# Putin geh nach Hause!



## Ralle (27 Februar 2022)

Putin geh nach Hause, du Schande Russlands!


----------



## NBerger (27 Februar 2022)

Wird das SPS-Forum jetzt auch noch politisch???

Ich finde das gehört hier nicht hin!!!


----------



## Plan_B (27 Februar 2022)

Sorry, aber der Impfthread ist gerade sowas von unwichtig geworden, nachdem der Typ seine Atomstreitkräfte in Alarmbereitschaft versetzt hat.
Nicht dass das unerwartet kam.


----------



## ducati (27 Februar 2022)

Für mich stellt sich die Frage, brennt da grad die Lunte an einem viel größeren Pulverfaß?
Aber mir tun vor allem die vielen Menschen leid, die direkt vom Krieg betroffen sind. Von daher sollte vielleicht so viel wie möglich deeskaliert werden. Danach sieht es aber grad nicht aus...


----------



## Ralle (27 Februar 2022)

NBerger schrieb:


> Wird das SPS-Forum jetzt auch noch politisch???
> 
> Ich finde das gehört hier nicht hin!!!


Tur mir leid, aber hier ist der Stammtisch, genau hier darf man das. Ich verbringe im Forum soviel Zeit, hab hier Freunde, Kollegen. Wenn es dich stört, programmiere doch deine SPS und gut ist es, ich hab damit kein Problem!


----------



## Plan_B (27 Februar 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> brennt da grad die Lunte an einem viel größeren Pulverfaß


Eindeutig ja.

Was will der Kerl mit der Ukraine. Welchen Vorteil hat er dadurch?

Da sind egozentrische Allmachtsfantasien, skrupellos unter Ausnutzung der als Schwäche ausgelegten westlichen Deeskalationsstrategie doch der wahrscheinlichste Grund.

Spannendste Frage für mich: Wie kommt der da ohne Gesichtsverlust raus, wenn er jetzt an der Ukrainischen Westgrenze haltmacht? Ein Russe mit Führungsanspruch darf niemals schwach wirken.


----------



## ducati (27 Februar 2022)

Wer weiss schon, was da überall im Hintergrund gedacht oder gespielt wird.
Sowas kann ja auch an allen Stellen eskalieren. Was wenn der Zug mit den deutschen Waffen aus versehen in Polen entgleist? Ein russisches Flugzeug aus versehen über ne Grenze fliegt? Cyberangeriffe? Welche Rolle spielt China?
Oder der Krieg 3 Jahre dauert? Da bleibt vom Land nichts mehr übrig und das Verhältnis der Menschen ist über Generationen vergiftet...
Ich versteh nicht, was in den Köpfen von manchen Menschen im 21. Jahrhundert noch so vorgeht...


----------



## JoGi65 (27 Februar 2022)

Ich gehe davon aus,  dass er krank ist. Möglicherweise ein Schlaganfall mit diesen Auswirkungen, oder paranoide Schizophrenie.
Das Drama dabei ist, daß er von seinem Wesen her auch nicht verlieren kann, und deswegen wird er massiv kranke Dinge tun um nicht als Verlierer dazustehen, die nur Innerrussisch verhindert werden können.
Ich hoffe sehr, dass das seine Generäle erkennen, bevor die Atomwaffen zum Einsatz kommen. Und das muss bald sein.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 Februar 2022)

JoGi65 schrieb:


> .. Ich hoffe sehr, dass das seine Generäle erkennen, bevor die Atomwaffen zum Einsatz kommen..


Gab es so etwas Ähnliches nicht schon einmal vor längerer Zeit? Ich meine da mal was gehört zu haben. Da hatten russische Abwehrsysteme einen Fehlalarm zu feindlichen Raketenstarts gemeldet. Unglückliche Reflektionen des Sonnenlichts waren wohl die Ursache. Nur das besonnenen Handeln eines Diensthabenden, der das Knöpfchen dann doch nicht drückte, hatte damals ein Inferno verhindert. Kennt jemand diese Geschichte? Oder war das ein Märchen?

Stanislaw Petrow, der Mann, der den 3. Weltkrieg verhinderte:
Feo-Time(s)
Spiegel
Wikipedia


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Februar 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Da hatten russische Abwehrsysteme einen Fehlalarm zu feindlichen Raketenstarts gemeldet.


Detektiert wurde der (vermutete) Raketenstart damals in Leeder, Bayern.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.me...3-knapp-einem-raketenangriff-1171564.amp.html

https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sondermunitionslager_Landsberg-Leeder


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (27 Februar 2022)

NBerger schrieb:


> .. Ich finde das gehört hier nicht hin!!!


1983 war angeblich ein Programmierfehler schuld an dem Fehlalarm, der beinahe den 3. Weltkrieg ausgelöst hätte. Da haben wir es wieder!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Februar 2022)

Es ist schon unfassbar, was Putin da veranstaltet. In zahlreichen russischen Städten protestieren die Russen
gegen den Krieg. Ich hoffe das die Tyrannei ein schnelles Ende findet.

Heute wurde das größte Transportflugzeug der Welt bei einem Bombenangriff zerstört ( AN-225 "Mriya" ).


----------



## ducati (28 Februar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> ein schnelles Ende findet.
> 
> Heute wurde das größte Transportflugzeug der Welt bei einem Bombenangriff zerstört ( AN-225 "Mriya" ).


Ja... auf welche Art auch immer... Sonst bleibt von dem Land nicht mehr viel übrig...


----------



## Plan_B (1 März 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> auf welche Art auch immer


Die CIA scheint auch nicht mehr das zu sein, was sie (vermeintlich) mal war.


----------



## dekuika (1 März 2022)

https://anonleaks.nl/2022/anonymous...nseite-erklaert-putins-grossmachtsphantasien/
Dieser Artikel ist heftig.


----------



## Markus (1 März 2022)

Das wird immer schrecklicher.

Aber scheinbar ist ein Großteil der dekadenten Regenbogenpolitik recht schnell in der Realität angekommen.

Ich fange langsam an zu zweifeln ob es noch richtig ist wenn die NATO sich raushält.
Die Konsequenzen will sich keiner ausmahlen, aber irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass es erst richtig losgeht nachdem Kiew gefallen ist.
Anfangs dachte ich Putin will genau das provozieren, inzwischen glaube ich dass er fest damit rechnet, dass das nicht passieren wird.


----------



## kafiphai (1 März 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Ich fange langsam an zu zweifeln ob es noch richtig ist wenn die NATO sich raushält.


Ja, ja werfen wir Bomben für den Frieden, oder verhängen wir Sanktionen damit möglichst viele Menschen verhungern.
Heute töten ja die Drohnen, aber nur die es wirklich verdient haben…

HABT IHR ALLE DEN VERSTAND VERLOREN !!!


----------



## Markus (1 März 2022)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Ja, ja werfen wir Bomben für den Frieden, oder verhängen wir Sanktionen damit möglichst viele Menschen verhungern.
> Heute töten ja die Drohnen, aber nur die es wirklich verdient haben…
> 
> HABT IHR ALLE DEN VERSTAND VERLOREN !!!



Was machen wir dann deiner Meinung nach?


----------



## kafiphai (1 März 2022)

Bleibt im Frieden - es beginnt bei jedem Einzelnen.
Die Wahl hat ein jeder Mensch!

Es gibt derzeit nichts Wichtigeres.
Es herrscht in dieser Welt so viel Angst und Hass und Ablehnung.
Und wenn ein Funke davon in DIR ist, so stärkt sich dieses unermesslich

Seid Achtsam mit eurer Wahrnehmung und verzeiht die direkten Worte.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 März 2022)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Bleibt im Frieden - es beginnt bei jedem Einzelnen.
> Die Wahl hat ein jeder Mensch!
> 
> Es gibt derzeit nichts Wichtigeres.
> ...


Wandere doch nach Russland aus und gehe Frieden stiften.

Mache einfach Du den ersten Schritt, einer muss ja mal damit anfangen.

Wenn Du Erfolg hast, vergeht die Angst hier ganz von selber. Versprochen.


----------



## Markus (1 März 2022)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Bleibt im Frieden - es beginnt bei jedem Einzelnen.
> Die Wahl hat ein jeder Mensch!
> 
> Es gibt derzeit nichts Wichtigeres.
> ...



Was genau soll jetzt getan werden? 
Wie wird das in der Ukraine gestoppt? 

Die Ukrainer sollen sich ergeben? 
Alle Bedingungen akzeptieren? 

Oder sollen sie noch ein wenig ausharren bis deine Weißheiten zu Putin durchgerungen sind? 

Sollen die baltischen Staaten schonmal die Türen öffnen und Platz auf den Straßen machen damit es sicher keine Opfer geben wird? 

Sollen die Polen schonmal die Pläne für die Rakentensilos aus Moskau anfordern? Wenn die dann zügig mit dem Bau beginnen kann dir Putin nächsten Monat auf RT erzählen was seine Friedenmission für positive Auswirkungen auf die polnische Wirtschaft hat.


----------



## kafiphai (1 März 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Was genau soll jetzt getan werden?



Du kannst absolut nichts tun in diesen Aufzählungen von dir - Nichts!

Was dir immer möglich ist, liebe dein Leben, deine Familie, deinen Alltag.
Wenn jetzt Flüchtlinge kommen, empfangt diese mit aller möglichen Liebe.

Das Ding mit "Liebe deinen Nächsten" ist jetzt da - es gibt keine Ausreden mehr!
Wir sind im Wissen - jeder Kampf ist verloren.
Andere werden jetzt den Krieg erfahren - und darin ertrinken...

Wähle weise!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 März 2022)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Du kannst absolut nichts tun in diesen Aufzählungen von dir - Nichts!
> 
> Was dir immer möglich ist, liebe dein Leben, deine Familie, deinen Alltag.
> Wenn jetzt Flüchtlinge kommen, empfangt diese mit aller möglichen Liebe.
> ...


Du willst uns doch Verarschen … oder was ist los mit dir?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 März 2022)

@Alle
Dont feed the troll!


----------



## Stefan_M81 (1 März 2022)

Putin ist wie ein wildes Tier was in die Ecke gedrängt wurde. Ein Angriff wird zum Gegenangriff führen.
Es gibt nur zwei Möglichkeiten das schnell zu beenden, man gibt ihn das Gefühl das er gewonnen hat und vielleicht ein paar Gebiete oder er wird vom eigenen Volk gestürtzt. 
Ich meine eher nicht angreifen, auch wenn es schmerzt und versuchen noch das Russische Volk aufzuklären und gegen ihn aufzustacheln.


----------



## Mrtain (1 März 2022)

Stefan_M81 schrieb:


> Es gibt nur zwei Möglichkeiten das schnell zu beenden, man gibt ihn das Gefühl das er gewonnen hat und vielleicht ein paar Gebiete oder er wird vom eigenen Volk gestürtzt.



Mit weniger als der ganzen Ukraine wird er sich meiner Meinung nach nicht zufridengeben...


----------



## Markus (1 März 2022)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Du kannst absolut nichts tun in diesen Aufzählungen von dir - Nichts!


Ja sicher... Andere Wange und so... 
Dafür bin ich nicht gemacht. 




kafiphai schrieb:


> Was dir immer möglich ist, liebe dein Leben, deine Familie, deinen Alltag.
> Wenn jetzt Flüchtlinge kommen, empfangt diese mit aller möglichen Liebe.



Das wird diesmal das kleinste Problem. Diese Frauen und Kinder werden im Gegensatz zu den Booten mit den männlichen Fachkräften aus anderen Regionen von so gut wie jedem als legitime Flüchtlinge gesehen und mit offenen Armen empfangen. Aktuell sieht es eher so aus als ob sich die Europäer regelrecht um diese Menschen streiten... 



kafiphai schrieb:


> Wähle weise!



Ist das eine Drohung?


----------



## kafiphai (1 März 2022)

Amüsant, dass eine Wahl als Bedrohung gesehen wird.
Entspannt euch!


----------



## GLT (1 März 2022)

EU-Betritt für die Ukraine?
Springen jetzt alle über jedes Stöckchen, dass ein Selenskyj hinhält?
Warum nicht gleich NATO-Vollmitglied u. atomare Bewaffnung.

Hier läuft etwas gewaltig schief u. nicht nur der Krieg an u. für sich.


----------



## Oberchefe (1 März 2022)

> man gibt ihn das Gefühl das er gewonnen hat und vielleicht ein paar Gebiete



Das hat schon bei der Krim nicht geholfen, er gibt keine Ruhe ehe er nicht sein russisches Großreich hat. Es war schon ein Fehler bei der Krim nicht einzugreifen.


----------



## GLT (2 März 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Es war schon ein Fehler bei der Krim nicht einzugreifen.


----------



## Ralle (2 März 2022)

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass Friedfertigkeit und Liebe Putin stoppen kann. Leider! Ich war mal eher so der Putin-Versteher, bis Putin die Krim überfallen hat! Selbst da hab ich noch gedacht "Na gut, jetzt ist Ruhe!" Aber er macht weiter und er läßt morden und brennen, stellt völlig unanehmbare Forderungen, um immer weitermachen zu können. Er bedroht Finnland, Norwegen, das muß man sich mal vorstellen. Wer selbst bei der Armee war und sich mit Artillereie und Raketen auskennt, der weiß, was da in der Ukraine gerade abgeht, da geben selbst die Bilder und Videos nur einen lauen Abklatsch wieder.
Ich denke, es hilft nur absolute Härte und Standhaftigkeit beim wirtschaftlichen Boykott. Rußland muß komplett und ich meine komplett isoliert werden. Wer mit denen in Zukunft auch nur ein Geschäft abschließt sollte geächtet und ebenfalls boykottiert werden, egal, ob Staat oder Firma. Wenn China nicht mitzieht, muß man auch da anfangen. Es führt ohnehin kein Weg mehr daran vorbei, China nicht mehr als verlängerte Werkbank und Billiglohnland des Westens zu nutzen, wir müssen wieder selber ran.
Und ja, es wird die Russen, die Menschen, die auch keinen Krieg wollen, hart treffen und uns alle auch. Aber das muß man durchziehen, sonst nimmt es kein Ende mehr und man legitimiert Putin, wenn man ihn einfach so gewähren läßt.

Wir alle kennen doch die Geschichte, wie begann der II.WK? Mit Appeasement, mit Nachgeben, Beschwichtigen, Verständnis. Und hat es den Deutschen, den deutschen Menschen danals geholfen, dass man nachgegeben hat? Ich denke nicht!

Ich glaube auch nur die Russen selbst können das beenden, aber die sind leidensfähig, stark und auch stolz, das kann dauern.


----------



## NicoSch (2 März 2022)

Wenn man mal überlegt was so die Gründe seien können warum Putin das macht fällt einem sehr schnell auf das ein großer Punkt das Erdgas ist.
Während der Zeit der Sovietunion hatte sie Pipelines für Erdgas durch die Ukraine und Weißrussland gelegt um das Erdgas nach Europa zu scheffeln. Bei Belarus ist dies momentan kein Problem da es ja ein Vasallenstaat Russlands ist. Ukraine war dies auch so ziemlich bis zur Revolution im Februar 2014. Nun ist es aber so das einerseits Russland hohe Nutzungsgebühren an die Ukraine zahlen muss. Andererseits hat die Ukraine selbst ein riesiges Vorkommen an Erdgas um die Krimm herum und im Westlichen Teil des Landes.

Ein anderer Punkt ist natürlich der Sicherheitsaspekt für Putin.
Wenn man sich Europa mal Geographisch ansieht, erkennt man das Von DE aus ein "Trichter" (Flaches Land) sich Richtung Russland aufbaut. Das heisst umsoweiter die NATO in den Westen sich erweitert umso schwerer wäre es Russland gegen die NATO zu "verteidigen". (In Putins Augen ist die NATO halt kein Defensives Bündnis)
Dazu kommt, falls die Ukraine der NATO beitritt wäre Belarus von uns umzingelt und wäre aus strategischer Sicht kein Land was Verteidigt werden könnte.

Meiner Ansicht nach müsste man jetzt Putin stoppen. Die große Gefahr meiner Meinung nach ist, wenn die Ukraine kapituliert wo hört er auf?
Er droht jetzt schon Finnland. In Moldawien gibt es eine Breakaway Region die Putin anspricht. Wo ist die Grenze seines Wahns?

P.S. Das ist nur meine Meinung.


----------



## NicoSch (2 März 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch nicht, dass Friedfertigkeit und Liebe Putin stoppen kann. Leider! Ich war mal eher so der Putin-Versteher, bis Putin die Krim überfallen hat! Selbst da hab ich noch gedacht "Na gut, jetzt ist Ruhe!" Aber er macht weiter und er läßt morden und brennen, stellt völlig unanehmbare Forderungen, um immer weitermachen zu können. Er bedroht Finnland, Norwegen, das muß man sich mal vorstellen. Wer selbst bei der Armee war und sich mit Artillereie und Raketen auskennt, der weiß, was da in der Ukraine gerade abgeht, da geben selbst die Bilder und Videos nur einen lauen Abklatsch wieder.
> Ich denke, es hilft nur absolute Härte und Standhaftigkeit beim wirtschaftlichen Boykott. Rußland muß komplett und ich meine komplett isoliert werden. Wer mit denen in Zukunft auch nur ein Geschäft abschließt sollte geächtet und ebenfalls boykottiert werden, egal, ob Staat oder Firma. Wenn China nicht mitzieht, muß man auch da anfangen. Es führt ohnehin kein Weg mehr daran vorbei, China nicht mehr als verlängerte Werkbank und Billiglohnland des Westens zu nutzen, wir müssen wieder selber ran.
> Und ja, es wird die Russen, die Menschen, die auch keinen Krieg wollen, hart treffen und uns alle auch. Aber das muß man durchziehen, sonst nimmt es kein Ende mehr und man legitimiert Putin, wenn man ihn einfach so gewähren läßt.
> 
> ...



Ich denke er ist bereits über seinem Point of no return.
Der Rückhalt im Volk ist nicht mehr wirklich gegeben. 
Sein Generalstaab zweifelt auch, falls man Quellen glauben darf.
Er hat die Wirtschaft ruiniert, es wird vorerst keine Investitionen mehr Richtung Russland geben.
Lange kann er so nicht mehr weitermachen.


----------



## Mrtain (2 März 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> EU-Betritt für die Ukraine?
> Springen jetzt alle über jedes Stöckchen, dass ein Selenskyj hinhält?
> Warum nicht gleich NATO-Vollmitglied u. atomare Bewaffnung.
> 
> Hier läuft etwas gewaltig schief u. nicht nur der Krieg an u. für sich.



Das Selenskyj nach jeder Möglichkeit greift, sein Land vor den Invasoren zu verteidigen, ist jawohl legitim oder siehst du das anders?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 März 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> EU-Betritt für die Ukraine?
> Springen jetzt alle über jedes Stöckchen, dass ein Selenskyj hinhält?
> Warum nicht gleich NATO-Vollmitglied u. atomare Bewaffnung.
> 
> Hier läuft etwas gewaltig schief u. nicht nur der Krieg an u. für sich.


Die Ukrainer kämpfen gerade auch für deinen Wohlstand, warum sollten
wir Sie daran nicht teilhaben lassen, wenn es überhaupt noch möglich ist?

Die Nato ist für Putin weniger das Problem die greift Russland nicht an, das weiß er auch,
es nur ein Vorwand um seinen Ambitionen zu legitimieren. 
Eher die Westlichen Werte und den Wohlstand. Wenn die Ukrainer in die EU kommen,
sehen auch die Weißrussen und Russen, das es auch anders geht, das ist sein Problem.


----------



## dekuika (2 März 2022)

NicoSch schrieb:


> Wenn man mal überlegt was so die Gründe seien können warum Putin das macht fällt einem sehr schnell auf das ein großer Punkt das Erdgas ist.
> Während der Zeit der Sovietunion hatte sie Pipelines für Erdgas durch die Ukraine und Weißrussland gelegt um das Erdgas nach Europa zu scheffeln. Bei Belarus ist dies momentan kein Problem da es ja ein Vasallenstaat Russlands ist. Ukraine war dies auch so ziemlich bis zur Revolution im Februar 2014. Nun ist es aber so das einerseits Russland hohe Nutzungsgebühren an die Ukraine zahlen muss. Andererseits hat die Ukraine selbst ein riesiges Vorkommen an Erdgas um die Krimm herum und im Westlichen Teil des Landes.
> 
> Ein anderer Punkt ist natürlich der Sicherheitsaspekt für Putin.
> ...


Lies den Artikel in #15 dann weißt Du, was Putin will. Und nach Großrussland ist die UdSSR in den Grenzen von 1990 auf der Agenda. Die angeblichen Sicherheitsbedenken sind vorgeschoben. Die Ukraine hat 1994 den Atomwaffensperrvertrag unterschrieben und seine Kernwaffen an Russland zurückgegeben. Im Gegenzug haben ihr Russland und die USA volle Souveränität zugesichert (Budapester Memorandum). Von Neutralität war nie die Rede. Und wenn Putin sich jetzt die Ukraine einverleibt, rückt er doch an die Nato heran, oder? Für mich ist Putin in seinen Phantastereien nicht weit von Hitler entfernt.


----------



## GLT (2 März 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Das Selenskyj nach jeder Möglichkeit greift, sein Land vor den Invasoren zu verteidigen, ist jawohl legitim oder siehst du das anders?


Ich sehe zumindest kritisch, dass ein Staat mit hoher Korruption* u. Krise* sich atomar bewaffnen möchte - ein derlei Aussage ist hochgradiges Zündeln u. alles andere als verteidigend, diplomatisch oder friedensstiftend. Und die Ukraine wäre durchaus in der Lage das zu realisieren - ob mit oder ohne Zustimmung.

Ein EU-Beitrittserklärung ist hier nur der Versuch einer moralischen Erpressung - als Verbesserungsmöglichkeit hinsichtlich Verteidigung unbrauchbar u. somit eigentlich Unsinn.


*)




__





						Ukraine: EU-Hilfe für Reformen ist unwirksam gegen Korruption auf höchster Ebene
					

European Court of auditors, the guardians of the EU finances. This site is available in 24 languages




					www.eca.europa.eu
				




Aufgrund der innerpolitischen Lage wäre eine ordentliche Aufnahme in die NATO bis dato nicht absehbar gewesen.


----------



## dekuika (2 März 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> Ich sehe zumindest kritisch, dass ein Staat mit hoher Korruption* u. Krise* sich atomar bewaffnen möchte - ein derlei Aussage ist hochgradiges Zündeln u. alles andere als verteidigend, diplomatisch oder friedensstiftend. Und die Ukraine wäre durchaus in der Lage das zu realisieren - ob mit oder ohne Zustimmung.


Das stammt von RT-Deutschland oder?


----------



## JesperMP (2 März 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Die Ukraine hat 1994 den Atomwaffensperrvertrag unterschrieben und seine Kernwaffen an Russland zurückgegeben. Im Gegenzug haben ihr Russland und die USA volle Souveränität zugesichert (Budapester Memorandum). Von Neutralität war nie die Rede. Und wenn Putin sich jetzt die Ukraine einverleibt, rückt er doch an die Nato heran, oder? Für mich ist Putin in seinen Phantastereien nicht weit von Hitler entfernt.


THIS !

Genau wegen die freiwillige Abgabe von seine Atomwaffen - was alle damals bejubelt haben - sind wir moralisch verpflichtet Ukraines Sicherheit zu gewährleisten. Es ist nicht genug mit passive Hilfe.


----------



## GLT (2 März 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Das stammt von RT-Deutschland oder?


Mitnichten - aber die Äußerungen ab 17:16 verstehe ich eindeutig so durch die unmittelbare Erwähnung des Abkommens u. Ankündigung der Letztmaligkeit.





Hier im Zusammenhang kommt auch die Äußerung Melnyks Aussage vom 15.04.2021 zur Einschätzung zum Tragen, die er im Interview (ab Min 8:00) getätigt hat


----------



## Mrtain (2 März 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> Ich sehe zumindest kritisch, dass ein Staat mit hoher Korruption* u. Krise* sich atomar bewaffnen möchte - ein derlei Aussage ist hochgradiges Zündeln u. alles andere als verteidigend, diplomatisch oder friedensstiftend. Und die Ukraine wäre durchaus in der Lage das zu realisieren - ob mit oder ohne



Naja und ich seh es kritisch, dass eine Atommacht wie Russland ebenso von Korruption durchsetzt ist, wie du es der Ukraine vorwirfst.


----------



## ducati (2 März 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Das hat schon bei der Krim nicht geholfen, er gibt keine Ruhe ehe er nicht sein russisches Großreich hat. Es war schon ein Fehler bei der Krim nicht einzugreifen.


Hmm, ja vielleicht... aber wie definierst Du "eingreifen"?
Ist halt echt schwer find ich, die richtige Antwort zu finden... hinterher ist man natürlich immer schlauer.

Man weiss ja nicht wirklich, was die Zukunft bringt. Wieviel opfert man jetzt für wieviel weniger Opfer in der Zukunft?

Alles eher ne philosophische Frage.

Darf man jetzt 10000 Menschen opfern um später vielleicht 100000 zu retten? Oder jetzt 10 Opfern um später 1000000 zu retten? Was ist legitim und was nicht?

Jedenfalls hab ich da auch keine Antwort...


----------



## Mirko123 (2 März 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Das Selenskyj nach jeder Möglichkeit greift, sein Land vor den Invasoren zu verteidigen, ist jawohl legitim ...


Wirklich Hochachtung vor diesen Mann. Er ist demokratisch gewählt und will seinem Land die Freiheit und Einheit bewahren. Dass er in der jetzigen Situation nach jeden Stohhalm greift ist mehr als verständlich.


----------



## Markus (2 März 2022)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Wirklich Hochachtung vor diesen Mann. Er ist demokratisch gewählt und will seinem Land die Freiheit und Einheit bewahren. Dass er in der jetzigen Situation nach jeden Stohhalm greift ist mehr als verständlich.



Ich habe Hochachtung vor diesem ganzen Land.

Der Verband ukrainischer Zahnärzte, zwei Putzfrauen und ein paar Steuerberater im Rentenalter hätten vermutlich in Afghanistan mehr bewirkt als das für Unsummen von uns ausgebildete ""Militär"".

Wenn man sieht wie diese Menschen sich wehren, also ich fühle mich sehr schlecht dabei einfach nur zuzusehen.
Für mich sieht das das erste mal so aus als ob ein Land WIRKLICH geschlossen will, dass jemand Weltpolizei spielt.

Man kann nur hoffen das die NATO sich da offiziell raushält und im verborgenen entsprechende Aktionen laufen - das wäre für mich auch absolut nachvollziehbar. Die ersten Soldaten die ihre Füße auf ukrainischen Boden setzten hatten ja scheinbar auch keine Hoheitsabzeichen dran.


----------



## ducati (2 März 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Der Verband ukrainischer Zahnärzte, zwei Putzfrauen und ein paar Steuerberater im Rentenalter hätten vermutlich in Afghanistan mehr bewirkt als das für Unsummen von uns ausgebildete ""Militär"".


Hmm, das "Eingreifen" in Afghanistan hat in den letzten 20 Jahren 72000 Tote gekostet. Nur mal als Beispiel, wozu sowas führen kann.

Und wenn der Westen sich in der Ukraine "inoffiziell" engagiert und des rauskommt, ists für Putin sicherlich das gleiche als wenn Natotruppen eingesetzt werden. Also auch das ein Spiel mit ungewissem Ausgang. Ich hab halt die Hoffnung, dass da irgendwo im Westen fähige Leute im Kämmerlein sitzen und ganz genau abwägen, was zu tun ist. Aber am Beispiel Afghanistan hat das halt auch schon nicht funktioniert... 

Von daher bin ich persönlich eher gegen blinden Aktionismus auf westlicher Seite. 🤔


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 März 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Der Verband ukrainischer Zahnärzte, zwei Putzfrauen und ein paar Steuerberater im Rentenalter hätten vermutlich in Afghanistan mehr bewirkt als das für Unsummen von uns ausgebildete ""Militär"".


Deinen Vergleich finde ich ganz passend. In Syrien sind damals die jungen Männer geflüchtet, Frauen und Kinder mussten da bleiben im Kriegsgebiet. Senioren sowieso. Und jetzt in der Ukraine bleiben die Männer und Frauen mit Kinder fliehen.

Ich habe auch Hochachtung vor dem Land und vor allem der Bevölkerung.


----------



## Markus (2 März 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Hmm, das "Eingreifen" in Afghanistan hat in den letzten 20 Jahren 72000 Tote gekostet. Nur mal als Beispiel, wozu sowas führen kann.


Ja - wie gesagt - ich bezweifle dass das Eingreifen dort auch so gewünscht war wie im Falle der Ukraine.
Mit Worten wie "miteinander", "konsequent" oder "Vertrauen" kann man die dortigen "Zusammenarbeit" jedenfalls nicht beschreiben.
Im Gegenteil, das was nach dem Anzug geschehen ist erklärt eigentlich alles und bestätigt sinnlos - wenn auch von machen gut gemeint - das war.

Ich kenne nicht die Hintergründe aller militärischen Operationen der letzten Jahrzehnte.
Aber häufig erweckte es den Anschein als ob es nicht primär darum geht diesem Land zu helfen bzw. das dieses Land diese "Hilfe" wirklich will.
Im Falle der Ukraine sie das für mich bisher aber schon so aus als ob die es ernst meinen.




ducati schrieb:


> Und wenn der Westen sich in der Ukraine "inoffiziell" engagiert und des rauskommt, ists für Putin sicherlich das gleiche als wenn Natotruppen eingesetzt werden.


In der Sekunde wo er das so sehen will, wird er es so sehen - dieser "Tatbestand" war für ihn erfüllt als die erste Patrone geliefert wurde.




ducati schrieb:


> Also auch das ein Spiel mit ungewissem Ausgang. Ich hab halt die Hoffnung, dass da irgendwo im Westen fähige Leute im Kämmerlein sitzen und ganz genau abwägen, was zu tun ist. Aber am Beispiel Afghanistan hat das halt auch schon nicht funktioniert...
> 
> Von daher bin ich persönlich eher gegen blinden Aktionismus auf westlicher Seite. 🤔



Wie gesagt... Ich hoffe auch das schlaue Leute in kleinen Kämmerlein sitzen und fernab der Medien abwägen und nicht in blindem Aktionismus handeln.


----------



## ducati (2 März 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Aber häufig erweckte es den Anschein als ob es nicht primär darum geht diesem Land zu helfen bzw. das dieses Land diese "Hilfe" wirklich will.
> Im Falle der Ukraine sie das für mich bisher aber schon so aus als ob die es ernst meinen.


Ich hatte mal nen ukrainischen Kollegen, er meinte, dass ca. 50% der ukrainischen Bevölkerung pro russisch ist...

Von Seiten der Ukraine geht da auch viel Propaganda Richtung Westen raus, wie von Russland natürlich auch. Da muss man echt aufpassen...


----------



## dekuika (2 März 2022)

Ich glaube, die einzigen die Putin stoppen können, sind die Oligarchen. Und da Putin weiß, was ein Leben in Russland kostet, hockt er seit Tagen in einem Bunker im Ural und lässt sich von seiner Leibgarde, oder soll ich sagen Leibstandarte, vor seinem Volk beschützen. Ob dass seine Erfüllung ist?


----------



## ChristophD (3 März 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die einzigen die Putin stoppen können, sind die Oligarchen. Und da Putin weiß, was ein Leben in Russland kostet, hockt er seit Tagen in einem Bunker im Ural und lässt sich von seiner Leibgarde, oder soll ich sagen Leibstandarte, vor seinem Volk beschützen. Ob dass seine Erfüllung ist?


Das einzige was Putin stoppen kann ist eine Kugel in den Kopf.
Entweder er selber oder einer aus seinem direkten Umfeld macht es.

Anders kommt er aus der Nummer nicht raus.
Selbst alle Kampfhandlungen einstellen und Rückzug ist keine Option, und das er freiwillig in Den Haag erscheint glaubt doch keiner ernsthaft.


----------



## vollmi (3 März 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Deinen Vergleich finde ich ganz passend. In Syrien sind damals die jungen Männer geflüchtet, Frauen und Kinder mussten da bleiben im Kriegsgebiet. Senioren sowieso. Und jetzt in der Ukraine bleiben die Männer und Frauen mit Kinder fliehen.
> 
> Ich habe auch Hochachtung vor dem Land und vor allem der Bevölkerung.


Wobei Jungs vermutlich nicht ausreisen dürfen sondern zur Wehr verpflichtet sind?
Ich finde das auch eine falsche Zurückhaltung gegenüber Putin, wenn man nicht angreift weil "i have nukes" Der wird den Knopf auch nicht zuerst drücken wollen, der hat auch Kinder und weiss dass es Gegenmassnahmen geben würde.
Und immer nur zurückweichen ist leider auch nicht zielführend.

ich mein was soll der Blödsinn "Die Nato erweitert gegen Russland" und als Antwort darauf will Russland die Grenze zur Nato hin verschieben, was ist dann sein nächster Spruch "die Nato ist zu nahe ich fühl mich provoziert!"
Alleine schon die Unverfrorenheit einem Unabhängigen Staat per Drohung befehlen zu wollen was für Bündnisse er eingehen darf (Skandinavische Länder).

Desweiteren pisst es mich ungemein an, das wir uns immer hinter unserer Neutralität verstecken. 
Neutral sein, heisst IMHO nicht dass man tatenlos daneben steht wären jemand auf der Strasse vergewaltigt wird. Und wenn man nicht die Macht hat das Opfer zu schützen, dann verkauft man dem Aggressor sicher nicht die Knebel sondern hilft dem Opfer. 
IMHO heisst Neutralität jedem die gleichen Massstäbe anzusetzen.


----------



## Mirko123 (3 März 2022)

vollmi schrieb:


> ...Der wird den Knopf auch nicht zuerst drücken wollen, der hat auch Kinder und weiss dass es Gegenmassnahmen geben würde...


Bei den Nürnberger Prozessen gab es auch die Aussage eines Nazis dass er die eigene Familie in die Gaskammer geschickt hätte...
Er wollte als ein großer Russe in die Geschichtsbücher eingehen. Nun muss er fürchten dass die Leute auf sein Grab urinieren statt zu salutieren.


----------



## vollmi (3 März 2022)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Bei den Nürnberger Prozessen gab es auch die Aussage eines Nazis dass er die eigene Familie in die Gaskammer geschickt hätte...
> Er wollte als ein großer Russe in die Geschichtsbücher eingehen. Nun muss er fürchten dass die Leute auf sein Grab urinieren statt zu salutieren.


Nur muss da ja vermutlich auch eine ganze Kette funktionieren. Putin wird da keinen PILZ unterm Kopfkissen haben, sondern den Auftrag seinen Adjudanten geben und die geben es weiter etc. Da wird dann hoffentlich einer Stop rufen.
Allerdings in Angststarre zu verfallen ist doch irgendwie auch keine Lösung für das Bündnis.


----------



## Ralle (3 März 2022)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich finde das auch eine falsche Zurückhaltung gegenüber Putin, wenn man nicht angreift weil "i have nukes" Der wird den Knopf auch nicht zuerst drücken wollen, der hat auch Kinder und weiss dass es Gegenmassnahmen geben würde.
> Und immer nur zurückweichen ist leider auch nicht zielführend.


Hier mal was Interessantes zum Thema Psychologie und Putin:









						Psychologin warnt: Höchste Eskalationsstufe möglich, wenn Putin Gesichtsverlust droht
					

Jeder Mensch kann eine narzisstische Krise erleben. Wenn jedoch machtverwöhnte Herrscher gekränkt werden, kann aus extremer Macht extreme Ohnmacht werden. Dann besteht das Risiko, dass sie Grenzen des Unvorstellbaren überschreiten und zu einer globalen Akutgefahr werden.




					www.focus.de


----------



## JesperMP (3 März 2022)

Die Vergleich zu Afghanistan ist schlecht.
Genauer ist die Vergleich Jugoslavien / Sarajevo.
Damals hat die Westen lange (mehrere Jahren !) seine Hände dreht gleichzetig mit dass die Stadt mit Artillerie beschossen wurde, bis schlussendlich es zu den Punkt und die Intervention kam.
Sind wir bereit nur zuschauen wenn die millionen-Stadt Kiyv in Trümmer gemacht wird ? Reagieren wir erst wenn es längst überfällig ist ? Es wird zu ein unfassbarer Wund.
Können wir nicht diesen unbeschlossenheit überspringen und sofort das machen was wir von Anfang an hätten tun sollen?


----------



## Markus (3 März 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Die Vergleich zu Afghanistan ist schlecht.



Die bezogen sich auf die Motivation und Kooperation der Bevölkerung und des örtlichen ""Militärs"".
Sie bezogen sich nicht auf die Intervention von außen.



JesperMP schrieb:


> Genauer ist die Vergleich Jugoslavien / Sarajevo.
> Damals hat die Westen lange (mehrere Jahren !) seine Hände dreht gleichzetig mit dass die Stadt mit Artillerie beschossen wurde, bis schlussendlich es zu den Punkt und die Intervention kam.
> Sind wir bereit nur zuschauen wenn die millionen-Stadt Kiyv in Trümmer gemacht wird ? Reagieren wir erst wenn es längst überfällig ist ? Es wird zu ein unfassbarer Wund.
> Können wir nicht diesen unbeschlossenheit überspringen und sofort das machen was wir von Anfang an hätten tun sollen?



Tja diese Frage stelle ich mir auch.
Aber eine Antwort habe ich nicht.
Mein Herz sagt ganz klar dass man da hin muss und die Leute militärisch unterstützen muss.
Aber macht es das besser (ich vermute ja), oder wird es dann noch schlimmer? Es gibt ja nicht nur Putins roten Knopf, die Chinesen haben das Drehbuch auch gelesen und werden irgendwann die Bühne betreten. Aber wenn es nach Drehbuch abläuft (wonach es aussieht), dann ist es eigentlich eh egal, dann ist früher eingreifen (womit niemand rechnet) vermutlich besser als später. Ich möchte diese Entscheidung nicht treffen wollen. ich könnte sie vermutlich auch nicht treffen, aber ich würde sie wohl mit tragen. Das ist nicht vergleichbar mit dem vergangenen Coronazirkus wo irgendwelchen Knallfrösche ultrawichtige Entscheidungen treffen mussten - das ist jetzt ein RICHTIGES Problem.

Grundsätzlich finde ich es richtig wenn die NATO nach außen ganz klar sagt, dass sie nicht eingreift.
Alles andere wäre politischer und strategischer Selbstmord.

Wenn sie es dann trotzdem tut - die Waffenlieferungen haben gezeigt was mit "Prinzipien" passiert - dann ist das auch egal.
Putin hat uns ja auch monatelang angelogen.


Vielleicht wäre es mal interessant zu diskutieren was denn passiert wenn wir die Füße still halten.
Also wenn wir nicht eingreifen?
Wird das mit maximaler Härte gegen die Zivilbevölkerung in ein paar Tagen/Wochen erledigt?
Gibt es einen langen Abnutzungskrieg in den Straßen Kiews?
Was geschieht danach?
Wird in Kiew eine Pro russische Regierung installiert?
Und dann ist wieder Friede Freude Eierkuchen?
Die Ukrainer erwecken nicht gerade den Anschein als ob die Besatzer danach dort ein entspanntes Leben führen können?
Wie schnell kommt die Wirtschaft dort wieder in Schwung? Wer kümmert sich darum? Wer profitiert davon?
Ist Russland dann groß genug oder muss es noch größer werden?
Wann? Wenn die Verluste und Fehler der Urkaineinvasion aufgearbeitet sind?
Wir uns in x Jahren dann ein noch mächtigerer Putin gegenüberstehen und wir bereuen es das Problem vertagt zu haben?
Oder werfen die Ukrainer die Invasoren aus ihrem Land und decken auf das die meisten Panzer nur Pappe und Propaganda waren?
Oder wird in Russland geputscht?

Ein Putsch in Russland wäre vermutlich die ideale Lösung.
Vor allem was die Zukunft betrifft. Wenn man sich dann auf einen gemeinsamen Feind und alleinschuldigen Putin geeinigt hat, dann können Russen und Ukrainer auch wieder in Frieden und ohne Rachsucht zusammenleben.

Mit jedem Tag den der Krieg andauert steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen Putsch.
Deswegen sollten wir die Ukraine zumindest bis zu diesem Tag verdeckt unterstützen damit sie bis dahin durchhält.


----------



## jensemann (3 März 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Können wir nicht diesen unbeschlossenheit überspringen und sofort das machen was wir von Anfang an hätten tun sollen?


Was genau sollte das sein? In Russland einmarschieren und Putin platt machen? Das muss die russische Bevölkerung schon selber tun.
Truppen in die Ukraine schicken? Da die nicht Teil der NATO ist, wird das schwierig und ein UN-Mandat wirds nicht geben weil Russland Vetomacht ist.
Es bleibt also nur, den ukrainischen Flüchtlingen zu helfen und der ukrainischen Armee Waffen zur Verfügung zu stellen.
Sollte D AKTIV in den Konflikt eingreifen, haben wir mehr Probleme als nur hohe Spritkosten.

Edit:



> Mit jedem Tag den der Krieg andauert steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen Putsch.
> Deswegen sollten wir die Ukraine zumindest bis zu diesem Tag verdeckt unterstützen damit sie bis dahin durchhält.


Dem stimme ich zu. Die Meldungen, dass die russischen Soldaten garnicht wussten, worum es geht und die schlechte Ausrüstung der Truppen deuten auf sehr geringen Rückhalt innerhalb der russischen Streitkräfte hin. 
Mich hat von Anfang an gewundert, dass Russland da mit den alten T72B und T80UB auftauchen. Wo sind die vielgepriesenen und angeblich unschlagbaren Armata?


----------



## dekuika (3 März 2022)

So ungern ich das schreibe, ist die Ukraine leider kein Nato-Mitglied und dadurch durch die Nato nicht geschützt. Jegliches Eingreifen wäre genau so Gesetzlos, wie der Krieg, den die Russen vom Zaun gebrochen haben. Wir hätten dann vermutlich bald einen offenen Krieg Nato gegen Russland und wo der hinführen würde ist leider auch klar.


----------



## JesperMP (3 März 2022)

Das ein Land kein NATO Mitglied ist, bedeutet nicht dass man sie nicht schützen darf. Es bedeutet dass das Land keine Garantie hat dass man es schützen wird.
Wenn ein freien demokratischen Land bittet um Hilfe, dann braucht man kein UN Mandat.

Was zu tun ? No-fly zone wäre die offensichtliche Möglichkeit. Noch drastischer Sanktionen ist ein weitere Möglichkeit. Warum ist Nord-Stream 1 noch offen ? Es wäre hart für Deutschland und Europa das Gas von Russland zu sperren, aber kein Mensch wurde davon sterben.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 März 2022)

Das sind die Schlagzeile, die mir wirklich Angst machen.


> *+++ 01:28 Ukraine meldet Brand in Akw nach russischem Angriff +++*
> Bei Kämpfen nahe Europas größtem Atomkraftwerk





> *+++ 04:47 US-Energieministerin: Reaktoren in Saporischschja werden heruntergefahren +++*





> *+++ 05:10 Ukrainischer Energieminister fordert Eingreifen der NATO +++*





> +++ 05:28 Johnson: Putin gefährdet "Sicherheit ganz Europas" +++​


----------



## ducati (4 März 2022)

Das Märchen vom sauberen Präzisionskrieg ist halt nur ein Märchen. Krieg ist Scheiße, da sterben Menschen, die Umwelt wird verseucht, die Infrastruktur zerstört, Kulturgüter zerstört und die Psyche der Menschen vergiftet...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 März 2022)

Eigentlich gibt derzeit nur 2 Möglichkeiten um das ganze zu stoppen 

a) die Ukraine kapituliert
b) die NATO greift ein

a) könnte den Krieg erstmal sofort beenden. Wie es dann weitergeht wird man sehen. 

b) 3. Weltkrieg mit unabsehbaren Folgen.


Alle anderen Möglichkeiten wie Sturz Putins oder Meuterei des Militärs halte ich für ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Ralle (4 März 2022)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Eigentlich gibt derzeit nur 2 Möglichkeiten um das ganze zu stoppen
> 
> a) die Ukraine kapituliert
> b) die NATO greift ein
> ...


Ich denke eher wird es einen langen Partisanenkrieg (da haben die Ukrainer durchaus Erfahrung) geben. Wir werden nicht umhinkommen, Rußland komplett von ALLEM abzuschneiden. Also kein Gas, kein Öl, das wird für uns Deutsche auch sehr hart werden und ist insgesamt nicht ganz ungefährlich. Diese Rumgelaber von Scholz gerstern bei Maischberger fand ich furchtbar und niederschmetternd. Was für ein uninspirierter, grauer, nichtssagender Typ ist dieser Bundeskanzler eigentlich?

PS: Ein halbes SWIFT-Embargo hat man ihm immerhin abgezwungen! Aber das wird nicht reichen.


----------



## ducati (4 März 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich denke eher wird es einen langen Partisanenkrieg (da haben die Ukrainer durchaus Erfahrung) geben.


Was für die Ukrainische Bevölkerung eine sehr schlimme Variante wäre. Extrem viele Tote, extrem lange Dauer, viele Schäden an zivilen Gebäuden, Aufbau eines extremen Hasses zw. Ukrainern und Russen...

Ich halte persönlich überhaupt nichts davon, dass der ukrainische Präsident die Bevölkerung dazu aufruft! Führt am Ende dazu, dass die Russen auf alles schießen, was sich bewegt...

aber gut...


----------



## Ralle (4 März 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Was für die Ukrainische Bevölkerung eine sehr schlimme Variante wäre. Extrem viele Tote, extrem lange Dauer, viele Schäden an zivilen Gebäuden, Aufbau eines extremen Hasses zw. Ukrainern und Russen...
> 
> Ich halte persönlich überhaupt nichts davon, dass der ukrainische Präsident die Bevölkerung dazu aufruft! Führt am Ende dazu, dass die Russen auf alles schießen, was sich bewegt...
> 
> aber gut...


Was soll er tun deiner Meinung nach?
Einem offenbar verrrückt gewordenem nachgeben? Wie weit soll das gehen? Wie oft? Wann ist Schluß mit Nachgeben?


----------



## ducati (4 März 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Was soll er tun deiner Meinung nach?
> Einem offenbar verrrückt gewordenem nachgeben? Wie weit soll das gehen? Wie oft? Wann ist Schluß mit Nachgeben?


hab ich ja in Beitrag #43 schon geschrieben https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/putin-geh-nach-hause.107107/page-3#post-823437

Meine Meinung, für die Menschen wäre Variante a) von Lipperlandstern die beste... Der kleinen Verkäuferin ists doch am Ende egal, wer oben in der Regierung sitzt, zumal die Ukraine eh schon ein extrem korruptes Land war... Für die kleine Verkäuferin ist wichtig, dass sie und ihre Familie am Leben ist und das Land nicht komplett zerbombt ist...

aber wie schon geschrieben, eher ne philosophische Frage...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 März 2022)

Wenn Putin in der Ukraine Erfolg hat und sein Land Wirtschaftlich ein Trümmerfeld ist,
wird er da nicht aufhören, dann geht es als nächstes die Baltischen Ländern und Polen
an. Der ist jetzt nicht mehr zu stoppen.


----------



## Ralle (4 März 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> hab ich ja in Beitrag #43 schon geschrieben https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/putin-geh-nach-hause.107107/page-3#post-823437
> 
> Meine Meinung, für die Menschen wäre Variante a) von Lipperlandstern die beste... Der kleinen Verkäuferin ists doch am Ende egal, wer oben in der Regierung sitzt, zumal die Ukraine eh schon ein extrem korruptes Land war... Für die kleine Verkäuferin ist wichtig, dass sie und ihre Familie am Leben ist und das Land nicht komplett zerbombt ist...
> 
> aber wie schon geschrieben, eher ne philosophische Frage...


Dann kann er doch aufrufen. Die kleine Verkäuferin wird entscheiden zu Hausen zu bleiben und sich Putin zu unterwerfen...
Na ja philosophische Frage würde ich das nicht unbedingt nennen.
Was machen wir eigentlich, wenn Putin nicht aufhört? Er wird wieder anfangen, weitermachen, das ist mal sicher.


----------



## ducati (4 März 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Was machen wir eigentlich, wenn Putin nicht aufhört? Er wird wieder anfangen, weitermachen, das ist mal sicher.


Ja, dass ist eben die Frage... Mann weiss ja nicht wirklich, wie die Zukunft aussieht... Und jetzt den 3. Weltkrieg riskieren, weil die Möglichkeit besteht, dass Putin in 5 Jahren Moldawien okkupiert? Hmm...

Also 3. Weltkrieg bedeutet vermutlich 500.000.000 Tote... Und sehr warscheinlich nukleare Verwüstung...


----------



## Markus (4 März 2022)

Angenommen er siegt in der Ukraine, dann wird als erstes folgendes geschehen:
- alle westlichen (bzw. alle nicht pro russischen) Journalisten werden entfernt
- Medien im Land werden zensiert
- Die Außengrenzen werden stark bewacht
--> Was auch immer dann genau geschieht werden wir nicht mehr so genau erfahren

Wie will Putin das Land halten?
Wenn er in jede Ukrainische Straße einen russischen Soldaten stellt, dann wird er in Russland keine mehr haben.
Das Problem ist, dass jeder dieser Soldaten aus 9 von 10 Fenstern beschossen wird.

Mit einer formellen Kapitulation ist das nicht getan.
Der Kampgeist, der Mut, der Hass, die Milizen, die bewaffneten Zahnärzte, sie alle werden bleiben.
Viele von ihnen haben nichts mehr zu verlieren.
Und ich kann mir - beim meinem Bild der Lage - absolut nicht vorstellen, dass alle friedlich ihre Waffen abgeben - selbst wenn Selenski das sagt.
Selbst wenn dann erst mal etwas Ruhe ist, die Leute werden das nicht vergessen und im ganzen Land wird es immer wieder zu "Unfällen" mit russischen Soldaten kommen.


Meiner Meinung nach wird momentan in der Ukraine eine wichtige Entscheidung ausgefochten.
Wir* müssen einen Weg finden da zu unterstützen ohne das es offiziell wird - egal wie hinterlistig und unmoralisch es am Ende wird.

*Damit meine ich Leute in stillen Kämmerlein mit Sachverstand und ohne TV-Teams, und nicht solche Schreibtischgeneräle und Bundestrainer wie uns hier


----------



## Markus (4 März 2022)

Wer online was tun will muss nicht gleich eine Cyberatacke auf den Kreml fahren.
Beliebt sind aktuell Restaurantkritiken von russischen Restaurants, gerne mit ein paar Bildern der "Menüs".
Ziel dieser Idee ist es der Zivilbevölkerung ein paar Informationen zuzuspielen die Putin vergisst.









						Digitaler Protest: Aktivisten tarnen Anti-Kriegsbotschaften als Rezensionen
					

Um die russische Zensur zu umgehen, verbreiten Menschen Google-Rezensionen für Restaurants und Geschäfte in Russland. Statt Speisen und Service kommentieren sie den Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine. Der Aufruf dafür kam von Anonymous.




					netzpolitik.org


----------



## schwimmer (4 März 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Wer online was tun will muss nicht gleich eine Cyberatacke auf den Kreml fahren.
> Beliebt sind aktuell Restaurantkritiken von russischen Restaurants, gerne mit ein paar Bildern der "Menüs".
> Ziel dieser Idee ist es der Zivilbevölkerung ein paar Informationen zuzuspielen die Putin vergisst.
> 
> ...


Die Idee war richtig gut, nur leider haben sie auch in Russland fähige ITler und die meisten Internetseiten auf denen diese Kritikien gelesen werden konnten sind nicht mehr erreichbar. Denke mal hier liegt eben auch ein großes Problem, die Mehrheit der russischen Bevölkerung hat halt nur das Staatsfehrnsehen und kommt somit nicht an alternative Medien und Meinungen. Wer als Journalist nur das Wort Krieg in den Mund nimmt wird ja gleich verhaftet, wie die 77jährige Frau mit ihrem Pappschild.
Es werden soviele Fäden im Hintergrund gezogen und auch die ganzen Informationen die verbreitet werden, sind meistens nur Halbwahrheiten.
Ich für meinen Teil finde es richtig die Ukraine zu unterstützen wo es nur geht und das mit allen Mitteln. Sicher sind sie auch nicht ganz die Unschuldslämmer, wie sie immer behaupten, doch diesen Angriffskrieg rechtfertigt nichts.
Die Nato kann ganz sicher nicht eingreifen, dann wird Putin den Knopf drücken und wir brauchen uns keine weiteren Gedanken mehr zu machen. Allerdings könnte jedes Land für sich entscheiden die Ukranine nicht nur mit Waffenlieferungen sondern auch mit kämpfender Truppe zu unterstützen. Das wäre völlig legetim und keine Verletzung des Völkerrechtes. 
Ob das allerdings sinnvoll und zielführend wäre, kann ich nicht sagen. Durch seine Aktion auf der Krim hat Putin aber gesehen das er sich alles erlauben kann während der Rest der Welt nur zuschaut. Die jetzigen Sanktionen treffen ihn auch nicht wirklich, denn für die Lieferung fossiler Energien erhält Russland noch immer bis zu 700Mio$ TÄGLICH aus dem Westen. Was sollte ihn also davon abhalten in der Ukraine alles kurz und klein zu bomben bis er sein Ziel erreicht hat?


----------



## Ralle (4 März 2022)

schwimmer schrieb:


> Die jetzigen Sanktionen treffen ihn auch nicht wirklich, denn für die Lieferung fossiler Energien erhält Russland noch immer bis zu 700Mio$ TÄGLICH aus dem Westen. Was sollte ihn also davon abhalten in der Ukraine alles kurz und klein zu bomben bis er sein Ziel erreicht hat?


Ja, ich mach mir auch so meine Gedanken darüber. Aber immerhin könnte man annehmen, daß er nicht mehr allzuviel damit kaufen kann, ja nachdem, was noch embargofrei zu haben ist. Auch die Chinesen werden einen kräftigen Spezial-Aufschlag nehmen, die sind unbarmherzige Geschäftsleute.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 März 2022)

was ich allerdings immer noch als Problematisch sehe sind z.b. die Atomkraftweke,
da sind die Ingenieure auch nur Menschen, wenn da jemand die Nerven verliert und
auf einen falschen Knopf drückt?
Das hatten die schon!


----------



## Ralle (4 März 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> was ich allerdings immer noch als Problematisch sehe sind z.b. die Atomkraftweke,
> da sind die Ingenieure auch nur Menschen, wenn da jemand die Nerven verliert und
> auf einen falschen Knopf drückt?
> Das hatten die schon!


Wie man aus den Nachrichten entnehmen kann, hat es ja schon fast geklappt:









						EU-Ratspräsident Michel muss sich in Odessa vor Raketenangriff in Sicherheit bringen
					

Ein Berater von Selenskyj warnt vor neuem Angriff auf Kiew, der Westen soll schneller Waffen liefern. Alle Neuigkeiten zum Angriff auf die Ukraine finden Sie hier im Ticker.




					www.focus.de


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 März 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wie man aus den Nachrichten entnehmen kann, hat es ja schon fast geklappt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> und bombardierte am frühen Freitagmorgen ein ukrainisches Atomkraftwerk.


Wie irre sind die, die so etwas befehlen eigentlich?


----------



## Mirko123 (4 März 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wie irre sind die, die so etwas befehlen eigentlich?


Infrastruktur ausschalten ist durchaus ein kriegerisches Mittel und als Faustpfand auch zu gebrauchen. 
Wenn der Typ keine Atomwaffen hätte, könnten wir mehr helfen. Genauso hätte sich Putin 2x überlegt die Ukraine anzugreifen, wenn diese bis zu den Zähnen mit modernster Technik bewaffnet gewesen wäre - soviel zur Annahme dass weniger Waffen für ein friedlicheres Zusammenleben führen soll.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 März 2022)

Da will er uns aber veralbern. 


> *+++ 13:46 Putin plötzlich friedfertig: "Keine bösen Absichten" +++*
> Der russische Präsident Wladimir Putin ruft ausländische Staaten auf, die Beziehungen zu seinem Land zu normalisieren. Russland werde seine wirtschaftlichen Verpflichtungen mit anderen Ländern einhalten, erklärt er im russischen Fernsehen. "Es gibt keinen Grund, die Lage zu verschlimmern oder die Beziehungen zu verschlechtern", ergänzt der Staatschef. Russland habe "keine bösen Absichten" gegenüber seinen Nachbarn, sagt Putin weiter. Auf Twitter sorgen die Aussagen für Verwunderung. Die Russland- und Ukraine-Korrespondentin der "Financial Times" spricht von außergewöhnlichen Kommentaren und hält fest: "Keine bösen Absichten - abgesehen von der Invasion."


----------



## Markus (4 März 2022)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Infrastruktur ausschalten ist durchaus ein kriegerisches Mittel und als Faustpfand auch zu gebrauchen.
> Wenn der Typ keine Atomwaffen hätte, könnten wir mehr helfen. Genauso hätte sich Putin 2x überlegt die Ukraine anzugreifen, wenn diese bis zu den Zähnen mit modernster Technik bewaffnet gewesen wäre - soviel zur Annahme dass weniger Waffen für ein friedlicheres Zusammenleben führen soll.



Der japansiche Admiral Yamamoto Isoroku sagte damals:


> „Sie können nicht das Festland der Vereinigten Staaten erobern. Hinter jedem Grashalm steckte ein Gewehr.“
> 
> Quelle: https://beruhmte-zitate.de/autoren/yamamoto-isoroku/




Wer sich etwas mit dem Waffengesetz beschäftigt stößt immer wieder auf Jörg Sprave.
Ich mag das was er tut nicht, da er meiner Meinung nach mit dem was er tut viel Schaden anrichtet.
Aber in einem aktuell Video stellt er ab 10:30 eine interessante These dazu auf:





Nur damit jetzt keiner meint die Diskussion in einer völlig andere Richtung zu schieben:
NEIN! - Ich teile nicht alle Ansichten in diesem Video
NEIN! - wir lösen damit auch nicht alle Probleme 
JA! - Wir schaffen ggf. andere Probleme

Im Bezug auf die Ukraine ist das jetzt eh alles "hätte hätte Fahrradkette" - aber wir sollten auch damit anfangen etwas in die Zukunft zu denken.


----------



## infomike (4 März 2022)

Heute Mittag gegen 14:00 Uhr, 2 laute Knalle und eine große Druckwelle die meine ganze Produktionshalle hat wckeln lassen und Fenster und Türen aufgedrückt hat.
Alle erstmal im Panikmodus nach draußen.
Nichts zu sehen. Auch keine Rauchpilze oder so, aber im ersten Moment waren alle geschockt und man hat sich überlegt ob Putin was blödes gemacht hat.
Nach 12 Minuten und viel telefonieren Entwarnung: 2 Abfangjäger der Bundesweh im Überschallflug. Angeblich kein zusammenhang zum Geschehen in der Ukraine.

Putin muss gestoppt werden!

Er sitzt mittlerweile in allen Köpfen und vor allem da muss er weg. Hinterlist oder nicht. Wie schon öfter erwähnt wurde kann es eigentlich nur das Russische Volk selbst richten. Jeder Eingriff, egal von wem, würde sehr wahrscheinlich nur dazu Führen das es einen Grund gibt weitere Länder anzugreifen.

Krieg ist keine Lösung und in einem Krieg verliert jeder. Aber so langsam komme ich an den Punkt wo es einfach sein muss damit meine Nachkommen in Frieden und Freiheit leben können.

Gruß Micha


----------



## JesperMP (4 März 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Wer online was tun will muss nicht gleich eine Cyberatacke auf den Kreml fahren.
> Beliebt sind aktuell Restaurantkritiken von russischen Restaurants, gerne mit ein paar Bildern der "Menüs".
> Ziel dieser Idee ist es der Zivilbevölkerung ein paar Informationen zuzuspielen die Putin vergisst.
> 
> ...


Ähm, verwechselst du nicht "was tun für Ukraine", mit "Sympatie an Ukraine bzw. Missbehagen an Russland äussern".
Solche symbolische Akten haben nicht zu tun mit Ukraine zu helfen, nur mit dass man selber den Gefühl bekommt dass man "was getan hat".


----------



## Markus (4 März 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ähm, verwechselst du nicht "was tun für Ukraine", mit "Sympatie an Ukraine bzw. Missbehagen an Russland äussern".
> Solche symbolische Akten haben nicht zu tun mit Ukraine zu helfen, nur mit dass man selber den Gefühl bekommt dass man "was getan hat".



Nein, ich sehe da schon einen Nutzen. 
Auch wenn die Chance klein ist. 
Die beste Option das zu beenden ist, wenn es in Russland beendet wird. Und jeder Tropfen an Information und Aufmerksamkeit hilft dabei.


----------



## ducati (4 März 2022)

schwimmer schrieb:


> Allerdings könnte jedes Land für sich entscheiden die Ukranine nicht nur mit Waffenlieferungen sondern auch mit kämpfender Truppe zu unterstützen. Das wäre völlig legetim und keine Verletzung des Völkerrechtes.


hmm...

ich bin halt in der DDR unter SED und UdSSR Knechtschaft aufgewachsen... Und wenn mir jemand die Frage gestellt hätte, ob ich mit Waffenhilfe oder externen Armeen eine militärische Befreiung will, hätt ich auf jeden Fall NEIN gesagt... So schlimm war die russische Knechtschaft nun auch wieder nicht, dass es nen ewigen Bügerkrieg rechtfertigt... Natürlich sehn das die Leute die ewig im Stasiknast gesessen haben etwas anders. Aber das ist die kleine Minderheit der Bevölkerung...

Das ganze ist irgendwie so ähnlich wie in den 80er wo die UdSSR in Afghanistan einmarschiert ist... am Ende nach 40 Jahren bleibt ein komplett ruiniertes Land übrig.

Afghanistan in den 80ern:


> Als die Regierung gegenüber den konservativ-islamisch geprägten Kräften immer mehr in die Defensive geriet, ließ die damalige sowjetische Regierung am 25. Dezember 1979 Truppen in Afghanistan einmarschieren und setzte Karmal als Präsidenten ein, um das kommunistische Regime zu sichern. Amin wurde bei dem Einmarsch von sowjetischen Spezialeinheiten ermordet.[9] Gegen das Regime und gegen sowjetische Truppen führten islamische Gruppierungen einen mehrjährigen Krieg. Diese Truppen wurden von „Gotteskriegern“ aus arabischen Ländern, aber auch vom US-amerikanischen Geheimdienst CIA unterstützt. Afghanistan geriet zum Schauplatz eines „Stellvertreterkrieges“, im Konflikt zwischen den von der Sowjetunion und den USA dominierten Machtblöcken. Es gelang den Sowjets jedoch nicht, den Widerstand der verschiedenen islamischen Gruppen (Mudschaheddin) zu brechen, obwohl eine waffentechnische Überlegenheit gegeben war. Die letzten sowjetischen Truppen verließen am 15. Februar 1989 das Land. Häufig wird im Zusammenhang mit dieser Niederlage vom „Vietnam der Sowjetunion“ gesprochen. Die afghanischen Widerstandskämpfer gewannen letztendlich den Konflikt mit Hilfe der gleichen Guerillataktik (Vermeidung offener Feldschlachten) wie in den Afghanisch-Britischen Kriegen; außerdem konnten sie auf die Unterstützung aus Pakistan, Saudi-Arabien und den USA bauen, die zum Beispiel chinesische Waffen für die Mudschahidin kauften und lieferten.[6] Speziell in orthodoxen islamischen Ländern wie Saudi-Arabien wurden Söldner angeworben, die sich nach Kriegsende im zersplitterten Land festsetzten.


----------



## dekuika (4 März 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Da will er uns aber veralbern.


*+++ 13:46 Putin plötzlich friedfertig: "Keine bösen Absichten" +++*
Der russische Präsident Wladimir Putin ruft ausländische Staaten auf, die Beziehungen zu seinem Land zu normalisieren. Russland werde seine wirtschaftlichen Verpflichtungen mit anderen Ländern einhalten, erklärt er im russischen Fernsehen. "Es gibt keinen Grund, die Lage zu verschlimmern oder die Beziehungen zu verschlechtern", ergänzt der Staatschef. Russland habe "keine bösen Absichten" gegenüber seinen Nachbarn, sagt Putin weiter. Auf Twitter sorgen die Aussagen für Verwunderung. Die Russland- und Ukraine-Korrespondentin der "Financial Times" spricht von außergewöhnlichen Kommentaren und hält fest: "Keine bösen Absichten - abgesehen von der Invasion."

Da gab es vor Jahren einen Film drüber. Mars Attacs hiess der glaub ich. Vielleicht nimmt den Putin ja als Vorlage. Ich werde vorsichtshalber schon mal meine Jodel-CDs rauskramen.


----------



## s_kraut (4 März 2022)

Er könnte einfach in seiner KGB-Villa hocken und den Herrgott einen guten Mann sein lassen.
Aber nein, wenn ich 70 bin, dann will ich noch mal die Welt ins Chaos stürzen und das Leben von Millionen Menschen zerstören, Schicksal spielen......wie krank?
Wie es scheint: die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt - und Unkraut vergeht nicht.


----------



## Rudi (4 März 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Er könnte einfach in seiner KGB-Villa hocken und den Herrgott einen guten Mann sein lassen.
> Aber nein, wenn ich 70 bin, dann will ich noch mal die Welt ins Chaos stürzen und das Leben von Millionen Menschen zerstören, Schicksal spielen......wie krank?
> Wie es scheint: die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt - und Unkraut vergeht nicht.



Ich denke nicht das Ihr das Recht habt so einfach zu urteilen. Kennt Ihr Euch wirklich zu 100% aus was da läuft ? Natürlich bin ich auch gegen jeden Krieg und Gewalt. Aber Waffenlieferungen in Kriegsgebiete helfen dagegen niemals. Frieden schaffen ohne Waffen war mal aktuell !


----------



## dekuika (4 März 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das Ihr das Recht habt so einfach zu urteilen. Kennt Ihr Euch wirklich zu 100% aus was da läuft ? Natürlich bin ich auch gegen jeden Krieg und Gewalt. Aber Waffenlieferungen in Kriegsgebiete helfen dagegen niemals. Frieden schaffen ohne Waffen war mal aktuell !


Ja, da hat unsere SED-Führung den Slogan umgebaut. Gegen Nato-Waffen Frieden schaffen, klang das bei uns. Oder besser, sollte so klingen. Hat ihnen aber auch nichts mehr genützt.


----------



## Rudi (4 März 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Ja, da hat unsere SED-Führung den Slogan umgebaut. Gegen Nato-Waffen Frieden schaffen, klang das bei uns. Oder besser, sollte so klingen. Hat ihnen aber auch nichts mehr genützt.


Denkt bitte auch an Eure Kinder und Enkel bei allem was hier äußert !


----------



## dekuika (4 März 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Denkt bitte auch an Eure Kinder und Enkel bei allem was hier äußert !


???


----------



## Frohnius (5 März 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das Ihr das Recht habt so einfach zu urteilen. Kennt Ihr Euch wirklich zu 100% aus was da läuft ? Natürlich bin ich auch gegen jeden Krieg und Gewalt. Aber Waffenlieferungen in Kriegsgebiete helfen dagegen niemals. Frieden schaffen ohne Waffen war mal aktuell !


schlimme situation - ohne zweifel ... krieg im jahre 2022 ?? ich dachte die menschen wären schon weiter ....
trotzdem leider nichts außergewöhnliches ... irgendwo ist IMMER krieg .. letztes jahr türkische truppen in syrien - wofür sich kein mensch interessiert hat ...

die waffenlieferungen halt ich ebenfalls für völlig falsch - sie verlängern nur den krieg ...
es scheint unvermeidlich, dass russland die ukraine einnehmen wird ....
ein aktives eingreifen der nato könnte viel schlimmeres auslösen ...

und ich denke auch, wir wissen nicht zu 100% was da wirklich läuft ...
die medien verteufeln putin ... berichten nicht, dass die nato seit jahren mit der osterweiterung spannungen mit russland schafft ...

sry, aber mir sind "die russen" irgendwie "näher" als die scheiss "ammis" die viel zu den spannungen beigetragen haben ...

leid tun mir die soldaten auf beiden seiten und die zivile bevölkerung die unter diesem wahnsinn zu leiden hat.


----------



## ducati (5 März 2022)

Hab mir grad mal auf Wikipedia die Geschichte der Ukraine durchgelesen. Ich find sowas immer interessant um alles einzuordnen. 
Das Ukrainische Gebiet war schon immer "Grenzland" und Zankapfel zwischen Polen und Russland. Nach 1918 war die Ukraine nur einmal sehr kurz ein eigenständiges Land, aber auch nicht in den heutigen Grenzen. Die Krim war bis 1954 russisch.
Ich glaube die Geschichte zu lesen hilft sehr um das Denken von Putin und den Russen zu verstehen. 









						Ukraine – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Markus (5 März 2022)

Ich gehe davon aus dass sich jeder mit der Geschichte der Ukraine beschäftigt hat. Und ich gehe davon aus, dass jedem bewusst ist, dass die Amis auch ihre Interessen haben.

Ich finde es aber dennoch sehr verwerflich das was da abläuft in dieser Situation zu relativieren. 

1. Da hat ein Mann lange Zeit die Welt angelogen

2. Dieser Mann ist in die Ukraine einmarschiert und will mit militärischer Gewalt das GANZE Land um JEDEN PREIS.

Bis letzten Mittwoch war ich gedanklich auch noch eher auf der Schiene, dass der Biden mit seinem Gestichel aufhören soll, und das es nachvollziehbar ist wenn Putin eine Drokulisse für Verhandlungen aufbaut.

Aber sorry, inzwischen kann ich keine Toleranz mehr dafür aufbringen. Und ich bin sehr glücklich mit den Amis in der Noto zu sein.

Die Aktion war offensichtlich nicht nur eine Drokulisse um das Thema mit der Krim und Donbas formell zu regeln. Der Typ betrachtet die Ukraine offensichtlich als Minimalanforderung. 

Und mal fernab von der Geschichte und historischen geografischen Grenzen: Die Ukrainer scheinen so dermaßen nix mit Russland am Hut haben zu wollen! Und ich sehe keinen Grund warum sie ihr Bündnisse nicht frei wählen dürfen. 

Sorry, aber Putin hat verkackt.
Alles was er momentan noch nicht hat in die Nato. Abfangsysteme an jede Grenze. Dieses Land wirtschaftlich aushungern bis sie ihre Außenpolitik überdacht haben. Das Ganze mit Geheimdiensten und Statenlosen Söldnern im verborgenen beschleunigen damit die Zivilbevölkerung nicht so lange "warten" muss. 

Ich halte rein garnichts davon in andere Länder zu fahren und sie mit unsere westlichen Kultur und Politik zu "bereichern". Aber wenn andere Länder unsere Art zu Leben nicht nur bedrohen, sondern angreifen, dann ist Ende Gelände, dann gibt es eine klare Linie und dann ist Schluss mit Verständnis.


----------



## GLT (5 März 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Das Ganze mit Geheimdiensten und Statenlosen Söldnern im verborgenen beschleunigen damit die Zivilbevölkerung nicht so lange "warten" muss.


Ein übliches Vorgehen der NordAmerikanischenTerrorOrganisation - und sich das Morden von der UN absegnen lassen.
Beglückt wurden so Iran, Irak, Lybien, Syrien, Afghanistan... - erfolglos, unnötig u. üblicherweise auf Lug, Trug, Fälschung, Irreführung "gerechtfertigt" - aber dank "unabhängiger u. neutraler" Berichterstattung in der Breite akzeptiert.

Bei kriegerischen Aktivitäten hat kein Beteiligter eine weisse Weste!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 März 2022)

Es ist doch auch Quatsch, das man in der heutigen Zeit eine Pufferzone
zwischen Staaten braucht. Ein Jet oder eine Rakete hat doch in Nullkommanix
ein Land wie die Ukraine überquert. 
Es ist doch auch Quatsch zu behaupten, das ein Staat eigentlich vor 20-50 Jahren
mal zu einen anderen gehört hat. Dann steht den Franzosen das Saarland und 
Westfalen zu, den Engländern Indien und Hongkong und den Deutschen Ostpreußen.
Man muss auch einmal den Status Quo akzeptieren.


----------



## ducati (5 März 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Und mal fernab von der Geschichte und historischen geografischen Grenzen: Die Ukrainer scheinen so dermaßen nix mit Russland am Hut haben zu wollen! Und ich sehe keinen Grund warum sie ihr Bündnisse nicht frei wählen dürfen.


Naja, wie gesagt, auf dem Gebiet der Ukraine gibt es viele pro russische Menschen. Ob das nun 30 oder 50% sind, sei mal dahingestellt.
Ja klar sollte eigentlich jedes Land seine Orientierung selbst aussuchen können. Wenn dann aber jemand anderes angepisst ist, dann haben wir die jetzige Situation, wo dann bald von dem Land nichts mehr übrig ist...
Meistens ist das wahre Leben etwas komplizierter...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 März 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Es ist doch auch Quatsch, das man in der heutigen Zeit eine Pufferzone
> zwischen Staaten braucht. Ein Jet oder eine Rakete hat doch in Nullkommanix
> ein Land wie die Ukraine überquert.
> Es ist doch auch Quatsch zu behaupten, das ein Staat eigentlich vor 20-50 Jahren
> ...


Naja, die Amerikaner waren aber auch nicht sehr begeistert, als sich die Russen auf Kuba breit gemacht haben.


----------



## ducati (5 März 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Es ist doch auch Quatsch zu behaupten, das ein Staat eigentlich vor 20-50 Jahren
> mal zu einen anderen gehört hat..


Ich will ja nicht die aktuellen Geschehnisse relativieren. Nur sind das sicherlich auch Hintergrundgedanken von Putin und den Russen die man zum Gesamtverständnis kennen sollte.


----------



## ducati (5 März 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Man muss auch einmal den Status Quo akzeptieren.


Stell Dir das nicht so einfach vor...
Ich war vor 3 Jahren mal etwas in Ex Jugoslawien ( Serbien Bosnien usw.) unterwegs... Meine Ex-Schwiegereltern kommen aus den ehemaligen deutschen Gebieten in Tschechien bzw. Ungarn...
Das dauert 2-3 Generationen bis das aus den Köpfen draussen ist...


----------



## Markus (5 März 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht die aktuellen Geschehnisse relativieren. Nur sind das sicherlich auch Hintergrundgedanken von Putin und den Russen die man zum Gesamtverständnis kennen sollte.



Ich habe hier noch nicht gelesen "die Russen", die Rede ist immer von "Putin". 

Was die Russen auf Kuba wollte ist klar, ich denke die waren da nicht wegen dem schönen Wetter. 

Ich hatte auch nie das Gefühl dass die Nato sich den Ukrainer aufzwängen will. Im Gegenteil, so richtig gut fand die Idee keiner. Aber wenn die Ukrainer sich mehr zu unserer Art zu leben hingezogen fühlen als zu Putins System, dann ist das ihre Entscheidung. 

@ducati 
Das mit den 50% halte ich für Quatsch, wenn das so wäre, dann würde es dort im Moment anders abgehen.
Auch 30% halte ich für völlig übertrieben.

Und selbst wenn: wollen die auch das Putin Bomben wirft? Es gab keine Chance, es gab keine Ansage dass man die diplomatischen Verhandlungen als gescheitert erklärt. Es gab kein Ultimatum. Es ging einfach los! 


Ich weiß es nicht, ich berufe mich hier nur auf die Aussagen der Ukrainer die ich kenne. Eine Bekannte von mir hat direkte Kontakte sowohl in die Ukraine als auch nach Russland. Das was sie per WhatsApp bekommt darf man im TV nicht zeigen. Es sind auch Lustige Videos dabei, z.b. wie Romas (entsprechend aller Zigeunerklisches) den Russen Raketen klauen, oder wie sich ein paar Opas über einen erbeuteten BTR freuen weil sie damit im Wald Holz machen können. Aber die meisten sind echt nicht lustig... Ihre eigene Verwandten in Russland haben demonstrativ die russische Flagge oder inzwischen ein "Z" in ihrem Status und beschimpfen sie. Vor ein paar Wochen hatten die noch gute Beziehungen. 

In 2h kommt übrigens eine Frau mit zwei Kids in eine Fewo zu uns.


----------



## schwimmer (5 März 2022)

Den Angriffskrieg damit zu begründen die Grenzen von vor 20, 50 oder 100Jahren wiederherstellen zu wollen ist wirklich Quatsch, wo will man da aufhören? Gehen wir doch 2022 Jahre zurück, würde die Italiener sicherlich freuen....
Die Ausrede mit der Pufferzone ist doch auch Bannane, wenn Putin in der Ukraine eine Regierung nach seinen Gnaden einsetzt, ist das Land wohl kaum neutral und eine Pufferzone. Dann hat er wie jetzt schon mit Belarus eine direkte Grenze zur NATO. 
Krieg kann nie ein Mittel sein und ganz sicher ist die NATO und auch die Ukraine nicht ganz unschuldig an der Situation, allerdings finde ich man muss Putin oder jedem anderen Agressor deutlich seine Grenzen zeigen, denn sonst könnte es sein, dass er bald in Berlin an die Tür klopft.


----------



## dekuika (5 März 2022)

Was mich beunruhigt ist, dass die Ukrainer mit aller Macht die Nato in den Konflikt mit hereinziehen wollen. Auch wenn die Nerven bei Selensky jetzt bloß liegen, sollte er doch wissen, was ein Weltkrieg bedeuten würde. Und einen Leo 2 oder Patriot Abfangraketen könnten die Ukrainer ohne Ausbildung bestimmt nicht bedienen.


----------



## dekuika (5 März 2022)

schwimmer schrieb:


> denn sonst könnte es sein, dass er bald in Berlin an die Tür klopft.


Das kann er nicht. Die Panzer sind für unsere Autobahnbrücken zu schwer und Euro 5 haben sie auch nicht. Und die Bußgelder kann sich Putin nicht mehr leisten.


----------



## schwimmer (5 März 2022)

Naja, die Denkweise von Selensky kann ich schon nachvollziehen. Ohne die Nato ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis Putin die Ukraine in Schutt und Asche gelegt hat. Wenn sich die Nato einmischt gibt es vielleicht den 3. Weltkrieg, was aber für die Ukraine auch nicht so den großen Unterschied macht. Sollte die Nato mit kämpfenden Truppen in die Ukraine kommen, wäre am Ende auch nur Schutt und Asche übrig. Ob Putin allerdings wirklich nukleare Waffen einsetzt wage ich zu bezweifeln. Die Wirtschaftssanktionen und die Anfeindungen jucken ihn nicht, davon redet in einem Jahr keiner mehr, wenn es überhaupt so lange dauert. Schmeißt er aber Atombomben, dann fliegen auch auf Russland welche und spätestens dann sind wir alle wieder in der Steinzeit.....mit entsprechenden Grenzverläufen.....


----------



## schwimmer (5 März 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Das kann er nicht. Die Panzer sind für unsere Autobahnbrücken zu schwer und Euro 5 haben sie auch nicht. Und die Bußgelder kann sich Putin nicht mehr leisten.


Stimmt, dazu kommen natürlich auch die immens gestiegenen Preise für den Diesel.....


----------



## dekuika (5 März 2022)

Die Russen könnten aber in die Versuchung geraten, den Krieg mit taktischen Kernwaffen auf Europa zu begrenzen. Der Nato(USA) wird mitgeteilt, dass man nicht beabsichtigt Amerika anzugreifen, es sei denn, Amerika schießt zuerst. Und was dann passiert, möchte ich mir nicht ausmalen. Soviel schwarz und grau habe ich in meiner Vorstellung nicht.


----------



## schwimmer (5 März 2022)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen das sich die Amis dann raushalten würden. Europa ist für sie ja auch nicht ganz unwichtig und ihr Militär ist hier ziemlich stak vertreten. Aber möglich ist alles.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 März 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> In 2h kommt übrigens eine Frau mit zwei Kids in eine Fewo zu uns.


Du meinst jetzt Menschen die auf der Flucht sind vorm Krieg?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 März 2022)

> Man muss sich nur ausmalen, wie es aussähe, wenn Trump noch immer im Weißen Haus säße. Wenn dieser als US-Präsident den russischen Einmarsch in die Ukraine als "genial", "schlau" und "ganz wunderbar"  bewerten würde.


----------



## dekuika (5 März 2022)

Das wäre doch unter ihm, als starker Präsident, überhaupt nicht passiert. Sagte er im Anschluß an das Lob. Putin hätte ihn natürlich vorher um Erlaubnis gebeten.


----------



## NBerger (5 März 2022)

So ihr Nerd's 
Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische.
Wie geht ihr denn* jetzt* mit Anlagen/Kunden um in Russland?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 März 2022)

NBerger schrieb:


> So ihr Nerd's
> Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische.
> Wie geht ihr denn* jetzt* mit Anlagen/Kunden um in Russland?


Wird wohl schwer, alleine schon das bezahlen.
Bei uns in der Gegend gibt es ein sehr großen Traktor
Hersteller, da auch Werke in Russland hat. Da gehen 
die Gerüchte um, das er seine Geschäfte über China 
abwickeln will. So oder so ähnlich wird es wohl bei den
großen laufen.


----------



## s_kraut (5 März 2022)

NBerger schrieb:


> So ihr Nerd's
> Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische.
> Wie geht ihr denn* jetzt* mit Anlagen/Kunden um in Russland?


Bei uns Lieferstopp für alle Dual-Use-Produkte und alles andere nur mit Ausnahmegenehmigung der Geschäftsleitung....
das entlastet das restliche Geschäft etwas von den Elektronik-Engpässen ..
edit: der Befehl, alles per Remote stillzulegen kam aber noch nicht 🤠


----------



## s_kraut (5 März 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das Ihr das Recht habt so einfach zu urteilen. Kennt Ihr Euch wirklich zu 100% aus was da läuft ? Natürlich bin ich auch gegen jeden Krieg und Gewalt. Aber Waffenlieferungen in Kriegsgebiete helfen dagegen niemals. Frieden schaffen ohne Waffen war mal aktuell !


Ich hab auch nicht behauptet, dass Waffenlieferungen helfen würden. Nur einige der Optionen erwähnt, die für Putin auf dem Tisch lagen: Villa, Pool, Eierschaukeln oder Millionen Menschen in den Krieg zwingen...


----------



## Plan_B (5 März 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> der Befehl, alles per Remote stillzulegen kam aber noch nicht 🤠


Das würde Euch direkt und unmissverständlich zu Kombattanten machen.
Auch der Westen hat in der Vergangenheit erklärt, so etwas direkt als Kriegserklärung aufzufassen.


----------



## schwimmer (5 März 2022)

NBerger schrieb:


> So ihr Nerd's
> Jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische.
> Wie geht ihr denn* jetzt* mit Anlagen/Kunden um in Russland?


Also ich für meinen Teil habe es gerade abgelehnt einem Kunden via Remote Support zu geben.
Mein Chef will ihm allerdings helfen, denn unser Partner kann ja nix für den Krieg und könnte selber massive Probleme bekommen wenn die Anlage nicht läuft. Ziemliche Zwickmühle also, Ausgang ungewiss.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 März 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> ich bin halt in der DDR unter SED und UdSSR Knechtschaft aufgewachsen... Und wenn mir jemand die Frage gestellt hätte, ob ich mit Waffenhilfe oder externen Armeen eine militärische Befreiung will, hätt ich auf jeden Fall NEIN gesagt


Der Vergleich stimmt nicht. Es kommt ja niemand von außen und will die Ukraine befreien (eigentlich doch, aber der heißt ja P.) – die Leute in der Ukraine wehren sich aus eigenem Antrieb, wollen ihre Freiheit behalten, wollen Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe. 



ducati schrieb:


> ... So schlimm war die russische Knechtschaft nun auch wieder nicht ...


... wieder ein Beleg dafür, dass die Menschen schnell vergessen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 März 2022)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Eigentlich gibt derzeit nur 2 Möglichkeiten um das ganze zu stoppen
> 
> a) die Ukraine kapituliert
> b) die NATO greift ein
> ...



Ich halte c) für wahrscheinlich: Die Ukraine verteidigt sich, bis kein Stein mehr auf dem anderen liegt und treibt den Preis für P. immer weiter in die Höhe – in der Hoffnung, dass P. (zumindest) politisch nicht überlebt.

Ich frage mich auch, wer überhaupt mit P. noch irgendwas verhandeln und vereinbaren will – wo er doch klar zeigt, dass ihn das hinterher sowieso nicht interessiert.

PS: Das die Ukraine nach der NATO ruft, ist verständlich – aber die wird sich hüten, offen zu helfen und auch keine Aktionen machen, die auch nur den Anschein einer Einmischung haben.


----------



## ducati (5 März 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> So schlimm war die russische Knechtschaft nun auch wieder nicht, dass es nen ewigen Bügerkrieg rechtfertigt...





Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ... wieder ein Beleg dafür, dass die Menschen schnell vergessen.



Da hast Du in Deinem Zitat aber den entscheidenden zweiten Teil des Satzes weggelassen 

PS: und so alt dass ich den 17.Juni mitbekommen hätte, bin ich nun doch noch nicht.


----------



## Frohnius (5 März 2022)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Eigentlich gibt derzeit nur 2 Möglichkeiten um das ganze zu stoppen
> 
> a) die Ukraine kapituliert
> b) die NATO greift ein
> ...



bin deiner meinung und hoffe ganz schnell version a)
unseren gehirnamputierten politikern traue ich, wenn es länger dauert, noch b)  zu .....

und bitte nicht die baerbock sprechen lassen .. die kann nicht mal ablesen  🙃 

der angriff der russen ist leider nicht ohne katastrophe zu beantworten ...

die 100 mrd euro zur sanierung der bundeswehr sind schon ein beginn eines kalten krieges ...
naja .. zum glück ist unsere politik inkompetent und wird jahre brauchen ....
(mein nachbar ist bei der bundeswehr und aktuell dabei militärgerät an die ukrainische grenze zu schaffen ....
er meint dass optimistisch 2/3 ankommen werden )

die sanktionen gegen russland werden uns selbst schlimm treffen ... 
und sicherlich wird china sich auf die seite putins schlagen .. was böse enden kann ... 

dann gibts wohl KEINE sps mehr zu kaufen ....

naja vll kann infineon wieder ein paar z80 - cpu's stanzen 🙃


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 März 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Da hast Du in Deinem Zitat aber den entscheidenden zweiten Teil des Satzes weggelassen


Ich meine, Bürgerkrieg trifft ja nicht zu – man kann das kaum als innere Angelegenheit der Ukraine betrachten.


ducati schrieb:


> PS: und so alt dass ich den 17.Juni mitbekommen hätte, bin ich nun doch noch nicht.


Ich auch nicht, aber auf der dieser Seite der Mauer war das bis 1990 zumindest einmal im Jahr präsent.


----------



## Plan_B (6 März 2022)

schwimmer schrieb:


> Also ich für meinen Teil habe es gerade abgelehnt einem Kunden via Remote Support zu geben.


Ist das nicht ein potentieller Kommunikationskanal?
Was bewegt die Menschen in Russland angesichts der mittlerweile spürbaren Sanktionen?
Fragt man sich nicht, warum der Westen derart massiv reagiert?
Gibt es Zweifel an Präsident Putins Version?


----------



## schwimmer (6 März 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein potentieller Kommunikationskanal?
> Was bewegt die Menschen in Russland angesichts der mittlerweile spürbaren Sanktionen?
> Fragt man sich nicht, warum der Westen derart massiv reagiert?
> Gibt es Zweifel an Präsident Putins Version?


Kommunikation istüber diesen Kanal nicht wirklich möglich. 
Ersten spricht dort niemand englisch und ich denke dort wird niemand etwas gegen Putin sagen. Es ist ein alteingessener Staatsbetrieb, dort hängen keine Kalender mit leicht bekleideten Frauen rum sondern Kalender mit Putin in allen möglichen Variationen. 
Von den Sanktionen wird der Durchschnittsbürger auch nicht viel mitbekommen, die Dinge des täglichen Lebens gibt es noch und wenn es etwas höhere Preise gibt, an Inflation sind die Russen gewöhnt.


----------



## Plan_B (6 März 2022)

In dem Fall ist Deine Reaktion aber korrekt gewesen (*), denn die Sanktionen sollen die Masse zum Denken und Reflektieren anregen.
Nicht umsonst werden die mittlerweile vom Oberbefehlshaber W.P. mit einem kriegerischen Akt verglichen.

(*) Richtig oder falsch legt natürlich Dein Chef fest.


----------



## schwimmer (6 März 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> (*) Richtig oder falsch legt natürlich Dein Chef fest.


Soweit sind wir noch nicht, dass der Chef festlegt was richtig oder falsch ist. Er kann vielleicht sagen was gemacht wird oder wie wir uns verhalten sollen, was aber nicht automatisch heißt das es richtig ist.


----------



## dekuika (6 März 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Da hast Du in Deinem Zitat aber den entscheidenden zweiten Teil des Satzes weggelassen
> 
> PS: und so alt dass ich den 17.Juni mitbekommen hätte, bin ich nun doch noch nicht.


Uns hat das SED Regime nicht gestört, weil wir damit aufgewachsen sind. Wir haben, im Rahmen unserer Möglichkeiten, das Beste aus unserem Leben gemacht. Aber mal angenommen, 10 Jahre nach dem Maurefall hätte jeman versucht, in der ExDDR die Zeit zurückzudrehen...... Ich kann die Ukrainer voll verstehen.


----------



## Mrtain (6 März 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> PS: Das die Ukraine nach der NATO ruft, ist verständlich – aber die wird sich hüten, offen zu helfen und auch keine Aktionen machen, die auch nur den Anschein einer Einmischung haben.



Wenn die Nato das machen würden, hätte Putin den Beweis den er braucht, dass die Nato ein Angriffsbündnis ist.


----------



## Mrtain (6 März 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> bin deiner meinung und hoffe ganz schnell version a)
> unseren *gehirnamputierten* politikern traue ich, wenn es länger dauert, noch b)  zu ....



Ich finde, die schlagen sich bis jetzt ganz gut. Auch die Frau Baerbock.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 März 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Uns hat das SED Regime nicht gestört, weil wir damit aufgewachsen sind. Wir haben, im Rahmen unserer Möglichkeiten, das Beste aus unserem Leben gemacht. Aber mal angenommen, 10 Jahre nach dem Maurefall hätte jeman versucht, in der ExDDR die Zeit zurückzudrehen...... Ich kann die Ukrainer voll verstehen.


In der DDR waren es ganz andere Verhältnisse, wie jetzt in Russland.
Dort werden schon Westliche Werte geschätzt, die haben Kreditkarten
wo Sie in Griechenland oder Spanien ihr Hotel bezahlen. Sie haben
Smartphones und nutzen Kanäle wie Facebook oder WhatsApp.
Sie haben westliche Autos auf Kredit Finanziert, die man nicht mit einer
Kneifzange und Taschenmesser reparieren kann wie ein Trabbi.
Wenn dieses Teure Zeug erst einmal nutzlos in die Schublade wandert
oder in der Garage steht, weil es zb defekt ist und Ersatzteile nicht
mehr zu bekommen sind, die Bank weiterhin auf ihre Rate wartet, wird
es ein Erwachen geben.
Die Wirkungen der Sanktionen sind langsam, aber sie werden ihre Wirkung
nicht verfehlen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 März 2022)

Luxemburgs Außenminister Jean Asselborn sprach beim Nato-Treffen einen wichtigen Satz aus:


> „Jedem Krieg folgt auch wieder ein Frieden.“ Mag die Nato gefühlt Russlands Krieg gegen die Ukraine verlieren. Den Frieden wird sie so gewinnen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 März 2022)

Natürlich, und nach Regen kommt auch wieder Sonne! Das ist vermutlich eine ganz wichtige Bauernregel?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 März 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> .. Die Wirkungen der Sanktionen sind langsam, aber sie werden ihre Wirkung
> nicht verfehlen.


Helmut, das ist eine sehr einseitige Betrachtungsweise. Ich schätze, die Wirkungen kommen in der Gegenrichtung sehr viel schneller, nahezu verzögerungsfrei. Da bleibt das HeiligBlechle nicht nur aus Ersatzteilmangel in der Garage. Warum glaubt in Deutschland eigentlich jeder, er könne die Russen aushungern lassen? Ich befürchte, im nächsten Winter bekommen wir alle ganz kalte Füße, und nicht nur das. Es wird auch der letzte Wohlstansbürger bemerken, was alles aus Erdöl hergestellt wird. Mal abgesehen von den oberen Zehntausend.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 März 2022)

Haben wir eine andere Wahl?
Ich habe das schon bemerkt, ich habe Montag Heizöl bestellt,
für 1,10€, jetzt sind wir bei 1,46€, meine letzte Bestellung war unter
50 Cent.
Wir können natürlich unsere Geschäfte, weiter machen wie bisher,
einfach zuschauen wie sich die Ukraine auflöst.
Als Nächstes sind dann Finnland und Schweden dran weil Sie sich
der NATO zuwenden und von Nazis regiert werden. Und dann Polen
weil Sie schon in der NATO sind.


----------



## JesperMP (6 März 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Wenn die Nato das [Aktionen] machen würden, hätte Putin den Beweis den er braucht, dass die Nato ein Angriffsbündnis ist.


Sicherlich wird Puin es so formulieren, das NATO ist der Angreifer, obwohl es totalen Nonsens ist.



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, im nächsten Winter bekommen wir alle ganz kalte Füße, und nicht nur das. Es wird auch der letzte Wohlstansbürger bemerken, was alles aus Erdöl hergestellt wird.


Kalte Füsse gegenüber Invasion von ein Souveränen Staat ? Es sollte kein Vergleich sein.
Und zu kalte Füsse gibt es Masnahmen die unsere Regierungen einsetzten können wenn sie wollen. D.h. (vorübergehende) Übernahme von die Distribution und Abrechnung von alle Arten von Energie. Sprich Rationierung. Es ist durchaus machbar, weil Russland liefert nicht 100% von Gas und Öl, sondern 40% bzw. 30%.


----------



## ducati (6 März 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Aber mal angenommen, 10 Jahre nach dem Maurefall hätte jeman versucht, in der ExDDR die Zeit zurückzudrehen


Dass das Rückdrehen Scheiße ist, darüber sind sich ja sicherlich alle einig.
Die Frage ist halt nur, ob man das ganze Land zerbomben will, um das Rückdrehen zu verhindern.
Am Ende wurde dann vielleicht nicht Rückgedreht, aber die Menschen sind alle tot.🤔


----------



## dekuika (6 März 2022)

Verstehen heißt nicht gutheißen. Ein Volk kann sich auch dem Stärkeren beugen und unter der Wasseroberfläche kräftig mit den Füssen rudern. Hat in der Zone letztendlich funktioniert..


----------



## dekuika (6 März 2022)

Wenn das "Sexidol" Putin in die Midlife crisis kommt, sollte man ihm bei Moskau eine Autobahn bauen und ihm einen Porsche schenken. In Deutschland funktioniert das.


----------



## dekuika (6 März 2022)

Russlands Krieg gegen die Ukraine - Warum Putin uns vollkommen richtig eingeschätzt hat
					

Fast überall ist zu lesen, Wladimir Putin habe sich verkalkuliert, weil er nicht mit derart massiven Sanktionen gerechnet habe, und weil der Vormarsch seiner Truppen mitunter ins Stocken gerät. Aber was, wenn das Gegenteil der Fall ist und wir schon wieder auf eines seiner Täuschungsmanöver...




					www.cicero.de


----------



## Frohnius (7 März 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Ich finde, die schlagen sich bis jetzt ganz gut. Auch die Frau Baerbock.



ich hoffe es bleibt beim aktuellen kurs der zurückhaltung ....

naja .. und das baerbock ... 
irgendwie kommt bei mir fremdschämen auf .. 
die frau hat ein völlig überdrehtes unbegründetes selbstbewusstsein ....
nicht ernst zu nehmen finde ich ...


----------



## Mrtain (7 März 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> naja .. und das baerbock ...



Wenn schon dann "die" Baerbock..



Frohnius schrieb:


> irgendwie kommt bei mir fremdschämen auf ..





Frohnius schrieb:


> nicht ernst zu nehmen finde ich...



Um ehrlich zu sein, denke ich das bei einigen deiner Beträge der jüngeren Vergangenheit auch...


----------



## Ralle (7 März 2022)

Ich muß sagen, ich bin einigermaßen entsetzt, was man so alles lesen muß!
Es gibt keine, ich meine wirklich keine Entschuldigung und keinerlei Verständnis für das, was der Mörder Putin den Menschen in der Ukraine antut! Man muß und kann ihn gar nicht verstehen, nach diesem furchtbaren Angriff steht Putin außerhalb jeglichen Verständnis und außerhalb jeglicher Menschlichkeit. In Grosny und Aleppo haben wir weggesehen, das war weit weg, da hat er üben lassen! Es ist völlig egal, was es uns kosten wird an Geld, oder sonstwas, die Ukrainer zahlen einen vielfach höheren Preis, sie zahlen für uns mit, auch wenn das viele nicht sehen wollen. Es gibt derzeit nichts wichtigeres, als diesen Kerl zu stoppen, man kann nicht nachgeben, man kann ihm nicht trauen, er ist ein KGB-Mann, ein professioneller Lügner, Betrüger, Verführer und Mörder, der sich bis an die Spitze seines Staates vorgearbeitet hat und dann begann dort seine Macht zu sichern und zu zementieren. Mit Betrug, Verführung und Mord!
Selensky hat vollkommen Recht, man muß kämpfen gegen solche Typen.


----------



## ducati (7 März 2022)

Ich finde, mann muss vor allem besonnen, überlegt und ergebnisorientiert handeln. Auf keine Fall mit blindem Aktionismus. Natürlich gehört auch pokern dazu.
Wie hat Frau Merkel immer gesagt, "Alles vom Ende her denken"

Und das "gewünsche" Ende wäre, Putin stoppen ohne Atomkrieg und ohne Millionen tote Menschen. Im Idealfall ohne einen toten Menschen.


----------



## Frohnius (7 März 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Selensky hat vollkommen Recht, man muß kämpfen gegen solche Typen.



vollkommen richtig ... 
aber wie ?
putin scheint mir so irre, dass ein weltkrieg entstehen könnte ...
selbst wirtschaftliche sanktionen werden irgendwann dann trotzdem nur das russische volk treffen ...


----------



## schwimmer (7 März 2022)

Sicher, blinder Aktionismus wird uns nicht helfen, allerdings wegsehen und immer wieder betonen, dass sich die Nato nicht einmischen wird auch nicht. Wenn Sanktionen helfen sollen, dann müssen sie auch richtig durchgezogen werden und zwar nicht nur gegen Russland. Selbst wenn die EU wirklich alles kappen würde, kein Geldfluss, Import fossiler Brennstoffe auf 0% würde es nichts nutzen, selbst wenn die USa mitmachen würden. Da sind immer noch China und Indien die Putin die Stange halten und mit ihm Geschäfte machen. 
So sehr ich gegen Waffen und Krieg bin, Putin versteht nur die Sprache der Gewalt und jetzt hat er ja auch schon Polen und Rumänien gedroht weil von dort angeblich Jets der Ukraine starten.


----------



## Frohnius (7 März 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Wenn schon dann "die" Baerbock..
> 
> Um ehrlich zu sein, denke ich das bei einigen deiner Beträge der jüngeren Vergangenheit auch...



nene DAS baerbock ... damit haben wir außenpolitisch wieder einen bock geschossen ....

was du über meine beiträge denkst ist wohl eher sekundär  
diese kritik macht die baerbock ja nicht besser und dich nicht gerade konstruktiver   ...


----------



## Markus (7 März 2022)

In mir macht sich langsam das Gefühl breit, dass die russische Arme beim Auswärtsspiel gewaltig den Sack voll bekommt. Ist die Ende garnicht so toll wie immer alle denken? Vielleicht gibt es ja doch noch eine reelle Chance für die Ukraine?

Könntet ihr euch vorstellen das Italien sich so einen Apparat leisten kann? Das BIP von Russland liegt unter dem von Italien.

Die modernen russischen Waffensysteme in Syrien waren am Ende doch nur 4 Vorserieprototypen?

Also ich bleibe dabei, wir müssen die Ukraine mit Waffen- und humanitären Lieferungen maximal unterstützen. Wir müssen den Flüchtlingen helfen. Wenn sie nach Hause telefonieren und berichten dass es ihnen gut geht stärkt das die Moral der Kämpfer genauso wie wenn sie sehen dass fast die ganze Welt auf ihrer Seite steht.

Je länger das russische Militär da aufgerieben wird, je größer wird die Chance für einen Putsch. Meiner Meinung nach hat Putin mit der Offensive bereits sein Ende eingeleutet. Einen Einsatz von Nuklearwaffen kann er in der jetzigen Situation - ohne das Nato Soldaten auf Russen schießen - kaum legitimieren. Auch nicht in "seinem" Russland.


----------



## schwimmer (7 März 2022)

Es ist doch völlig egal wer da nun als Minister*In unterwegs ist. Mit Ausnahme von Karl, der wenigstens Mediziner ist, hat doch keiner eine Ausbildung in seinem Fachbereich. Das sind soch alles nur Strohpuppen, die Fäden ziehen im Hintergrund die Lobbyisten.


----------



## Markus (7 März 2022)

Wenn Putin weg ist, dann setzen wir in Moskau den Trump als westliche Marionette ein.


----------



## dekuika (7 März 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> die frau hat ein völlig überdrehtes unbegründetes selbstbewusstsein ....
> nicht ernst zu nehmen finde ich ...


Ich vermute mal, dass Du mit dieser Meinung ziemlich allein bist.


----------



## dekuika (7 März 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> In mir macht sich langsam das Gefühl breit, dass die russische Arme beim Auswärtsspiel gewaltig den Sack voll bekommt. Ist die Ende garnicht so toll wie immer alle denken? Vielleicht gibt es ja doch noch eine reelle Chance für die Ukraine?
> 
> Könntet ihr euch vorstellen das Italien sich so einen Apparat leisten kann? Das BIP von Russland liegt unter dem von Italien.
> 
> ...


Sollten über die "humanitären Korridore" die zivilen Bewohner ihre Städte verlassen haben, wird Putin keine Hemmungen mehr haben, die Städte sturmreif zu schießen. Die Städte wandeln sich zu militärischen Zielen, da alle zivilen Personen (menschliche Schutzschilde) in Sicherheit sind. Dann kann er endlich seine Mehrfachraketenwerfer TOS-1 einsetzen, die auf 2 km² alles umbringen. Ich hoffe nur, dass ich mich irre.


----------



## infomike (7 März 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Sollten über die "humanitären Korridore" die zivilen Bewohner ihre Städte verlassen haben, wird Putin keine Hemmungen mehr haben, die Städte sturmreif zu schießen. Die Städte wandeln sich zu militärischen Zielen, da alle zivilen Personen (menschliche Schutzschilde) in Sicherheit sind. Dann kann er endlich seine Mehrfachraketenwerfer TOS-1 einsetzen, die auf 2 km² alles umbringen. Ich hoffe nur, dass ich mich irre.


In früheren Kriegen Russlands wurden auch Korridore eingerichtet um die Zivbilisten flüchten zu lassen.

Dann wurden die Korridore geschlossen und im Anschluß erklärt das alle die noch da sind ab jetzt nicht mehr als Zivilisten sondern als direkter Feind angesehen wird.

Hoffentlich nicht auch diesesmal.


----------



## schwimmer (7 März 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Sollten über die "humanitären Korridore" die zivilen Bewohner ihre Städte verlassen haben, wird Putin keine Hemmungen mehr haben, die Städte sturmreif zu schießen. Die Städte wandeln sich zu militärischen Zielen, da alle zivilen Personen (menschliche Schutzschilde) in Sicherheit sind. Dann kann er endlich seine Mehrfachraketenwerfer TOS-1 einsetzen, die auf 2 km² alles umbringen. Ich hoffe nur, dass ich mich irre.


Genauso wird es passieren, warum sollte Putin seine Strategie ändern die schon bei seinen letzten Kriegen funktioniert hat (zumindest in seinem kranken Wahn).


----------



## Mrtain (7 März 2022)

.....................


----------



## Mrtain (7 März 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> nene DAS baerbock ... damit haben wir außenpolitisch wieder einen bock geschossen ....
> 
> was du über meine beiträge denkst ist wohl eher sekundär
> diese kritik macht die baerbock ja nicht besser und dich nicht gerade konstruktiver   ...



Du hast recht, was ich über dich deine Beiträge denke, ist wirklich sekundär. 
Ich habe halt die Hoffnung, dass meine Kritik an dir dich vielleicht, oder deine Beiträge etwas konstruktiver macht. Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, mir war klar das da nix bei rum kommt...

Zurück zum Kernthema. Eben kam im Radio, dass der internationale Gerichtshof sich mit dem Einmarsch in die Ukraine beschäftigt. Bin mal gespannt was da rauskommt...


----------



## schwimmer (7 März 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Zurück zum Kernthema. Eben kam im Radio, dass der internationale Gerichtshof sich mit dem Einmarsch in die Ukraine beschäftigt. Bin mal gespannt was da rauskommt...


Selbst wenn sie Putin verurteilen sollten, was ich nicht glaube, wird sich nichts ändern. Wer will ihn aus Russland rausholen?


----------



## dekuika (7 März 2022)

Russland erkennt dieses Gericht nicht an. Warum wohl?


----------



## infomike (7 März 2022)

Russland ist noch nicht mal zur Anhörung erschienen.


----------



## Mrtain (7 März 2022)

Mir ist schob klar, dass das eher einen symbolischen Wert hat... leider....


----------



## Frohnius (7 März 2022)

naja russland erkennt das urteil nicht an ... 
aber putin wird nicht ewig regieren ...
wer weiß wie sein nachfolger darüber denkt - also folgen kann das für ihn noch haben.

soweit ich mich erinnere gab es schon 2013 / 14 bürgerkriegsähnliche zustände in der ukraine.
bereits damals war putin die geplante nato-ost-erweiterung ein dorn im auge ...
die diplomatie hat wohl versagt.

ich habe im freundeskreis ein paar: er deutsch, sie russisch ... 
sie haben 2 fernseher zuhause  und sehen die nachrichten aus russland und deutschland ...
die berichterstattung könnte nicht gegensätzlicher sein ....

aber es bleibt zu hoffen, dass sich in russland noch mehr widerstand gegen den krieg bildet - vll bewirkt es eine kurskorrektur putins.


----------



## Markus (7 März 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, dass Du mit dieser Meinung ziemlich allein bist.



Naja ich teile die Ansicht ehrlichgesagt auch.
Ich habe aber eine grundsätzliche Abneigung gegen die Grünen.
Als ich das erste mal gelesen haben das die Tante nach Moskau fährt hatte ich auch ein wenig Angst davor das Putin aus reiner Notwehr all seine 7000 Atomraketen auf einmal auf Berlin schießt wenn sie anfängt zu reden.

Aber im Moment ist das nicht unser eigentliches Problem.
Wenn das alles vorbei ist werde ich wieder auf den grünen rumhacken - versprochen.

Wichtiger ist im Moment wohl eher ein Personalwechsel im Verteidigungsministerium.
Ich habe auch das Gefühl das sie sich in der Rolle nicht wohlfühlt.
Sie scheint es eher geworden zu sein weil nix anderes mehr übrig war.
Ich mache ihr da persönlich keinen Vorwurf.
Aber jetzt muss jemand mit Sachverstand und Nähe zur Truppe her, der/die dafür sorgt, dass die neuen Milliarden nicht in der Bürokratie versickern.


----------



## Plan_B (7 März 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Aber jetzt muss jemand mit Sachverstand und Nähe zur Truppe her, der/die dafür sorgt, dass die neuen Milliarden nicht in der Bürokratie versickern.


Autsch. Wo soll der/die denn herkommen?


----------



## Rudi (7 März 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Autsch. Wo soll der/die denn herkommen?


Du meinst sicher:    Wo soll der/die/das denn herkommen?


----------



## JesperMP (7 März 2022)

Dass mit die Erhöhte Spenden auf unser Militär, mit der internationale Gerichtshof, mit Sympatieaktionen usw., das ist alles gut und fein.
Aber wir müssen uns nicht auf das einschränken. Es muss viel mehr getan werden.
Wenn man aber kein 'Aktionismus' haben will, dann bleibt es noch die Sanktionen wirklich dicht zu machen.

Deutschland, warum ist Nordstream 1 noch offen, obwohl Nordstream 2 zu ist ??
Putin sieht nur dass die Sanktionen nicht wirklich ernst gemeint sind.


----------



## Mrtain (7 März 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher:    Wo soll der/die/das denn herkommen?


Von muss dir kann der sein was der will, Hauptsache er geht da mit Sachverstand ran.


----------



## ducati (7 März 2022)

schwimmer schrieb:


> Mit Ausnahme von Karl, der wenigstens Mediziner ist, hat doch keiner eine Ausbildung in seinem Fachbereich.


OT: das ist aber beim Karl über 30 Jahre her und er hat nie als Mediziener gearbeitet...


----------



## NBerger (7 März 2022)

Wenn ich den Unfug höre: Das ist Putins Krieg nicht der Russen gehe ich mittlerweile steil!

Wer ist den in der Ukraine, Putin? Nö der ist Zuhause, schön sicher und im Warmen.
Wer Kämpft, Putin? Nö, siehe oben.

Nein nach meiner Überzeugung trägt jeder Russe die Verantwortung und Schuld an diesem Krieg mit und sollte nebenbei sein möglichstes gegen diesen Zustand tun.


----------



## Markus (7 März 2022)

NBerger schrieb:


> Nein nach meiner Überzeugung trägt jeder Russe die Verantwortung und Schuld an diesem Krieg mit und sollte nebenbei sein möglichstes gegen diesen Zustand tun.



Das ist in Russland wesentlich gefährlicher als da wo du wohnst.


----------



## Plan_B (7 März 2022)

NBerger schrieb:


> Nein nach meiner Überzeugung trägt jeder Russe die Verantwortung und Schuld an diesem Krieg mit und sollte nebenbei sein möglichstes gegen diesen Zustand tun.


Das setzt aber umfassendes Hintergrundwissen voraus mit der feinen Unterscheidung zwischen Wahrheit ud Propaganda.
Wie bitte soll das gehen in einer Autokratie, in der seit Jahren eine fortschreitende Gleichschaltung der Medien stattfindet.
Wie willst Du die notwendigen Massen mobilisieren für einen Widerstand, wenn systematisch Kommunikationswege sabotiert werden?

Du kannst eine Überzeugung haben - sicher auf Basis der für Dich verfügbaren Informationen. Wie sieht es mit der Informationsbasis in Russland aus?

Und jetzt der krasse Kontrast - angeheizt durch russische Forentrolle - bei dem die Gleichschaltung der Medien in Deutschland kolportiert wird.


----------



## NBerger (7 März 2022)

Nun, dann erkärt das den Ukrainern, das nicht die Russen sie erschießen sondern nur Putin.



> Wie sieht es mit der Informationsbasis in Russland aus?


Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht. Und das der jetzige Zustand so ist wie er ist kommt nun woher?



> kolportiert


Du kennst worte...


----------



## Markus (7 März 2022)

NBerger schrieb:


> Nun, dann erkärt das den Ukrainern, das nicht die Russen sie erschießen sondern nur Putin.



Selensky trennt in seinen Ansprachen doch auch zwischen "die Russen" und "Putin". Ich kann das Problem nicht erkennen.


----------



## schwimmer (7 März 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> OT: das ist aber beim Karl über 30 Jahre her und er hat nie als Mediziener gearbeitet...


Gut er hat nicht als Mediziner gearbeitet und ich sage ja auch nicht dass jeder Mediziner ein guter Gesundheitsminister sein könnte. Aber er hat wenigstens mal etwas in der Richtung studiert was in seinen Fachbereich gehört, bei allen anderen Ministern fehlt mir das Grundwissen. 
Normalerweise wird ja auch keinem ein Notebook in die hand gedrückt und gesagt jetzt programmier mal schön eine Maschine, du bist jetzt SPS-Programmierer.


----------



## dekuika (7 März 2022)

schwimmer schrieb:


> Normalerweise wird ja auch keinem ein Notebook in die hand gedrückt und gesagt jetzt programmier mal schön eine Maschine, du bist jetzt SPS-Programmierer.


Echt nicht?


----------



## schwimmer (7 März 2022)

NBerger schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Unfug höre: Das ist Putins Krieg nicht der Russen gehe ich mittlerweile steil!
> 
> Wer ist den in der Ukraine, Putin? Nö der ist Zuhause, schön sicher und im Warmen.
> Wer Kämpft, Putin? Nö, siehe oben.
> ...


Denke mal so einfach ist es nicht. Du hast sicher die Bilder gesehen wie die 77-Jährige von den Sicherheitskräften verhaftet wurde nur weil sie ein Schild gegen den Krieg hochgehalten hat. Es ist in Russland nicht so einfach wie bei uns zu demonstrieren, hier kannst du Scheiben einwerfen, Autos in Brand stecken und Steine auf Polizisten werfen ohne das etwas passiert, da sind alle mutig und gehen auf die Strasse. In Russland wirst du im günstigsten Fall nur niedergeknüppelt.
Was sollte den der kleine Soldat machen? Denkt er ist auf einer Übung und auf einmal geht er über die Grenze und ist im Krieg, daheim sitzt seine Familie und ist auf seinen Lohn angewiesen und wird wahrscheinlich auch schikaniert wenn er dessertiert. Ich würde es mir wünschen dass sie alle die Waffen hinlegen und sagen mit uns nicht aber so einfach ist es leider nicht.


----------



## dekuika (7 März 2022)

Was mich zuversichtlich stimmt, ist die Ausrüstung der Schlägertrupps(Polizei). Die Typen sind gepanzert wie Schildkröten und haben eine Magnumflasche Pfefferspray am Mann. Wenn die Russen so folgsam wären, bräuchten die das nicht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 März 2022)

Man hat ja erst kürzlich in Weißrussland gesehen
wie Meinungsfreiheit in einen Autokratischen System  funktioniert.


----------



## Markus (7 März 2022)

Das neue Russland wird noch krasser als Nordkorea. Ein eigenes Internet... 









						Russland will sich vom weltweiten Internet trennen
					

Russland bereitet sich laut einem Medienbericht auf eine Trennung vom weltweiten Internet vor.




					www.t-online.de


----------



## Oberchefe (7 März 2022)

Vielleicht hilft es ja:








						Russischer Unternehmer setzt Millionen-Kopfgeld auf Präsident Putin aus
					

Er möchte Putin im Gefängnis sehen: Der russische Geschäftsmann Alexander Kon...




					www.t-online.de


----------



## Frohnius (8 März 2022)

ist wohl schwer, den russen die schuld zu geben an dem krieg ... ich denke das ist schon eher putin ...
ich erinnere daran, dass in deutschland wehrdienstverweigerer einfach erschossen wurden .. damals ....

ist wohl auch eine frage der berichterstattung wie die stimmung gegen putin sich entwickelt ...
zum vergleich hat obama (friedensnobellpreis) in seiner amtszeit min. 4 länder zerbombt (iran, irak, syrien, afghanistan usw)
irgendwie war da die berichterstattung anders - und sanktionen gab es auch keine 

die menschheit ist wohl doch zu dumm, um auf dem planeten in frieden zu überleben.


----------



## Ralle (8 März 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> ist wohl schwer, den russen die schuld zu geben an dem krieg ... ich denke das ist schon eher putin ...
> ich erinnere daran, dass in deutschland wehrdienstverweigerer einfach erschossen wurden .. damals ....
> 
> ist wohl auch eine frage der berichterstattung wie die stimmung gegen putin sich entwickelt ...
> ...


Na ja, insofern war Adolf also gar nicht so schlimm, höchstens doppelt oder dreifach so schlimm, oder was soll das nun heißen?
Kann man alles Gegenrechnen, nicht war, schon gar als Programmierer. Mit eine wenig Mathe geht halt alles.



Frohnius schrieb:


> die menschheit ist wohl doch zu dumm, um auf dem planeten in frieden zu überleben.


Das ist aber keine neue Erkenntnis, leider!


----------



## Frohnius (8 März 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Na ja, insofern war Adolf also gar nicht so schlimm, höchstens doppelt oder dreifach so schlimm, oder was soll das nun heißen?
> Kann man alles Gegenrechnen, nicht war, schon gar als Programmierer. Mit eine wenig Mathe geht halt alles.


neee, soll erklären, dass die russen wohl wenig möglichkeiten haben, nicht zu den waffen zu greifen ... 
wer weiss was aktuell in russland mit wehrdienstverweigerern passiert ...


----------



## Steffen_13 (8 März 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> ...
> zum vergleich hat obama (friedensnobellpreis) in seiner amtszeit min. 4 länder zerbombt (iran, irak, syrien, afghanistan usw)
> irgendwie war da die berichterstattung anders - und sanktionen gab es auch keine
> ...


Die Bush-Regierung hatte den Krieg in *Afghanistan 2001* und im *Irak 2003* begonnen.


----------



## Ralle (8 März 2022)

@Frohnius 
Angesichts der derzeitigen Lage ist ganz sicher nicht die Zeit irgendetwas gegeneinander aufzurechnen.
Ginge das, so hätten wir als Deutsche ohnehin für immer schweigen müssen, wenn es um so etwas geht!
Es geht um jetzt, hier in Europa und um heute und da ist die Sachlage glasklar. Rumschwabbeln mit Fehlern und Lügen der Vergangenheit kann man dann nach dem Ende des Krieges gerne, wenn es einem weiterhilft...


----------



## kafiphai (9 März 2022)

Falls noch jemand Zweifel an der Geisteskrankheit unserer regierenden Politiker hat!


----------



## Plan_B (9 März 2022)

Bzgl. der Diskussion um die MIG versteh ich grad nicht, warum die Dinger in die Ukraine *fliegen *müssen. Sicher ist das die schnellste Variante hinsichtlich der Einsatzfähigkeit.

Ich vermute, andere Transportvarianten werden auch zerredet, da die Herkunft der Maschinen aus dem westlichen Ausland ohnehin feststünde und wir alle *Angst *vor der weiteren Eskalation haben.

Und deswegen wird die Ukraine wohl Bärenfutter werden. Der Russe muss nur noch halbwegs glaubhaft seine Unberechenbarkeit und seine Drohkulisse aufrechterhalten.


----------



## Frohnius (9 März 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> @Frohnius
> Angesichts der derzeitigen Lage ist ganz sicher nicht die Zeit irgendetwas gegeneinander aufzurechnen.



gegeneinander aufrechnen, das hast du falsch verstanden ? 

ich sehe nur dass wir nicht alle fakten kennen ...

ich sehe wie es die medien schaffen, eine vorgegebene meinung zu bilden - kontra putin ...
^^ bei obama waren die medien eher still ...
und auch als die amis zuletzt in syrien platz für die türken gemacht haben, hat es keine sau interessiert, was dort für menschliches leid geschehen ist  ... weil die medien einfach kaum darüber berichtet haben ...

und ich hoffe, dass das nicht zu einer art "akzeptanz krieg gegen putin" in den köpfen vieler führt.

das wäre nicht das erste mal, dass so etwas passiert .. und einfach nur dumm


----------



## JesperMP (9 März 2022)

Frohnius, was ist das für ein totalen Quatsch dass du dort äusserst !
Du kannst nicht Obama und Putin gleichstellen.
Obama hat Irak und Afghanistan von Bush geerbt.
Syrien und Libyen waren nicht Länder wie Ukraine mit eine demokratisch gewählte Regierung. Und was Obama in Syrien und Libyen gemacht hat war angemessen und steht auch nicht in Verhältniss zu was Putin macht in Ukraine.



Frohnius schrieb:


> ich sehe wie es die medien schaffen, eine vorgegebene meinung zu bilden - kontra putin ...


Schäme dich !!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 März 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> ich sehe wie es die medien schaffen, eine vorgegebene meinung zu bilden - kontra putin ...


Dann erzähle doch mal deine pro-Putin Meinung


----------



## dekuika (9 März 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Dont feed the troll!


----------



## vollmi (9 März 2022)

Steffen_13 schrieb:


> Die Bush-Regierung hatte den Krieg in *Afghanistan 2001* und im *Irak 2003* begonnen.


Ähm. Die Amis haben ab 2001 in Afghanistan mitgemacht. Die Russen haben da schon Jahrzehnte vorher eine Bombenstimmung verbreitet und nach ihrem Truppenabzug 89 den Einfluss sicher nicht vermindert. Und sowohl beim Afghanistaneinsatz wie auch beim Irakkrieg haben die Amis sehr wohl einiges an Kritik einstecken müssen. IMHO zeigt dass ziemlich deutlich dass man hier wesentlich offener mit Kritik sein kann als z.B. bei Putin, wo man dann einfach verschwindet.


----------



## Reallife (9 März 2022)

Die Ukraine sollte schnellstens kapitulieren. Nur so können Leben und Infrastruktur gerettet werden.
Das die Bundesregierung mit den Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine mehr Ukrainer tötet, als sie hilft, ist jedem klar.

Das Kiew bei einer Belagerung sehr schnell weder Wasser noch Nahrung in der Stadt hat, ist auch jedem klar.

Also wozu dieser sinnlose Widerstand?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 März 2022)

Reallife schrieb:


> Die Ukraine sollte schnellstens kapitulieren. Nur so können Leben und Infrastruktur gerettet werden.
> Das die Bundesregierung mit den Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine mehr Ukrainer tötet, als sie hilft, ist jedem klar.
> 
> Das Kiew bei einer Belagerung sehr schnell weder Wasser noch Nahrung in der Stadt hat, ist auch jedem klar.
> ...


Und falls Russland danach in Finnland einmarschiert? Auch sofort kapitulieren weil könnte ja jemand verletzt werden?



> Also wozu dieser sinnlose Widerstand?


Nicht jeder möchte alles über sich ergehen lassen.


----------



## Markus (9 März 2022)

Reallife schrieb:


> Also wozu dieser sinnlose Widerstand?



Das erkläre ich dir nachdem du mir erklärt hast was passiert nachdem sie kapituliert haben.


----------



## s_kraut (9 März 2022)

Reallife schrieb:


> Die Ukraine sollte schnellstens kapitulieren. Nur so können Leben und Infrastruktur gerettet werden.
> Das die Bundesregierung mit den Waffenlieferungen an die Ukraine mehr Ukrainer tötet, als sie hilft, ist jedem klar.
> 
> Das Kiew bei einer Belagerung sehr schnell weder Wasser noch Nahrung in der Stadt hat, ist auch jedem klar.
> ...


Lass mal 8s nachdenken...die ersten drei Antworten:
Weil der einfachste Weg nicht immer der richtigste ist?
Weil das der Preis der Freiheit ist?
Weil der russische Einmarsch keine Schule machen darf?
...


----------



## Reallife (9 März 2022)

Ihr habt natürlich Recht das es besser ist das viele Ukrainer getötet werden oder verhungern, für ihre Freiheit natürlich.
Ihr habt natürlich auch damit Recht das es besser ist das Europa wirtschaftlich und militärisch geschwächt wird.

Es macht natürlich Sinn das ein kleines Land, das kaum relevante militärische Ausrüstung und Erfahrung hat sich gegen einen Gegner wehrt der ein schlagkräftiges und geübtes Militär hat. Die Ukrainer können daraus wenigstens lernen.

Eine Kapitulation macht dadurch natürlich keinen Sinn.

Edith meinte noch das wir alle unser Styropor in die Ukraine schicken, damit die Molotow-Cocktails bauen können.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 März 2022)

Reallife schrieb:


> Ihr habt natürlich Recht das es besser ist das viele Ukrainer getötet werden oder verhungern, für ihre Freiheit natürlich.
> Ihr habt natürlich auch damit Recht das es besser ist das Europa wirtschaftlich und militärisch geschwächt wird.
> 
> Es macht natürlich Sinn das ein kleines Land, das kaum relevante militärische Ausrüstung und Erfahrung hat sich gegen einen Gegner wehrt der ein schlagkräftiges und geübtes Militär hat. Die Ukrainer können daraus wenigstens lernen.
> ...


Mit so Leuten wie dir gäbe es die DDR wohl heute noch.

Du Mitläufer / Mitmacher.


----------



## vollmi (9 März 2022)

Reallife schrieb:


> Ihr habt natürlich Recht das es besser ist das viele Ukrainer getötet werden oder verhungern, für ihre Freiheit natürlich.
> Ihr habt natürlich auch damit Recht das es besser ist das Europa wirtschaftlich und militärisch geschwächt wird.
> 
> Es macht natürlich Sinn das ein kleines Land, das kaum relevante militärische Ausrüstung und Erfahrung hat sich gegen einen Gegner wehrt der ein schlagkräftiges und geübtes Militär hat. Die Ukrainer können daraus wenigstens lernen.
> ...


Hmm. Wenn auf der Strasse jemand vergewaltigt wird. Was wäre dein Tip? „Lassen sie es über sich ergehen, dann werden sie nicht zu stark verletzt. Und überleben höchstwahrscheinlich“?


----------



## Reallife (9 März 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Mit so Leuten wie dir gäbe es die DDR wohl heute noch.
> 
> Du Mitläufer / Mitmacher.



Cool, bei dir ist also ein Krieg mit Panzern, Flugzeugen und Artillerie bei dem hunderttausende nahezu wehrlos sterben und eine Demonstration gegen ein Regime das gleiche.

Da bin ich natürlich voll auf deiner Seite.


----------



## Reallife (9 März 2022)

vollmi schrieb:


> Hmm. Wenn auf der Strasse jemand vergewaltigt wird. Was wäre dein Tip? „Lassen sie es über sich ergehen, dann werden sie nicht zu stark verletzt. Und überleben höchstwahrscheinlich“?



Wenn die Frau keine Beine und nur einen verkümmerten Arm hätte, dann ja.

Wenn die Frau allerdings halbwegs gut trainiert ist, etwas von Selbstverteidigung versteht und keine Angst vor einer Vergeltung hat, dann nein.
Es sei denn der Vergewaltiger ist selbst ein 150kg schwerer Kampfsportler der nur aus Muskeln besteht, dann ja.

Kräfteverhältnis...


----------



## schwimmer (9 März 2022)

Die Freiheit und Demokratie in der wir die letzten Jahtzehnte gelebt haben ist kein Geschenk sondern muss hart erarbeitet und im Zweifel auch verteidigt werden. Wenn dir die Knechtschaft unter Putin so gut gefällt, wandere einfach aus.
Erstmal zeigt die Ukraine den Russen gerade sehr gut was ein David gegen Goliath ausrichten kann. Wie würdest du reagieren wenn nach der Ukraine, Polen, Rumänien, Finnland, Schweden und dann Deutschland folgen?


----------



## NBerger (9 März 2022)

> Cool, bei dir ist also ein Krieg mit Panzern, Flugzeugen und Artillerie bei dem hunderttausende nahezu wehrlos sterben und eine Demonstration gegen ein Regime das gleiche.
> 
> Da bin ich natürlich voll auf deiner Seite.


Vielleicht sollte man mal bei dir vorbeischauen... mal sehen wie du darüber denkst wenn's ans eigene Leder geht oder das deiner Familie.

Denk erst mal richtig nach...



> Wenn die Frau keine Beine und nur einen verkümmerten Arm hätte, dann ja.
> 
> Wenn die Frau allerdings halbwegs gut trainiert ist, etwas von Selbstverteidigung versteht und keine Angst vor einer Vergeltung hat, dann nein.
> Es sei denn der Vergewaltiger ist selbst ein 150kg schwerer Kampfsportler der nur aus Muskeln besteht, dann ja.
> ...


unglaublich...


----------



## Markus (9 März 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Aber es gab viele Tote und Verletzte, weshalb, @Ralle, ich das ganze zwar verstehen, aber nicht gutheißen kann. Ich hoffe, ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt.



Ich denke niemand hier würde die Ereignisse in die Kategorie "das beste was der Ukraine jemals passieren konnte" einordnen. 

Aber was willst du mit derartiger Kritik erreichen? Das ist wie gegen Atomkraft, Windenergie, Wasserkraft,... zu sein aber erwarten dass Strom 15cent kostet geschweige denn überhaupt aus der Steckdose kommt.


----------



## dekuika (9 März 2022)

Wo war da Kritik?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 März 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Überlege bitte noch einmal was für einen Blödsinn du gerade schreibst!


Hier wird wohl wieder Zweitaccount-Bingo gespielt. Schon erschreckend was manche für Aussagen treffen. Echte Verlierertypen halt.


----------



## Markus (9 März 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Wo war da Kritik?



Ich binir jetzt nicht sicher ob ich was durcheinanderbringe. Warst du nicht auch der Meinung dass die sich nicht wehren sollen bzw. das man das nicht unterstützen soll? 

Falls ich hier falsch liege soll sich die Frage natürlich nicht auf dich beziehen.


----------



## dekuika (9 März 2022)

War ich nie. Aber wenn der Kampf aussichtslos ist, kann man sich scheinbar beugen und im Untergrund weiterkämpfen. Guerillakrieg halt.


----------



## Mirko123 (9 März 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> War ich nie. Aber wenn der Kampf aussichtslos ist, kann man sich scheinbar beugen und im Untergrund weiterkämpfen. Guerillakrieg halt.


Das würde ja bedeuteten dass die Ukraine komplett kapituliert. Die kämpfen für Ihre Freiheit. Wenn das unsere Vorfahren nicht auch gemacht hätten, würden wir alle heute den Gebetsteppich ausrollen, wenn z.B. die Osmanen nicht vor Wien gestoppt worden wären.  
Die Russen sind im Osten der Ukraine erfolgreich. Aber das ganze Land einnehmen? Die Ukraine hat viele motivierte Männer unter Waffen, die von einer russischen Armee auch erstmal besiegt werden muss (die sich auch fragen, was sie in der Ukraine überhaupt zu suchen haben). 
Ja es wird Sieger bei diesen Krieg geben - in erster Linie Putin selbst, da er sein persönliches Machtmonopol weiter gefestigt hat.  Aber auch die NATO und die EU, da  vielen erst wieder bewusst wird wie wichtig die sind und der Westen wieder enger zusammenrückt.  Aber leider ist die Liste der Verlierer zu lang für diesen Beitrag.


----------



## Steffen_13 (9 März 2022)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Das würde ja bedeuteten dass die Ukraine komplett kapituliert. Die kämpfen für Ihre Freiheit. Wenn das unsere Vorfahren nicht auch gemacht hätten, würden wir alle heute den Gebetsteppich ausrollen, wenn z.B. die Osmanen nicht vor Wien gestoppt worden wären.
> Die Russen sind im Osten der Ukraine erfolgreich. Aber das ganze Land einnehmen? Die Ukraine hat viele motivierte Männer unter Waffen, die von einer russischen Armee auch erstmal besiegt werden muss (die sich auch fragen, was sie in der Ukraine überhaupt zu suchen haben).
> Ja es wird Sieger bei diesen Krieg geben - in erster Linie Putin selbst, da er sein persönliches Machtmonopol weiter gefestigt hat.  Aber auch die NATO und die EU, da  vielen erst wieder bewusst wird wie wichtig die sind und der Westen wieder enger zusammenrückt.  Aber leider ist die Liste der Verlierer zu lang für diesen Beitrag.


Putin wird nicht als Sieger hervorgehen.
Er landet vor dem Internationalen Gerichtshof und dann in der Zelle oder am Galgen*.*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 März 2022)

Steffen_13 schrieb:


> Putin wird nicht als Sieger hervorgehen.
> Er landet vor dem Internationalen Gerichtshof und dann in der Zelle oder am Galgen*.*


Gibt es da die Todesstrafe beim internationalen Gerichtshof?
ich denke nicht und hoffe nicht, damit wären Sie auf dem
Niveau von Unrechtsstaaten einschließlich der Freunde in
Übersee.


----------



## Steffen_13 (9 März 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Gibt es da die Todesstrafe beim internationalen Gerichtshof?
> ich denke nicht und hoffe nicht, damit wären Sie auf dem
> Niveau von Unrechtsstaaten einschließlich der Freunde in
> Übersee.


das wird so wie in Russland gemacht, demokratisch abgestimmt und dann wird das gemacht was ich für richtig halte 

Ich hoffe die Ironie kam rüber, ich stehe hinter der demokratischen Grundordnung.


----------



## Mirko123 (10 März 2022)

Steffen_13 schrieb:


> Putin wird nicht als Sieger hervorgehen.
> Er landet vor dem Internationalen Gerichtshof und dann in der Zelle oder am Galgen*.*


Was er bislang mit der Opposition angestellt hat, drohte ihn das auch im eigenen Lande - selbst wenn aus den eigenen Reihen ein westlich orientierter Politiker nachgerückt wäre.  Durch weiteren Umbau des Staatsapparats nach Vorbild Nordkoreas kann er sich da sicherer fühlen.


----------



## Frohnius (10 März 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> 'Eventuell", "Spielraum", "Diplomatie", "was auch immer".
> Leere Floscheln.
> Wann ist "Eventuell" ?
> Das Diplomatie hat total versagt. Ist das nicht offenbar ?
> "Was auch immer", hast du weitere konkrete Vorschläge ?


was soll dein gelaber ?
na dann einfach krieg ?
ist das deine intelligente lösung ?

prio 1 wäre kampfhandlungen einstellen ...


----------



## ChristophD (10 März 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> was soll dein gelaber ?
> na dann einfach krieg ?
> ist das deine intelligente lösung ?
> 
> prio 1 wäre kampfhandlungen einstellen ...


prio 1 ist putin ne kugel in den kopf zu jagen !


----------



## schwimmer (10 März 2022)

Einziger Sieger in diesem Krieg wird die Waffenindustrie sein, alle anderen verlieren. Leider viel zu viele auch ihr Leben.
Putin wird nichts passieren, dafür hat er bereits gesorgt und der internationale Gerichtshof könnte zwar eine Strafe verhängen, hat aber keine Mittel sie auch durchzusetzen. Ändern wird sich nur etwas, wenn jemand den Mum hat Putin zu beseitigen.


----------



## Frohnius (10 März 2022)

ChristophD schrieb:


> prio 1 ist putin ne kugel in den kopf zu jagen !


ja 
ich würde die formulierung: putin fiel heute einem tragischen unfall zum opfer ...
gut finden ...


----------



## Mrtain (10 März 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> prio 1 wäre kampfhandlungen einstellen ...



Warum sollte die Ukraine die Verteidigung ihres Landes einstellen? 
ist das deine intelligente lösung ?


----------



## Plan_B (10 März 2022)

Reallife schrieb:


> Seht die Dinge mal realistisch und nicht emotional.


Ich versuch mich gelegentlich mental in die Position des Heimatverteidigers zu versetzen.
Die rationale Sicht ist in dem Fall vermutlich der Führungsebene / den Strategen vorbehalten.

Ich wäre hochemotional und würde mich wohl auch freiwillig zur Landesverteidigung melden.


----------



## infomike (10 März 2022)

Ich bin Kriegsverweigerer, habe 10 Jahre meinen Ersatzdienst geleistet!

Aber wenn es um meine Familie geht dann werde ich ALLES tun um diese zu schützen.
Auch mit dem Risiko selbst dabei zu sterben!
Ich bräuchte mir dann keine Vorwürfe machen ich hätte nicht alles versucht um meine Liebsten zu Beschützen.


----------



## JesperMP (10 März 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> was soll dein gelaber ?
> na dann einfach krieg ?
> ist das deine intelligente lösung ?
> 
> prio 1 wäre kampfhandlungen einstellen ...


Dein Vorschlag: Kapitulieren.
Mein Vorschlag: Uns in die Westen können am mindestens die Sanktionen auf 100% einstellen, und nicht auf 50% oder 80%. Das wird weh tun, auch auf uns, aber dies ist Krieg, und wenn wir nicht mit Truppen teilnehmen wollen, dann können wir unseren Komfort opfern.
Und wir können Zivilen Personal senden, Ärzte, Krankenschwester, und Medizin und Naherungsmitteln, und Transportmitteln wie LKWs.
Und ich bin der Meinung wir müssen Ukraines Kriegseinsatz unterstützen, d.h. Waffen und Munition.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 März 2022)

Die Ukrainer kämpfen ja nicht nur für ihre und unsere Freiheit, sondern
auch für das Russische Volk, einschließlich Weißrussland.
Man muss dieses von den Regime befreien, das müssen wir schon aus
eigener Erfahrung in Deutschland unterstützen.


----------



## NBerger (10 März 2022)

> Die Ukrainer kämpfen ja nicht nur für ihre und unsere Freiheit, sondern
> auch für das Russische Volk, einschließlich Weißrussland.
> Man muss dieses von den Regime befreien, das müssen wir schon aus
> eigener Erfahrung in Deutschland unterstützen.


Das funktioniert aber leider erst wenn der Leidensdruck des Volkes hoch genug (unerträglich) ist.
Ich meine da muss schon der Wille existieren auch befreit zu werden.


----------



## Reallife (10 März 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ah, du kennst dich aus mit Autokraten. Aber immerhin ist ja Putin lt. Schröder ein lupenreiner Demokrat. Dann wird das schon so gewesen sein, gaaaanz sicher!


Wow, Polemik.

Nur weil Mutti und die Medien meinten das Corona gefährlich und die Impfung das Allheilmittel ist, wirds wohl stimmen. gaaaanz sicher!!;-)


----------



## Frohnius (10 März 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Warum sollte die Ukraine die Verteidigung ihres Landes einstellen?
> ist das deine intelligente lösung ?


vernunft ... 
die ukraine wird den krieg verlieren .. so oder so ...
um das leid der menschen zu beenden .. kampfhandlungen einstellen.

alles andere ist aus meiner sicht blinder dummer aktionismus und wird die lage nur noch eskalieren


----------



## ChristophD (10 März 2022)

Reallife schrieb:


> Wow, Polemik.
> 
> Nur weil Mutti und die Medien meinten das Corona gefährlich und die Impfung das Allheilmittel ist, wirds wohl stimmen. gaaaanz sicher!!;-)


und wenn man für seine Meinung keine  Argumente mehr findet erwähnt man einfach impfen und Corona.

wenigstens wissen wir jetzt welcher Art Mensch wir dich zuordnen können


----------



## ChristophD (10 März 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> vernunft ...
> die ukraine wird den krieg verlieren .. so oder so ...
> um das leid der menschen zu beenden .. kampfhandlungen einstellen.
> 
> alles andere ist aus meiner sicht blinder dummer aktionismus und wird die lage nur noch eskalieren


wird sie nicht zwangsläufig, je länger es dauert um so wahrscheinlicher wird UA gewinnen.
Und nur so nebenbei, mit Partisanenkämpfe hat die UA nicht gerade wenig erfahrung


----------



## Reallife (10 März 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Ich wäre hochemotional und würde mich wohl auch freiwillig zur Landesverteidigung melden.



Würde ich auch, wenn ich die geeigneten Mittel hätte.

Aber nicht wenn ich mit einem Baseballschläger gegen einen Panzer kämpfen sollte.

Im Best Case lacht die Besatzung nur und ignoriert mich. Im Worst Case wäre ich einen sinnlosen Tod gestorben anstatt beim Wiederaufbau helfen zu können.

Dumm ist wer dummes tut.


----------



## Reallife (10 März 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Für mich sieht es in der Diskussion ein wenig danach aus, als ob so einige ein Problem mit dem Staat, Politikern, der Presse, Autoritäten gundsätzlich haben. Das ist wirklich interessant, es sind im Prinzip die selben Leute, die die Coronamaßnahmen grundsätzlich anzweifeln, Putin durchaus "verstehen" können (Verstehen heißt nicht gleich gutheißen!!!), die Presse "Lügenpresse" nennen, Trump "völlig normal" finden, usw. Genau da sollte mal jeder in sich gehen, geht es einfach nur darum immer "dagegen" zu sein, die mutigste Meinung zu vertreten, nicht Mainstream sein? Das ist schon möglich, ich bin kein Psychologe, aber es fällt durchaus auf, wenn man hier alles mitliest. Ich nenne keine Namen, ich verurteile das auch nicht, jeder darf sich schließlich seine Gedanken machen.
> Aber Allen, die Putin durchaus verstehen können lege ich ans Herz, mal ein paar Jahre unter ihm zu leben. So leben, wie man hier in Deutschland lebt. Mal sehen, wann die Lagerhaft im tiefen Sibirien dann abgelaufen ist, denn derartige konträre Meinungen sind in Rußland lebensgefährlich.





ChristophD schrieb:


> und wenn man für seine Meinung keine  Argumente mehr findet erwähnt man einfach impfen und Corona.
> 
> wenigstens wissen wir jetzt welcher Art Mensch wir dich zuordnen können



Wo du Recht hast hast du Recht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 März 2022)

Reallife schrieb:


> Dumm ist wer dummes tut.


Oder wer dummes schreibt


----------



## ChristophD (10 März 2022)

Reallife schrieb:


> Im Best Case lacht die Besatzung nur und ignoriert mich. Im Worst Case wäre ich einen sinnlosen Tod gestorben anstatt beim Wiederaufbau helfen zu können.


zumindest wäre dann Dein WorstCase für andere der BestCase


----------



## schwimmer (10 März 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> vernunft ...
> die ukraine wird den krieg verlieren .. so oder so ...
> um das leid der menschen zu beenden .. kampfhandlungen einstellen.
> 
> alles andere ist aus meiner sicht blinder dummer aktionismus und wird die lage nur noch eskalieren


Wenn die Ukraine die Kampfhandlungen einstellt, wird das Leid der Menschen nicht vorbei sein. Im Gegenteil, es wird erst richtig anfangen wenn sie dann unter der Knute von Putin stehen und ihre Eigenständigkeit und Freiheit aufgeben müssen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 März 2022)

Reallife schrieb:


> Im Best Case lacht die Besatzung nur und ignoriert mich.


Das könnte ich mir bei dir wirklich gut vorstellen. Die sehen schon das du die Windeln voll hast.


----------



## JesperMP (10 März 2022)

Reallife und Frohnius.
Es ist Putins Krieg der hoffnungslos ist. Wenn er nach die erste Woche den Krieg nicht gewonnen hat, dann ist es schon zu späht. 
Die Ukrainer hat den ersten Shock überlebt, und wird langsahm stärker. Die Zivilen leiden, aber die Ukrainer haben selber gewählt zu kämpfen, das muss man respektieren.
Putin hat schon verloren, es ist nur eine Frage ob die Krieg Monate oder Jahren dauern wird.
Wenn man die Ukrainische Bevölkerung helfen will, dann soll man den Krieg schnellstmöglichst enden, da sind wir einig, aber es wird nur abgekürzt wenn die Russen gestoppt werden. Und dass passiert nur wenn wir maksimalen Hilfe an Ukraine sendet und maksimalen Druck auf Putin anliegt. Halbherzige Sanktionen verlängen den Krieg.


----------



## vollmi (10 März 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Reallife und Frohnius.
> Es ist Putins Krieg der hoffnungslos ist. Wenn er nach die erste Woche den Krieg nicht gewonnen hat, dann ist es schon zu späht.
> Die Ukrainer hat den ersten Shock überlebt, und wird langsahm stärker. Die Zivilen leiden, aber die Ukrainer haben selber gewählt zu kämpfen, das muss man respektieren.


Das ist so nicht ganz korrekt. Die männliche zivilbevölkerung wurde zwangsverpflichtet. Also weiss man nicht wie viele freiwillig den Kampf suchen. 
Aber das ist natürlich ein weiterverbreitetes vorgehen um das Land zu verteidigen, wäre bei uns nicht anders.


----------



## ChristophD (10 März 2022)

nein es gab und gibt keine Zwangverpflichtung!
es gibt Generalmobilmachung und Kriegsrecht, und das greift hier.

Anekdote:
Warum greift niemand die Schweiz an?
Weil die alle nen Gewehr im Schrank haben


----------



## Mrtain (10 März 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> vernunft ...
> die ukraine wird den krieg verlieren .. so oder so ...
> um das leid der menschen zu beenden .. kampfhandlungen einstellen.
> 
> alles andere ist aus meiner sicht blinder dummer aktionismus und wird die lage nur noch eskalieren



Naja, wenn man im warmen Büro sitzt und nur zu gelegentlichen abendlichen Spaziergängen das Haus verlässt, kann man durchaus so eine Meinung haben. Ich vermute mal, dass die meisten Ukrainer das anders sehen...


----------



## Mrtain (10 März 2022)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Anekdote:
> Warum greift niemand die Schweiz an?
> Weil die alle nen Gewehr im Schrank haben



Genau, daran wirds liegen..


----------



## Mrtain (10 März 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> ist wohl auch eine frage der berichterstattung wie die stimmung gegen putin sich entwickelt ...
> zum vergleich hat obama (friedensnobellpreis) in seiner amtszeit min. 4 länder zerbombt (iran, irak, syrien, afghanistan usw)
> irgendwie war da die berichterstattung anders - und sanktionen gab es auch keine



Um deine Aussage mal zu ergänzen:

*Irak*:
Obama hat den militärischen Konflikt politisch geerbt. Er war vor seinen Amtsantritt dagegen und hat die Besatzung 2009 beendet. Es wurden später noch Luftangriffe auf irakischen Gebiet geflogen, diese galten aber den vom IS besetzten Gebieten.

*Syrien*:
Auch hier gab es Luftangriffe gegen den IS.

*Afghanistan*:
Auch dieser Konflikt hat er politisch geerbt und den Antiterrorkrieg gegen die Taliban fortgesetzt.

*Iran*:
Hier waren die USA nicht militärisch aktiv.

*Nobelpreis*:
Den Nobelpreis sehen ich auch kritisch.

Keine deiner beschriebenen Situationen ist mit der heutigen in der Ukraine vergleichbar (zumindest nicht während der Amtszeit von Obama).
Deswegen ist deine Kritik an der damaligen Berichterstattung für mich daher auch nonsens.


----------



## Reallife (10 März 2022)

ChristophD schrieb:


> nein es gab und gibt keine Zwangverpflichtung!
> es gibt Generalmobilmachung und Kriegsrecht, und das greift hier.
> 
> Anekdote:
> ...



"Während Millionen Frauen und Kinder die Flucht vor dem Krieg antraten, *müssen *wehrfähige Männer im Alter von 18 bis 60 Jahren ihr Land verteidigen."

Quelle: https://www.merkur.de/politik/krieg...ung-kriegsrecht-putin-selenskyj-91393056.html

Der ukrainische Präsident Wolodymyr Selenskyj hat im Ukraine-Konflikt zur Verteidigung seines Landes aufgerufen. *Erwachsene Männer dürfen das Land nicht mehr verlassen.*

Quelle: https://www.waz.de/politik/ukraine-generalmobilmachung-konflikt-soldaten-id234666829.html

Ergo Zwangsverpflichtung.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 März 2022)

Aus den heutigen Treffen der Außenminister der Konfliktparteien


> *Lawrow behauptete, dass Russland die Ukraine nicht angegriffen habe.* Sein Land habe sich vielmehr in seiner Sicherheit bedroht gefühlt. Russland werde mit einem neuen Blick auf die Welt aus der Krise kommen. *Er werde keine Illusionen über den Westen haben, sagte Lawrow. Russland werde versuchen, nie wieder vom Westen abhängig zu sein.*



Na dann währe das ja geklärt.


----------



## Markus (10 März 2022)

Soweit ich das verstanden habe dürfen sie lediglich das Land nicht verlassen.
Zum kämpfen wir (noch) keiner gezwungen.

Halte ich auch für unwahrscheinlich:
1. Sind die Schlangen mit den Freiwilligen scheinbar recht lang
2. Muss nicht jeder auf irgendjemand schießen, es gibt auch noch den Rettungsdienst, die Feuerwehr, viele humanitäre Aufgaben, Sandsäcke füllen, Panzersperren schweißen, Straßen räumen, Straßen sperren, Suppe kochen,...


Wir haben hier bei uns 2 Familien bzw. 2 Frauen mit je 2 Kids.
Die großen haben immer noch Fernunterricht.
Da sitzt irgendwo in der Ukraine ein Lehrer im Keller und macht Fernunterrichtig mit 2 Jungs hier bei uns... Das finde ich schon krass.

Gestern haben wir zusammen nen Kaffee auf der Terasse getrunken.
Da saßen mir keine weinenden depressiven Mütter gegenüber - sie waren voller Tatendrang.
So etwas wie Resignation kann ich nicht erkennen, im Gegenteil - die Urainer wollen diesen Krieg wirklich gewinnen.

Und ich glaube wenn wir ein bisschen mehr mithelfen, dann gibt es auch eine realistische Chance dass sie es schaffen.
An Motivation fehlt es definitiv nicht.


----------



## Reallife (10 März 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Soweit ich das verstanden habe dürfen sie lediglich das Land nicht verlassen.
> Zum kämpfen wir (noch) keiner gezwungen.



"*müssen *wehrfähige Männer im Alter von 18 bis 60 Jahren *ihr Land* *verteidigen*"

Ok, sie müssen nicht aktiv kämpfen. Also bleibt nur Southpark-like "Operation menschliches Schild"?


----------



## Mrtain (10 März 2022)

Meine Kids können das auch gut: Mist bauen und wenns dann Ärger gibt, sind meine Frau und ich die bösen ... Soviel zu Lawrow....


----------



## Mrtain (10 März 2022)

Reallife schrieb:


> Ok, sie müssen nicht aktiv kämpfen. Also bleibt nur Southpark-like "Operation menschliches Schild"?



Verletzte verarzten, Aufräumen, Panzersperren bauen, Lebensmittel verteilen,sich um Hilfsbefürftige kümmern, Kriegsgerät reparieren, Kriegserät herstellen, Trolle verjagen...

Aber wie wäre es, wenn du dich als Schutzschild freiwillig meldest. Gerne auch auf russischer Seite.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 März 2022)

@Frohnius, @Reallife,
hört ihr zu dieser Troll-Armee?





						Troll-Armee – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Reallife (10 März 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> @Frohnius, @Reallife,
> hört ihr zu dieser Troll-Armee?
> 
> 
> ...



Ich nicht.

Aber kennst du das schon? 





						Dunning-Kruger-Effekt – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Trifft das auf dich zu?


----------



## Markus (10 März 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> @Frohnius, @Reallife,
> hört ihr zu dieser Troll-Armee?
> 
> 
> ...



Die beiden sehen die Sache halt anders, aber ich sehe noch keinen Grund deswegen auf ihnen rumzuhacken.
Ich halte ihre Meinung auch für naiv bis dämlich - aber solange das halbwegs gesittet zugeht sollen sie die doch sagen dürfen.
Und auch wenn sie mit manchen Argumenten etwas überdrehen, so ein kleiner Funke Wahrheit ist teilweise schon dran.

Meiner Meinung nach sind eher die obigen Beiträge wo man ihnen quasi den Tod wünscht daneben.


----------



## Mrtain (10 März 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind eher die obigen Beiträge wo man ihnen quasi den Tod wünscht daneben.



Wenn du mich meinst meinst, denn Tod wünsche ich keinem von beiden. Ich hab überspitzt auf seine überspitze Frage geantwortet.


----------



## Mrtain (10 März 2022)

@Markus 
Ich war bei besagtem Post auch etwas zu emotional.Ich werde in Zukunft drauf achten.


----------



## Ralle (10 März 2022)

Reallife schrieb:


> "*müssen *wehrfähige Männer im Alter von 18 bis 60 Jahren *ihr Land* *verteidigen*"
> 
> Ok, sie müssen nicht aktiv kämpfen. Also bleibt nur Southpark-like "Operation menschliches Schild"?


Junge, was bist du für eine arme ..., entschuldige bitte die Ausdrucksweise. Kleinlich, kindisch, besserwisserisch. Geh wieder im Buddelkasten spielen, wir holen dich, wenn alles vorbei ist, mit einem Eis ab.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 März 2022)

Vielleicht kehren wir jetzt wieder zu einer "normalen" Diskussion zurück. Wir haben jetzt gelernt, es gibt solche und solche und das die Meinungen weit auseinander gehen. Ich nehme mich davon ja auch nicht aus. Das kann man ja jetzt mal so stehen lassen. Letztendlich führt es ja zu nichts.


----------



## Markus (10 März 2022)

Ich finde es schlimm wie diese grüne Bewegung die Situation jetzt instrumentalisiert.
Die Dimensionen der Spritpreise lassen sich in keinster Weise mit dem Ölpreis rechtfertigen.
Das Gesindel von Greenpeace kommt wieder mit dem Tempolimt angekrochen.
Alternativen müssen her und die Leute wissen nicht mehr mit was sie heizen sollen, aber die Terrororganisation "Deutsche Umwelthilfe" darf weiterhin gegen das heizen mit Holz hetzen.

Ich war beindruckt wie geschlossen plötzlich alle sein konnten und wie toll die Bundeswehr auf einmal wieder war als es alle mit der Angst zu tun bekommen haben. Aber was da jetzt abläuft bzw. wie jetzt mache die Situation für ihren ideologischen Rotz ausnutzen, das dürfte nicht förderlich für den Zusammenhalt sein. Wenn die weiter an der Schraube drehen, dann werden sich immer mehr die "entgrünifizierung" herbeisehnen und dann hat Putin wieder einiges erreicht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 März 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Ich finde es schlimm wie diese grüne Bewegung die Situation jetzt instrumentalisiert.
> Die Dimensionen der Spritpreise lassen sich in keinster Weise mit dem Ölpreis rechtfertigen.
> Das Gesindel von Greenpeace kommt wieder mit dem Tempolimt angekrochen.
> Alternativen müssen her und die Leute wissen nicht mehr mit was sie heizen sollen, aber die Terrororganisation "Deutsche Umwelthilfe" darf weiterhin gegen das heizen mit Holz hetzen.
> ...


Es gibt jetzt halt viele "Trittbrettfahrer" die die Situation ausnutzen. Entweder um Geld zu machen oder ihre Ideologie durchzusetzen (oder beides).


----------



## vollmi (10 März 2022)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Anekdote:
> Warum greift niemand die Schweiz an?
> Weil die alle nen Gewehr im Schrank haben


Klar ist die miliz für einen gegner äusserst teuer zu bekämpfen (solange man das land nicht einfach nur mit bomben platt machen will). Aber wir sibd äusserst gewiefte Geiselnehmer. „Greif uns an und dein Vermögen landet im Gulli“. Und wer uns nicht hilft, dessen vermögen geht ebenfalls baden. Hat seine Vorteile in die Natodecke eingehüllt zu sein.


----------



## Frohnius (10 März 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Die beiden sehen die Sache halt anders, aber ich sehe noch keinen Grund deswegen auf ihnen rumzuhacken.
> Ich halte ihre Meinung auch für naiv bis dämlich - aber solange das halbwegs gesittet zugeht sollen sie die doch sagen dürfen.
> Und auch wenn sie mit manchen Argumenten etwas überdrehen, so ein kleiner Funke Wahrheit ist teilweise schon dran.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach sind eher die obigen Beiträge wo man ihnen quasi den Tod wünscht daneben.


jupp so ist das ... 
also ich verurteile niemanden der die ukrainer weiter zum kämpfen anfeuert ... der sieht das halt anders als ich ...
aber hier gibts n paar die gerne mal zwecks sachmangel persönlich werden ... 
aber das ist halt so, ich weiss das durchaus zu bewerten  (krankhafte rechthaber oder  sozial inkompetent)

mir is auch klar dass die ukrainer ein berechtigtes motiv für den kampf haben .. das sehe ich durchaus auch ...
darüber steht für mich aber, dass es eben nicht egal ist wie viele menschen sterben und leiden ...
am ende steht ein land ohne funktionierende infrastruktur ..
weder russland noch ukraine hat die mittel das schnell wieder zu richten ...

putin ist verrückt, und wird immer schlimmere maßnahmen ergreifen ...

die spirale der gewalt dreht sich einfach weiter ...

tatsächlich könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass in der heutigen zeit mit einem folgenden "wirtschaftskrieg" gegen russland auf dauer mehr zu erreichen ist ... irgendwann bleibt kein geld mehr für militär und rüstung ... wird aber auch nicht lustig für die bevölkerung - aber zumindes wird keiner mehr erschossen.


----------



## ChristophD (10 März 2022)

Reallife schrieb:


> "*müssen *wehrfähige Männer im Alter von 18 bis 60 Jahren *ihr Land* *verteidigen*"
> 
> Ok, sie müssen nicht aktiv kämpfen. Also bleibt nur Southpark-like "Operation menschliches Schild"?


du verstehst einfach mal so 0%


----------



## Ralle (10 März 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> tatsächlich könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass in der heutigen zeit mit einem folgenden "wirtschaftskrieg" gegen russland auf dauer mehr zu erreichen ist ... irgendwann bleibt kein geld mehr für militär und rüstung ... wird aber auch nicht lustig für die bevölkerung - aber zumindes wird keiner mehr erschossen.


Du glaubst das hat weniger Opfer zur Folge? Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher.

PS: Ich glaube es gibt kaum jemanden hier, der nicht froh wäre, wenn der Krieg sofort beendet werden würde. Aber ich glaube auch, dass es das Recht der Ukrainer ist, zu entscheiden, was sie machen und wir sollten ihnen helfen und im Rahmen dessen, was möglich ist, geben, was sie brauchen. Anfeuern, das macht hier sicher keiner, was liest du denn so, was ich übersehe?

PS: Lies mal nach, wieviele Todesopfer Stalins Terror gekostet hat.


----------



## escride1 (10 März 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> *aber hier gibts n paar die gerne mal zwecks sachmangel persönlich werden* ...
> aber das ist halt so, ich weiss das durchaus zu bewerten  (*krankhafte rechthaber oder sozial inkompetent*)


😞


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 März 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Und ich glaube wenn wir ein bisschen mehr mithelfen, dann gibt es auch eine realistische Chance dass sie es schaffen.
> An Motivation fehlt es definitiv nicht.


💯


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 März 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> ... mir is auch klar dass die ukrainer ein berechtigtes motiv für den kampf haben .. das sehe ich durchaus auch ...
> darüber steht für mich aber, dass es eben nicht egal ist wie viele menschen sterben und leiden ...


Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass von denen, die hier mit diskutieren, das Leiden der Leute egal ist.

Unzählige Mütter, Frauen und Kinder werden vergeblich auf die Rückkehr Ihrer Männer, Söhne und Väter warten. Und sich fragen, welchen Sinn dieser Tod hat.

Das ist alles bitter und schmerzhaft. Aber wahrscheinlich fühlen die Leute vor Ort, dass eine Aufgabe bzw. Kapitulation für sie noch schmerzhafter wäre.

Die älteren von uns können sich vielleicht noch an die RAF-Entführung von Hanns Martin Schleyer zur Freipressung von RAF-Gefangenen – und dessen spätere Ermordung erinnern. Der damalige Bundeskanzler Schmidt sagte: "Der Staat muss darauf mit aller notwendigen Härte antworten." und hat nicht nachgegeben. 

Die RAF war geschwächt, für die Gesellschaft ein bitterer Sieg, für Fam. Schleyer eine Tragödie.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 März 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Die älteren von uns können sich vielleicht noch an die RAF-Entführung von Hanns Martin Schleyer zur Freipressung von RAF-Gefangenen – und dessen spätere Ermordung erinnern. Der damalige Bundeskanzler Schmidt sagte: "Der Staat muss darauf mit aller notwendigen Härte antworten." und hat nicht nachgegeben.


Das war natürlich eine Tragödie. Hätte man damals die RAF-Gefangenen freigelassen, dann hätte man danach jeden dritten Tag Entführungen inkl. Freilassungserpressungen gehabt.


----------



## ducati (10 März 2022)

Für alle, die nicht nur reisserische Schlagzeilen lesen wollen, hier noch eine Buchempfehlung von mir. In dem Fall kein Roman sondern eine sachliche Analyse der Situation vor 3 Jahren mit vielen Zitaten. Auch wenn es der Titel nicht vermuten lässt, passt sehr gut zu dem Thema hier.



			Amazon.de


----------



## Mrtain (11 März 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> (krankhafte rechthaber oder  sozial inkompetent)


----------



## Plan_B (11 März 2022)

chröder hat utin zur Aufgabe überredet. Die Truppen ziehen sich ab sofort zurück, ussland wird neutral.
Reparationen werden geleistet, Details werden in der nächsten Verhandlungsrunde festgelegt.

/FAKENEWS


----------



## s_kraut (11 März 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Schröder hat utin zur Aufgabe überredet. Die Truppen ziehen sich ab sofort zurück, ussland wird neutral.
> Reparationen werden geleistet, Details werden in der nächsten Verhandlungsrunde festgelegt.
> 
> /FAKENEWS


Wenn Schröder das drauf hätte, wäre sein Ruf wiederhergestellt!
Putin ist trotzdem sowas von unten durch - erschien nicht mal zum ersten Gerichtstermin....


----------



## s_kraut (15 März 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Wenn Schröder das drauf hätte, wäre sein Ruf wiederhergestellt!


huch es hat nicht geklappt, Gerd failed.


----------



## Steffen_13 (15 März 2022)

Schröder Sozialdemokrat

Afghanistan Krieg
Hartz IV
Ukraine Krieg
habe ich was ausgelassen?


----------



## jensemann (16 März 2022)

Steffen_13 schrieb:


> Schröder Sozialdemokrat
> 
> Afghanistan Krieg
> Hartz IV
> ...


Bosnien haste vergessen


----------



## schwimmer (16 März 2022)

Egal wie man zu Schröder steht oder was man von ihm und seiner Kanzlerschaft hält, es hat doch wohl niemand ernsthaft geglaubt er könnte Putin umstimmen und etwas bewirken. Das wird wohl niemand schaffen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 März 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> huch es hat nicht geklappt, Gerd failed.


Er hat sich wahrscheinlich nur beschwert, dass seine Tantiemen ausgeblieben sind – und hat sie im Köfferchen abgeholt.

Im Gesamten hat das für mich den Charme von "Eine Marionette und der Puppenspieler".


----------



## Frohnius (17 März 2022)

sollte man schröder tatsächlich noch als politiker sehen ?
ich sehe ihn eher als wirtschaftsboss ...
der hat wohl eher die bilanzen mit putin besprochen als das kriegsgeschehen ...

wiso sollte sich putin überhaupt bequatschen lassen ?
dem geht ja nicht plötzlich ein licht auf: achja ihr habt ja recht, krieg is scheisse ...

irgendwo war zu lesen, dass unsere gasspeicher nur zu 20% gefüllt sind - seit über einem jahr ...
und putin hätte das schon lange geplant, da knappe gasvorräte uns zum stillhalten zwingen ...
(is sind ja nicht nur die wohnungen die kalt werden wenn das gas weg ist ... stromerzeugung / industrie - da hängt viel davon ab)

und wie ist dann schröders rolle dabei zu bewerten?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 März 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> irgendwo war zu lesen, dass unsere gasspeicher nur zu 20% gefüllt sind - seit über einem jahr ...


Naja, deine Zahlen passen nicht so ganz:
Füllstand der Gasspeicher in Deutschland in den Jahren 2011 bis 2022


----------



## s_kraut (17 März 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> sollte man schröder tatsächlich noch als politiker sehen ?
> ich sehe ihn eher als wirtschaftsboss ...
> der hat wohl eher die bilanzen mit putin besprochen als das kriegsgeschehen ...
> 
> ...


Es ist nicht allein Schröders Versagen (taktisches Kalkül unterstelle ich ihm an der Stelle auch nicht) sondern politisches Versagen auf breiter Front. Und auch nicht akut sondern längerfristig rückblickend.

Wem gehören denn diese Gasspeicher und das was drin ist?

Dezember 2021: 








						Energieversorgung: Gazprom füllt deutsche Gasspeicher nicht auf
					

Eigentlich hatte Russlands Präsident Putin angekündigt, ab November mehr Gas nach Deutschland zu liefern – doch neue Zahlen zeigen: Die Speicher bleiben überraschend leer. Drohen nun Engpässe im Winter?




					www.spiegel.de
				




Januar 2022:





						Warum gehört Deutschlands größter Gasspeicher Gazprom?
					

Gefährliche Abhängigkeit von Russland: Deutschlands größter Erdgasspeicher Rehden gehört der Gazprom-Tochter Astora – und ist Symbol der dramatischen Abhängigkeit der Deutschen von Putins Gas.




					www.wiwo.de


----------



## Markus (17 März 2022)

Also für das was die Knallfrösche von der Ampel heute durchgezogen haben kann man sich einfach nur schämen.

Gestern redet man im Bundestag über die Ukraine.
Heute morgen spricht Selensky per Videoschalte.
Dann stehen alle mehr oder weniger dämlich hin und klatschen.
Danach gratuliert man zwei Abgeordneten zum Geburtstag und geht zur normalen Tagesordnung mit irgendeinem belanglosen Coronadreck über. Deutscher Dienst nach Vorschrift ist einfach nur ekelhaft!

Die grüne Frau Hasselmann am Anfang mit einer großen Fresse und hinterher einen auf "schweren Tag" und "Selbstkritisch sein" machen... Mir fällt dazu nix mehr ein.




> Olaf Scholz meldete sich erst später bei „Twitter“ zu Wort. „Ich danke Selenskyj für seine eindringlichen Worte im Bundestag. Wir sehen: Russland treibt seinen grausamen Krieg jeden Tag weiter, mit schrecklichen Verlusten. Wir fühlen uns verpflichtet, alles zu tun, damit die Diplomatie eine Chance hat und der Krieg beendet wird“.











						Bundestag: „Ohne Würde“ – Hitziger Streit nach Selenskyjs Rede - WELT
					

Nach der Rede des ukrainischen Präsidenten will Bundestagsvizepräsidentin Katrin Göring-Eckardt zur Tagesordnung übergehen. Über die Impfpflicht zu debattieren, erscheint dann aber manchem falsch, gar „ohne Respekt“. Es entsteht eine erregte Debatte.




					www.welt.de
				




Wann merkt der Schlafwandler eigentlich dass es mit Putin keine Diplomatische Lösung geben wird?

Das Thema Diplomatie und Kuschelkurs dürfte sich seit heute wohl auch für den letzten Zweifler erledigt haben.

Putin sagte heute klar und deutlich dass er den Krieg "bis zum Ende" durchziehen wird.

Putins erklärtes Ziel: *"Einen Schlussstrich unter die globale Dominanz des Westens ziehen.“*


----------



## Mrtain (17 März 2022)

Also, wenn Putin mit "Westen" die Amis meint, ok, allerdings hatte ich die letzten Jahre den Eindruck, dass China denen mehr und mehr den Rang abläuft.


----------



## s_kraut (17 März 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Also, wenn Putin mit "Westen" die Amis meint, ok, allerdings hatte ich die letzten Jahre den Eindruck, dass China denen mehr und mehr den Rang abläuft.


Die lachen doch, wie sich der Westen selbst zerfleischt (von China aus liegt Russland auch im Westen).
edit: jetzt kann China fast im Alleingang russische Rohstoffe einkaufen oder handeln...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 März 2022)

Warum haben wir nicht einen Kanzler wie Selenskyj, 
selbst die Länderchefs von Polen, Tschechien und Slowenien 
haben mehr Rückgrat wie unsere hohen gewählten, die mal 
eben mit den Zug im Krieg nach Kiew fahren.


----------



## Mrtain (17 März 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Warum haben wir nicht einen Kanzler wie Selenskyj,
> selbst die Länderchefs von Polen, Tschechien und Slowenien
> haben mehr Rückgrat wie unsere hohen gewählten, die mal
> eben mit den Zug im Krieg nach Kiew fahren.



Aber wenn wir ehrlich sind: Ausser PR hat das nichts gebracht.
_(Edit: Grammatik....)_

Edit: Aber auf jedenfall besser, was sich uner Bundestag heute geleistet hat.


----------



## Rudi (17 März 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Warum haben wir nicht einen Kanzler wie Selenskyj,
> selbst die Länderchefs von Polen, Tschechien und Slowenien
> haben mehr Rückgrat wie unsere hohen gewählten, die mal
> eben mit den Zug im Krieg nach Kiew fahren.


----------



## Rudi (17 März 2022)

Willst Du wirklich einen 3. Weltkrieg.


----------



## dekuika (17 März 2022)

*Albert Einstein: "Ich bin nicht sicher, mit welchen Waffen der dritte Weltkrieg ausgetragen wird, aber im vierten Weltkrieg werden sie mit Stöcken und Steinen kämpfen."*


----------



## Steffen_13 (17 März 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Willst Du wirklich einen 3. Weltkrieg.


Wir sind jetzt schon in einem Weltwirtschaftskrieg.

Die Ukraine kann nicht liefern, die ersten Firmen gehen in Kurzarbeit. 

Es wird Hunger und Leid geben und das leider für eine lange Zeit. 

Aber gut, so lange wir Klopapier haben und nur auf Sonnenblumenöl verzichten müssen, schauen wir von der Seitenlinie zu und feuern beide Seiten an.


----------



## s_kraut (17 März 2022)

Steffen_13 schrieb:


> Wir sind jetzt schon in einem Weltwirtschaftskrieg.
> 
> Die Ukraine kann nicht liefern, die ersten Firmen gehen in Kurzarbeit.
> 
> ...


Weizen wird fehlen ..


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 März 2022)

Steffen_13 schrieb:


> Wir sind jetzt schon in einem Weltwirtschaftskrieg.
> 
> Die Ukraine kann nicht liefern, die ersten Firmen gehen in Kurzarbeit.
> 
> ...








						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Danke Putin ....


----------



## leo (17 März 2022)

Ich hätte nie gedacht das ich unserem AFD Mann hier und den, durch die Bank korrumpierten, CDU Schranten einmal zustimmen würde. Das im Bundestag heute, war nur peinlich.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 März 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Willst Du wirklich einen 3. Weltkrieg.


Glaubst du wenn die heute in Berlin das Gespräch mit Selenskyj 
aufgearbeitet hätten, währe der 3. Weltkrieg ausgebrochen?


----------



## s_kraut (17 März 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> *Albert Einstein: "Ich bin nicht sicher, mit welchen Waffen der dritte Weltkrieg ausgetragen wird, aber im vierten Weltkrieg werden sie mit Stöcken und Steinen kämpfen."*


das Zitat hat Einstein von meinem Sohn (12) abgekupfert  der hat das vorgestern schon gesagt.


----------



## s_kraut (17 März 2022)

Oh je später der Abend, desto ....


----------



## Reallife (18 März 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Warum haben wir nicht einen Kanzler wie Selenskyj,
> selbst die Länderchefs von Polen, Tschechien und Slowenien
> haben mehr Rückgrat wie unsere hohen gewählten, die mal
> eben mit den Zug im Krieg nach Kiew fahren.



Wir haben doch schon von den USA gekaufte Marionetten ohne Rückgrat? 
Oder meinst du das unsere Berufsinkompetenzen einfach nur mehr in den Medien sein sollten?


----------



## Ralle (18 März 2022)

Reallife schrieb:


> Wir haben doch schon von den USA gekaufte Marionetten ohne Rückgrat?
> Oder meinst du das unsere Berufsinkompetenzen einfach nur mehr in den Medien sein sollten?


Weißt du, es ist immer so einfach dummes Zeug zu quatschen, aber selbst irgendetwas besser machen, das geht dann eher nie, nicht mal im eigenen privaten Leben!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 März 2022)

Es gibt halt im Bundestag Dinge die viel wichtiger sind ......


----------



## MFreiberger (18 März 2022)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Es gibt halt im Bundestag Dinge die viel wichtiger sind ......
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 59847


So eine Aussage lässt mich fassungs- und wortlos zurück...


----------



## s_kraut (18 März 2022)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Es gibt halt im Bundestag Dinge die viel wichtiger sind ......
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 59847


wie lange sie wohl gebraucht hat, das zu tippen..?


----------



## JesperMP (18 März 2022)

Zum "3. Weltkrieg".

Den Unterschied zu den kalten Krieg, ist dass heute haben die West die "mutually assured destruktion" versagt. Es hiess 'Brinkmanship', und man hat damals festgestanden, weil alles anders wurde über die Dauer bedeuten dass man Schritt für Schritt verlieren wurde.

Das Resultat von das versagen von den festhalten ist nicht mehr frieden, sondern mehr Krieg und Passivität (*) gegen der Aggressor.
Wenn Ukraine gegen Russland verloren hat, muss Putin dann einfach mit seine Atomwaffen drohen, dann kapitulieren die West sofort ?
Und was denn ? Dann werden sämtliche kleine und grosse Länder Atomwaffen anschaffen, weil es hat sich bewiesen das Diplomatie und Allianzen leere Wörter sind. Das wird nicht friedlicher.

Ich bin so alt, ich errinere wie jeden Mittwoch um 12 Uhr haben die Sirenen getütet um sie zu testen. Wenn wir dazu zurück gekommen sind ist es tragisch, aber sind wir jetzt so dumm das wir nicht verstehen es gibt keine Alternative zu den festhalten.

*: Ich hebe mehrmals das idiotische Wort 'Aktionismus' in diesen Thema gesehen.
Ich sehe was passiert eher als 'blinder Passivismus'.

N.B. Deutschland, bitte Nordstream 1 schliessen !!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 März 2022)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Es gibt halt im Bundestag Dinge die viel wichtiger sind ......
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 59847


Sind dann Männer nach ihrer Theorie nicht schon längst übermäßig benachteiligt, wenn Männer häufiger und länger fahren müssen als Frauen??

Leute gibts 

Soll sie halt LKW Fahrerin werden oder auf Montagen fahren, würde ja auch der Gleichberechtigung für Männer gut tun.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 März 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich bin so alt, ich errinere wie jeden Mittwoch um 12 Uhr haben die Sirenen getütet um sie zu testen. Wenn wir dazu zurück gekommen sind ist es tragisch, aber sind wir jetzt so dumm das wir nicht verstehen es gibt keine Alternative zu den festhalten.



Also bei uns heulen die Sirenen jeden Samstag um 12 Uhr. Es war mal lange still aber seit einiger Zeit ( 2 oder 3 Jahre) wurde das System neu aktiviert


----------



## Mrtain (18 März 2022)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Es gibt halt im Bundestag Dinge die viel wichtiger sind ......
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 59847



Unsere Politiker sollten definitiv die Finger von Social Media lassen...


----------



## Mrtain (18 März 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Zum "3. Weltkrieg".
> 
> Den Unterschied zu den kalten Krieg, ist dass heute haben die West die "mutually assured destruktion" versagt. Es hiess 'Brinkmanship', und man hat damals festgestanden, weil alles anders wurde über die Dauer bedeuten dass man Schritt für Schritt verlieren wurde.
> 
> ...



Also bei uns waren die bisher immer Samstags zum Test an. Kann mich zumindest nicht erinnern, dass der Test mal ne weile nicht stattgefunden hätte.

Wenn wir *nicht* Nordstream 1 schließen wird das über  kurz oder lang Putin selbst machen.


----------



## NBerger (18 März 2022)

@Mrtain : Beide Sätze sind ohne jeden Sinn!!!


> Also bei uns waren die bisher im Samstags zum Test an...
> 
> Wenn wir Nordstream 1 schließen wird das über  kurz oder lang Putin selbst machen.


----------



## Heinileini (18 März 2022)

NBerger schrieb:


> @Mrtain : Beide Sätze sind ohne jeden Sinn!!!


Bei dem zweiten Satz ist eine NotOperation an der richtigen Stelle erforderlich!


----------



## ducati (18 März 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> N.B. Deutschland, bitte Nordstream 1 schliessen !!


Dir ist schon klar, dass dann das komplette Chaos in Westeuropa ausbricht?
Zumindest wenn ich den Satz so interpretiere, dass man den kompletten Import von russischem Gas nach Europa einstellen sollte?
Selbst in den Hochzeiten des kalten Krieges waren die Rohstofflieferungen von der UdSSR nach Westeuropa nie unterbrochen.


----------



## Markus (18 März 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Also, wenn Putin mit "Westen" die Amis meint, ok, allerdings hatte ich die letzten Jahre den Eindruck, dass China denen mehr und mehr den Rang abläuft.



Bisher sind die USA was die Wirtschaftsleistung angeht noch vor China.
China ist in der ganzen Geschichte aber ein wichtiger Faktor.
Es ist durchaus denkbar das die mehr wissen als alle anderen und sich den Putin lediglich vor die Kutsche gespannt haben.




rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Warum haben wir nicht einen Kanzler wie Selenskyj,
> selbst die Länderchefs von Polen, Tschechien und Slowenien
> haben mehr Rückgrat wie unsere hohen gewählten, die mal
> eben mit den Zug im Krieg nach Kiew fahren.



Selenskyi hat Eigenschaften die keiner unserer heutigen Politiker hat.

In Deutschland hätte er aber vermutlich eine Halbwertszeit von maximal 2 Jahren.
So ein Aufrichtiger direkter Mensch wie er bietet natürlich auch eine enorme Angriffsfläche.
Der intrigante Haufen hier, der ihn gestern beklatscht hat, der würde den in Rekordzeit mit einer paar Skandalen entsorgen.
Der wäre ein gefundenes Fressen...

Wir hatten auch mal solche Leute hier.
Ein Erwin Rommel war z.B. aus diesem Holz geschnitzt.
War zwar kein Politiker, aber ein Mensch vor dem ich den selben Respekt haben wie vor einem Selenskyi.


----------



## Hesse (18 März 2022)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Also bei uns heulen die Sirenen jeden Samstag um 12 Uhr. Es war mal lange still aber seit einiger Zeit ( 2 oder 3 Jahre) wurde das System neu aktiviert


Bei uns wurden letzten Monat drei alte motorbetriebene Sirenenanlagen komplett ersetzt.
Nachdem man bei dem „Bundeswarntag“ festgestellt hat das die Ansteuerung von Motor nicht mehr funktioniert,

Jetzt sind dort so Elektronische Hörner. Einen grässlichen Ton haben die …..

Man hat wohl doch erkannt das Sirenen noch Sinnvoll sind.
In manchen Orten /Stäte wurden sie ja schon kompl. ersatzlos gestrichen bzw. demontiert


----------



## Markus (18 März 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Aber wenn wir ehrlich sind: Ausser PR hat das nichts gebracht.
> _(Edit: Grammatik....)_
> 
> Edit: Aber auf jedenfall besser, was sich uner Bundestag heute geleistet hat.



Absolut richtig - rational betrachtet ist das völliger Blödsinn gewesen.


In der Realität haben solche Gesten aber große Wirkung auf die Masse.
Das gibt den Menschen Mut.


Da ich oben ja schon den Rommel ausgegraben habe noch eine vergleichbare Anekdote.
Er war ja bekannt dafür, dass man ein Armee nicht aus dem sicheren Kommandostand weit hinter den Linien führt, sondern von vorne.
Es gibt auch Geschichten über ihn wo er mit einem Kübelwagen über die Frontlinie in ein britisches Lazarett gefahren ist um sich zu vergewissern dass es den verletzten deutschen Gefangenen dort auch gut ergeht.
Wenn man der Geschichte glauben darf, dann standen die Briten nur sprachlos da und wussten nicht so richtig wie sie mit der Situation umgehen sollen. Er wurde werden erschossen noch gefangen genommen. Rommel hat noch allen gute Besserung gewünscht und ist mit dem Kübelwagen zurück ins Deutsche Lager getuckert.

Ob die Geschichte war ist weiß ich nicht.
Aber Rommel war ein Typ bei dem sie auf jeden Fall war sein könnte.
Am wichtigsten für die Männer war dass es diese Geschichte gab und dass man sie glauben konnte.

So eine Aktion bringt einer Gemeinschaft viel Kraft, damit kann man viele fehlenden Ressourcen kompensieren.
Mit einem schlauen Spruch, einem gebrüllten Befehl oder einer mehr oder weniger leidenschaftlich formulierten Durchhalteparole erreicht man diesen Effekt halt nicht. Erst recht nicht, wenn die Nachricht aus vielen km Entfernung durch einen Boten überreicht wird.
Sowas schaffen nur Männer und Frauen mit richtig dicken Eiern...

Und deswegen bin ich mir sicher dass so eine irrationale Reise am Ende mehr bringt als irgendwelche wichtigen Termine.
Rational betrachtet ist der "Termin" vielleicht wichtiger, weil dann z.B. eine Kiste Munition und die Babynahrung ein paar Tage früher losfahren.
Aber am Ende erreicht man mit der irrationalen Geste vermutlich mehr.


Ich habe den vorletzten Abschnitt bewusst allgemein formuliert und keine Worte wie "Kampfkraft" verwendet.
Man darf die Wirkung solcher Gesten nicht nur auf das Militär reduzieren.


----------



## Reallife (18 März 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Weißt du, es ist immer so einfach dummes Zeug zu quatschen, aber selbst irgendetwas besser machen, das geht dann eher nie, nicht mal im eigenen privaten Leben!


Wo du Recht hast, hast du Recht. 

„Jeder Mensch hat einen gewissen Horizont. Wenn der unendlich klein wird, dann sprechen sie von ihrem Standpunkt."

"In der Wut verliert der Mensch seine Intelligenz." Dalai Lama


----------



## JesperMP (18 März 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> N.B. Deutschland, bitte Nordstream 1 schliessen !!





ducati schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass dann das komplette Chaos in Westeuropa ausbricht
> Zumindest wenn ich den Satz so interpretiere, dass man den kompletten Import von russischem Gas nach Europa einstellen sollte?
> Selbst in den Hochzeiten des kalten Krieges waren die Rohstofflieferungen von der UdSSR nach Westeuropa nie unterbrochen.


Es wird sehr hart, dass ist mir klar.
Aber Russland liefert 'nur' 30% bzw. 40% von Öl bzw Gas.
Es ist durchaus möglich dies zu überstehen. Ew wurde EU-weite Zusammenarbeit forden um Öl und Gas zu rationieren.
Kein Mensch wird davon sterben. Aber viele Menschen können gerettet werden.

Putin drohen mit seine Atom-Waffen. Wenn wir mit richtige Waffen nicht kämpfen wollen, dann am mindestens unsere Wirtschaft-Waffe auf 100%, und nicht 50% wie jetzt.


----------



## JesperMP (18 März 2022)

Ich kann mir nur Markus zustimmen. Symbolische Akte können echte Wirkungen haben.
In beide Richtungen, sie können motivierend als auch demotivierend sein. Wenn man um Waffen bittet und Helme bekommt dann ist es demotivierend. Ehrlich, was ist los mit euch ?


----------



## Mrtain (18 März 2022)

NBerger schrieb:


> @Mrtain : Beide Sätze sind ohne jeden Sinn!!!


Sorry. Habe es korrigiert.


----------



## Mrtain (18 März 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Helme bekommt dann ist es demotivierend. Ehrlich, was ist los mit euch ?



Ich glaube die wenigsten von uns hätten nur Helme geschickt...


----------



## Reallife (18 März 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Es wird sehr hart, dass ist mir klar.
> Aber Russland liefert 'nur' 30% bzw. 40% von Öl bzw Gas.
> Es ist durchaus möglich dies zu überstehen. Ew wurde EU-weite Zusammenarbeit forden um Öl und Gas zu rationieren.
> Kein Mensch wird davon sterben. Aber viele Menschen können gerettet werden.
> ...


"Wir haben einen Import von 55 Prozent Gas, 50 Prozent Kohle und 35 Prozent Öl aus Russland".








						Öl und Gas aus Russland: Wie belastbar sind die Zahlen?
					

Eine BR-Datenanalyse zeigt: Beim Erdöl ist der Anteil russischer Importe seit der Jahrtausendwende deutlich gestiegen. Beim Erdgas ist die Datenlage hingegen so kompliziert, dass die Bundesregierung auf Daten eines Mineralölkonzerns zurückgreift.




					www.br.de
				




Darauf zu verzichten ohne eine andere ausreichende Quelle für die Rohstoffe zu haben bedeutet einen Totalschaden für die europäische Wirtschaft.

Allein in Deutschland schließen aktuell viele Unternehmen, weil sie die AKTUELLEN Energiepreise nicht mehr zahlen können.

Die verlorenen Arbeitsplätze darf der Rest der arbeitenden Bevölkerung zahlen. Zusätzlich zu den höheren Energiepreisen und der aktuellen Inflation.

Und du willst das wir auch noch auf den Rest der Rohstoffe verzichten sollen? Dann kommen wir nicht mal über den nächsten Winter ohne dem reellen Risiko eines Bürgerkriegs. Wenn die Unternehmen die Preise erhöhen rutschen wir hier sehr schnell in eine galoppierende Inflation. Dann ist der ständige Hunger das geringste Problem.

Man kann nur hoffen das Russland uns nicht den Gashahn abdreht.

Die Energieerzeugung Deutschlands basiert zu großem Teil auf Gas. Die letzten Atomkraftwerke sind Ende des Jahres weg. Dann wird es interessant.








						Strom aus Gas
					

Besonders effizient und klimaschonend wird Strom mittels Erdgas in Gaskraftwerken erzeugt. Bei der Energiewende werden sie deshalb eine wichtige Rolle spielen.




					gas.info


----------



## Mrtain (18 März 2022)

Reallife schrieb:


> Allein in Deutschland schließen aktuell viele Unternehmen, weil sie die AKTUELLEN Energiepreise nicht mehr zahlen können.



Hast du dazu auch eine Quelle?


----------



## JesperMP (18 März 2022)

Reallife schrieb:


> "Wir haben einen Import von 55 Prozent Gas, 50 Prozent Kohle und 35 Prozent Öl aus Russland".


EU-weit sind die Zahlen 40% Gas, 30% Öl.
Ich sage nochmals:


JesperMP schrieb:


> Es wurde EU-weite Zusammenarbeit forden um Öl und Gas zu rationieren.





Reallife schrieb:


> Die letzten Atomkraftwerke sind Ende des Jahres weg. Dann wird es interessant


Einfach total bekloppten Idiotie. Es ist nicht zu späht diese Entscheidung zu umkehren.


----------



## Hesse (18 März 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Es ist nicht zu späht diese Entscheidung zu umkehren.


Aber dann  schwierig.
Es gibt wohl keine Brennstäbe mehr, zumindest nicht auf die schnelle und wenn, das Uran dazu kämme aus Russland ….

Quelle: irgendwo im Internet gelesen …


----------



## Heinileini (18 März 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Wenn man um Waffen bittet und Helme bekommt dann ist es demotivierend.


Diese Aussage ausgerechnet in einem Forum, in dem die Sicherheit einen so hohen Stellenwert hat?! 
Wieviele ThemenStarter haben wir mit unseren Antworten (hoffentlich!) schon demotiviert!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 März 2022)

Reallife schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es wäre noch spannend, wer diese Lobby-Bude finanziert ...'

PS: Dass man deren Aussagen arg vorsichtig betrachten sollte, liegt auf der Hand.


----------



## ducati (18 März 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Dass man deren Aussagen arg vorsichtig betrachten sollte, liegt auf der Hand.


Man sollte alle Aussagen egal zu welchem Thema hinterfragen. Vor allem nicht nur die Überschriften lesen 😉
Jeder schreibt doch nurnoch, was ihm in den Kram passt...

Das heutzutage erstmal überall grün und klimafreundlich draufgeschrieben wird, ist doch auch klar, sonst kriegst nichtmal Schuhe verkauft, wenn der Karton nicht aus mind. 1% Altpapier ist...


----------



## Heinileini (18 März 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> ... das Uran dazu kämme aus Russland ….


... und abgebaut wurde es doch in der "DDR"!?


----------



## kafiphai (18 März 2022)

Reallife schrieb:


> „Jeder Mensch hat einen gewissen Horizont. Wenn der unendlich klein wird, dann sprechen sie von ihrem Standpunkt."


Eine große Weisheit - von wenigen realisiert…


----------



## Mrtain (18 März 2022)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Eine große Weisheit - von wenigen realisiert…


🤔


----------



## JSEngineering (18 März 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Hast du dazu auch eine Quelle?











						Manche Firmen wegen hoher Energiepreise zahlungsunfähig
					

Die Gaspreise sind zum Jahreswechsel gestiegen. Das stellt nicht nur Privathaushalte, sondern auch viele Firmen vor große Herausforderungen - oder treibt manche gar in die Insolvenz. Von Jenni Rieger.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




und das war schon im Januar.
Habe die Tage das auch im Fernsehen von weiteren energieintensiven Betrieben gesehen. War glaube ich ein Flaschenhersteller und eine Chipsfabrik.

Die Chipsfabriken und Pommesfabriken haben momentan auch Streß, weil sie kein Sonnenblumenöl bekommen. Da die Verpackungen mit der Beschriftung der Inhaltsstoffe aber auf Lager liegen, können sie nicht einfach mit anderem Öl weiterproduzieren. Und das neben den Energiekosten.

Wir müssen uns also nicht nur auf Chipmangel, sondern auch auf Chipsmangel einstellen...


----------



## JSEngineering (18 März 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> Aber dann  schwierig.
> Es gibt wohl keine Brennstäbe mehr, zumindest nicht auf die schnelle und wenn, das Uran dazu kämme aus Russland ….
> 
> Quelle: irgendwo im Internet gelesen …


zusätzlich sind natürlich auch alle Wartungen und Betriebsabläufe darauf ausgelegt, Ende des Jahres abzuschalten. Ich denke ein Kernkraftwerk ist nicht nur energietechnisch schwerfällig, auch technisch...


----------



## Mrtain (18 März 2022)

@JSEngineering Danke.


----------



## JSEngineering (18 März 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> Quelle: irgendwo im Internet gelesen …











						Atomkraftwerke länger laufen lassen: Keine Option für Betreiber
					

Die hohen Energiepreise haben auch wieder vereinzelte Forderungen aufgebracht, die Laufzeit der verbleibenden sechs Atomkraftwerke in Deutschland zu verlängern. Allerdings ist es mittlerweile undenkbar, dass solche Ansinnen Erfolg haben.




					www.br.de
				




bereits aus Oktober letzten Jahres


----------



## JSEngineering (18 März 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> EU-weit sind die Zahlen 40% Gas, 30% Öl.
> Ich sage nochmals:


Grundsätzlich würde ich Dir recht geben.

Nur mal durchspielt, ergibt sich Folgendes:



> Problematisch könnte es aber im nächsten Winter werden. "Die Importe werden sich bis dahin nicht komplett kompensieren lassen", warnt Energie-Analyst Schroeder. Er befürchtet Rationierungen im nächsten Winter. Bei einer längeren Unterbrechung oder beim Ausfall der Lieferung von russischem Erdgas würde der Notfallplan Gas der Bundesregierung greifen. Dann würden so genannte geschützte Endverbraucher, also Privathaushalte, Krankenhäuser und so weiter, vorrangig versorgt werden - zu Lasten der Industrie.
> 
> 
> "Sollten Liefermengen ausbleiben und nicht durch andere Routen ersetzt werden, so werden Lastabschaltungen zuerst in der Industrie vorgenommen, um Haushalte und andere geschützte Kundengruppen mit Gas versorgen zu können", erklärt Timm Kehler, Vorstand des Branchenverbands "Zukunft Gas". Besonders in den industriellen Zentren Bayerns und Baden-Württembergs wäre dann die Gasmangel-Lage spürbar











						Sind die Versorger gerüstet für ein Gas-Embargo?
					

Mehrere Stadtwerke schlagen Alarm: Sie befürchten einen Gasmangel, falls es zum Embargo gegen Russland kommt. Das Problem: Die lokalen Versorger hängen von den Gashändlern ab. Von Notker Blechner.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Ich möchte behaupten, dass dann die Auswirkungen von coronabedingten Betriebsschließungen dagegen ein kleines Husten war.
Dann wird kein Papier mehr produziert, kein Glas, kein Stahl... das würde Milliarden kosten. Denn so viele Schiffe gibt es garnicht, um das Gas aus anderen Erdteilen über Sommer her zu bekommen.
Man muß dem Fakt ins Auge sehen: wir sind abhängig und können das nicht in 6 Monaten ändern.
Dafür müssen wir eben so gut wie möglich alle anderen Bereiche boykottieren, was die Bevölkerung trifft, so das Putin landesintern unter Druck gerät.


----------



## ducati (18 März 2022)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Ich möchte behaupten, dass dann die Auswirkungen von coronabedingten Betriebsschließungen dagegen ein kleines Husten war.
> Dann wird kein Papier mehr produziert, kein Glas, kein Stahl...


Und dann gibt es auch keine neuen Panzer für 100 Milliarden + x ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 März 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Und dann gibt es auch keine neuen Panzer für 100 Milliarden + x ...


Die kann doch bestimmt mit einen 3D-Drucker herstellen.


----------



## Oberchefe (18 März 2022)

> Es wäre noch spannend, wer diese Lobby-Bude finanziert ...'



die hier:








						Mitglieder
					

Mehr als 130 Unternehmen aus der Gas-Wirtschaft sind bereits Mitglieder des Zukunft Gas. Werden auch Sie Teil der Initiative.




					gas.info


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 März 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> die hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah, so genau habe ich nicht hingeschaut – da fehlt ja nur der Schröder.

Und sie sind CO2-neutral – beim Betrieb ihrer Webseite 🤡








						CO2-Neutrale Website - Zertifikat für  Zukunft Gas e.V. - grüne Website
					

Zukunft Gas e.V. ist von CO2-Neutrale Website zertifiziert. Das bedeutet, dass die Website durch ihre Mitgliedschaft von Ingenco2.dk CO2-neutral ist. Das Zertifikat hier aufrufen.




					www.co2neutralwebsite.de


----------



## JSEngineering (19 März 2022)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Dann wird kein Papier mehr produziert, kein Glas, kein Stahl...


Hier bereits ein aktuelles Beispiel:


----------



## Reallife (19 März 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Hast du dazu auch eine Quelle?











						Manche Firmen wegen hoher Energiepreise zahlungsunfähig
					

Die Gaspreise sind zum Jahreswechsel gestiegen. Das stellt nicht nur Privathaushalte, sondern auch viele Firmen vor große Herausforderungen - oder treibt manche gar in die Insolvenz. Von Jenni Rieger.




					www.tagesschau.de
				











						Energiepreise - erste deutsch Firmen drohen mit Schließung - Blackout News
					

Energiepreise explodieren - erste deutsch Firmen drohen mit Schließung. Erste Gasverorger kündigen Veträge mit Privatkunden.




					blackout-news.de
				








						BDI
					






					www.stern.de
				






			unternehmensschließung wegen hoher energiepreise - Google Suche


----------



## Reallife (19 März 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Einfach total bekloppten Idiotie. Es ist nicht zu späht diese Entscheidung zu umkehren.











						Atomkraftwerke länger laufen lassen: Keine Option für Betreiber
					

Die hohen Energiepreise haben auch wieder vereinzelte Forderungen aufgebracht, die Laufzeit der verbleibenden sechs Atomkraftwerke in Deutschland zu verlängern. Allerdings ist es mittlerweile undenkbar, dass solche Ansinnen Erfolg haben.




					www.br.de
				




Es ist zu spät.


----------



## Mrtain (19 März 2022)

@realife 
Danke, aber ich dachte dazu gibt es mehr Zahlen.


----------



## Reallife (19 März 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> @realife
> Danke, aber ich dachte dazu gibt es mehr Zahlen.



Wenns mehr Zahlen gäbe würde die Bevölkerung evtl. merken das sie von der Politik verarscht wurde und nicht gegegen ungeimpfte oder jetzt Russen vorgehen, sondern die Politiker von ihrem "Arbeitsplatz" entfernen.


----------



## NBerger (19 März 2022)

Das wäre doch ultra cool wenn die Grünen jetzt die Atomkraftwerke erhalten würden...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 März 2022)

Reallife schrieb:


> Wenns mehr Zahlen gäbe würde die Bevölkerung evtl. merken das sie von der Politik verarscht wurde und nicht gegegen ungeimpfte oder jetzt Russen vorgehen, sondern die Politiker von ihrem "Arbeitsplatz" entfernen.


Radio Putin ist also wieder auf Sendung!


----------



## Mrtain (19 März 2022)

Reallife schrieb:


> Wenns mehr Zahlen gäbe würde die Bevölkerung evtl. merken das sie von der Politik verarscht wurde und nicht gegegen ungeimpfte oder jetzt Russen vorgehen, sondern die Politiker von ihrem "Arbeitsplatz" entfernen.


Wenn du das sagst, wird das sicherlich so sein..


----------



## Reallife (19 März 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Radio Putin ist also wieder auf Sendung!



Ach, Mr. Standpunkt ist wach?

Nur um mal einen Punkt zu nennen: 

Die Politik hat die letzten 20 Jahre regenerative Energien massiv blockiert. 

Hier eine vermutlich leicht verdauliche und unterhaltsame Quelle für Menschen mit Standpunkt:






Du darfst mir jetzt aufzeigen was an meiner Haltung daran pro Putin ist.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 März 2022)

Du kannst gerne versuchen im Namen Putin so viel Gehirnwäsche zu
betreiben wie du möchtest, ich werde kein Überläufer. 

Und wo hat die Politik blockiert, hast du den die Angebote genutzt,
die Angeboten wurden und auch noch werden. Hast du dich überhaupt
mal z.b. KFW Programme angeschaut?

Austausch einer Ölheizung auf Wärmepumpe werden zu 45% gefördert,
das ist alles andere als eine Blockade.


----------



## Reallife (19 März 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Du kannst gerne versuchen im Namen Putin so viel Gehirnwäsche zu
> betreiben wie du möchtest, ich werde kein Überläufer.
> 
> Und wo hat die Politik blockiert, hast du den die Angebote genutzt,
> ...



Wer eine Ölheizung hat, aber keine Fußbodenheizung, kann idR keine Wärmepumpe nutzen. Oder er zahlt sich bei der Stromrechnung dumm und dämlich. Oder erklär mir mal wo die 55°C für die Heizkörper herkommen sollen oder wie du mit 30°C Vorlauftemperatur bei -20°C die Wohnung mit Heizkörpern auf Temperatur bringen willst.

Und jetzt erklär mir mal was das mit Putin zu tun hat...

Oder ist "Putin" stellvertrendend für "gebildet"? Dann bitte ich dich selbstverständlich um Entschuldigung dafür das ich dich gegen deinen Willen "bilden" wollte.

p.s. Die KfW-Programme dienen nur als finanziellen Anreiz. Ob der Anreiz sinnvoll ist muss man durchrechnen.


----------



## Ralle (19 März 2022)

Reallife schrieb:


> Ach, Mr. Standpunkt ist wach?
> 
> Nur um mal einen Punkt zu nennen:
> 
> ...


Du bist so ein Troll, ich würde wirklich meinen, du bist ein AFD-Affiner Putinanhänger mit russischem Paß bis 1992, ab da dann deutscher Bürger mit Wurzeln in Westsibirien oder so. Ja, kenne ich aus eigenem Erleben, das ist nicht selten!
Geh doch in die Politik und heize deinen Haßobjekten so richitg ein. Wenn du so im Recht bist (und hast), dann dürfte dir das überhaupt nicht schwerfallen eine große Menge hinter deiner Meinung zu versammeln. Dann könnt ihr euch gemeinsam verstecken und hofffen, daß euer Kumpel Putin an der Polnisch-Ukrainischen Grenze haltmacht und den Gas-/Ölhebel nicht einsetzt. 
Ich finde es auch skandalös, dass wir uns so abhängig gemacht haben von russischen Importen, aber da werden wir so oder so durchmüssen. Das Tischtuch ist zerschnitten, auch wenn es viele noch immer nicht begriffen haben. Es gibt einen neuen kalten Krieg und der wird mind. 30 Jahre dauern, es sein denn die Russen und ich meine DIE RUSSEN, bekommen noch die Kurve. Damit rechne ich persönlich aber nciht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 März 2022)

Reallife schrieb:


> Wer eine Ölheizung hat, aber keine Fußbodenheizung, kann idR keine Wärmepumpe nutzen. Oder er zahlt sich bei der Stromrechnung dumm und dämlich. Oder erklär mir mal wo die 55°C für die Heizkörper herkommen sollen oder wie du mit 30°C Vorlauftemperatur bei -20°C die Wohnung mit Heizkörpern auf Temperatur bringen willst.
> 
> Und jetzt erklär mir mal was das mit Putin zu tun hat...
> 
> ...


Was schreibst du eigentlich für eine Quatsch!

Du hast gerade geschrieben das die Politik nichts für regenerative Energien tut,
auf das habe ich geantwortet mit der Wärmepumpe als Beispiel, gefördert werden auch andere
Dinge wie Isolierung oder Photovoltaik.

Warum stellst du mir eine Frage die nichts mit den Thema zu tun hat,
bekommst eine Antwort und Reklamierst dann das es nichts mit den
Thema zu tun hat. Bist du schon am frühen morgen besoffen? 

Im übrigen ist Putin schon lange Grund für viel Übel und Elende nicht nur in der Ukraine verantwortlich
das ist ein Hitler 2.0, da stellen sich bei mir die Nackenhaare auf.

Er bedroht schon lange deinen und meinen Lebensstandard obwohl der Westen insbesondere Deutschland
eher auf ihn zugegangen ist, als sein vorgeschobene Bedrohung zu sein.


----------



## Oberchefe (19 März 2022)

Ich kann ihm nur in einem Punkt recht geben:



> Und wo hat die Politik blockiert,



Na zum Beispiel in Bayern die 10H Abstandsregel








						10H-Regelung – KommunalWiki
					






					kommunalwiki.boell.de
				



sowie das Thema Südlink








						Stromtrasse - Kritik aus Bayern an Südlink
					

Über die Südlink-Trasse soll Strom aus Windenergie von Nord- nach Süddeutschland geleitet werden. 135 Kilometer der Trasse sollen durch Bayern laufen. Die Betreiber haben die Pläne vorgestellt und die Anwohner protestieren.




					www.deutschlandfunk.de
				




Mehr blockieren geht doch nicht?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 März 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Ich kann ihm nur in einem Punkt recht geben:





> Und wo hat die Politik blockiert,





Oberchefe schrieb:


> Na zum Beispiel in Bayern die 10H Abstandsregel


Die Regel kam ja nicht aus dem nichts oder rein aus der Politik. Hast du mal gesehen, was es in Bayern für Aufstände gibt wenn ein Windrad gebaut werden soll? Da hat sich die Politik eben den Wünschen der Bürger angenommen und die Regelung eingeführt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 März 2022)

Diese Blockaden werden sich jetzt lösen, Abstandsregeln
werden fallen, demnächst wird im jeden Vorgarten ein 
Windkraftwerk stehen.


----------



## dekuika (19 März 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Diese Blockaden werden sich jetzt lösen, Abstandsregeln
> werden fallen, demnächst wird im jeden Vorgarten ein
> Windkraftwerk stehen.


Was passiert eigentlich, wenn zuviele Windkraftanlagen den Wind beeinflussen? Welch Klimaveränderungen wären wohl zu erwarten? Das würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 März 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich, wenn zuviele Windkraftanlagen den Wind beeinflussen?


Dann werden die vom generatorischen in den motorischen Betrieb umgeschaltet 🕊


----------



## dekuika (19 März 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Dann werden die vom generatorischen in den motorischen Betrieb umgeschaltet 🕊


Kann man ja abwechselnd machen. Je nach dem, wer gerade Strom braucht.


----------



## ducati (19 März 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> demnächst wird im jeden Vorgarten ein
> Windkraftwerk stehen.


Meinst das setzt sich durch?🤔








						String · MOWEA GmbH (DE)
					

MOWEA ist ein Spin-off der technischen Universität Berlin und hat ein innovatives modulares Windenergiesystem entwickelt, wodurch eine flexible, energie- und kosteneffiziente Energieerzeugung durch Windkraft für verschiedene Anwendungen möglich wird.




					www.mowea.world


----------



## Mirko123 (19 März 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Warum haben wir nicht einen Kanzler wie Selenskyj, selbst die Länderchefs von Polen, Tschechien und Slowenien
> haben mehr Rückgrat wie unsere hohen gewählten, die mal  eben mit den Zug im Krieg nach Kiew fahren.


Ich vermute eher dass die Russen so eine Aktion von ihren Präsidenten erwarten. Bin gespannt ob der sich das jetzt traut oder doch wartet bis die letzten freien Ukrainer vertrieben sind. Es ist schon ein Unterschied ob man sich in einem Fussballstadion feiern lässt, oder zu den Soldaten geht die den Größenwahn ausbaden müssen und sich fragen warum sie auf Krankenhäuser und Kindergärten schießen müssen.


----------



## Oberchefe (19 März 2022)

> Meinst das setzt sich durch?



Eher nicht, es hat nicht jeder einen geeigneten Masten im Garten stehen.


----------



## Mrtain (19 März 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Eher nicht, es hat nicht jeder einen geeigneten Masten im Garten stehen.


Oder einen Garten....


----------



## JoGi65 (19 März 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ... demnächst wird im jeden Vorgarten ein
> Windkraftwerk stehen.


Das hoffe ich nicht. Da werden unsere Gartenpieper und Schmetterlinge keine Freunde haben. 
Ein paar unserer Tiere unter www.coridon.eu
Es gibt genug Möglichkeiten mit Speicherkraftwerken etc. und PV.


----------



## s_kraut (19 März 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich, wenn zuviele Windkraftanlagen den Wind beeinflussen? Welch Klimaveränderungen wären wohl zu erwarten? Das würde mich mal interessieren.


eine Windkraftanlage nimmt wenn sie optimal arbeitet zwischen 60 und 70% der Energie auf.

Würde sie mehr aufnehmen, würde hinter ihr zu wenig Luft abfließen usw.

Also ja, es gibt einige Gesichtspunkte zu berücksichtigen. Und da ist die Physik halt wie sie ist. Unverhandelbar. 

Hoch bauen, verteilt bauen, offshore bauen....ideal.

Und politische Interessen wie Bündeln und Flachhalten .. eine seltsame Müdigkeit tritt ein.


----------



## ducati (20 März 2022)

Grad im Radio gehört: wegen Putin brauchen wir jetzt autofreie Sonntage und Tempolimit 100 auf Autobahnen...
Es drehn echt grad wieder alle durch und machen das ganze Land kirre... wie bei Corona...


----------



## Reallife (20 März 2022)

Grad was witziges von "Die Anstalt" gefunden.


----------



## s_kraut (20 März 2022)

Reallife schrieb:


> Grad was witziges von "Die Anstalt" gefunden.


nett, aber möglicherweise etwas aus der Zeit gefallen?
Damals stand das Bild vom russischen knuddeligen Teddy-Bär noch..heute wütet er zwischen Frauen und Kindern.


----------



## jensemann (21 März 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> nett, aber möglicherweise etwas aus der Zeit gefallen?
> Damals stand das Bild vom russischen knuddeligen Teddy-Bär noch..heute wütet er zwischen Frauen und Kindern.


Find ich nicht. 
Der Georg Dabbeljuh hat seinerzeit schon seine Angst vor einem einigen Europa geäussert und dass es besser ist, wenn sich die EU und Russland nicht annähern. Dafür wurde gesorgt und das schon seit vielen Jahren.
Wenn man genau hinschaut, wer von dem Konflikt profitiert, sieht man, dass USA und deren beste Öl-Freunde jetzt ganz gut Geld machen.


----------



## Mirko123 (22 März 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Find ich nicht.
> Der Georg Dabbeljuh hat seinerzeit schon seine Angst vor einem einigen Europa geäussert und dass es besser ist, wenn sich die EU und Russland nicht annähern.


Also Ländern wie Finnland einen NATO- Beitritt verbieten, nur weil es einigen im Kreml nicht passt? Diese Länder sollten frei entscheiden können.



jensemann schrieb:


> Wenn man genau hinschaut, wer von dem Konflikt profitiert, sieht man, dass USA und deren beste Öl-Freunde jetzt ganz gut Geld machen


Auch für die USA hat der Konflikt gesamtwirtschaftlich Nachteile. Willst Du davon ablenken wer hier der Aggressor ist?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 März 2022)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Auch für die USA hat der Konflikt gesamtwirtschaftlich Nachteile. Willst Du davon ablenken wer hier der Aggressor ist?


Ist der Krieg für die USA nicht eher Wirtschaftsförderung? Die geplante Beschaffung der 100 Mio teuren F-35 gehört auch dazu.









						Infografik: Das sind die größten Waffenhändler weltweit
					

Die Grafik zeigt den Anteil der




					de.statista.com


----------



## s_kraut (22 März 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ist der Krieg für die USA nicht eher Wirtschaftsförderung? Die geplante Beschaffung der 100 Mio teuren F-35 gehört auch dazu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na klar, viel mehr außer Mais und Waffen exportieren die USA heute nicht mehr.....ach ja und Gas, dessen Preis jetzt auch steigt.


----------



## Ralle (22 März 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Na klar, viel mehr außer Mais und Waffen exportieren die USA heute nicht mehr.....ach ja und Gas, dessen Preis jetzt auch steigt.


Geht‘s noch? Kann man zynischer sein? 
Ich schäme mich schon genug für unsere zögerliche Regierung mit diesem zombieähnlichen Kanzler, aber was du hier äußerst ist so richtig beschämend.


----------



## s_kraut (22 März 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Geht‘s noch? Kann man zynischer sein?
> Ich schäme mich schon genug für unsere zögerliche Regierung mit diesem zombieähnlichen Kanzler, aber was du hier äußerst ist so richtig beschämend.


Tut mir Leid, aber so isses nunmal.

Ich hab meine Heizung aus übrigens.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 März 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Heizung aus übrigens.


Bei 17°C heute sicherlich verschmerzbar.


----------



## s_kraut (22 März 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Bei 17°C heute sicherlich verschmerzbar.


...kann man sich schlimmer vorstellen.
bisher hat niemand meine Fenster kaputt gebombt und ich muss auch nicht im Keller sitzen.


----------



## Reallife (23 März 2022)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Also Ländern wie Finnland einen NATO- Beitritt verbieten, nur weil es einigen im Kreml nicht passt? Diese Länder sollten frei entscheiden können.


Die Länder können frei entscheiden. Sie müssen aber davon ausgehen das andere da nicht mitspielen. So zumindest die Realität.

Was meinst du würde passieren wenn Canada und Mexiko ein Militärbündnis eingehen, die USA nicht mit einbeziehen und Atomwaffen in ihren Ländern stationieren?

Nach deiner Denkweise wäre es völlig in Ordnung wenn die beiden Länder das tun würden und die USA dürften sich nicht einmal darüber aufregen.

Siehe Cubakrise.


----------



## s_kraut (23 März 2022)

Reallife schrieb:


> Die Länder können frei entscheiden. Sie müssen aber davon ausgehen das andere da nicht mitspielen. So zumindest die Realität.
> 
> Was meinst du würde passieren wenn Canada und Mexiko ein Militärbündnis eingehen, die USA nicht mit einbeziehen und Atomwaffen in ihren Ländern stationieren?
> 
> ...


Es wäre nach deinem Beispiel so, dass dann die USA Kuba verwüsten würden, welches in dem Militärbündnis gar nicht dabei ist.


----------



## GLT (23 März 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Geht‘s noch? Kann man zynischer sein?


Weniger Emotionalität täte gut - und nüchtern betrachtet ist das nur ein Faktum.
In jedem Krieg, jeder Krise gibt es Nutzniesser - und die schämen sich keineswegs dafür.
Moralisch verwerflich, aber so ist es halt mal.


Ralle schrieb:


> Ich schäme mich schon genug für unsere zögerliche Regierung mit diesem zombieähnlichen Kanzler


Ich mag Scholz nicht wirklich u. mich ärgert, dass er trotz höchst dubioser Machenschaften dafür nicht zur Verantwortung gezogen wurde - wie Merz übrigens auch - aber was will er denn wirklich machen?
Hätte er sofort (wie es die USA "gefordert" hat) den Gashahn zudrehen sollen u. somit Wärme-/Stromversorgung u. Wirtschaft von Deutschland unmittelbar in den Abgrund lenken? Was glaubst Du, was hier los wäre, wenn man so agiert hätte u. das in die Binsen geht.


----------



## jensemann (23 März 2022)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Also Ländern wie Finnland einen NATO- Beitritt verbieten, nur weil es einigen im Kreml nicht passt? Diese Länder sollten frei entscheiden können.
> 
> 
> Auch für die USA hat der Konflikt gesamtwirtschaftlich Nachteile. Willst Du davon ablenken wer hier der Aggressor ist?


Finnland ist zumindest in der EU und Russland/Sowjetunumion hat sich dort schon einmal ne blutige Nase geholt. Finnland ist mit Bodentruppen nur im Winter erreichbar und für den Winterkampf sind die Finnen berühmt.

Die wirtschaftlichen Nachteile für die USA halten sich doch sehr in Grenzen. Da war es auch leicht, den Erdölimport aus Russland zu stoppen, zumal der gerade mal 3% der Ölimporte der USA ausgemacht hat. 
Die USA tut seit dem 2. Weltkrieg nichts anderes als ihre "Interessen" weltweit zu verteidigen und wenn man z.B. mal dieses Buch überflogen hat, sollte einem einiges klar werden.

Ich will nicht davon ablenken, wer im Ukraine-Krieg der Agressor ist. Aber vielleicht lohnt es sich, darüber nachzudenken, wem ein Krieg tatsächlich nützt. Nur persönliche Machtfantasien sind auf keinen Fall der Grund.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 März 2022)

Es geht ja auch gar nicht um den USA, die sind für Europa genauso schlecht wie
die Russen, diese greifen gerade mit vorgeschobenen gründen ein Nachbarland
an und hinterlassen verbrannte Erde.
Nur die Deutschen haben mal so erbarmungslos die Zivilbevölkerung im Ziel gehabt.
Die Russen sollten verstanden haben, das es nicht in Ordnung ist.


----------



## jensemann (23 März 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Nur die Deutschen haben mal so erbarmungslos die Zivilbevölkerung im Ziel gehabt.
> Die Russen sollten verstanden haben, das es nicht in Ordnung ist.


Der Sowjetarmee und auch den nachfolgenden russischen Streitkräften war die Zivilbevölkerung schon immer egal. In jedem Krieg an dem sie beteiligt waren. Nur wer sein eigenes Land verteidigt, schert sich um die Zivilbevölkerung.


----------



## Ralle (23 März 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> Weniger Emotionalität täte gut - und nüchtern betrachtet ist das nur ein Faktum.
> In jedem Krieg, jeder Krise gibt es Nutzniesser - und die schämen sich keineswegs dafür.
> Moralisch verwerflich, aber so ist es halt mal.


Da kann man hinterher drüber diskutieren, aber in der Ukraine werden gerade Menschen massakriert und wir stören uns an so einem Sch... und müssen das auch ausdiskutieren? Nur leider wird das später eher unter den Tisch gekehrt, gilt ja auch für die Spritpreise hier in D, die Ölkonzerne haben gerade ihren Gewinn pro Liter verdoppelt und gehen davon nicht mehr runter. Aber ihnen deshalb Interesse oder gar aktives Hinarbeiten zu so einem Krieg zuzuschreiben, das halte ich doch für unangemessen, weil unbewiesen. Das sind erstmal alles haltlose Verdächtigungen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 März 2022)

zumal man noch sagen muss, das nicht die Energiekonzerne, soviel mehr gewinn
machen, es ist der Staat, der auf Energie unzählige Steuern hat und dies leicht
anpassen könnte. Die neue CO2 Steuer ist noch nicht ganz alt.


----------



## GLT (23 März 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Aber ihnen deshalb Interesse oder gar aktives Hinarbeiten zu so einem Krieg zuzuschreiben, das halte ich doch für unangemessen, weil unbewiesen. Das sind erstmal alles haltlose Verdächtigungen.


In welchem Beitrag wird derartiges behauptet? Bislang konnte ich nur lesen, dass eine Wirtschaft durch die aktuelle Situation eher wenig geschädigt, aber ggfs. Nutznießer sein wird.
Aktuell halte ich obiges Zitat für eine arge u. durchaus emotionale Interpretation deinerseits, lasse mich aber gerne aufklären.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 März 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> zumal man noch sagen muss, das nicht die Energiekonzerne, soviel mehr gewinn
> machen, es ist der Staat, der auf Energie unzählige Steuern hat und dies leicht
> anpassen könnte. Die neue CO2 Steuer ist noch nicht ganz alt.


Die Italiener senken gerade ihre Steuern für Kraftstoff


----------



## Ralle (23 März 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> In welchem Beitrag wird derartiges behauptet? Bislang konnte ich nur lesen, dass eine Wirtschaft durch die aktuelle Situation eher wenig geschädigt, aber ggfs. Nutznießer sein wird.
> Aktuell halte ich obiges Zitat für eine arge u. durchaus emotionale Interpretation deinerseits, lasse mich aber gerne aufklären.


Genau das halte ich in der derzeitigen Situation für ziemlich unangebracht und für dummes Geschwätz.
Wenn jemand den Menschen neben dir mit einer Pistole abknallt, fängst du dann auch an, zuerst darüber zu lamentieren, dass der Hersteller und Verkäufer von Pistole und Patrone ein Geschäft gemacht hat und nun auch noch ein neues Geschäft ansteht, da er einen neue Patrone verkaufen kann?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 März 2022)

Ich denke mit den Gas hat sich jetzt erledigt, brauchen wir ja gar nicht erst den Vertrag aufkündigen


----------



## GLT (23 März 2022)

@Ralle 
Reine Fakten sind Geschwätz, gleichzeitig aber Leuten Aussagen in den Mund legen zu wollen, die keiner getätigt hat...

Schnauf mal durch und komm runter


----------



## Heinileini (23 März 2022)

Dass wir jetzt in Rubel zahlen sollen, dürfte niemanden verwundern oder überraschen.
Aber wann wurde bisher gezahlt? Haben wir noch oder schon Schulden für Gas, das sich auf unserem Terrain befindet.
Was ist mit den Vorräten, die sich zwar auf unserem Terrain, aber in Lagern befindet, die uns nicht gehören?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 März 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Genau das halte ich in der derzeitigen Situation für ziemlich unangebracht *und für dummes Geschwätz*.


Das ist halt eine Tatsache, das es auch Profiteure gibt. Auch wenn diese Tatsache unschön ist.



Ralle schrieb:


> Wenn jemand den Menschen* neben dir* mit einer Pistole abknallt


Und wenn der Mensch 5.000km entfernt ist? Ich habe den Eindruck der Krieg ist für viele in DE unangenehm, weil er recht nahe ist und er sich finanziell auch sehr bemerkbar macht. Bei Afghanistan / Irak / Mali usw. hat man nur Randnotizen in den Nachrichten gehört, es gab kaum aktive Unterstützung für das hungernde Volk, keine Spendenaktionen und Solidarität sowieso nicht. Die Flüchtlinge waren auch nicht sonderlich willkommen. Jetzt ist es ja schon fast en vogue zu unterstützen und sie willkommen zu heißen. Irgendwie finde ich es auch bizarr, wie sich Firmen mit Sanktionen gegenseitig übertrumpfen. Geht es da noch um die Sache oder ist das schon Marketing.

Ich bin gegen Krieg, und zwar gegen jeden. Ob 50km neben mir oder auf der anderen Seite der Welt. Aber mich beschleicht das Gefühl, das die Allgemeinheit umso mehr gegen einen Krieg ist, umso näher er liegt.....


----------



## Ralle (23 März 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> @Ralle
> Reine Fakten sind Geschwätz, gleichzeitig aber Leuten Aussagen in den Mund legen zu wollen, die keiner getätigt hat...


Das der Himmel gerade blau ist ist auch ein reiner Fakt, aber wenn ich das hier einbringe ist es selbstverständlich dummes Geschwätz, das kann nicht so schwer zu verstehen sein, wenn man denn verstehen will, was ich überhaupt damit anmerke.


----------



## vollmi (23 März 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Die Italiener senken gerade ihre Steuern für Kraftstoff


Was ich für ein falsches Zeichen halte. Die steuern haben sich ja nicht verändert (Klar sind prozentual). Und der rohölpreis auch nicht. Was sich verändert hat, ist die Gewinnspanne der Konzerne. Was hindert die konzerne daran den preis um die steuerermässigung weiter zu erhöhen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 März 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Dass wir jetzt in Rubel zahlen sollen, dürfte niemanden verwundern oder überraschen.
> Aber wann wurde bisher gezahlt? Haben wir noch oder schon Schulden für Gas, das sich auf unserem Terrain befindet.
> Was ist mit den Vorräten, die sich zwar auf unserem Terrain, aber in Lagern befindet, die uns nicht gehören?


Die werden jetzt beschlagnahmt, macht der Vertragspartner ja auch.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 März 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das ist halt eine Tatsache, das es auch Profiteure gibt. Auch wenn diese Tatsache unschön ist.
> 
> 
> Und wenn der Mensch 5.000km entfernt ist? Ich habe den Eindruck der Krieg ist für viele in DE unangenehm, weil er recht nahe ist und er sich finanziell auch sehr bemerkbar macht. Bei Afghanistan / Irak / Mali usw. hat man nur Randnotizen in den Nachrichten gehört, es gab kaum aktive Unterstützung für das hungernde Volk, keine Spendenaktionen und Solidarität sowieso nicht. Die Flüchtlinge waren auch nicht sonderlich willkommen. Jetzt ist es ja schon fast en vogue zu unterstützen und sie willkommen zu heißen. Irgendwie finde ich es auch bizarr, wie sich Firmen mit Sanktionen gegenseitig übertrumpfen. Geht es da noch um die Sache oder ist das schon Marketing.
> ...


Willkommen waren die Flüchtlinge aus den Arabischen Raum auch … erst,
bis der Terroranschlag auf der Kölner Domplatte, viel Vertrauen zerstört hat. 
Für mich war das ein gelenkte Aktion, wie sonst kommen so viele auf die Idee
mal eben Sylvester in Köln vor den Dom zu feiern.


----------



## JSEngineering (23 März 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Aber mich beschleicht das Gefühl, das die Allgemeinheit umso mehr gegen einen Krieg ist, umso näher er liegt.....


Es ist physiologischer Fakt, dass das menschliche Gehirn Meister im Verdrängen ist. Ansonsten würde es an negativen Erfahrungen zerbrechen.
Natürlich verdrängt man einen Krieg eher, je weiter der weg ist und je weniger er einen betrifft. Und mit dem Verdrängen geht auch eine sinkende Intensität eines Anti-Kriegs-Engagement einher.

Wenn in Berlin einer ermordet wird interessiert Dich das auch weniger, als wenn das in Deinem Ort passiert. Die Gefahr ist dann einfach näher.

Ich möchte behaupten, dass diese Tatsache zwar an Deinem grundsätzlichen Mitgefühl nichts ändert, es Dich aber aus oben genannten Gründen weniger tangiert. Ich würde Dich deswegen aber nicht gefühlsarm nennen, sondern “normal“...

Genau so ist es mit diesem Krieg: er ist so nahe, dass man ihn nicht verdrängen kann und außerdem tangiert er das eigene Sicherheitsgefühl. Daher sind die Menschen deutlich emotionaler.


----------



## JSEngineering (23 März 2022)

vollmi schrieb:


> Was ich für ein falsches Zeichen halte. Die steuern haben sich ja nicht verändert (Klar sind prozentual). Und der rohölpreis auch nicht. Was sich verändert hat, ist die Gewinnspanne der Konzerne. Was hindert die konzerne daran den preis um die steuerermässigung weiter zu erhöhen?


Das sehe ich genauso. Die Länder, die momentan schnelle Geldgeschenke machen, haben bald Wahlen anstehen.
Die Preise sind schnell hoch gegangen, als kurzfristig wegen Kriegsbeginn das Öl teurer wurde.
Nur müßte er jetzt genau so schnell auch wieder nach unten gehen, weil die Ölpreise wieder sinken. Das geht aber nur im Schneckentempo.
Dort muß der Staat absetzen mit dem Kartellamt.
Ansonsten machen wir den gleichen Fehler wie beim Atomstrom: Die Unternehmen stecken sich die Taschen voll, so lange es gut läuft. Sobald es Probleme gibt, wird nach dem Staat gerufen...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 März 2022)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Genau so ist es mit diesem Krieg: er ist so nahe, dass man ihn nicht verdrängen kann und außerdem tangiert er das eigene Sicherheitsgefühl. Daher sind die Menschen deutlich emotionaler.


wir werden ja auch direkt bedroht und erleben in sehr kurzer Zeit
die folgen zb. der Flüchtlinge, Energiepreise.


----------



## jensemann (24 März 2022)

Mit der Forderung, dass Öl/Gas nur noch in Rubel zu zahlen wäre, könnte sich der Vladi sein eigenes Grab geschaufelt haben.
Der Letzte, der sein Öl für was anderes als Dollar verkaufen wollte, wurde in einem Keller in Bagdad aufgeknüpft.
Und dieses Mal müsste man noch nichtmal lügen wenns um Massenvernichtungswaffen geht.

Irgendwie kommt mir der ganze Ablauf bekannt vor....nur dieses Mal sind wir dichter dran und ziemlich sicher direkt betroffen.


----------



## JSEngineering (24 März 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> könnte sich der Vladi sein eigenes Grab geschaufelt haben.


Wieso Grab geschaufelt? Prinzipiell ist das doch schlau... aus zwei Gründen: Er kann mit Devisen nichts mehr anfangen, seit die Banken boykottiert werden und außerdem und vor allem: Er hat immer gesagt, daß er trotz aller Streitigkeiten weiter liefern wird.
Wenn er aber jetzt solche Anforderungen stellt, dann können wir als Kunde nicht mehr bezahlen und er hat einen legitimen Grund, die Pipeline zu schließen. "Ich will ja liefern, aber wenn die nicht bezahlen...".
Damit werden sich in naher Zukunft auch alle Diskussionen *ob* wir den Gasimport stoppen in Wohlgefallen auflösen...


----------



## jensemann (24 März 2022)

Dem Saddam ging es ähnlich, nach dem Kuwait-Konflikt Anfang der 90er war auch der Irak mit massiven Handelsembargos belegt und er *durfte* sein Öl am Weltmarkt nicht verkaufen. Daraufhin hat er beschlossen, auch Rubel, Euro oder Yen zu akzeptieren. Was danach geschah, sollten alle ü30 unter uns eigentlich noch wissen.


----------



## Rudi (24 März 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Die werden jetzt beschlagnahmt, macht der Vertragspartner ja auch.



Wer hält sich an Verträge und wer nicht ??


----------



## leo (25 März 2022)

Wohin gehen die 100 Mrd?


----------



## winnman (26 März 2022)

Ohne Kommentar gerade an einer Trafik als Laufschrift gesehen:

Nieder mit Adolf Putin


----------



## s_kraut (6 April 2022)

Offensichtlich suchen Putins Schergen verbittert weiter nach dem unteren Ende der Skala.....etwas besseres geht in dieser Philosophie in Kombination mit dieser Technologie (beides eigentlich seit mindestens 50 Jahren abgelaufen) offensichtlich nicht.
Was Putin wohl gerade umtreibt in seinem Führerbunker?


----------



## Ralle (10 April 2022)

This call to put Putin on trial is gaining momentum
					

People from around the world are calling for Putin to stand trial for crimes in Ukraine. Let's add two million voices to this urgent call for justice and peace!




					secure.avaaz.org


----------



## Rudi (10 April 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> This call to put Putin on trial is gaining momentum
> 
> 
> People from around the world are calling for Putin to stand trial for crimes in Ukraine. Let's add two million voices to this urgent call for justice and peace!
> ...


Was soll das bedeuten. Ich kann kein englisch !


----------



## Markus (10 April 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Was soll das bedeuten. Ich kann kein englisch !



Puhh... Das ist jetzt durchaus problematisch... 

Ich hätte ja gesagt: "nimm den Google translator"

Aber dieses US Amerikanische Teufelsding wird dir den Text halt gnadenlos in antirussische Hetze und westliche Kriegspropaganda konvertieren.


----------



## Rudi (10 April 2022)

Dann versuch mal den englischen Text raus zu kopieren und zu übersetzen. Ich dachte ich bekomme eine vernünftige Antwort.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 April 2022)

Für die, die kein Englisch können und sich auch mit einem Übersetzungstool schwertun:

1:1 aus dem Übersetzer ohne Nachbearbeitung:


> Als Bürgerinnen und Bürger aus aller Welt fordern wir Sie dringend auf, Putin und seine Komplizen persönlich für ihre illegale Invasion in der Ukraine zur Rechenschaft zu ziehen, indem Sie ein neues Sondertribunal zur Bestrafung des Verbrechens der Aggression einrichten. Wir fordern Sie außerdem auf, die gesonderte Untersuchung mutmaßlicher Kriegsverbrechen und Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit in der Ukraine durch den Internationalen Strafgerichtshof uneingeschränkt zu unterstützen. Ohne eine solche Rechenschaftspflicht wird es keinen Frieden geben - wir zählen auf Sie.





> Während verängstigte Mütter und Kinder vor den Bomben und Kugeln fliehen, begeht Putin das "höchste internationale Verbrechen" - die Aggression - direkt vor unseren Augen. Es gibt einen wirksamen Weg, ihn zur Rechenschaft zu ziehen: ein neues Tribunal nach Nürnberger Vorbild, um ihn persönlich für diese abscheuliche Tat anzuklagen.
> 
> Der ukrainische Außenminister Dmytro Kuleba ruft die Welt auf, dieses neue Sondergericht zu schaffen, und die Unterstützung wächst schnell. Ein massiver öffentlicher Rückhalt würde dieser Idee unwiderstehlichen Auftrieb verleihen und Putin und seinen Kumpanen eine deutliche Botschaft übermitteln: Die Welt wird euch persönlich zur Rechenschaft ziehen.
> 
> Dieses neue Gericht ist der Schlüssel, um nicht nur die Ukraine, sondern die ganze Welt vor einem Angriff zu schützen, der von der ersten Minute an illegal war. Schließen Sie sich dem weltweiten Aufruf an, Putins Verbrechen in einem neuen Tribunal nach Nürnberger Vorbild zu verfolgen - und Avaaz wird direkt mit renommierten Experten zusammenarbeiten, um dies voranzutreiben.


----------



## Rudi (10 April 2022)

Danke für die Übersetzung. Da gibt es sicherlich schon eine riesige Warteschlange wo er sich anstellen muss.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 April 2022)

Freilandhühner demonstrieren für Käfighaltung:


----------



## Ralle (10 April 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Freilandhühner demonstrieren für Käfighaltung:


Einfach den russischen Paß in die Hände drücken und ins nächste Wehrbüro nach Kalinigrad schicken.
/Ironie AUS!


----------



## s_kraut (10 April 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Einfach den russischen Paß in die Hände drücken und ins nächste Wehrbüro nach Kalinigrad schicken.
> /Ironie AUS!


 Oder mal für Spass mit der Ukraine-Fahne in Moskau demonstrieren gehen, dann zeigt sich das wahre Gesicht Russlands völlig unverblendet und ohne Fake-News - da gehe ich jede Wette ein.
Und für die Demonstranten mit Russlandfahne in Berlin nochmal die Frage: wieviel Frostschutzmittel muss man trinken, dass man auf der Straße demonstriert für ein Regime, welches selbst Demonstrationen verbietet und Demonstranten einsperrt?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 April 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> dass man auf der Straße demonstriert für ein Regime, welches selbst Demonstrationen verbietet und Demonstranten einsperrt?


Natürlich darf man dort demonstrieren. Die Auswahl für was ist nur "leicht" eingeschränkt.


----------



## Markus (10 April 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Dann versuch mal den englischen Text raus zu kopieren und zu übersetzen. Ich dachte ich bekomme eine vernünftige Antwort.



Sorry, war nicht böse gemeint. 
Den konnte ich mir einfach nicht verkneifen


----------



## jensemann (11 April 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Einfach den russischen Paß in die Hände drücken und ins nächste Wehrbüro nach Kalinigrad schicken.
> /Ironie AUS!


Ich sehe das komplett ohne Ironie. Das Recht auf Demonstrationen in D ist deutschen Staatsbürgern vorbehalten. 
Wer als russischer Staatsbürger hier lebt und das russische Vorgehen in der Ukraine unterstützt, darf gerne in die kalte Heimat zurück und mithelfen.


----------



## Mrtain (11 April 2022)

https://mobil.ksta.de/koeln/erdogan...der-demonstrieren--24459010?cb=1649671102158&


----------



## vollmi (12 April 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Und für die Demonstranten mit Russlandfahne in Berlin nochmal die Frage: wieviel Frostschutzmittel muss man trinken, dass man auf der Straße demonstriert für ein Regime, welches selbst Demonstrationen verbietet und Demonstranten einsperrt?


Naja, geil find ich ja auch. An einem Wochenende demonstriert man gegen Coronamassnahmen und das man Unterdrückt wird. Um am nächsten Wochenende für ein Regime zu protestieren das freie Meinungsäusserung mit Haft bestraft.


----------



## hucki (12 April 2022)




----------



## Markus (12 April 2022)

Ich bin mir sicher das in diesem Konvoi zu 80% Vollidioten mitgefahren sind.
Ich finde es auch schrecklich was in den Köpfen dieser Menschen vorgeht.
Ich kann mich in keinster Weise mit ihrer Sicht auf die Dinge identifizieren.

Aber ich finde es gut dass sie das machen dürfen.
Und an dem Tag wo es verboten wird, steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit das ich auch mit fahre exponentiell.
Einfach nur aus Prinzip!

Diese ganze Geschrei nach Verboten und Regulierungen ist für mich nichts weiter als ein Zeichen von Unfähigkeit und Schwäche.
Da marschiere ich noch eher mit Nazis, Querdenkern, Reichsbürgern und wenn es den unbedingt sein muss auch mit den Volldeppen von der Antifa als das ich so ein Verbot auch nur im Ansatz akzeptiere.

Wenn unsere Demokratie das nicht mehr aushält, dann können wir meinetwegen gleich zumachen.
Oder besser aufmachen und uns von der den tollen politischen Systemen aus Russland und China bereichern lassen.

Das einzige was man verbieten muss sind die meisten Verbote.


----------



## Mrtain (12 April 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Wenn unsere Demokratie das nicht mehr aushält, dann können wir meinetwegen gleich zumachen.
> Oder besser aufmachen und und von der den tollen politischen Systemen aus Russland und China bereichern lassen.
> 
> Das einzige was man verbieten muss sind die meisten Verbote.


💯


----------



## Rudi (12 April 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Einfach den russischen Paß in die Hände drücken und ins nächste Wehrbüro nach Kalinigrad schicken.
> /Ironie AUS!


Bist Du noch im Wehrfähigen Alter? Hast Du die Tasche bereit gestellt?


----------



## Rudi (12 April 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Sorry, war nicht böse gemeint.
> Den konnte ich mir einfach nicht verkneifen


Ok, kein Problem. Ich bin leider auch schon die alte Generation und da kommt man dann wirklich nicht immer so klar mit der Technik, leider.


----------



## Ralle (12 April 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Bist Du noch im Wehrfähigen Alter? Hast Du die Tasche bereit gestellt?


??? Was genau willst du sagen??? 

Und ja, wenn es hier losgeht, steh ich bereit, ganz sicher!
Artillerie wird immer benötigt, Aufklärer erst recht!


----------



## Rudi (12 April 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> ??? Was genau willst du sagen???
> 
> Und ja, wenn es hier losgeht, steh ich bereit, ganz sicher!
> Artillerie wird immer benötigt, Aufklärer erst recht!


Und du hast keine Angst für deine Kinder und Enkel. Mit Öl ins Feuer gießen ist kein Brand zu löschen


----------



## Ralle (12 April 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Und du hast keine Angst für deine Kinder und Enkel. Mit Öl ins Feuer gießen ist kein Brand zu löschen


Genau deshalb müssen wir uns solchen Mördern und ihren Kumpanen immer entgegenstellen!
Ich hab mehr Angst davor, dass der Affe immer weitermacht, als davor, ihm Parolie zu bieten.
Die Ukrainer machen es genau richtig, aber dazu gehört eine ganze Menge!

Was willst du tun? Die Ukraine übergeben, noch ein kleines Geschenkchen (vlt. Littauen und Polen) dazu und dann zur Tagesordnung übergehen?
Was glaubst du, wird passieren?


----------



## Ralle (12 April 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Bist Du noch im Wehrfähigen Alter? Hast Du die Tasche bereit gestellt?


Ich würd immer noch gerne wissen, was deine Antwort mit meinem eigentlichen Post zu tun hat!


----------



## Mrtain (12 April 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Und du hast keine Angst für deine Kinder und Enkel. Mit Öl ins Feuer gießen ist kein Brand zu löschen


Diese Sorgenn scheinen Putin und Co. ja nicht zu haben. Dazu sagst du leider nichts.
Am besten wäre es natürlich, erst garnicht mit dem Feuer zu spielen. Dann entsteht auch kein Brand.


----------



## Markus (12 April 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Bist Du noch im Wehrfähigen Alter? Hast Du die Tasche bereit gestellt?



Also ich verstehe diesen Satz auch nicht.
Wie meinst du das?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 April 2022)

heute auf ntv


> *+++ 17:44 Putin erklärt "Wirtschaftskrieg" gegen Russland für gescheitert +++*
> Russlands Präsident Wladimir Putin erklärt einen vermeintlichen westlichen "Wirtschaftskrieg" gegen sein Land für gescheitert. "Dieser Blitzkrieg, auf den unsere Missgönner gesetzt haben, ist natürlich fehlgeschlagen, das ist offensichtlich", sagt Putin bei einer gemeinsamen Pressekonferenz mit dem belarussischen Machthaber Alexander Lukaschenko im Osten Russlands. Russlands Wirtschaft und Finanzsystem stünden "fest auf beiden Beinen". Zugleich räumt der Kremlchef auch Probleme durch die wegen Russlands Krieg in der Ukraine verhängten westlichen Sanktionen ein - etwa in der Logistik und bei Abrechnungen. "Natürlich gibt es Probleme", sagt Putin. Die Waren, darunter etwa Dünger, würden ihren Weg aber trotzdem zum Kunden finden. "Die Wirtschaft arbeitet ziemlich stabil", so Putin. Russland sei auch auf möglicherweise weiter steigende Risiken gefasst. Die Schwierigkeiten würden aber gemeistert und machten Russland am Ende stärker.


Das hat er auch nicht verstanden, es ist
kein Wirtschaftskrieg, sondern eine Spezialoperation, um Russland vom Kapitalismus zu befreien.


----------



## kafiphai (13 April 2022)




----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 April 2022)

Na Und ….?


----------



## jensemann (13 April 2022)

Die Ukraine ist ja kein Kriegsgebiet sondern ein Spezialoperationsgebiet 
Und Wahlwerbung hatte noch nie etwas mit der tatsächlichen Politik der Partei zu tun. Das gilt für alle Parteien.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 April 2022)

Vor der Wahl ist ( und war schon immer ) was anderes als nach der Wahl.
Und Situationen/Notwendigkeiten können sich auch ändern.


----------



## Ralle (13 April 2022)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 60453


Oh Mann, @kafiphai.
Meinst du das wirklich ernst, ist das denn tatsächlich so schwierig zu verstehen?
Was ist so reizvoll an diesem ganzen "Der Staat lügt mich an, ich werde betrogen ....?"
Was geht nur in den Köpfen dieser Menschen vor?


----------



## Ralle (13 April 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Vor der Wahl ist ( und war schon immer ) was anderes als nach der Wahl.
> Und Situationen können sich auch ändern.


Man soll die Leute schon mit ihren Wahl-Aussagen beim Wort nehmen und auch nicht locker lassen.
Aber in diesem Fall, ist das doch nicht so schwer zu verstehen? Das muß man doch nicht mal fragen oder?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 April 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das muß man doch nicht mal fragen oder?


Das Ganze zu hinterfragen finde ich erst mal in Ordnung und legitim.
Das dann in Facebook/Telegram/Foren in der Form zu teilen halte ich auch für äußerst primitiven Quatsch.
Aber eine bestimmte Zielgruppe erreicht es sicherlich.


----------



## Mrtain (13 April 2022)

Wenn man dann noch alles schön aus dem Kontext reißt...
Es ist ja auch hinlänglich bekannt, dass man als Mitglied einer Regierungskoalition auch Entscheidung mitzutragen hat, die nicht unbedingt mit der eigenen Position vereinbar sind.


----------



## Rudi (13 April 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Wenn man dann noch alles schön aus dem Kontext reißt...
> Es ist ja auch hinlänglich bekannt, dass man als Mitglied einer Regierungskoalition auch Entscheidung mitzutragen hat, die nicht unbedingt mit der eigenen Position vereinbar sind.


Du denkst das das nicht die eigene Position der Grünen ist ???


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 April 2022)

Die Grünen bzw. Habeck waren auch immer schon gegen Atomkraft. Und nun:


> Um die Versorgung zu sichern, will Wirtschaftsminister Habeck die drei verbliebenen deutschen AKWs notfalls länger laufen lassen.


Situationen ändern sich halt und man kann nicht immer seine Ideologie umsetzen.
Quelle


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 April 2022)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 60453


Manchmal wird man halt von der Realität überholt. Wie auch Steinmeier. 

Und wer sonst die letzten 20 Jahr mit seinen Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen-Träume über den Tatsachen geschwebt ist, schlägt nun hart auf dem Boden der Fakten auf.

Spatestens 2014 (Krim) hätte doch der letzte Träumer (m/w/d) wach werden müssen.

Aber nein, sie haben Deutschland in Europa weiter isoliert und in die Abhängigkeit geführt:





__





						Nord Stream - Die Isolation Deutschlands durch unverantwortliche Außen- und Sicherheitspolitik
					

Ein Beitrag von Alex Kohler, Themenbeauftragter Außenpolitik  Das Ziel Deutschlands in seiner Außen- und Sicherheitspolitik sollte es in erster Linie sein, die Zusammenarbeit in diesem Bereich in Europa zu fördern und gemeinsame europäische Sicherheitsinteressen zu verfolgen. Das bedingt auch, Rüc




					www.piratenpartei.de


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 April 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Die Grünen bzw. Habeck waren auch immer schon gegen Atomkraft. Und nun:
> 
> Situationen ändern sich halt und man kann nicht immer seine Ideologie umsetzen.
> Quelle


Habeck ist sicher immer noch gegen Atomhkraft – hat aber den Schwenk von Opposition zu "Verantwortung tragen" offensichtlich geschafft.

Ganz im Gegensatz zu Lauterbach.


----------



## Mrtain (13 April 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Du denkst das das nicht die eigene Position der Grünen ist ???


Nein, wie kommst du den auf das schmale Brett?


----------



## Mrtain (13 April 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Manchmal wird man halt von der Realität überholt. Wie auch Steinmeier.
> 
> Und wer sonst die letzten 20 Jahr mit seinen Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen-Träume über den Tatsachen geschwebt ist, schlägt nun hart auf dem Boden der Fakten auf.
> 
> ...


 
Spätestens seid 2014 hätte man über den Bau von LPG-Terminls mehr als nur nachdenken sollen. 
Aber aus der jetzigen Position die damals getroffenen Entscheidungen zu kritisieren ist natürlich auch sehr einfach...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 April 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Spätestens seid 2014 hätte man über den Bau von LPG-Terminls mehr als nur nachdenken sollen.
> Aber aus der jetzigen Position die damals getroffenen Entscheidungen zu kritisieren ist natürlich auch sehr einfach...


Danach ist man halt auch immer schlauer. Zur NordStream kam ja auch kaum Gegenwind. Die einzigen die ernsthaft gewarnt haben waren die USA ( sicherlich unter anderem auch aus eigenen Interessen heraus ). Von deutscher Seite gab es wenig Gegenwind.


----------



## Markus (13 April 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Danach ist man halt auch immer schlauer. Zur NordStream kam ja auch kaum Gegenwind. Die einzigen die ernsthaft gewarnt haben waren die USA ( sicherlich unter anderem auch aus eigenen Interessen heraus ). Von deutscher Seite gab es wenig Gegenwind.



Von wem auch?
Die einzigen die etwas dagegen haben können hätten sind aus Prinzip gegen alles was brennt.
Aber es ist durchaus schön zuzusehen wie die Realität mit der dicken 8.8er Flak einen rotgrünen Naivitätsballon nach dem anderen vom Himmel schießt - mir gibt das eine große Genugtuung.

Zur SPD muss man wohl nicht mehr groß was sagen und die CDU hat sich dank Genossin Merkel auch nicht wirklich davon abgehoben.


----------



## ducati (13 April 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Zur NordStream kam ja auch kaum Gegenwind.


naja... das einzige, was gegen NordStream spricht ist halt die Abhängigkeit von Russland. Bei Flüssiggas ist man aber im Gegenzug von USA/Katar abhängig.
Inwieweit man hätte ahnen können, wie sich die Situation in Russland verändert? Naja, hinterher ist man immer schlauer.
Technisch ist es besser per Pipeline als per Verflüssigung und Schiff...

Genauso müsste man warnen, sich so massiv von China abhängig zu machen wie wir das gerade sind...
Und grundsätzlich ist jetzt China was Menschenrechte etc. betrifft auch nicht viel besser als Russland. Jetzt kann man auch voraussehen, dass China in Taiwan einmaschiert...


----------



## Ralle (13 April 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Jetzt kann man auch voraussehen, dass China in Taiwan einmaschiert...


Dann wirds mal wieder richtig eng, was machen wir dann??
Globalisierung hat auch so seine Fallstricke und Tücken.


----------



## ducati (13 April 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> was machen wir dann??


Embargo gegen China...


----------



## Heinileini (13 April 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Embargo gegen China...


Zu spät. Wir haben denen doch schon soviele KopierVorlagen geliefert!


----------



## ducati (13 April 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Zu spät. Wir haben denen doch schon soviele KopierVorlagen geliefert!


Ich dachte eher an ein Importembargo aus westlicher Sicht... Also das was Trump eh vorhatte...

Naja ich setz mich auf meine Gemüsefarm und schau mal was so abgeht😂


----------



## Heinileini (13 April 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher an ein Importembargo aus westlicher Sicht... Also das was Trump eh vorhatte...


Ja, aber dieses ImportEmbargo aus westlicher Sicht haben wir doch schon und es funktioniert auch hervorragend. Leider sitzen wir da nicht an den SchaltHebeln!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 April 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Genauso müsste man warnen, sich so massiv von China abhängig zu machen wie wir das gerade sind...
> Und grundsätzlich ist jetzt China was Menschenrechte etc. betrifft auch nicht viel besser als Russland. Jetzt kann man auch voraussehen, dass China in Taiwan einmaschiert...


Die Warnung gibt es ja – interessiert halt niemand.

Am Anfang der Corona-Pandemie gab es einen großen Aufschrei, weil irgendwelche Tabletten-Grundstoffe nur in China produzieren werde. 

Bei den Schutzmasken war es auch ähnlich – und wird wohl wieder so:









						Corona-Schutzmittel-Versorgung: Keine Mehrheit für unabhängige Maskenproduktion im Inland | MDR.DE
					

Deutsche Firmen halfen in der Not, uns mit Masken zu versorgen. Seit dem die Billigware aus Asien wieder verfügbar ist, bleiben sie auf ihren Produkten sitzen. Das könnte die Politik ändern und Deutschland autark machen.




					www.mdr.de
				




Dumm geboren und nichts dazugelernt. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Mrtain (13 April 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Dumm geboren und nichts dazugelernt. 🤷‍♂️


Frankreich schon


----------



## Heinileini (13 April 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ... weil irgendwelche Tabletten-Grundstoffe nur in China produzieren werde.


War das nicht Indien? 
Und welches Land war es, in dem eine kleine Überflutung die weltweite FestplattenProduktion in die Knie gezwungen hatte?
Nein, gaaanz so einseitig sind wir doch nicht von China abhängig!

Aber komischerweise stellt sich immer wieder heraus, dass es für dieses oder jenes nur noch eine einzige Quelle gibt. Wo früher gerne der eine oder andere Konkurrent alias Mitanbieter helfend eingesprungen wäre, gibt es heute einfach keine mehr ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 April 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> War das nicht Indien?
> Und welches Land war es, in dem eine kleine Überflutung die weltweite FestplattenProduktion in die Knie gezwungen hatte?
> Nein, gaaanz so einseitig sind wir doch nicht von China abhängig!
> 
> Aber komischerweise stellt sich immer wieder heraus, dass es für dieses oder jenes nur noch eine einzige Quelle gibt. Wo früher gerne der eine oder andere Konkurrent alias Mitanbieter helfend eingesprungen wäre, gibt es heute einfach keine mehr ...


Stimmt, Indien, da war ich ungenau.
Aber die Wirkstoffe kommen dann wieder überwiegend aus ... 🤦‍♂️









						Europas Abhängigkeit von Medikamenten-Importen
					

Die meisten der weltweit verkauften Medikamente stammen aus Indien und China, denn dort wird am günstigsten produziert. Wie lässt sich die Produktion zurück nach Europa holen?




					www.euractiv.de


----------



## jensemann (14 April 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Aber komischerweise stellt sich immer wieder heraus, dass es für dieses oder jenes nur noch eine einzige Quelle gibt. Wo früher gerne der eine oder andere Konkurrent alias Mitanbieter helfend eingesprungen wäre, gibt es heute einfach keine mehr ...


Das könnte daran liegen, dass sehr gerne die Konkurenz einfach aufgekauft wird und man dann den Preis festlegen kann.
"Der Markt regelt das schon" - Wenn es denn einen solchen noch gibt.


----------



## Markus (14 April 2022)

Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige dem dieses Steinmeierdrama auf die Nerven geht.

Es ist irgendwie peinlich wie wir Deutschen das jetzt zum Problem machen.

Klar ist das nicht schlau gewesen von Selensky, aber:

1. Hat er ihn ja nicht offiziell ausgeladen, seine inoffizielle "Absage" ist nur leider an die Presse gesichert.

2. Kann ich es schon verstehen das er keine weiteren Schwätzer brauchen kann die ihm die Zeit stehlen um tolle Imagefotos zu schießen, sondern Leute die ihm klar sagen können wann wieviel Waffen geliefert werden.

3. Warum muss gerade derjenige Deutsche kommen, der gleich nach Gasgerd der dickste Kumpel der Russen war?


4. Selensky steht unter enormem Druck, vielleicht würde er das im Nachhinein anders bewerten.



Und dann ist da halt noch so ein Kulturelles Ding. Osteuropäer wirken auf uns meistens sehr rau. Wir wirken z.B. auf Amerikaner genau so.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 April 2022)

Ich bin zur Zeit eher erstaunt, wie die Grünen 
mit den schweren Waffen aufdrehen erst Baerbock
und jetzt noch der Hoffreiter. Schon erstaunlich.

Das mit Steinmeier ist schon richtig, der steht doch 
da nur im Weg.


----------



## s_kraut (14 April 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das mit Steinmeier ist schon richtig, der steht doch
> da nur im Weg.


Ein Schelm, wer böses denkt!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 April 2022)




----------



## Ralle (14 April 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige dem dieses Steinmeierdrama auf die Nerven geht.
> 
> Es ist irgendwie peinlich wie wir Deutschen das jetzt zum Problem machen.
> 
> ...


100 % Ack

Aber das Rumgeeier von Scholz ist ja noch schlimmer.
Peinlicher geht es nicht mehr. Ständig wird gebremst immer, wirklich bei jeder Maßnahme. Was für ein Desaster mit diesem Kanzler-Heinz!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 April 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> ...
> 2. Kann ich es schon verstehen das er keine weiteren Schwätzer brauchen kann die ihm die Zeit stehlen um tolle Imagefotos zu schießen, sondern Leute die ihm klar sagen können wann wieviel Waffen geliefert werden.
> ...


Rein seelischer Beistand bringt der Ukraine halt nichts.

Steinmeier wäre in der Position, der Regierung die Leviten zu lesen, aber nicht mal das macht er.

Genau genommen ist er nicht mal ein Schwätzer, er macht einfach gar nichts.  

Die Ausladung beruht m. E. auch nicht auf der russlandfreundlichen Politik der letzten Jahre – sondern deshalb, weil er sich Ende Februar nicht schnell und eindeutig positioniert hat.


----------



## Mrtain (14 April 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige dem dieses Steinmeierdrama auf die Nerven geht.


Nein. Aber ich glaube auch das mal wieder durch die Presse gepusht wird. Andererseits schießt Melnyk auch des öfteren mal übers Ziel hinaus, auch wenn ich für seine Situation vollstes Verständnis habe.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 April 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Nein. Aber ich glaube auch das mal wieder durch die Presse gepusht wird. Andererseits schießt Melnyk auch des öfteren mal übers Ziel hinaus, auch wenn ich für seine Situation vollstes Verständnis habe.


Da sitzt Kalkül hinter um den Willen seiner Regierung durchzusetzen,
Selinsky hat schon andere Botschafter entlassen die nicht gespurt
haben.
Im Prinzip machen die aus ihrer Sicht alles richtig, wir müssen nur aufpassen,
das wir nicht wie beim 1. Weltkrieg, dahinein gezogen werden, so wie es damals
Österreich Ungarn mit Preußens Gloria gemacht hat.

Vielleicht hat Scholz auch nur im Geschichts-Unterricht aufgepasst und hält sich
deshalb zurück.


----------



## s_kraut (14 April 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Rein seelischer Beistand bringt der Ukraine halt nichts.
> 
> Steinmeier wäre in der Position, der Regierung die Leviten zu lesen, aber nicht mal das macht er.
> 
> ...


Wo es jetzt Entscheidungen braucht, braucht es ECHTE Entscheidungsträger und keine Schlaftabletten. Szelensky weiß das notgedrungen recht gut.

Wenn man es hier ernst meinte, wäre der Konflikt schnell beendet. In jeder gewünschten Endsituation..so oder so.

Und um es noch einmal wieder zu artikulieren: ein Schelm wer böses denkt. Aber...denkt bitte mit!

Die ganze EU drängt auf richtige Waffenlieferungen, nur ein kleiner Teil der EU hier in D, hält dagegen und liefert zögerlich Waffen aus den 70ern des letzten Jahrhunderts, teils transportunfähig weil schimmlig. 
Blockiert harte Sanktionen. 
Will am Staus Quo und wenigstens teilweise an der Abhängigkeit von Russland festhalten in völliger Ermangelung an Innovationsfähigkeit und Alternativen. Welcher Geist hat denn Desertec erstickt?
Stattdessen glaubt an das Unglaubliche. Ja oder hat halt einfach nix übrig was besser taugt - ein Trauerspiel.

Was mich jeden Morgen ermutigt ist dass Russland volkswirtschaftlich irgendwo mit Italien um den Rang spielt und unsere westlichen Demokratien weiterhin beweisen, dass die Freiheit der Gedanken unbezahlbar wertvoll ist. Es wäre wünschenswert wenn man dieses Gut besser pflegt.


----------



## JesperMP (19 April 2022)

Wir stehen gerade vor die nächste Katastrophe. Putin fallen die Grossstadt Kharkiv an, und die Einwohner sind noch nicht evakuirt, und es scheint dass die Einwohner nicht entkommen können weil die Bombardements überall alle Bewegungen sperren. Es wird noch schlimmer als Butja oder Mariupol.
In Verhältniss zu die Vernichtung von Städte und das Massenmord an Zivilen, gegenüber withschaftliche 'Schwierigkeiten' und 'kalte Füsse' dann verstehe ich den deutschen Haltung nicht.
*Bitte Deutschland, stoppe doch Nordstream 1 ! Wie kann es sein dass ihr heute noch das Putin-Regime unterstützten ???*


----------



## Ralle (19 April 2022)

Ich habe gerade die "Rede" von Herrn Scholz angehört. Was für ein nichtssagender, kleingeistiger, feiger Schwätzer.  Ich schäme mich, das dieser Typ unser Land "führt". Das ist nicht mein Kanzler, es ist entwürdigend, wie dieser Heinz sich windet und KEINE einzige Frage klar beantwortet. Hoffentlich werden die Vorkommnisse in Hamburg bald gerichtlich aufgearbeitert und der verschwindet in den Knast, da wo er hingehört. Tut mir Leid, aber ich bin gerde sowas von entsetzt!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 April 2022)

Er vereint halt folgende Eigenschaften 🙈🙉🙊
oder wie ich immer sage, man kann aus einen Esel kein
Rennpferd machen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 April 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das ist nicht mein Kanzler


Doch, das ist auch dein Kan💤ler.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 April 2022)

Er hätte ja noch die Möglichkeit zurückzutreten und die
Bahn für Baerbock frei zu machen, die versucht wenigstens 
ihr Gehalt zu verdienen.


----------



## Ralle (19 April 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Doch, das ist auch dein Kan💤ler.


Nee, der war nicht eine Sekunde mein Kanzler, für mich ist das ein kleiner Lügenwicht.
Ich hab so den Eindruck, am liebsten würde der Munitionsgutscheine an die ukrainischen Soldaten verteilen, mit denen sie sich dann persönlich, gegen Unterschrift in Berlin ein paar Mumpeln ausgeben lassen. Wer berät diesen Kanzler, der hat offensichrtlich keinen Schimmer, was auf so einem Kriegsschauplatz los ist. Was glaubt der, wievil Zeit denen bleibt, wenn die Munitiion ausgeht und die ist schon knapp derzeit!
Und dazu noch diese Rentnerin als Verteidigungsminister, ich könnt Pilze kriegen.


----------



## ducati (22 April 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Die ganze EU drängt auf richtige Waffenlieferungen, nur ein kleiner Teil der EU hier in D, hält dagegen und liefert zögerlich Waffen aus den 70ern des letzten Jahrhunderts, teils transportunfähig weil schimmlig.


Naja, mal abgesehen davon, dass ich persönlich gegen Waffenlieferungen in Kriegsgebiete bin...

So einfach funktioniert das mit den schweren Waffen leider (oder zum Glück) nicht. Ich bin vor 30 Jahren Leo1 gefahren. Da brauchst für die Manschaft erstmal 6 Monate Ausbildung, für den Kommandanten eher noch mehr. Weiterhin hängt da ne Menge Logistik dran, die richtige Munition, Ersatzteile, das richtige Öl... Die Reparaturmanschaft braucht da ne noch längere Ausbildung, und glaub mir, da ist ständig was zu reparieren. Weiterhin beinhaltet u.A. das Funkgerät geheime Technik zum Frequenzwechsel. D.h. das kannst so ohne weiteres nicht mitliefern und nen anderes ist da mal eben auch nicht eingebaut (Stecker, Anpassung an Bordnetz). Inwieweit überhaupt noch Ersatzteile/Verschleißteile in größerem Umfang lieferbar sind, ist das nächste Thema und ob die Ausbilder noch verfügbar sind... Und nein, so nen Leo1 ist nicht selbsterklärend wie nen VW oder Smartphone und fährt auch nicht 1000km ohne aufwändige Instandhaltung! Und ob da jemand die deutschen Handbücher lesen kann?
Von daher würde das schon Sinn machen, die alten russischen NVA-Waffen zu liefern, die wurden zum Teil eh in der Ukraine gebaut und die Leute dort kennen sich u.U. damit aus. Nur stehn die jetzt natürlich hier irgendwo seit 30 Jahren rum und laufen auch nicht gleich auf Anhieb an. Wobei bei den russischen Panzern vermutlich eher als bei den deutschen Leos...

Also wie immer, so einfach ist das alles nicht...

Achja, und wenn wir das Gas abstellen, dann wird das auch nix mehr mit der Produktion von neuen Panzern für die Ukraine...


----------



## s_kraut (22 April 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Naja, mal abgesehen davon, dass ich persönlich gegen Waffenlieferungen in Kriegsgebiete bin...
> 
> So einfach funktioniert das mit den schweren Waffen leider (oder zum Glück) nicht. Ich bin vor 30 Jahren Leo1 gefahren. Da brauchst für die Manschaft erstmal 6 Monate Ausbildung, für den Kommandanten eher noch mehr. Weiterhin hängt da ne Menge Logistik dran, die richtige Munition, Ersatzteile, das richtige Öl... Die Reparaturmanschaft braucht da ne noch längere Ausbildung, und glaub mir, da ist ständig was zu reparieren. Weiterhin beinhaltet u.A. das Funkgerät geheime Technik zum Frequenzwechsel. D.h. das kannst so ohne weiteres nicht mitliefern und nen anderes ist da mal eben auch nicht eingebaut (Stecker, Anpassung an Bordnetz). Inwieweit überhaupt noch Ersatzteile/Verschleißteile in größerem Umfang lieferbar sind, ist das nächste Thema und ob die Ausbilder noch verfügbar sind... Und nein, so nen Leo1 ist nicht selbsterklärend wie nen VW oder Smartphone und fährt auch nicht 1000km ohne aufwändige Instandhaltung! Und ob da jemand die deutschen Handbücher lesen kann?
> Von daher würde das schon Sinn machen, die alten russischen NVA-Waffen zu liefern, die wurden zum Teil eh in der Ukraine gebaut und die Leute dort kennen sich u.U. damit aus. Nur stehn die jetzt natürlich hier irgendwo seit 30 Jahren rum und laufen auch nicht gleich auf Anhieb an. Wobei bei den russischen Panzern vermutlich eher als bei den deutschen Leos...


Nun kommt es zum sogenannten Ringtausch: "alte" russische Waffensysteme aus Osteuropa gehen in die Ukraine, D liefert dafür Ersatz.





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				





ducati schrieb:


> Also wie immer, so einfach ist das alles nicht...
> 
> Achja, und wenn wir das Gas abstellen, dann wird das auch nix mehr mit der Produktion von neuen Panzern für die Ukraine...


Gas sparen wenigstens. Z.b. kalte Dusche "kalten Arsch für Putin"


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 April 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Naja, mal abgesehen davon, dass ich persönlich gegen Waffenlieferungen in Kriegsgebiete bin...
> 
> So einfach funktioniert das mit den schweren Waffen leider (oder zum Glück) nicht. Ich bin vor 30 Jahren Leo1 gefahren. Da brauchst für die Manschaft erstmal 6 Monate Ausbildung, für den Kommandanten eher noch mehr. Weiterhin hängt da ne Menge Logistik dran, die richtige Munition, Ersatzteile, das richtige Öl... Die Reparaturmanschaft braucht da ne noch längere Ausbildung, und glaub mir, da ist ständig was zu reparieren. Weiterhin beinhaltet u.A. das Funkgerät geheime Technik zum Frequenzwechsel. D.h. das kannst so ohne weiteres nicht mitliefern und nen anderes ist da mal eben auch nicht eingebaut (Stecker, Anpassung an Bordnetz). Inwieweit überhaupt noch Ersatzteile/Verschleißteile in größerem Umfang lieferbar sind, ist das nächste Thema und ob die Ausbilder noch verfügbar sind... Und nein, so nen Leo1 ist nicht selbsterklärend wie nen VW oder Smartphone und fährt auch nicht 1000km ohne aufwändige Instandhaltung! Und ob da jemand die deutschen Handbücher lesen kann?
> Von daher würde das schon Sinn machen, die alten russischen NVA-Waffen zu liefern, die wurden zum Teil eh in der Ukraine gebaut und die Leute dort kennen sich u.U. damit aus. Nur stehn die jetzt natürlich hier irgendwo seit 30 Jahren rum und laufen auch nicht gleich auf Anhieb an. Wobei bei den russischen Panzern vermutlich eher als bei den deutschen Leos...
> ...



Das sehe ich genauso. Das mit den Leo 1 war doch nur Lobbyarbeit von unserer Rüstungsindustrie um das Altmetall loszuwerden. Gut, das das erstmal verhindert wurde.  Der Ringtausch ist genau das was der Ukraine hilft wenn er schnell genug durchgezogen wird.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 April 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Gas sparen wenigstens. Z.b. kalte Dusche "kalten Arsch für Putin"



Private Haushalte könnten eine Menge Gas sparen. Wenn unsere Regierung ,mal die Strompreise senken würde hätte ich kein Problem damit meine Wohnung größtenteils mit Heizlüftern zu heizen. Dummerweise brauchen wir für Strom auch Gas, Öl oder Kohle aus dem Reich der Finsternis. 

Da haben wir uns in eine schöne Abhängig gebracht. Seltsam finde ich allerdings in diesem Zusammenhang das über die Ukraine noch Gas fließt und RUS sogar die Durchleitungsgebühren bezahlt.


----------



## Ralle (22 April 2022)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Seltsam finde ich allerdings in diesem Zusammenhang das über die Ukraine noch Gas fließt und RUS sogar die Durchleitungsgebühren bezahlt.


Noch seltsamer ist, dass wir (auch immer noch) Gas an die Ukraine zurückleiten (verkaufen), weil es die Russen schon länger nicht an die Ukraine verkaufen wollen!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 April 2022)

Krieg ist schon irgendwie pervers


----------



## Ralle (22 April 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Krieg ist schon irgendwie pervers


Ja, man muß sich nur mal vorstellen, du kommst von der Arbeit und dein Haus ist vollkommen zerstört, Verwandte und Nachbarn sind zu Schaden kommen, fremde Soldaten bedrohen dich, du hast nur einen Spaten in der zerstörten Garage ... Gestern war alles noch gut!
Ich glaube, wir können das gar nicht richtig erfassen.

PS: Und dann hörst du dir das unwürdige Gestammel  und das Rumlavieren von diesem Scholz-Lappen an ...


----------



## jensemann (22 April 2022)

Hmm, ich habe mit beiden Systemen gewisse Erfahrungen, ich war in '89 -90 Fahrer auf dem T-72 in der NVA und später Kommandant auf Leo2 A4. 
Ich habe mich anfangs in der Bundeswehr gewundert, wie wenig die Besatzung mit der Wartung und Instandhaltung der Panzer zu tun hat. Das, was in der Bw die Wartungstrupps und Instandsetzung auf Batallionsebene gemacht hat, lag bei der NVA in der Hand der Besatzungen. In der NVA gabs noch einen Instandsetzungstrupp mit kompletter Werkstatt auf dem Ural im Kofferaufbau. Da dauerten dann aber Reparaturen auch schnell mal mehrere Tage.
Bei der Bw prüft der Fahrer maximal den Ölstand und wirft nen Blick aufs Laufwerk. Volltanken, losfahren. Die Besatzung kümmert sich nur um die Bedienung. Lediglich Arbeiten, die man quasi Brain-AFK machen kann, wie Kettenarbeiten (Laufrollenwechsel, Zahnkränze usw.) macht die Besatzung.
Man kann ungelernte Leute in den Leo2 einweisen und die können in ein paar Tagen das Gerät bedienen. Der Kommandant braucht etwas länger, ist aber weniger gefordert, je erfahrener die Besatzung ist. 
Kampferfahrung haben die Ukrainer sicher schon, die technische Einweisung geht recht schnell wnn man die Bediengeräte ukrainisch beschriftet ( da reicht Tesafilm und Edding).

Das komplizierte dabei ist die Kampfunterstützung, Versorgung und Instandsetzung. Da brauchts Fachpersonal. Die Ukrainer werden das sicher auch schnell lernen aber bis dahin müsste der Hersteller oder die Bw Personal stellen.
Bei der Munition gehts weiter, da müsste bei Rheinmetall die Produktion hochgefahren werden auf 3 Schicht 24/7. 
Da würde für den Anfang auch die Üb-Mun helfen denn mit einer DM28 MZ-Üb ohne Sprengladung kann man auf 2,5 km auch noch einen BMP oder T-72 zerlegen -> schon getestet . Das brennt dann zwar nicht so schön, die Öffnungen in der Struktur sind aber schon großzügig gestaltet.


----------



## Rudi (22 April 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ja, man muß sich nur mal vorstellen, du kommst von der Arbeit und dein Haus ist vollkommen zerstört, Verwandte und Nachbarn sind zu Schaden kommen, fremde Soldaten bedrohen dich, du hast nur einen Spaten in der zerstörten Garage ... Gestern war alles noch gut!
> Ich glaube, wir können das gar nicht richtig erfassen.
> 
> PS: Und dann hörst du dir das unwürdige Gestammel  und das Rumlavieren von diesem Scholz-Lappen an ...


Und du denkst Waffenlieferungen können das Kriegsfeuer löschen ?? Das ist für mich pervers. Zumindest solange man noch eine eigene Meinung haben darf.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 April 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Da würde für den Anfang auch die Üb-Mun helfen denn mit einer DM28 MZ-Üb ohne Sprengladung kann man auf 2,5 km auch noch einen BMP oder T-72 zerlegen -> schon getestet .* Das brennt dann zwar nicht so schön*, die Öffnungen in der Struktur sind aber schon großzügig gestaltet.


Ich finde den Satz schon sehr unpassend. Wir reden hier von Menschen die in den Panzern sitzen. Egal auf welcher Seite.


----------



## Rudi (22 April 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich finde den Satz schon sehr unpassend. Wir reden hier von Menschen die in den Panzern sitzen. Egal auf welcher Seite.


Ja da hast Du zu 100% recht. Was ist aus vielen Leuten geworden? Einfach ekelhaft.


----------



## Ralle (22 April 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Und du denkst Waffenlieferungen können das Kriegsfeuer löschen ?? Das ist für mich pervers. Zumindest solange man noch eine eigene Meinung haben darf.


Das Kriegsfeuer ist sofort aus, wenn die Ukrainer sich ergeben, dann gehts aber sicher bei uns los, was denkst du?

Wie ist das, wenn ich vor deinem Haus auftauche, Krawall mache und dich auffordere rauszukommen, mir Frau, Kinder und Herd inkl. Autoschlüssel zu übergeben, machst du das dann auch? Was wäre perverser, dich zur Wehr zu setzen und mich davonzujagen oder mir alles zu überlassen und sich zu trollen (oder mal ebnen umbringen zu lassen), was auch immer ich dann mit deiner Familie tun würde?
Ich glaube, so manche edlen Friedensapostel sind sich nicht über die Folgen ihrer Forderungen im klaren, so gar nicht.

PS: Den 2. oben zitierten Satz versteh ich nicht. Was meinst du damit? Warum ist das dann nicht mehr pervers, wenn man nicht mehr eine eingen Meinung haben darf. Im Übrigen darfst du die in Russland schon lange nicht mehr haben. Diese Freiheit hatten die da nicht allzu lange.


----------



## ducati (22 April 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Hmm, ich habe mit beiden Systemen gewisse Erfahrungen, ich war in '89 -90 Fahrer auf dem T-72 in der NVA und später Kommandant auf Leo2 A4.
> Ich habe mich anfangs in der Bundeswehr gewundert, wie wenig die Besatzung mit der Wartung und Instandhaltung der Panzer zu tun hat. Das, was in der Bw die Wartungstrupps und Instandsetzung auf Batallionsebene gemacht hat, lag bei der NVA in der Hand der Besatzungen. In der NVA gabs noch einen Instandsetzungstrupp mit kompletter Werkstatt auf dem Ural im Kofferaufbau. Da dauerten dann aber Reparaturen auch schnell mal mehrere Tage.
> Bei der Bw prüft der Fahrer maximal den Ölstand und wirft nen Blick aufs Laufwerk. Volltanken, losfahren. Die Besatzung kümmert sich nur um die Bedienung. Lediglich Arbeiten, die man quasi Brain-AFK machen kann, wie Kettenarbeiten (Laufrollenwechsel, Zahnkränze usw.) macht die Besatzung.
> Man kann ungelernte Leute in den Leo2 einweisen und die können in ein paar Tagen das Gerät bedienen. Der Kommandant braucht etwas länger, ist aber weniger gefordert, je erfahrener die Besatzung ist.
> Kampferfahrung haben die Ukrainer sicher schon, die technische Einweisung geht recht schnell wnn man die Bediengeräte ukrainisch beschriftet ( da reicht Tesafilm und Edding).


Hmm, beim Leo1 war das m.M. noch komplizierter, hab aber den Vergleich zum Leo2 nicht. Ich war da ewig zur Fahrschule, mit Simulator und allen möglichen Bedienungen im Fehlerfall... Selbst die Bedienung der Heizung war nicht selbsterklärend, bin da mal fast abgebrannt, weil der Kommandant mir da falsche Anweisungen gegeben hat. Und mal nen halben Kilometer mit Handbremse fahren, dann ist die Bremse komplett im Eimer.
Und Schießen und Treffen... Naja, die haben auch ewig geübt, vor allem auch so Dinge, wenn man mit ausgefallenen Komponenten trotzdem noch weiterkämpfen will. Kalibrieren musste man da die Kanone auch noch irgendwie...
Also mit ein par Tagen Einweisung fährt man sich mit dem Leo1 vermutlich eher selber über den Fuß...


----------



## Ralle (22 April 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Ja da hast Du zu 100% recht. Was ist aus vielen Leuten geworden? Einfach ekelhaft.


Ja wirklich. Krieg ist schlimm, aber nicht drüber sprechen, nicht?


----------



## jensemann (22 April 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich finde den Satz schon sehr unpassend. Wir reden hier von Menschen die in den Panzern sitzen. Egal auf welcher Seite.


Unpassend oder nicht. Manche Gefechtsgespräche unter den Besatzungen würden die meisten Menschen sicher verstören. 
Wenn man als Richtschütze in einem Kampfpanzer daran denkt, dass im gegnerischen Fahrzeug auch Menschen sitzen, zögert man - und das kann tödlich sein. Krieg ist die Hölle....


----------



## ducati (22 April 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Unpassend oder nicht. Manche Gefechtsgespräche unter den Besatzungen würden die meisten Menschen sicher verstören.
> Wenn man als Richtschütze in einem Kampfpanzer daran denkt, dass im gegnerischen Fahrzeug auch Menschen sitzen, zögert man - und das kann tödlich sein. Krieg ist die Hölle....


Irgendwie haben doch Panzer in den heutigen asymetrischen Kriegen eh nicht so wirklich eine sinnvolle Einsatzmöglichkeit, sieht man ja eigentlich auch in der Ukraine... M.M. gibts für heutige Kriege eh kein "Handbuch" mehr...
Vor hundert Jahren, hat noch die Genfer Konvention versucht zu regeln, wie ein "erlaubter" Krieg aussehen darf... Spätestens seit Vientam gibts aber solche Kriege nicht mehr.
Ich würde garantiert nicht in nem Panzer im Krieg sitzen wollen...


----------



## jensemann (22 April 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Hmm, beim Leo1 war das m.M. noch komplizierter, hab aber den Vergleich zum Leo2 nicht. Ich war da ewig zur Fahrschule, mit Simulator und allen möglichen Bedienungen im Fehlerfall... Selbst die Bedienung der Heizung war nicht selbsterklärend, bin da mal fast abgebrannt, weil der Kommandant mir da falsche Anweisungen gegeben hat. Und mal nen halben Kilometer mit Handbremse fahren, dann ist die Bremse komplett im Eimer.
> Und Schießen und Treffen... Naja, die haben auch ewig geübt, vor allem auch so Dinge, wenn man mit ausgefallenen Komponenten trotzdem noch weiterkämpfen will. Kalibrieren musste man da die Kanone auch noch irgendwie...
> Also mit ein par Tagen Einweisung fährt man sich mit dem Leo1 vermutlich eher selber über den Fuß...


Das ist natürlich möglich. Gegen die Feststellbremse beim Leo2 fährst du neirgendwohin, das merkste schnell  Die vollstabilisierte Kanone im Leo2 ist fast Idiotensicher, wenn man sie regelmäßig über die Feldjustieranlage überprüft, das geht schnell und während des Gefechts ohne auszusteigen.
Ich hab mal meinem Schwager beim Tag der offenen Tür kurz erklärt, wie man den Leo fährt, danach konnte er ohne Schwierigkeiten durch leichtes Gelände und sogar rückwärts geführt fahren. Beim Leo2A4 gabs noch keine Rückfahrkamera. Die 3 Wochen Fahrschule empfand ich sehr entspannt, viel technisches Grundwissen dabei. Jemand der bereits Erfahrung mit Kettenfahrzeugen hat, braucht man nicht nochmal 3 Wochen schulen. 
Die Fahrergrundausbildung bei der Bw (zumindest zu meiner Dienstzeit in den 90ern) war so gestrickt, dass auch der letzte Vollidiot fahren lernen konnte.


----------



## jensemann (22 April 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Irgendwie haben doch Panzer in den heutigen asymetrischen Kriegen eh nicht so wirklich eine sinnvolle Einsatzmöglichkeit, sieht man ja eigentlich auch in der Ukraine... M.M. gibts für heutige Kriege eh kein "Handbuch" mehr...
> Vor hundert Jahren, hat noch die Genfer Konvention versucht zu regeln, wie ein "erlaubter" Krieg aussehen darf... Spätestens seit Vientam gibts aber solche Kriege nicht mehr.
> Ich würde garantiert nicht in nem Panzer im Krieg sitzen wollen...


Das Problem bei der asymetrischen Kriegführung, insbesondere in der Ukraine, ist, dass die Panzer russischer Bauart garnicht darauf ausgelegt sind. Der Kurator des deutschen Panzermuseums hat das sehr anschaulich erklärt. Die russischen Panzer haben diese Probleme ja nicht erst in der Ukraine bekommen, auch in Syrien und Irak waren die völlig verloren in den urbanen Gefechten.
Ein Panzer ist in der Stadt grundsätzlich mit Vorsicht zu geniessen, sowohl für den Bediener als auch für den Gegner. Der Vorteil Panzerung und Feuerkraft muss mit dem eingeschränkten Sichtfeld und (besonders bei russischen Panzern) eingeschränkter Mobilität erkauft werden. Ich weis nicht, wie das bei den Weiterentwicklungen T-80, T-90 ist aber der T-72 der NVA konnte nur 6km/h rückwärts fahren, der Leo2 kann vorwärts wie rückwärts 72km/h fahren.


----------



## JesperMP (22 April 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Und du denkst Waffenlieferungen können das Kriegsfeuer löschen ?? Das ist für mich pervers. Zumindest solange man noch eine eigene Meinung haben darf.


Ich will die Kriegsfeuer nicht löschen wenn es bedeutet Putin den Sieg zu verschenken.
Heist es denn ich bin pervers ?
War es falsch von Frankreich und England in 1939 'die Kriegsfeuer zu füttern' ? Waren sie auch Pervers ?

Pervers ist es dass die EU (und besonders eine gewisse Land !!) in die Realität die Agressor noch unterstützt, aber gleichzeitig jammern über kalte Dusche und Probleme für die Industrie. 
Was hier am Spiel ist, ist auf eine andere Niveau. Die Zerstörung von eine Demokratie, Städte werden vertrümmert, tausender und tausender von Menschen werden getötet, millionen werden Flüchtlinge.
Es ist entsetzend, deprimierend, enttaüschend, .. ich habe nicht genug Wörte.
Ja dass ist meiner Meinung. Putin muss gestoppt werden, und leider geht das nur mit Gewalt.


----------



## Mrtain (22 April 2022)

@JesperMP 
Ich denke, die meisten Bewohnern in besagtem Land haben kein Problem damit, kalt zu duschen wenn dafür Putin gestoppt wird.


----------



## ducati (22 April 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> @JesperMP
> Ich denke, die meisten Bewohnern in besagtem Land haben kein Problem damit, kalt zu duschen wenn dafür Putin gestoppt wird.


Ja, die Frage ist, wird durch kalt duschen Putin gestoppt🤔


----------



## ducati (22 April 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Das Problem bei der asymetrischen Kriegführung, insbesondere in der Ukraine, ist, dass die Panzer russischer Bauart garnicht darauf ausgelegt sind. Der Kurator des deutschen Panzermuseums hat das sehr anschaulich erklärt. Die russischen Panzer haben diese Probleme ja nicht erst in der Ukraine bekommen, auch in Syrien und Irak waren die völlig verloren in den urbanen Gefechten.
> Ein Panzer ist in der Stadt grundsätzlich mit Vorsicht zu geniessen, sowohl für den Bediener als auch für den Gegner. Der Vorteil Panzerung und Feuerkraft muss mit dem eingeschränkten Sichtfeld und (besonders bei russischen Panzern) eingeschränkter Mobilität erkauft werden. Ich weis nicht, wie das bei den Weiterentwicklungen T-80, T-90 ist aber der T-72 der NVA konnte nur 6km/h rückwärts fahren, der Leo2 kann vorwärts wie rückwärts 72km/h fahren.


Ja, da schmeisst Dir halt irgend nen Zivilist aus nem Krankenhaus nen Molotovcocktail aufs Dach... Und dann?
Asymmetrische Kriege sind halt in allen Belangen problematisch...


----------



## JesperMP (22 April 2022)

@Mrtain und @ducati
Ich bin echt überrascht und sehr enttäuscht von eurer Halterung.
Eure passive Zustimmung zu Putin's Krieg ist unerklärlich.

Ich bin kein politischer Mensch, aber wenn meine Regierung auf diese VERBRECHEN beitragen wurde, dann wurde ich Tag und Nacht ausserhalb von Parlament stehen und protestieren.


----------



## ducati (22 April 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> @Mrtain und @ducati
> Ich bin echt überrascht und sehr enttäuscht von eurer Halterung.
> Eure passive Zustimmung zu Putin's Krieg ist unerklärlich.
> 
> Ich bin kein politischer Mensch, aber wenn meine Regierung auf diese VERBRECHEN beitragen wurde, dann wurde ich Tag und Nacht ausserhalb von Parlament stehen und protestieren.


Also keine Ahnung, wo ich Putins Krieg zustimme🤔
Irgendwo am Anfang von dem Thread hab ich doch meine Meinung geschrieben.
Die Frage ist, wo führt eine Eskalation hin? Die Antwort weiss man wie immer erst hinterher...


----------



## JesperMP (22 April 2022)

Ich sehe nicht was du sagst. Ich sehe was du tust.
Du willst eine Garantie haben das den Krieg davon beendet bevor das du von deine warme Duschen verzichtet.


----------



## ducati (22 April 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich sehe nicht was du sagst. Ich sehe was du tust.
> Du willst eine Garantie haben das den Krieg davon beendet bevor das du von deine warme Duschen verzichtet.


"Kalte Dusche" ist doch ein Synonym für kein Gas mehr aus Russland beziehen.
Wenn kein Gas mehr bezogen wird, besteht die Gefahr, dass Deutschlands und Europas Wirtschaft zusammenbricht. Zusätzlich zu den eh schon aktuellen Problemen mit Corona und Lieferengpässen.
Ohne starke Wirtschaft hat Deutschland aber überhaupt keine Möglichkeit mehr, etwas zu bewirken, weder mit neuen Waffen noch finanziell noch politisch noch militärisch.
Den kalten Krieg hat der Westen letztendlich wegen der extrem stärkeren Wirtschaft "gewonnen".
Das ist jetzt mal meine Meinung. Ob das so stimmt, da streiten sich ja selbst die Fachleute.


----------



## s_kraut (22 April 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> "Kalte Dusche" ist doch ein Synonym für kein Gas mehr aus Russland beziehen.
> Wenn kein Gas mehr bezogen wird, besteht die Gefahr, dass Deutschlands und Europas Wirtschaft zusammenbricht. Zusätzlich zu den eh schon aktuellen Problemen mit Corona und Lieferengpässen.
> Ohne starke Wirtschaft hat Deutschland überhaupt keine Möglichkeit mehr, etwas zu bewirken, weder mit neuen Waffen noch finanziell noch politisch noch militärisch.
> Den kalten Krieg hat der Westen letztendlich wegen der extrem stärkeren Wirtschaft "gewonnen".
> Das ist jetzt mal meine Meinung. Ob das so stimmt, da streiten sich ja selbst die Fachleute.


Langfristig müssen wir eh weg vom Gas, das weiß inzwischen jeder Grundschüler.


----------



## s_kraut (22 April 2022)

Irgendwo sitzt ein armer kranker Mann, der lange Jahre vom Glanz der Größe geträumt hat und seinen Pöbel verblendet hat. Nun befindet er sich in der Zwickmühle, er muss irgendwelche Erfolge melden und seine Glorie aufrechterhalten.
Wenn sein System floppt, dann landet er im Getriebe des brutalen Apparates den er aufgebaut hat. Und auf dem Müllhaufen der Politikgeschichte wie seine Vorgänger.


----------



## ducati (22 April 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Langfristig müssen wir eh weg vom Gas, das weiß inzwischen jeder Grundschüler.


Ja, nur was bringt uns diese Erkenntnis kurzfristig🤔


----------



## JesperMP (22 April 2022)

Wenn Deutschland die Gas stoppen wurde, dann wurde Deutschlands BNP in 2022 1.9% steigen und in 2023 mit 2.2 % zurückgehen.








						Germany faces $240 billion hit if Russian gas is cut off
					

Germany would plunge into a deep recession if its supply of Russian natural gas was suddenly shut off, the country's top forecasters warned on Wednesday.




					edition.cnn.com
				



Es ist mir klar dass die Rückgang wirklich merkbar wäre, aber es ist absolut kein 'Zusammenbruch'
Und in Verhältniss zu die Katastrophe in Ukraine ist es kein Vergleich, weder Wirtschaftlich noch Menschlich.


----------



## ducati (22 April 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Es ist mir klar dass die Rückgang wirklich merkbar wäre, aber es ist absolut kein 'Zusammenbruch'


Wie oben schon geschrieben hoffe ich, dass irgendwo Leute mit Sachverstand und ohne blinden Aktionismus sinnvoll abwägen.









						Was ein Gasembargo für die Glasindustrie bedeuten würde
					

Viele energieintensive Betriebe sehen nicht nur ihre Produktion in Gefahr, falls Gasimporte aus Russland kurzfristig enden sollten. Sie warnen auch vor schwer gestörten Lieferketten. Andreas König über ein Beispiel aus der Glasindustrie.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## ChristophD (22 April 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> @Mrtain und @ducati
> Ich bin echt überrascht und sehr enttäuscht von eurer Halterung.
> Eure passive Zustimmung zu Putin's Krieg ist unerklärlich.
> 
> Ich bin kein politischer Mensch, aber wenn meine Regierung auf diese VERBRECHEN beitragen wurde, dann wurde ich Tag und Nacht ausserhalb von Parlament stehen und protestieren.


das würdest du genau an einem Tag schaffen oder machen können und dann wärste weg-gesperrt


----------



## Mrtain (22 April 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> @Mrtain und @ducati
> Ich bin echt überrascht und sehr enttäuscht von eurer Halterung.
> Eure passive Zustimmung zu Putin's Krieg ist unerklärlich.
> 
> Ich bin kein politischer Mensch, aber wenn meine Regierung auf diese VERBRECHEN beitragen wurde, dann wurde ich Tag und Nacht ausserhalb von Parlament stehen und protestieren.


Vielleicht liest du das, was ich geschrieben habe nochmal.
Davon abgesehen, habe ich meine Meinung zu diesem Krieg hier mehr als nur einmal deutlich kund getan. Deine Aussage kann ich beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen


----------



## ChristophD (22 April 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Irgendwo sitzt ein armer kranker Mann, der lange Jahre vom Glanz der Größe geträumt hat und seinen Pöbel verblendet hat. Nun befindet er sich in der Zwickmühle, er muss irgendwelche Erfolge melden und seine Glorie aufrechterhalten.
> Wenn sein System floppt, dann landet er im Getriebe des brutalen Apparates den er aufgebaut hat. Und auf dem Müllhaufen der Politikgeschichte wie seine Vorgänger.


und wieder einer der so 0,0 % kapiert wie es in Russland funktioniert.
Die scheiße fließt nich nach oben sondern immer runter.


----------



## Rudi (22 April 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Ja, die Frage ist, wird durch kalt duschen Putin gestoppt🤔


Genau so ist die Frage. Und Waffenlieferungen in Kriegsgebiete bringen nur immer mehr Opfer (ich hoffe das darf man noch als seine Meinung sagen).


----------



## ducati (22 April 2022)

> Und Waffenlieferungen in Kriegsgebiete bringen nur immer mehr Opfer





ducati schrieb:


> Man weiss ja nicht wirklich, was die Zukunft bringt. Wieviel opfert man jetzt für wieviel weniger Opfer in der Zukunft?
> 
> Darf man jetzt 10000 Menschen opfern um später vielleicht 100000 zu retten? Oder jetzt 10 Opfern um später 1000000 zu retten? Was ist legitim und was nicht?
> 
> Jedenfalls hab ich da auch keine Antwort...


In dem Betrag hab ich das Dilemma ja auch schonmal angesprochen


----------



## s_kraut (22 April 2022)

ChristophD schrieb:


> und wieder einer der so 0,0 % kapiert wie es in Russland funktioniert.
> Die scheiße fließt nich nach oben sondern immer runter.


Ich will überhaupt nicht kapieren wie der Saftladen funktioniert und bezweifle stattdessen, dass der überhaupt langfristig funktionieren KANN. Das ist ein reines Trauerspiel!


----------



## s_kraut (22 April 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Ja, nur was bringt uns diese Erkenntnis kurzfristig🤔


Mut zur Lücke?


----------



## Mirko123 (23 April 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Genau so ist die Frage. Und Waffenlieferungen in Kriegsgebiete bringen nur immer mehr Opfer (ich hoffe das darf man noch als seine Meinung sagen).


Wenn sich die Ukraine nicht so erfolgreich  verteidigt hätte, wäre die Russische Armee noch weiter gezogen und über noch mehr Städte hergefallen. Und was die dort anstellen sollte bekannt sein. Also haben bisherige Waffenlieferungen dazu beigetragen das Leid und Tot der (Zivil-) Bevölkerung zu reduzieren.


----------



## ChristophD (23 April 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ich will überhaupt nicht kapieren wie der Saftladen funktioniert und bezweifle stattdessen, dass der überhaupt langfristig funktionieren KANN. Das ist ein reines Trauerspiel!


Und somit handelst du genauso wie der Bundeskasper Scholz.
vielleicht einfach mal aus solchen Diskussionen raushalten wenn es einen eh nicht interessiert und man dazu auch noch wenig ahnung von der diskutierten Sache hat.


----------



## kafiphai (23 April 2022)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Also haben bisherige Waffenlieferungen dazu beigetragen das Leid und Tot der (Zivil-) Bevölkerung zu reduzieren.


Soviel Blödsinn hab ich lange nicht mehr gelesen…


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 April 2022)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Soviel Blödsinn hab ich lange nicht mehr gelesen…


Dann scheinst du nicht viel zu lesen.

Ich bin übrigens der selben Meinung wie kafiphai.


----------



## leo (23 April 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> @Mrtain und @ducati
> Ich bin echt überrascht und sehr enttäuscht von eurer Halterung.
> Eure passive Zustimmung zu Putin's Krieg ist unerklärlich.
> 
> Ich bin kein politischer Mensch, aber wenn meine Regierung auf diese VERBRECHEN beitragen wurde, dann wurde ich Tag und Nacht ausserhalb von Parlament stehen und protestieren.


Dann stell dich schon mal vor dem Parlament in Kopenhagen auf. Dänemark importiert genau wie alle anderen EU Staaten weiterhin russisches Öl ünd Gas.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 April 2022)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Dann scheinst du nicht viel zu lesen.
> 
> Ich bin übrigens der selben Meinung wie kafiphai.


Mirko oder kafiphai?

Ich finde die Aussage von Mirko eher richtig,
Kafiphai will nur Provozieren und schafft es keinen
Sinnvollen Beitrag zu leisten.


----------



## ducati (23 April 2022)

Naja, nehmen wir mal theoretisch an, die Ukraine hätte am ersten Kriegstag kapituliert (vielleicht weil die Welt am ersten Tag einheitlich erklärt hätte, es gibt keinerlei Unterstützung jeglicher Art). Dann gäbe es bis heute erstmal ein par tausend Tote weniger.
Dafür wäre die Hemmschwelle einiger anderer Länder ähnliches in der Zukunft zu tun aber geringer. Vielleicht schaut sich China aktuell sehr genau den Verlauf in der Ukraine an, während es an Taiwan denkt🤔
Also es ist schon arg schwer jetzige Tote gegen spätere Tote aufzurechnen...
Und wenn Politiker/Militärs das machen (müssen) dann reden sie meist nicht öffentlich darüber.







__





						Trolley-Problem – Wikipedia
					






					de.m.wikipedia.org
				












						Moral Machine
					

A platform for public participation in and discussion of the human perspective on machine-made moral decisions




					www.moralmachine.net


----------



## Mrtain (23 April 2022)

Hier ist der Artikel dazu.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 April 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Naja, nehmen wir mal theoretisch an, die Ukraine hätte am ersten Kriegstag kapituliert. Dann gäbe es bis heute erstmal ein par tausend Tote weniger.
> Dafür wäre die Hemmschwelle einiger anderer Länder ähnliches in der Zukunft zu tun aber geringer. Vielleicht schaut sich China aktuell sehr genau den Verlauf in der Ukraine an, während es an Taiwan denkt🤔
> Also es ist schon arg schwer jetzige Tote gegen spätere Tote aufzurechnen...
> Und wenn Politiker/Militärs das machen (müssen) dann reden sie meist nicht öffentlich darüber.
> ...


Das glaube ich nicht, Russland ist mit dem Ziel dareingegangen
die Ukraine und ihre treuen Bürger auszulöschen.
Genauso wie es China mit den Uiguren macht, nach Sibirien deportieren,
umerziehen, sterilisieren oder einfach ermorden.
Die Gegenwehr der Ukrainer zeigt nur öffentlich was das Ziel von Russland
ist. Im übrigen hat Russland gestern über einer Russischen Minderheit in
Transnistren berichtet, was das Ziel ist können wir uns jetzt schon ausdenken.

Will Moskau auch Moldau angreifen?
https://www.zdf.de/nachrichten/poli...-ukraine-krieg-russland-100.html#xtor=CS5-281


----------



## Mrtain (23 April 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Im übrigen hat Russland gestern über einer Russischen Minderheit in
> Transnistren berichtet, was das Ziel ist können wir uns jetzt schon ausdenken.



Moskau hat Moldau doch schon vor ein paar Tagen gedroht:
https://www.t-online.de/nachrichten...e-.html?utm_source=pocket-newtab-global-de-DE


----------



## ducati (23 April 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Russland ist mit dem Ziel dareingegangen die Ukraine und ihre treuen Bürger auszulöschen.


Nee, ich denke, das hat eher strategische, geopolitische, innenpolitische Gründe. Und vielleicht noch verletzter Stolz von Putin. Von geplantem Völkermord würd ich persönlich nicht reden, warum sollten die Russen die Ukrainer auslöschen wollen? Was aktuell passiert liegt eher drann, dass die russischen Soldaten von der ukrainischen Guerillataktik angepisst sind...
Aber wer weiss schon, wie das alles konkret zusammenspielt...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 April 2022)

Da hättest du dir mal die Propaganda die letzten Jahre
der Russen anschauen sollen, die Ukrainer wurden da schon
sehr extrem dargestellt, vergleichbar mit dem Nazis, nur mit dem
Unterschied das die Ukrainer die Nazis sein sollen.
Hier kann man das sogar regional sehen wie die Gehirnwäsche 
wirkt, es werden Krähenfüße mit Z-Symbolen auf Straßen gestreut
um Linienbuse zu Sabotieren, die eine Ukrainer Flage im Fenster haben,
um Solidarität mit der Ukraine zu zeigen.









						Staatsschutz ermittelt: Attacken auf Busse in Paderborn
					

Es häufen sich Anschläge auf Busse des Padersprinters in Paderborn. Die Krimalpolizei ermittelt, denn sie geht von politisch motiverten, prorussischen Taten aus.




					www1.wdr.de
				




Das perfide ist das die Pro Russischen Anhänger sich hier informieren
könnten, was ihr Pate da anrichtet, aber Sie glauben es einfach nicht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 April 2022)

Gerade aus ntv, die Grünen Erstaunen mich immer mehr. 


> *+++ 09:33 Umfrage: 50 Prozent der Deutschen gegen Lieferung schwerer Waffen +++*
> 50 Prozent der Deutschen sind laut einer INSA-Umfrage gegen die Lieferung schwerer Waffen an die Ukraine, 43 Prozent sind dafür. Dies berichtet die "Bild"-Zeitung. 55 Prozent der SPD-Wähler sprachen sich demnach gegen, 41 Prozent für die Lieferung aus. Bei den Unionswählern stimmten dagegen 55 Prozent für die Lieferung schwerer Waffen, 40 Prozent dagegen. 72 Prozent der Grünen-Wähler sprachen sich laut Umfrage für die Lieferung aus, 25 Prozent dagegen. Befragt wurden laut "Bild" 1001 Personen.


----------



## Ralle (23 April 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Genau so ist die Frage. Und Waffenlieferungen in Kriegsgebiete bringen nur immer mehr Opfer (ich hoffe das darf man noch als seine Meinung sagen).


Klar kannst du deine Meinung sagen, du beschimpfst niemanden und vertrittst deinen Stanspunkt, das ist legitim.
Wie wir im Beitrag von @rostiger Nagel (ntv) lesen, ist das ja im Moment die Mehrheitsmeinung. Ich für meinen Teil halte diese Meinung für nicht richtig. Waffenliefferungen bringen natürlich auch mehr Opffer hervor, aber die Frage ist ja auch, was passiert ohne Waffenlieferungen. Gibt es dann weninger Opfer (glaube ich nicht), dauert  fer Krieg länger (ja, denke ich), macht Putin dann weiter (wenn er kann auf jeden Fall).
Die Ukrainer wehren sich und ich finde die machen das sehr gut und haben jede Unterstützung durch uns verdient, denn sie schützen auch uns. Wenn das alle mal kapiert haben, dann wird vielleicht auch endlich dieser unsägliche Kanzler verstehen, dass es nicht  von ihm abhängt, ob ein 3. Weltkrieg ausbricht, sondern einzig und allein von dieser armen Sau in Moskau!

PS: Die Russen haben noch immer gelogen, es gibt wenige Fälle, in denen sie ehrlich waren, sei es der Tod von Adolf Hitler, den sie (aus pol. Gründen) verschleiert haben, die Explosion von Tschernobyl, der Untergang der Kursk und viele viele andere Dinge. Warum sollte man einem Lügner nun glauben? Gegen solche Monster hilft nur max. Druck, max. Widerstand, keinen Meter zurück.

Die deutsche Industrie hat schon immer rumgeheult, wenn es mal hart wurde. Der heutige Zustand ist nicht zuletzt dem Einwirken der Industrie auf unsere Poitiker zu verdanken, will nur keiner mehr wissen. Es ging immer um Geschäfte, um Gier, Macht, Geld. Die Industrie nimmt gerne das WorstCase-Szenario, um den Status Quo aufrecht zu erhalten. Die Wirtschaftfachleute, die das realistischer einschätzen werden weggeblinzelt, ganz typisch.


----------



## s_kraut (23 April 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Gerade aus ntv, die Grünen Erstaunen mich immer mehr.


Yougov hat vor ein paar Tagen eine ähnliche Umfrage gemacht mit 1400 Teilnehmern und ähnliche Ergebnisse ermittelt:


			YouGov | What the world thinks


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 April 2022)

Wann lügt ein Russe ? Wenn er denn Mund aufmacht.

Vorgestern sagte der kleine Pimmel im Kreml das das Stahlwerk nicht angegriffen wird. Heute wird es angegriffen.

Und nur 1 Toter beim Untergang der Moskau ? Und der ist wahrscheinlich beim Sturm über Bord gegangen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 April 2022)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wann lügt ein Russe ? Wenn er denn Mund aufmacht.
> 
> Vorgestern sagte der kleine Pimmel im Kreml das das Stahlwerk nicht angegriffen wird. Heute wird es angegriffen.
> 
> Und nur 1 Toter beim Untergang der Moskau ? Und der ist wahrscheinlich beim Sturm über Bord gegangen.


Das ist mir wieder zu Allgemein, das muß heißen nicht „ein Russe“
sondern „der Russe Putin“, ansonsten ist es Putin Rhetorik.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 April 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das ist mir wieder zu Allgemein, das muß heißen nicht „ein Russe“
> sondern „der Russe Putin“, ansonsten ist es Putin Rhetorik.


 und Medwedew und Larwrow und wie sie alle heissen… das der arme Russe hinter dem Ural da nix für kann ist schon klar.


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (23 April 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> warum sollten die Russen die Ukrainer auslöschen wollen?


Weil sein großes Vorbild Stalin das auch schon so gemacht hat.









						Holodomor – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				












						Holodomor: Millionen verhungern in Stalins Sowjetunion
					

In der UdSSR wird Anfang der dreißiger Jahre die Landwirtschaft zwangskollektiviert und den Bauern das Getreide weggenommen - Auslöser für eine schreckliche Hungersnot, die die Historikerin Anne Applebaum in einem Buch dokumentiert.




					www.sueddeutsche.de


----------



## JesperMP (25 April 2022)

> JesperMP:
> @Mrtain und @ducati
> Ich bin echt überrascht und sehr enttäuscht von eurer Halterung.
> Eure passive Zustimmung zu Putin's Krieg ist unerklärlich.
> ...





leo schrieb:


> Dann stell dich schon mal vor dem Parlament in Kopenhagen auf. Dänemark importiert genau wie alle anderen EU Staaten weiterhin russisches Öl ünd Gas.


Die Anteil Dänemarks Gas von Russland kommt von Deutschland !! Und das weil Deutschland die Gas verteilt. Das sind alles verbundene Systeme. Dänemark kann die Ursprungsort von das Gas nicht bestimmen. Deutschlands Entscheidung Ist die Schlüssel.


----------



## Rudi (25 April 2022)

MajorutyOfOne schrieb:


> Weil sein großes Vorbild Stalin das auch schon so gemacht hat.


Woher hast Du die Information das Putins großes Vorbild Stalin ist ??


----------



## ChristophD (25 April 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Die Anteil Dänemarks Gas von Russland kommt von Deutschland !! Und das weil Deutschland die Gas verteilt. Das sind alles verbundene Systeme. Dänemark kann die Ursprungsort von das Gas nicht bestimmen. Deutschlands Entscheidung Ist die Schlüssel.


war klar das der Schuldige am Ende Deutschland ist.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 April 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Die Anteil Dänemarks Gas von Russland kommt von Deutschland !! Und das weil Deutschland die Gas verteilt. Das sind alles verbundene Systeme. Dänemark kann die Ursprungsort von das Gas nicht bestimmen. Deutschlands Entscheidung Ist die Schlüssel.


Dann könnte Dänemark aber trotzdem den Gashahn zudrehen ( Pipeline zwischen DK und DE ) und so indirekt die Abnahmemenge verringern.
Oder sehe ich das falsch.


----------



## JesperMP (25 April 2022)

ChristophD schrieb:


> war klar das der Schuldige am Ende Deutschland ist.


Dänemark importiert ungefähr 25% Gas von Russland - eingemischt mit den restlichen Gas von die EU.
Wenn Dänemark den Gas von Russland sperren wollen müssen wir unseren Import 100% abstellen, nicht nur die 25% von Russland. 
Nur bei die Übergänge wo die Gas von Russland in EU kommt, kann das Gas gestoppt werden.


----------



## Ralle (25 April 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Woher hast Du die Information das Putins großes Vorbild Stalin ist ??


Das halte ich auch für so nicht unbedingt haltbar. Man kann so Einges lesen (https://www.handelsblatt.com/meinung/kommentare/kommentar-ist-putin-der-zweite-stalin/28193296.html) auf jeden Fall gibt es gewisse Parallelen, das heißt aber nicht, das er das aus Personenkult heraus macht.
Er hat jedenfalls (lt. einem Journalisten, dem er dies zeigte) die halbe Stalin-Bibliothek in seinem Arbeitszimmer und liest mit großer Begeisterung die Anmerkungen Stalins in den Büchern. auch das sagt natürlich noch nichts. Aber er ist num mal KGB-ler, die werden nie ihr Innerstes ehrlich zeigen, das ist klar.


----------



## Mirko123 (25 April 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Woher hast Du die Information das Putins großes Vorbild Stalin ist ??



Bei der Feier zur Krim  Annexion wurde ja ein Schlagerfuzzi eingeladen der Lenin und Stalin besungen hat - glaubst Du das war keine Absicht?


----------



## JesperMP (25 April 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Wie oben schon geschrieben hoffe ich, dass irgendwo Leute mit Sachverstand und ohne blinden Aktionismus sinnvoll abwägen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ein Stopp von die Russichen Gas negative Konsekvensen hat ist schon klar. Und das Leute davon seinen Job verlieren werden ist schlecht aber steht nicht in Verhältniss zu die Katastrophe in Ukraine.

Lass Euch von der Geschichte inspirieren:








						How the British workers’ movement helped end slavery in America
					

The Confederacy wagered that British workers would rise up against the “cotton famine” caused by the Union blockade of Southern ports, and that this, combined with British ruling class sympathy for the South, would compel a British and French intervention against the Union. Instead, the...



					www.wsws.org
				







__





						The abolition movement and mill worker solidarity | Revealing Histories
					





					revealinghistories.org.uk
				



Bemerk dass die Der Besitzer der Baumwollspinnereien gegen Boykott war, aber die Arbeiter dafür waren.


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (25 April 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Woher hast Du die Information das Putins großes Vorbild Stalin ist ??


Und das Gesetz dient dann dem Schutz der Veteranen? Und Stalin wurde der östliche Teil Polen quasi aufgezwungen?









						Stalin, Hitler und Putins Geschichtspolitik | DW | 06.03.2021
					

Russlands Präsident Putin will Vergleiche zwischen Nationalsozialismus und Stalinismus verbieten lassen. Im DW-Interview analysiert der polnische Historiker Krzysztof Ruchniewicz Putins machtpolitische Motive.




					www.dw.com
				












						Russland: Geplantes Gesetz gegen Geschichtsfälschung löst Kritik aus
					

Kurz vor dem 76. Jahrestag des Sieges über Hitler-Deutschland hat in Russland ein geplantes Gesetz gegen Geschichtsfälschung Diskussionen ausgelöst.




					www.rnd.de


----------



## ducati (25 April 2022)

MajorutyOfOne schrieb:


> Und Stalin wurde der östliche Teil Polen quasi aufgezwungen?


Dieser östliche Teil Polens gehört jetzt zur Ukraine... daran sieht man, wie kompliziert die Sache eigentlich ist...

Diese Probleme gibt es aber in allen Regionen der Welt, wo irgendwann mal Grenzen willkürlich von Politikern gezogen wurden...


----------



## ducati (25 April 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Das ein Stopp von die Russichen Gas negative Konsekvensen hat ist schon klar. Und das Leute davon seinen Job verlieren werden ist schlecht aber steht nicht in Verhältniss zu die Katastrophe in Ukraine.


Ja. Die Frage ist, wird wirklich durch den Importstop etwas Grundlegendes bewirkt, oder verliert dadurch Europa einfach nur jegliche Handlungsfähigkeit, weil alles zusammenkracht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 April 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Dänemark importiert ungefähr 25% Gas von Russland - eingemischt mit den restlichen Gas von die EU.
> Wenn Dänemark den Gas von Russland sperren wollen müssen wir unseren Import 100% abstellen, nicht nur die 25% von Russland.
> Nur bei die Übergänge wo die Gas von Russland in EU kommt, kann das Gas gestoppt werden.


Jesper, da sind doch die ewigen Doktrinen, läuft irgend etwas
in der EU schief ist Deutschland schuld und in der Pflicht.

Geht Griechenland Pleite, kommen die Amis (Obama) und sagt
die Deutschen sollen den Bums bezahlen.

Le Pen ist der Meinung das Deutschland die Politik in Frankreich
gestaltet.

Polen und Ungarn sind sowieso nicht gut auf Deutschland zu sprechen. 

Bekommt Dänemark 75% EU-Gas (wahrscheinlich von Russland)
sind die Deutschen Schuld und haben gefälligst ihre Witschaft lahm
zu legen, dann sind wir auch noch schuld wenn dann Dänemark den
Bach runtergeht, weil Sie kein Gas mehr bekommen. 

Können wir noch für irgend etwas die Schuld übernehmen, wir haben
ein breites Kreuz?


----------



## Ralle (25 April 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Jesper, da sind doch die ewigen Doktrinen, läuft irgend etwas
> in der EU schief ist Deutschland schuld und in der Pflicht.
> 
> Geht Griechenland Pleite, kommen die Amis (Obama) und sagt
> ...


Wir sind ja auch Schuld, dass Putin die Ukraine angegriffen hat, na gut nach Lesart ist ja die SPD schuld!
/Ironie Aus


----------



## Heinileini (25 April 2022)

Ich wollte gerade ganz heftig protestieren, dass die SPS schuld sein soll!   
Hat sich inzwischen erledigt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 April 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wir sind ja auch Schuld, dass Putin die Ukraine angegriffen hat, na gut nach Lesart ist ja die SPD schuld!
> /Ironie Aus



Wir sind immer vorne mit dabei bei der Schuldfrage ( ist wohl historisch bedingt ) 


> Laut Nobelpreisträger Krugman steuert Europa auf ein ökonomisches Desaster zu. Schuld seien nicht Griechen oder Italiener, sondern die Deutschen.


Quelle 2014


----------



## JesperMP (25 April 2022)

Es ist mir Egal wer 'schuldig' ist.
Aber ich will die Sanktionen gegen Russland auf Max einstellen. Und dort weigern Deutschland sich auf eine kritischen Punkt.
Wenn die deutsche generell gegen Waffenlieferung an Ukraine sind (was mich genau so verwundert wie den Weidestand gegen den Gas abzustellen), dann lege doch so viel mehr Gewicht auf die Sanktionen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 April 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Wenn die deutsche generell gegen Waffenlieferung an Ukraine sind


Welche Waffen ( oder gar schwere Waffen ) hat Dänemark denn bis jetzt an die Ukraine geliefert?



Quelle vom 20. April 2022


----------



## Heinileini (25 April 2022)

Na, immerhin haben sich Portugal, Rumänien und Kanada nicht geniert, Helme zu liefern!


----------



## JesperMP (25 April 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Welche schweren Waffen hat Dänemark denn bis jetzt an die Ukraine geliefert?


Waffen haben wir geliefert, aber keine Schwehren Waffen.
Wir sind aber nicht dagegegen. Dass wir schwehre Waffen nicht geliefert habe hat wohl zu tun damit dass eine ziemlich kleine Armee hat, relativ ist unsere Flotte und Luftwaffe grösser.
In Dänemark kostet die Sanktionen schon Jobs.

Die Argumentation geht in die Richtung Spam an einander zu schleudern. Das hilft nicht.

Dies sind meinen Standpünkte:
Harte Sanktionen steigern den Druck auf das Putin Regime.
Es gibt keine Garantien dass Harte Sanktionen helfen wird.
Harte Sanktionen treffen uns selber.
Die Schwierighkeiten von unseren Wirtschaft und die verluste von Jobs stehen nicht in Verhältniss zu die Katastrophe in Ukraine.
Die Schwierighkeiten von unseren Wirtschaft ist in Deutschlands Medien übertrieben. Man redet von ein Rückgang von die BNP von 2-3%, keine 'Zusammenbruch'. 2-3% Rückgang ist wirklich merkbar, aber wenn ein Land vertrümmert wird, ist das relativ gering.
Die Ukrainer kämpfen auch für unser Freiheit.
Und wenn Putin nicht gestoppt werden, was mit die Freiheit, Demokratie, Menschenrechte - für die Ukrainer, für uns, für die Russen ? Was hier ins Spiel ist steht einfach nicht in Verhältniss zu 'kalte Dusche'.


----------



## Ralle (25 April 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Waffen haben wir geliefert, aber keine Schwehren Waffen.
> Wir sind aber nicht dagegegen. Dass wir schwehre Waffen nicht geliefert habe hat wohl zu tun damit dass eine ziemlich kleine Armee hat, relativ ist unsere Flotte und Luftwaffe grösser.
> In Dänemark kostet die Sanktionen schon Jobs.
> 
> ...


💯%ACK

Ein wenig von Allem wird nicht helfen, nicht gegen solche Typen wie Putin.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 April 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Waffen haben wir geliefert, aber keine Schwehren Waffen.


Also im Prinzip das Gleiche wie in Deutschland.


JesperMP schrieb:


> Wir sind aber nicht dagegegen. Dass wir schwehre Waffen nicht geliefert habe hat wohl zu tun damit dass eine ziemlich kleine Armee hat


Was bedeutet klein? Wir haben auch im Verhältnis eine kleine Armee.



JesperMP schrieb:


> Die Argumentation geht in die Richtung Spam an einander zu schleudern. Das hilft nicht.


Nicht persönlich nehmen aber es nervt schon wenn es immer wieder heißt: Deutschland möchte nicht..... ( schwere Waffen / GAS abdrehen.... )
aber sämtliche Länder um uns herum machen es genauso nicht.

Ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist sei mal dahin gestellt aber warum sind es immer die Deutschen??


----------



## leo (25 April 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Die Argumentation geht in die Richtung Spam an einander zu schleudern. Das hilft nicht.


Mit dem Deutschland-Bashing hast Du aber in den Mails davor angefangen, klar das die Leute sich auf den Schlips getreten fühlen.


----------



## Ralle (25 April 2022)

leo schrieb:


> Mit dem Deutschland-Bashing hast Du aber in den Mails davor angefangen, klar das die Leute sich auf den Schlips getreten fühlen.


Bashing würde ich das nicht gleich nennen, er hat die Fakten aufgeführt.
Es ist ja nun leider so, dass wir bisher bei JEDER Aktion verzögert, gebremst, geheult, dumm rumgenuschelt haben.
Dieser Kanzler ist leider wirklich ein Mann des unklaren Wortes, beschämend.

Ach ja, vergeßlich ist der ja ohnehin, kann sich morgen nicht mehr dran erinnern, was er denn so gesagt hat.


----------



## Mrtain (25 April 2022)

Oder einfach mal stillschweigende Zustimmung unterstellt wird...


----------



## Mrtain (25 April 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ach ja, vergeßlich ist der ja ohnehin, kann sich morgen nicht mehr dran erinnern, was er denn so gesagt hat.


Das hat auch schon Konrad gekonnt


----------



## Ralle (25 April 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Das hat auch schon Konrad gekonnt


Das ist verjährt


----------



## JesperMP (25 April 2022)

Ich denke dass Ukraine steht nicht vor den Zusammenbruch.
Und wenn Deutschland keine schwehre Waffen liefern will, dann will andere Länder, es ist mMn. OK.
Es scheint das Putins gekündigte Offensive in Donbass nicht wirklich funktioniert. Gott sei Dank.
Also, den Krieg geht in eine Phase von Stillstand wo die Agressor nur die Städte mit Artillerie beschiessen kann, wie einst Sarajevo.

Dann wird es nicht Waffen sondern die Sanktionen die über die Dauer Entscheidend werden.
Und über die Sanktionen steht Deutschland _etwas_ auf den Schlauch.
Man muss die Grösse und Wirtschaftliche Bedeutung von Deutschland nicht unterschätzen.
Kein Deutschland-Bashing. Ich mag Deutschland und die Deutsche. Genau dafür die Enttäuschung.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511667812137377804


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 April 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Es ist mir Egal wer 'schuldig' ist.
> Aber ich will die Sanktionen gegen Russland auf Max einstellen. Und dort weigern Deutschland sich auf eine kritischen Punkt.
> Wenn die deutsche generell gegen Waffenlieferung an Ukraine sind (was mich genau so verwundert wie den Weidestand gegen den Gas abzustellen), dann lege doch so viel mehr Gewicht auf die Sanktionen.


Dann soll Dänemark vorangehen mit schweren Waffen und stop des Gas Import,
erst dann darfst du es von Deutschland fordern und nicht anders.

Zu den schweren Waffen hätte ich auch noch ein Beispiel, 2008 im kalten Krieg
hatte Deutschland 2125 Leopard 2 Panzer, nachdem die Sowjetunion zusammen
gebrochen ist und selbst Putin im Deutschen Bundestag gelobt hat:


> Russland ist ein freundlich gesinntes europäisches Land. Für unser Land, das ein Jahrhundert der Kriegskatastrophen durchgemacht hat, ist der stabile Frieden auf dem Kontinent das Hauptziel.


Haben wir das gewünscht, geglaubt und deshalb massiv Abgerüstet, der
bestand der Leopard 2 ist auf 328 geschrumpft, von den wahrscheinlich nur
die Hälfte einsatzbereit ist. Genauso wird es sich bei allen Schweren Waffen
verhalten. Wenn Deutschland davon ein paar an die Ukrainer abgeben, diese
dann ganz sicherlich verheizt werden, wie soll Deutschland dann überhaupt noch
einen Beitrag leisten wenn es zum NATO-Fall kommen sollte?

Zu den Gas, wenn es abgestellt wird bricht nicht nur Deutschland zusammen 
sondern die ganze EU, sogar das wenn es nur für Deutschland abgestellt wird.
Es bleiben dann nicht nur die Häuser Kalt, sondern die ganze Industrie für ganz
Europa, das gleicht einen Black Out. Was soll das dann der Ukraine nutzen?
Nichts der Krieg wird weiter gehen, im Gegenteil, Europa könnte eine leichte 
Beute für Russland werden, so sieht das aus.
Und eigentlich hat Europa (nicht nur Deutschland) Putin den Krieg schon lange
Finanziert mit den Energieimporten aus Russland. Selbst die USA waren bis vor
kurzen noch der beste Erdöl Kunde von Putin.


----------



## JesperMP (25 April 2022)

Es wird zu kein Black Out.
Es wird auf lokale Stellen schlimm sein. Aber genau dafür ist EU da. Wir müssen Firmen und Orten solidarisch unterstützen. Das hat man vorher getan, und dass machen wir wieder, und wenn Deutschland besonders betroffen wird, dann ist es (diesmal) Deutschland der geholfen werden muss.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 April 2022)

Es wird zu einen Black Out kommen und das für ganz Europa.
Ich glaube du hast immer noch nicht begriffen, das die ganze
EU an Russland-Gas hängt. Wenn das so einfach währe glaubst
du nicht, das Sie das Gas schon längst abgestellt hätten.

Unserer neuer Wirtschaftsminister rennt sich die Hacken ab um
das Gas woanders her zu bekommen, so einfach ist das nicht, mann
schmeißt sich den nächsten Unrechtsregime an den Hals Und muß
aufpassen, das man anderen Ländern das Gas nicht weg nimmt.


----------



## Ralle (25 April 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Dann soll Dänemark vorangehen mit schweren Waffen und stop des Gas Import,
> erst dann darfst du es von Deutschland fordern und nicht anders.
> 
> Zu den schweren Waffen hätte ich auch noch ein Beispiel, 2008 im kalten Krieg
> ...


Du zitierst hier nur unbewiesene von der Industrie angetriebene Worst-Case-Szenarien. Experten sagen da ganz andere Dinge voraus.

Ich finde nicht, dass Dänemark unbedingt vorangehen sollte, warum können wir nicht EINMAL vorangehen, gerade bei einem so existenzbedrohenden Thema. Lieber verstecken wir uns hinter Dänemark? Echt jetzt? Kann unsere Politik nicht ein einziges Mal ohne die Einflüsterungen der Lobbyisten auskommen? Wir haben viele Jahre nicht auf die baltischen Staaten gehört (war ok, jeder darf seine Meinung haben), aber nun, wo wir wissen, dass das ein Fehler war, nun könnten wir es doch mal tun.

Ich bin sicher, die russische Wirschaft wird innerhalb kurzer Zeit schweren Schaden erleiden, das ist ganz sicher, schon bei den jetzigen Sanktionen. Aber jeder Tag mehr verlängert den Krieg, verlängert das Leiden.

Wenn wir unsere Waffen benötigen sollten, dann nur, weil wir den Ukrainern diese verweigert haben. Das wäre ein schauerlicher Beweis unseres Versagens.

Das sind nur meine persönlichen Thesen, wie so oft nur durch die Zeit beweisbar, wenn überhaupt. Da darf jeder seine eigene Meinung haben, das kann ich durchaus verstehen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 April 2022)

Über die Thesen der Industrie habe ich noch nicht einmal
nachgdacht oder zitiert. Das einzige Zitat was ich verwendet
habe ist das von Putin.

Und ganz und garnicht will ich mich hinter Dänemark verstecken,
ich will aber auch nicht das Deutschland schon wieder für einen
Weltkrieg verantwortlich gemacht wird. Das hatten wir schon zweimal.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 April 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Lieber verstecken wir uns hinter Dänemark? Echt jetzt?


Darum ging es nicht in der Diskussion.


----------



## Ralle (25 April 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Darum ging es nicht in der Diskussion.


Doch, der Vorschlag war genau dieser. Lass doch erstmal die Kleinen, warum wir. Toll das.

Und geau das hat Scholz getan!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 April 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Doch, der Vorschlag war genau dieser. Lass doch erstmal die Kleinen, warum wir. Toll das.
> 
> Und geau das hat Scholz getan!


in einen gebe ich dir Recht, Scholz ist nicht der richtige Kanzler 
in dieser Zeit, da müsste schon einer vom Kaliber Schmidt her, 
der hat nicht totgeschwiegen und mumm in der Hose Entscheidungen 
zu treffen. Die einzige Endscheidung von Scholz ist es, sich in sein
Schneckenhaus zu verkriechen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 April 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Doch, der Vorschlag war genau dieser. Lass doch erstmal die Kleinen, warum wir.


Nein, das stimmt nicht. Es ging darum dass Jesper aus DK sagt:


> Wenn die deutsche generell gegen Waffenlieferung an Ukraine sind...


DK selber aber verhältnismäßig noch deutlich weniger liefert als DE. Niemand hat gesagt das DK den Vorreiter spielen soll
aber vielleicht erst mal vor der eigenen Haustüre kehren.

Das war/ist auch kein Urteil, ob DK oder DE etwas richtig oder falsch machen. Nur mal von außen betrachtet.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 April 2022)

Ich bin mir garnicht mal so sicher das Deutschland nicht schon
einiges Liefert, dieses aber bewusst nicht kommuniziert wird.


----------



## ducati (25 April 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Du zitierst hier nur unbewiesene von der Industrie angetriebene Worst-Case-Szenarien.
> 
> Das sind nur meine persönlichen Thesen, wie so oft nur durch die Zeit beweisbar, wenn überhaupt. Da darf jeder seine eigene Meinung haben, das kann ich durchaus verstehen.


Naja, ob wir wirklich herausfinden wollen, wer Recht hat?


----------



## Ralle (25 April 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Naja, ob wir wirklich herausfinden wollen, wer Recht hat?


Nee, sicherlich nicht, aber in ein paar Monaten oder Jahren wissen wir es. Oder keiner weiß mehr was auf dem Weg von der Höhle zum Lagerfeuer.  Dieser Mensch ist unberechenbar, ein astreiner Demokrat halt, würde Herr Schröder sagen.


----------



## JSEngineering (25 April 2022)

Ich finde es interessant, hier die Standpunkte mitzulesen...

Ob man Waffen liefern soll oder nicht, weil das den Krieg verlängert oder nicht, diese Entscheidung haben wir uns eigentlich nicht anzumaßen, denn diese Entscheidung liegt meines Erachtens ausschließlich in den Händen der Ukrainer. Diese wollen sich verteidigen und haben ein legitime Berechtigung, um Waffenlieferungen zu bitten bzw. Waffen zu kaufen. Ausschließlich dieses Land und seine Leute (in Vertretung dieser eben die gewählte Regierung) hat eine Berechtigung zu entscheiden, ob sie den Krieg fortführen oder aufgeben.

Was Deutschland dazu beitragen kann:
Nun ja, seit Jahren/Jahrzehnten beklagt die Bundeswehr bzw. ihre Vertreter in der Regierung, wie sehr ihr Material fehlt und daß sie eigentlich nicht einsatzfähig ist und eigentlich nicht ausreichend ausgerüstet ist für ihre Aufgaben und die Landesverteidigung.
Plötzlich wird aber verlangt, daß wir Material liefern, um einen Krieg zu führen... So peinlich auch einige Lieferungen sind (Helme?), so sehr muß ich mich doch fragen: woher nehmen und nicht stehlen?
Frau Strack-Zimmermann beklagt zwar auch immer zu wenig Lieferungen, neulich stand aber in einem Artikel, daß sie Einblick in eine Liste gelieferten Materials nehmen konnte und diese nach ihren Worten "beachtlich" war.
Was hinter den Kulissen vor sich geht, kann und mag ich nicht beurteilen. Daß unser Kanzler aber seine Hände in den Schoß legt, möchte ich bezweifeln. Viel eher kämpft er vermutlich mit den verschiedenen Strömungen innerhalb der Partei und der Koalition und versucht eine Richtung zu finden, bei der er nicht untergeht. Für mich ist schweigen besser, als jeden Tag eine neue Sau durch das Land zu treiben, weil man sich doch anders entscheiden mußte. Ob dabei die besten Entscheidungen herauskommen? Wer weiß.... vor Monaten waren wir alle Virologen, jetzt sind wir alle Generäle... jeder meint zu wissen, was gut oder was schlecht ist.

Zum Abstellen des Gases:
Ich wäre auch dafür, aber..... ohne jetzt die großen volkwirtschaftlichen Zusammenhänge analysiert zu haben, bezweifle ich doch sehr, daß es bei 2..3% Einbruch der Wirtschaftsleistung bleibt....
Ich stelle mir gerade nur vor, was passiert: Die am dringensten Wärme benötigenden Unternehmen werden abgestellt:

Papierfabriken: Kartonagen, Verpackungen, Zeitungen, Zeitschriften, Bücher, Handzettel, Gebrauchsanweisungen
Glasfabriken: Flaschen, Gläser, Fenster, Scheiben
Metallerzeugende, veredelnde und verarbeitende Betriebe: Verpackungen, Fahrzeugteile, Konstruktionsteile, Bauteile, Verbindungsteile, Werkzeuge, ....
Wäschereien: Hygienartikel, Kleidung & -wäsche für Krankenhäuser und Pflegeheime
Das sind nur vier Große meiner Meinung nach. Sie haben aber Einfluß auf alles. Es geht nicht um kalten Popo oder kaltes Duschen... die Haushalte werden es in ihrer Komfortzone als letzte spüren, da sie privilegiert sind.
Allerdings bricht die Wirtschaft zusammen, weil Zulieferteile fehlen oder zuletzt: Verpackung und Versand.
Paletten können schon nicht mehr hergestellt werden, weil spezielle Nägel ausschließlich in der Ukraine gefertigt werden. Was, wenn unsere Papierfabriken anhalten und keinerlei Verpackung mehr auf dem Markt ist? Womit Lebensmittel verpacken? Amazon? Kann schließen...
Was, wenn die Glasfabriken anhalten und wir nicht einmal mehr Flaschen für Impfstoff haben?
Häuser können nicht fertig gebaut werden, weil Fenster, Werkzeuge, Konstruktionsteile und Insolierung nicht verfügbar sind?
Momentan fehlen Chips in den Fahrzeugen. Woher aber Stahl für die Karosserie nehmen? Verzinkung? Fehlanzeige... Woher die Fensterscheiben nehmen? Fehlen....
Wäschereien schließen wegen zu hoher Energiekosten oder weil sie abgeschaltet werden: Krankenhäuser und Pflegeheime bekommen keine saubere Wäsche....

Ich bin davon überzeugt, wenn wir das bis zum Ende durchdeklinieren, daß da so viele Zahnräder ineinandergreifen, daß es tatsächlich zu einem Kollaps kommen kann. Denn Vieles können wir einfach nicht kompensieren, weder durch Alternativen, noch durch Importe... auch nicht durch ein geeintes Europa. Es ist am Ende wie mit der technischen Redundanz: Einen Fehler, ein fehlendes Teil kann ich kompensieren. Aber wenn so viele Bereiche betroffen sind, so viele Einzelteile kompensiert werden müssen, klappt das irgendwann nicht mehr.

Daher bin ich der Meinung: Sparen, wo geht und Alternativen vorantreiben, so schnell wie möglich. Und dadurch die Abhängigkeit verringern.

Den Krieg haben wir sowieso schon in den letzten Jahren finanziert. Die russischen Waffen werden ja nicht jetzt erst gebaut. Aber den drohenden Absturz des Systems in den kommenden Jahren für Rußland zu skizzieren, das kann etwas bringen. Denn auch ein sofortiger Stopp wird den Krieg nicht beenden: Er ist begonnen und kann ohne Gesichtsverlust momentan nicht beendet werden. Finanziert ist er bereits. Also wird er fortgeführt, bis eine gesichtswahrende Lösung oder eine totale Niederlage bevorsteht.

Und wenn es tatsächlich so ist, daß Deutschland das Gas an die Nachbarn verteilt: Umso mehr die Aufforderung, in ganz Europa Energie zu sparen, um die Abhängigkeit schneller verringern zu können.


----------



## ducati (25 April 2022)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade nur vor, was passiert: Die am dringensten Wärme benötigenden Unternehmen werden abgestellt:
> 
> Papierfabriken: Kartonagen, Verpackungen, Zeitungen, Zeitschriften, Bücher, Handzettel, Gebrauchsanweisungen
> Glasfabriken: Flaschen, Gläser, Fenster, Scheiben
> ...


Chemieindustrie vor allem... mit allen Folgen für die Lieferketten...

ich hab oben schon irgendwo geschrieben, ohne russisches Gas keine neuen deutschen Panzer... und auch kein Geld mehr, um amerikanische zu kaufen...


----------



## ducati (25 April 2022)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Ob man Waffen liefern soll oder nicht, weil das den Krieg verlängert oder nicht, diese Entscheidung haben wir uns eigentlich nicht anzumaßen, denn diese Entscheidung liegt meines Erachtens ausschließlich in den Händen der Ukrainer. Diese wollen sich verteidigen und haben ein legitime Berechtigung, um Waffenlieferungen zu bitten bzw. Waffen zu kaufen.


nein, natürlich wollen die Waffen. Es ist aber eine moralische Entscheidung, in Kriegsgebiete Waffen zu liefern und somit erstmal direkt an toten Menschen beteiligt zu sein, auch wenn man langfristig vielleicht welche rettet.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 April 2022)

Warenlieferungen, die Engländer und Franzosen sind ganz 
anders aufgestellt wie die Deutschen, den fällt es bestimmt 
leichter zu liefern.


----------



## JesperMP (25 April 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Es wird zu einen Black Out kommen und das für ganz Europa.
> Ich glaube du hast immer noch nicht begriffen, das die ganze
> EU an Russland-Gas hängt.


Du hast nicht begriffen das die ganzen EU nur 25% Gas von Russland bekommt.
Deutschland aber 40%.
Und wenn die 25% plötzlich fehlen, dann...
1. den ganzen EU muss zusammenarbeiten um die bestehende Gasmengen zu verteilen, In Deutschland wird es nicht 40% fehlen aber 25% wie die Rest in EU. Und die Preise müssen reguliert werden. Das ist Rationierung, genau wie im Krieg, aber wir sind ja in ein Krieg.
2. ein grossen Teil ist rein Komfort den man herunterdrehen kann (die kalte Dusche).
3. ein Teil kan von anderswo versorgt werden (LPG Gas), es wird teuerer aber fehlen nicht.
4. es gibt auch in die Industrie Energiesparpotential der Heute nicht eingeholt ist weil es nocch nicht wirtschaftlich war, aber unter diese Situation lohnt es sich besonders über die Dauer.
Es fehlt dann nicht 25% sonder vielleicht 10-15%.
Dazu kommt das Gas nur ein Teil von die Energie in die EU stellt.
Kein Black Out oder Zusammenbruch.


----------



## Ralle (25 April 2022)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Ich finde es interessant, hier die Standpunkte mitzulesen...
> 
> Ob man Waffen liefern soll oder nicht, weil das den Krieg verlängert oder nicht, diese Entscheidung haben wir uns eigentlich nicht anzumaßen, denn diese Entscheidung liegt meines Erachtens ausschließlich in den Händen der Ukrainer. Diese wollen sich verteidigen und haben ein legitime Berechtigung, um Waffenlieferungen zu bitten bzw. Waffen zu kaufen. Ausschließlich dieses Land und seine Leute (in Vertretung dieser eben die gewählte Regierung) hat eine Berechtigung zu entscheiden, ob sie den Krieg fortführen oder aufgeben.
> 
> ...


Da kann ich dir problemlos noch folgen. Es gibt eine Vielzahl von Varianten, die man fahren kann.
Aber: Ein rumlavierender, unentschlossen wirkender, feiger Kanzler; *und genauso steht er da*; das kann einfach nicht sein!


----------



## s_kraut (25 April 2022)

Die Rheinmetall bietet an, für €153 Mio. 100 Marder zu modernisieren und zu liefern (die ersten 20 Kampffahrzeuge nach sechs Wochen, weitere 23 nach sechs Monaten und die übrigen 55 nach zwölf Monaten). Diese Zahlen wandern jetzt durch die Presse, wir dürfen also annehmen dass sie bereits vor Wochen vorlagen. Bundesregierung?
Gebraucht worden wären sie in diesen letzten vergangenen Wochen.
Heute hat die Bundesregierung reagiert wie gewohnt mit stoischer Gelassenheit und Worten, die ahnen lassen dass es tatsächlich Faktoren länger brauchen wird. Ein Trauerspiel. So viel zur Faktenlage Schwere Waffen Deutschland. Kriegt ihr nach dem Krieg. Versprochen. Wahrscheinlich gehen sie dann auch. Viel Glück. Wir stehen Euch zur Seite.
Davon abgesehen: Die Munition für die Marder wird in der Schweiz produziert und die Schweiz hat bereits beschlossen, dass keine Schweizer Munition in die Ukraine geht.

Die USA lieferten (und werden es wieder tun) Switchblade-Drohnen, Javelins in Stückzahlen dass sie ein Vielfaches der im Gebiet befindlichen Panzer ausschalten können.
Plus unbezahlbares: Echtzeit-Standortdaten, Satellitenbilder, Informationen.
Jetzt kommen noch die großen Drohnen dazu, die im Vergleich zur türkischen Bayraktar deutlich mehr Raketen tragen können.

Demnach glaube ich also inzwischen, dass es nicht wirklich von Deutschland erwartet worden wäre, schnell irgendwelche effektiven Waffen zu liefern.

Trotzdem wären ein paar wirksame Maßnahmen wären schon angebracht. Italien, Frankreich und Spanien sind irgendwie besser mit Kapital einfrieren, Villen versiegeln usw. Und ja, Gas drosseln, auch wenn es weh tut - kalten Arsch für P.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 April 2022)




----------



## leo (26 April 2022)

Warum hat der eine Zipfelmütze auf, warum wird Gorbatschow vermisst?


----------



## NBerger (26 April 2022)

Der Verpennte Deutsche? 
Das ist wohl nicht Gorbi, der hatte ein markantes Mahl auf der Stirn. Wohl eher der Bundeskanzler...


----------



## leo (26 April 2022)

Hatte das "Ironie an" vergessen


----------



## Mrtain (26 April 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> 2. ein grossen Teil ist rein Komfort den man herunterdrehen kann (die kalte Dusche).


Als ich das sinngemäß geschrieben habe, hast du mir stillschweigende Billigung unterstellt...


----------



## Rudi (26 April 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir problemlos noch folgen. Es gibt eine Vielzahl von Varianten, die man fahren kann.
> Aber: Ein rumlavierender, unentschlossen wirkender, feiger Kanzler; *und genauso steht er da*; das kann einfach nicht sein!


Er versucht Leid von Deutschen Volke abzuhalten.


----------



## Mirko123 (26 April 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Er versucht Leid von Deutschen Volke abzuhalten.


... indem man das Leid der Ukrainer billigend in Kauf nimmt? 
Lass mal Le Pen und  wieder Trump an die Macht kommen. Wenn P. der Meinung ist, dass ihn bis zum Rhein eh nichts passiert, weil da bloß Länder sind die sich eh nicht wehren (können) - was passiert dann?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 April 2022)

Jetzt gehts Los mit den Gas, Putin will
morgen Polen den Gashahn zudrehen.


----------



## ducati (26 April 2022)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Wenn P. der Meinung ist, dass ihn bis zum Rhein eh nichts passiert, weil da bloß Länder sind die sich eh nicht wehren (können) - was passiert dann?


Ja gute Frage, aber aktuell scheints ja in der Ukraine nicht so gut zu laufen, dass er der Meinung sein könnte.
 Aber andersrum, wenn er sich zu sehr in die Ecke gedrängt fühlt, welchen Knopf wird er dann drücken?


----------



## Mirko123 (26 April 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Ja gute Frage, aber aktuell scheints ja in der Ukraine nicht so gut zu laufen, dass er der Meinung sein könnte.


... ja eben, weil er auf einen Gegner gestoßen  ist, der sich wehrt. Wenn sich die Ukraine nach ein paar Tagen ergeben hätte, wäre er in seinem Handeln erst recht bestärkt worden. 



ducati schrieb:


> Aber andersrum, wenn er sich zu sehr in die Ecke gedrängt fühlt, welchen Knopf wird er dann drücken?


Es befinden sich keine ausländischen Truppen auf russischen Boden.


----------



## Rudi (26 April 2022)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> ... indem man das Leid der Ukrainer billigend in Kauf nimmt?
> Lass mal Le Pen und  wieder Trump an die Macht kommen. Wenn P. der Meinung ist, dass ihn bis zum Rhein eh nichts passiert, weil da bloß Länder sind die sich eh nicht wehren (können) - was passiert dann?



Ihr oder Eure Kinder könnt ja gern in den Krieg ziehen. Es gibt ja noch die Wehrplicht, ist nur zeitweilig ausgesetzt. Haben Euch eure Eltern oder Großeltern nicht erzählt was Krieg bedeutet.
Ist erschreckend wie schnell die Geschichte vergessen ist. War aber leider schon immer so. So jetzt könnt Ihr auf mich hetzen. Ich habe alle hier für Ihre fachliche Kompetenz sehr geachtet und viel dazugelernt. Nun denke ich das ich mich hier ausklinken sollte.


----------



## Rudi (26 April 2022)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> ... ja eben, weil er auf einen Gegner gestoßen  ist, der sich wehrt. Wenn sich die Ukraine nach ein paar Tagen ergeben hätte, wäre er in seinem Handeln erst recht bestärkt worden.
> 
> 
> Es befinden sich keine ausländischen Truppen auf russischen Boden.


Woher hast Du diese Informationen. Scheinst ja super Beziehungen zum NATO-Hauptquartier oder zum ARD und ZDF Fernsehen zu haben.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 April 2022)

Ich kann mich noch ganz gut an meinen Opa erinnern,
der in Russland für Adolf ein Bein verloren hat, gerade 
deshalb bin ich der Meinung, man muß den neuen Adolf
stoppen.


----------



## Rudi (26 April 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch ganz gut an meinen Opa erinnern,
> der in Russland für Adolf ein Bein verloren hat, gerade
> deshalb bin ich der Meinung, man muß den neuen Adolf
> stoppen.


Wer ist "man". Nicht andere vorschieben. Dann stoppe Du Putin selbst.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 April 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Woher hast Du diese Informationen. Scheinst ja super Beziehungen zum NATO-Hauptquartier oder zum ARD und ZDF Fernsehen zu haben.


Das ist Putin Rhetorik, der behauptet auch immer das er mit
angerichteten Schaden nichts zu tun hat und alles vom Westen
inszeniert ist.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 April 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Wer ist "man". Nicht andere vorschieben. Dann stoppe Du Putin selbst.


Ist Deine Argumentation nicht ein bisschen kindisch?


----------



## Heinileini (26 April 2022)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Es befinden sich keine ausländischen Truppen auf russischen Boden.


Na ja, kommt auf die Sichtweise an. Wohl aber auf Böden, die nach Putins Wunschvorstellung noch bzw. wieder russisch sein sollten.


----------



## Rudi (26 April 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ist Deine Argumentation nicht ein bisschen kindisch?


Nein finde ich nicht. Helden sind wieder gefragt.


----------



## Oberchefe (26 April 2022)

Die Truppenbewegungen Putins sind einem 22 jährigen Schweizer schon im Dezember aufgefallen. Nur die Geheimdienste haben wieder mal versagt. https://www.nzz.ch/schweiz/ukraine-...1679787?utm_source=pocket-newtab-global-de-DE


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 April 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Nein finde ich nicht. Helden sind wieder gefragt.


Also doch Kindisch, alles klar.


----------



## Mrtain (27 April 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Ihr oder Eure Kinder könnt ja gern in den Krieg ziehen. Es gibt ja noch die Wehrplicht, ist nur zeitweilig ausgesetzt. Haben Euch eure Eltern oder Großeltern nicht erzählt was Krieg bedeutet.


Dein Enkeltrick ist langsam etwas abgenutzt. Es nützt doch nichts, wenn P. sich jeglicher Diplomatie  verweigert oder irrationale Gründe vorschiebt, um seinen Angriff zu rechtfertigen.
Ich weiß ja nicht was du deinen Kinder beigebracht hast, aber ich bringe meinen Kindern bei sich zu wehren. Notfalls auch Händen und Füßen.


----------



## Mrtain (27 April 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Woher hast Du diese Informationen. Scheinst ja super Beziehungen zum NATO-Hauptquartier oder zum ARD und ZDF Fernsehen zu


Wow.



Rudi schrieb:


> Wer ist "man". Nicht andere vorschieben. Dann stoppe Du Putin selbst.


Du meinst mit vorschieben, so wie du deine Kinder oder Enkel?


----------



## Ralle (27 April 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Woher hast Du diese Informationen. Scheinst ja super Beziehungen zum NATO-Hauptquartier oder zum ARD und ZDF Fernsehen zu haben.


Jetzt hör aber auf, wer ist auf russischem Boden?
Das ist keine Argumentation mehr, das sind Verschwörungstheorien.


----------



## Ralle (27 April 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Ihr oder Eure Kinder könnt ja gern in den Krieg ziehen. Es gibt ja noch die Wehrplicht, ist nur zeitweilig ausgesetzt. Haben Euch eure Eltern oder Großeltern nicht erzählt was Krieg bedeutet.
> Ist erschreckend wie schnell die Geschichte vergessen ist. War aber leider schon immer so. So jetzt könnt Ihr auf mich hetzen. Ich habe alle hier für Ihre fachliche Kompetenz sehr geachtet und viel dazugelernt. Nun denke ich das ich mich hier ausklinken sollte.


Wenn Putin kommt, werde ich das auch ganz sicher machen, ich bin dafür ausgebildet und werde das auch nutzen, genau, um meine Kinder, meine Familie  und mein Land zu schützen. Ich ziehe sicher nicht mit wehenden Fahnen und begeistert los, wie viele Menschen damals im I.WK, das wäre heute wirklich dumm.
Aber ich halte nichts von der Argumentation, die hinter deinen Beiträgen steckt:

Sagst du deiner Frau oder Tochter auch: "Wenn dich jemand vergewaltigt halte einfach still, dann ist es schneller vorbei!" ?
Was ist das für eine Art von Gerechtigkeitsempfinden, wie quer muß man im Kopf sein, um das zu verstehen?

Und (unser) der Kanzler... Mag sein, dass er Schaden vom Volk abwehren will, aber soooo??? Nein, diese Rumeierei ist nur unwürdig und lächerlich.


----------



## JesperMP (27 April 2022)

Zurück zum Thema Gas.
Heute hat Russland die Gaslieferung an Polen und Bulgarien gestoppt !
Die Begründung ist dass Polen und Bulgarien haben abgelehnt die Gas in Rubeln zu bezahlen.
Mir ist nicht anders bekannt dass Deutschland auch die Rubelbezahlung abgelehnt hat. Ist das noch so ?
Wenn das so ist, dann ist dies ganz offenbar ein Versuch die EU durcheinander zu bringen, durch 'Teilen und herrschen'.
Unser Antwort muss sein sofort Polen und Bulgarien solidarisch zu unterstützen, und nicht nur mit Sympatieäusserungen.

edit: 
EU muss nicht als einzel-Länder dies hantieren, sondern muss einen zentralen Kommision einrichten, um die vorhandene Gas zu rationieren und die Preise bestimmen.
Russland ist vielmehr abhängig von die Export von Gas und Öl nach EU als wir sind von die Import von Gas und Öl von Russland.


----------



## Heinileini (27 April 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Heute hat Russland die Gaslieferung an Polen und Bulgarien gestoppt !


Ja, aber die haben im Gegensatz zu uns angeblich diese Entwicklung rechtzeitig vorausgesehen und sich entsprechend schon vorbereitet.
GasSpeicher sind zu ca. 75% gefüllt, also ist das Thema nicht ganz so akut wie bei uns mit den zu ca.75% leeren GasSpeichern, die bei uns ausserdem noch zum Teil der Gazprom gehören ...
Umstieg auf LNG angeblich gar kein Problem. Anscheinend verfügen sie bereits über entsprechende Terminals, die wir jetzt rückwirkend für uns aus dem Ärmel zaubern müssten ...


----------



## Mrtain (27 April 2022)

Soweit mir bekannt, bezahlen wir noch in Euro.


----------



## GLT (27 April 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> ich bin dafür ausgebildet und werde das auch nutzen, genau, um meine Kinder, meine Familie... zu schützen.


dito - nur - das Land bzw. die Interessen irgendwelcher Politiker gingen mir am Popo vorbei.


----------



## Ralle (27 April 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> dito - nur - das Land bzw. die Interessen irgendwelcher Politiker gingen mir am Popo vorbei.


Solange deren Interessen zum großen Teil meinen entsprechen, ist das doch ok. Alle Politiker als Gauner zu betrachten, würde unser System ja auch völlig konterkarieren. Ganz so schlimm, wie PEGIDA das darstelt ist es nun auch nicht.  Ich lebe ganz gerne in diesem Land, hab mir auch beruflich schon so einige andere angesehen, u.a. auch Rußland und da wollte ich schon damals nicht ums verrecken auch nur einen Tag länger bleiben als nötig.


----------



## GLT (27 April 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Alle Politiker als Gauner zu betrachten, würde unser System ja auch völlig konterkarieren


Eins muss ich Dir lassen - Humor hast Du.

3 Lügen in einem Satz?
Ehrlicher, gewissenhafter Politiker arbeitet hart.


----------



## Ralle (27 April 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> Eins muss ich Dir lassen - Humor hast Du.
> 
> 3 Lügen in einem Satz?
> Ehrlicher, gewissenhafter Politiker arbeitet hart.


Das ist sinnlose Verallgemeinerung, die, bei aller berechtigter Kritik an der Politik, auch vollkommen unrichtig ist. Ja, ich weiß, das ist jetzt humorlos.


----------



## Markus (28 April 2022)

Hier wurde ja die philosophische Frage nach dem Abwägen zwischen Menschenleben gestellt. 

Ich hatte trotz 2014 noch ein gewisses Verständnis für Putin. Auch die Drohgebärden mit dem Aufmarsch konnte ich noch als Säbelrasseln für die Verhandlungsposition nachvollziehen. 

Aber man fährt nicht in ein anderes Land und fängt an dort auf Menschen zu schießen!

In dem Moment ist das Leben eines russischen Soldaten meiner Meinung nach weniger Wert als der Dreck an seinen Kampfstiefeln. Wenn es also darum geht diese Invasoren in großer Stückzahl zu töten kann ich nur Beifall klatschen für jeden den es erwischt. 

Umso höher ist mein Mitgefühl für die Opfer auf ukrainischer Seite.

Ich brauche da keine langen ethnischen Differenzierung. Entscheident ist einzig und allein wer was auf welcher Seite der Grenze tut. 

Und seit dieser Punkt überschritten ist, sind mir alle Gründe und Probleme von Russland sowie die mögliche Teilschuld anderer SCHEISEGAL! 

Nochmal: Man geht verdammtnochmal nicht - ohne ausdrücklichen Wunsch - in ein anderes Land und schießt auf Menschen! 


Ich schätze die Ukrainer so ein dass sie so schnell nicht aufgeben werden. Und auch deshalb teile ich die Ansicht: Je mehr Waffen wir ihnen in den Arsch stecken, je effektiver können sie sich wehren und je weniger Opfer werden sie haben. 

Bei den Russen ist es mir nicht nur Scheissegal. Im Gegenteil... Ich wünsche jedem, der mit der Absicht auf Menschen zu schießen, über die Grenze geht, dass er in einem Sack nach Hause kommt...


Wäre der Konflikt auf der anderen Seite der Grenze, dann natürlich x-1


----------



## Markus (28 April 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Ihr oder Eure Kinder könnt ja gern in den Krieg ziehen. Es gibt ja noch die Wehrplicht, ist nur zeitweilig ausgesetzt. Haben Euch eure Eltern oder Großeltern nicht erzählt was Krieg bedeutet.
> Ist erschreckend wie schnell die Geschichte vergessen ist. War aber leider schon immer so. So jetzt könnt Ihr auf mich hetzen. Ich habe alle hier für Ihre fachliche Kompetenz sehr geachtet und viel dazugelernt. Nun denke ich das ich mich hier ausklinken sollte.



Weißt du was mich an dir nervt? 

Es ist nicht deine Ansicht, ich respektiere sie und kann sie auch nachvollziehen. 

Es ist eher so, dass du immer weißt wie es "nicht" geht. Sag doch zur Abwechslung mal was man tun soll. Und führe bitte aus wohin dieses Szenario führt. Und damit meine ich DEIN Szenario, das alle anderen zum Weltuntergang führen hast Du ja mehrfach erklärt.

Danke!


----------



## s_kraut (28 April 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Hier wurde ja die philosophische Frage nach dem Abwägen zwischen Menschenleben gestellt.
> 
> Ich hatte trotz 2014 noch ein gewisses Verständnis für Putin. Auch die Drohgebärden mit dem Aufmarsch konnte ich noch als Säbelrasseln für die Verhandlungsposition nachvollziehen.


Krim, die Region die da 2014 mit russischem "Segen" bedacht wurde, hatte immerhin deutlich mehrheitlich russischen Bevölkerungsanteil, wir kennen die Historie mit all dem Hin- und Her, wir wissen dass die Krim als Geschenk überreicht worden war im Vertrauen darauf dass die UDSSR nachhaltig bestehen würde. Untermauert mit nicht verifizierten Volksabstimmungen....ein Ding.
Völkerrechtlich geht einfach nehmen heute halt nicht mehr.


Markus schrieb:


> Aber man fährt nicht in ein anderes Land und fängt an dort auf Menschen zu schießen!


sehe ich auch als ein anders Ding.

Man belagert auch keine anderen Menschen, man hungert sie nicht aus, man zerstört auch nicht die Errungenschaften, man hinterlässt etwas womit die Nachfahren etwas anfangen können und es einem danken.

Manche wenige denken halt offensichtlich komplett anders und der Rest der Welt steht vor der Herausforderung damit umzugehen.


Markus schrieb:


> In dem Moment ist das Leben eines russischen Soldaten meiner Meinung nach weniger Wert als der Dreck an seinen Kampfstiefeln. Wenn es also darum geht diese Invasoren in großer Stückzahl zu töten kann ich nur Beifall klatschen für jeden den es erwischt.
> 
> Umso höher ist mein Mitgefühl für die Opfer auf ukrainischer Seite.


Ja, wobei einem die Milchbubies in den Russischen Z-Fahrzeugen auch Leid tun können. Erst hieß es Manöver, dann tauchten die fremden Ortsschilder auf. Die Befehle hier, die Loyalität zum Vaterland da, die Familie zuhause im Vaterland dort. Die kommunizierte Idee  Befreiung des Großrussischen Volks (Propaganda) und die Konsequenz der Befehlsverweigerung wird weltweit ähnlich mittelalterlich geahndet.

Dann die vorgefundene Situation: dann sieht man die Bevölkerung geht auf die Straße und wünscht ihnen den Tod. Die Versorgung läuft nicht. Die Befehle sind unsinnig, unmoralisch. Die Ausrüstung ist schlecht. Ständiges Versagen an Material, Angriffe aus dem Hinterhalt - wie es um die eigene Moral steht kann man sich vorstellen.

Dann all die Verluste. Wenn es anfangs um die 200.000 Mann waren, sind sie inzwischen mindestens dezimiert - heißt jeder kennt mindestens einen, den es nicht mehr gibt. Der Nachschub auf der anderen Seite läuft flächendeckend, auf der eigenen nicht. Auf der Anderen Kapital ohne Ende, auf der eigenen nicht. Hightec-Waffen ohne Ende auf der anderen Seite, auf der eigenen Seite sind die Hightechwaffen, die man aus den Videos kenn halt irgendwie halt einfach nicht da.
Dazu kommt asymmetrische Kriegsführung. Hinterhalte aus dem Wald, aus der Luft, aus den Häusern.
Bei Leibe bin ich froh, dass ich kein Russe bin.
eddit: dass ich froh bin dass ich kein Russe bin ist nicht rassistisch gemeint. Es ist eher so gemeint dass dass russische Staatsoberhaupt inzwischen mit einem Weltkrieg und unkonventionellen Waffen droht, wohl wissend wie das Ende aussieht.



Markus schrieb:


> Ich schätze die Ukrainer so ein dass sie so schnell nicht aufgeben werden. Und auch deshalb teile ich die Ansicht: Je mehr Waffen wir ihnen in den Arsch stecken, je effektiver können sie sich wehren und je weniger Opfer werden sie haben.


Sehe ich auch so. Sie kämpfen nicht nur für sich, sie kämpfen für ihre Zukunft. Und wir wissen alle, dass sie auch heute für unsere weitere Freiheit morgen kämpfen.


Markus schrieb:


> Wäre der Konflikt auf der anderen Seite der Grenze, dann natürlich x-1


Dem ist aber nicht so.


----------



## Markus (28 April 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ja, wobei einem die Milchbubies in den Russischen Z-Fahrzeugen auch Leid tun können. Erst hieß es Manöver, dann tauchten die fremden Ortsschilder auf. Die Befehle hier, die Loyalität zum Vaterland da, die Familie zuhause im Vaterland dort. Die kommunizierte Idee  Befreiung des Großrussischen Volks (Propaganda) und die Konsequenz der Befehlsverweigerung wird weltweit ähnlich mittelalterlich geahndet.
> 
> Dann die vorgefundene Situation: dann sieht man die Bevölkerung geht auf die Straße und wünscht ihnen den Tod. Die Versorgung läuft nicht. Die Befehle sind unsinnig, unmoralisch. Die Ausrüstung ist schlecht. Ständiges Versagen an Material, Angriffe aus dem Hinterhalt - wie es um die eigene Moral steht kann man sich vorstellen.
> 
> ...



Das stimmt schon.
Aber wie gesagt, ich bin an einem Punkt wo ich da keinen Grund mehr sehe zu differenzieren.
Jedes Zugeständnis oder Mitgefühl ihnen gegenüber würde noch mehr Opfer bei den Ukrainern kosten - und die stehen in diesem Fall auf der richtigen Seite der Grenze.

Solange auch nur ein russischer Soldat in meinem Land steht würde ich auch keine Verhandlung akzeptieren.
Wenn es dazu auch nur den Hauch einer Chance gegeben hätte, dann hätten die vor dem Angriff stattgefunden.
Russland wollte nie verhandeln, es gab bestenfalls Kapitulationsvorschläge.

Aus diesem Grund: Draufwerfen was geht, so etwas darf nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 April 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund: Draufwerfen was geht, so etwas darf nicht funktionieren.



💯


----------



## ducati (28 April 2022)

Ja, verstehen kann ich da Eure Meinung schon. Bin da ja selber auch nicht so ganz überzeugt, welche Variante die bessere wäre...
Nur wenn man sich mal die Kriege der letzten 80 Jahre anschaut, hat sowas doch nirgends funktioniert. Zumindest fällt mir jetzt kein Krieg ein. Es zieht sich halt einfach Jahre/Jahrzehnte hin mit unzähligen Opfern und es bleibt ein komplett zerstörtes destabilisiertes Land im Chaos übrig.
Natürlich hinken Vergleiche immer.
Aber als Vergleich mal Afghanistan von 1970 bis 2022 betrachtet 🤔 da gibts schon einige Parallelen zur Situation in der Ukraine.
Aber eigentlich hab ich in meinen vorigen Beiträgen schon alles geschrieben, was mir zu dem Thema einfällt...


----------



## ducati (28 April 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Hier wurde ja die philosophische Frage nach dem Abwägen zwischen Menschenleben gestellt.


Ja, wieviele tote Menschen sind denn Deiner Meinung für die Freiheit wievieler anderer gerechtfertigt?
1 oder 10.000 oder 1 Mio oder 1:1 ???
Ich finde, wenn man soweit oder darüber nachdenkt, ist das schon ne schwierige Frage. Am besten ist natürlich, man redet ersr garnicht drüber...
Auch wenn das jetzt nen ganz anderes Thema ist, bei Corona hat sich MIR diese Frage auchschon gestellt. Wieviele Cotonatote sind legitim, bevor man z.B. Ausgangsbeschränkungen verhängt...


----------



## GLT (28 April 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Aber man fährt nicht in ein anderes Land und fängt an dort auf Menschen zu schießen!
> 
> In dem Moment ist das Leben eines russischen Soldaten meiner Meinung nach weniger Wert als der Dreck an seinen Kampfstiefeln. Wenn es also darum geht diese Invasoren in großer Stückzahl zu töten kann ich nur Beifall klatschen für jeden den es erwischt.
> 
> Umso höher ist mein Mitgefühl für die Opfer .....


Hattest Du diese Ansichten auch, als die USA in fremde Länder einmaschierten, Unschuldige töteten u. Kriegsverbrechen gegingen?


Markus schrieb:


> Nochmal: Man geht verdammtnochmal nicht - ohne ausdrücklichen Wunsch - in ein anderes Land und schießt auf Menschen!


Mit Wunsch ist es ok? Und wer ist berechtigt, derartige Wünsche zu formulieren?


s_kraut schrieb:


> Und wir wissen alle, dass sie auch heute für unsere weitere Freiheit morgen kämpfen.


Nein, tun sie nicht.


----------



## jensemann (28 April 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> Hattest Du diese Ansichten auch, als die USA in fremde Länder einmaschierten, Unschuldige töteten u. Kriegsverbrechen gegingen?
> 
> Mit Wunsch ist es ok? Und wer ist berechtigt, derartige Wünsche zu formulieren?
> 
> Nein, tun sie nicht.


1. Ich für meinen Teil habe nichts für die amerikanische Aussenpolitik übrig, seit ich die Zusammenhänge erkannt habe.
2. Mit Wunsch ist es Ok, nämlich dann wenn die Ukraine um militärische Hilfe bittet. Und dann wird auch nicht vorsätzlich auf Zivilisten geschossen sondern auf die, die dort nichts zu suchen haben. 
3. Tun sie doch, denn wenn die nicht Putins Traum vom russischen Reich in den Grenzen von 1980 platzen lassen, sind nächste Woche Georgien und die baltischen Staaten dran. Denn für Putin sind alle Nationalisten automatisch Nazis und müssen vernichtet werden solange sie keine Russen sind.


----------



## Ralle (28 April 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> Hattest Du diese Ansichten auch, als die USA in fremde Länder einmaschierten, Unschuldige töteten u. Kriegsverbrechen gegingen?
> 
> Mit Wunsch ist es ok? Und wer ist berechtigt, derartige Wünsche zu formulieren?
> 
> Nein, tun sie nicht.


1. Diese Diskussion können wir führen, wenn es passiert. Jetzt, hier, während des Ukraine-Kriegs gibt es nur eins: "Sie helfen der Ukraine, sie helfen uns!" Das ist gut.
2. Wenn eine vom Volk gewählte und legitimierte Regierung um Hilfe bittet, ist das ok.
3. Warum tun sie es deiner Meinung nach nicht?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 April 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> 3. Tun sie doch, denn wenn die nicht Putins Traum vom russischen Reich in den Grenzen von 1980 platzen lassen, sind nächste Woche Georgien und die baltischen Staaten dran. Denn für Putin sind alle Nationalisten automatisch Nazis und müssen vernichtet werden solange sie keine Russen sind.


Da hast du die ehemalige DDR vergessen und auch in Deutschland leben viele Russen,
die auf einmal Diskriminiert werden könnten, dann ein Referendum machen um die
DDR oder Ostwestfalen für Unabhängig erklären, dann stellt Putin Militärhilfe.


----------



## GLT (28 April 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> 1. Diese Diskussion können wir führen, wenn es passiert. Jetzt, hier, während des Ukraine-Kriegs gibt es nur eins: "Sie helfen der Ukraine, sie helfen uns!" Das ist gut.


Es ist bereits mehrmalig passiert u. die USA schei... auf die Ukraine - das ist für sie, perverserweise, nur Mittel zum Zweck.
Und Leute wie Assange, Snowden,... - vergesst es.



Ralle schrieb:


> 2. Wenn eine vom Volk gewählte und legitimierte Regierung um Hilfe bittet, ist das ok.


Auch hier besteht im Westen eine schöne Doppelmoral, was man als legitime Regierung anerkennen will, aber will nicht ausschweifen.


Ralle schrieb:


> 3. Warum tun sie es deiner Meinung nach nicht?


Der kleine ukrainische Mann kämpft um sein persönliches Überleben, für sein Land - teils freiwillig und/oder aus Überzeugung, teils auf Weisung seiner Regierung (er dürfte das Land ohnehin nicht verlassen u. hat gar keine Wahl). Eine Heroisierung als Retter europäischer Freiheit ist schlichtweg völlige Übertreibung.
Ein Übergriff Russlands auf NATO-Mitgliedstaaten (folgend eine direkte Bedrohung unserer Gesellschaft) wäre ein ganz anderes Kaliber - die Ukraine spielt da keine Rolle.

Verzerrte Betrachtungsweisen sind aktuell ja völlig normal - hatte nicht Selensky sehr schnell den europaweiten Boykott von russischen Energiebezug gefordert? Nachdem jetzt 2 Ländern, wegen ausbleibender Zahlung, die Gaslieferung (nach Ankündigung) tatsächlich eingestellt wird, stellt er es als russische Erpressungsversuche dar u. die Aktion, Russland verwendet Energie nun als Waffe, dargestellt. Was wirft der Mann sich ein?

Auch die Entrüstung darüber, dass Russland Dollar/Euro als Gegenleistung für reale Gaslieferungen nicht mehr akzeptiert, wird als Vertragsbruch seitens Russland dargestellt - man unterschlägt allerdings, dass man ja selbst die Währung als Gegenwert zunichte machte, während man auf Lieferung bestehen möchte. Das wäre, als würde ein Arbeitgeber seinen Angestellten den Lohn auf ein Konto überweisen, das man aber sperren lies, damit der AN keine Abhebungen durchführen, keine Rechnungen begleichen kann, aber fortwährend auf pünktliches Erscheinen am Arbeitsplatz bestehen würde; der AN besteht darauf, dass sein Lohn auf eine andere Bank käme, was man allerdings verweigert u. wenn dann der Arbeitnehmer die Arbeit einstellt, wirft man ihm Vertragsbruch vor.

Aber klar, der "gute" Westen bedient sich keiner Propaganda.

Vlt. wirft mir jetzt mancher Kaltherzigkeit vor, aber ich bemühe mich, die Situation eher emotionslos, neutral zu verfolgen - wohlweislich, dass ich ohnehin nichts ändern könnte.

Was mich allerdings bestürzt, sind Aussagen, die quasi in wertvolles u. unwertes Leben unterteilen


Markus schrieb:


> In dem Moment ist das Leben eines russischen Soldaten meiner Meinung nach weniger Wert als der Dreck an seinen Kampfstiefeln. Wenn es also darum geht diese Invasoren in großer Stückzahl zu töten kann ich nur Beifall klatschen für jeden den es erwischt.



Mit solcher Ideologie wurde in der Geschichte schon sehr viel Unheil angestiftet - stets emotional  u. propagandistisch angetrieben.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 April 2022)

Wie sagte Götz George als Schimansky im Tatort:


> Russland ist die Linke Arschbacke,
> die USA die Rechte Arschbacke
> und Europa ist das Arschloch.


so oder so ähnlich...


----------



## Heinileini (28 April 2022)

Ja, der gute Horst Schimanski hätte gegenüber Putin sicherlich den richtigen Ton oder ihn sonstwie schon (nonverbal) getroffen.


----------



## JesperMP (28 April 2022)

Die Geschichte wiederholt sich.
Hitler = Putin
Hitler: "Polen hat kein Daseinsberechtigung" = Putin: "Ukraine hat kein Daseinsberechtigung".
"Deutsche Lebensraum" = "Russkiy Mir"
Tjekoslovakei 1938 = Krim 2014
Polen 1939 = Ukraine 2022
Chamberlain = Scholz

Es ist nicht nur Grenzen das am Spiel ist. Freiheit, Demokratie, Menschenrechte werden bedroht.
Wie hätte die Welt heute aussehen wenn in 1939 die Welt gegen Nazideutschland kein realen Wiederstand gegeben hätte ??
Welche Alternative gibts es, ausser die konsekvente feste harte Gegendruck an Putin und Ukraine maximal unterstützen ?


----------



## Ralle (28 April 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> Es ist bereits mehrmalig passiert u. die USA schei... auf die Ukraine - das ist für sie, perverserweise, nur Mittel zum Zweck.
> Und Leute wie Assange, Snowden,... - vergesst es.


Ich hab nicht behauptet, das es noch nie passiert ist und ich weiß auch, dass Assange und Snowden extremes Unrecht geschieht.
Darüber muß man reden (mach ich übrigens auch, man kann spenden für die Anwaltskosten, Petitionen mitzeichnen etc.) aber das ist nichts, was im Zusammenhang mit den Vorfällen in der Ukraine zu diskutieren ist. 
Man kann nicht immer eins mit dem anderen vermischen, jedenfalls nicht in der jetzigen Lage! Dann kommt man niemals mehr zu einem Ergebnis und Putin freut es!


----------



## jensemann (28 April 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Da hast du die ehemalige DDR vergessen und auch in Deutschland leben viele Russen,
> die auf einmal Diskriminiert werden könnten, dann ein Referendum machen um die
> DDR oder Ostwestfalen für Unabhängig erklären, dann stellt Putin Militärhilfe.


Genau das stünde zu befürchten, wenn ihm in der Ukraine kein Einhalt geboten wird.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 April 2022)

Das ist ja das Problem, das die Großmächte machen was Sie wollen,
genauso *wenig* wie die Amis in den Irak oder Afghanistan einmarschieren
sollten, hätte Putin in die Ukraine einmarschieren dürfen.
Beim Irak haben die Deutschen unter Schröder/Fischer noch dagegen gehalten,
bei Afghanistan, waren wir dann dabei.
Das alles nehmen die Großmächte als Grund tun und lassen zu können was
Sie wollen, der andere hat es gemacht also darf ich das auch.


----------



## ducati (28 April 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Beim Irak haben die Deutschen unter Schröder/Fischer noch dagegen gehalten,


ja. Weil sie wussten, dass die Informationen vom BND über die Massenvernichtungswaffen sehr unglaubwürdig waren... Gesagt habens sies öffentlich aber nicht...


----------



## JesperMP (28 April 2022)

Halte es von einander bitte.
Unser Entscheidung ist nicht wie beim Irak, ob wir ein Land invadieren sollen oder nicht.
Unser Entscheidung ist ob wir ein Land der invadiert wird unterstützen sollen oder nicht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 April 2022)

Natürlich müssen widrige Ukrainer unterstützen,
der Irakkrieg macht es Putin nur leicht mit falsche Begründungen,
diesen Krieg zu führen.


----------



## ducati (28 April 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Halte es von einander bitte.


warum soll man nicht auf andere Dinge schauen, wenn man ein Problem beurteilen will?
- der Irak ist in Kuwait einmarschiert
- der Westen hat Kuwait befreit
- der Irak war sauer und hat den Westen weiter geärgert, ging um Öl
- USA waren sauer und sind im Irak einmarschiert
- Chaos bis heute

Wie würde es weitergehn, wenn die russische Armee, auf russischen Boden zurückgedrängt wäre?

Es ist halt leider kompliziert und es gibt keinen einfachen Ausweg!


----------



## JesperMP (28 April 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> warum soll man nicht auf andere Dinge schauen, wenn man ein Problem beurteilen will?


Mein Kommentar bezog sich auf RN's Vergleich zu USA's Einmarsch in Irak mit welches er vermutlich die in 2003 gemeint hat (parallel mit die Invasion in Afghanistan), und nicht Desert Storm in 1991.
edit: Und dann auf das Sicht das die West (USA) Irak invadiert hat, in vergleich zu dass die West (USA und EU) Ukraine's Verteidung gegen Russlands Invasion unterstützen muss.


----------



## JesperMP (28 April 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Wie würde es weitergehn, wenn die russische Armee, auf russischen Boden zurückgedrängt wäre?


Dann gibt es kein Grund von unser und Ukraine's Seite die Krieg weiterzuführen.
Ich rede nur über die Rechtfertigung von Ukraine sich zu verteidigen, und die Rechtfertigung das wir sie mit die Verteidigung unterstützt.


----------



## ducati (28 April 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Dann gibt es kein Grund von unser und Ukraine's Seite die Krieg weiterzuführen.


ja, das ist klar  aber was macht Russland dann?


----------



## jensemann (28 April 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> ja, das ist klar  aber was macht Russland dann?


Die drehen durch, greifen ein NATO-Land an und werden dann auf den technischen Stand von 1918 zurückgebombt.
Danach gibts Aufbauhilfe gegen Rohstoffe. Alo wie immer.
Wichtig dabei wäre, dass die russische Armee, Polizei, Geheimdienste und ihre Machtstrukturen komplett aufgelöst werden. Denn die ist dr größte Sumpf in Sachen Korruption.


----------



## Plan_B (28 April 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Die drehen durch, greifen ein NATO-Land an





jensemann schrieb:


> Danach gibts Aufbauhilfe gegen Rohstoffe. Alo wie immer.


Bitte wer soll "danach" noch wem Aufbauhilfe geben *können*?


----------



## s_kraut (28 April 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Wie würde es weitergehn, wenn die russische Armee, auf russischen Boden zurückgedrängt wäre?


Wir erleben bereits heute eine statistisch schwer zu begründende Häufung von Unfällen auf russischem Territorium. In den letzten Wochen sind zwei große Treibstofflager havariert, heute ist ein Güterzug mit Panzern entgleist.
Auch auf dem Wasser: Die Moskwa befindet sich seit einigen Tagen auf einer Unterwasser-Spezialoperation und es gibt Satellitenbilder von mehr umherdümpelnden Schiffen.
Entweder die russische Kriegsmaschine läuft heiß und das Material hält dem nicht stand, äh ja ... du schreibst es fertig. 


ducati schrieb:


> Es ist halt leider kompliziert und es gibt keinen einfachen Ausweg!


----------



## Mrtain (29 April 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Auch auf dem Wasser: Die Moskwa befindet sich seit einigen Tagen auf einer Unterwasser-Spezialoperation


----------



## leo (29 April 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Die drehen durch, greifen ein NATO-Land an und werden dann auf den technischen Stand von 1918 zurückgebombt.
> Danach gibts Aufbauhilfe gegen Rohstoffe. Alo wie immer.
> Wichtig dabei wäre, dass die russische Armee, Polizei, Geheimdienste und ihre Machtstrukturen komplett aufgelöst werden. Denn die ist dr größte Sumpf in Sachen Korruption.


Du guckst eindeutig zuviel Marvel-Filme. Das böse wird plattgemacht und alles ist wieder gut.


----------



## Ralle (29 April 2022)

Ich denke auch, am Ende muß es eine politische Lösung geben, Verhandlungen etc. Extrem schwierige Sache, mit Leuten wie Lawrow und Putin kann man ja nicht wirklich verhandeln, die lügen  und betrügen, wann immer sie den Mund aufmachen. Das scheint in ihren Augen legitim zu sein, wenn es den Interessen des Landes (oder besser ihren?) dient. Außerdem ist sehr viel Schlimmes passiert, da kommt man einfach schlecht raus aus so einer Nummer.


----------



## jensemann (29 April 2022)

leo schrieb:


> Du guckst eindeutig zuviel Marvel-Filme. Das böse wird plattgemacht und alles ist wieder gut.


Marvel ist jetzt weniger mein Genre. Fakt ist aber, dass dem Vladi alles zuzutrauen ist. Wenn demnächst Finnland und Schweden der Nato beitreten, wird das vermutlich das Fass nicht zum Überlaufen bringen aber die Oberflächenspannung ist arg an der Grenze.
Sobald ein NATO-Mitglied in Kampfhandlungen verwickelt wird, sind die Amerikaner aktiv im Spiel. Ich glaube nicht, dass Atomwaffen tatsächlich eingesetzt werden aber konventionell wird es richtig zur Sache gehen. Nach der milit. Leistung, die wir bisher von den Russen gesehen haben, bekommen die Amis, was sie schon seit dem 2.WK ausprobieren wollten. Und sie sind den Russen technisch überlegen. 
Die Chinesen werden sich raushalten und auf ihre Wirtschaftskraft bauen. Die profitieren nach dem Untergang des russischen Reiches vom Machtvakuum im asiatischen Bereich Russlands.
Die russische Regierung ist dann dem Untergang geweiht. 
Es wird nicht alles wieder gut, nicht für alle. Aber eins wirds mit Sicherheit: anders als wir es bisher kannten. Obs gut ist, darf dann jeder für sich entscheiden.

Meiner Meinung nach hat Russland die Büchse der Pandora geöffnet nachdem Amerika lange genug mit dem Dosenöffner gewedelt hat. Auslöffeln dürfen die, die dazwischen sitzen, also der Rest Europas.


----------



## ducati (29 April 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach hat Russland die Büchse der Pandora geöffnet nachdem Amerika lange genug mit dem Dosenöffner gewedelt hat. Auslöffeln dürfen die, die dazwischen sitzen, also der Rest Europas.


ich finde, das trifft es ganz gut...


----------



## ducati (29 April 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Die Chinesen werden sich raushalten


nee, die werden das Kuddelmuddel ausnutzen und z.B. in Taiwan und sonstwo einmarschieren...


----------



## jensemann (29 April 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> nee, die werden das Kuddelmuddel ausnutzen und z.B. in Taiwan und sonstwo einmarschieren...


ja, aber aus dem Ukraine-Konflikt halten die sich raus. Die haben mit Taiwan und in Afrika noch genug zu tun.


----------



## ducati (29 April 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> ja, aber aus dem Ukraine-Konflikt halten die sich raus.


achso, ja, dachte Du meinst, aus dem Weltkrieg halten die sich raus...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 April 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> nee, die werden das Kuddelmuddel ausnutzen und z.B. in Taiwan und sonstwo einmarschieren...


Da gibt es ja auch noch ein paar ungeklärte Grenzen zwischen China und RUS. Und wie ich gelesen haben wandern viele Chinesen nach RUS ein die dort die russische Bevölkerung ersetzen die Richtung Westen wandert. Und da China großen Rohstoffhunger hat weiß man nie was da noch passieren könnte.....









						GRIN - Welchen Einfluss hatten die ungeklärten Grenzfragen zwischen der Volksrepublik China und der Sowjetunion auf den chinesisch-sowjetischen Grenzkonflikt 1969?
					

Welchen Einfluss hatten die ungeklärten Grenzfragen zwischen der Volksrepublik China und der Sowjetunion - Politik - Seminararbeit 2007 - ebook 12,99 € - GRIN




					www.grin.com


----------



## s_kraut (29 April 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


>


Ich geb es zu: Der war nicht von mir.

Den mit der Spezialoperation hat sich der Putin ausgedacht. 

Zum Thema hat Postillion recherchiert und mich für Stunden unter den Schreibtisch gekickt:








						Russisches Militär vermeldet Erfolg: Feuer auf Kriegsschiff Moskwa konnte durch Sinken gelöscht werden
					

Moskau, Simferopol (dpo) - Es ist ein wichtiger militärischer Erfolg für Putin: Wie das russische Verteidigungsministerium heute mitteilte, ist das am




					www.der-postillon.com


----------



## s_kraut (29 April 2022)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Da gibt es ja auch noch ein paar ungeklärte Grenzen zwischen China und RUS. Und wie ich gelesen haben wandern viele Chinesen nach RUS ein die dort die russische Bevölkerung ersetzen die Richtung Westen wandert. Und da China großen Rohstoffhunger hat weiß man nie was da noch passieren könnte.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja des stimmt und es gibt diverse Kiesbänke in Flüssen, die dieses Jahr hier und nächstes Jahr dort liegen und heiß umkämpft sind. Aber das scheint keine Rolle zu spielen und wird wohl von beiden Seiten als natürliche Reibungswärme empfunden.

China ist es jetzt jedenfalls möglich, nachhaltig im Alleingang über russisches Gas und Öl zu verfügen und Russland kann versuchen, sich sein restliches Zeug von dort zu besorgen. Dürfen beide hoffen, dass auf der Linie die Gleise und Pipelines nicht havarieren, wie anderen Ortes auf russischem Gebiet unerklärlich viel schief läuft.


----------



## Markus (1 Mai 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Ja, wieviele tote Menschen sind denn Deiner Meinung für die Freiheit wievieler anderer gerechtfertigt?
> 1 oder 10.000 oder 1 Mio oder 1:1 ???
> Ich finde, wenn man soweit oder darüber nachdenkt, ist das schon ne schwierige Frage. Am besten ist natürlich, man redet ersr garnicht drüber...
> Auch wenn das jetzt nen ganz anderes Thema ist, bei Corona hat sich MIR diese Frage auchschon gestellt. Wieviele Cotonatote sind legitim, bevor man z.B. Ausgangsbeschränkungen verhängt...



Über diese Frage müssen wir nicht diskutieren - das entscheiden die Ukrainer.



GLT schrieb:


> Hattest Du diese Ansichten auch, als die USA in fremde Länder einmaschierten, Unschuldige töteten u. Kriegsverbrechen gegingen?


Klar, ich habe den ganzen Quatsch noch nie verstanden.
Ich kenne mich mit diesen Konflikten nicht im Detail aus.
Wo genau die zwischen "Invasion" und "Ausdrücklichem Wunsch" stattgefunden haben kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Aber grundsätzlich habe ich nie verstanden warum unser Steuergeld für Blödsinn in Mali oder Afghanistan verbrannt wird.
Sollen sie sich doch mit ihrer Kackmentalität selbst zerfleischen - kratzt mich nicht.




GLT schrieb:


> Mit Wunsch ist es ok? Und wer ist berechtigt, derartige Wünsche zu formulieren?


Das ist sicher nicht immer einfach.
Hier geht es um den Angriff von Russland auf die Ukraine, und hier ist der Fall eindeutig.
Genauso wie du versuchst mit an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Beispielen vom Kernthema abzulenken kann ich dich doch auch fragen ob du bezweifelst, dass die Russen NICHT auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch der Ukrainer da sind.


----------



## leo (1 Mai 2022)

Wow, die Blackrock Heuschrecke reist nach Kiew. Geht's noch offensichtlich publicitygeiler?


----------



## ChristophD (1 Mai 2022)

leo schrieb:


> Wow, die Blackrock Heuschrecke reist nach Kiew. Geht's noch offensichtlich publicitygeiler?


Die hellste kerze auf der Torte bist du schon mal nicht


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 Mai 2022)

Jetzt noch einmal zum Gas, wenn ich es richtig verstehe.

BASF tauscht mit Gazprom nach der Krim-Annexion System
relevante Gasspeicher und bekommt dafür Förderrechte in
Sibirien für Gas.


BASF fördert das Gas und gibt dieses direkt nach der Förderung
an Gazprom ab.


Da so etwas nicht ungefährlich für ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen
ist lässt sich BASF das ganze mit einer Hermesbürgschaft absichern,
das heißt wenn es in die Buchse geht zahlt der Deutsche Steuerzahler.


Vor Beginn der Russischen Spezialoperation sind die Gasspeicher leer.


Der BASF Vorstand warnt eindringlich davor, den Gasimport aus Russland
zu stoppen, weil die Folgen schrecklich sind.


Die Grünen, darunter unsere Außenministerin Frau Barboeck hat vor diesen
Geschäft gewarnt.


Die Grünen mit Habeck und Barboeck reißen sich zur Zeit den
Allerwertesten auf, um für Öl und Gas einen neuen Lieferanten zu
bekommen.


Unser Kanzler mit seiner Partei, die aus den Vorgänger Regierungszeiten
unter anderen an den Fiasko beteiligt sind machen nichts außer das
Ansehn von Deutschland zu zerschlagen.
Hier mal ein Link wo es bei Lanz im ZDF diskutiert wird ab ca. Min 25
[Lanz im ZDF am 25.04

Ich möchte mal wetten, als Scholz mit Putin am langen Tisch gesessen hat,
erwähnte Putin mal eben.


> denk daran was du tust, euer Hauptverdächtiger für den
> Wirecard-Skandal ist in Russland und ich weiß alles.


----------



## leo (1 Mai 2022)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Die hellste kerze auf der Torte bist du schon mal nicht


Der Oppositionsführer, ich bitte dich. Wer kommt als nächstes, Phillip Amthor?


----------



## s_kraut (1 Mai 2022)

nächste Woche auf der Militärparade in Moskau wird man viele ganz junge und ganz alte marschieren sehen.


----------



## Mirko123 (1 Mai 2022)

leo schrieb:


> Der Oppositionsführer, ich bitte dich.


Na dann denk mal  scharf nach und  überleg mal wo die französische Oppositionsführerin hinfahren würde.


----------



## s_kraut (1 Mai 2022)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Na dann denk mal  scharf nach und  überleg mal wo die französische Oppositionsführerin hinfahren würde.


Ist kein Geheimnis wo Le Pen ihre Kohle her hat








						Le-Pen-Partei begleicht Schulden in Russland
					

Die persönliche und finanzielle Nähe von Marine Le Pen zu Russland ist Dauerthema im französischen Präsidentschaftswahlkampf. Kurz vor dem Wahltag beginnt ihre Partei, einen Millionenkredit zu begleichen - bei einem Rüstungshersteller, der nicht für sein Kreditgeschäft bekannt ist.




					www.n-tv.de
				



Unsere Spezial-Opposition, die mit A.. anfängt verschleiert ihre Einkünfte besser, trotzdem dürfte es jedem klar sein.


----------



## leo (1 Mai 2022)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Na dann denk mal  scharf nach und  überleg mal wo die französische Oppositionsführerin hinfahren würde.


Klar fährt die nicht zum Bärchen weil das katastrophal für ihre Partei wäre.
Genau aus dem Grund (natürlich negiert) läuft das Spezialdragee in der Ukraine auf. Ich persönlich finde es schamlos, die Situation so zu missbrauchen. Wahrscheinlich waren die Beweggründe der Vorbesucher auch nicht ehrenhafter, aber die hatten wenigstens die passenden politischen Jobs.


----------



## s_kraut (2 Mai 2022)

Die mysteriöse Explosionsserie geht weiter.




Lt. Kreml läuft die Spezialoperation nach Plan, manche Ereignisse blieben unkommentiert.


----------



## s_kraut (2 Mai 2022)

Grotesk? Schlimm?

Schlimmer geht immer.

Und es geht grotesker! in Sprache von Bild: scheint Labrow hätte Pillen gefressen.




Dass der Typ ähnlich durchgeknallt ist wie der Trigema-Affe, weiß jeder zwölfjährige.

Was viele zwölfjährige nicht wissen: Diese Äußerung kam nahezu zeitgleich mit der Bekanntgabe, dass die Ukraine unter den Irondome schlüpfen darf...ein israelisches recht funktional sicheres Raketenabwehrsystem....ein Schelm wer Böses denkt.

Israel liefert nun also doch auch Waffen an die richtige Seite, nachdem sie anfangs des Konflikts zu den einzigen fünf Ländern der UN neben Russland, Weißrussland, Nordkorea und China gehörten, die den Konflikt weder verurteilen noch sich enthalten wollten. 

Da warens nur noch vier.

Weißrussland hat seine Truppen inzwischen auch von der Grenze zurückgezogen. 

Drei?

Lass noch berücksichtigen dass der schlafende Drache China von der Situation nur profitiert (Handel mit dem Westen UND mit Russland, Billig-Fossils aus Russland weil den Scheiß sonst keiner kauft - va. vor dem Hintergrund global explodierender Energiepreise) und gern weiter seinen großen Auftritt vorbereitet.

Zwei?

Was ist eigentlich Nordkorea?

Steht also Russland echt ziemlich einsam da. Historisch einsam, wie es nur wenige vor ihnen geschafft haben.


----------



## Ralle (3 Mai 2022)

Na, das ist doch mal was 😀


----------



## s_kraut (5 Mai 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Na, das ist doch mal was 😀


eine ähnliche Grafik gab es über die Dinge, die aus dem All sichtbar sind: Chinesische Mauer, Pyramiden und die Eier von Zelensky - multible Choice, nur eine Antwort ist wahr


----------



## ducati (5 Mai 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Na, das ist doch mal was 😀


Man wird sehn, wie die Geschichtsschreiber ihn in vielleicht 10 Jahren beurteilen...


----------



## Ralle (5 Mai 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Man wird sehn, wie die Geschichtsschreiber ihn in vielleicht 10 Jahren beurteilen...


Das ist immer so und das kann sich auch ändern, aber ich lebe heute und hier und so berwerte ich das auch!


----------



## leo (15 Mai 2022)

Das war doch mal ein klares Zeichen gestern, direkt von der EU-Bevölkerung. Vieleicht hätte man Russland und Belaruss doch nicht vom ESC ausschließen sollen, so bekommt das "drüben" wahrscheinlich kaum jemand mit.


----------



## kafiphai (15 Mai 2022)

leo schrieb:


> Das war doch mal ein klares Zeichen gestern, direkt von der EU-Bevölkerung.


Oh, und ich dachte immer es ginge um Musik….


----------



## Ralle (15 Mai 2022)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Oh, und ich dachte immer es ginge um Musik….


Klar, du denkst ja auch Corona ist eine harmlose Grippe.  
Grüß Putin von mir, wenn diu ihm das nächste mal in den  ...


----------



## leo (15 Mai 2022)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Oh, und ich dachte immer es ginge um Musik….


Beim ESC geht's andauernd um irgendwelche Statements, diesmal halt, zum Glück, extrem und so schlecht war der Song ja auch nicht .
Nächstes Jahr gewinnt dann Xavier Naidoo mit "Aluhat rulez".


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Mai 2022)

Wenigstens hat Deutschland sein Level halten können.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Mai 2022)

Für mich ist ESC die Taste links oben ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Mai 2022)

leo schrieb:


> Das war doch mal ein klares Zeichen gestern, direkt von der EU-Bevölkerung. Vieleicht hätte man Russland und Belaruss doch nicht vom ESC ausschließen sollen, so bekommt das "drüben" wahrscheinlich kaum jemand mit.


dann wären wir trotzdem letzter geworden


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Mai 2022)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> dann wären wir trotzdem letzter geworden


Vielleicht hätten wir eine Chance auf eine bessere Platzierung gehabt, wenn wir früher schwere Waffen geliefert hätten .


----------



## MFreiberger (16 Mai 2022)

Moin,

also zum Eurovision Song Contest (bis 2001 in Deutschland "Grand Prix Eurovision de la Chanson" genannt):

Wieso ist der "ESC" überhaupt so populär? Für mich persönlich war es "ganz nett" zu Zeiten von Guildo Horn mal hineinzugucken. Aber ansonsten fand ich schon immer diese "ESC-Partys" und Versammlungen von dem Fernseher bis spät in die Nacht eher abstossend. Aus meiner Sicht hat sich das ganze immer elendiglich lang hingezogen und mitfiebern war eh noch nie so mein Fall...

Also, das ist natürlich nur meine private, eigene Meinung. Außerdem reichlich offTopic (Sorry Putin, dass ich Dein Thread missbraucht habe), aber ich wollte es einfach mal loswerden 

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Markus (16 Mai 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> also zum Eurovision Song Contest (bis 2001 in Deutschland "Grand Prix Eurovision de la Chanson" genannt):
> 
> ...



So sehe ich das auch.
Aber solange für den Schwachsinn keine öffentlichen Gelder gibt: "leben und leben lassen".
OK, ich nehme alles zurück der ESC reiht sich perfekt zu dem ganzen anderen Volldeppen- TV für das der überteuerte Rundfunkbeitrag verschwendet wird.

Bei all meiner Solidarität zu Ukraine - ich siedle die Aktion irgendwo zwischen heuchlerisch, deplatziert und oberpeinlich ein.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Mai 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Bei all meiner Solidarität zu Ukraine - ich siedle die Aktion irgendwo zwischen heuchlerisch, deplatziert und oberpeinlich ein.


Sehe ich auch so. Ich finde es lächerlich und peinlich. Meinen die dass man Putin oder anderen damit eins auswischen kann?


----------



## Frohnius (16 Mai 2022)

Ich habe mir den Quatsch noch nie angetan und auch erst hinterher vom grandiosen Sieg erfahren in den Google-News 🤣 die Veranstaltung kann weg 😁


----------



## Plan_B (16 Mai 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Meinen die dass man Putin oder anderen damit eins auswischen kann


Das nicht. Es ist halt eine Bekundung der Solidarität und des Mitgefühls. Und das, da bin ich mir zu 100% sicher, wird wahrgenommen.
Fakt ist: Eine möglicherweise geplante Spaltung Europas ist bislang fehlgeschlagen. Eine möglicherweise geplante Zerplitterung der Ukraine in viele Kleinstaaten, mit denen eine diplomatische Einigung auf was auch immer schwierig bis unmöglich wäre, ist bislang auch noch nicht abzusehen.

Jedes Signal von Solidarität macht es für einen (potentiellen) Agressor schwieriger, isoliert ihn stärker und (und das macht mir Angst) macht wahnsinnige Verzweiflungsakte vom (gescheiterten) Agressor wahrscheinlicher. Und trotzdem ist jede Bekundung von Solidarität und die Gewährung möglichst großer Teile des Wunschzettels vom Opfer richtig.

Für den ESC hab ich ansonsten nix übrig.

PS:


> Eine möglicherweise geplante Spaltung Europas ist bislang fehlgeschlagen.



Schweden und Finnland belegen wohl ein weiteres vorhersehbares, aber vom Russen nicht gewolltes Zusammenrücken.
Wat bildet der sich eigentlich ein, wer sich an seiner Grenze jetzt noch sicher fühlt?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Mai 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Das nicht. Es ist halt eine Bekundung der Solidarität und des Mitgefühls. Und das, da bin ich mir zu 100% sicher, wird wahrgenommen.


D.h. wenn wir jetzt ein Radrennen oder ein Ski Alpin Rennen hätten und jemand wäre schneller als die Ukraine dann müssten diejenigen vor dem Ziel stehen bleiben und nach einiger Zeit erst durch die Ziellichtschranke gehen?

Ist das die Unterstützung die man von uns erwarten kann? Das ist doch lächerlich.


----------



## Heinileini (16 Mai 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> ... ein Radrennen oder ein Ski Alpin Rennen ...


Bin schon gespannt auf Biathlon mit schweren Waffen ...


----------



## ducati (16 Mai 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Das nicht. Es ist halt eine Bekundung der Solidarität und des Mitgefühls. Und das, da bin ich mir zu 100% sicher, wird wahrgenommen.


vielleicht lacht er und die Chinesen sich aber auch nur darüber kaputt, dass die verweichlichten Westler glauben, mit solchen Maßnahmen etwas zu erreichen...


----------



## Plan_B (16 Mai 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> dass die verweichlichten Westler glauben, mit solchen Maßnahmen etwas zu erreiche


Was wären denn nach Deiner Meinung geeignete Maßnahmen?
Der "verweichlichte" Westen achtet peinlichst darauf, keine nach Völkerrecht als Kriegseintritt geltenden Maßnahmen zu ergreifen.
Was nicht unbedingt heißt, der Russe deutet das nicht eh so wie er will.
Ob das Rückschlüsse auf die Maßnahmen bei Eintritt des Bündnisfalls zulässt, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Momentan habe ich nichts dagegen, dem Russen die Wahl des nächsten Eskalationsschritts zu überlassen.



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> müssten diejenigen vor dem Ziel stehen bleiben


Müssen garnicht. Dies wäre eine freie Entscheidung der Beteiligten. *Von mir aus findet das lächerlich*. Ich kann nicht so empfinden.
Wie gesagt: Wer Vorschläge zur Änderung der Situation hat, immer her damit. Wer allerdings meint, die die Ukrainer jetzt sich einfach annektieren lassen sollen, der hat nach meiner Auffassung den Knall nicht gehört.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Mai 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht so empfinden.


Das ist ja auch dein gutes Recht. Nur sieht es halt nicht jeder so wie du.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Mai 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> vielleicht lacht er und die Chinesen sich aber auch nur darüber kaputt, dass die verweichlichten Westler glauben, mit solchen Maßnahmen etwas zu erreichen...


Ich glaube der Chinese lacht nicht. Jedenfalls nicht laut. Dadurch das bei uns die Preise für Grundnahrungsmittel, Benzin und Heizkosten steigen bleibt weniger Geld für chinesischen Plunder über. Das wird er irgendwann merken. 

Und der China ist nur an China interessiert. Und die wissen genau mit wem die Umsatz machen und mit wem nicht


----------



## Ralle (16 Mai 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> D.h. wenn wir jetzt ein Radrennen oder ein Ski Alpin Rennen hätten und jemand wäre schneller als die Ukraine dann müssten diejenigen vor dem Ziel stehen bleiben und nach einiger Zeit erst durch die Ziellichtschranke gehen?
> 
> Ist das die Unterstützung die man von uns erwarten kann? Das ist doch lächerlich.


Nein, das verlangt ja keiner. Aber in diesem spezielle (hoffentlich) einmaligen Fall fand ich das auch geil von den abstimmenden Zuschauern.
Und ja, den Ukrainern hilft das, wenn sie merken, das die Bevölkerung Europas hinter ihnen steht und mit ihnen fühlt. Das Lied war auch gar nciht so schlecht, natürlich mit typisch russischem ukrainischem Einschlag .


----------



## kafiphai (16 Mai 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Und ja, den Ukrainern hilft das, wenn sie merken, das die Bevölkerung Europas hinter ihnen steht und mit ihnen fühlt. Das Lied war auch gar nciht so schlecht, natürlich mit typisch russischem ukrainischem Einschlag



So so…
fühlen oder fühlen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Mai 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Und ja, den Ukrainern hilft das, wenn sie merken, das *die Bevölkerung* *Europas* hinter ihnen steht und mit ihnen fühlt.


Hat denn die komplette Bevölkerung Europas da per Telefon abgestimmt?
Ich denke mal nicht. Aber gut, lassen wir es.

Ich sehe es so:
Wenn ich in einem Kriegsgebiet leben würde, Bomben fallen, Soldaten marschieren ein und wollen das Land übernehmen, es wird geschossen, Menschen sterben und dann gibt es irgendwo weit weg einen Song Contest bei dem alle für mein Land stimmen würden ( aus Solidarität ), was zum Teufel bringt mir das?

Dann weiß ich dass da manche Samstag Abend zu Hause gemütlich vom Sofa aus eine Taste auf dem Handy gedrückt haben und dann mit gutem Gewissen ins Bett gegangen sind. Super


----------



## s_kraut (16 Mai 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> also zum Eurovision Song Contest (bis 2001 in Deutschland "Grand Prix Eurovision de la Chanson" genannt):
> 
> ...


denke da sehr ähnlich und ja was diese Art von Zeitverschwendung angeht: Das breite ich jetzt mal nicht aus weil ... jeder ist Herr über seine Zeit, wir nennen das Freiheit.

Zum Thema Missbrauch Putin´s Thread von meiner Seite: Sorry Putin für nichts, du hast die Perfektion der (Lebens-)Zeitverschwendung besser im Griff als alles andere. Geh nach Hause und genieß deinen Abschied!


----------



## s_kraut (16 Mai 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Hat denn die komplette Bevölkerung Europas da per Telefon abgestimmt?
> Ich denke mal nicht. Aber gut, lassen wir es.
> 
> Ich sehe es so:
> ...


Sind halt Blau-Gelbe Bilder auf den Titelseiten und halt ähnlich symbolisch wie der Besuch vom Steinmeier.

Nicht kriegsentscheidend aber es gibt Hoffnung und RÜckhalt.

Kriegsentscheidend ist eher, dass
1. die Ukraine sämtliche Truppenbewegungen und Kommunikation kennt. In Echtzeit und mit Auflösung metergenau.
2. die Russen spät dran sind. Der Boden ist aufgetaut und die Panzer stecken im Schlamm. Mensch und Material kommen an ihre Grenzen.
3. das Denkvermögen der Einsatzkräfte nachlässt (die Liste der ominösen Unfälle rund um die Einsatzführung wird stets länger, die Lücken bleiben). Die Bilder werden immer grotesker, wenn man die fehlgeschlagene Flussüberquerung am anschaut 



edit: die Bilder im Link entsprechen nicht dem was an ethischen Maßstäben in den Öffis gezeigt werden darf!
4. der politischen Elite in Russland klar wird, dass es mit Putin nicht gut laufen wird. Aber alle wollen dass es gut läuft.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Mai 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> ...
> Ich sehe es so:
> Wenn ich in einem Kriegsgebiet leben würde, Bomben fallen, Soldaten marschieren ein und wollen das Land übernehmen, es wird geschossen, Menschen sterben und dann gibt es irgendwo weit weg einen Song Contest bei dem alle für mein Land stimmen würden ( aus Solidarität ), was zum Teufel bringt mir das?


Solch ein symbolische Geste bringt den Betroffenen kurz ein wohliges Gefühl, hilft ihnen aber nicht wirklich weiter ...

... so ähnlich wie das Klatschen für das Pflegepersonal. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Mai 2022)

Es ist halt eine Bereitschaft zu einer Solidarität, ohne dabei irgendeine Komfortzone zu verlassen. Der Aufruf Gas und Sprit zu sparen ist wohl eher klanglos verpufft, trotz 2€ Spritkosten. Wenn man mal Sonntags auf die Autobahn schaut, da wird genauso wie früher mit >200 KMH rungeheizt, Hauptsache man ist pünktlich zum ARD Tatort zu Hause.
Um Solidarität zu zeigen soll man beim ESC anrufen. Was für eine Welt. Was kommt als nächstes? Jemand aus der Ukraine wird Dschungelkönig um Solidarität zu zeigen?
Meine 2 Cent.


----------



## s_kraut (16 Mai 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Es ist halt eine Bereitschaft zu einer Solidarität, ohne dabei irgendeine Komfortzone zu verlassen.


So weit muss man seine Komfortzone gar nicht verlassen. 

Va. im Vergleich wie weit so mancher Urkainer seine Komfortzone verlässt. Da geht es ja nicht nur an die Substanz sondern um die Existenz!

Man kann sein Arsch kalt waschen (#kalten Arsch für Putin) und kann mal darüber hinaus schauen was finanziell möglich ist für einen.
In meinem Beispiel ist halt Urlaubsgeld ist dank Corona zwei Jahre liegen geblieben und das hat jetzt das rote Kreuz und ich hoffe dass die damit was anfangen können.
(Tue Gutes und Rede darüber)


----------



## Plan_B (17 Mai 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Um Solidarität zu zeigen soll man beim ESC anrufen.


Du deutest um.
Man soll nicht dort anrufen, um ....

sondern

Einige (viele?) der Menschen, die dort angerufen haben, haben dies vermutlich als Grund gesehen.


----------



## Ralle (17 Mai 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Es ist halt eine Bereitschaft zu einer Solidarität, ohne dabei irgendeine Komfortzone zu verlassen. Der Aufruf Gas und Sprit zu sparen ist wohl eher klanglos verpufft, trotz 2€ Spritkosten. Wenn man mal Sonntags auf die Autobahn schaut, da wird genauso wie früher mit >200 KMH rungeheizt, Hauptsache man ist pünktlich zum ARD Tatort zu Hause.
> Um Solidarität zu zeigen soll man beim ESC anrufen. Was für eine Welt. Was kommt als nächstes? Jemand aus der Ukraine wird Dschungelkönig um Solidarität zu zeigen?
> Meine 2 Cent.


Nein das ist nicht der Punkt. Scheint so, als hätte ich einige Leute doch sehr überschätzt!
Allein wenn ein paar Leute anschließend ein paar Euro von ihrem Konto überweisen oder irgend etwas anderes machen, was den Leuten da hilft, (sammeln, spenden, Quartier breitstellen, Schulhefte kaufen ...) dann ist doch auch das ein Erfolg. Und unserem lahmen Kanzler zu zeigen, dass viele Menschen das Bedürfnis haben, die Ukrainer siegen zu sehen und ihnen auch helfen wollen, alleine das wäre doch auch ein Teilerfolg, der zum Schluß dazu beiträgt, den Krieg endlich zu beenden. Dazu muß man den ESC auch nicht gut finden, meine Musik ist das ganz sicher auch nicht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Mai 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Einige (viele?) der Menschen, die dort angerufen haben, haben dies vermutlich als Grund gesehen.


Mich hätte ja mal interessiert, wie die Wahl ausgegangen wäre, wenn vorher nicht durch die öffentlichen Medien aufgerufen worden wäre, für die Ukraine zu stimmen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Mai 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> *Allein wenn ein paar Leute anschließend ein paar Euro von ihrem Konto überweisen oder irgend etwas anderes machen, was den Leuten da hilft, (sammeln, spenden, Quartier breitstellen, Schulhefte kaufen ...) dann ist doch auch das ein Erfolg*. Und unserem lahmen Kanzler zu zeigen, dass viele Menschen das Bedürfnis haben, die Ukrainer siegen zu sehen und ihnen auch helfen wollen, alleine das wäre doch auch ein Teilerfolg, der zum Schluß dazu beiträgt, den Krieg endlich zu beenden.


Habe ich das Gegenteil behauptet oder eine andere Meinung geäußert? Mir stößt nur die Aktion des ESC auf, mehr nicht. Und ja, ich habe die Bereitschaft, Strom und Sprit zu sparen und setze dies auch konsequent um. Aktuell verbrauche ich ca. 50 Liter Diesel weniger im Monat. Das ist natürlich nicht viel ( mehr ist halt nicht drin ) aber je mehr es machen umso größer die Wirkung. Anders herum muss ich mich beim fahren nun als "Schleicher" schimpfen lassen.


----------



## Frohnius (17 Mai 2022)

ich bin immer noch der meinung, dass der krieg sofort enden muss ...
alleine die hirnlosen phantasien des herrn habeck - wir kommen ohne russisches gas über den winter - zeigen wie inkompetent er ist ...

2 gasfrachter von 4 wurden angemietet ....
durch nordstream 1 fließen jährlich 56 milliarden qm !!!
ein gasfrachter schafft aktuell bis ca 150000 qm und benötigt 20 stunden zum entladen ..
wir brauchen also nur täglich über 1000 gasfrachter entladen um nordstream 1 zu ersetzen ...
ich habe mal gelesen, dass es in ganz europa 39 gas-terminals gibt und weltweit ca. 400 gasfrachter ...

wenn das gas abgedreht wird, gehen bei uns die lichter aus und die industrie den bach runter.

die haltung unserer regierung zeugt von großer dummheit unter der wir alle leiden werden.


----------



## Ralle (17 Mai 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> ich bin immer noch der meinung, dass der krieg sofort enden muss ...
> alleine die hirnlosen phantasien des herrn habeck - wir kommen ohne russisches gas über den winter - zeigen wie inkompetent er ist ...
> 
> 2 gasfrachter von 4 wurden angemietet ....
> ...


Na ja, es gibt dazu unterschiedliche Meinungen von einigen durchaus anerkannten Wissenschaftlern. (Pro und Kontra) Es ist da wieder das Problem, wer wohl Recht hat.
Deine Rechnung ist sicher auch nciht so ganz korrekt, es gibt noch andere Pipelines, die enden nur nicht bei uns.
Probleme wird es geben, ganz sicher. Und wehtun wird es sicher auch richtig, aber wenn die Russen z.B. wirklich im Baltikum anfangen zu zündeln, wie Putin es ja angedeutet hat (das gehörte ja auch zur Sowjetunion), dann ist wirklich alles zu spät. Insofern gilt es ihnen jetzt die Stirn zu bieten, nicht später, nicht irgendwann. Ich persönlich glaube, wenn sofort alles getan worden wäre, was nur geht (Swift, Öl, Gas, Druck auf China), wäre vlt. sogar schon alles vorbei. Aber auch das ist nur Spekulation. Wäre auch zu schön, wenn mal was einfach wäre.


----------



## Frohnius (17 Mai 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Deine Rechnung ist sicher auch nciht so ganz korrekt



naja zumindest jährliches volumen durch nordstream1 und die kapazität von gasfrachtern sind fakten die zeigen wie groß das problem ist.

dieses volumen mit dem bau von terminals und gasfrachtern zu ersetzen ist keine vernünftige, erfolgversprechende option.


----------



## JesperMP (17 Mai 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich persönlich glaube, wenn sofort alles getan worden wäre, was nur geht (Swift, Öl, Gas, Druck auf China), wäre vlt. sogar schon alles vorbei.


Ich bin auch der Meinung dass die halbherzige Sanktionen sind wie eine halben Dosis Chemo gegen Krebs.
Und über die Gas ist die Lösung nicht nur alternative Quellen zu finden, aber akseptieren dass vorübergehend wird es hart.
Arbeitsplätze gehen verloren, ja. Wir werden frieren, ja. Aber gegenüber Tot und Vernichtung verstehe ich einfach nicht die Haltung von gewisse Leute.


----------



## Frohnius (17 Mai 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Meinung dass die halbherzige Sanktionen sind wie eine halben Dosis Chemo gegen Krebs.
> Und über die Gas ist die Lösung nicht nur alternative Quellen zu finden, aber akseptieren dass vorübergehend wird es hart.
> Arbeitsplätze gehen verloren, ja. Wir werden frieren, ja. Aber gegenüber Tot und Vernichtung verstehe ich einfach nicht die Haltung von gewisse Leute.


putin mit sanktionen in die enge zu treiben wird die lage weiter eskalieren lassen ...
und DANN haben wir tot und vernichtung ....

klar ist der krieg illegal und mit nichts zu rechtfertigen - und ich verstehe den patriotismus 
- bin schon der meinung putin muss einhalt geboten werden,
nur sind wir leider "unbewaffnet", militärisch und wirtschaftlich.
unsere politiker reden sich leicht (zitat habeck: ich werde nicht in diesem krieg sterben) und die werden auch nicht frieren, arbeitslos werden und nichts mehr zu essen haben .....

ich bin nicht bereit für die grüne inkompetenz den kopf hinzuhalten.


----------



## Plan_B (17 Mai 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> alleine die *hirnlosen phantasien* des herrn habeck - wir kommen ohne russisches gas über den winter - zeigen wie inkompetent er ist ...
> 
> 2 gasfrachter von 4 wurden angemietet ....
> durch nordstream 1 fließen jährlich 56 milliarden *qm(m² oder m³*?) !!!
> ...


Nicht das ich irgendwas schönreden will, aber das Adjektiv "hirnlos" und Dein Volumenvergleich von LNG und Erdgas lassen mir jetzt die Haare zu Berge stehen.
Sicher werden die Probleme dadurch nur um den Faktor 600 kleiner, jedoch ganz sicher nicht verschwinden.
Die rund 650 Entladungen pro Jahr sind für ein Terminal sicher noch zu viel. Aber waren nicht 2 geplant?
Sicher kommen zwei Schiffe nicht mal in die Nähe dessen. Aber unmöglich scheint der Plan nicht zu sein.

Schade, dass die Verdunstungskälte nicht sinnvoll nutzbar ist.

Fazit: Ganz so hirnlos scheint der Habeck bzw. seine Berater ja nicht zu sein.
Mit dem Begriff der Inkompetenz wäre ich sehr vorsichtig schon in meinem Fachbereich, wenn ich über fremde Fachbereiche nachdenke, kommt dieser Begriff definitiv nicht über meine Lippen resp. Finger.


----------



## JesperMP (17 Mai 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> putin mit sanktionen in die enge zu treiben wird die lage weiter eskalieren lassen ...


Erklär mich bitte was du meinst.
Bist du generell gegen Sanktionen ?
Oder bist du dafür, aber sie müssen halt nur unwirksam sein ?



Frohnius schrieb:


> nur sind wir leider "unbewaffnet", militärisch und wirtschaftlich.


Wirtschaftlich sind wir sehr stark.
Harte sanktionen werden uns hart treffen, aber wir haben viel Kraft das zu überstehen. Wenn man ist der Meinung wir sind wirtschaftlich schwach, dann hat man Putins Propaganda als Wahrheit genommen.
Putins Russland ist vielmehr abhängig von die Gas und Öl Eksport als wir sind von die Import.


----------



## dekuika (17 Mai 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> ich bin immer noch der meinung, dass der krieg sofort enden muss ...
> alleine die hirnlosen phantasien des herrn habeck - wir kommen ohne russisches gas über den winter - zeigen wie inkompetent er ist ...
> 
> 2 gasfrachter von 4 wurden angemietet ....
> ...


Du solltest Regent werden.


----------



## Frohnius (17 Mai 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Erklär mich bitte was du meinst.
> Bist du generell gegen Sanktionen ?
> Oder bist du dafür, aber sie müssen halt nur unwirksam sein ?
> 
> ...



ich bin nicht gegen saktionen ... aber dann wenn wir vorbereitet sind ... 
waffenstillstand, verhandlungen und dann langfristig vernünftig planen ...
generell ist es eine schlechte sache russland (oder auch sonst irgendwen) als gegner zu haben ...

wirtschaftlich sind wir abhängig von z.b. russischem gas und china und und und ... 
die aktuelle verfügbarkeit von baustoffen bis elektronik zeigt jetzt schon was wir wirtschaftlich leisten können ...
hohe energiekosten werden wohl dem wirtschaftsstandort deutschland schaden. 
das russische gas durch flüssiggas zu ersetzen wird gewaltige mehrkosten verursachen ...


sollte deutschland in kampfhandlungen verwickelt werden, dann möchte ich die leute, die jetzt so geil auf krieg sind, 
 sehen - wenn sie ihre kinder bei der bundeswehr verloren haben ...


----------



## JesperMP (17 Mai 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> ich bin nicht gegen saktionen ... aber dann wenn wir vorbereitet sind ...
> waffenstillstand, verhandlungen und dann langfristig vernünftig planen ...


Also, zuerst Waffenstillstand erhalten, dann Sanktionen beginnen.
Mystisch ... 
ahh, jetzt verstehe ich was du meinst. Zuerst muss Ukraine kapitulieren, DANN beginnen wir die Sanktionen.
Alles klar.


----------



## Plan_B (17 Mai 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> die jetzt so geil auf krieg sind,
> sehen - wenn sie ihre kinder bei der bundeswehr verloren haben ...


Bin ich kriegsgeil, wenn ich mein Heim verteidigen will? Und ich werde mich ebenfalls zum Dienst an der Waffe melden, wenn es soweit ist.


Frohnius schrieb:


> generell ist es eine schlechte sache russland (oder auch sonst irgendwen) als gegner zu haben ...


Die andere Backe hinzuhalten, wenn man auf die eine geprügelt wird, hat schon vor 2000 Jahren nicht funktioniert.
Ende '39 war international auch eine breite Mehrheit der Meinung, lass dem Adolf doch das Polen, dann isser zufrieden.


Frohnius schrieb:


> hohe energiekosten werden wohl dem wirtschaftsstandort deutschland schaden.



Krieg schadet im allgemeinen der Wirtschaft, von den Kriegsgewinnlern mal abgesehen.
Oder ist das da im Osten jetzt kein Krieg sondern eine "militärische Spezialoperation"?


----------



## jensemann (17 Mai 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> wirtschaftlich sind wir abhängig von z.b. russischem gas und china und und und ...
> die aktuelle verfügbarkeit von baustoffen bis elektronik zeigt jetzt schon was wir wirtschaftlich leisten können ...
> hohe energiekosten werden wohl dem wirtschaftsstandort deutschland schaden.
> das russische gas durch flüssiggas zu ersetzen wird gewaltige mehrkosten verursachen ...
> ...



Ich bin auch gegen eine Abhängigkeit von amerikanischem Frackinggas oder wo das Zeug sonst herkommt. Aber Alternativen zu vernünftigen Preisen haben die Regierungen der vergangenen Jahrzehnte (besonders die, an denen die Grünen nicht beteiligt waren) erfolgreich verhindert oder zumindest stark ausgebremst. 
Die wirtschaftlichen Abhängigkeiten von China kommen auch aus der schwarz-gelben Ecke. Hauptsache billig produzieren um mit maximalen Gewinn zu verkaufen. Die durch die Produktionsverschiebung verloren gegangen Arbeitsplätze werden ja durchs Sozialsystem aufgefangen, das interessiert ja den Dividendenempfänger nicht. 
Ein quer liegender Frachter und eine kleine Epidemie genügen, um die Versorgungssicherheit an die Belastungsgrenze zu führen. Als TV-Geräte, Autoradios und dergleichen noch wirklich Made in Germany waren, war teuer auch gut und die Leute hatten bezahlte Arbeit.
Da Öl und Gas ja schon immer billig zu haben war, war es ja auch nicht nötig, sich nach Alternativen umzusehen und dort die Forschung voran zu treiben.
Wenn Europa nicht von anderen Großmächten und Kontinenten abhängig sein will, muss man die Ressourcen nutzen, die Europa bietet. Und das würde ausreichen, nur am Anfang etwas teurer als wenn das Zeug aus ehemaligen Kolonien kommt.

Ich habe 10 Jahre meines Lebens in 2 Armeen gedient und würde im Falle der Mobilmachung sofort die Jacke wieder anziehen. Nicht weil ich scharf auf Krieg bin, sondern weil ich das, was ich mir aufgebaut habe, erhalten und schützen will! Da ist mir völlig egal, welche Sprache der Gegner spricht und welches historische Recht er sich anmaßt!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Mai 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> ich bin immer noch der meinung, dass der krieg sofort enden muss ...
> alleine die hirnlosen phantasien des herrn habeck - wir kommen ohne russisches gas über den winter - zeigen wie inkompetent er ist ...


Dann rede doch mal mit Herrn Putin, ob er jetzt nicht langsam genug hat.
Und was ist deine Alternative auf Russisches Gas?


----------



## ducati (17 Mai 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich persönlich glaube, wenn sofort alles getan worden wäre, was nur geht (Swift, Öl, Gas, Druck auf China), wäre vlt. sogar schon alles vorbei.


ich persönlich glaube das nicht 


Ralle schrieb:


> Wäre auch zu schön, wenn mal was einfach wäre.


aktuell scheint es ja militärisch für Russland nicht so dolle zu laufen. D.h. irgendwann demnächst muss man ihm einen wie auch immer gearteten diplomatischen Ausweg anbieten, mit dem er sein Gesicht wahren kann. Bevor er halt noch größere Geschütze auffährt...


----------



## Plan_B (18 Mai 2022)

Da man für die Kämpfer von Asowstal jetzt anscheinend Kriegsverbrecherprozesse und die Todesstrafe in Russland zu fordern schein:
Was wird das wohl für Auswirkungen auf die ukrainischen Soldaten und ihre Kampfesmoral haben? Wenn es keinen Unterschied mehr macht, auf dem Feld oder vor dem Erschießungskommando zu sterben.


----------



## jensemann (18 Mai 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Da man für die Kämpfer von Asowstal jetzt anscheinend Kriegsverbrecherprozesse und die Todesstrafe in Russland zu fordern schein:
> Was wird das wohl für Auswirkungen auf die ukrainischen Soldaten und ihre Kampfesmoral haben? Wenn es keinen Unterschied mehr macht, auf dem Feld oder vor dem Erschießungskommando zu sterben.


Das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Das ist wie die Ansage, nur noch Nichtschwimmer zur Marine zu lassen weil die das Schiff länger verteidigen.
Wieder eine Aktion wo sich der "irre Iwan" selbst ins Knie schiesst.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Mai 2022)

der Energiemangel ruft auch noch ganz andere Probleme hervor








						Bierbrauer warnen vor Flaschenmangel
					

In Deutschland wird nicht nur das Bier teurer - auch bei der Flaschenproduktion steigen die Kosten. Das könnte bereits im Sommer zu Engpässen führen, mahnt der Chef des Deutschen Brauer-Bunds Eichele. Verbraucher sollten ihr Leergut rasch zurückbringen, um die Situation zu entspannen.




					www.n-tv.de
				



und Alufässer sind da keine Alternative


----------



## leo (18 Mai 2022)

Tetrapack


----------



## ChristophD (18 Mai 2022)

Holzkrug und nen kühlen Keller.
Haben wir früher schon so gemacht und hat funktioniert (machen wir heute zeitweise immer noch so im Städle bei die Feste)


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Mai 2022)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Holzkrug


Dann müssten wir aber unsere Abfüllanlagen ganz schön umrüsten 

Und die Ein/Auspacker, und die Palettierer, und den Flaschentransport, und den Etikettierer......


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Mai 2022)

jetzt lästert ihr noch, wartet mal ab.
Im übrigen gibt es auch nicht mehr so viele Brauereipferde.


----------



## Ralle (18 Mai 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Im übrigen gibt es auch nicht mehr so viele Brauereipferde.


Wenn ich mich beim EInkaufen so umsehe, dann gibt es doch noch ganz schön viele, ehrlich!


----------



## Heinileini (18 Mai 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich beim EInkaufen so umsehe, dann gibt es doch noch ganz schön viele, ehrlich!


Du meinst die, die sich vor den Apotheken versammeln, weil sie's zum Kotzen finden?


----------



## Roof17 (18 Mai 2022)

Yes


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Mai 2022)

@Roof17 kommt da noch eine erklärung?


----------



## NBerger (18 Mai 2022)

@Roof17 warum wurde das gelöscht?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Mai 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> kommt da noch eine erklärung?


Die Erklärung stand dabei ( auf russisch ):
Zitat:
Putin ist scheiße, sein Job ist weg, sein Haus ist zerstört und sein Hund ist gestorben. 35 Jahre Arbeit dahin.


----------



## Roof17 (18 Mai 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Die Erklärung stand dabei ( auf russisch ):
> Zitat:
> Putin ist scheiße, sein Job ist weg, sein Haus ist zerstört und sein Hund ist gestorben. 35 Jahre Arbeit dahin.


I live in Kharkiv the Ukraine. I attached a photo of what the Russians did. The description is in Russian. I then deleted everything. I wrote a lot in my impressions.


----------



## s_kraut (18 Mai 2022)

Roof17 schrieb:


> I live in Kharkiv the Ukraine. I attached a photo of what the Russians did. The description is in Russian. I then deleted everything. I wrote a lot in my impressions.


why delete? will not make things unhappen!


----------



## Frohnius (19 Mai 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Dann rede doch mal mit Herrn Putin, ob er jetzt nicht langsam genug hat.
> Und was ist deine Alternative auf Russisches Gas?


ich habe keine alternative für russisches gas ... 
flüssiggas importieren geht natürlich - ist aber preislich eine ganz andere hausnummer.

es sind ja nicht nur die heizkosten / sprittkosten der bürger in diesem land 
(das ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal, das verkrafte ich finanziel ohne probleme)

energieintensive betriebe werden so über kurz oder lang deutschland verlassen.
ich selbst arbeite in einem solchen betrieb und auch unsere kunden (z.b. glaswerke) deuten schon an, 
dass ihre niederlassungen in deutschland wohl nicht mehr wirtschaftlich arbeiten können und nicht mehr konkurrenzfähig sind.
jede scheiss bierflasche ist plötzlich knapp und kostet das doppelte - wird also künftig auch aus china kommen.

es hat ja keiner von uns einen lösungsweg - niemand hier kennt alle fakten ...

allerdings halte ich das ziel unserer politik, mit russland zu brechen, für völlig falsch.

die menschen sollten zivilisierter sein im jahr 2022 als bewaffnete konflikte auszutragen. 
von daher halte ich die regierungen der russen, ukrainer und europäer einfach für unfähig.
die propaganda im staats-tv polarisiert die menschen auf beiden seiten und tatsächlich gibt es auch hier leute, die glauben der krieg löst irgendwelche probleme ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Mai 2022)

Ich finde auch nicht das wir brechen,
es wird ja versucht  Kanäle aufrecht
zu halten,
leider ist die aktuelle Regierung von Russland
Grenzenlos.

Eins ist klar Putin darf nicht damit durchkommen.


----------



## GLT (19 Mai 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> allerdings halte ich das ziel unserer politik, mit russland zu brechen, für völlig falsch.


dito


Frohnius schrieb:


> die menschen sollten zivilisierter sein im jahr 2022 als bewaffnete konflikte auszutragen.


Und wenn wir das Jahr 3000 hätten - die Menschheit bleibt im Grunde ein haarloser Affe (die Affen mögen mir verzeihen)



Frohnius schrieb:


> von daher halte ich die regierungen der russen, ukrainer und europäer einfach für unfähig.


Fehlt die USA einfach nur oder hast Du diesen Kriegstreiber bewusst vergessen?



Frohnius schrieb:


> die propaganda im staats-tv


Deshalb sorgt man auch dafür, dass die Bürger sich diesem möglichst nicht entziehen - wäre ja noch schöner, wenn jemand Propaganda einfach ignoriert. Deshalb auch die Zwangsgebühr in Deutschland - wer ohnhin zahlen muss, wird mal mehr, mal weniger auch die Propagandasender nutzen u. sein Schäufelchen politischer Faktenverdrehung u. Meinungsmache abbekommen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Mai 2022)

Nachtrag, das das Energieintensive Betriebe Deutschland verlassen glaube ich nicht. 
Energie ist zurzeit überall teuer.


----------



## Ralle (19 Mai 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> Deshalb sorgt man auch dafür, dass die Bürger sich diesem möglichst nicht entziehen - wäre ja noch schöner, wenn jemand Propaganda einfach ignoriert. Deshalb auch die Zwangsgebühr in Deutschland - wer ohnhin zahlen muss, wird mal mehr, mal weniger auch die Propagandasender nutzen u. sein Schäufelchen politischer Faktenverdrehung u. Meinungsmache abbekommen.


Bisschen paranoid sind aber so einige Leute schon oder?
Warst du mal längere Zeit in Rußland und in der Lage (sprachlich), deren Nachrichten zu verfolgen?
Weißt du, was da so im Staatsfernsehen und nun eigentlich in allen Medien so abgeht.
Dagegen ist unsere zwar etwas links gefärbte Journaillie ein BORN an Aufrichtigkeit.
Selbst die DDR-Nachrichten waren gegen diese Russen-Lügen-Maschine ein Witz, denn immerhin hatten wir noch das Fernsehen in Deutsch von der anderen Seite. 

Ich glaube, es gibt einfach zu viele verwöhnte, satte, selbstzufriedene Menschen in unserem Land, die glauben die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben. Du darfst dich jetzt dazuzählen oder auch nicht, mir egal. Aber oben gemachte Feststellungen sind einfach nur völlig unsachlich und mit verlaub ohne jeden sachlichen Hintergrund!


----------



## JesperMP (19 Mai 2022)

@Frohnius
Alles was du schreibst ist bekloppten Quatsch, und/oder durchgereichte Putinpropganda.
Mit dir zu argumentieren ist unnmöglich.

5/3 hast du geschrieben:


Frohnius schrieb:


> sry, aber mir sind "die russen" irgendwie "näher" als die scheiss "ammis" die viel zu den spannungen beigetragen haben ...


Ich glaube es erklärt vieles von was du schreibst.


----------



## vita-2002 (19 Mai 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Da man für die Kämpfer von Asowstal jetzt anscheinend Kriegsverbrecherprozesse und die Todesstrafe in Russland zu fordern schein:
> Was wird das wohl für Auswirkungen auf die ukrainischen Soldaten und ihre Kampfesmoral haben? Wenn es keinen Unterschied mehr macht, auf dem Feld oder vor dem Erschießungskommando zu sterben.


Seit wann gibt es die Todesstrafe in Russland?.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Mai 2022)

vita-2002 schrieb:


> Seit wann gibt es die Todesstrafe in Russland?.


Anscheinend immer noch, kann man googeln



> *In Russland ist die Todesstrafe ausgesetzt* – aber nicht abgeschafft. Unter bestimmten Bedingungen könnte sie wieder eingeführt werden, meint der ehemalige Präsident Medwedew. Der frühere russische Präsident Dmitri Medwedew schließt eine Wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in seinem Land theoretisch nicht aus.


----------



## vita-2002 (19 Mai 2022)

Es gibt keine Todesstrafe in Russland und zwar seit 1997


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Mai 2022)

Ja und Russland führt auch keinen Angriffskrieg durch.
Die Ukrainer Zerstören ihr Land selber.
Habe ich etwas vergessen.


----------



## Ralle (19 Mai 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ja und Russland führt auch keinen Angriffskrieg durch.
> Die Ukrainer Zerstören ihr Land selber.
> Habe ich etwas vergessen.


Ja hast du! Du mußt noch erwähnen, dass die Ukrainer ja selbst Schuld sind, sie verhandeln nicht richtig mit Putin. Man muß einfach nur verhandeln, dann klappt das mit dem Nachbarn. War doch schon immer so.

/Ironie AUS

Mir fällt immer Metallica ein, wenn ich daran denke, jemand würde kommen, meine Stadt verwüsten und meine Familie bedrohen:


----------



## GLT (19 Mai 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Bisschen paranoid sind aber so einige Leute schon oder?


Wer lauthalse Falschmeldungen, Lügen und/oder mehr u. weniger "beschönigte" Tatsachen rügt ist also gleich paranoid?
Seltsame Auffassung.
Damit zu argumentieren, dass anderswo alles noch schlimmer ist, macht die Sache trotzdem nicht richtig.




Ralle schrieb:


> Aber oben gemachte Feststellungen sind einfach nur völlig unsachlich und mit verlaub ohne jeden sachlichen Hintergrund!


Dass unsere Presse und/oder ÖR propagandistisch arbeitet u. so agierenden Gestalten eine Bühne bietet?
Keine wirklich kritische Hinterfragung oder Berichterstattung?
Faktische Auseinandersetzung zu derlei Themen hast Du ja schon anfänglich blockiert, weil für dich ja aktuell eh nicht von Belang (Assange, Snowden etc.)

Vermutlich gieß ich jetzt Öl in dein Eiferfeuer - ich versuche jegliche Beeinflussung zu vermeiden, höre mir jede Seite zu Themen an u. versuche emotionslos den/die Zusammenhänge zu verstehen, wohlwissend, dass jede Seite "beschönigt".

Wobei in einer Sache könnte ich durchaus wütend werden könnte, ist die Tatsache, dass in Deutschland aktuell wieder agiert wird, wie ab 33, wenn man öffentliche Aufträge verarbeitet; in den abzugebenden Erklärungen steht nun statt Juden u. jüdisch, jetzt Russland u. russisch. Als könnte jemand, der hier lebt, arbeitet, seine Steuern bezahlt, AN beschäftigt, etwas für die aktuelle Kriegssituation. Sowas kotzt mich persönlich in der Tat an.


----------



## Mrtain (19 Mai 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> von daher halte ich die regierungen der russen, ukrainer und europäer einfach für unfähig.


Vielleicht kennst du nur nicht alle Fakten...


----------



## JesperMP (19 Mai 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> Wobei in einer Sache könnte ich durchaus wütend werden könnte, ist die Tatsache, dass in Deutschland aktuell wieder agiert wird, wie ab 33, wenn man öffentliche Aufträge verarbeitet; in den abzugebenden Erklärungen steht nun statt Juden u. jüdisch, jetzt Russland u. russisch. Als könnte jemand, der hier lebt, arbeitet, seine Steuern bezahlt, AN beschäftigt, etwas für die aktuelle Kriegssituation. Sowas kotzt mich persönlich in der Tat an.


Da ist ein wichtigen Unterscheid. 'Juden' ist ein Volk, 'Russland' ist ein Staat.
Da Russland unter Sanktionen steht, ist da nichts verdächtiges indem dass öffentliche Aufträge für russiche Firmen blokiert sind.
Oder, du vergleichst in ernst die Sanktionen gegen Russland in 2022 mit die Rassengesetzte gegen Juden in 1933 ?


----------



## Ralle (19 Mai 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> Wer lauthalse Falschmeldungen, Lügen und/oder mehr u. weniger "beschönigte" Tatsachen rügt ist also gleich paranoid?
> Seltsame Auffassung.
> Damit zu argumentieren, dass anderswo alles noch schlimmer ist, macht die Sache trotzdem nicht richtig.
> 
> ...


Normalerweise würde ich ja lachen, aber es ist nicht mehr lächerlich, es ist einfach nur schlimm. Aber es hilft nicht, in einer Demokratie muß man auch sowas aushalten. Schlimmstenfalls haben wir ja Superchecker, wie dich, Veganköche und Sänger (nein, der ist aufgewacht), die erklären uns die Welt. Der Herr sorgt immer für Ausgleich 😂


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Mai 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> Wobei in einer Sache könnte ich durchaus wütend werden könnte, ist die Tatsache, dass in Deutschland aktuell wieder agiert wird, wie ab 33, wenn man öffentliche Aufträge verarbeitet; in den abzugebenden Erklärungen steht nun statt Juden u. jüdisch, jetzt Russland u. russisch. Als könnte jemand, der hier lebt, arbeitet, seine Steuern bezahlt, AN beschäftigt, etwas für die aktuelle Kriegssituation. Sowas kotzt mich persönlich in der Tat an.


Du spinnst doch, im Gegenteil der Deutsche Staat spricht
sich sogar gegen Diskrimierung der Russischen Bürger in 
Deutschland aus. Er ist aber angehalten die Einhaltung der
selbst aufgestellten Sanktionen zu überwachen.


----------



## vita-2002 (19 Mai 2022)

Darf ich ein Video posten, in dem ukrainische Neonazis (Azov) russische Gefangene hinrichten?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 Mai 2022)

NEIN


----------



## vita-2002 (19 Mai 2022)

Wieso? Es ist interessant, wie die Freiheitskämpfer mit Hakenkreuzen und Totenköpfen die Kehle durchschneiden und mit Messern in den Augen töten.


----------



## Ralle (19 Mai 2022)

vita-2002 schrieb:


> Wieso? Es ist interessant, wie die Freiheitskämpfer mit Hakenkreuzen und Totenköpfen die Kehle durchschneiden und mit Messern in den Augen töten.


Hör zu di kleiner Vollidiot, wenn du provozieren willst, versuchs doch nochmal, aber mit ein wenig Verstand.
Die Frage wer mehr Nazi ist, Asow-Kämpfer oder Putin und seine Mörder ist schon jetzt geklärt. Dazu brauchen wir keine Russenpropagande von dir! Aber danke, dass du dich geoutet hast, das hilft mir in Zukunft sicher weiter. Dir noch einen schönen Tag Raschist!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Mai 2022)

Schade was manche so von sich geben.
Nicht du, Ralle.


----------



## vita-2002 (19 Mai 2022)

Das war doch nicht eine Beleidigung oder?


----------



## Mrtain (19 Mai 2022)

Ne, nur dumm.


----------



## GLT (19 Mai 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Du spinnst doch, im Gegenteil der Deutsche Staat spricht sich sogar gegen Diskrimierung der Russischen Bürger in Deutschland aus.



Formblatt
Erläuterung

Dieses Formblatt diskriminiert m.M.n. Personen allein durch ihre Herkunft ohne dass diese sich selbst etwas zu schulden kommen liesen.

Der Passus einer Zweigstelle/Niederlassung einer russischen Firma und/oder Beteiligung einer russischen Firma selbst wäre wohl im allg. Konsens, aber wenn im Grunde unsere eigenen Mitbürger darunter leiden.....


----------



## s_kraut (19 Mai 2022)

vita-2002 schrieb:


> Darf ich ein Video posten, in dem ukrainische Neonazis (Azov) russische Gefangene hinrichten?


Glaube das SPS-Forum ist nicht geeignet dafür, aber in Den Haag darfst du deine Inhalte von qualifizierten Instanzen prüfen lassen. Gratis. Danke dafür!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Mai 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> Formblatt
> Erläuterung
> 
> Dieses Formblatt diskriminiert m.M.n. Personen allein durch ihre Herkunft ohne dass diese sich selbst etwas zu schulden kommen liesen.
> ...


Da schmeißt du aber jetzt einiges in einen Topf und hast nichts verstanden.
In deinen Schreiben steht das es eine EU Verordnung ist, das heißt es sollte
nicht nur Deutschland praktiziert werden sondern auch bei euch in Österreich,
Frankreich oder Spanien soviel zu deinem Deutschland bashing, alleine das
geht mir schon wieder auf die Eier. Deutschland ist an allen schuld!

Es geht um Russische Staatsbürger die ihren Aufenthalt in Europa haben,
also durch eine Friktion oder Auffenhaltstitel ihren Lebensmittelpunkt, zb
in Deutschland, Österreich, Luxenburg oder Monaco haben, die sind aber
weiterhin Russische Staatsbürger, bis Sie einen Pass haben zb. von Frankreich,
dann sind Sie Franzosen.

So könnten sie ohne Pass mal eben von Onkel Wladimir, das in Euro bezahlte
Gas auf ihr Nummernkonto überweisen lassen und damit im Mediamarkt,
Waschmaschinen kaufen, diese auf ihre noch nicht beschlagnahmten Yacht,
nach Sankt Petersburg bringen, dort werden die Prozessoren aus der Waschmaschine
gelötet und für Panzer und Bomben genutzt.

Um das zu verhindern muß die EU wissen wer den hier überhaupt ist!

Oder nicht die EU die Weiß es sowieso, sondern die Bank muß wissen
wer oder was überweist da jetzt Geld. Olga darf nach Mama 1000€ überweisen,
wenn Sie einen Österreichischen Pass hat, aber nicht Oleg der keinen hat,
aber seine Yacht in Monaco.


----------



## vollmi (20 Mai 2022)

vita-2002 schrieb:


> Seit wann gibt es die Todesstrafe in Russland?.


Offiziell. Handkehrum sterben russische Politische Oppositionelle wie die Fliegen.



vita-2002 schrieb:


> Darf ich ein Video posten, in dem ukrainische Neonazis (Azov) russische Gefangene hinrichten?


Wozu? Was ist unser Gewinn an so einem Video? Das wäre dann wenn schon was für die Richter in Den Haag. Aber wär dann doch sinnvoll auch die Wagnertruppe und den Rest der Russischen Streitkräfte da mal vorzuführen.

Dazu muss ich sagen, selbst wenn die Azov da russische Gefangene hinrichten, finde ich das nicht gut. Allerdings könnten die Russen diesem Tod recht einfach entgehen, indem sie die Ukraine einfach nicht betreten. Die Ukrainer könnten aber den Russischen Meuchelmördern nur entgehen indem sie ihr eigenes Land verlassen.


----------



## Markus (20 Mai 2022)

vita-2002 schrieb:


> Darf ich ein Video posten, in dem ukrainische Neonazis (Azov) russische Gefangene hinrichten?



Hier nicht.
Zumindest nicht wenn darin Gewaltdarstellungen sind.
Es dürfen/werden ja auch keine Videos gepostet in denen Russen Zivilisten schlachten.

Wenn du meinst, dass das besonders wichtig ist.
Dann kannst du auf eine externe Seite verweisen.
Aber kein Link!!! Wer das dann wirklich sehen will, der soll sich die URL aus einzelnen Segmenten von dir selbst zusammenbauen.

Entpuppt sich das ganze aber als blanke Propaganda, dann wird dein Account das selbe Schicksal erfahren wie die Spamer.


----------



## Markus (20 Mai 2022)

vita-2002 schrieb:


> Darf ich ein Video posten, in dem ukrainische Neonazis (Azov) russische Gefangene hinrichten?



Ich habe es ja schon weiter oben erwähnt.
Wenn jemand in ein anderes Land fährt und anfängt auf Menschen zu schießen, dann ist es mir herzlich egal von wem er wie getötet wird.
Im Gegenteil ich kann nur hoffen, dass er idealerweise in möglichst großer Stückzahl vernichtet wird solange er sich nicht zurückzieht.

Interessanter fände ich wenn du uns erklärst was genau die Russen in der Ukraine eigentlich machen?
Unsere bösen westlichen Medien scheinen ja nicht fähig zu sein uns diese "Spezialoperation" erklären zu können.

Was ist das Ziel dieser Spezialoperation.
Warum dürfen Russen über die Grenze fahren und auf andere Menschen schießen und ihr Land verwüsten?

Wenn du mir das genau erklärt hast, dann können wir eventuell über Mitleid für die angeblich hingerichteten Russen reden.
Bis dahin kann ich für die *ALLE* Taten des Asov Regiments nur Beifall klatschen und meinen tiefsten Respekt ausdrücken.


----------



## Reallife (20 Mai 2022)

Ich finde es sehr interessant wie unsere Politik die Situation angeht.

Die schicken unseren Militärschrott in die Ukraine, damit wir das Zeug nicht für teuer Geld entsorgen müssen.

Die Frauen können die Ukraine Richtung EU verlassen, die Männer müssen bleiben. 
Da haben die syrischen Männer mehr ukrainische Frauen/Mädchen für sich und können so die deutschen Frauen/Mädchen in Ruhe lassen.

Selenski sorgt dafür das die ukrainischen Männer im Land bleiben müssen und werden an der "Front" verheizt. Auch eine Art der "Bevölkerungsanpassung". Und er sorgt dafür das der Schaden im Land größtmöglich wird, damit der Westen Aufbauhilfe leisten kann.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Mai 2022)

Reallife schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr interessant wie unsere Politik die Situation angeht.
> 
> Die schicken unseren Militärschrott in die Ukraine, damit wir das Zeug nicht für teuer Geld entsorgen müssen.
> 
> ...


Da will wieder einer Stimmung machen. Was für ein Troll


----------



## vollmi (20 Mai 2022)

Reallife schrieb:


> Die schicken unseren Militärschrott in die Ukraine, damit wir das Zeug nicht für teuer Geld entsorgen müssen.



In welcher Welt ist Militärmaterial teuer zu entsorgen, das besteht üblicherweise aus grossen teilen recht wertvollen Rohmaterialien die sich einfach recyclieren lassen.



> Die Frauen können die Ukraine Richtung EU verlassen, die Männer müssen bleiben.



Das ist in den meisten Ländern so. Wen ein Land angegriffen wird, werden die Männer üblicherweise zwangsrekrutiert, wenn die stehenden Streitkräfte nicht alleine bestehen können.
Russland geht sogar soweit, dass es die Männer zwangsrekrutiert um einen Angriffskrieg zu führen. Dass ist dann ein etwas anderes Kaliber von Ruf zu den Waffen.



> Da haben die syrischen Männer mehr ukrainische Frauen/Mädchen für sich und können so die deutschen Frauen/Mädchen in Ruhe lassen.



Dass ist einfach nur schwachsinnige Polemik, merkste selber oder?



> Selenski sorgt dafür das die ukrainischen Männer im Land bleiben müssen und werden an der "Front" verheizt. Auch eine Art der "Bevölkerungsanpassung". Und er sorgt dafür das der Schaden im Land größtmöglich wird, damit der Westen Aufbauhilfe leisten kann.



Das ist sein Job. Dafür wurde er gewählt. Mit allen Mitteln das Land zu schützen. Die Alternative wäre aufzugeben und das Volk der Diktatur eines Despoten wie Putin zu überlassen. Bei dem man nicht weiss was ihm als nächsten einfällt mit den Ukrainern zu machen. Umerziehung hat er ja schon verlauten lassen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Mai 2022)

Reallife schrieb:


> Ich finde es sehr interessant wie unsere Politik die Situation angeht.
> 
> Die schicken unseren Militärschrott in die Ukraine, damit wir das Zeug nicht für teuer Geld entsorgen müssen.
> 
> ...


komm geh auf deine Montags Demonstration, setze deine Schwaz, Rot, Gold Kappe auf und schreie den ganzen Tag Lügenpresse.


----------



## Ralle (20 Mai 2022)

@Reallife ist ein Zweit- oder Fakeaccount.
Der hat bisher null zu technischen Lösungen beigetragen. Also eigentlich auch kaum ein Recht mit uns Nerds ( )  solche Themen zu diskutieren. Es wäre zu überlegen, Accounts dann zu sperren, wenn sie sich in dieser Form ausschließlich der zynischen Polemik bedienen.

PS: Im Falle eines Zweitaccounts ist er ja auch noch ein Feigling!


----------



## dekuika (20 Mai 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Da will wieder einer Stimmung machen. Was für ein Troll


Wenn man sich vorher, im Reallife, das Gehirn weggesoffen, weggekokst oder sonstwie geschrumpft hat, machen die Aussagen des TE durchaus Sinn. Ich kann sie aber (noch) nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Reallife (20 Mai 2022)

vollmi schrieb:


> In welcher Welt ist Militärmaterial teuer zu entsorgen, das besteht üblicherweise aus grossen teilen recht wertvollen Rohmaterialien die sich einfach recyclieren lassen.



Es geht nicht darum ob das einfach ist, sondern daß das Recycling und erneuern anscheinend mehr Geld kostet als die DDR-Bestände weiter auf Halde zu haben.


vollmi schrieb:


> Das ist in den meisten Ländern so. Wen ein Land angegriffen wird, werden die Männer üblicherweise zwangsrekrutiert, wenn die stehenden Streitkräfte nicht alleine bestehen können.
> Russland geht sogar soweit, dass es die Männer zwangsrekrutiert um einen Angriffskrieg zu führen. Dass ist dann ein etwas anderes Kaliber von Ruf zu den Waffen.



In den meisten. Aber nicht in Syrien...



vollmi schrieb:


> Dass ist einfach nur schwachsinnige Polemik, merkste selber oder?



Nennt man "differenzierte Betrachtungsweise"



vollmi schrieb:


> Das ist sein Job. Dafür wurde er gewählt. Mit allen Mitteln das Land zu schützen. Die Alternative wäre aufzugeben und das Volk der Diktatur eines Despoten wie Putin zu überlassen. Bei dem man nicht weiss was ihm als nächsten einfällt mit den Ukrainern zu machen. Umerziehung hat er ja schon verlauten lassen.



Der wurde definitiv nicht für den Kriegszustand "eingesetzt". Als der ins Amt gehievt wurde gabs noch keinen offiziellen "Krieg". Das gleich bei unseren Politkaspern.

Die wurden alle dafür gewählt damit jemand die Farbe und den Glanz der Straßenschilder und dergleichen festlegt.

Vom Rest der "Rasselband" @DeltaMikeAir ,@Ralle ,@rostiger Nagel
kam leider nicht nichts sinnvolles worauf ich Antworten könnte.


Auch amüsant: Fefes Blog


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Mai 2022)

Reallife schrieb:


> kam leider nicht nichts sinnvolles worauf ich Antworten könnte.


Gott sei dank


----------



## ChristophD (20 Mai 2022)

Reallife schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum ob das einfach ist, sondern daß das Recycling und erneuern anscheinend mehr Geld kostet als die DDR-Bestände weiter auf Halde zu haben.
> 
> 
> In den meisten. Aber nicht in Syrien...
> ...


und ist das Niveau auch noch so tief, du tanzt aufrecht stehend mit einem Zylinder auf dem Kopf drunter durch

Nicht das Recyling oder erneuern kostet mehr, es ist schlicht eine Zeitfrage.
Klar kann man die Ukrainer an modernem Material und schulen, dauert dann halt so mindesten 4 monate.
Oder man nimmt Material was in der ukraine Standard ist aus westlichen Beständen und gibt es ihen (Reinsetzen, anlassen , losfahren) ganz ohne zusätzliche zeitintensive Schulung/Einweisung.

Un ja klar die syrische Migranten stehen jetzt hier jede Nacht Wache um die ukrainische Frauen abzufangen und dann zu missbrauchen, 
Alter Falter, wie doof muss man sein so eine Theorie von sich zu geben.


----------



## Ralle (20 Mai 2022)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Alter Falter, wie doof muss man sein so eine Theorie von sich zu geben.


Das ist sowas von PEGIDA, dass es schon qualmt!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Mai 2022)

Reallife schrieb:


> kam leider nicht nichts sinnvolles worauf ich Antworten könnte.


PS, doppelte Verneinung. Also kam ja doch was sinnvolles 😂


----------



## dekuika (20 Mai 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> PS, doppelte Verneinung. Also kam ja doch was sinnvolles 😂


Stellt sich die Frage: Konnte oder wollte der TE nicht antworten?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Mai 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Stellt sich die Frage: Konnte oder wollte der TE nicht antworten?


Auf was sinnvolles? Schwierig.


----------



## vollmi (20 Mai 2022)

Reallife schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum ob das einfach ist, sondern daß das Recycling und erneuern anscheinend mehr Geld kostet als die DDR-Bestände weiter auf Halde zu haben.



Ich schrieb nichts von einfach. Ich schrieb, dass das Zeug einen beträchtlichen Wert hat, auch wenn es nicht mehr Funktionstauglich wäre. Es den Ukrainern anzubieten ist also ein Geschenk, kein Abschieben von Müll welchen man sonst kostenpflichtig entsorgen müsste.



> In den meisten. Aber nicht in Syrien...



Ich dachte, du findest es nicht gut wie es die Syrer machen. Entscheid dich mal.
Oder sollen die Syrer Männer weiterkämpfen und die Ukrainer aufgeben? Wieso denn so?



> Nennt man "differenzierte Betrachtungsweise"



Du kannst es auch Scheisse auch Prinzessinenpraline nennen. Am Schluss ist es trotzdem Kot.



> Der wurde definitiv nicht für den Kriegszustand "eingesetzt". Als der ins Amt gehievt wurde gabs noch keinen offiziellen "Krieg". Das gleich bei unseren Politkaspern.



Der wurde für alles mögliche eingesetzt, unter anderem auch sollte es zu einem solchen Angriffsfall kommen, das Geschick des Landes zu lenken.
Es hätte auch Hochwasser, Dürre oder die Pest kommen können. Mit all dem hätte er umgehen müssen.
Was erwartest du die höchste Führungspersönlichkeit tut, wenn es zu einem Angriffsfall kommt?



> Die wurden alle dafür gewählt damit jemand die Farbe und den Glanz der Straßenschilder und dergleichen festlegt.



So ein Blödsinn. Die ernennen allenfalls die Leute welche die Farbe und Glanz der Strassenschilder festlegen.
Das sind nun mal Hierarchische Strukturen. Der Präsident lenkt die Führungspersonen welche eben ihre Kompetenzen haben.
In vielen Ländern hat man ja neben dem Präsidenten noch zusätzliche gleichgestellte Regierungsgruppen, eben damit der Präsident auch in die Schranken gewiesen werden könnte.

Idealerweise hat die Regierung also nur die Aufgabe die entsprechenden Kompetenzen entsprechend ihres Fachgebiets einzusetzen. 
Virologen wenns um sowas wie Corona geht
Generäle wenns um Kriege geht
Und um letzteres handelt es sich ja in der Ukraine geraden, also wird Selenski sicher Militärische Berater zur Hand haben welche ihn eben ihrer entsprechenden Kompetenz nach beraten was man wie wann wo tun könnte.


----------



## dekuika (20 Mai 2022)

Also, meiner unerheblichen Meinung nach, ist Selenskyj für die Ukraine genau jetzt, der richtige Präsident. Bei Melnyk bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## Markus (20 Mai 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Also, meiner unerheblichen Meinung nach, ist Selenskyj für die Ukraine genau jetzt, der richtige Präsident. Bei Melnyk bin ich mir nicht sicher.



Ja der Melnyk ist schon extrem nervig - also mir ist er unsympathisch.


----------



## Plan_B (20 Mai 2022)

Reallife schrieb:


> unsere Politik





Reallife schrieb:


> Die Frauen können die Ukraine Richtung EU verlassen, die Männer müssen bleiben



Was hat unsere Politik mit einer allgemeinen Mobilmachung in einem angegriffenen Land zu tun?
Wenn Deutschland angegriffen würde, wäre das hier nicht viel anders.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Mai 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Ja der Melnyk ist schon extrem nervig - also mir ist er unsympathisch.


Ist er mir auch, allerdings erreicht er was, im
Prinzip Jagd er Scholz vor sich her.


----------



## Mrtain (20 Mai 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Ja der Melnyk ist schon extrem nervig - also mir ist er unsympathisch


Dito. Aber ich denke, das ist gerade sen Job. Und man muss ihm eines zugestehen: Er macht seinen Job ziemlich gut.


----------



## dekuika (20 Mai 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ist er mir auch, allerdings erreicht er was, im
> Prinzip Jagd er Scholz vor sich her.


Ja, aber irgendwann steht er als Kriegstreiber da. Und dann erreicht er garnichts.


----------



## dekuika (20 Mai 2022)

Was unseren Bundeskanzler angeht: Scholz und Co. besitzen keine Waffen. Was die Bundeswehr entbehren kann, entscheiden, zum Glück, Generäle. Was die Industrie vorrätig hat, kann er vermitteln. Und wenn die Schweiz den Export von Munition verbietet, ist er der letzte, der was dafür kann. Und den Leo 2 A7V in die Ukraine zu schicken bringt absolut nichts. Ohne Ausbildung der Besatzung wird er geschlagen, erbeutet und die Russen freuen sich über das Rezept der neuen Kompositpanzerung und das Feuerleitsystem. Außerdem sind wir in EU und Nato. Und da wird alles gemeinschaftlich abgestimmt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Mai 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Da sitzt Kalkül hinter um den Willen seiner Regierung durchzusetzen,
> Selinsky hat schon andere Botschafter entlassen die nicht gespurt
> haben.
> Im Prinzip machen die aus ihrer Sicht alles richtig, wir müssen nur aufpassen,
> ...





> *+++ 14:37 Scholz über Ukraine-Kurs: "Ich bin nicht Kaiser Wilhelm" +++*
> Der Ukraine-Kurs von Bundeskanzler Olaf Scholz hängt anscheinend mit dem Beginn des Ersten Weltkriegs zusammen. Er werde nicht der Kanzler sein, der Deutschland versehentlich in den Krieg rutschen lasse, soll Scholz Ende April in einer Sitzung des Koalitionsausschusses gesagt haben, wie der "Spiegel" und die dpa übereinstimmend berichten. "Ich bin nicht Kaiser Wilhelm". Der deutsche Monarch hatte Österreich-Ungarn nach dem Attentat auf den österreichischen Thronfolger Erzherzog Franz Ferdinand im Juli 1914 die bedingungslose Unterstützung des Deutschen Kaiserreichs bei der Verfolgung der serbischen Attentäter zugesagt. Wenig später erklärte Österreich-Ungarn - und somit auch Deutschland - Serbien den Krieg.


----------



## Ralle (20 Mai 2022)

Na ja, in meinen Augen ist Scholz ein zaudernder Nicht-Entscheider, der sich einfach alle Wege offen halten  will, ein typischer Politiker eben. Das er keinen Krieg für Deutschland will, setze ich voraus, das entspricht unserem Kurs seit der Gründung der Bundesrepublik, da schließe ich sogar die DDR mit ein. ABER, so wie er das macht, wirkt das unaufrichtig, er lügt den Ukrainern und uns die Hucke voll, vorne so, hinten so. Ich verachte das! Mein Kanzler ist so eine Made nicht, tut mir leid.


----------



## Mirko123 (20 Mai 2022)

vita-2002 schrieb:


> Darf ich ein Video posten, in dem ukrainische Neonazis (Azov) russische Gefangene hinrichten?


Das erinnert mich jetzt tatsächlich an Erzählungen von alten Nachbarn wo wir dann als Kinder gelauscht haben. Davon dass die serbischen Partisanen die übelsten Kriegsverbrechen an die deutschen Soldaten verübt haben. Davon dass man nichts davon im Geschichtsunterricht hört oder gar deutsche Politiker das gegenüber dem damaligen Jugoslawien vorbringen. 

Im Krieg wirst Du auf der einen Seite nicht nur Heilige haben und auch ein Selenskyj  wird am Schluss keinen Friedensnobelpreis mehr bekommen. Aber damals waren es eben die Deutschen die einen Angriffskrieg geführt haben und jetzt eben die Russen.
Wenn Du auf Täterumkehr stehst - kannst Dich ja mal in Belgrad vors Parlament stellen und auf die Missetaten der Partisanen hinweisen...


----------



## vita-2002 (20 Mai 2022)

Ehrlich gesagt ist dieses Forum seit gestern für mich gestorben. Ich war immer wieder erstaunt, wie hilfsbereit die Leute hier sind. Aber jetzt wird es politisch und beleidigend. Im Gegensatz zu euch kann ich Ukrainisch und Russisch sprechen. Meine Mutter ist Ukrainerin. Sie wissen gar nicht, was da seit 2014 wirklich vor sich geht. Sie sind nur abhängig von ARD, ZDF, BILD.


----------



## s_kraut (20 Mai 2022)

vita-2002 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt ist dieses Forum seit gestern für mich gestorben. Ich war immer wieder erstaunt, wie hilfsbereit die Leute hier sind. Aber jetzt wird es politisch und beleidigend. Im Gegensatz zu euch kann ich Ukrainisch und Russisch sprechen. Meine Mutter ist Ukrainerin. Sie wissen gar nicht, was da seit 2014 wirklich vor sich geht. Sie sind nur abhängig von ARD, ZDF, BILD.


Ich kann nur sagen: das Forum lebt. Die Ukraine lebt. ARD, ZDF, BILD ... existiert neben weiteren Kanälen.
Und wenn ich ehrlich bin, ich habe deine Botschaft nicht mal ansatzweise verstanden.


----------



## kafiphai (21 Mai 2022)

vita-2002 schrieb:


> Ich war immer wieder erstaunt, wie hilfsbereit die Leute hier sind.


Und das ist weiterhin so!
Auch von denen die so laut schreien - wir werden alle hinsehen, jeder zu seiner Zeit!

Dem deutschsprachigen Volk wohnt eine große Kraft inne.
Erkennbar zB. an besagter Hilfsbereitschaft.
Nur fehlt gänzlich die Bewusstheit…

Hier im Forum wird der Verstand und Wissen geteilt.
Dieser ist bei uns großteils egogetrieben, mit im Außen dieser Welt sichtbarem Ergebnis.

Was jetzt aber gebraucht wird, ist, ich schreibs mal so: *Liebe*!
Nur leider kann so gut wie niemand diese Liebe frei von Bedingung seinen Mitmenschen schenken.

Oftmals kam die Frage: was sollen wir denn tun?
Zuerst erkennen was Nicht zu tun ist.
Wie keinem Alkoholiker Schnaps für die Heilung gegeben wird, so werden NIEMALS Waffen Leid mindern.
Und dann: hinsehen!
Und zwar bei Allem! Warum werden wohl YouTube Videos, Twitter usw. zensiert!
Es gibt einen Grund, warum es mal wieder die Deutschen(deutschsprachigen) sind….

Und wer bis hierher gelesen hat und dies nicht versteht: einfach annehmen…
Dann wurde im Kleinen ein Stück Friede erschaffen!

Gutes Gelingen!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Mai 2022)

Mensch Kafiphai, jetzt hast du mich wirklich erstaunt,
mal ein guter Beitrag.


----------



## Frohnius (21 Mai 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Vielleicht kennst du nur nicht alle Fakten...


Alle Fakten kennt wohl niemand... Aber ich sehe das Resultat - und das ist Mist


----------



## Ralle (21 Mai 2022)

Gestern haben die Russen mit einer einzigen Rakete ein Kulturhaus in die Luft gesprengt. Das ist ein bildliches Symbol für  das, was dort passiert. Dafür gibt es keinerlei Grund.


vita-2002 schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu euch kann ich Ukrainisch und Russisch sprechen. Meine Mutter ist Ukrainerin. Sie wissen gar nicht, was da seit 2014 wirklich vor sich geht. Sie sind nur abhängig von ARD, ZDF, BILD.


Nein, du liegst falsch, du bist nicht der Einzige! Denke nicht, wir sind alle zu blöd uns auch fremdsprachig zu informieren. Und im Gegensatz zu den Russen können wir alles im Internet finden.



kafiphai schrieb:


> Zuerst erkennen was Nicht zu tun ist.
> Wie keinem Alkoholiker Schnaps für die Heilung gegeben wird, so werden NIEMALS Waffen Leid mindern.
> Und dann: hinsehen!
> Und zwar bei Allem! Warum werden wohl YouTube Videos, Twitter usw. zensiert!
> ...


Das ist deine Meinung, ich sehe das anders, denn die Geschichte zeigt, das hat noch nie funktioniert.
Und Verschwörungstheorien über die bösen Medien werden durch Wiederholung nicht wahrer.

Du hast in deinem Beitrag  #783  nicht unrecht, man muß hinsehen, aber vermischt mit diesen Verschwörungsmist, wird es eben am Ende wieder nur halb. Tut mir wirklich leid, so sehe ich das.

PS: Nicht zu vergessen, mit wieviel Liebe die Russen die Häfen blockieren und die Welt in eine Hungerkatastrophe laufen lassen.


----------



## leo (21 Mai 2022)

vita-2002 schrieb:


> Die sind nur abhängig von ARD, ZDF, BILD.


Irgend etwas mit Bild zu vergleichen ist immer beleidigend


----------



## Plan_B (21 Mai 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Und im Gegensatz zu den Russen können wir alles im Internet finden.


Und vor allem hat jeder selbst die Möglichkeit zu entscheiden, was er für wahr hält.
Das kann gut sein oder weniger gut. Aber das gehört zum Preis der Freiheit.

Zum zuvor angefragten Videoupload hier ins Forum. Was soll das bringen? Ich für meinen Teil habe sogut wie keine Möglichkeit, zu prüfen, ob es sich um ein authentisches und aktuelles Video handelt. Ich vermute, das geht nicht nur mir so. Genau deshalb ist es so wichtig, eine halbwegs funktionierende Presse zu haben, die hier gewisse Prüfmöglichkeiten hat und nutzt.


----------



## Roof17 (21 Mai 2022)

vita-2002 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt ist dieses Forum seit gestern für mich gestorben. Ich war immer wieder erstaunt, wie hilfsbereit die Leute hier sind. Aber jetzt wird es politisch und beleidigend. Im Gegensatz zu euch kann ich Ukrainisch und Russisch sprechen. Meine Mutter ist Ukrainerin. Sie wissen gar nicht, was da seit 2014 wirklich vor sich geht. Sie sind nur abhängig von ARD, ZDF, BILD.


You're all lying. Your posts are meanness. This is my school in Kharkov blown up by the russians. Word say ПАЛЯНИЦЯ. The video about Azov is a Russian fake.


----------



## Rudi (21 Mai 2022)

Roof17 schrieb:


> The video about Azov is a Russian fake.


Welches Video ?? Ich habe keines gesehen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Mai 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Welches Video ?? Ich habe keines gesehen.


@Rudi kannst du dich mal zurück nehmen oder
kannst du Fotos von deiner zerbombten Heimat 
vorweisen?


----------



## Rudi (22 Mai 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> @Rudi kannst du dich mal zurück nehmen oder
> kannst du Fotos von deiner zerbombten Heimat
> vorweisen?


ok, evtl. hast Du da was falsch verstanden. Ich wollte nur wissen auf welches Video sich die Aussage von Roof17 bezieht. War das mal hier zu sehen ?


----------



## Blockmove (22 Mai 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> ok, evtl. hast Du da was falsch verstanden. Ich wollte nur wissen auf welches Video sich die Aussage von Roof17 bezieht. War das mal hier zu sehen ?


Nein, war es nicht.
Bei den Videos - egal von welcher Seite - muss man gerade sehr, sehr vorsichtig sein.
Beide Seiten verstehen sich richtig gut darauf klassische Medien und Social Media für ihre Zwecke zu instrumentalisieren.
Spiegelt sich ja auch hier im Forum schön wieder.


----------



## Mirko123 (22 Mai 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> ...
> Beide Seiten verstehen sich richtig gut darauf klassische Medien und Social Media für ihre Zwecke zu instrumentalisieren.
> ...



Wie meinst Du das im Fall der Ukraine? Etwa die Bilder von Butscha?


----------



## Ralle (22 Mai 2022)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Wie meinst Du das im Fall der Ukraine? Etwa die Bilder von Butscha?


Sicherlich meint @Blockmove die nicht. Aber klar muß auch jedem Befürworter der Unterstützung für die Ukraine sein, dass auch die Ukrainer die Medien zu nutzen verstehen, um uns klar zu machen, dass die Unterstützung wichtig und richtig ist. Das ist legitim, aber man muß es auch so einordnen können.


----------



## Blockmove (22 Mai 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Sicherlich meint @Blockmove die nicht. Aber klar muß auch jedem Befürworter der Unterstützung für die Ukraine sein, dass auch die Ukrainer die Medien zu nutzen verstehen, um uns klar zu machen, dass die Unterstützung wichtig und richtig ist. Das ist legitim, aber man muß es auch so einordnen können.


Genauso hab ich es gemeint.
Einfach Nachrichten und Bilder egal von welcher Seite kritisch hinterfragen und sich vielfältig und möglichst unabhängig informieren. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## dekuika (22 Mai 2022)

Ich dachte immer, bei Informatikern versteht sich das von selbst.


----------



## s_kraut (22 Mai 2022)

Heute draußen in der Sonne im Park eine Mama mit zwei Kindern und eine Babusya. 
Kein Mann dabei.
Kein Opa dabei.
Keine Fröhlichkeit.
Immerhin: Sicherheit.
Das Abstrakte, was man nur in 2D kannte aus Minutenschnipseln in den Medien oder als Text rückt plötzlich so nah und bleibt doch so fern. Was wohl der Mann gerade vollbringt und der Opa?


----------



## Reallife (23 Mai 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Nachtrag, das das Energieintensive Betriebe Deutschland verlassen glaube ich nicht.
> Energie ist zurzeit überall teuer.











						Folge der Sanktionen: Asien kauft mehr russisches Öl und bekommt hohe Rabatte
					

Statt nach Europa soll russisches Öl künftig vermehrt an asiatische Länder verkauft werden, nicht nur in Indien ist der Bedarf hoch. Doch dafür muss Moskau hohe Preisnachlässe gewähren – und Tanker finden, was immer schwieriger wird.




					www.faz.net
				




Nur überall in der EU.


----------



## Reallife (23 Mai 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Heute draußen in der Sonne im Park eine Mama mit zwei Kindern und eine Babusya.
> Kein Mann dabei.
> Kein Opa dabei.
> Keine Fröhlichkeit.
> ...



Singlemütter gibts doch überall.


----------



## Reallife (23 Mai 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> Formblatt
> Erläuterung
> 
> Dieses Formblatt diskriminiert m.M.n. Personen allein durch ihre Herkunft ohne dass diese sich selbst etwas zu schulden kommen liesen.
> ...



Das ist die neue Version von "Kauft nicht bei Juden."


----------



## JesperMP (23 Mai 2022)

Reallife schrieb:


> Das ist die neue Version von "Kauft nicht bei Juden."


Einfach unfassbar.
Du vergleichst tatsächlich die Sanktionen gegen Russland in 2022, mit die Judengesestze von 1933.
Schäme dich !
Ich bin fertig mit dir. Du landest auf mein Ignorierliste.


----------



## Plan_B (23 Mai 2022)

@JesperMP 
Entsprechende Konsorten hatten doch schon die entsprechenden Maßnahmen zur Pandemieeindämmung mit den Ermächtigungsgesetzen von '33 verglichen.

Irgendwas ist immer....


----------



## NBerger (23 Mai 2022)

Meine Nachbarn (Russen 1. Güte) haben gesten extremst frölich und lautstark im freien gefeiert (Wahrscheinlich die Bombardierung eines Kindergartens oder Geburtsklinik).

Würde da doch von einem Volk das sich im Krieg befindet (einen umprovozierten Angriffskrieg führt) etwas mehr Zurückhaltung erwarten...

Aber so sind die nunmal...

Ach ja..., ist ja nur Putins Krieg, oder wie jetzt.


----------



## Mrtain (23 Mai 2022)

Reallife schrieb:


> Singlemütter gibts doch überall.


Unnötige Kommentare anscheinend auch.


----------



## Blockmove (23 Mai 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Unnötige Kommentare anscheinend auch.


Ihr seht ja, dass der User Reallife nun durchgestrichen ist.


----------



## MFreiberger (23 Mai 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Einfach unfassbar.
> Du vergleichst tatsächlich die Sanktionen gegen Russland in 2022, mit die Judengesestze von 1933.
> Schäme dich !
> Ich bin fertig mit dir. Du landest auf mein Ignorierliste.


@JesperMP : Ich stimme Dir zu 100% zu, dass dieser Vergleich hinkt.

Andererseits finde ich Vergleiche eigentlich gut, da sie helfen, Sachverhalte einzuordnen. Wenn Russen jetzt dazu aufrufen würden, nicht mehr bei Ukrainern einzukaufen etc., dann könnte dieser Vergleich bei der Einordnung helfen.
Allerdings ist es auch so, dass manche Posts nicht absichtlich schlecht sind, sondern die Ersteller manchmal einfach gedankenlos sind.
Natürlich ist die Einordnung solcher Posts dann sicher schwierig bzw. kann fehlerhaft erfolgen.
Dennoch tendiere ich dazu, das Geschriebene als Nachlässigkeit und nicht als Vorsatz anzusehen.

Aus der Warte betrachtet fand ich Deine Reaktion etwas überzogen. 

VG

Mfreiberger


----------



## Mrtain (23 Mai 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ihr seht ja, dass der User Reallife nun durchgestrichen ist.


???


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Mai 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ihr seht ja, dass der User Reallife nun durchgestrichen ist.


Also bei mir nicht


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Mai 2022)

Reallife schrieb:


> Die Frauen können die Ukraine Richtung EU verlassen, die Männer müssen bleiben.
> Da haben die syrischen Männer mehr ukrainische Frauen/Mädchen für sich und können so die deutschen Frauen/Mädchen in Ruhe lassen.


Wir haben ihn nach interner Beratung eine Pause eingeräumt.
Solche Äußerungen sind klar Rassitisch, Nazitisch und gehören nicht in
dieses Forum und auch nicht wenn es der Stammtisch ist.


----------



## Plan_B (23 Mai 2022)

Die unglaubliche Aggressivität der NATO kann man scheinbar auch momentan daran bemessen, dass uns jetzt schon die Munitionsvorräte dünn werden und erstmal überlegt werden muss, wie man die Produktion steigern kann.

Munitionsdepots mit bedenklich niedrigem Stand wurden schon seit Jahren bemängelt, zumal z.B. LFK durchaus komplexe Maschinen sind, deren Produktion tatsächlich etwas dauert.


----------



## Roof17 (23 Mai 2022)

NBerger schrieb:


> Meine Nachbarn (Russen 1. Güte) haben gesten extremst frölich und lautstark im freien gefeiert (Wahrscheinlich die Bombardierung eines Kindergartens oder Geburtsklinik).
> 
> Würde da doch von einem Volk das sich im Krieg befindet (einen umprovozierten Angriffskrieg führt) etwas mehr Zurückhaltung erwarten...
> 
> ...


I fall asleep every night. Will I wake up tomorrow? 
I want to go to work. I enjoy working with Siemens & Beckhoff & ABB. 
The Russians don't let me live. Today it is a nation of murderers and criminals.


----------



## s_kraut (23 Mai 2022)

Reallife schrieb:


> Singlemütter gibts doch überall.


Ja stimmt, schlüssig argumentiert. Klasse.
Du hast überhaupt nichts verstanden!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Mai 2022)

hier kann man mal auch etwas über die Hybride Kriegsführung von Herrn Putin lesen.



			Der uneindeutige Krieg Russlands gegen Europa: Italien ist heftigen verbalen Angriffen des Kremls ausgesetzt


----------



## MFreiberger (25 Mai 2022)

Und mal ganz sachlich und objektiv zur Kriegsführung der Russen und warum suggeriert wird, dass viele zerstörte T-Panzer angeblich aufzeigen, dass die Russen deswegen ein Problem hätten:






Für mich war das interessant zu hören und hat meinen Horizont erweitert.

In letzter Zeit habe ich das Gefühl, dass viel davon berichtet wird, was für große Probleme die Russen haben und welche Verluste sie einstecken müssen. Angeblich ist die Kriegsführung der Russen davon überrascht und z.T. überfordert.
Naja. Es ist doch klar, dass der Gegner klein geredet wird. Z.B. werden den Fahrern der Formel 1 oder den den Biathleten auch gesagt, der Gegner kann nicht mehr. Den überholst Du gleich. Damit werden die eigenen Leute einfach motiviert "nochmal Alles zu geben", um den Gegner zu überwinden.

Was will ich damit sagen: Berichte über den Krieg in der Ukraine halte ich idR für unglaubwürdig. Teils wegen bewusster Lügen der gegnerischen Parteien, teils wegen Übertreibungen durch die Presse. Was noch dazu kommt: selbst bei korrekten Fakten ist einseitige Berichterstattung an der Tagesordnung, weil einfach nicht alle Informationen zur Verfügung stehen. Besonders die wichtigen strategischen Geheimnisse werden wohl kaum ständig durch irgenwelche "Lecks" (unabsichtlich) veröffentlicht. Das glaubt doch keiner, dass Satellitenbilder, die durch die Presse gehen und "die Probleme der Russen offenbaren" den Russen nicht genauso zur Verfügung stehen. Vielleicht sogar absichlich verbreitet? Vielleicht manipuliert?

Wichtig ist, dass der Krieg schnellstmöglich beendet wird. Aber was ist die richtige Vorgehensweise dafür? Denn dazu kommt natürlich, dass so wenig, wie möglich Menschen dabei (zusätzlich) zu schaden kommen. (Schwere) Waffen liefern? Keine Waffen liefern? Eingreifen? Aufgabe der Ukraine? All das ist nur schwer zu beantworten. Schlimm ist dabei, dass durch Internet, speziell durch die "sozialen" Medien, öffentliche Foren, etc., Meinungen geschürt werden und politischer Druck aufgebaut wird, der sicher nicht positiv auf die Entscheidungsfindung einwirkt. Insofern ist die digitale Welt für die Kriegsführung eher ein Fluch.

Ich, für meinen Teil, gehe davon aus, dass ich nicht die richtigen oder fehlende Informationen habe, um eine Vorgehensweise gut zu heißen oder abzulehnen. Deswegen finde ich alle, noch so gut gemeinten, Ratschläge, Meinungen und Ideen, was man machen sollte, für mich nur schwer zu ertragen.
Leider fürchte ich, dass die Entscheidungsträger auch nur unzureichend informiert sind. Aber auch das ist halt nur Spekulation und das, was ich aus der Presse erfahre...

Oh, eigentlich wollte ich nur den Link weitergeben. Dann ist doch ein längerer Text draus geworden. 

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Ralle (25 Mai 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Ich, für meinen Teil, gehe davon aus, dass ich nicht die richtigen oder fehlende Informationen habe, um eine Vorgehensweise gut zu heißen oder abzulehnen. Deswegen finde ich alle, noch so gut gemeinten, Ratschläge, Meinungen und Ideen, was man machen sollte, für mich nur schwer zu ertragen.
> Leider fürchte ich, dass die Entscheidungsträger auch nur unzureichend informiert sind. Aber auch das ist halt nur Spekulation und das, was ich aus der Presse erfahre...
> 
> Oh, eigentlich wollte ich nur den Link weitergeben. Dann ist doch ein längerer Text draus geworden.
> ...


Ich bin da nicht deiner Meinung. Es geht auch nicht um Ratschläge. Man kann ganz ohne die Propagnada beider Seiten Folgendes feststellen:

1. Die Russen sind in die Ukraine gekommen, zerstören die Infrastruktur inkl. Wohnhäuser, Schulen, Kultureinrichtungen etc. Sie töten die Menschen dort wahllos und brutal.
2. Die Ukrainer setzen sich zur wehr, sie geben nicht auf und wollen ihre Heimat nicht an die Russen abgeben, sich ihnen nicht unterwerfen, kein Teil einer Diktatur sein.
3. Die Ukrainer bitten die Welt um Hilfe, sie brauchen Waffen, denn es sind nur 40 Mio. EInwohner und die Ukraine ist nicht gerade überbordend reich.

Also was daran wird nun mit Propaganda besser oder schlechter?

Allerdings: Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass es nicht Ziel der Ukraine sein kann, bis Moskau vorzurücken (Was ich auch für Wunschdenken hielte). Sie sollen ihr Land befreien können und dafür sollten wir ihnen helfen.

PS: Von den Videos gibt es noch mehr, allesamt sehr interessant.


----------



## MFreiberger (25 Mai 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich bin da nicht deiner Meinung.


ok.



Ralle schrieb:


> Es geht auch nicht um Ratschläge.


Denke ich mir. War nur gerade so im SchreibFluss.



Ralle schrieb:


> Man kann ganz ohne die Propagnada beider Seiten Folgendes feststellen:


Kann man das? Das ist ja gerade das, was ich anzweifel. Selbst, wenn es zu 100% keine Propaganda ist, sind Fakten ggf. nicht wahr. Damit meine ich keine Manipulation oder so. Sondern einfach das, wie wir "unsere" Realität wahrnehmen. Es kommt halt auf den Blickwinkel an. Auch damit meine ich keine "rosarote Brille". Sondern einfach den begrenzten Wahrnehmungsbereich, den jeder Mensch nun einmal hat.



Ralle schrieb:


> 1. Die Russen sind in die Ukraine gekommen, zerstören die Infrastruktur inkl. Wohnhäuser, Schulen, Kultureinrichtungen etc. Sie töten die Menschen dort wahllos und brutal.


Ja, das passiert. Nur warum, wofür, in welchem Ausmaß usw. werden wir nie erfahren.



Ralle schrieb:


> 2. Die Ukrainer setzen sich zur wehr, sie geben nicht auf und wollen ihre Heimat nicht an die Russen abgeben, sich ihnen nicht unterwerfen, kein Teil einer Diktatur sein.


Ja, das stimmt. Aber gilt das uneingeschränkt für jeden Ukrainer? Was halten sie von Ihrer eigenen Regierung?



Ralle schrieb:


> 3. Die Ukrainer bitten die Welt um Hilfe, sie brauchen Waffen, denn es sind nur 40 Mio. EInwohner und die Ukraine ist nicht gerade überbordend reich.


Ja, das stimmt. Die Regierung der Ukraine bittet die Welt um Hilfe. Aber ist es die beste Lösung schwere Waffen zu liefern oder eben gerade auf Waffenlieferungen zu verzichten? Und: in welchem Ausmaß können wir Waffen liefern?



Ralle schrieb:


> Also was daran wird nun mit Propaganda besser oder schlechter?


Durch Propagande kommen zum eigenen (eingeschränkten) Blickwinkel Lügen, Übertreibungen, etc. hinzu. Diese kann man von dem bisschen Wahrheit, den man erkennt, nicht unterscheiden. Man kann nicht mal sicher sein, was Propaganda ist und was "echt" ist. Deshalb ist es auch falsch zu sagen, dass man etwas "ganz ohne Propaganda" feststellen könnte.



Ralle schrieb:


> Allerdings: Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass es nicht Ziel der Ukraine sein kann, bis Moskau vorzurücken (Was ich auch für Wunschdenken hielte). Sie sollen ihr Land befreien können und dafür sollten wir ihnen helfen.


100% ACK! 



Ralle schrieb:


> PS: Von den Videos gibt es noch mehr, allesamt sehr interessant.


Danke.

Jetzt muss ich aber doch noch meine Meinung schreiben: Ich halte den Angriffskrieg von Russland für verachtenswert. Wir sind unbedingt in der Pflicht, der Ukraine beizustehen. In welcher Art und Weise das geschehen kann, weiß ich nicht. Aber dafür gibt es Leute, die es qua ihres Amtes entscheiden müssen.
Und: es ist natürlich legitim, sich seine Gedanken zu machen und sich mit anderen darüber auszutauschen. Ich bin nur der Ansicht, dass es wichtig ist, zu überprüfen, ob das, was man "weiß" auch der Wahrheit/Realität entspricht? Leider stehen uns idR nicht die Mittel zur Überprüfung zur Verfügung. Deshalb bin ich der Ansicht, dass man mit "Fakten" sparsam, vorsichtig und überlegt umgehen sollte.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Senator42 (25 Mai 2022)

ohne dass ich jetzt alles gelesen habe.
Warum wird das "Problem" nicht an der "Wurzel" "behoben" ?
Ich meine, wie bei SW den Fehler einfach eliminieren und nicht dauernd drumrum doktern.
(ging bei Isama BL ja auch)
Hoffentlich komm ich jetzt nicht gleich auf ignor, ist nämlich nur eine Frage.


----------



## vollmi (25 Mai 2022)

Senator42 schrieb:


> ohne dass ich jetzt alles gelesen habe.
> Warum wird das "Problem" nicht an der "Wurzel" "behoben" ?
> Ich meine, wie bei SW den Fehler einfach eliminieren und nicht dauernd drumrum doktern.
> (ging bei Isama BL ja auch)
> Hoffentlich komm ich jetzt nicht gleich auf ignor, ist nämlich nur eine Frage.


Osama hatte vermutlich nicht ansatzweise so einen Verteidigungsring wie Putin. Und auch keine vergeltungswaffen. 
Wer weiss schon, was Putins Nachfolger machen würde. Oder Putins Vizepräsident (gibts da einen?)


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Mai 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich aber doch noch meine Meinung schreiben: Ich halte den Angriffskrieg von Russland für verachtenswert. Wir sind unbedingt in der Pflicht, der Ukraine beizustehen. In welcher Art und Weise das geschehen kann, weiß ich nicht. Aber dafür gibt es Leute, die es qua ihres Amtes entscheiden müssen.
> Und: es ist natürlich legitim, sich seine Gedanken zu machen und sich mit anderen darüber auszutauschen. Ich bin nur der Ansicht, dass es wichtig ist, zu überprüfen, ob das, was man "weiß" auch der Wahrheit/Realität entspricht? Leider stehen uns idR nicht die Mittel zur Überprüfung zur Verfügung. Deshalb bin ich der Ansicht, dass man mit "Fakten" sparsam, vorsichtig und überlegt umgehen sollte.


Wer Dir eine Horde Halbstarker die Fresse poliert, finde ich das verachtenswert. Mein mentaler Beistand ist Dir gewiss. Wass ist sonst tun könnte, weiß ich nicht.

Klar gibt es viel Propaganda. Selbst wenn man will, kann man viel nicht überprüfen.

Das muss man auch gar nicht. Die Bilder von Ansammlungen von Ruinen, die früher mal Ukrainische Städte waren, sprechen für sich.

Genau genommen reicht der gesunde Menschenverstand, um die Lage grob zu verstehen.


----------



## MFreiberger (25 Mai 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Die Bilder von Ansammlungen von Ruinen, die früher mal Ukrainische Städte waren, sprechen für sich.


Das ist ja heutzutage leider das Problem, wo selbst Videos so gut durch KI gefälscht werden können, dass man sie von echten nicht unterscheiden kann. Wie gut können wir Bildern vertrauen? Nebenbei: ich glaube, dass die Manipulation von Informationen durch KI die wesentlich größere Gefahr darstellt, als die KI in Waffensystemen (und das ist schon gefährlich genug!).
Das bedeutet nicht, dass ich nicht glaube, dass Ukrainische Städte zerstört wurden. Aber auch, wenn *ein *echtes Bild 10.000 mal wiederholt gezeigt wird, nimmt man unterbewusst war, dass die Menge der Zerstörung größer ist, als das eine Bild zeigt.



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Genau genommen reicht der gesunde Menschenverstand, um die Lage grob zu verstehen.


Da hege ich Zweifel. Zumindest mein (hoffentlich "gesunder") MenschenVerstand reicht kaum aus, um die Lage ansatzweise zu verstehen.
Ich glaube verstanden zu haben, dass:
1. Russland die Ukraine (militärisch) angegriffen hat
2. In der Ukraine Krieg herrscht.

Alles, was darüber hinaus geht, weiß ich nicht oder verstehe es nicht.
- gab es vor der militärischen Auseinandersetzung Angriffe (egal von welcher Seite) einer anderen Art (Cyber, Wirtschaft, ...)?
- Ohne Russen stigmatisieren zu wollen, war es doch schon früher auf dem Schulhof so, dass osteuropäische oder russische Kinder Konflikte eher körperlich bestritten haben. Das ist das, was wir jetzt wahrnehmen können. Die Scharmützel vorher hat doch keiner mitbekommen.

Auch hier wieder: KEINE Rechtfertigung für einen Angriffskrieg! Ich denke nur das ganze Szenario ist wesentlich vielschichtiger und komplizierter zu verstehen, als suggeriert wird.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Mai 2022)

@MFreiberger mit deiner Interpretation verharmlost du die Lage aber.
zu deinen KI es sind nicht nur Standbilder in der Zeitung, sondern auch
Berichte im Fernsehen wo Reporter in den Zerstörten Städten sind,
irgendwann darf man es auch mal glauben, das da alles kurz und klein
gebombt wird, Russland Präzision bei den Waffen ist, das Sie noch nur die
Ukraine treffen und dann hört es schon auf.


----------



## MFreiberger (25 Mai 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> @MFreiberger mit deiner Interpretation verharmlost du die Lage aber.


Das ist/war nicht meine Absicht!



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> zu deinen KI es sind nicht nur Standbilder in der Zeitung, sondern auch
> Berichte im Fernsehen wo Reporter in den Zerstörten Städten sind,


Videos, die KIs erschaffen, sind beeindruckend "echt"!



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> irgendwann darf man es auch mal glauben, das da alles kurz und klein
> gebombt wird,


Das ist eigentlich der Kern des Glaubens: für wahr halten, auch, wenn man es nicht mit seinen fünf Sinnen registriert hat.
Und ja: ich glaube auch, dass Krieg herrscht und dass dieser Krieg mit einer großen Menge an Zerstörung einhergeht.



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Russland Präzision bei den Waffen ist, das Sie noch nur die
> Ukraine treffen und dann hört es schon auf.


Das ist eine Unterstellung   ! Allerdings scheint die russische Kriegsführung gar keine Motivation zum Einsatz von Präzisionswaffen zu haben (natürlich auch nur Spekulation!).
Aber warum sollte ich für eine breit angelegt Offensive Präzisionswaffen einsetzen wollen?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Mai 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Aber warum sollte ich für eine breit angelegt Offensive Präzisionswaffen einsetzen wollen?


Weil uns das Russland suggeriert, das Sie mit ihren Präzionswaffen nur Militärische
Ziele treffen und die Zivilbevölkerung die Russischen Soldaten mit Blumenkränze
empfängt.


----------



## MFreiberger (25 Mai 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Weil uns das Russland suggeriert, das Sie mit ihren Präzionswaffen nur Militärische
> Ziele treffen und die Zivilbevölkerung die Russischen Soldaten mit Blumenkränze
> empfängt.


"Daumen hoch" ist doof. Wollte mich aber für die Info bedanken.


----------



## Ralle (25 Mai 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wer Dir eine Horde Halbstarker die Fresse poliert, finde ich das verachtenswert. Mein mentaler Beistand ist Dir gewiss. Wass ist sonst tun könnte, weiß ich nicht.
> 
> Klar gibt es viel Propaganda. Selbst wenn man will, kann man viel nicht überprüfen.
> 
> ...


💯


----------



## Ralle (25 Mai 2022)

1. Na ja, so gut sind dann die KI-Bilder doch NOCH nicht. Oft kann man das erkennen und Fachleute können oft auch erkennen, ob Bilder manipuliert wurden. Aber ja, das wird einmal in nicht allzuferner Zukunft ein Großes Problem.
2. Putin umzubringen, wird das Problem nicht lösen, es sind zwar nicht alle Russen, die diesen Krieg wollen, aber Putins Umfeld schon. Und er könnte nicht einmal der Schlimmste sein, wer weiß was dann noch so kommt an Hardlinern.
3. Der Beweise gibt es inzwischen genug. In Bucha waren/sind internationale Teams im Einsatz, die das Geschehen dort verifiziert haben, Die Lügen der Russen, dass die Ukrainer die Toten dorthin gelegt hätten, sind widerlegt. Was braucht es noch?
4. Es gibt viele unabhängige Berichterstatter in der Ukraine, Journalisten, die ihr Leben einsetzen. Das Gesamtgemenge der Berichte inkl. der russischen, ergibt eigentlich ein eindeutiges Bild. Das kann man nicht mehr verharmlosen. Im russischen Fernsehen wird offen diskutiert, wie man England mit einer einzigen Atombombe im Meer durch einen Tsunami vernichten wird. Das habe ich gesehen, das war einfach nur schräg, aber es lief im russischen Fernsehen. Putin und Andere haben offen mit Atomwaffen gedroht. Wann in der Geschichte hat es das bisher in dieser Form gegeben? NIE, nur so zur Erinnerung. Da wurden mal Raketen installiert oder Schiffe geschickt, aber verbal hielt man sich immer zurück, Sowjets, wie Amerikaner.


----------



## Heinileini (25 Mai 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Da wurden mal Raketen installiert oder Schiffe geschickt, aber verbal hielt man sich immer zurück, Sowjets, wie Amerikaner.


Auch verbal, aber doch nicht nur verbal. Mit einer Umsetzung in die Tat hielt man sich zum Glück auch zurück.
Es gibt mittlerweile weitere AtomMächte, bzw. solche, die es zu gerne - nicht nur verbal - demonstrieren möchten.
Das Ende des kalten Krieges, weil so lange sehnsüchtig erhofft und dem WunschDenken geschuldet, hat zu überschwänglichen Reaktionen/Aktionen/Hoffnungen geführt, die (spätestens) jetzt relativiert werden müssen.


----------



## s_kraut (25 Mai 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Weil uns das Russland suggeriert, das Sie mit ihren Präzionswaffen nur Militärische
> Ziele treffen und die Zivilbevölkerung die Russischen Soldaten mit Blumenkränze
> empfängt.


Uns sind sowohl aus Syrien als auch aus der Ukraine diverse russische Präzisionsangriffe gegen Krankenhäuser, Kinderheime und Kulturzentren bekannt.
Dass Russland seine Präzisionswaffen präzise einsetzen kann, haben wir beim Strand-WC gestern gesehen, zentimetergenau eine WC-Kabine zerstört. Ein Fünf-Mille-Schuss vor den Bug? Oder voll daneben?
Eher ersteres.
Was wohl jetzt angedroht wird ist der nächst größere Kaliber, die Ziele dürften erbärmlich ähnlich bleiben. 
Putin´s Russland operiert unter der Gürtellinie, nach innen und nach außen.

Der tägliche Apell bleibt der gleiche: Putin geh nach Hause! In die Ecke und schäm dich! Und dann Aufräumdienst, dein Land vergammelt sichtlich.


----------



## JesperMP (27 Mai 2022)

Was mich jetzt errege:
Auf eine Seite liefert Russland Gas nach EU, durch Ukraine (!), und EU bezahlt Russland Milliarden dfür (!!).
Auf die andere Seite blokiert Russland die Ukrainischer Häfen, was katastrophal ist für Ukraine und die Länder die abhängig von die Ukrainische Lbensmittlen sind.

Die Kontrast ist für mich unfassbar.
Warum ist die Gashahn noch auf ?
Warum segelt EU nich Schiffe nach Odessa mit Schutz von unsere Marinen ?


----------



## Mirko123 (27 Mai 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> ...
> Warum segelt EU nich Schiffe nach Odessa mit Schutz von unsere Marinen ?



Weil EU / NATO eine direkte militärische Auseinandersetzung mit Russland vermeiden möchte.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Mai 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Was mich jetzt errege:
> Auf eine Seite liefert Russland Gas nach EU, durch Ukraine (!), und EU bezahlt Russland Milliarden dfür (!!).
> Auf die andere Seite blokiert Russland die Ukrainischer Häfen, was katastrophal ist für Ukraine und die Länder die abhängig von die Ukrainische Lbensmittlen sind.
> 
> ...


wir brauchen noch ein paar Tage Gas, bis wir
die Leopard 2 Panzer für den Ringtausch mit
Polen fertig haben.
Wir könnten das beschleunigen wenn Dänemark
die Lücke auffüllt.
Aber solange verbrauchen wir soviel Russische Gas
wie möglich, damit China nicht Zuviel davon bekommt,
denn die bezahlen bar in jeder Währung, die sich Russland 
wünscht.


----------



## s_kraut (27 Mai 2022)

In Echt brauchen wir nicht das Scheiss Gas sondern die Alternative dazu.
BASF baut proaktiv und jammert nicht.


----------



## Mirko123 (29 Mai 2022)

Anbei die Einschätzung von Hrn. Masala








						Masala: "Es läuft für Putin"
					

Eine Verhandlungslösung im Ukraine-Krieg ist nach Ansicht des Militärexperten Masala derzeit in weiter Ferne. Dafür sind die Fortschritte der Russen im Donbass einfach zu groß. Daran ist neben einer neuen Strategie Putins vor allem eines schuld: das Fehlen schwerer Waffen auf Seite der Ukrainer.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Komisch, hat nicht unser Bundeskanzler den russischen Präsidenten in Davos und auf dem Kirchentag als den großen Verlierer dargestellt?

Jetzt könnten wir wieder diskutieren, ob es weniger Tote gibt, wenn man die Ukraine befähigt Odessa und später Kiew zu verteidigen oder ob es ausreicht die Russen mit warmen Worten und paar Sanktionen zu besänftigen.


----------



## sunny22 (29 Mai 2022)

Ich denke die westlichen Länder haben gerade das richtige Mittelmaß in Bezug auf Sanktionen, Waffenlieferungen und Diplomatie gefunden.
Russland verheizt gerade Unmengen an Material und Personal. Viel mehr als die desolate und korrupte russische Wirtschaft jemals in der Lage ist nachzuliefern.
Dazu kommt die strukturelle Schwäche der russischen Armee. Ein System von überwiegend unerfahrenen jungen Soldaten basierend auf einer Führung durch Gewalt, Demütigung und psychologischen Druck durch die Führungsoffiziere. Gefangen in starren Hierarchien ohne die Möglichkeit des selbstständigen Handelns. Zu 80% ausgerüstet mit Material aus den 70er Jahren was teilweise liegen bleibt ohne beschossen zu werden.
Dagegen die Ukraine mit kleinen mobilen Einheiten die mit ein paar Panzer und Flugabwehrraketen aus dem Westen den Russen Riesen Verluste beschert.
Da sind größere Schnellschüsse des Westens doch aktuell gar nicht geboten. Erst mal das wirken lassen was beschlossen wurde und schauen wie das in Kombination mit Putins Geltungssucht und Unbelehrbarkeit so zusammenspielt. Russlands größter Feind ist doch gerade Putin selbst. 
Was schwere Waffen betrifft hat Russland die Ukraine doch auch schon gut versorgt. Da konnten bei den misslungenen Vormärschen jede Menge erobert werden weil sie einfach wegen Treibstoffmangel stehen geblieben sind.


----------



## Rudi (29 Mai 2022)

sunny22 schrieb:


> Ich denke die westlichen Länder haben gerade das richtige Mittelmaß in Bezug auf Sanktionen, Waffenlieferungen und Diplomatie gefunden.
> Russland verheizt gerade Unmengen an Material und Personal. Viel mehr als die desolate und korrupte russische Wirtschaft jemals in der Lage ist nachzuliefern.
> Dazu kommt die strukturelle Schwäche der russischen Armee. Ein System von überwiegend unerfahrenen jungen Soldaten basierend auf einer Führung durch Gewalt, Demütigung und psychologischen Druck durch die Führungsoffiziere. Gefangen in starren Hierarchien ohne die Möglichkeit des selbstständigen Handelns. Zu 80% ausgerüstet mit Material aus den 70er Jahren was teilweise liegen bleibt ohne beschossen zu werden.
> Dagegen die Ukraine mit kleinen mobilen Einheiten die mit ein paar Panzer und Flugabwehrraketen aus dem Westen den Russen Riesen Verluste beschert.
> ...


 Hut ab, hier im Forum gibt es ja richtige Militärexperten. Wo hast du denn studiert ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Mai 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Hut ab, hier im Forum gibt es ja richtige Militärexperten. Wo hast du denn studiert ?


hast du andere Erkenntnisse?


----------



## Rudi (29 Mai 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> hast du andere Erkenntnisse?


Nein habe ich nicht, ich staune nur das es hier im Forum solche Militärexperten gibt. Ich hoffe auch sehr das es nicht zum Weltkrieg kommt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Mai 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Nein habe ich nicht, ich staune nur das es hier im Forum solche Militärexperten gibt. Ich hoffe auch sehr das es nicht zum Weltkrieg kommt.


Was macht dich denn zum Experten, das du die Aussagen von
Sunny22 in Frage stellst?
Ein halb garer Satz reicht da nicht!


----------



## Rudi (29 Mai 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Was macht dich denn zum Experten, das du die Aussagen von
> Sunny22 in Frage stellst?
> Ein halb garer Satz reicht da nicht!


Wo steht das das ich die Aussagen in Frage stelle ???


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Mai 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Wo steht das das ich die Aussagen in Frage stelle ???


Deine sarkastisches Aussage.


----------



## Ralle (29 Mai 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Hut ab, hier im Forum gibt es ja richtige Militärexperten. Wo hast du denn studiert ?


Also ich würde mich nicht gerade als Experten bezeichnen, aber durch meine Dienstzeit bei den Raketen/Artillerie mit entsprechender Ausbildung und Erfahrung kann ich mir zumindest ein gewisses Maß an Urteilsvermögen auf miltiärtaktischem Gebiet zusprechen. Und da hat @sunny22 keine so schlechte Zusamenfassung der Lage abgegeben. Ich persönlich würde auch lieber ein wenig mehr weitreichende Artilleriesysteme bei den Ukrainern sehen, die werden aus 70 km Entfernung beschossen und haben keinerlei Mittel, sich dagagen zur Wehr zu setzen. Ich hoffe, die Ukrainer behalten Kraft und Mut, den Russen weiter die Stirn zu bieten. Wir Deutschen geben m.M. nach kein gutes Bild ab, mehr Klarheit, weniger Bremse, wir müssen ja nicht immer voranstürmen, aber das, was wir da abziehen ist noch immer beschämend.


----------



## Ralle (29 Mai 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Wo steht das das ich die Aussagen in Frage stelle ???


Wenn du nichts beizutragen hast, schreib doch auch nichts! So Einfach.


----------



## kafiphai (29 Mai 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wir Deutschen geben m.M. nach kein gutes Bild ab, mehr Klarheit, weniger Bremse, wir müssen ja nicht immer voranstürmen, aber das, was wir da abziehen ist noch immer beschämend.


Beschämend, wohl wahr...



(Link entfernt, Foto eingefügt) duch Ralle (Moderator)


----------



## Ralle (29 Mai 2022)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Beschämend, wohl wahr...


Hör zu du Wicht  , wenn du noch einmal hier im Forum einen Nazi-Seite zitierst, dann schmeiß ich dich eigenhändig raus!

Wikipedia zum Compact_(Magazin)


----------



## kafiphai (29 Mai 2022)

Die Frage lautet: nimmt dieser Politiker Hungertote in Kauf um Sanktionen durchzusetzen oder nicht.


----------



## s_kraut (29 Mai 2022)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Die Frage lautet: nimmt dieser Politiker Hungertote in Kauf um Sanktionen durchzusetzen oder nicht.


Deine Frage klingt ja als würde der Habeck mit seiner Kriegsmarine die Ukrainischen Häfen blockieren und die Bauern an der Feldarbeit hindern. Da werden ein paar kausale Zusammenhänge ausgeblendet, oder?


----------



## kafiphai (29 Mai 2022)

Nun, Russland ist scheinbar bereit Weizen Exporte zuzulassen bzw. selbst Europa zu beliefern.

Da ist kein Gewinn in Sanktionen dieser Art, es wird bewusst Leid von diesen Politikern in Kauf genommen.
Und der sagt das auch genau so.
Da sterben keine Soldaten, sondern Kinder.
Oder ist da ein Unterschied zwischen verstorbenen Kindern unterschiedlicher Nationen?

Ihr werdet sicher andere Quellen finden, was kümmert mich irgend eine Nazi Klassifizierung…
Was ich aber gar nicht abkann ist, wenn mir jemand sagt was ich lesen darf und was nicht!
Wenn etwas nicht korrekt ist, bitte schön, dann werde ich diese Korrektur dankend annehmen.
Wenn es aber nicht korrekt ist, nur weil es irgendwo geschrieben steht, tja…

So ist das halt gerade mit der Verdrehung: der Deutsche soll Lasten Fahrrad fahren, liefert aber Kriegsgerät (Maschinen zu Töten von Menschen) für den Frieden. Was emittieren denn diese bescheuerten Panzer so an CO2…

Wie lange wollt ihr das denn noch dulden?


----------



## Ralle (29 Mai 2022)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Nun, Russland ist scheinbar bereit Weizen Exporte zuzulassen bzw. selbst Europa zu beliefern.
> 
> Da ist kein Gewinn in Sanktionen dieser Art, es wird bewusst Leid von diesen Politikern in Kauf genommen.
> Und der sagt das auch genau so.
> ...


Wie wäre es, wenn du dich hier langsam ausblendest und dich wieder in deine Nazi-/Verschwörungstheorie-/Querdenkerwelt verkrümelst.
Mit denen kannst du dich an unmenschlicher Klugheit, Menschenverachtung und völliger Verdrehung von Tatsachen erfreuen.

Wenn du weiter versuchst, diesen Thread mit deinem Müll zu überschwemmen, werde ich das verhindern. Du darfst das dann Zensur nennen, aber nicht mehr hier! Ich hoffe, das ist nun klargestellt!

PS: Und nein, es ist nicht egal, von wo man zitiert und dieser Müll, der da zu lesen ist, ist wohl kaum auf seriösen Nachrichtenportalen zu finden!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Mai 2022)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Wie lange wollt *ihr* das denn noch dulden?


Dieser Satz sagt ja schon viel über dich aus.


----------



## Plan_B (29 Mai 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Hör zu du Wicht


Professioneller Moderatorensprech?

Haben wir das noch im Griff oder hatte @NBerger recht?


----------



## Blockmove (30 Mai 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Professioneller Moderatorensprech?
> 
> Haben wir das noch im Griff oder hatte @NBerger recht?


Daran merkt man, dass hier die Moderatoren Menschen sind und nicht irgendwelche KI-Algorithmen 😉


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Mai 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Professioneller Moderatorensprech?
> 
> Haben wir das noch im Griff oder hatte @NBerger recht?


Manchmal braucht es harte Ansprachen!


----------



## Ralle (30 Mai 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Professioneller Moderatorensprech?
> 
> Haben wir das noch im Griff oder hatte @NBerger recht?


Bleib locker, irgendwann langt es selbst mir einmal und ich bin da schon erher langmütig!


----------



## vollmi (30 Mai 2022)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Nun, Russland ist scheinbar bereit Weizen Exporte zuzulassen bzw. selbst Europa zu beliefern.



Wow Russland fackelt die Konkurrenz ab und bietet an diese Marktlücke nun zu füllen und wir sollen das unterstützen? Das kann doch nicht dein Ernst sein.


----------



## Ralle (30 Mai 2022)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Anbei die Einschätzung von Hrn. Masala
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mal wieder zurück zum Thema. 
Na ja, das mit den Einschätzungen ist so eine Sache. Es stimmt schon, Putin hatte in dem Moment verloren, als er seinen Kriegsziele nicht unmittelbar umsetzen konnte und ihm das Ganze so um die Ohren flog, dass ein richtiger ausgewachsener Krieg draus wurde. In seiner Vorstellung meinte er evtl. wirklich, das wird ein kurzer Knall und vorbei.
Aber langfristig hat er schon mehr Resourcen als die Ukrainer und das kann schlußendlich dazu führen, dass er seine anfangs gesteckten Ziele zumindest teilweise noch erreicht. Und wenn man Frankreich und Deutschland agieren sieht, kann einem Himmelangst werden. Die machen auf halber Strecke einen Rückzieher und lassen die Ukraine im Stich.


----------



## JesperMP (30 Mai 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Warum segelt EU nich Schiffe nach Odessa mit Schutz von unsere Marinen ?





Mirko123 schrieb:


> Weil EU / NATO eine direkte militärische Auseinandersetzung mit Russland vermeiden möchte.


Ich akzeptiere nicht diese 'Begründung'.
Ukraine ist ein souveränen Staat.
EU besteht von souveränen Staaten.
Was sollte dagegen sein das wir von internationalen Wasser ins unkrainische Wasser segelt und in ukrainischen Häfen landet ?
Das Russland uns dann angreifen wurde ? Das wäre gegen alle internationalen Rechte. Es wäre Russland der die Sitation eskaliert nicht die EU oder USA. Es ist unerklärlich dass EU und USA die russische Blokade von die ukrainische Häfen akseptiert.


----------



## ChristophD (30 Mai 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich akzeptiere nicht diese 'Begründung'.
> Ukraine ist ein souveränen Staat.
> EU besteht von souveränen Staaten.
> Was sollte dagegen sein das wir von internationalen Wasser ins unkrainische Wasser segelt und in ukrainischen Häfen landet ?
> Das Russland uns dann angreifen wurde ? Das wäre gegen alle internationalen Rechte. Es wäre Russland der die Sitation eskaliert nicht die EU oder USA. Es ist unerklärlich dass EU und USA die russische Blokade von die ukrainische Häfen akseptiert.


Weil dann Russland ein Mitglied des NATO Bündnisses angreifen würde uns somit die NATO als Verbund automatisch im Krieg wäre bzw. direkt beteiligter Kriegsteilnehmer (Quasi jedes EU Land mit eine Marine ist in der NATO).
Und was Russland so von internationalen Rechten hällt müssen wir glaube nicht mehr erörtern.

Und glaube mir Segelschiffe sind schon längst nur Dekoration 😉🤣


----------



## JesperMP (30 Mai 2022)

@ChristophD.
Die reine Bedrohung dass Russland internationaler Gesetze übersschreiten will ist genug das wir uns zurück halten.
Das beduetet, internationale Gesetze sind kein Papier wert.
Es ist klar, wenn EU/USA (nicht NATO) fängt an nach Odessa zu segeln, dann muss dahinter Willen und Möghlichkeit dahinter stecken dies mit militäre Mitteln zu schützen.

N.B. Wir nennen es 'segeln' auch wenn es um motorschiffe handelt. Was heist es auf deutsch ?


----------



## ChristophD (30 Mai 2022)

EU/USA (nicht NATO) das gibt es nicht, was daran so schwer zu verstehen?
Das einzige Nicht-NATO EU Land ist Österreich und die haben keine Marine.


----------



## JesperMP (30 Mai 2022)

NATO ist militär, ein normalen Schiff ist zivil.
Da ist keine Provokation von EU oder USA wenn ein zivilen Schiff ganz normal ins ukrainischen Wasser segelt und an Odessa landet.
Da ist kein Krieg, kein Begründung warum man nicht ganz normal mit Ukraine handeln kann.


----------



## sunny22 (30 Mai 2022)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Weil dann Russland ein Mitglied des NATO Bündnisses angreifen würde


Das ist eine interessante Frage, würde es das? Einen Krieg mit der NATO beginnen? Mit welchem Ziel? 
Wenn es das wollen würde könnte es das auch jetzt schon. Ein Vorwand ließe sich auch anderweitig finden.
Es liegt vielleicht eher daran dass die Seegebiete um die Ukraine vermint sind und kein Reeder das Risiko eingehen will da durch zu fahren. Es ist dabei auch gar nicht nötig die Schiffe anzugreifen. Man stellt sich ihnen einfach in den Weg und treibt sie so auf die Minen. Was soll die NATO da machen? Die Fahrrinne frei schießen und somit Russland den Krieg erklären?


----------



## ChristophD (30 Mai 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> NATO ist militär, ein normanel Schiff ist zivil.
> Da ist keine Provokation von EU oder USA wenn ein zivilen Schiff ganz normal ins ukrainischen Wasser segelt und an Odessa landet.


du hast doch einen Beitrag drüber selber geschrieben "mit militärischen mitteln schützen"?
Ziviler Schiffsverkehr kommt schlicht nicht durch die Blockade der russischen Marine.


----------



## Ralle (30 Mai 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> N.B. Wir nennen es 'segeln' auch wenn es um motorschiffe handelt. Was heist es auf deutsch ?


Im Deutschen:
Motorschiffe fahren
Segelschiffe segeln


----------



## Ralle (30 Mai 2022)

Ich erinnere mich, gestern oder vorgestern gelesen zu haben, dass die Russen 2 türkische Fischerboote aufgebracht haben und die eine Strafe von 30000 Dollar zahlen sollten/mußten, weil sie angeblich in russischen Gewässern unterwegs waren. Waren wohl aber ukrainische ...


----------



## JesperMP (30 Mai 2022)

ChristophD schrieb:


> du hast doch einen Beitrag drüber selber geschrieben "mit militärischen mitteln schützen"?


Ja, die EU oder NATO Marine müssen bereit sein, aber brauchen nicht zuerst mit die zivielen Schiffen _fahren_.
Wie wenn ich in das Supermarkt geht, muss ich nicht Polizei Schutz haben.
Aber wenn Gangster mir bedrohen, dann kann ich um Polizei Schutz bitten.



ChristophD schrieb:


> Ziviler Schiffsverkehr kommt schlicht nicht durch die Blockade der russischen Marine.


Wenn Russland nicht-russiche Schiffe sperren oder verhaften wurde, dann wäre es ein verstoss gegen internationaler Gesetz.

Ich will dass die Situaton geändert wird. Die jetzige passive Haltung ist mir schwierig zu verdauen.


----------



## ChristophD (30 Mai 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ja, die EU oder NATO Marine müssen bereit sein, aber brauchen nicht zuerst mit die zivielen Schiffen _fahren_.
> Wie wenn ich in das Supermarkt geht, muss ich nicht Polizei Schutz haben.
> Aber wenn Gangster mir bedrohen, dann kann ich um Polizei Schutz bitten.
> 
> ...


Dann schnapp dir ein Boot und versuch es.
Vielleicht findest noch mehr Idealisten die mitmachen.

Und der Vergleich mit dem Einkaufen hinkt, oder gehst du offenen Auges in einen Laden in dem gerade eine Schießerei stattfindet?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 Mai 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Wie wenn ich in das Supermarkt geht, muss ich nicht Polizei Schutz haben.


Du warst noch nie in Südamerika auf Montage, oder?


JesperMP schrieb:


> Aber wenn Gangster mir bedrohen, dann kann ich um Polizei Schutz bitten.


Dann ist es wohl etwas zu spät.

PS:
Gehst du freiwillig während einem Banküberfall Geld abheben?


----------



## JesperMP (30 Mai 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Gehst du freiwillig während einem Banküberfall Geld abheben?


Im ernst, wenn man braucht ein zivilen Teilnehmer von ein EU Hafen nach Odessa zu _fahren_ um Lebensmittel für Afrika zu holen, dann melde ich mir freiwillig. Ich opfere gerne meine Sommerurlaub und wenn notwendig auch mehr.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 Mai 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich opfere gerne meine Sommerurlaub und wenn notwendig auch mehr.


Dann mach das doch und teile hier gerne deine Erfahrung.


----------



## JesperMP (30 Mai 2022)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Und der Vergleich mit dem Einkaufen hinkt, oder gehst du offenen Auges in einen Laden in dem gerade eine Schießerei stattfindet?


Warum ist das undenkbar ?
In die Vergangenheit gibt es viele Beispile das man ohne Gewalt gegen die Agressor protestieren kann bloss mit sein dasein. Und Menschen tun das selbst wenn es mit grossen Gefahr ist:








						Selma to Montgomery marches - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				











						Salt March - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## ChristophD (30 Mai 2022)




----------



## Mirko123 (30 Mai 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn Russland nicht-russiche Schiffe sperren oder verhaften wurde, dann wäre es ein verstoss gegen internationaler Gesetz.
> 
> Ich will dass die Situaton geändert wird. Die jetzige passive Haltung ist mir schwierig zu verdauen.



Die Frage wird sich wohl noch stellen - je nachdem wie heuer die Welternte aussieht. Wenn die Weltgemeinschaft Handelsschiffe schickt die von Kriegsschiffen begleitet werden um Getreide aus Odessa abzuholen, warum sollten diese angegriffen werden? - ein Kriegseintritt der NATO kann nicht im Interesse Russlands sein.
Wollen wir wirklich Menschen verhungern lassen?


----------



## dekuika (30 Mai 2022)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Die Frage wird sich wohl noch stellen - je nachdem wie heuer die Welternte aussieht. Wenn die Weltgemeinschaft Handelsschiffe schickt die von Kriegsschiffen begleitet werden um Getreide aus Odessa abzuholen, warum sollten diese angegriffen werden? - ein Kriegseintritt der NATO kann nicht im Interesse Russlands sein.
> Wollen wir wirklich Menschen verhungern lassen?


Aber welcher, profitorientierte, Eigentümer, wird einen Frachter nach Odessa schicken, wenn die Versicherung, aufgrund einer kriegerischen Auseinandersetzung, nicht zahlt. Da ist es egal, ob das Schiff segelt, fährt oder schifft.


----------



## Mirko123 (30 Mai 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Aber welcher, profitorientierte, Eigentümer, wird einen Frachter nach Odessa schicken, wenn die Versicherung, aufgrund einer kriegerischen Auseinandersetzung, nicht zahlt. Da ist es egal, ob das Schiff segelt, fährt oder schifft.


In diesem Fall wären finanzielle Absicherungen für den Reeder noch die kleinste Herausforderung für die Weltgemeinschaft.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Mai 2022)

Irgendwie finde ich es naiv zu glauben, das ein Frachter
in der Ukraine ankommt. Das Getreide überhaupt im Hafen
ist und Russland dabei zuschaut das es verladen wird und
dann auch wieder den Hafen verlässt.
Wahrscheinlicher ist es, das der Frachter vor den Hoheitsgebiet versenkt
wird und es den Ukrainer in die Schuhe geschoben wird.


----------



## Mirko123 (30 Mai 2022)

... hmm, habe schon extra Weltgemeinschaft geschrieben. Im "best case" neben Afrikanern auch von Chinesen begleitet. China hat z.B. massiv in Afrika investiert und sollte hier ein natürliches Intertesse haben dass dort die Leute satt sind und nicht aufbegehren.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Mai 2022)

so wird mit den Schiffen verfahren…!


> +++ 09:35 Separatisten beschlagnahmen Schiffe von Mariupol - Erster Frachter läuft aus +++​
> 
> Erstmals seit der Einnahme von Mariupol durch die russischen Streitkräfte hat ein Schiff den Hafen der südostukrainischen Stadt am Asowschen Meer verlassen, wie der Anführer der prorussischen Separatisten in der ostukrainischen Region Donezk, Denis Puschilin, mitteilt. Das Schiff sei mit einer 2500 Tonnen schweren Metall-Ladung nach Russland unterwegs, erklärt Puschilin über Telegram. Die Ukraine bezeichnet den Transport als Plünderung. Die prorussischen Separatisten im Gebiet Donezk beschlagnahmen mehrere Handelsschiffe, die im Hafen von Mariupol liegen. "Ein Teil der Schiffe kommt unter die Rechtshoheit der Donezker Volksrepublik", sagt Puschilin laut der Nachrichtenagentur Interfax. Die Schiffe würden umbenannt und Teil einer neu entstehenden Handelsflotte der Republik.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (31 Mai 2022)

> Die Schiffe würden umbenannt und Teil einer neu entstehenden Handelsflotte der Republik.


Die liefern dann bald das Getreide ( wenn man die passende Währung hat ).


----------



## s_kraut (31 Mai 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Die liefern dann bald das Getreide ( wenn man die passende Währung hat ).


Wie am Schulhof in der Hauptschule, der größte, stärkste, der schon ein paar mal sitzen geblieben ist, nimmt den Kleinen das Pausenbrot weg. Jetzt kommt er auch noch auf die Idee die geraubten Pausenbrote an der Nachbarschule zu vertickern..


----------



## Markus (31 Mai 2022)

Also wenn der Scholz anfängt zu reden, dann muss man sich echt schämen. 

Er weicht allen Fragen mit ruhigem inhaltlosen gesabbel aus, es ist inzwischen einfach nur noch nervig mit ihm. Hat der auch irgend ein Amt bei Putin. Ich habe ja noch nie viel von dieser Idiotenpartei gehalten, aber vielleicht muss man da ja erst irgendwelche Verdienste in Russland vorweisen bevor man bei der SPD was wird.

Es gib viele Dinge die mich stören. Aber warum bekommt Reinmetal seit 6 Wochen keine Genehmigung für den Export?

Ist das die Absicht die Regierung?
Oder ein weiterer Beweis für den unfähigen aufgeblasen überbezahlten Verwaltungsapparat der nur mit sich selber und meinem Geld beschäftigt ist? 

Egal, beides ist einfach nur noch zum schämen...


----------



## Ralle (31 Mai 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Ist das die Absicht die Regierung?
> Oder ein weiterer Beweis für den unfähigen aufgeblasen überbezahlten Verwaltungsapparat der nur mit sich selber und meinem Geld beschäftigt ist?
> 
> Egal, beides ist einfach nur noch zum schämen...


Ich persönlich halte das für Absicht. Ein ganz mieses Spiel und dieses Kanzlers durchaus "würdig"!
*Marie-Agnes Strack-Zimmermann* war zumindest in der Ukraine, weiß wovon sie spricht und hat hier eine ganz klare Kommunikation.
Ich schäme mich tatsächlich für unsere Bundesregierung!


----------



## sonny3011 (31 Mai 2022)

Mich würde wirklich einmal interessieren, worauf nun wirklich die Priotitäten der Regierung liegen. Auf jeden Fall weder beim Krieg in der Ukraine, noch daran das eigene Land zu Unterstützen oder Voranzutreiben...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 Mai 2022)

Ich war gestern in Hannover auf der HMI, das stand er 
auch nur im Weg rum, ich durfte nicht auf den SEW Stand.

Ich behaupte immer noch Putin weiß bestimmt alles über Wirecard.


----------



## Markus (1 Juni 2022)

Wort des Tages: "hochschwere Waffen" 

Dieser Scholz labert immer noch mehr Blödsinn, aber liefern tut er nix. 

Also wenn er durch ein Mistrauensvotum entsorgt wurde kann er mit den Qualifikationen durchaus in den Vertrieb von Siemens & Co. Viel labern, ruhig auf nervöse Kunden einreden aber nix liefern.


----------



## s_kraut (1 Juni 2022)

Prinz Valium.


----------



## Markus (1 Juni 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Prinz Valium.



Als er über die "hochschwere Waffen" geredet hat haben die aber wohl nicht gewirkt. Da hat er ganz schön laut geredet und gefuchtelt. 

Vermutlich hat ihn das so angestrengt dass er danach alles vergessen hat.


----------



## s_kraut (1 Juni 2022)

Es leisten andere Nationen wesentlich mehr. Bin gerade am Hadern weil ich eigentlich mit diesem Scheisshandwerk Krieg nichts zu tun haben will aber es gibt Spendenprogramme für die ukrainische Armee.








						Stand For Ukraine
					

Gemeinsam unterstützen wir die Ukraine im Kampf gegen die Offensive Russland's. Deine Spende dient den Ukrainischen Streitkräften und akkreditierten humanitären Organisationen. Informiert euch und teilt diese Seite!




					standforukraine.com
				




Hochschwere Waffen hab ich mir noch nicht angeschaut, sonst wäre ich wohl eingeschlafen.
Eigentlich wenn dann Superschwer oder.....was ist denn hochschwer außer ein kopflastiger Schaltschrank..

Was praktisches Handeln angeht, wissen alle, dass Deutschland hier und jetzt nicht der richtige Ansprechpartner ist. Und das repräsentiert Prinz Valium nach Kräften.
Allein die Idee den Steinmeier nach Kiew zu schicken. Letzterer hatte den Titel Prinz Valium schon wesentlich früher von mir verliehen bekommen, Kurnaz, Guantanamo etc.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juni 2022)

Wenn ich gestern die Rede von Scholz nach Merz gesehen habe
war das nur Selbstverteidigung und hatte nichts Staatsmännisches,
es war nur reine Selbstverteidigung.  
Gepard Panzer mit 59000 Schues für ein System was in einer Minute
1100 abfeuert, da drückt ein Ukrainer mal etwas Nervös auf den Knopf
und dann ist der Panzer wo er drin sitzt nur noch eine Straßensperre.
Das ist im Krieg ein Witz, die sind nicht im Manöver. 
Mittlerweile hat die SPD doch auch die Grünen und FDP eingefangen,
die sind doch auch so ruhig geworden. Im Prinzip werfen Sie die Ukraine 
Putin zum Frass vor.


----------



## Ralle (2 Juni 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Kurnaz, Guantanamo etc.


Das nehme ich dem Steinmeier auch noch immer extrem übel. Sowas geht gar nicht. Aber die Volksseele vergißt ziemlich schnell.


----------



## Frohnius (2 Juni 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Im Prinzip werfen Sie die Ukraine Putin zum Frass vor.



sieht danach aus ...
allerdings bekommt die ukraine jedes monat 6,5 Mrd € von uns, nur dass der staat nicht pleite geht - plus kriegskosten extra ...
ich hab ehrlich gesagt kein problem damit, wenn die ukraine NICHT in die EU und NATO kommt ...


----------



## Ralle (2 Juni 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> sieht danach aus ...
> allerdings bekommt die ukraine jedes monat 6,5 Mrd € von uns, nur dass der staat nicht pleite geht - plus kriegskosten extra ...
> ich hab ehrlich gesagt kein problem damit, wenn die ukraine NICHT in die EU und NATO kommt ...


Ich denke, die 6,5 Mrd. mtl. (kenne diese Zahl nicht, woher stammt die?) wären preiswert im Vergleich zu dem, was ein Krieg, gerade im dichtbesiedelten Deutschland, so anrichtet! Die Amis leisten da ganz anderes.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juni 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> sieht danach aus ...
> allerdings bekommt die ukraine jedes monat 6,5 Mrd € von uns, nur dass der staat nicht pleite geht - plus kriegskosten extra ...
> ich hab ehrlich gesagt kein problem damit, wenn die ukraine NICHT in die EU und NATO kommt ...


wenn putin gewinnt ist das geld auch weg


----------



## Frohnius (2 Juni 2022)

die 6,5 mrd monatlich habe ich in einer bundestagsdebatte auf phoenix gehört ....
und klar kostet der krieg 100te mrd euro ... da sind die 6,5 mrd kleingeld dagegen.
ich hab keine lust auf ein weiteres pleite-land in der eu ... 
noch dazu war noch vor einem jahr selenski als korrupt und verbrecher in den medien ...

ich denke unsere politik ruder da gerade etwas zurück ... ohne klares statement sondern wie immer einfach mit "nichts-tun"


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juni 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> noch dazu war noch vor einem jahr selenski als korrupt und verbrecher in den medien ...


in  welchen Medien war das den Russia Today oder Telegramm?


----------



## Frohnius (2 Juni 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> in  welchen Medien war das den Russia Today oder Telegramm?











						Wolodymyr Selenskyj: Der ukrainische Präsident und sein peinliches Netzwerk
					

Im Wahlkampf versprach Wolodymyr Selenskyj, gegen Korruption zu kämpfen. Laut den Pandora Papers hat er in Wirklichkeit ganz anders gehandelt.




					www.berliner-zeitung.de
				




^^ naja hier zb ... 

oder hier









						Korruption in der Ukraine: Die Kampfansage
					

Die Ukraine ist das korrupteste Land Europas. SPIEGEL ONLINE hat Menschen getroffen, die das ändern wollen. Sie kämpfen gegen Gier, Willkür und Sabotage.




					www.spiegel.de
				




der war keine 6 monate im amt, war in stern und spiegel schon von rechtsverletzungen und korruption zu lesen ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juni 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> Wolodymyr Selenskyj: Der ukrainische Präsident und sein peinliches Netzwerk
> 
> 
> Im Wahlkampf versprach Wolodymyr Selenskyj, gegen Korruption zu kämpfen. Laut den Pandora Papers hat er in Wirklichkeit ganz anders gehandelt.
> ...


Da hast du mal eben bei Google "Korruption" und "Ukraine" eingegeben ... oder?
Jetzt mal ehrlich der soll 6 Monate im Amt sein und dann die Korruption abgeschafft haben,
wie soll das Funktionieren, selbst in deiner schönen Westlichen Welt oder wo immer du lebst 
gibt es Korruption.


----------



## MFreiberger (2 Juni 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> der war keine 6 monate im amt, war in stern und spiegel schon von rechtsverletzungen und korruption zu lesen ...





rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Da hast du mal eben bei Google "Korruption" und "Ukraine" eingegeben ... oder?
> Jetzt mal ehrlich der soll 6 Monate im Amt sein und dann die Korruption abgeschafft haben,


Man könnte versuchen herauszufinden, ob mit Selenskij die Korruption gekommen ist, stärker wurde, schwächer wurde, ....

Aber am Ende ist es doch gar nicht so entscheidend, ob er korrupt ist, oder? Er wird sich in dieser Situation wohl keine 6,5 Mrd. in die eigene Tasche stecken. Ich denke schon, dass diese - für die Landesverteidigung unzureichende - Summe trotzdem genau dafür ausgegeben wird.


----------



## Blockmove (2 Juni 2022)

Korruption hat in der Ukraine genauso wie in Russland lange Tradition.
Das ändert kein Präsident und auch kein Krieg so schnell.
Und natürlich hat jeder Krieg und jede Auseinandersetzung ihre Profiteure.
Sowas gehört einfach zum menschlichen Erbgut.
Damit muss man sich einfach abfinden


----------



## JesperMP (2 Juni 2022)

Selenzky ist _möglicherweise_ ein klein-korrupte Politiker.
Puting ist korrupt ohne vergleichen. Er hat nicht Millionen geklaut sondern Milliarden. Er hat den gesammte politische System Russlands korrumpiert.
Putin ist ein Mörder. In Russland, Syrien, England, Ukraine.
Putin ist ein Verbrecher von schlimmsten Grad. In dieselbe Klasse wie Adolf.

Wie kann es sein man muss diskutieren ob man uneingeschränkt Selenzky und Ukraine helfen soll ? Für diese Frage ist es egal wer meist korrupt ist.
Putin und Russland hat Ukraine invadiert. Putin und Russland tötet Zivilen. Putin und Russland verwüstet Städte. Putin und Russland haltet die Getreideversorgung an Afrika als Geisel.
Selenzky, Ukraine und die Welt sind die Opfer.


----------



## NBerger (2 Juni 2022)

Na wie siehts denn mittlerweile aus mit: "Das ist Putins Krieg nicht der Russen!"


----------



## Rudi (2 Juni 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Selenzky ist _möglicherweise_ ein klein-korrupte Politiker.


klein-korrupter Politiker---> Für ich sind das die "Worte des Tages"


----------



## s_kraut (2 Juni 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> klein-korrupter Politiker---> Für ich sind das die "Worte des Tages"


klein-korrupter Politiker mit hochschweren Waffen im Verteidigungskampf
vs.
Oberchef-Oligarchen (der keine Korruption braucht weil das ganze System seinem Gutdünken obliegt) und einen Terror-Angriffskrieg fern ab jeglicher Konventionen führt und dabei gern geächtete Waffen wie Vakuumbomben einsetzt und auch gern zivile Einrichtungen wie Kinderheime, Krankenhäuser, Theater und Kulturzentren zerbombt und Schiffsartillerie auf Innenstädte richtet. Und mit Massenvernichtungswaffen wie Atomwaffen droht. Fern ab jeglicher militärstrategischer Bedeutung, einfach nur zum Terrorisieren. 

Jetzt darfst die Worte zählen und überlegen auf welcher Seite ich stehe, egal wer mehr Macht hat.


----------



## Markus (2 Juni 2022)

NBerger schrieb:


> Na wie siehts denn mittlerweile aus mit: "Das ist Putins Krieg nicht der Russen!"



Schwierig. 
Ich habe ehrlichgesagt Anfangs damit gerechnet dass er das nicht so lange durchhält. Ich lebte in der Hoffnung das in jemand beseitigt. 

Offensichtlich ist es in Russland nicht so einfach zu sagen was man wirklich denkt. Dazu Kommen natürlich die Propagandanachrichten.

Auf der anderen Seite dürfte sich nach 3 Monaten rumgesprochen haben, dass da was falsch läuft und wenn man den Umfragen und Berichten trauen darf, dann steht scheinbar 80% der Russen hinter ihm und seinem Krieg. 

Die Frage ist halt wie man die 80% werten darf. Wenn das wirklich die absolute Überzeugung dieser Leute ist, dann darf man nicht mehr sagen "Putins Krieg", dann sind es "die Russen". 

Aber ich glaube, wünsche, hoffe (immer noch) dass es nicht "die Russen sind". In diesem Fall hätte dieses Volk in der Weltgeschichte für sehr sehr lange Zeit verkackt - egal ob der Krieg noch 2 Wochen oder 20 Jahre geht.


----------



## Plan_B (3 Juni 2022)

Ob die Bevölkerung dafür oder dagegen ist, kann auch eine Folge des gesteuerten Informationsflusses sein.

Zumindest schien bisher in tendenziell besser informierten, urbanen Regionen Protest aufzuflammen.

Bitte nich vergessen: Als AH schrie: "Wollt Ihr....". Da war der Infofluss auch gut kontrolliert.


----------



## Blockmove (3 Juni 2022)

Die Russen haben einen großen Nationalstolz und den bedient Putin seit Jahren.
Dazu kommt der Personenkult rund um Putin.
DAnn nicht zu vergessen das gute Verhältnis zur Kirche.

Daher denke ich, dass der Rückhalt in Bevölkerung nach wie vor groß ist.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Juni 2022)

Habe mir gestern einen Bericht über seine Söldner Truppe Wagner und Putin
selber gesehen, ich gehe mal davon aus, das zb. unsere alte Regierung wusste
was da vor geht. Umso größer ist dann das vergehen, sich ihn so zu unterwerfen.
Das gleiche gilt für China.


----------



## Blockmove (3 Juni 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Habe mir gestern einen Bericht über seine Söldner Truppe Wagner und Putin
> selber gesehen, ich gehe mal davon aus, das zb. unsere alte Regierung wusste
> was da vor geht. Umso größer ist dann das vergehen, sich ihn so zu unterwerfen.
> Das gleiche gilt für China.


Hat man sich ihm wirklich so unterworfen?
Die russische Wirtschaft und Industrie braucht viele Komponenten aus dem Rest der Welt.
Die Wirtschaftssanktionen schmerzen Russland schon erheblich.
Unsere Fabriken - genauso wie viele andere - in Russland stehen still.
Selbst wenn Russland die Fabriken, wie angedroht, verstaatlicht, können sie anschließend nicht produzieren.
Es fehlen dann Rohstoffe, Halbzeuge, Ersatzteile und KnowHow.
Und selbst wenn China dann mit Russland zusammenarbeiten würde, wäre es schwierig.


----------



## Frohnius (3 Juni 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Putin ist ein Verbrecher von schlimmsten Grad. In dieselbe Klasse wie Adolf.


unsere medien polarisieren hier sehr stark - deine meinung ist weit vertreten ...
ich will auf keinen fall behaupten, dass das anders ist !!!
aber da frage ich mich schon, wieso unsere regierung seit jahrzehnten geschäfte mit russland macht,
wieso ist nordstream überhaupt gebaut worden ?
wenn das so wäre, warum wird russland nicht schon jahrelang sanktioniert ?

mir geht es nicht darum, wer der schlimmere ist ... korrupte politiker haben wir in deutschland wohl selbst genug.
die kampfhandlungen müssen schnellstmöglich enden ...
und die ukraine hat nichts in der eu zu suchen ...
für mich sind die menschen und soldaten auf beiden seiten die opfer und selenski, putin, nato, amis gehören zu den tätern ...


----------



## Ralle (3 Juni 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Ob die Bevölkerung dafür oder dagegen ist, kann auch eine Folge des gesteuerten Informationsflusses sein.
> 
> Zumindest schien bisher in tendenziell besser informierten, urbanen Regionen Protest aufzuflammen.
> 
> Bitte nich vergessen: Als AH schrie: "Wollt Ihr....". Da war der Infofluss auch gut kontrolliert.


Na ja, aufflammen in ganz zart. Die Angst ist schon groß und man muß vorsichtig sein.
Wenn du DAS Zitat (Berliner Sportpalast) meinst, das war doch aber der Propagandaminister von AH, der JG


----------



## Ralle (3 Juni 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> unsere medien polarisieren hier sehr stark - deine meinung ist weit vertreten ...
> ich will auf keinen fall behaupten, dass das anders ist !!!
> aber da frage ich mich schon, wieso unsere regierung seit jahrzehnten geschäfte mit russland macht,
> wieso ist nordstream überhaupt gebaut worden ?
> ...


Deine Meinung kann ich nicht teilen, aber es ist leider eine im Moment oft gehörte typisch opportunistische, egoistische und "Ich wasch mit mal die Hände in Unschuld, weil ich habs ja gesagt!" -Meinung. Ich persönlich verachte diese Haltung. Entschuldige bitte, das soll wirklich kein persönlicher Angriff sein, ich verachte die Haltung, nicht dich!!! Aber so empfinde ich das. Alleine Ukrainer und Russen in einen Topf zu werfen bei den Schuldzuweisungen ist nicht gerechtfertigt, dann würde in Russland und der Ukraine gekämpft, weil sie sich gegenseitig überfallen hätten. Unsere Politiker kann man alles mögliche nennen, aber nach den derzeitig gültigen Maßstäben, sind sie eben nicht korrupt. Das ist einfach nur Unsinn, was du erzählst. Du bist ein typisches Beispiel für jemanden, der den den ganzen Verschwörungtheorien zuhört, denkt "Nein, an sowas glaube ich nicht!", dann aber 10 % daraus für sich übernimmt, weil das ja plausibel ist und das dann weiterverbreitet. Es bleibt trotzdem Unsinn. Na ja und in einem hast du vollkommen recht, Putin hat man viel zu lange zugeschaut und immer gehofft, das es nun genug wäre. Aber das war  falsch, das stimmt. Und das Geschäft der Wahrheit vorzuziehen ist auch falsch, aber mehrtausendjährige Praxis auf der Welt, leider. Es ist übrigens das Selbe, wie damals, als die Westmächte Hitler Zugeständnisse gemacht haben, das war auch falsch. Wußte man hinterher, schön ...

@Markus
Wenn der Kerl weg ist, kommt evtl. ein neuer, schlimmerer. Es gibt noch ein paar Hardliner, die wünschen wir uns auch nicht. Also müssen wir das wohl mit ihm ausfechten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Juni 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> unsere medien polarisieren hier sehr stark - deine meinung ist weit vertreten ...


Was sind den unsere Medien, die Russische Pravda oder die Deutsche Bildzeitung.



Frohnius schrieb:


> aber da frage ich mich schon, wieso unsere regierung seit jahrzehnten geschäfte mit russland macht,
> wieso ist nordstream überhaupt gebaut worden ?


Zum einen hat sich Putin anders verkauft, weil das kann er genau wie AH damals,
zum anderen  sitzt Russland nun einmal auf einer dicken Gasblase, der Markt richtet
sich ein bisschen auch nach Angebot und Nachfrage.



Frohnius schrieb:


> wenn das so wäre, warum wird russland nicht schon jahrelang sanktioniert ?


Weil es noch keinen wirklichen Grund gab, der Grund wurde erst am
24.02.2022 gegeben.



Frohnius schrieb:


> mir geht es nicht darum, wer der schlimmere ist ... korrupte politiker haben wir in deutschland wohl selbst genug.
> die kampfhandlungen müssen schnellstmöglich enden ...


und wie, neben appellieren, Sanktionen und Waffenlieferungen, was willst
du noch tun? Putin ist der der es beenden muss und kein anderer.



Frohnius schrieb:


> für mich sind die menschen und soldaten auf beiden seiten die opfer und selenski, putin, nato, amis gehören zu den tätern ...


Warum Nato, die haben nicht angegriffen oder gedroht sondern sogar
der Erweiterung entgegen gestanden um nicht zu Provozieren.
Warum die Amis, was haben die gemacht?
Warum Selenski, weil er Präsident geworden ist?

Das hört sich für mich nach Russischer Propaganda an, nach nichts anderes.

Putin ist der Täter, der hat den Krieg grundlos angeordnet!


----------



## JesperMP (3 Juni 2022)

Was für ein Haufen D***k was du schreibst !!



Frohnius schrieb:


> unsere medien polarisieren hier sehr stark - deine meinung ist weit vertreten ...
> ich will auf keinen fall behaupten, dass das anders ist !!!


Also du bist einig dass Putin und Hitler sind ähnlich schlimm, vergleicht dann in denselben Post Selenzky mit Putin, and dafür mit Hitler.
edit: OK, falsch verstanden. Du bist einig dass meine Meinung weit vertreten ist, nicht das Putin und Hitler ähnlich schlimm sind. 
Macht es aber nicht besser dass du dich aus 'Putin-Versteher' erklärst.



Frohnius schrieb:


> aber da frage ich mich schon, wieso unsere regierung seit jahrzehnten geschäfte mit russland macht,
> wieso ist nordstream überhaupt gebaut worden ?
> wenn das so wäre, warum wird russland nicht schon jahrelang sanktioniert ?


Gute Fragen. Das hat viele auch gefragt, und zwar *vor* 24.02.2022.
Russland wurde nach Krim 2014 sanktioniert, nur viel zu leicht. Was kann man davon lernen ? Die geschichte wiederholt sich. Und hier hat Putin die Rolle von Hitler. Welche Rolle spielst du ?



Frohnius schrieb:


> mir geht es nicht darum, wer der schlimmere ist ... korrupte politiker haben wir in deutschland wohl selbst genug.


Das Verbrechen von einer gerechtfertigt nicht die Verbrechen von eine andere.
Und alles in einen Eimer werfen helft nur die schlimmste Verbrecher. Putin ist mehrere Ordnungsgrössen korrupter als was man findet in andere Länder, inklusiv Ukraine. Putin ist dazu ein Mörder und Kriegsverbrecher.



Frohnius schrieb:


> die kampfhandlungen müssen schnellstmöglich enden ...


Alles was du schreibst kann nur interpretiert werden, als Ukraine muss kapitulieren. Du willst ja keine Sanktionen auf Russland haben, keine Waffen an Ukraine, kein direkten Einsatz von NATO oder EU. Wie sonnst willst du erreichen das Putin stoppt ?



Frohnius schrieb:


> und die ukraine hat nichts in der eu zu suchen ...


Deine Argumente wäre interessant zu hören. Ich bin für Ukraine in die EU. Sie müssen wie alle andere EU Kandidaten zuerst beweisen dass sie die Eintritt Anforderungen erfüllt. Du redest über Geld, aber hier sieht man genau das EU war von Anfang ab zuerst ein Friedensprojekt. Geanu auf diesen Grund soll die Tür für Ukraine offen sein.



Frohnius schrieb:


> für mich sind die menschen und soldaten auf beiden seiten die opfer und selenski, putin, nato, amis gehören zu den tätern ...


Und was *genau* hat Selenzky, NATO und die amis getan, dass Putin Ukraine invadieren *musste* ?? Erklär das mal.


----------



## Blockmove (3 Juni 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> wenn das so wäre, warum wird russland nicht schon jahrelang sanktioniert ?



Es gab schlichtweg keinen Anlass dafür.
Wir haben auch Fabriken in Russland gebaut und das lief auch nicht anders als in anderen Ländern.
Ich kann über die russischen Kollegen nichts Negatives sagen. Da hab ich anderswo andere Erfahrungen gemacht.
Okay ... Ein russischer Zöllner hat mit am Flughafen bei der Ausreise meinen Imbussatz und Zangen beschlagnahmt 
Russland als Markt war für uns auch interessant und deutsche Firmen und Produkte haben in Russland ein gutes Ansehen.


----------



## Markus (3 Juni 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> die kampfhandlungen müssen schnellstmöglich enden ...



Willst du dich mit diese Aussage auf das selbe dümmliche Niveau begeben wie unser unfähiger Kanzler? 

Erkläre doch bitte wie man das deiner Meinung nach macht? 



Ich habe gestern auf Youtube das Format "viertel nach acht" von Bild angeschaut. Man mag von der Bild halten was man will, aber den Paul Ronsheimer finde ich irgendwie cool. 

Leider brüllt da alles durcheinander, es ist echt anstrengend zuzuhören. 

Als diese Knallerbse von den Linken redet, da schwenkt die Kammera häufiger zu Ronsheimer. Der war Wochenlang vor Ort. Sein fassungsloser leerer Blick in dem Moment wo er das naive Linkengeschwätz ertragen muss sagt sehr viel aus.

Keine Ahnung an was er gerade gedacht hat, aber man kann ihm ansehen dass er sich wünscht, dass sie auch dort gewesen wäre.


----------



## Frohnius (3 Juni 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Willst du dich mit diese Aussage auf das selbe dümmliche Niveau begeben wie unser unfähiger Kanzler?



was ist dumm daran, was dagegen zu haben, dass menschen sich gegenseitig erschießen ?
es gibt schon ein paar propaganda geschädigte, die es geil finden wenn wieder ein russischer panzer gekillt wird ... 
ich halte das für hirnlos ..


----------



## Frohnius (3 Juni 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Was für ein Haufen D***k was du schreibst !!
> 
> Also du bist einig dass Putin und Hitler sind ähnlich schlimm, vergleicht dann in denselben Post Selenzky mit Putin, and dafür mit Hitler.
> edit: OK, falsch verstanden. Du bist einig dass meine Meinung weit vertreten ist, nicht das Putin und Hitler ähnlich schlimm sind.
> Macht es aber nicht besser dass du dich aus 'Putin-Versteher' erklärst.


 
ich kann deinen ganzen schwachsinn alles gar nicht kommentieren - kann vor lachen kaum die kaffeetasse halten 
putin hittler ähnlich schlimm ? hab ich nicht geschrieben ... einfach nochmal mir hirn lesen ....
ich bewerte es GAR NICHT .. wer schlimmer ist !!!!
und ich bin auch kein putin-versteher - dass du sowas dummes hier schreibst ....
es is nur tragisch wie viele kleingeister hier auf die medienscheisse aufspringen, selenski wäre der gute .. 
das ist definitiv NICHT so !!!


----------



## Markus (3 Juni 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> was ist dumm daran, was dagegen zu haben, dass menschen sich gegenseitig erschießen ?
> es gibt schon ein paar propaganda geschädigte, die es geil finden wenn wieder ein russischer panzer gekillt wird ...
> ich halte das für hirnlos ..



Es ist in dem Moment dumm wenn man es nur rausposaunt.

Nochmal:
Was soll dann gemacht werden?
Was hat das für Konsequenzen?


Jeder der den "Frieden schaffen ohne Waffen" Blödsinn verzapft sagt nichts anderes als: "Ukraine soll kapitulieren, alles weitere entscheidet dann Genosse Putin". Und bei den meisten von den Typen bin ich mir sicher, dass sie sich insgeheim wünschen, dass auch sie und ihr Land dann bald "befreit" werden.

Bisher hat es noch keiner geschafft dem etwas entgegenzusetzen.
Wie bei Rudi auch... große Fresse mit "Die sollen aufhören... Waffen sind böse", aber kommen tut halt nix von ihm.
Stattdessen heult er rum wenn er deswegen kritisiert wird.

Also bitte!
Wenn du willst dass deine Aussage nicht nur als hohles Geschwätz abgetan wird, dann liefere doch bitte!
Keine Waffen  - Argumente warum das so ist, eine alternativen Weg, und vor allem: dessen Konsequenzen!


----------



## Mrtain (3 Juni 2022)

@Frohnius
Warum gehört deiner Meinung nach die Ukraine nicht in die Nato oder EU?
Jeder souveräne Staat hat das Recht seine Bündnisse frei zu wählen. Wäre die Ukraine in der EU oder Nato gewesen, wäre es vermutlich erst garnicht zu dieser Invasion gekommen.


----------



## JesperMP (3 Juni 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> und ich bin auch kein putin-versteher - dass du sowas dummes hier schreibst ....


Nicht ?


Frohnius schrieb:


> für mich sind die menschen und soldaten auf beiden seiten die opfer und selenski, putin, nato, amis gehören zu den tätern ...





Frohnius schrieb:


> ich bewerte es GAR NICHT .. wer schlimmer ist !!!!


Du gleichstellst Putin mit Selenzky, Nato und die Amis. Du willst nicht zustehen dass Putin der Angreifer ist. Und du bist kein Putin-Versteher ?
Du lachst ? Ich nicht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Juni 2022)

Wie Schamlos Putin ist zeigt folgendes :



> *+++ 13:07 Russland moniert Deutschlands "Remilitarisierung" +++*
> Russland kritisiert die erhöhten Ausgaben für die Bundeswehr als eine Remilitarisierung Deutschlands, die die Sicherheitsrisiken erhöhe. "Wir nehmen die Erklärung des deutschen Bundeskanzlers als eine weitere Bestätigung dafür wahr, dass Berlin einen Kurs für eine beschleunigte Remilitarisierung des Landes eingeschlagen hat", sagt die Sprecherin des Außenministeriums in Moskau. Wie das enden könne, habe leider die Geschichte gezeigt.





> +++ 13:54 Ukrainischer Botschafter: Türkei kauft gestohlenes Getreide +++​
> 
> Der ukrainische Botschafter in Ankara, Vasyl Bodnar, beschuldigt die Türkei, zu den Ländern zu gehören, die von Russland aus der Ukraine gestohlenes Getreide kaufen. Das berichtet die Nachrichtenagentur Reuters. Bodnar erklärte demnach gegenüber Reportern, er habe die türkischen Behörden und Interpol um Hilfe gebeten, um herauszufinden, wer an den Getreidelieferungen durch türkische Gewässer beteiligt ist.


----------



## leo (3 Juni 2022)

Die 100 Milliarden sind raus,
die starke CDU Fraktion hier wird wohl wieder sagen >>ja, ja, Die rot grüne Socke<<, aber der vernünftigste Vorschlag kam von den "jungen grünen" auf dem Parteitag vor ein paar Wochen. Die "Sonderausgaben" nur genehmigen wenn das Beschaffungswesen der Bundeswehr auch reformiert wird. Davon war heute natürlich nichts zu hören. Dann werden - Hmm, 10 Milliarden? -, wohl wieder in dubiosen Kanälen verschwinden.


----------



## s_kraut (3 Juni 2022)

leo schrieb:


> Die 100 Milliarden sind raus,
> die starke CDU Fraktion hier wird wohl wieder sagen >>ja, ja, Die rot grüne Socke<<, aber der vernünftigste Vorschlag kam von den "jungen grünen" auf dem Parteitag vor ein paar Wochen. Die "Sonderausgaben" nur genehmigen wenn das Beschaffungswesen der Bundeswehr auch reformiert wird. Davon war heute natürlich nichts zu hören. Dann werden - Hmm, 10 Milliarden? -, wohl wieder in dubiosen Kanälen verschwinden.


Das weiß man natürlich nicht.

Was mich mehr irritiert hat: die Grünen hätten gern einen Teil des Butgets für Cyber-Abwehr vorgesehen. Scheinbar hat es von den anderen Parteien noch keine verstanden, was da für ein verwundbares Schlachtfeld in Deutschland und Europa vorliegt.
Diese Lücke klafft also weiterhin offen und man kauft stattdessen irrsinnig teure Ami-Jets. Was zu befürchten war.

edit: Was der russische Panzer in der Ukraine beweißt: die Ära der bemannten Panzerfahrzeuge neigt sich zum Ende. Wir wollen doch nicht ähnliche Beweisketten für die Bemannte Luftfahrt aufbauen oder?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Juni 2022)

Ich habe langsam den Eindruck das die Grünen die bessere
Regierung leiten sollten und damit den Kanzer/rin stellen. 
Die scheinen nicht so Realitätsfremd zu sein.
Die Sozialdemokraten haben schon einmal in der Weimarer 
Republik das Elend für Europa durch Schwäche eingeleitet,
weil Sie nicht genug Widerstand gegen das braune pack geleistet
haben.


----------



## leo (3 Juni 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> und selenski, putin, nato, amis gehören zu den tätern ...


aus meiner Sicht siehst Du das Thema ziemlich reflektierst, aber das ist schon gewagt.


Mrtain schrieb:


> @Frohnius
> Warum gehört deiner Meinung nach die Ukraine nicht in die Nato oder EU?
> Jeder souveräne Staat hat das Recht seine Bündnisse frei zu wählen. Wäre die Ukraine in der EU oder Nato gewesen, wäre es vermutlich erst garnicht zu dieser Invasion gekommen.


Er hat nur EU geschrieben, das ist GANZ was anderes als die NATO. Die ganze Osterweiterung (EU) war meiner Meinung nach ein Fehler. Aber hier wurden die Prioritäten halt nur auf die Wirtschaft gelegt. Ob die neuen Mitgliedsstaaten dann auch dauerhaft demokratisch bleiben war Kohl und konsorten (har, har) erst mal egal.


----------



## s_kraut (3 Juni 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich habe langsam den Eindruck das die Grünen die bessere
> Regierung leiten sollten und damit den Kanzer/rin stellen
> Die scheinen nicht so Realitätsfremd zu sein.


Die Einsicht hat sich mir 1998 offenbart und es folgte immerhin ein Teilsieg. Mit der Fetten Kröte zum Schlucken: Schröder sitzt vor. Und die steckt immer noch im Hals..

Aber immerhin den Trittin als Umweltminister - ein Mann mit Weitblick und Format wie man sie sucht! Einer der wenigen denen ich die Schuhe putzen würde. Die Energiewende (wenn sie denn in den späteren Jahren konsequent weiterverfolgt worden wäre) hätte uns vor vielen Problemen bewahrt, die wir halt jetzt haben.
Inzwischen besorgen sich Konzerne wie die BASF Grüne in die Konzernspitze und treiben so die Energiewende im privatwirtschaftlichen Bereich voran. Ist halt tausend mal billiger und nachhaltiger seinen eigenen Windpark in der Nordsee zu haben, der den Wasserstoff liefert und bei Bedarf sogar Strom, als vom Russen oder Araber abhängig zu sein.



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Die Sozialdemokraten haben schon einmal in der Weimarer
> Republik das Elend für Europa durch Schwäche eingeleitet,
> weil Sie nicht genug Widerstand gegen das braune pack geleistet
> haben.


Glaube ich nicht und das braune Pack hat durch faschistische Gewalt viele und auch junge Menschen zerstört. Im Kleinen auf der Straße und in der Masse im KZ. Ähnlich wie Putin im eigenen Lande jeglich aufkommende Ideen im Keim erstickt.


----------



## Mrtain (3 Juni 2022)

leo schrieb:


> Er hat nur EU geschrieben, das ist GANZ was anderes als die NATO. Die ganze Osterweiterung (EU) war meiner Meinung nach ein Fehler. Aber hier wurden die Prioritäten halt nur auf die Wirtschaft gelegt. Ob die neuen Mitgliedsstaaten dann auch dauerhaft demokratisch bleiben war Kohl und konsorten (har, har) erst mal egal.



Stimmt, er hat nur von der EU geschrieben


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Juni 2022)

Meiner Meinung hätten die und hören die in sie die EU,
manchmal ist es nicht leicht mit der EU, siehe aktuell
Orban. Das muss man ertragen und dagegen angehen.
Schlimm genug fand ich das die Engländer raus gegangen
sind und hoffe das Johnson voll auf die fresse fällt und die
Engländer zurück kehren.
Europa ist wie es jetzt ist zu klein und zu schwach, um
gegen die großen wie Russland, USA und China stand zu halten.
Und wir müssen als EU gegen die Fliegkräfte arbeiten, wie Johnson,
Le Pen, Orban, Katschinki und Höcke mit Consorten.
Die letzten 40 Jahre waren die besten für Europa, wegen der EU.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Juni 2022)

Diese Spinner, erst Deutschland ins Abseits gestellt
und dann noch China als Vermittler, warum nicht gleich
Nordkorea?



> *+++ 02:57 Mützenich: Deutschland nicht geeignet für Vermittlerrolle +++*
> SPD-Fraktionschef Rolf Mützenich hält Deutschland für keinen geeigneten Vermittler im Krieg zwischen Russland und der Ukraine und schlägt stattdessen Staaten wie China für diese Rolle vor. "Deutschland wird in diesem Konflikt kaum vermitteln können", sagt Mützenich dem Nachrichtenportal "t-online". "Weil wir aus Sicht Russlands von Anfang an eine zu klare Haltung an den Tag gelegt haben." Mützenich hält für die Vermittlerrolle Staaten für geeignet, die sich bei der Verurteilung Russlands in der Generalversammlung der Vereinten Nationen zurückgehalten haben.


----------



## Ralle (4 Juni 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> ich kann deinen ganzen schwachsinn alles gar nicht kommentieren - kann vor lachen kaum die kaffeetasse halten


Du bist wirklich so ärmlich, wie ich es Anfang gar nicht denken wollte. Vorschlag: Fahr nach Moskau, stell dich vor den Kreml (Am besten an die Stelle an der Putin Nemzow ermorden ließ), roll ein Plakat aus, da steht drauf "Stoppt den Krieg!". Für dich auch in Russisch: "Остановить войну!" Mit  ca. 100%-iger Sicherheit, kannst du ein paar Tage, Wochen, Monate oder auch Jahre später genau erzählen, warum du Putin und seinen Polizeiapparat noch immer so magst und glaubst, so richtig etwas bewirkt zu haben. Das wäre mal ein Lackmus-Test!

PS: Aber ehrlich, ich persönlich würde das nicht machen ...


----------



## Markus (4 Juni 2022)

@Ralle 

Schau dir die letzten _47 Seiten dieses Threads an. 

Von ihm wird genausowenig etwas kommen wie von den anderen selbsternannten Friedensengeln. 

Keiner kann schlüssige Argumente liefern wie denn so ein Weg funktionieren könnte. Es ist seit 47 Seiten hier das selbe. Andere als Kriegsgeil bezeichnen und gegen jede Waffenlieferung sein. 

Aber mehr ist noch von keinem Einzigen gekommen. Keiner ist fähig über seine stumpsinniges "Frieden schaffen ohne Waffen" hinaus zu erklären wie das dann abläuft. _

Warum nicht? 
Weil es für diesen Weg keine Chance für die Ukraine gibt. Zumindest würde noch keine einzige erwähnt. 

Warum nicht? 
Weil es diese Leute nicht interessiert. Sie sehnen den Tag der ukrainischen Kapitulation und der russischen Regierung in Kiew herbei!
Es gibt für mich keinen logischen Schluss der es zulässt "Frieden schaffen ohne Waffen" zu rufen und nicht eindeutig pro Putin zu sein. 

Letzteres ist ja legitim.
Jedem steht es frei pro oder contra Putin zu sein. Aber diese erbärmlich Art es zu verstecken und nach Aussen den Gutmütigen Friedensstifter zu spielen, das ist einfach nur peinlich.

So und bei dieser Aussage bleibe ich bis es endlich jemand schafft ein schlüssiges Konzept für die Nummer ohne Waffen vorzulegen. Und zwar eines dass die Ukraine als souveränen Staat erhalten kann, ihr die zukünftig die freie Bündnisswahl erlaubt und dafür sorgt dass sich die Russen vollständig aus diesem Land verpissen. 

Jedes noch so kleine Zugeständnis an Putin unter dem Deckmantel der Diplomatie ist Diebstahl an der Ukraine und eine Bestätigung für Putin, dass man mit dieser Art weiter kommt. 

So wie in Georgien, Tschetschenien, Syrien, Krim,...  Ach ne sowas darf man ja nicht sagen. In dem Zusammenhang darf natürlich nur auf den bösen imperialistischen USA rumgehackt werden. Bloß nicht auf den Russen.


----------



## Mirko123 (4 Juni 2022)

@Markus Zur Wahrheit wird hier auch gehören,  dass selbst wenn sich  die Russen zurückziehen müssten, dass sie nach wie vor mit Raketen die Ukraine weiter beschießen werden. Man wird die Ukraine nicht in Ruhe lassen.
Also müsste man die Ukraine weiter aufrüsten, dass sie dann selbst aktiv russischen Boden angreifen kann, ebenso zur Abschreckung atomar bewaffnen. Aber ob das der Westen wiederum will?


----------



## Hesse (4 Juni 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Jedem steht es frei pro oder contra Putin zu sein.


Dann aber auch bitte nach Russland gehen und von dort aus pro Putin sein. Unter den dortigen Bedingungen diese „Meinung“ vertreten und nicht aus Ländern die die Meinungsfreiheit dulden und man Straflos für jede Meinung auf die Straße gehen kann.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Juni 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> Dann aber auch bitte nach Russland gehen und von dort aus pro Putin sein. Unter den dortigen Bedingungen diese „Meinung“ vertreten und nicht aus Ländern die die Meinungsfreiheit dulden und man Straflos für jede Meinung auf die Straße gehen kann.


Dein Standpunkt ist eher einer aus dem Putin Regime, 
es ist nicht immer schön, aber man darf eine andere Meinung 
haben. Das müssen wir und können wir ertragen, allerdings
muss der gegenüber auch Kritik ertragen und auch mal reflektieren.

Genau das tun hier einige nicht die schon im Corona Thread und auch
hier (es sind immer die gleichen) eine etwas fragwürdige Auffassung der
Dinge haben. Wie sagt man unbelehrbar…..


----------



## Heinileini (4 Juni 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wie sagt man unbelehrbar…..


"Belehrungs-resistent" klingt doch viel zeitgemäßer, Helmut!


----------



## Ralle (4 Juni 2022)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> @Markus Zur Wahrheit wird hier auch gehören,  dass selbst wenn sich  die Russen zurückziehen müssten, dass sie nach wie vor mit Raketen die Ukraine weiter beschießen werden. Man wird die Ukraine nicht in Ruhe lassen.
> Also müsste man die Ukraine weiter aufrüsten, dass sie dann selbst aktiv russischen Boden angreifen kann, ebenso zur Abschreckung atomar bewaffnen. Aber ob das der Westen wiederum will?


Das werden wir dann noch sehen. Ziel sollte zumindest sein, die meißten Angriffe abwehren zu können. Es gehen ja jetzt Waffen in die Ukraine unter der Bedingung, nicht auf russisches Gebiet damit zu schießen. Ich denke Flugabwehr- und Raketenabwehrsysteme kommen auch noch irgendwann, das sind ja eher "gute" Waffen, da i.d.R. Abwehrsysteme.


----------



## Markus (4 Juni 2022)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> @Markus Zur Wahrheit wird hier auch gehören,  dass selbst wenn sich  die Russen zurückziehen müssten, dass sie nach wie vor mit Raketen die Ukraine weiter beschießen werden. Man wird die Ukraine nicht in Ruhe lassen.
> Also müsste man die Ukraine weiter aufrüsten, dass sie dann selbst aktiv russischen Boden angreifen kann, ebenso zur Abschreckung atomar bewaffnen. Aber ob das der Westen wiederum will?



Ja das ist in der Tat ein Problem. 

Wenn die Ukraine nach Russland feuern kann, dann ist das zumindest bedenklich. Anders rum ist es natürlich auch nicht OK. 

Wie man die Russen davon abhält weiß ich nicht. Werden sie das tun? Ich meine was bringt so etwas? Das wäre purer Terror. Selbst der dümmste Russe müsste diese Art der "Spezialoperation" hinterfragen. Putin wäre dann wohl für den Rest der Welt auf dem Level von Bin Laden. 

Ich hätte auch kein Verständnis dafür wenn die Ukrainer "Vergeltungsoperationen" auf der anderen Seite der Grenze starten. Dann ist die Neverendingstorry gestartet. 

Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass die Ukrainer der Osten noch eher als eine Art  "Niemandsland" akzeptieren, als auch nur einen Quadratmeter den Russen zu geben.


----------



## dekuika (5 Juni 2022)

Die Russen kann man militärisch nicht besiegen, ohne einen Atomkrieg auszulösen.(Nukleardoktrin) Man kann sie höchstens bis zur Grenze zurückdrängen und dann durch den Fortbestand der Sanktionen zwingen, ihre Imperialgelüste aufzugeben. Dabei müssten dann aber die Chinesen mitspielen.


----------



## Markus (5 Juni 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Die Russen kann man militärisch nicht besiegen, ohne einen Atomkrieg auszulösen.(Nukleardoktrin) Man kann sie höchstens bis zur Grenze zurückdrängen und dann durch den Fortbestand der Sanktionen zwingen, ihre Imperialgelüste aufzugeben. Dabei müssten dann aber die Chinesen mitspielen.



Hmm was ist mit "besiegen* gemeint. 
Also ich verstehe unter" besiegen", dass sie die Ukraine verlassen bzw. In Ruhe lassen.

Sollten die Sanktionen jemals vernünftig funktionieren, kann man sie ggf. Als Druckmittel für Reperationszahlungen einsetzten. 

Dem Land weiteren Schaden hinzuzufügen oder es womöglich angreifen halte ich für völlig falsch. Noch nichtmal eine "Spezialoperation" zur ent"irgendwas was den Zahn der Zeit trifft"fizierung steht uns zu. 

Genauso muss die Ukraine sich zusammenreißen. Racheakte bringen die Problematik mit sich, dass sie sich gegenseitig rechtfertigen... 

Schön wäre es wenn wenn man sich dann irgendwann wieder auf ein Miteinander mit den Russen verständigen könnte. Es wird halt eines werden bei dem man genauer hinschaut. Womöglich wäre all das nicht geschehen wenn man 2014 entschiedener reagiert hätte. Aber ich zumindest war damals auch der Meinung, dass es dabei bleibt und man das ertragen muss. 
So blind werden wir hoffentlich nicht mehr sein.


----------



## dekuika (5 Juni 2022)

Besiegen heisst, militärisch handlungsunfähig machen. Das geht bei Russland nicht. Eine Verständigung mit Russland wird es, IMHO, erst in der Post Putin Zeit geben. Hoffentlich kommt die bald.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Juni 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Besiegen heisst, militärisch handlungsunfähig machen. Das geht bei Russland nicht. Eine Verständigung mit Russland wird es, IMHO, erst in der Post Putin Zeit geben. Hoffentlich kommt die bald.


Genauso und wer sagt den das es nach Putin nicht auch ein
gemäßigtes Russland gibt, zb. mit Nawalny.
Deutschland hat es ja schließlich auch geschafft.


----------



## Hesse (5 Juni 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Dein Standpunkt ist eher einer aus dem Putin Regime,


Ich, pro Putin ? ganz gewiss nicht !


----------



## Parpo (10 Juni 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Genauso und wer sagt den das es nach Putin nicht auch ein
> gemäßigtes Russland gibt, zb. mit Nawalny.


Wie kommst du darauf, dass nach Putin es einen harten Umbruch geben wird und direkt ein "verurteilter" und eingesperrter Oppositionspolitiker übernimmt?
Woher soll den so eine Person die Macht haben? Beliebtheit im Volk ist das eine, es braucht aber in der Führungsriege (Militär, Wirtschaft, Oligarchen, Justiz,...) Verbündete, sonst ist man schnell weg. Das ist ja schon ganz anderen passiert.
Wenn es zu einem Machtvakuum kommt, kann es auch schnell wieder ganz anders in Russland zugehen. Schau an was nach Stalins Tod oder dem Zusammenbruch der Sowjetunion passiert ist.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Juni 2022)

Parpo schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf, dass nach Putin es einen harten Umbruch geben wird und direkt ein "verurteilter" und eingesperrter Oppositionspolitiker übernimmt?
> Woher soll den so eine Person die Macht haben? Beliebtheit im Volk ist das eine, es braucht aber in der Führungsriege (Militär, Wirtschaft, Oligarchen, Justiz,...) Verbündete, sonst ist man schnell weg. Das ist ja schon ganz anderen passiert.
> Wenn es zu einem Machtvakuum kommt, kann es auch schnell wieder ganz anders in Russland zugehen. Schau an was nach Stalins Tod oder dem Zusammenbruch der Sowjetunion passiert ist.


bist du auch Systemtreu?
Nawalny ist im Knast weil es Putin will!
Nelson Mandela ist auch aus *Politischer Haft* Präsident geworden.
Und ich wünsche mir keine Sowjetunion, ich wünsche mir ein gemäßigtes
Russland so wie zb. Deutschland.


----------



## leo (10 Juni 2022)

Bei Nawalny wäre ich vorsichtig. Er soll auch ziemlich nationalistische Intentionen haben, aber das ändert natürlich nichts daran, das er zu unrecht im Knast sitzt.


----------



## Parpo (10 Juni 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> bist du auch Systemtreu?
> Nawalny ist im Knast weil es Putin will!
> Nelson Mandela ist auch aus *Politischer Haft* Präsident geworden.
> Und ich wünsche mir keine Sowjetunion, ich wünsche mir ein gemäßigtes


Was veranlasst dich anzunehmen ich wäre Systemtreu?
Nur weil man nicht glaubt, ein gemäßigter, pro Europäischer Flügel wird sich durchsetzen ist man nicht Systemtreu. 
Ja, Putin will es so und wie viele in der Führungsriege stellen sich gegen ihn?
Und wie lange nachdem Mandela ins Gefängnis gekommen ist, ist er Präsident geworden?
Wünsche ich mir aus, nur ist das eben nur Utopie und nichts deutet Stand jetzt darauf, dass es nach Putin in eine andere Richtung geht. Das ist nicht Systemtreu, das ist Realismus


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Juni 2022)

Wir warten erstmal wenn die Sanktionen wirklich beim kleinen Mann ankommen!


----------



## Parpo (10 Juni 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wir warten erstmal wenn die Sanktionen wirklich beim kleinen Mann ankommen!


Wenn sie der kleine Mann in Russland spürt, spürt die Sanktionen aber auch der kleine Mann im Westen.
Hier ist auch die Frage, wer hält es länger durch. Putin hat wohl mehr Möglichkeiten den Westen zu trennen. Erste Risse zeigen sich ja schon (Ungarn,...). Mit der Zeit, wird das nicht weniger werden und auch die normalen Bürger werden sich irgendwann fragen, bis zu welcher Grenze es gehen soll. Wie viel soll man noch mehr zahlen? Dann kann sich die Stimmung auch schnell drehen und man schreibt der Ukraine vor, was sie zu akzeptieren hat und was nicht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Juni 2022)

Parpo schrieb:


> Dann kann sich die Stimmung auch schnell drehen *und man schreibt der Ukraine vor, was sie zu akzeptieren hat und was nicht.*


Soso, du meinst man wird sich hier auf das Niveau Putins begeben.


----------



## JesperMP (10 Juni 2022)

Parpo schrieb:


> Wie viel soll man noch mehr zahlen?


Es handelt sich nicht (nur) um Geld.
Freiheit, Demokratie, Menschenrechte sind bedroht, und nicht nur für die Ukrainer sondern für uns.
Und wenn man nur über Geld denkt, dann überlege ob es weniger kostet über die Dauer wenn Putin die Ukrainische Ressourcen übernimmt. Dann werden wir nochmehr abhängig von Putin.


----------



## leo (10 Juni 2022)

@Parpo: Mal ehrlich, Du bist doch Rudi, oder?


----------



## s_kraut (10 Juni 2022)

Zwei Tage, zwei Ereignisse, die die Frage aufwerfen: Mann in welcher Welt lebst du?

Gestern: Lawrow will nach Serbien jetten. Hat dabei völlig vergessen, dass die meisten Staaten westlich der russischen Grenzen ihren Luftraum ebenso zu halten wie Russland seinen Luftraum den Westlern gegenüber. Er tut das was er am besten kann, bockt, schimpft und flucht. Fliegt man halt in die Türkei.

Heute: Scholz will nach Serbien jetten. Hat dabei völlig vergessen, dass er kein Außenminister ist, auch kein EU-Abgeordneter. Eigentlich muss er in Berlin Entscheidungen treffen soll (ich bin ja als Bürger quasi sein Auftraggeber) und keine Spassreisen machen. 
Mir kommt es so vor, der Kerl nutzt jede Gelegenheit um sich weg zu ducken und er überlässt das Feld den Aktiven. Und die Schwachen überlässt er ihrem Schicksal.

So eine Schande für uns alle.

Vor allem in ein paar Monaten wird er sehr viel und intensiv reisen müssen und sich wegducken wenn die Hungerkrise losgeht weil der Weizen fehlt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Juni 2022)

In Serbien hat er auch mal wieder Porzellan zerschlagen,
erst in Südafrika, jetzt in Serbien.
Innenpolitik kann er nicht, Außenpolitik kann er nicht, in
der größten Ausnahmesituation der EU stellt er Deutschland
immer mehr ins Abseits. 
Wann lässt er endlich Profis an die Arbeit under geht in Pension.


----------



## Blockmove (11 Juni 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> In Serbien hat er auch mal wieder Porzellan zerschlagen,
> erst in Südafrika, jetzt in Serbien.
> Innenpolitik kann er nicht, Außenpolitik kann er nicht, in
> der größten Ausnahmesituation der EU stellt er Deutschland
> ...



war eigentlich schon vorher klar und sein Können hat er auch in Hamburg gezeigt.
Habeck und Baerbock treffen Entscheidungen und machen Politik (ob‘s sie richtig ist, sei dahingestellt) und Scholz zögert und zaudert. Ist aus meiner Sicht noch schlimmer als früher Scharping.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Juni 2022)

Es sind doch selbst die Kleinigkeiten, jetzt wo die Bundeswehr gefragt
ist, lässt er eine bessere Hausfrau im Amt der Verteidigungsministerium,
obwohl die Strack-Zimmermann mehr als geeignet ist für den Posten.
Da braucht es jetzt eine Fachkraft und kein Lückenfüller.
Schade das wir als Bürger keine Vertrauensfrage stellen können und
immer fünf Jahre warten müssen.


----------



## Blockmove (11 Juni 2022)

Ich denk mal bei der Besetzung von Posten spielt die Partei eine größere Rolle … Da hat Scholz wenig bis gar nix zu sagen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Juni 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich denk mal bei der Besetzung von Posten spielt die Partei eine größere Rolle … Da hat Scholz wenig bis gar nix zu sagen.


Warum nicht er ist doch sonst auch ein "Basta-Kanzler"


----------



## Ralle (11 Juni 2022)

Es ist schon interessant, außer den Armin, konnte ich mir keinen schlechteren Kanzler vorstellen, als den derzeitigen. (Ach ne, selbst Armin wär besser gewesen) Noch dazu einer, der potentiell vor dem Kadi landen wird, wenn es mal mit seiner Lieblingsbank in Hamburg so richtig losgeht. Der trifft nie Entscheidungen, die nicht achtfach abgesichert sind und für die nicht irgendein Sündenbock bereitsteht. Ich schäme mich jedenfalls für ihn.


----------



## Blockmove (11 Juni 2022)

Nunja ich bin mir gar nicht so sicher was Scholz selbst entscheidet und wie weit die div. Gruppen und Grüppchen in der SPD da Einfluss nehmen. Nach außen hin hört man nämlich kaum mehr was von den Parteigrößen … und daher denke ich, dass da die endlosen Diskussionen in den Parteizirkeln geführt werden. Wär zumindest bei der SPD nix Neues.
Scholz hat sicher nicht die Machtbasis  in der Partei wie sie seine Vorgängerin bei der CDU hatte.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Juni 2022)

Die SPD macht ja nur ein Teil des Dreierbündnis aus,
FDP und Grüne scheinen Realistischer zu sein.  
Sind die SPD mittlerweile noch Linker als die Linken?
Ist Scholz nur ein Schuljunge?
In Serbien und Südafrika hatte er auf jeden Fall
eine große Fresse.


----------



## Ralle (11 Juni 2022)

@Blockmove 
Aber wenn er nichts zu sagen hat, dann soll er doch lieber die F... halten und nicht immer so dusselig rumlavieren.
Und den Ukrainern dauern etwas zu versprechen und dann nichts auf die Reihe zu bekommen, nicht mal irgendwelche Ringtauschgeschäfte mit Griechenland und Polen, das ist doch das Letzte!


----------



## s_kraut (12 Juni 2022)

Scholz spielt weiter Außenministerin (gelingt bis auf die Perücke einigermaßen), bereist den Balkan und genießt Häppchen.
Während dessen ruhig und ungestört, Putin zerstört weiter Land, Gut und Mensch in der Ukraine.

Und dazu sondert Scholz noch recht befremdliche Worte ab wie hier von einem Ex-General zitiert (ab Minute 2).


----------



## Blockmove (12 Juni 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> @Blockmove
> Aber wenn er nichts zu sagen hat, dann soll er doch lieber die F... halten und nicht immer so dusselig rumlavieren.
> Und den Ukrainern dauern etwas zu versprechen und dann nichts auf die Reihe zu bekommen, nicht mal irgendwelche Ringtauschgeschäfte mit Griechenland und Polen, das ist doch das Letzte!


Nein, er kann nicht die Fresse halten ... er muss ja das rausposaunen, was ihm seine Parteikollegen auftragen.
Natürlich immer vorher geprüft, ob es im "Notfall" einen Schuldigen gibt.

Ich hab mich neulich mit einem Kollegen in den USA unterhalten.
Dort wird Merkel als Aussenpolitikerin richtig vermisst.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Juni 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich hab mich neulich mit einem Kollegen in den USA unterhalten.
> Dort wird Merkel als Aussenpolitikerin richtig vermisst.


Das waren noch Zeiten, als wir eine Kanzlerin hatten
für die wie uns nicht schämen mussten und die Weltweit
geschätzt wurde. 
In einen viertel Jahr alles zunichte gemacht.


----------



## Blockmove (12 Juni 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das waren noch Zeiten, als wir eine Kanzlerin hatten
> für die wie uns nicht schämen mussten und die Weltweit
> geschätzt wurde.



Im Rest der Welt deutlich mehr als hier bei uns


----------



## Plan_B (12 Juni 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das waren noch Zeiten, als wir eine Kanzlerin hatten


Was man hatte war immer besser als was man hat.

Als sie noch da war, waren auch sehr viele nicht mit ihr zufrieden.
Beurteilen wir doch Herrn Scholz, wenn er weg ist, denn Politik in einer Demokratie ist ein seehr schwerfälliges Schiff. Da haben Diktaturen und Autokratien deutliche Vorteile.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Juni 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Was man hatte war immer besser als was man hat.
> 
> Als sie noch da war, waren auch sehr viele nicht mit ihr zufrieden.
> Beurteilen wir doch Herrn Scholz, wenn er weg ist, denn Politik in einer Demokratie ist ein seehr schwerfälliges Schiff. Da haben Diktaturen und Autokratien deutliche Vorteile.


Ich war der Meinung das Merkel gut war, noch zur ihrer Regierungszeit.
Scholz hat in etwas mehr als 100 Tagen, soviel Porzellan zerschlagen,
das hat Merkel in 16 Jahren nicht geschafft.


----------



## Markus (12 Juni 2022)

Also ich finde/fand beide doof.

Auch wenn ich nicht alle Positionen von Merz teile finde ich es OK, daß die CDU endlich wieder eine Führung hat die sie wählbar macht nachdem die Hexe ihn jahrelang vernichten wollte. Wie scheißegal ihr alles drum herum war sieht man an dem was dabei hervorgebracht wurde. Egal ob AKK oder Laschet. Gegen Merkels letzte Machterhaltungsidee ist Scholz wirklich das kleinere Übel. Merkel ist Schuld das wir Scholz haben. Mit Merz an der Spitze hätten die sogenannten Sozialdemokraten sicher keinen wirecard/cumex Kanzler gestellt. Aber mit Kanzlern zeigt die SPD dann immer ihre ganze Kompetenz. "von links unten nach rechts oben" Gasgerd? Die korupptesten FDP und CDU Politiker der letzten Jahrzehnte zusammen schaffen nicht was Gerd und Olaf drauf haben... Habe noch nie verstanden warum, bis auf ein paar Beamten/Lehrer die ferab der Realität existieren, Menschen doof genug sein können die SPD zu wählen. OK... Letztes Jahr konnte ich es erstmals ein bisschen verstehen... Viele habe ihr Kreuz da aus Notwehr gegen das Geschöpf der Hexe gemacht...


----------



## Heinileini (12 Juni 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich war der Meinung das Merkel gut war, noch zur ihrer Regierungszeit.
> Scholz hat in etwas mehr als 100 Tagen, soviel Porzellan zerschlagen,
> das hat Merkel in 16 Jahren nicht geschafft.


Täuscht mich meine Erinnerung so sehr? War es nicht so, dass Frau Merkel pausenlos vorgeworfen wurde, sie habe von Herrn Kohl voll und ganz die Taktik des Aussitzens übernommen und, dass heissersehnte Stellungnahmen ihrerseits sehr, sehr lange ausblieben oder nie erfolgt sind?
Ist es nicht so, dass Herr Scholz quasi während der Amtsübernahme in eine Situation gestürzt wurde, die mit (fast) nichts aus der Ära Merkel vergleichbar ist ("ZeitenWende").
Herr Scholz hat sich bisher zumindest nicht erlaubt, Stellungnahmen sooo lange hinauszuzögern.
Die Schnelligkeit seiner Stellungnahmen und die Situation ("Feind hört mit" und "Abstimmung mit den EU- und NATO-Partnern erfordelich") bringt es doch wohl automatisch mit sich, dass er aus taktischen Gründen nicht alles detailliert geschweige denn voreilig ausposaunen kann.
Was hat Frau Merkel denn zu ihrer Regierungszeit getan, das dem Herrn Putin deutlich gezeigt hätte, dass seine anfänglich etwas zögerlicheren Annexionen von uns nicht toleriert werden?
Wir waren froh, dass der kalte Krieg vorbei war und haben überschwänglich sowohl als auch leichtsinnig darauf reagiert.
Es stand nur noch unser Wunschdenken auf dem Programm ... bis zum Eintritt der "ZeitenWende".


----------



## Blockmove (12 Juni 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Täuscht mich meine Erinnerung so sehr? War es nicht so, dass Frau Merkel pausenlos vorgeworfen wurde, sie habe von Herrn Kohl voll und ganz die Taktik des Aussitzens übernommen und, dass heissersehnte Stellungnahmen ihrerseits sehr, sehr lange ausblieben oder nie erfolgt sind?
> Ist es nicht so, dass Herr Scholz quasi während der Amtsübernahme in eine Situation gestürzt wurde, die mit (fast) nichts aus der Ära Merkel vergleichbar ist ("ZeitenWende").
> Herr Scholz hat sich bisher zumindest nicht erlaubt, Stellungnahmen sooo lange hinauszuzögern.
> Die Schnelligkeit seiner Stellungnahmen und die Situation ("Feind hört mit" und "Abstimmung mit den EU- und NATO-Partnern erfordelich") bringt es doch wohl automatisch mit sich, dass er aus taktischen Gründen nicht alles detailliert geschweige denn voreilig ausposaunen kann.



Vielleicht sollte man an dieser Stelle mal zwischen der Innen- und der Außenpolitik von Merkel trennen.
Deutschland hatte in der EU eine Führungsrolle. Denk mal z.B. an Griechenland.
Oder ihre Rolle in den G7 als Counterpart von Trump.
Trump wollte damals übrigends eine deutlich engere Zusammenarbeit mit Putin.
Merkel hat abgelehnt und auf das Minsker-Abkommen verwiesen.
Also aussenpolitisch  - denke ich - hat sie mehr richtig gemacht als in der Innenpolitik


----------



## Ralle (12 Juni 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Ist es nicht so, dass Herr Scholz quasi während der Amtsübernahme in eine Situation gestürzt wurde, die mit (fast) nichts aus der Ära Merkel vergleichbar ist ("ZeitenWende").
> Herr Scholz hat sich bisher zumindest nicht erlaubt, Stellungnahmen sooo lange hinauszuzögern.


Ne, das was der Herr Scholz so abläßt, ist ja noch schlimmer, als gar nichts zu sagen! Der lügt, widerspricht mit seinen Taten (oder besser Nichttaten) seinen eigenen Aussagen. Der Typ ist schlimmr als ein Kaugummi.

PS: Aber in Serbien (Korrektur, Slowenien war falsches Land) hatte er wohl Recht mit seiner umstridttenen Aussage ABER es wäre hier politisch mal besser gewesen, die Klappe zu halten und nicht den Vorsprecher der EU zu geben. Der ist einfach unfähig, tut mir leid. Wenn sich zwei Länder gegenseitig nicht anerkennen wollen, sollten sie natürlich nicht in die EU aufgenommen werden, das kann man schon verstehen. Aber das muß nicht er erklären und das muß nicht jetzt geklärt werden!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Juni 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> PS: Aber in Slowenien hatte er wohl Recht mit seiner umstridttenen Aussage ABER es wäre hier politisch mal besser gewesen, die Klappe zu halten und nciht den Vorsprecher der EU zu geben. Der ist einfach unfähig, tut mir leid. Wenn sich zwei Länder gegenseitig nciht anerkennen wollen, sollten sie natürlich nicht in die EU aufgenommen werden, das kann man schon verstehen. Aber das muß nicht er erklären und das muß nicht jetzt geklärt werden!


Das war Serbien in Verbindung mit den Kosovo.

Jetzt reist er ja mit Marcon und Draghi nach Kiev, 
dann wird er wohl berichten Das Rheinmetall die 
Panzer fertig hat und abgeholt werden können. 
Dann kann endlich ein Panzer sechs Minuten feuern 
und das war es dann aber auch.


----------



## Plan_B (12 Juni 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Panzer fertig hat und


Ich denke, der Marder ist fertig.
Für den Gepard war doch das mit den 60000 Schuss- Munition begrenzt, weil die Schweiz keine Ausführ erlaubt.
Ich find es immer wieder toll, wenn aus kleinen Infoschnipseln völlig neue Nachrichten kreiert werden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Juni 2022)

Sag ich doch 6 Minuten feuern für 1 Panzer!


----------



## Plan_B (12 Juni 2022)

Guck Dir mal das Imagevideo vom Gepard an. Das sind kurze automatisierte Feuerstösse. Ja, die Kadenz ist bei 1100. Aber da wird nicht manuell gefeuert.
Und dass die Schweiz dagegen ist, kannst Du Scholz nicht anlasten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Juni 2022)

Trotzdem sind 60.000 Schuss ein Witz das reicht ja nicht
einmal für ein Manöver und Scholz laste ich an das er sich
anscheinend nicht um Alternativen kümmert.


----------



## Plan_B (12 Juni 2022)

Wie lange der Aufbau neuer Produktionslinien dauert, sollte der eine oder andere von uns mindestens erahnen können.
Die Bundesregierung hatte lange vor der Gepardankündogung eine Anfrage an die Schweiz wegen der Mumpeln gemacht. Man kann sich jz trefflich streiten, ob das Gepardangebot überflüssig war, da die Schweiz keine Mumpeln liefern will.
Man kann der BW jedenfalls keien Vorwurf machen, dass für ausgemustertes Gerät nur Restbestände an Munition verfügbar sind.
Ebenso ist mir die zögerliche Nato-Haltung verständlich, aktuelle modernste Kampftechnik zu liefern. Da sind nunmal auch strategische Aspekte zu berücksichtigen. Taktische Vorteile durch technische Schmankerl schmelzen mit jedem erbeuteten Gerät schnell dahin.

PS: Vorstellen kann ich mi auch, dass man durch das Gepardangeot die Eidgenossen in Zugzwang bringen wollte und sich verpokert hat.

Für den Marder fertigt Rheinmezall die Mumpeln und hat ausreichende Produktionskapazität in Aussicht gestellt.


----------



## Heinileini (12 Juni 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Taktische Vorteile durch technische Schmankerl schmelzen mit jedem erbeuteten Gerät schnell dahin.


Und die Zuliefer-Industrie hält ja jetzt schon die Lieferungen an uns zurück, um dann den neuen KundenKreis zügig mit den technischen Schmankerln beliefern zu können ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Juni 2022)

So richtig will sich das für mich nicht erschließen,
letztendlich ist Deutschland einer der größten 
Waffenschmieden der Welt. Alles was wir anbieten
sind ausgemusterte Panzer und Helme.


----------



## Plan_B (12 Juni 2022)

Wir müssen uns auch an NATO Regeln halten. So einfach ist das alles nicht.

Letzte Äusserungen bzgl. Zarenreich und so zwingen uns auch, den realen Bündnisfall ernsthaft kalkulieren zu müssen.
Und wie es um die techmische Einsatzbereitschaft der BW steht, konnte man in der Presse der letzten 20 Jahre verfolgen 🤔


----------



## Heinileini (12 Juni 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> So richtig will sich das für mich nicht erschließen,
> letztendlich ist Deutschland einer der größten
> Waffenschmieden der Welt. Alles was wir anbieten
> sind ausgemusterte Panzer und Helme.


Wieviele nicht ausgemusterte, jedoch funktionsfähige Panzer könnten wir denn liefern, wenn wir wollten?
Anscheinend hat es bei den Waffen auch einen TechnologieWandel gegeben, so dass es nicht mehr so sehr und ausschliesslich auf's SchmiedeKnowHow ankommt. 
Vermutlich haben unsere Waffenschmieden auch nicht Waffen auf Halde produziert, um sich bei einer völlig überraschend aufgetretenen Nachfrage eine goldene Nase damit verdienen zu können. Sie dürften sich wohl eher (wenn auch widerwillig) an unsere ExportBeschränkungen angepasst haben.


----------



## Plan_B (12 Juni 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wenn sich zwei Länder gegenseitig nciht anerkennen wollen, sollten sie natürlich nicht in die EU aufgenommen werden, das kann man schon verstehen. Aber das muß nicht er erklären und das muß nicht jetzt geklärt werden!


Das mag zutreffen, wenn diese Länder keine direkte Grenze zueinander haben. Der aktuelle Konflikt in der Ukraine und der schwelende in China lassen aber erahnen, wie wichtig die gegenseitige Anerkennung ist.

Bei einem Land, das keine direkte Grenze hat, signalisiert die Anerkennung oder Nichtanerkennung einen Standpunkt oder eine Rücksichtnahme auf einen anderen Staat, lässt aber nicht eine direkte militärische Eskalation vermuten.

Unter dem Gesichtspunkt der aktuellen politischen Entwicklungen halte ich es also durchaus für wichtig, mindestens die Länder ringsrum anzuerkennen un ihrer Souveränität. Wann wenn nicht jetzt will man darüber diskutieren. Jetzt wollen ganz viele forciert in Nato/EU. Warum soll also Deutschland hier nicht mal eben einen Standpunkt herausstellen.


----------



## Heinileini (12 Juni 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wenn sich zwei Länder gegenseitig nicht anerkennen wollen, sollten sie natürlich nicht in die EU aufgenommen werden, das kann man schon verstehen.


Ist eines der beiden Länder bereits Mitglied der EU, so wird es schon durch sein Veto dafür sorgen, dass das andere nicht in die Gemeinschaft aufgenommen wird.
Befinden sich beide in der AntragsPhase, so müssen natürlich die EU-Mitglieder ausfpassen, dass nicht beide gleichzeitig aufgenommen werden.


Ralle schrieb:


> Aber das muß nicht er erklären und das muß nicht jetzt geklärt werden!


Nein, eigentlich sollte das tatsächlich so durchsichtig und so selbstverständlich sein, dass keine explizite Erwähnung erforderlich ist.
Aber welcher Politiker kann es sich schon verkneifen, etwas Selbstverständliches zu formulieren, zumal wenn damit einer anderen, "schwierigeren" Aussage aus dem Wege gegangen werden kann? 



Plan_B schrieb:


> Bei einem Land, das keine direkte Grenze hat, ...


Ob direkte oder keine direkte gemeinsame Grenze, was macht das letztlich für einen Unterschied?
Beide (zukünftige) EU-Mitglieder müssen "kompatibel" zur EU aber natürlich auch zueinander sein.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Juni 2022)

Grundsätzlich muss in der EU auch mal endlich etwas 
passieren, das nicht ein oder zwei einzelne Länder die 
EU blockieren und erpressen, wie jetzt oder immer wieder
Ungarn, wo ich langsam glaube das es ein verlängerter Arm
des Kremel ist.


----------



## Plan_B (12 Juni 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich muss in der EU auch mal endlich etwas
> passieren


Und was? Rausschmiss? Regeländerung?
Wir sind in unserem Demokratiekäfig gefangen. Als alles noch eine relative Gutwelt war, wurden die Regln geschaffen.
Die Türkei als Nato-Mitglied ist IMHO auch nur wegen der Blockadefähigkeit des Schwarzmeerzugangs wichtig.

Historisch oberflächlich betrachtet, habe ich den Eindruck, dass es in der Geschichte häufiger so war, dass Demokratien in Autokratien gewandelt wurden, wenn es militärisch eng wurde. Einfach um die Diskussionen über das, was dann zu tun ist, zu beschränken.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Juni 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Und was? Rausschmiss?


Eine Mehrheitsentscheidun 23 von 27 zum Beispiel sollten reichen, 
das ist immer noch mehr als Demokratisch. 
Ein Rausschmiss muß es auch nicht sein eine Kürzung der Subventionen 
wirkt oft Wunder. 
Alleine die Gesetzesänderungen in Polen und Ungarn zeigen doch was los
ist, die bewegen sich doch von den  Grundsätzen der EU Weg und machen
was Sie wollen.


----------



## Mirko123 (12 Juni 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Eine Mehrheitsentscheidun 23 von 27 zum Beispiel sollten reichen,
> das ist immer noch mehr als Demokratisch.


Also wenn ich mir die Länder wie Serbien, Türkei usw anschaue die auch rein wollen, würde sich auch dieser Schlüssel nicht eignen. 
Diese Orbans finden es doch geil auf dicke Hose zu machen. Andererseits sieht  man ja aktuell wie wichtig ein geeintes Europa ist (zumindest eine gemeinsame Institution). Vielleicht wirds ggf doch noch auf eine EU- Mitgliedschaft erster und zweiter Klasse geben (wie auch immer das dann ausgestaltet wird). Irgendwann kann man nicht mehr jeden Vollpfosten mitziehen.


----------



## s_kraut (12 Juni 2022)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wirds ggf doch noch auf eine EU- Mitgliedschaft erster und zweiter Klasse geben (wie auch immer das dann ausgestaltet wird). Irgendwann kann man nicht mehr jeden Vollpfosten mitziehen.


Die Idee finde ich recht gut. Z.B. Kerneuropa und Satelliten. Oder Gründungsnationen und Newbies. Oder Einzahler und Nutznießer ... irgend so wie.
Ähnliche Gedanken sollte die UN auch erwägen und die Nato. 
Es geht doch nicht, dass sich Gemeinschaften von einzelnen auf der Nase rumtanzen lassen. Je größer die Gemeinschaft, desto handlungsunfähiger.....klingt nach Fehlkonstruktion!


----------



## Parpo (13 Juni 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Soso, du meinst man wird sich hier auf das Niveau Putins begeben.


Früher oder später wird der Druck auf die Politik zu groß werden. Je mehr sich alles verteuert, desto schneller wird es gehen. Und dann sind einem die eigenen Interessen wohl mehr wert als die der Ukraine. Auch wenn es ziemlich kurzsichtig ist. In der Ukraine wird ja im Grunde auch für unsere Werte gekämpft.


----------



## Parpo (13 Juni 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Es handelt sich nicht (nur) um Geld.
> Freiheit, Demokratie, Menschenrechte sind bedroht, und nicht nur für die Ukrainer sondern für uns.
> Und wenn man nur über Geld denkt, dann überlege ob es weniger kostet über die Dauer wenn Putin die Ukrainische Ressourcen übernimmt. Dann werden wir nochmehr abhängig von Putin.


Das brauchst du mir nicht sagen. Sag das den Politikern, die dann kurz vor einer Wahl stehen. Dort wird man sich nämlich auf die eigene Bevölkerung konzentrieren, man will nämlich deren Stimmen. Wenn der Druck zu groß wird, fällt man leicht um. Und dann geht man auch sehr oft den vermeintlich leichteren Weg.


----------



## Parpo (13 Juni 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Eine Mehrheitsentscheidun 23 von 27 zum Beispiel sollten reichen,
> das ist immer noch mehr als Demokratisch.


Diese Regel kann man ja gerne beschließen. Leider braucht es für diese Regeländerung aber eine einstimmige Entscheidung
Man muss nunmal alle mitnehmen. Wenn man beginnt einige Länder nicht mehr erst zu nehmen, nicht mehr mit ihnen zu diskutieren,... dann war es das auch mit der EU.


----------



## jensemann (13 Juni 2022)

> Trotzdem sind 60.000 Schuss ein Witz das reicht ja nicht
> einmal für ein Manöver ...


Das zeigt, dass du keine Ahnung von der Funktionsweise der Geparden hast. 
Für ein Ziel in der Größe eines gepanzerten Kampfhubschraubers braucht der Gepard maximal 10 Schuß. Für einen Kampfjet genügen 4 - 5 Schuß. Die Treffgenauigkeit ist außerordentlich hoch. Wer die Geräte mal in Aktion erlebt hat, will auf keinen Fall am falschen Ende der Kanone sein.
Die 680 Schuß Kampfbeladung EINES Gepard könnten durchaus für die Auslöschung eines russischen Kampfgeschwaders sorgen.
Auf jeden Fall würde das Wissen um die Anwesenheit der Geparden auf dem Gefechtsfeld die Motivation der russischen Piloten deutlich dämpfen.


----------



## leo (13 Juni 2022)

Endlich tut mal jemand was.
In Japan hat ein Priester eine Putin Voodoo Puppe an einen Baum genagelt. Im Bauch steckte eine Nadel mit Zettel "Bitte um Hilfe für Erledigung des Problems". Der arme Kerl bekommt jetzt eine Anzeige wegen Sachbeschädigung, weil es ein heiliger Baum war, aber vieleicht hilfts ja . Quelle NDR-Info.


----------



## Plan_B (14 Juni 2022)

Interessant - in meinen Laienaugen - ein Artikel heute auf Spiegel.de, der sich mit der Diskrepanz ukrainiscjer  Forderungen/Bitten um schwere Waffen und realer Verfügbarkeit auseinandersetzt.
Da stellt sich mir die Frage, wer heute überhaupt einem (konventionellem) Angriff durch einen der drei Giganten ernsthaft was emtgegen setzen könnte.

PS: gerde bemerkt, dass der Artikel hinter der Paywall verschwunden ist. Vorhin war er noch offen...


----------



## s_kraut (14 Juni 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Interessant - in meinen Laienaugen - ein Artikel heute auf Spiegel.de, der sich mit der Diskrepanz ukrainiscjer  Forderungen/Bitten um schwere Waffen und realer Verfügbarkeit auseinandersetzt.
> Da stellt sich mir die Frage, wer heute überhaupt einem (konventionellem) Angriff durch einen der drei Giganten ernsthaft was emtgegen setzen könnte.
> 
> PS: gerde bemerkt, dass der Artikel hinter der Paywall verschwunden ist. Vorhin war er noch offen...


Der Artikel ist wieder da.

Was mich (jetzt wird es persönlich) extrem ärgert, ist die Diskussion ob die ukrainischen Forderungen gerechtfertigt seien.

Weil die meisten vortragenden Diskutierenden überhaupt keine Ahnung haben wie es ist, als Angegriffener auf unbestimmte Zeit (und das kann Monate gehen) in der Kanalisation, im U-Bahnschacht oder im Keller eines Industriebetriebs irgendwie zu überleben. 
Die wenigsten von uns wissen so etwas ... aber man kann es sich vorstellen.

Die bittere Kröte kommt noch zum Schlucken: das Verweilen in der geschilderten Unterwelt obliegt den Alten, Frauen und Kindern, ggf. auch den Verletzten wenn sie es dahin schaffen. 
Den Verteidigern an der Front im Graben wünsche ich ein langes Leben


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Juli 2022)

Russisches Kriegsschiff, f*** dich …!

Die russischen Truppen sind nun weg von der Schlangeninsel.


----------



## s_kraut (1 Juli 2022)

Der stehende Mittelfinger steht, der steht wie meiner!

Aber der Haufen Schrott der da im Hintergrund schwimmt, befindet sich in Echt längst auf Spezialoperation unter Wasser.#

Denazifizierung der Schwarzsee, die Mocwa lauert tief.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Juli 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Zumal das Motiv unzutreffend ist


Das Motiv ist vom 12. April. Das Schiff sank 2 Tage später ( 14. April )


----------



## s_kraut (1 Juli 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das Motiv ist vom 12. April. Das Schiff sank 2 Tage später ( 14. April )


Ach Mike du hast gar nichts verstanden.

Kein Schiff sank.

Es sind mehrerer Schiffe auf Unterwasser-Spezialoperation.
Edit: Putins Streitkräfte suchen weiter nach Nazis, wenn auf dem Land keine fündig geworden sind dann sucht man weiter am Meeresboden. 
#
Interessant wird wenn auch dort keine gefunden werden, vielleicht sollte man mal am eigenen Hof kehren!


----------



## hucki (1 Juli 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> ..., die Mocwa lauert tief.


Kyrillisches k vergessen...
😜

😂


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 Juli 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Edit: Putins Streitkräfte suchen weiter nach Nazis, wenn auf dem Land keine fündig geworden sind dann sucht man weiter am Meeresboden.


In der ukrainischen Botschaft in Deutschland dürfte er fündig werden.


----------



## Blockmove (2 Juli 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> In der ukrainischen Botschaft in Deutschland dürfte er fündig werden.




Bei allem Verständnis für die Situation der Ukraine ...
Aber so langsam sollte Melnyk vielleicht mal einen längeren Heimaturlaub antreten.


----------



## Mirko123 (2 Juli 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Bei allem Verständnis für die Situation der Ukraine ...
> Aber so langsam sollte Melnyk vielleicht mal einen längeren Heimaturlaub antreten.



Blockmove, wenn ich mir Deine bisherigen Beiträge so anschaue, dann ist es Dir ja ganz wichtig zu betonen, dass es in der Ukraine auch viel Korruption gibt, dass die Ukraine wie auch Russland auf die Macht der Bilder setzt usw. Also unterschwellig immer schön Ukraine und Russland  gleichsetzen. 
Kaum findet sich ein Ukrainischer Vollpfosten, da aber schön mit Vergnügen einschlagen. Kein Wort zu den Hitler  Fans in der Wagner- Gruppe usw. Sag mal, was sind Deine waren Motive Dich hier so zu äußern?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 Juli 2022)

Der Melnyk ist doch in der Ukraine (zumindest Westukraine) nicht der einzige mit so einer Einstellung. Ab 2015 fanden sich in den Medien hier auch noch etliche Berichte darüber, dass dort Faschismus und Nationalismus absolut üblich sind. Aktuell ist das alles verstummt, und alle denken die Ukraine ist ein demokratischer Staat. Ich zumindest habe da so meine Bedenken, dass die Ukraine dahingehend besser dasteht als Russland.

Normalerweise würde hier in Deutschland jemand anderes mit solchen Aussagen wie der Melnyk getroffen hat, eine Anzeige erhalten wegen Holocaustleugung. Aber das Auswärtige Amt wird ja von der Grünen Baerbock geleitet, und bei den Grünen ist Antisemitismus durchaus salonfähig, wenn man sich Gestalten wie Claudia Roth ansieht, und da gibt es noch mehr Personal die dem BDS sehr nahe stehen. Das ist alles seit Jahren bekannt, hindert aber den Deutschen nicht daran diesen Leuten ihre Stimme zu geben. Ich finde das abstoßend.


----------



## Blockmove (3 Juli 2022)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Sag mal, was sind Deine waren Motive Dich hier so zu äußern?



Ok ... ertappt.
Ich bekomme für jeden Beitrag hier 800m³ Erdgas von Gazprom.  
Schließlich will ich es im Winter warm haben 😜
Das Angebot der Ukraine mit 150kg Weizen war mir zu niedrig.
Ausserdem ess ich lieber Roggenbrot


----------



## Blockmove (3 Juli 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Aber das Auswärtige Amt wird ja von der Grünen Baerbock geleitet, und bei den Grünen ist Antisemitismus durchaus salonfähig, wenn man sich Gestalten wie Claudia Roth ansieht, und da gibt es noch mehr Personal die dem BDS sehr nahe stehen. Das ist alles seit Jahren bekannt, hindert aber den Deutschen nicht daran diesen Leuten ihre Stimme zu geben. Ich finde das abstoßend.



Das Problem ist - meiner Meinung nach - eine Trennung zwischen dem Umgang mit dem Staat Israel und Antisemitismus.
In den Ursprüngen wollte BDS eigentlich auf den Umgang und das Verhältnis zwischen Israel und den Palästinensern hinweisen.
Mittlerweile ist es aber instrumentalisiert worden.
Was Claudia Roth da abgeliefert hat, ist schlichtweg unterirdisch.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Juli 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich bekomme für jeden Beitrag hier 800m³ Erdgas von Gazprom


Du auch??


----------



## Blockmove (3 Juli 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Du auch??


Werden deine Vorräte auch beim Schröder in Hannover gelagert?
Oder hast du in der Zwischenzeit einen eigenen Gasspeicher?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Juli 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Werden deine Vorräte auch beim Schröder in Hannover gelagert?
> Oder hast du in der Zwischenzeit einen eigenen Gasspeicher?


Ja, beim Gas-Gerd. Ich habe ja keine Gasheizung. Ich verkaufe das dann im Winter weiter. Listenpreis x 2500


----------



## Mrtain (3 Juli 2022)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Blockmove, wenn ich mir Deine bisherigen Beiträge so anschaue, dann ist es Dir ja ganz wichtig zu betonen, dass es in der Ukraine auch viel Korruption gibt, dass die Ukraine wie auch Russland auf die Macht der Bilder setzt usw. Also unterschwellig immer schön Ukraine und Russland  gleichsetzen.
> Kaum findet sich ein Ukrainischer Vollpfosten, da aber schön mit Vergnügen einschlagen. Kein Wort zu den Hitler  Fans in der Wagner- Gruppe usw. Sag mal, was sind Deine waren Motive Dich hier so zu äußern?



Naja, Melnyk schlägt ja auch mit Vergnügen auf unsere Vollpfosten ein. Und wie man in den Wald hinein ruft, so schallt es auch gelegentlich mal hinaus.

Das man Melnyk aufgrund der Umstände schon einiges hat durchgehen lassen, übersiehst du anscheinend.

Ich kann deine Aussage über @Blockmove nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Juli 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Ich kann deine Aussage über @Blockmove nicht nachvollziehen.


Vielleicht bekommt er 150kg Weizen??


Blockmove schrieb:


> Das Angebot der Ukraine mit 150kg Weizen war mir zu niedrig.


----------



## Ralle (3 Juli 2022)

Das ist tatsächlich ein wenig vergleichbar mit Israel, man muß nicht alles gut finden, was ein Land tut, um es trotzdem zu unterstützen, weil vlt. die Hauptlinie, der Rahmen stimmt. Und natürlich sind in jedem Land unterschiedliche Strömungen unterwegs und jeder möchte das Bild seines Landes möglichst positiv dargestellt haben. Wenn es danach ginge, wären wir im Ausland noch immer Nazis, weil es halt auch in Deutschland noch immer genug Nazis gibt. Das wird ja auch immer wieder mal von der ausländischen Presse gerne rausgeholt, siehe einschlägige Bilder der Kanzlerin mit Hitlerfrisur- und -Bärtchen. Aber sind wir ein Nazi-Land??? Sehe ich nicht.

Ich persönlich finde derzeit an Russland gar nichts Gutes mehr und ich würde fast (FAST)  jedes Land unterstützen, dass von Russland angegriffen wird. Auch die Bevölkerung kann ich mittlerweile nicht mehr freisprechen, es ist genug Zeit vergangen, es sind genug Wohnhäuser und Einkaufszentren dem Erdboden gleichgemacht worden, dass auch der letzte Russe begriffen haben kann, was da läuft. Die Vorgeschichte spielt überhaupt keine Rolle, im Moment zählen Tatsachen, die schafft Russland. Später wird man sicher wieder auch andere Themen in der Ukraine anschauen, wenn es um Europa und die NATO geht, jetzt ist weder Zeit noch Raum für derartige Betrachtungen, auch wenn Putin das gerne hätte.

@Mirko123
Ich denke @Blockmove darf seine Meinung haben, wie jeder andere auch, ich kann jedenfall nicht sehen, was du in seine Aussagen hineininterpretierst.


----------



## ducati (3 Juli 2022)

Hmm, irgendwie hab ich in den letzten 6 Wochen nix mitgekrigt. Weiss garnicht, wovon hier grad geredet wird 🤔


----------



## Mirko123 (3 Juli 2022)

@Mirko123
Ich denke @Blockmove darf seine Meinung haben, wie jeder andere auch, ich kann jedenfall nicht sehen, was du in seine Aussagen hineininterpretierst.
[/QUOTE]
Also eine "Meinung" erkenne ich bei dem User schon mal gar nicht. Wenn man mal versucht klare Aussagen zu erhalten, flüchtet er sich in Ironie. 
Mir ist eben aufgefallen, dass er (vielleicht auch nur wegen dem Versuchs der "political correctness") Ukraine und Russland schön in einem Atemzug nennt, was unterbewusst das Handeln der dortigen Akteure gleich setzt. Also warum macht er das?


----------



## s_kraut (3 Juli 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Hmm, irgendwie hab ich in den letzten 6 Wochen nix mitgekrigt. Weiss garnicht, wovon hier grad geredet wird 🤔


kannst ja nachlesen wenn es dich interessiert.


----------



## Blockmove (3 Juli 2022)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Mir ist eben aufgefallen, dass er (vielleicht auch nur wegen dem Versuchs der "political correctness") Ukraine und Russland schön in einem Atemzug nennt, was unterbewusst das Handeln der dortigen Akteure gleich setzt. Also warum macht er das?



Wenn ich also beim Thema Korruption Russalnd und die Ukraine gleichsetze, dann legitimiere ich Putins Angriff?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Juli 2022)

Mirko123 schrieb:


> Also eine "Meinung" erkenne ich bei dem User schon mal gar nicht. Wenn man mal versucht klare Aussagen zu erhalten, flüchtet er sich in Ironie.
> Mir ist eben aufgefallen, dass er (vielleicht auch nur wegen dem Versuchs der "political correctness") Ukraine und Russland schön in einem Atemzug nennt, was unterbewusst das Handeln der dortigen Akteure gleich setzt. Also warum macht er das?


Ich finde schon das hier schon sehr differenziert Diskutiert wird,
wir uns sogar gegenseitig heftig angegangen sind.
Und bei den User wenn du Blockmove meinst war für mich eine Meinung
zu erkennen.
Du darfst gerne die Beiträge zitieren wo du meinst ein Muster erkannt zu haben und wir können das Missverständnis vielleicht ausräumen. 

Zu Melnyk unter normalen Zeiten währe er wahrscheinlich schon ausgetauscht,
mit dem Wort Diplomatie kann der nämlich nichts anfangen.


----------



## Ralle (3 Juli 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Zu Melnyk unter normalen Zeiten währe er wahrscheinlich schon ausgetauscht,
> das Wort Diplomatie kann der nämlich nichts anfangen.


Bisher fand ich, hat  er seinen Job gar nicht soooo schlecht gemacht. Er hat unsere Regierung so ziemlich auf Trab gehalten und immer ein wenig vor sich hergetrieben. Das brauchten die auch, Scholz allemal.
Jetzt ist er wohl auf ein sehr schwieriges Gebiet geraten, das zudem extrem vermient ist. Das war auf jedenfall nicht klug, hätte er lieber unterlassen, denn auch in der Ukraine wird dieses Thema sehr kontrovers gesehen und bei uns ist das Alles ohnehin ein schwiergies Thema. Er hat seinem Land an der Stelle einen schlechten Dienst, auch noch zur unpassenden Zeit, erwiesen, finde ich.


----------



## Mrtain (3 Juli 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Bisher fand ich, hat  er seinen Job gar nicht soooo schlecht gemacht. Er hat unsere Regierung so ziemlich auf Trab gehalten und immer ein wenig vor sich hergetrieben. Das brauchten die auch, Scholz allemal.



Ja das stimmt schon teilweise. Aber man hat ihm auch einiges durchgehen lassen - oder es lag einfach daran, dass Scholz einfach Scholz ist.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Juli 2022)

Mit seinen Aussagen gibt er doch Putin Rückenwind, 
der kann jetzt doch sagen seht her ein Nazi Botschafter 
wiegelt jetzt die damaligen Nazis gegen uns auf.


----------



## s_kraut (3 Juli 2022)

Ich hab grad mal als aktiver Teil des Familienrates 2500€ den Ukrainern vor die Füße gelegt.
Erstmals der Armee, vorher hab ich eher übers rote Kreuz hingelegt.
Aber hilft ja nix.
Der russische Kompass muss neu justiert werden.









						Stand For Ukraine
					

Gemeinsam unterstützen wir die Ukraine im Kampf gegen die Offensive Russland's. Deine Spende dient den Ukrainischen Streitkräften und akkreditierten humanitären Organisationen. Informiert euch und teilt diese Seite!




					standforukraine.com


----------



## Ralle (4 Juli 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Mit seinen Aussagen gibt er doch Putin Rückenwind,
> der kann jetzt doch sagen seht her ein Nazi Botschafter
> wiegelt jetzt die damaligen Nazis gegen uns auf.


Ja ich finde auch, das war nicht wirklich klug von ihm.


----------



## Roof17 (6 Juli 2022)

Me and my wife every day of life in the morning is a gift from God.

I now live in the city of Kharkov. Since June 15, Kharkiv has been shelled with Iskander rockets every night form Belgorod.
Missiles arrive in 7 pieces. Explosions are terrible. The house is shaking. Russia kills civilians every night in the city of Kharkov.
Russia is constantly lying. Russia is a Nazi state. F*ck Russia.

They make me an offer to сommissioning a machine from Germany. The machine is brand new. 
I happily can't wait for that time. I want to work.

Russia is killing us.


----------



## Plan_B (13 August 2022)

Ich komme immer mehr zu der Überzeugung, dass Putin oder/und seine Führungselite sehr weitsichtig sind. Westliche Bestrebungen, unabhängiger von fossilen Brennstoffen zu werden sind anscheinend auch ein sekundäres Problem. Der Krieg liefert ja hinreichend Gründe, die fossilen zu verknappen, solange man uns damit das Messer an die Brust setzen kann.

Die Zusage der Ukraine, bei Bedarf Strom zu liefern, dürfte, wenn Russlands nächster Verbündeter zuschlägt, nur noch Makulatur sein, nachdem das grösste AKW unter russischer Kontrolle ist.


----------



## Blockmove (13 August 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Ich komme immer mehr zu der Überzeugung, dass Putin oder/und seine Führungselite sehr weitsichtig sind. Westliche Bestrebungen, unabhängiger von fossilen Brennstoffen zu werden sind anscheinend auch ein sekundäres Problem. Der Krieg liefert ja hinreichend Gründe, die fossilen zu verknappen, solange man uns damit das Messer an die Brust setzen kann.



Russland verknappt Rohstoffe und China Chips und sonstige Teile.


----------



## Heinileini (13 August 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Russland verknappt Rohstoffe und China Chips und sonstige Teile.


... und China die Lieferung von Sand an Taiwan. Sand? Ja! Silizium.


----------



## Plan_B (13 August 2022)

Und der Westen soll sich zerfleischen.
Wir werden sehen, ob der Plan aufgeht.
Perfide Strategie, Artillerie am AKW zu stationieren. Knallts, warens die anderen...


----------



## s_kraut (13 August 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Und der Westen soll sich zerfleischen.
> Wir werden sehen, ob der Plan aufgeht.


Aus Pekings Sicht liegt Moskau auch im Westen. Und die meisten anderen Metropolen Russlands liegen in Richtung Europa, weil Russland von Europa her besiedelt worden ist.

Von dem her kann man Xi´s Grinsen schon erkennen. Zumal er jetzt vom günstigen Öl und Gas aus Russland profitiert.


Plan_B schrieb:


> Perfide Strategie, Artillerie am AKW zu stationieren. Knallts, warens die anderen...


Ballern können alle. Der Unterschied scheint, dass die einen halt treffen auf 50cm genau und die anderen auf 50m genau.
Aber was den Russen zuzutrauen wäre ist dass sie Sprengsätze setzen und dann behaupten die Ukrainer hätten ihr AKW selber zerstört.

Ich hoffe, dass der Scheiß bald ein friedliches Ende findet!


----------



## Plan_B (13 August 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass der Scheiß bald ein friedliches Ende findet!


Unwahrscheinlich.








						Historikerin über Putin: "Anspruch auf totale Herrschaft"
					

Die Historikerin Anne Applebaum sieht Parallelen zwischen Putins Russland und den Diktaturen Hitlerdeutschlands und der Sowjetunion. Frieden in der Ukraine könne es nur nach einer militärischen Niederlage Russlands geben, sagte sie im Kontraste-Interview.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Sie formuliert recht elegant, was auch mir so durch den Kopf geistert.


----------



## ducati (13 August 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Unwahrscheinlich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie soll denn eine "militärische Niederlage" einer Atommacht funktionieren? Hat sie das auch formuliert? 🤔


----------



## s_kraut (13 August 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Unwahrscheinlich


Kommt drauf an.

Jedenfalls stirbt die Hoffnung zuletzt und Putin bald.

edit: was Russland da an Militärstrategie zeigt eine Schande. Das hat noch kein Land geschafft, in einem halben Jahr 100000 Mann verheizen.
Und immer wieder die gleichen Fehler.


----------



## Rudi (13 August 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an.
> 
> Jedenfalls stirbt die Hoffnung zuletzt und Putin bald.
> 
> ...


Bist ja ein richtiger Militärstratege. Für mich ist das keine Option irgend einem Menschen den baldigen Tot zu wünschen.


----------



## PN/DP (13 August 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Für mich ist das keine Option irgend einem Menschen den baldigen Tot zu wünschen.


Ach, so undenkbar ist das gar nicht. Machen Saudis und Amis ja auch. Nur nicht bei Putin, weil die Russen könnten nach der ferngesteuerten Tötung zurückschlagen...


----------



## s_kraut (13 August 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Bist ja ein richtiger Militärstratege. Für mich ist das keine Option irgend einem Menschen den baldigen Tot zu wünschen.


Militärstrategen sind wir mit Sicherheit beide nicht.

Trotz deiner Kommentare traue ich dir zu dass du einen gewissen technischen Hintergrund hast und wissen wirst, dass Wünschen allein nix hilft.
Und dass du auch ahnen wirst, dass jede Sekunde der Zahn der Zeit nagt.
Auch für Putin, der ist schon recht weit oben an der Fahnenstange!


----------



## Plan_B (14 August 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Wie soll denn eine "militärische Niederlage" einer Atommacht funktionieren? Hat sie das auch formuliert? 🤔


Das ist der Cliffhanger.
Allerdings hatten wir genau das irgendwo auf den ersten Seiten des Freds ohne Lösung schonmal.


----------



## Markus (14 August 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Bist ja ein richtiger Militärstratege. Für mich ist das keine Option irgend einem Menschen den baldigen Tot zu wünschen.



Was für dich alles "keine Option" ist hast du hier ja schon mehrfach kundgetan.

Kannst du dazu auch mal ein paar Argumente liefern? Oder wie man das an deiner Stelle lößt? Das einzige was ich deinen Beiträgen bisher entnehmen kann, ist, dass die böse Ukraine sich doch gefälligst ergeben soll damit kein weiteres Blut vergossen wird.

Oder gib doch einfach zu dass es dir am liebsten wäre wenn die Spezialoperation bis zur potugisischen  Atlantikküste durchrollt und die Befreier überall in Siegeszügen durch die Straßen bejubelt werden.


----------



## Plan_B (14 August 2022)

Ob jmd dem Putin ein baldiges Ende wünscht oder nicht ist eigentlich egal.
Ich halte es für extrem unwahrscheinlich, dass durch sein Ende, vor allem ein nicht zweifelsfrei natürliches, irgendetwas deeskaliert würde. Er ist für mich momentan nur der ähm "Visionär" der die Umsetzung gewisser Grossmachtsphantasien vorantreibt.
Speziell ein nicht hweifelsfrei natürliches Ende würde ihn als Märtyrer überhöhen und IMHO noch gefährlicher machen.

Der aktuelle Konflikt macht für mich nur offensichtlich schwer zu überwindende (obwohl längst für überwunden gehaltene) kulturelle Unterschiede sichtbar.

Um es anders zu sagen: was hat denn der Wechsel von Trump zu Biden wirklich verändert abgesehen von etwas mehr Diplomatie in der Kommunikation?

Bedauerlicherweise, aber nicht unerwartet haben die Ungarn doch auch schon was spezielles ausgehandelt. Die nächsten folgen noch vor sinkenden Temperaturen. Ganz sicher.


----------



## JesperMP (15 August 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Um es anders zu sagen: was hat denn der Wechsel von Trump zu Biden wirklich verändert abgesehen von etwas mehr Diplomatie in der Kommunikation?


USA ist ja die Lieferant von die grösste Menge und modernste Waffen, wohl die mest entscheidender Waffen, die an Ukraine geliefert sind. Das ist absolut die Entscheidung von Biden.
Wurde Trump dasselbe machen ? Schwierig zu sagen, aber Trump ist absolut ein Putin-Versteher. So viel Putin - Trump verständniss das viele behauptet dass er von Kreml gesteuert war.


----------



## JesperMP (15 August 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Wie soll denn eine "militärische Niederlage" einer Atommacht funktionieren?


Das ist historisch mehrmals passiert:
Frankreichs niederlage in Vietnam.
Frankreich niederlage in die Algerie.
Sovjets niederlage in Afghanistan.
USAs niederlage in Vietnam.
USAs niederlage in Afghanistan.
noch weitere . ?


----------



## Plan_B (15 August 2022)

Mein Gedankensprung über den grossen Teich bezog sich vor allem auf deren Innenpolitik.
Biden mag das eine oder andere Abschaffen wollen, kämpft aber mehr oder minder erfolglos gegen seine Gegner.
In der Folge wird statt der Waffengesetze das Abtreibungsrecht verschärft und Einwanderungsregeln aus der Trump-Ära werden per Gericht durchgesetzt.

Putin hat bei sich so viele gleichgesinnte, wär der Weg, bräuchte es nichtmal Gerichte, um einfach weiterzumachen.

WAs die mil. Niederlage angeht: da das als Krieg gegen den dekadenten Westen bzw. dessen Einfluss und Korruption stilisiert wird, ist das Szenario nicht zu Vergleichen mit Afgahnistan. Noch nichtmal eine Einsicht in eine Niederlage kann ich mir derzeit vorstellen. Zu dick die geschwollene Brust ist, voll revolutionärem Eifer.


----------



## Roof17 (15 August 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Bist ja ein richtiger Militärstratege. Für mich ist das keine Option irgend einem Menschen den baldigen Tot zu wünschen.


Come to me. You will wish to kill a russians in a week. I will provide you with a room and food.

Tonight. Ten S-300 missiles exploded at a distance of 800 meters from me.

All who love a putin and a russians fly to me.


----------



## MFreiberger (15 August 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> USA ist ja die Lieferant von die grösste Menge und modernste Waffen, wohl die mest entscheidender Waffen, die an Ukraine geliefert sind. Das ist absolut die Entscheidung von Biden.
> Wurde Trump dasselbe machen ? Schwierig zu sagen, aber Trump ist absolut ein Putin-Versteher. So viel Putin - Trump verständniss das viele behauptet dass er von Kreml gesteuert war.


Hier möchte ich einmal zu Trump einhaken. Denn ich glaube, dem Trump ist der Putin ziemlich egal. Genauso die Frage, ob Amerika irgendwo die Weltpolizei spielen sollte. Trump hat die USA wie ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen geführt und ist bei jedem, der nicht zu diesem "Unternehmen" gehört, über Leichen gegangen. Es geht ihm einzig und allein um die kurzfristig wirtschaftlichen Interessen der USA. Was mittel- oder langfristig kommt, kann man ja noch sehen. Ein bisschen wie ein Kind, das noch keine Bedürfnisse der Mitmenschen kennt, sondern 100%ig egoistisch reagiert, nur im Hier und Jetzt lebt und sich keine Gedanken über die Zukunft macht.

Biden hat im Prinzip die gleichen Interessen, setzt sie aber nicht so plump durch.

Putin hingegen interessiert die Wirtschaft Russlands nur sekundär. Er will in erster Linie Macht über andere.

Wie heißt es so schön: Der Mensch strebt nach drei Dingen: Geld, Macht, Sex. Wobei diese nicht klar voneinander anzugrenzen sind. Aber es wird immer Schwerpunkte geben:
USA - Geld (dazu wird halt die Macht benötigt, ist aber nur Sekundärziel)
Putin - Macht (Das anhäufen von Geld dient hier dem Ausbau und dem Erhalt der Macht)
Ich muss zugeben, dass mit zu Sex derzeit kein Beispiel einfällt.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## JesperMP (15 August 2022)

@MFreiberger:
Gleichstellst du ernsthaft Biden mit Trump ? Nur Biden ist nicht so plump wie Trump !?

Was Trump denkt oder nach welche Prinzipen er lebt nach kann man nicht wissen. Man sieht nur was er macht und was er sagt.
Hier ein Beispiel was Trump geäussert hat, *nach* die beginn von die Invasion:








						Analysis: Donald Trump just can't stop praising Vladimir Putin
					

When someone tells you who they are, believe them the first time. Or in the case of Donald Trump, the 10th time.




					edition.cnn.com
				




Genug mit Trump !


----------



## MFreiberger (15 August 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Gleichstellst du ernsthaft Biden mit Trump ? Nur Biden ist nicht so plump wie Trump !?


Nein, ich stelle sie nicht gleich. Aber ich vergleiche sie. In diesem Fall war es ein günstiges Detail für meine Argumentation.



JesperMP schrieb:


> Genug mit Trump !


100% ACK

VG


----------



## jensemann (15 August 2022)

Ich denke, wäre Trump noch der PotUS, hätte er mit Putin einen Deal gemacht: "Du kannst die Ukraine haben wenn du kein Gas mehr nach Europa verkaufst." 
Unter Biden haben wir jetzt so ein Zwischending,was uns als Europäer auch nicht weiterhilft.


----------



## JesperMP (15 August 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Unter Biden haben wir jetzt so ein Zwischending,was uns als Europäer auch nicht weiterhilft.


?
Ich bin nicht einig. Biden konnte Ukraine noch stärker unterstützen, aber in Vergleich zu EU darf man nicht Biden oder USA kritizieren.
Obwohl dass diese Katastrofe passiert intern in Europa, gucken wir in Europa nach USA (und kritisieren) anstatt die Zügel selbst in die eigene Hand zu nehmen.
Dass die russiche Blokade von die ukrainische Häfen von Europa noch nicht gebrochen ist ist mir unerklärlich.


----------



## jensemann (15 August 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> ?
> Ich bin nicht einig. Biden konnte Ukraine noch stärker unterstützen, aber in Vergleich zu EU darf man nicht Biden oder USA kritizieren.
> Obwohl dass diese Katastrofe passiert intern in Europa, gucken wir in Europa nach USA (und kritisieren) anstatt die Zügel selbst in die eigene Hand zu nehmen.
> Dass die russiche Blokade von die ukrainische Häfen von Europa noch nicht gebrochen ist ist mir unerklärlich.


Weil Europa/EU sich nicht einig ist und ohne USA millitärisch gegen RU nix auf die Reihe kriegt. Man könnte vielleicht, aber zu viele wollen nicht. Krise in Europa ist gut für US-Wirtschaft, gut für chinesische Wirtschaft und gut für russische Machtfantasien. Nur Europa zittert vor Putin und schaut wie Kaninchen auf Schlange.


----------



## jensemann (15 August 2022)

Vor 70 Jahren war es kein Problem, eine Luftbrücke zu etablieren von Westdeutschland nach Berlin. Dafür wurden Flugzeuge aus aus der ganzen Welt herangeholt. Das könnte man auch für Getreide machen und nach Rumänien oder Bulgarien fliegen und von dort weiter per Schiff oder Bahn oder LKW. Klar ist das eine enorme logistische Herausforderung aber nichts, was nicht schonmal geschafft wurde.
Und sollte auch nur ein Flugzeug aus Versehen mit einem Geschoß kollidieren, hätten die Russen die geballte Macht der Nato Luftwaffe am Hals. Das eskaliert? Nun ja, Rußland eskaliert auch bei jeder Gelegenheit. Einfach mal den Worten Taten folgen lassen.

Ich bin in der sowjetischen Besatzungszone aufgewachsen und habe mich geweigert, russisch zu lernen. Fast erfolgreich. Ich habe das kyrillische Alphabet gelernt und anschliessend alles, was wir auf russisch schreiben sollten in deutsch mit kyrillischen Buchstaben geschrieben. Als das meine Lehrerin erkannt hat, ist sie vor Lachen fast vom Stuhl gefallen. Ich habe nie eine 5 bekommen 
Ich will auf meine alten Tage nicht doch noch russisch lernen müssen.

Я понимаю только вокзал


----------



## MFreiberger (15 August 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Vor 70 Jahren war es kein Problem, eine Luftbrücke zu etablieren von Westdeutschland nach Berlin. Dafür wurden Flugzeuge aus aus der ganzen Welt herangeholt. Das könnte man auch für Getreide machen und nach Rumänien oder Bulgarien fliegen und von dort weiter per Schiff oder Bahn oder LKW. Klar ist das eine enorme logistische Herausforderung aber nichts, was nicht schonmal geschafft wurde.


Ja, aber da stand nicht das Wohlergehen der deutschen Bevölkerung im Vordergrund, sondern eine (aktive) Machtdemonstration der Amerikaner. Danach ging es in den kalten Krieg über und die Machtdemonstrationen waren eher passiver Natur.
Der Standort Deutschland war strategisch wichtig und für die Amerikaner ein wichtiger Stürzpunkt in Europa. Deswegen war jegliche Kraftanstrengung, die es für die Luftbrücke bedurfte auch kein Problem.
Die Ukraine hat für die Amerikaner nicht die strategische Wichtigkeit. Sie ist zwar wichtig, aber nicht so wichtig, dass man dafür die finanziellen, organisatorischen und militärischen Mittel zum Äußersten treibt.

Ich bin da eher pessimistisch (oder realistisch?) und unterstelle, dass ein Land nur dann (uneigennützige) Hilfe leistet, wenn es etwas davon hat. Und dieses "etwas davon haben" muss halt so viel bringen, dass der Ressourceneinsatz zu rechtfertigen ist.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Plan_B (15 August 2022)

Kann man verkürzen: Uneigennützige Hilfe gibt es nicht.
100%Ack

Eine breite Ünterstützung in der Bevölkerung Deutschlands wird es auch erst geben, wenn die Frontlinie westlich von Warschau ist.


----------



## JesperMP (15 August 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Ich bin da eher pessimistisch (oder realistisch?) und unterstelle, dass ein Land nur dann (uneigennützige) Hilfe leistet, wenn es etwas davon hat. Und dieses "etwas davon haben" muss halt so viel bringen, dass der Ressourceneinsatz zu rechtfertigen ist.


Von die Einsatz in Ukraine haben wir _nur_ unser eigene Demokratie, Freiheit, Redefreiheit und Freiheit von militärische und wirtschaftliche Erpressung.

Wir brauchen heute kein Luftbrücke. Wir brauchen dass die Regierungen in die EU Länder sich zusammennehmen und die milliarden-Teuere Marinekräfte die wir schon haben und passiv herumfahren dass sie in die Schwarze Meer eingesetzt werden. Wenn diese Ressourcen heute nicht für den Zweck sie gebaut wurde verwendet werden, wann denn ? Konnte wir sie ebensogut schrotten.


----------



## MFreiberger (15 August 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Von die Einsatz in Ukraine haben wir _nur_ unser eigene Demokratie, Freiheit, Redefreiheit und Freiheit von militärische und wirtschaftliche Erpressung.


Ja, das stimmt. Aber wie stark sehen die Entscheidungsträger diese als gefährdet an?


----------



## Plan_B (15 August 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt. Aber wie stark sehen die Entscheidungsträger diese als gefährdet an?


Hab ich nur das Gefühl, oder kann man diese reth. Frage genausogut im Bdzug auf die Bevölkerung stellen?
Typ:Rudi scheint zumindest in meinem Umfeld mehr als 50% auszumachen.


----------



## ChristophD (16 August 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Von die Einsatz in Ukraine haben wir _nur_ unser eigene Demokratie, Freiheit, Redefreiheit und Freiheit von militärische und wirtschaftliche Erpressung.
> 
> Wir brauchen heute kein Luftbrücke. Wir brauchen dass die Regierungen in die EU Länder sich zusammennehmen und die milliarden-Teuere Marinekräfte die wir schon haben und passiv herumfahren dass sie in die Schwarze Meer eingesetzt werden. Wenn diese Ressourcen heute nicht für den Zweck sie gebaut wurde verwendet werden, wann denn ? Konnte wir sie ebensogut schrotten.


Eventuell solltest Du Dich mal in den 
Vertrag von Montreux​einlesen und auch seine Anwendung im Rahmen des aktuellen Ukraine Krieges .😉😉😉


----------



## jensemann (16 August 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Ja, aber da stand nicht das Wohlergehen der deutschen Bevölkerung im Vordergrund, sondern eine (aktive) Machtdemonstration der Amerikaner. Danach ging es in den kalten Krieg über und die Machtdemonstrationen waren eher passiver Natur.
> Der Standort Deutschland war strategisch wichtig und für die Amerikaner ein wichtiger Stürzpunkt in Europa. Deswegen war jegliche Kraftanstrengung, die es für die Luftbrücke bedurfte auch kein Problem.
> Die Ukraine hat für die Amerikaner nicht die strategische Wichtigkeit. Sie ist zwar wichtig, aber nicht so wichtig, dass man dafür die finanziellen, organisatorischen und militärischen Mittel zum Äußersten treibt.
> 
> ...


Nun, damals stand eher eine aktive Machtdemonstration der Soviets im Vordergrund, auf welche die Amerikaner reagiert haben.
Die Ukraine hat möglicherweise für die Amerikaner nicht DIE strategische Wichtigkeit, denn mit den Truppenkontingenten in Polen und den baltischen Staaten ist man ja schon dicht genug dran. Für Europa ist die Ukraine aber schon wichtig. Denn fällt die, ist im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "Polen offen". 
Ein wirtschaftlich und millitärisch starkes Europa, das sich auch noch einig ist und zusammen arbeitet, ist weder im Interesse Amerikas noch Rußlands und Chinas schonmal garnicht.

Deinen pessimistischen Realismus kann ich nachvollziehen. Leider fehlt zu vielen Leuten in D und EU die Weitsicht um zu erkennen, dass "man etwas davon hat" wenn man Putin möglichst weit vom Rest Europas fern hält.

VG


----------



## Frohnius (16 August 2022)

Jede Partei hat wohl so ihre Propaganda ...

Schlimm finde ich unseren dummen grünen Habeck, der vor einigen Wochen noch großkotzig verkündet hat: Zitiat"wir sind jetzt Kriegspartei" .. und somit den Wirtschaftskrieg mit Putin begonnen hat ... 
Was hat das Dummerchen geglaubt was passieren wird ?
Unabhängig davon, ob das richtig oder falsch war - jetzt das hier als Aggression Russlands zu verkaufen klappt wohl nur mit hohlen Köpfen in diesem Land - nein, es ist eine Reaktion ...
Mit der Gasumlage (als schlimme Steuer für den kleine Mann)  jetzt Großkonzerne und Industrie subventionieren ?

Ich glaube es ist viel zu leicht, dem Mainstream-Scheiss nachzuplappern, anstatt die Fehler mal in der eigenen Politik zu suchen.


----------



## Plan_B (16 August 2022)

Die Gasumlage macht bei mir nur ~45% des bisherigen Preises aus, sofern da nicht noch die Märchensteuer dazukommt.
Die Preiserhöhung des EVU beläuft sich bislang auf 100%.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 August 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> Jede Partei hat wohl so ihre Propaganda ...
> 
> Schlimm finde ich unseren dummen grünen Habeck, der vor einigen Wochen noch großkotzig verkündet hat: Zitiat"wir sind jetzt Kriegspartei" .. und somit den Wirtschaftskrieg mit Putin begonnen hat ...
> Was hat das Dummerchen geglaubt was passieren wird ?
> ...


hättest du den bitte auch die Quelle und den Zeitpunkt wann er das gesagt hat?
Oder bist du schon wieder auf deinen Privaten Propaganda-Kanal, wie immer und
überall!

Zur Ergänzung wenn er es vor ein paar Wochen gesagt hat, ist es auch so, das
wir Kriegspartei sind, ein Kalter Krieg ist auch ein Krieg und den hat Russland
angefangen, als Sie uns letztes Jahr schon das Gas abgedreht haben.


----------



## JesperMP (16 August 2022)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Eventuell solltest Du Dich mal in den
> Vertrag von Montreux​einlesen und auch seine Anwendung im Rahmen des aktuellen Ukraine Krieges .😉😉😉


Ukraine ist ein souveränen Staat. Das Fahren von Getreide auf Schiffe ist kein Kriegsakt. Wenn EU die Schiffsverkehr schützen wurde wäre es kein aggressiven Akt. Es sollte möglich sein die Turkey zu überzeugen Kriegsschiffe von die EU zu erlauben so lange dass sie in den Krieg nicht direkt teilnimmt.
Turkei ist einer von die meist aktiven Befürhworter von die Öffnung von die Getreideverkehr.
Ob es Verhandlungen in diese Richtung passiert weis ich nicht. Das es total stille ist in die Medien über diese Thema ist mir eine Zeigen das es gibt keine Verhandlungen, auch nicht mit Druck von die EU.


----------



## GLT (16 August 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Zur Ergänzung wenn er es vor ein paar Wochen gesagt hat,


Wie wäre es denn mit März 22?
ZDF


----------



## Frohnius (16 August 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> hättest du den bitte auch die Quelle und den Zeitpunkt wann er das gesagt hat?
> Oder bist du schon wieder auf deinen Privaten Propaganda-Kanal, wie immer und
> überall!



nenee der hat das schon so gesagt ...
ich hab das damals auf NTV gesehen ... könnte 8-12 wochen her sein ...

privater propaganda kanal ??  
ich meine, es erkennt doch jeder sofort wenn ein politiker lügt (sobald sich seine lippen bewegen) ... 
da macht es doch langsam sinn ALLES zu hinterfragen und nicht treudoof zu konsumieren ...


----------



## Ralle (16 August 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> Jede Partei hat wohl so ihre Propaganda ...
> 
> Schlimm finde ich unseren dummen grünen Habeck, der vor einigen Wochen noch großkotzig verkündet hat: Zitiat"wir sind jetzt Kriegspartei" .. und somit den Wirtschaftskrieg mit Putin begonnen hat ...
> Was hat das Dummerchen geglaubt was passieren wird ?
> ...


0% Ack.

Putin reagiert nicht, Putin hat agiert und zwar auf die schlimmste mögliche Weise! Deine Behauptungen wird jeden Querdenker, AFD-ler und ja, auch jeden Neo-Nazi im Lande höchst erfreuen. Denn darin sind die sich interessanter Weise vollkommen einig, auch mit dir!


----------



## Frohnius (16 August 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> 0% Ack.
> 
> Putin reagiert nicht, Putin hat agiert und zwar auf die schlimmste mögliche Weise! Deine Behauptungen wird jeden Querdenker, AFD-ler und ja, auch jeden Neo-Nazi im Lande höchst erfreuen. Denn darin sind die sich interessanter Weise vollkommen einig, auch mit dir!




du liegst völlig falsch .. hätte es keine waffenlieferungen und sanktionen gegeben, wäre putin nicht daran interessiert, gaslieferungen zu reduzieren/blockieren  - er würde es verkaufen wollen ...

du bist auch so einer, der zuviel tv guckt, anstatt selber zu denken,  und erst die ungeimpfen und jetzt die russen hasst ?

dein nazi-argument kenne ich übrigens von lügen-scholz, haut der auch immer raus, wenn die argumente ausgehen ...

es geht hier nicht darum, dass an putin auch nur ein gutes haar ist !!!!
das ist zweifellos ein verbrecher usw ...

die energiekriese hat aber nur mit unserer schlechten politik zu tun ( besetzt mit kinderbuchautor und studienabbrechern)!!!

sehe ich mir die strompreise an ...
bei mir im betrieb reiner arbeitspreis :
aktuell 12 ct 
nächstes jahr 33 ct
und vor 4 jahren waren es 4 ct ...

das wird böse enden mit dem wirtschaftsstandort deutschland


----------



## Plan_B (16 August 2022)

Der "Wirtschaftsstandort" rechtfertigt nicht die Forderung nach der Kapitulation der Ukraine.

Ehrlich gesagt, es ist mir Scheissegal, wieviel Du für Strom und Gas berappen musst.

Nicht egal sind mir die Spekulanten, die sich jetzt die Taschen vollstopfen.

Nicht egal sind mir auch imperiale Grossmachtsbestrebungen.
Wehrt sich die internationale Gemeinschaft nicht, versinken wir sehr schnell im Chaos.
Und dannbrummt die Wirtschaft. Die Kriegswirtschaft.


----------



## s_kraut (16 August 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> du liegst völlig falsch .. hätte es keine waffenlieferungen und sanktionen gegeben, wäre putin nicht daran interessiert, gaslieferungen zu reduzieren/blockieren  - er würde es verkaufen wollen ...


Ist halt die Frage, wenn man der Ukraine nicht zur Selbsthilfe helfen würde, was dann als nächstes auf Putins imperialen Plan stehen würde.
Abgesehen davon hätte man vieles davon ohnehin entsorgen müssen.


Frohnius schrieb:


> die energiekriese hat aber nur mit unserer schlechten politik zu tun


Da stimme ich dir ein Stück weit zu, gerade bei den Energiespeichern und Erneuerbaren könnten wir schon deutlich weiter sein.


----------



## Ralle (16 August 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> du liegst völlig falsch .. hätte es keine waffenlieferungen und sanktionen gegeben, wäre putin nicht daran interessiert, gaslieferungen zu reduzieren/blockieren  - er würde es verkaufen wollen ...
> 
> du bist auch so einer, der zuviel tv guckt, anstatt selber zu denken,  und erst die ungeimpfen und jetzt die russen hasst ?


Ich denke eher, du bist ein Schwurbeler. Verdrehen der Tatsachen scheint deine Passion zu sein.
Ich hasse die Impfverweigerer nicht, ich finde es nicht richtig was sie tun, das ist alles. Ansonsten, bitte...
Ja, ich hasse Putin, denn er ist inzwischen zum Massenmörder aufgestiegen und ich mag Menschen nicht, die sagen "Es ist mit egal wieviele Kinder verbrennen, sterben oder verstümmelt werden, Hauptsache, mein Gas ist billig und ich bin satt und zufrieden!".
Außerdem hasse ich nicht DIE RUSSEN, wer sowas redet ist wirklich ein Dummkopf, aber ich verabscheue die Dummen, die Untätigen und die, die eigentlich wissen sollten was läuft, aber die Augen zu machen. Und wenn gerade viele Russen dabei sind, dann ja, diese Russen hasse ich durchaus, aber das sind nicht DIE RUSSEN. Du lebst in einer wirklich komischen Welt.

Ich mag Scholz auch nicht, ein feiger Zauderer, der immer auf der richtigen Seite stehen will. Das heißt aber nicht, dass ich Alles, was er und seine Koalition gerade tut, per se für Schlecht erkläre, das machen Verschwurbeler, wie du.


----------



## Frohnius (17 August 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir ein Stück weit zu, gerade bei den Energiespeichern und Erneuerbaren könnten wir schon deutlich weiter sein.



ich finde sogar dass wir längst aufhören müssten erneuerbare zu bauen, bis wir speichermöglichkeiten haben !!
und nein, ein li-ion-akku der nach 1000 ladezyklen defekt ist und bis heute nicht recycelt wird, ist keine lösung.

wir kennen sie alle, die windparks wo sich nur 1 windrad dreht, um die entschädigung für den betreiber zu ermitteln.
schon seit fast 10 jahren dürfen pv-anlagen nur noch 70% einspeisen - ausser es wird für 3-400 euro ein rundsteuerempfänger dazu installiert um ferngesteuert abschalten zu können ...
tennet will strom in flüssigsalz-wärme speichern - mit welchem wirkungsgrad und zu welchem preis ?

die grüne idee: weg von kernenergie und fossilen brennstoffen ist ja klasse und wohl DIE lösung ...
aber man kann halt nicht aus dummgrünem Idealismus kraftwerke abschalten und den strom dann teuer zukaufen ...
andererseits kann man auch nicht einfach blind so weitermachen ...
die energiewende ist vor jahren schon zwecks inkompetenz gescheitert - das hat eigentlich nichts mit dem krieg zu tun.

der gasmangel bewirkt jetzt natürlich dass die gas-verstromung ausfallen könnte (ca. 30% des jährlichen verbrauches) ...

ich erinnere mal kurz daran, dass merkel gefeiert wurde, als nordstream2 beschlossen wurde ....


----------



## Frohnius (17 August 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Der "Wirtschaftsstandort" rechtfertigt nicht die Forderung nach der Kapitulation der Ukraine.
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt, es ist mir Scheissegal, wieviel Du für Strom und Gas berappen musst.


der krieg muss aufhören, damit das sterben auf beiden seiten aufhört - der wirtschaftsstandort hat damit nichts zu tun.

wir werden sehen, wann es dir nicht mehr scheissegal ist ... 
auch du musst steigende preise und inflation erleben und evtl deinen arbeitsplatz verlieren.
großkonzerne die international produzieren werden sich aus deutschland zurückziehen - das sind dann deine kunden oder dein arbeitgeber ...


----------



## Salli1991 (17 August 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> der krieg muss aufhören, damit das sterben auf beiden seiten aufhört - der wirtschaftsstandort hat damit nichts zu tun.
> 
> wir werden sehen, wann es dir nicht mehr scheissegal ist ...
> auch du musst steigende preise und inflation erleben und evtl deinen arbeitsplatz verlieren.
> großkonzerne die international produzieren werden sich aus deutschland zurückziehen - das sind dann deine kunden oder dein arbeitgeber ...


Wenn Arbeitsplätze verloren gehen damit wir einen Diktator nicht dabei unterstützen in anderen Ländern geplante Genozide durchzuführen ist mir das recht. Vielleicht sollten wir demnächst einfach wieder mehr Panzer und Maschinengewehre bauen um diese an Russland zu verkaufen. So steigern wir unsere eigene Wirtschaft! Abnehmer finden wir bei denen mit ihrer Bananentechnologie mit Sicherheit genügend. 
Wer so denkt verschlimmert das Problem nur immer weiter. Was kommt nach der Ukraine? Polen? Das Baltikum? Und dann? Putin sieht den Osten Deutschlands bestimmt auch als Teil seines großrussischen Reiches an. Sollen wir dann immer noch mit dem Vogel kooperieren damit unsere eigene Wirtschaft nicht leidet?
Wo hat KOOPERATION mit DIKTATOREN jemals wirklich etwas für die Menschen gebracht?


----------



## Salli1991 (17 August 2022)

Das Problem ist doch viel mehr, dass wir uns von Anfang an nicht darauf einlassen hätten sollen, bei der Gasversorgung so abhängig von Russland zu sein.


----------



## Mrtain (17 August 2022)

Salli1991 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch viel mehr, dass wir uns von Anfang an nicht darauf einlassen hätten sollen, bei der Gasversorgung so abhängig von Russland zu sein.



Strategisch war das kurzsichtig, und das holt uns jetzt ein. Andererseits, wenn es nach der USA gegangen wäre, wären wir jetzt von denen Abhängig.


----------



## Plan_B (17 August 2022)

@Frohnius
Ich kann Deine Denkweise nich unterstützen.
Aber Du bist leider nicht allein in unserem pseudopazifistischem Land.

Was glaubst Du denn ernsthaft, was die strategischen Ziele der Russen sind?

Mit der Energiebilanz der Erneuerbaren und der Stromhandelsbilanz hast Du Dich anscheinend auch noch nicht befasst.

Und die stehenden Windräder und haben was mit dem Gleichgewicht von Einspeisung und Abnahme zu tun.


----------



## Mrtain (17 August 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> du liegst völlig falsch .. hätte es keine waffenlieferungen und sanktionen gegeben, wäre putin nicht daran interessiert, gaslieferungen zu reduzieren/blockieren  - er würde es verkaufen wollen ...



Ich glaube hier liegst du falsch. 
Spätestens wenn er von uns hätte was erpressen wollen/müssen, hätte er uns sowieso das Gas abgedreht.


----------



## ducati (17 August 2022)

Hmm, das mit den Sanktionen ist halt so ne Sache.
Auf der einen Seite dem "Gegner" bestimmte wichtige Dinge nicht liefern, auf der anderen Seite aber weiterhin billige Rohstoffe oder was auch immer weiterhin bekommen wollen...

Das klappt halt nur bedingt. Auch wenn es im kalten Krieg so ähnlich noch funktioniert hat.

Auch mit der DDR damals, wichtige Hochtechnologien wurden vom Westen nicht in die DDR geliefert, aber die billigen Produkte für den Neckermannkatalog hat der Westen gern genommen...


----------



## Frohnius (17 August 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Strategisch war das kurzsichtig, und das holt uns jetzt ein. Andererseits, wenn es nach der USA gegangen wäre, wären wir jetzt von denen Abhängig.


richtig ...
abhängigkeit wird immer entstehen ...
dennoch bleibt die frage ob es für den planeten besser ist, das gas mit schiffen um die welt zu karren ...


----------



## MFreiberger (17 August 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Auch mit der DDR damals, wichtige Hochtechnologien wurden vom Westen nicht in die DDR geliefert, aber die billigen Produkte für den Neckermannkatalog hat der Westen gern genommen...


Da fällt mir dieses Video ein:


----------



## Frohnius (17 August 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> @Frohnius
> Ich kann Deine Denkweise nich unterstützen.
> Aber Du bist leider nicht allein in unserem pseudopazifistischem Land.
> 
> ...



naja laut putin will er die ukraine als neutralen puffer zwischen sich und der eu ....
jetzt kann man natürlich behaupten dass putin lügt .. so wie unsere politiker auch ?
ich habe keine prognose über die ziele der russen, amis, europäern und chinesen in diesem spiel ...
ich glaube auch nicht, dass es bald noch um ziele geht - es wird einfach eskalieren ...

die energiebilanz ist bei den erneuerbaren nicht mein problem ...
es weiß jeder, dass erneuerbare eigentlich wirtschaftlich sind ...
wir können den strom nicht speichern oder wirtschaftlich dorthin transportieren wo er gebraucht wird ...
und die stehenden windräder und abgeschalteten pv-anlagen haben genau mit dem gleichgewicht von einspeisung und abnahme zu tun - ohne speicher auf dauer ein problem.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 August 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> naja laut putin will er die ukraine als neutralen puffer zwischen sich und der eu ....
> jetzt kann man natürlich behaupten dass putin lügt .. so wie unsere politiker auch ?
> ich habe keine prognose über die ziele der russen, amis, europäern und chinesen in diesem spiel ...
> ich glaube auch nicht, dass es bald noch um ziele geht - es wird einfach eskalieren ...
> ...


ich möchte Weißrussland als neutralen Puffer zwischen Deutschland und Moskau,
heißt das jetzt im Umkehrschluss die Bundeswehr muss da Minsk erobern?


----------



## Frohnius (17 August 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ich möchte Weißrussland als neutralen Puffer zwischen Deutschland und Moskau,
> heißt das jetzt im Umkehrschluss die Bundeswehr muss da Minsk erobern?


bitte nicht unterstellen ich würde das was putin tut ok finden !!! das tu ich nicht !!!
es ging nur um die frage nach dem motiv !!!!!!


----------



## ducati (17 August 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> die energiebilanz ist bei den erneuerbaren nicht mein problem ...


weil???   
der Strom aus der Steckdose kommt? Oder wohnst Du in der Pampa mit eigenem Wasserrad im Bach?


----------



## JesperMP (17 August 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> bitte nicht unterstellen ich würde das was putin tut ok finden !!! das tu ich nicht !!!
> es ging nur um die frage nach dem motiv !!!!!!


Du willst einfach Putin verstehen. Ja das wissen wir ja schon.


----------



## Mrtain (17 August 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Du willst einfach Putin verstehen. Ja das wissen wir ja schon.


Und du schimpst in einer Tour über Deutschland. Macht es auch nicht besser.


----------



## Ralle (17 August 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> naja laut putin will er die ukraine als neutralen puffer zwischen sich und der eu ....
> jetzt kann man natürlich behaupten dass putin lügt .. so wie unsere politiker auch ?


Du bist wirklich ein echter Schwurbeler.
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Putin und irgendeinem Politiker in der USA/Kanada/EU?
Putin kann lügen wie und was und wann er will, es gibt keine Konsequenz, er muß nicht fürchten abgewählt zu werden, dafür hat er gesorgt.
Wenn ein Politiker im Westen lügt, kann er durchaus damit durchkommen, er kann sich aber nicht darauf verlassen, es kann sein (und das ist schon so einige mal passiert), dass er so an Reputaion einbüßt, dss er nicht wieder gewählt wird.(Jiüngster Fall, Frau Schlesinger)

Das mag für dich wenig sein, aber das ist es nicht, es ist ein wichtiger Punkt für Demokratie!


Frohnius schrieb:


> bitte nicht unterstellen ich würde das was putin tut ok finden !!! das tu ich nicht !!!
> es ging nur um die frage nach dem motiv !!!!!!


Wenn dir seine Motive noch immer nicht klar sind, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr. Anfangs hat er rumgelogen, warum er die Ukraine angreift, aber man muß nur zuhören, evtl. auch lesen (er hat es sogar in einem Buch aufgeschrieben), er will ein Großrussisches Reich, er will die alte Enflußsphäre der Sowjwtunion zurück, er will mitreden in der Welt, aber bitte ohne lästige Demokratie, Wahlen usw. Und wenn die anderen nicht wollen, dann zwingt er sie oder er versucht es zumindest. Zar Peter, den hat er ja erwähnt, nun Zar Putin. Aber Peter der Große war eine Glanzfigur gegen diesen Mörder Putin! Sieh nach Weißrußland, was für ein armer Vasallenstaat mit einem Putin-A...kriecher an der Spitze, der auch nicht durch faire Wahlen legitimiert ist. Die haben auf lange Sicht alle ausgedient, da bin ich sicher.


----------



## Ralle (17 August 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Und du schimpst in einer Tour über Deutschland. Macht es auch nicht besser.


Ich kann @JesperMP sogar verstehen, dieser Scholz gibt Deutschland eine elende Visitenkarte. Zögerer, Zauderer, Feigling und Putin-freundlich, den man zu jeder Maßnahme zwingen muß. Eine Schande!


----------



## Mrtain (17 August 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich kann @JesperMP sogar verstehen, dieser Scholz gibt Deutschland eine elende Visitenkarte. Zögerer, Zauderer, Feigling und Putin-freundlich, den man zu jeder Maßnahme zwingen muß. Eine Schande!


Keine Frage. Aber da ist Deutschland ja in guter Gesellschaft innerhalb der EU. Nur davon hört man wie immer relativ wenig.


----------



## Markus (17 August 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> du liegst völlig falsch .. hätte es keine waffenlieferungen und sanktionen gegeben, wäre putin nicht daran interessiert, gaslieferungen zu reduzieren/blockieren  - er würde es verkaufen wollen ...



Waffen willst du keine liefern,  das habe ich verstanden. Ob dann trotzdem noch Gas kommen würde,  darüber kann man spekulieren,  aber ja,  die Wahscheiichkeit wäre sicher höher. 




Frohnius schrieb:


> der krieg muss aufhören, damit das sterben auf beiden seiten aufhört - der wirtschaftsstandort hat damit nichts zu tun.



Freut mich, daß will vermutlich jeder so haben. Bei den USA bin ich mir nicht so sicher, aber ganz so selbstverherrlichend,  kapitalistische,  skrupellos... wie sie immer von den Genossen dargestellt werden sind sie nun auch wieder nicht... 


Aber egal!!! 
Wie soll er beendet werden? 

Ich bin ganz klar dafür,  der Ukraine (solange sie kämpfen will) so dermaßen viele Waffen in den Arsch zu stecken,  bis jeder Russe sich wieder in sein eigenes Land verpisst hat.

Ich habe nichteinmal ein Problem damit wenn die Ukrainer die verbleibende Ausrüstung der Russen noch auf dem Rückzug in Stücke schießen. Nur um sicherzugehen.

Dass die Russen in ein anderes Land fahren und auf die Menschen schießen die dort leben darf auf keinen Fall toleriert werden oder auch nur den kleinsten Funken von Erfolg bringen.

Ich bin auch absolut dafür dass in diesem Zug die Krim gleich mit aufgeräumt wird. 


Ich denke ich habe "meinen"  Lösungsansatz das zu beenden klar und unmissverständlich formuliert. 

Ich bitte dich und insbesondere Rudi erneut das selbe zu tun!

Gerne könnt ihr abschweifen,  erneut die Probleme und Risiken der Art die ich unterstütze hervorheben. 

ABER!!! 
Solange ihr nicht fähig seid mir endlich eure Lösung zu erleutern,  und erneut immer und immer wieder erklärt wie es denn "nicht geht",  wird mich euer Geschwätz nicht nennenswert beeindrucken.


----------



## JesperMP (17 August 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Keine Frage. Aber da ist Deutschland ja in guter Gesellschaft innerhalb der EU. Nur davon hört man wie immer relativ wenig.


Ist das an mir gemeint ?
Ich habe Deutschland vorher kritisiert (Themen Schwehre Waffen und Nordstream). Aber ich kritisiere auch EU generell, und dazu zählt auch Dänemark.
Bei Thema Schwarze Meer Blokade der Heute noch sehr aktuell ist, dann ist den ganzen EU mit sein Passivität schuldig. Dänemark hat in Verhältniss zu seiner Grösse eine relativen starke Flotte, und ich sehe gerne dass wir dies an die Schwarze Meer senden.


----------



## Plan_B (17 August 2022)

Bei jeder Durchfahrt ins schwsrze Meer hat, siehe oben, der Erdogan ein gewichtiges wort mitzureden.
Wo der politisch steht, brauchen wir imho nicht diskutieren.


----------



## JesperMP (17 August 2022)

Ich höre nur Ausflüchte.
Wenn man ein Grund haben will dass man nichts machen tun soll, dann ist das kein Problem etwas zu finden.
Es gibt eine ständige nie afhörender Armdrücken was mit die Geopolitik in diese Region zu tun hat. Wenn man darin reingeht und aufhört bei die erste Wiederstand dann kommt man nie durch. Was Erdogan engeht, dann hat er mehrmals umgedreht, und kann es nochmals machen.
Kann sein man die Tyrkei drucken soll, oder locken soll, oder kaufen soll, aber nur sagen "da können wir nichts machen" das ist nicht genug.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 August 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Bei jeder Durchfahrt ins schwsrze Meer hat, siehe oben, der Erdogan ein gewichtiges wort mitzureden.
> Wo der politisch steht, brauchen wir imho nicht diskutieren.


Dann muss er Stellung beziehen, will er in der Nato bleiben oder mehr in die Sowjetunion 
unter Putin neben Lukaschenko sitzen.


----------



## Plan_B (17 August 2022)

Lass uns erstmal Schweden und Finnland in die Nato holen.
Denn da will er ja auch Zünglein an der Waage sein.

Ein Ausschluss oder Austritt ist langwierig und teuer. Siehe Brexit.

*Unter* Putin lässt der sich ganz sicher nicht platzieren.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 August 2022)

Wenn es noch Chat so ernst währe.


----------



## flubber (6 September 2022)

Na ja Turbine hin oder her, Russland findet immer einen Grund den Gashahn zuzudrehen.


----------



## Rudi (7 September 2022)

Und warum soll er den Gashahn aufdrehen für ein Land dessen Regierung kein Gas haben will ??
Da würde ich nur etwas verstehen--> für die kleinen Leute in diesem Land !


----------



## NBerger (7 September 2022)

> Und warum soll er den Gashahn aufdrehen für ein Land dessen Regierung kein Gas haben will ??


Na da hast du wohl nicht aufgepasst, oder?

Was du da schreibst würde der Marktwirtschaft entsprechen, aber dann müsste der Gaspreis doch sinken da das Angebot die Nachfrage übersteigt. Ist aber nicht so, also ...


----------



## Rudi (7 September 2022)

NBerger schrieb:


> Na da hast du wohl nicht aufgepasst, oder?
> 
> Was du da schreibst würde der Marktwirtschaft entsprechen, aber dann müsste der Gaspreis doch sinken da das Angebot die Nachfrage übersteigt. Ist aber nicht so, also ...


Ich denke Du hast nicht aufgepasst. Du mit Deiner Marktwirtschaft, das ist lange vorbei. Unsere Regierung wollte kein Gas mehr von Russland haben.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 September 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Ich denke Du hast nicht aufgepasst. Du mit Deiner Marktwirtschaft, das ist lange vorbei. Unsere Regierung wollte kein Gas mehr von Russland haben.


Ist auch gut so, wenn die von ihrer Diktatur befreit sind
und Deutschland und Europa nicht mehr bedrohen und
belügen, kann man vielleicht wieder Geschäfte mit denen
machen.
Ansonsten nutzen wir in Europa die Zeit um den Dringend nötigen
Energiewechsel zu machen um weg von den Fossilien zu kommen.

Der Klimawandel der schon da ist, wird uns auch noch nach dem
Krieg massiv beschäftigen.


----------



## Ralle (8 September 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Und warum soll er den Gashahn aufdrehen für ein Land dessen Regierung kein Gas haben will ??
> Da würde ich nur etwas verstehen--> für die kleinen Leute in diesem Land !


Ja, du glaubst ja auch an den Weihnachtsmann, nicht wahr? Putin schickt 10000-de seiner jungen Männer in den Tod, einfach so, das muß man sich ersteimal reinziehen. Das hat gar nichts mit der von dir so verhaßten deutschen Regierung (egal wer regiert) zu tun. Glaubst du tatsächlich, den Putin interessiert irgendwie DER KLEINE MANN in irgendwo?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 September 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Da würde ich nur etwas verstehen--> für die kleinen Leute in diesem Land !


Putin interessiert sich für die kleinen Leute in diesem Land? Ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst oder. Und seine eigenen kleinen Leute schickt er gerade reihenweise an die Front und damit teilweise in den Tod falls du es noch nicht bemerkt hast.


----------



## Salli1991 (8 September 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Ich denke Du hast nicht aufgepasst. Du mit Deiner Marktwirtschaft, das ist lange vorbei. Unsere Regierung wollte kein Gas mehr von Russland haben.


Deswegen haben wir Kanada auch mit der Auslieferung der Turbine so unter Druck gesetzt. Man kann sich die Welt auch einfach selbst zurecht lügen^^....


----------



## Plan_B (8 September 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> ...Unsere Regierung wollte kein Gas mehr von Russland haben.


Ich auch nicht, wenn ich ehrlich bin.
Die Preisentwicklung treibt mir zwar Schweissperlen auf die Stirn, aber ich werd das irgenwie stemmen.

Die Preisentwicklung ist IMHO auch nur den Spekulanten geschuldet.
 Leute wie Du verbreiten Angst und Zweifel und die Spekulanten verdienen sich dumm und dämlich damit. Gut gemacht.


----------



## leo (23 September 2022)

Hübsch manipulative Frage: Wie steht ihr zu den Vorschlägen zu Visaerleichterungen für junge Russen die anscheinend in größerer Anzahl, keiner weiß warum,  plötzlich ihr Land verlassen wollen?


----------



## Plan_B (23 September 2022)

Dürfen kommen. Und arbeiten.
Das wirkt sich senkend auf die Lohnkosten und damit die Inflation aus.
Nutzt damit unserer Wirtschaft um die sich der eine odere andere ja so besorgt zeigt.

Wird dann schnell dazu führen, dass Russland selbst die Grenzen dichtmacht.
Verweigern wir die Aufnahme, wird dies extremst schell gegen uns agitiert werden.


----------



## vollmi (26 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Die Preisentwicklung ist IMHO auch nur den Spekulanten geschuldet.
> Leute wie Du verbreiten Angst und Zweifel und die Spekulanten verdienen sich dumm und dämlich damit. Gut gemacht.


Der Gaspreis ist doch auch schon seit einem Monat in nem steilen Abwärtstrend. immernoch das doppelte wie vor nem Jahr. Ne Tendenz ist schon sichtbar. Ehrlichgesagt, denke ich, wäre es für den Energiewandel nötig, dass der Preis demnächst auf nem hohen Level stagniert.


----------



## Frohnius (26 September 2022)

Grüne Ideologie mit der Deutschland wirtschaftlich den Bach runter geht. Irgendwann fahren dann die Deutschen als Gastarbeiter nach Polen.... Global wäre das eine Idee...Am Ende doch reichlich dumm es über den Preis umzusetzen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 September 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> Grüne Ideologie mit der Deutschland wirtschaftlich den Bach runter geht. Irgendwann fahren dann die Deutschen als Gastarbeiter nach Polen.... Global wäre das eine Idee...Am Ende doch reichlich dumm es über den Preis umzusetzen


In Polen war ich auch schon auf Montage,
hat mir sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## vollmi (27 September 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> Grüne Ideologie mit der Deutschland wirtschaftlich den Bach runter geht. Irgendwann fahren dann die Deutschen als Gastarbeiter nach Polen.... Global wäre das eine Idee...Am Ende doch reichlich dumm es über den Preis umzusetzen


Wie wärs stattdessen, in grüner technologie der neue Vorreiter zu werden, wie damals in der automobilbranche? Neue Jobs, neue Technologie zu Exportieren.


----------



## Frohnius (27 September 2022)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wie wärs stattdessen, in grüner technologie der neue Vorreiter zu werden, wie damals in der automobilbranche? Neue Jobs, neue Technologie zu Exportieren.




so wie unser lkw-maut system z.b. ?
neeee, andere länder können sich das gar nicht leisten ...

und ich glaube wir haben genug technologie (z.b. nach china) exportiert ...

am ende produzieren z.b. unsere autohersteller im billig-lohn-land und pfeiffen auf den planeten indem sie just-in-time alle 30 minuten lkw aus polen rüber fahren (z.b. bmw in dingolfing mit achsteilen) ...

ich war kürzlich in ägypten ... und wenn ich dort die energieverschwendung sehe, mit tausenden klimaanlagen und türen, fenstern die null isoliert und dicht sind ... 
da habe ich mir gedacht, ein windrad dort am meer von uns bezahlt und gebaut würde dem planeten mehr helfen, als das was bei uns passiert.

erneuerbare energie ist eine feine sache - leider fehlt den grünen der sachverstand das auch umzusetzen.


----------



## vollmi (27 September 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> so wie unser lkw-maut system z.b. ?
> neeee, andere länder können sich das gar nicht leisten ...
> 
> und ich glaube wir haben genug technologie (z.b. nach china) exportiert ...
> ...


Die LKW Maut war auch keine neu erfindung. die funktioniert schon in diversen Ländern einwandfrei.
Ich meinte eher neue Technologiegebiete erschliessen.
Du kannst ja gerne mal den ProKopf Fussabdruck der Ägypter, den Deutschen oder Schweizern gegenüberstellen. Die müssen noch ziemlich ranklotzen damit sie uns einholen was Recourcenverbrauch angeht.


----------



## Frohnius (27 September 2022)

vollmi schrieb:


> Du kannst ja gerne mal den ProKopf Fussabdruck der Ägypter, den Deutschen oder Schweizern gegenüberstellen. Die müssen noch ziemlich ranklotzen damit sie uns einholen was Recourcenverbrauch angeht.


Hmmm das stimmt wohl 
gesamtverbrauch :
deutschland auf rang 8, ägypten auf 24, schweiz 44 - und die liste geht bis 220 ...
wir verbrauchen das 3,5 fache wie ägypten ...
pro kopf verbrauchen wir ca. das 4,5 fache ...

aber ägypten ist jetzt kein land bei dem man nicht was erreichen könnte ... bedarf besteht auf jeden fall
indien ist schwer dabei industrie aufzubauen ...

ich denke wenn man für den planeten etwas tun will, gibt es genug arbeit auf der welt ...
in deutschland ist bei den erneuerbaren irgendwie eine ausbaustufe erreicht, die ohne speicherung eher probleme macht.


----------



## Heinileini (27 September 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> in deutschland ist bei den erneuerbaren irgendwie eine ausbaustufe erreicht, die ohne speicherung eher probleme macht.


Die Probleme bei der sinnvollen Nutzung sehe ich in der Abhängigkeit von Wetter und Tageszeit (bei "Wind" und "Solar").
Aber evtl. noch schlimmer ist dabei die "tarifgesteuerte" (Nicht-)Nutzung dieser Energien, wenn sie denn mal ausreichend zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## Mrtain (27 September 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ist das an mir gemeint ?
> Ich habe Deutschland vorher kritisiert (Themen Schwehre Waffen und Nordstream). Aber ich kritisiere auch EU generell, und dazu zählt auch Dänemark.
> Bei Thema Schwarze Meer Blokade der Heute noch sehr aktuell ist, dann ist den ganzen EU mit sein Passivität schuldig. Dänemark hat in Verhältniss zu seiner Grösse eine relativen starke Flotte, und ich sehe gerne dass wir dies an die Schwarze Meer senden.


@JesperMP 
Sorry, ich wollte darauf noch antworten. Hab es scheinbar vergessen. Nein, das war nicht speziell an dich gerichtet.


----------



## Plan_B (30 September 2022)

Selenskys Antrag auf beschl. NATObeitritt ist auch nur Rhetorik.
Eine Aufnahme würde entweder die Anerkennung der Annexion oder den sofortigen Kriegseintritt und damit das Ende der Welt bedeuten.
Oder sehe ich das falsch?

Mal abgesehen davon lassen es die NATO Regeln derzeit gar nicht zu wegen des aktiven Konflikts.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 September 2022)

War das nicht so, das die Nato keine Staaten aufnimmt
die in einen Konflikt sind?
Grundsätzlich wird die Ukraine eher nicht aufgenommen,
vielleicht in 10 Jahren.


----------



## GLT (30 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon lassen es die NATO Regeln derzeit gar nicht zu wegen des aktiven Konflikts.


Dann schauen wir mal, was Grundsätze wert sind 

Ein EU-Beitritt hat die Kommission schon letztes Jahr (also vor dem ganzen Schmarrn) in ihrem Bericht ausgeschlossen - gilt selbiges


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Oktober 2022)

Was wirft der eigentlich so ein?


> *+++ 16:00 Lawrow wirft USA Politik gegen Moskau wie unter Hitler vor +++*
> Der russische Außenminister Sergej Lawrow wirft den USA eine gegen Russland gerichtete Politik vor, wie sie einst NS-Diktator Adolf Hitler gegen die Sowjetunion geführt habe. "Die USA haben sich praktisch den ganzen kollektiven Westen unterworfen und ihn mobilisiert, die Ukraine zu einem Instrument des Krieges mit Russland zu machen - so, wie damals Hitler die Mehrheit der Länder Europas unter Waffen stellte für einen Überfall auf die Sowjetunion", sagt Lawrow bei einem Auftritt in der Staatsduma.


----------



## Heinileini (3 Oktober 2022)

> "... - so, wie damals Hitler die Mehrheit der Länder Europas unter Waffen stellte für einen Überfall auf die Sowjetunion"


Ja richtig! Das hatte ich ja noch gar nicht durchschaut. Danke, Herr Lawrow!
Hitler war so raffiniert, die Mehrheit der Länder Europas in einen Krieg zu verwickeln, so dass sie alle aufrüsten und mobilmachen mussten und danach in der Lage gewesen wären, mit ihm zusammen die Sowjetunion zu überfallen. Das klingt doch so was von plausibel! 
Und dennoch entwickelte es sich dann ganz anders. Aber bestimmt nur deshalb, weil Stalin das damals auch noch nicht durchschaut hatte.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Oktober 2022)

Wenigsten läuft bei der Mobilmachung alles nach Plan!


> *+++ 17:45 Soldaten prügeln sich auf Militärbasis bei Moskau +++*
> Vor dem Hintergrund der Teilmobilmachung in Russland kommt es auf einer Militärbasis bei Moskau Medienberichten zufolge zu einer Massenschlägerei zwischen den neu Einberufenen und längerdienenden Zeitsoldaten. "Die Neuen wurden dort nicht mit Brot und Salz empfangen - sondern im Gegenteil: Die dort dienenden Soldaten forderten von den Neuen deren Kleidung und Mobiltelefone", berichtet das Internetportal Baza. Der Konflikt eskalierte in eine Massenschlägerei - bei der die frisch Rekrutierten die Oberhand behielten. Sie sollen ihre Peiniger dermaßen verprügelt haben, dass sich schließlich rund 20 Zeitsoldaten in einem Gebäude einschlossen und die Polizei um Hilfe riefen. Erst nach deren Eintreffen wurde der Konflikt geregelt. Beide Seiten verzichteten auf eine Anzeige.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Oktober 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wenigsten läuft bei der Mobilmachung alles nach Plan!





> Sie sollen ihre Peiniger dermaßen verprügelt haben, dass sich schließlich rund 20 Zeitsoldaten in einem Gebäude einschlossen und die Polizei um Hilfe riefen.


Ja gut, dass kennen die ja schon von den Ukrainern.


----------



## Plan_B (3 Oktober 2022)

Frage für einen Freund:
Da die Ukraine jetzt (vermeintlich) Russland angreift, unterstützen wir demnächst die russische Förderation?
Oder wie stellt sich WP das vor?


----------



## s_kraut (3 Oktober 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Oder wie stellt sich WP das vor?


Angesichts dessen Vorstellungen erscheint mir sinnvoll, ihn in Rente zu schicken.
Noch ein paar Monate ausspannen, bevor es nach Den Haag geht.


----------



## Plan_B (3 Oktober 2022)

Der darf gernicht einreisen


----------



## s_kraut (3 Oktober 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Der darf gernicht einreisen


Ich tipp, er wird im Führerbunker aufgefunden, oder?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 Oktober 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ich tipp, er wird im Führerbunker aufgefunden, oder?


Egal wie es kommt, die goldene Frage ist wohl auch: "was kommt danach"


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Egal wie es kommt, die goldene Frage ist wohl auch: "was kommt danach"


Medwedew
Peskow
Lawrow
Kirill


----------



## s_kraut (3 Oktober 2022)

Wird man sehen welcher Kasperl dann ins Kameralicht geschoben wird.

Kann mir zwar schon vorstellen, dass sich der WP-Regime von östlicher Seite her ordentlich korrumpiert wird, aber wo es mir an der Phantasie fehlt ist, dass das im Sinne der Bürger von Moskau und St. Petersburg ist.

Faktisch ist Russland ist von Zentraleuropa und Skandinavien aus besiedelt und kultiviert worden. Die größten Metropolen sind alle europäisch.
Was sich da am Ost-Ende zeigt, ist viel Wald und Gras.

Zusammenschluss mit China würde ich daher mal nicht wirklich erwarten.


----------



## Plan_B (5 Oktober 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Ich komme immer mehr zu der Überzeugung, dass Putin oder/und seine Führungselite sehr weitsichtig sind. Westliche Bestrebungen, unabhängiger von fossilen Brennstoffen zu werden sind anscheinend auch ein sekundäres Problem. Der Krieg liefert ja hinreichend Gründe, die fossilen zu verknappen, solange man uns damit das Messer an die Brust setzen kann.
> 
> Die Zusage der Ukraine, bei Bedarf Strom zu liefern, dürfte, wenn Russlands nächster Verbündeter zuschlägt, nur noch Makulatur sein, nachdem das grösste AKW unter russischer Kontrolle ist.


Was mit der heutigen Erklärung bzgl. der Besitzverhältnisse des größten europäischen AKW zementiert ist.
Die Energiekrise bzw. die Erpressung durch Verknappung dürfte zu den primären Zielen der Spezialoperation geworden sein, wenn es das nicht schon von Anfang an war.


----------



## Plan_B (20 Oktober 2022)

NBerger schrieb am 19.3.22 schrieb:


> Das wäre doch ultra cool wenn die Grünen jetzt die Atomkraftwerke erhalten würden...


Guggst Du, die pösen Grünen können über ihren Schatten springen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Oktober 2022)

Dank dem "Machtwort" vom Bundeskanzler.   *hust*


----------



## Plan_B (20 Oktober 2022)

Der konnte nicht anders. Was die Liberalen vorhatten, ging zu weit.
Neue Brennstäbe gibts nur, wenn mir jemand plausibel den Atommüllverbleib verklickert.


----------



## s_kraut (20 Oktober 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Der konnte nicht anders. Was die Liberalen vorhatten, ging zu weit.
> Neue Brennstäbe gibts nur, wenn mir jemand plausibel den Atommüllverbleib verklickert.


Und dass an der Stelle Mr. Blackwater F. Merz anders argumentiert, ist auch völlig klar. 

Wenn man aus einer Partei kommt, die traditionell seit mindestens 50 Jahren mit angezogener Handbremse die Energiewende blockiert hat, muss man halt mit Argumenten kommen wie zurück in die Sechziger. Weil halt die Perspektive fehlt.

Konservativ heißt genau das: Festhalten an der Vergangenheit.

Ein Großteil der Wählerschaft und auch der Mitglieder kennt auch mehr von der guten alten Zeit und interessiert die Zukunft nicht weil sie so alt sind, dass viele von ihnen in den nächsten 10-20 Jahren eines natürlichen Todes sterben werden müssen.

Junge kommen in diesem no-future-Kanal aus verständlichen Gründen wenig nach - einige Dinge löst das Leben von selber.

Aber zurück zum Thema: Putin geht es nicht besser, der hat es auch nicht mehr lang und die die für die Zukunft sorgen, verheizt er an einer verlorenen Front.

Genau so wie er sein "Brudervolk" verraten hat, verrät er sein eigenes.


----------



## Rudi (20 Oktober 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Und dass an der Stelle Mr. Blackwater F. Merz anders argumentiert, ist auch völlig klar.
> 
> Wenn man aus einer Partei kommt, die traditionell seit mindestens 50 Jahren mit angezogener Handbremse die Energiewende blockiert hat, muss man halt mit Argumenten kommen wie zurück in die Sechziger. Weil halt die Perspektive fehlt.
> 
> ...


Warum gibt es hier im Forum  kein Symbol für Daumen nach unten ??


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Oktober 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Warum gibt es hier im Forum  kein Symbol für Daumen nach unten ??


----------



## s_kraut (20 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


>


Möglicherweise weil man stattdessen ein wenig formulieren kann warum und wieso man an welcher Stelle dagegenhält.
Einfach nur Daumen runter zeugt wenig geistige Schöpfungstiefe..


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Oktober 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Möglicherweise weil man stattdessen ein wenig formulieren kann warum und wieso man an welcher Stelle dagegenhält.


Ein wenig mehr Worte hätte ich mir auch von @Rudi gewünscht. Daumen runter für was? Was siehst du anders, was nicht... Was ist deine Meinung...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Oktober 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Einfach nur Daumen runter zeugt wenig geistige Schöpfungstiefe..


Würde ich jetzt nicht sagen, Daumen hoch oder runter ist heute ja schon "Standard". Aber etwas mehr Diskussionskultur wäre schön natürlich gut.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Oktober 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> ... Schöpfungstiefe..


Hast Du schon mal nach diesem Wort gegoogelt? Aber wahrscheinlich hattest Du ein paar geistige Tieffllieger vor Augen, da würde es dann doch passen. 

PS: Sorry für diesen launigen Kommentar. Nun möchte ich die seriöse Diskussion nicht weiter stören.


----------



## Oberchefe (20 Oktober 2022)

> Ein wenig mehr Worte hätte ich mir auch von @Rudi gewünscht. Daumen runter für was? Was siehst du anders, was nicht... Was ist deine Meinung...



Ich bin die ganze Zeit am Überlegen, wem der Daumen gelten sollte, s_kraut oder Herrn Merz?


----------



## Plan_B (20 Oktober 2022)

Ohhh, die goldene Brücke! 🤣


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Oktober 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Ich bin die ganze Zeit am Überlegen, wem der Daumen gelten sollte, s_kraut oder Herrn Merz?


Oder Putin? Oder allen?.....


----------



## s_kraut (20 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Oder Putin? Oder allen?.....


Mei ein Daumen nach unten reicht manchen in allen Lebenslagen 

Hilft halt nix..


----------



## Markus (20 Oktober 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Und dass an der Stelle Mr. Blackwater F. Merz anders argumentiert, ist auch völlig klar.



Dir ist selbst nicht wirklich bewusst was für ein Blödsinn in diesem Satz steht?

Deinen restlichen pauschalen Rundumschlag zu konservativen Parteien kommentiere ich nicht, das erscheint mir in dem Fall mühsam.


----------



## s_kraut (20 Oktober 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Dir ist selbst nicht wirklich bewusst was für ein Blödsinn in diesem Satz steht?
> 
> Deinen restlichen pauschalen Rundumschlag zu konservativen Parteien kommentiere ich nicht, das erscheint mir in dem Fall mühsam.


Offensichtlich nicht, aber vielleicht kannst du mir ja auf die Sprünge helfen.
Bin gespannt.


----------



## Markus (20 Oktober 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Offensichtlich nicht, aber vielleicht kannst du mir ja auf die Sprünge helfen.
> Bin gespannt.



Ok, ich war gestern hier in den Staaten ein Steak essen. Das Restaurant heißt Blackrock weil man das Steak roh bekommt und es dann auf einem 400C heißen Stein am Tisch nach Wunsch zubereitet. War sehr lecker!


----------



## Markus (20 Oktober 2022)

So sieht das dann aus:


----------



## s_kraut (20 Oktober 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> So sieht das dann aus:


Was ich mit Mr. Blackrock Merz meinte war nicht dein Steakhouse.
Das sieht recht lecker aus, inklusive der Beilagen und den ordentlichen Biergläsern.

Hr Merz hatte wegen diverser Gründe eine Politikpause, während der er sich in dem US-Investment-Konzern Backrock verkugelt hat und jetzt mit lauter tollen Ideen und Sponsoren zurückgekehrt ist. Das macht mir Sorgen wenn so ein (ich weiß nicht wo die Grenze zwischen Vernetzt und Korrumpiert genau definiert ist) defekter Signalgeber in die Steuerung kommt.


----------



## Markus (20 Oktober 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Was ich mit Mr. Blackrock Merz meinte war nicht dein Steakhouse.
> Das sieht recht lecker aus, inklusive der Beilagen und den ordentlichen Biergläsern.
> 
> Hr Merz hatte wegen diverser Gründe eine Politikpause, während der er sich in dem US-Investment-Konzern Backrock verkugelt hat und jetzt mit lauter tollen Ideen und Sponsoren zurückgekehrt ist. Das macht mir Sorgen wenn so ein (ich weiß nicht wo die Grenze zwischen Vernetzt und Korrumpiert genau definiert ist) defekter Signalgeber in die Steuerung kommt.



Exakt!
Aber Blackrock ist nicht Blackwater!

Oder hat hat wieder irgend so ein linksgrüner „Ivestigativjournalist“ mit seinen bemitleidenswerten geistigen Einschränkungen herausgefunden, dass irgendein spanischer Sölnder von Blackwater monatlich mit 65$ einen ETF von Blackrock für den Führerschein seiner Nichte bespaart? Damit hat er natürlich klar schlussgefolgert das Friedrich höchstpersönlich dein Internationalen Terror der bösen amerikanischen Schlächter finanziert…


----------



## Markus (20 Oktober 2022)

Das nur um mich hier mal zu outen:
Auch wenn ich nicht alle seine Ansichten Teile halte ich von Merz mehr als von fast allem anderen in unserem Bundestag.

Schon alleine deswegen weil er in seinem Leben schon was geleistet hat. Die ganzen linksgrünen Pisser die uns regieren haben nichteinmal die Qulifikation um die Toiletten bei Blackrock zu putzen!

Und ich rede hier noch nichtmal von Habek. Was hinter ihm als Galionsfigur kaum auffällt ist die ganze extremistische Brut die er in seinem Ministerium installiert hat…


----------



## s_kraut (20 Oktober 2022)

Ich bin hier mal ein paar Monate raus, der Ton stört mich.


----------



## Plan_B (20 Oktober 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> die ganze extremistische Brut


Kannst Du das mal genauer ausführen? Ich kann Dir da nicht folgen.


----------



## Plan_B (21 Oktober 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Leben schon was geleistet hat


Er ist mir eigentlich nur durch die grösste Lüge (*) seines Lebens, gelegentlich markige Reden und schlechte Presse wegen Interessenkonflikten im Gedächtnis.

* Die Steuererklärung auf dem Bierdeckel. Denn das war von der ersten Sekunde nur Populismus.


----------



## ducati (21 Oktober 2022)

Ich glaube es gibt auf der Welt grad keinen einzigen Politiker der ne ordentliche Idee hat, wies mit der Welt vernünftig weitergehen soll.
Aber wenn man sich Deutschland im Vergleich zur restlichen Welt anschaut, waren die deutschen Politiker der letzten 80 Jahre zumindest nicht so ganz verkehrt... (oder die deutschen Menschen sind so toll, dass sie es trotz der Politiker zu Wohlstand gebracht haben 😂)
Ob es eine mittelfristig gute Idee ist, ohne billiges Öl/Gas/Strom/Rohstoffe auskommen zu wollen, naja das wird die Zeit zeigen. Mir fehlt da etwas das Verständnis, wie das gehn soll.
Aktuell funktionierts jedenfalls eher schlecht, aber vielleicht wird morgen ja wieder alles gut.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Oktober 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Ob es eine mittelfristig gute Idee ist, ohne billiges Öl/Gas/Strom/Rohstoffe auskommen zu wollen, naja das wird die Zeit zeigen. Mir fehlt da etwas das Verständnis, wie das gehn soll.


Natürlich mit Balkonkraftwerke.




__





						Für Interessierte: Diskussionsrunde Balkonkraftwerke
					

Hier mal eine Übersicht der Patente, wenn ich mal Zeit habe dann lese ich mich mal durch. https://patents.google.com/?inventor=Stephan+Weinberger https://patents.google.com/?inventor=Christoph+Grimmer




					www.sps-forum.de


----------



## ducati (21 Oktober 2022)




----------



## Plan_B (21 Oktober 2022)

@rostiger Nagel 
Ich find es suboptimal, dass Du berechtigte Sorgen um z.B. die Versorgung der chem. Industrie mit Rohstoffen und die Sorgen des kleinen Mannes durch Deinen Einwurf ins lächerliche ziehst.
Beide Probleme sind real.


----------



## Markus (21 Oktober 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ich bin hier mal ein paar Monate raus, der Ton stört mich.



Ja zugegeben - der war nicht sehr nett, sorry.

Wenn es aber pauschal gegen konservative kapitalistische ewiggestrige gegangen wäre, dann wäre er vermutlich angebracht gewesen…


----------



## Markus (21 Oktober 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Kannst Du das mal genauer ausführen? Ich kann Dir da nicht folgen.



Habeck selbst mag als einer der „Realos“ gelten. Er hat aber den Großteil seiner Mitarbeiter im Ministerium ausgewechselt. Die wurden aus anderen Lagern der Grünen oder von NGOs geholt.


----------



## Plan_B (21 Oktober 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Er hat aber den Großteil seiner Mitarbeiter im Ministerium ausgewechselt.


Das ist doch legitim, oder?
Zumindest in der Vita der oberen Führungsebene find ich nix, was als radikal oder extrem gemarkert ist. Hab natürlich keine tiefe Suche gestartet.

Wenn ich den Kurs unserer Regierung mit dem Schlingerkurs der Briten vergleiche, gehen wir doch als erzkonservativer und hochkonsolidierter Sieger hervor.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Oktober 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> @rostiger Nagel
> Ich find es suboptimal, dass Du berechtigte Sorgen um z.B. die Versorgung der chem. Industrie mit Rohstoffen und die Sorgen des kleinen Mannes durch Deinen Einwurf ins lächerliche ziehst.
> Beide Probleme sind real.


Ich bin der Meinung wir jammern auf hohen Niveau,
die Krise hat uns noch nicht wirklich erreicht.
Ich bin sogar der Meinung das Sie in irgend einen Weg 
etwas gutes bringt, indem wir mal darüber nachdenken 
ob es so weiter geht:

Im Verhältnis zu den Terrorstaaten Russland, Weißrussland, China, Iran, USA..
Zerstörung der Natur, wenn man mal draußen mit offenen Augen Spazieren geht und sich anschaut was die Natur leidet, mit niedrigen Pegelständen und vertrockneten Bäumen. Mittlerweile erwischt es nicht nur die Plantagen Kiefern, die nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg gepflanzt wurden, sondern alte Laubbäume wie Eiche, Buche und Obstbäume.
Not macht erfinderisch, vielleicht sind wir auf dem Weg zu neuen Technologien, die einfach Umweltfreundlicher sind.


----------



## GLT (21 Oktober 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Not macht erfinderisch, vielleicht sind wir auf dem Weg zu neuen Technologien


Die grössten Technologiesprünge hat die Menschheit mit den Kriegen gemacht - allen voran 1. u. 2. WK.
Der 3. könnte uns natürlich umweltfreundlicher machen - entweder durch Fortschritt oder zurück zu Steinen u. Stöcken.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Oktober 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> entweder durch Fortschritt oder zurück zu Steinen u. Stöcken.


auch ein Fortschritt, damit können Kriege auf Steinwurf und
Stocklänge begrenzt werden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Oktober 2022)

und soviel zum Umdenken im Verhältnis zu Terrorstaaten:


> Marie-Agnes Strack-Zimmermann hält einen Verkauf von kritischer Infrastruktur an China für einen "krassen Fehler". Da Olaf Scholz den chinesischen Einstieg beim Hamburger Hafen absegnen will, stellt die FDP-Verteidigungsexpertin die Sicherheitsstrategie des Kanzlers infrage.


Dieser Scholz mit seiner SPD muß weg, im prinzip
folgt er Schröder, der unsere Gasversorgung an Putin verkauft
hat, und später sitzt Scholz im Aufsichtsrat des Hafens.
Wahrscheinlich können wir demnächst kein Flüssiggas anlanden,
weil Xi mal eben den Hafen dicht macht, für Chinesische Containerschiffe.
Dann ist mir der Sauerländer Fritz der richtigere.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (21 Oktober 2022)

*hust*
Vielleicht gibt dort es ja lukrative Aufsichtsratjobs für nach der Amtszeit.

Soll ja schon mal vorgekommen sein...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Oktober 2022)

> Da Olaf Scholz den chinesischen Einstieg beim Hamburger Hafen absegnen will. .....


Alle Politiker => wir müssen uns von den Abhängigkeiten lösen, wir sehen jetzt welche Probleme uns das bringt.

Olaf Scholz ( alias Bundeskanzler ) => Ich möchte dem Teilverkauf des Hamburger Hafens an China zustimmen.

Chapeu

PS: Wie war das? Amtseid? "Dem Wohle des deutschen Volkes"


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Oktober 2022)

So wird Scholz im Ausland wahrgenommen
Yanis Varoufakis ehemaliger Griechischer Finanzminister auf NTV


> *Scholz ist ein politischer Zwerg*


also nicht nur körperlich ein Zwerg,
wenigstens kann er mit Putin auf Augenhöhe
reden. 

Anscheinend hat er es sich Aktuell mit unseren wichtigsten
Bündnispartner den Franzosen auch verdorben.
Da knirscht irgend etwas


> Die für kommende Woche geplanten deutsch-französischen Regierungskonsultationen werden verschoben



Sehr günstiger Zeitpunkt, wo wir in Europa mal
wieder Krieg haben, in Italien die Rechten mächtig
Druck auf die EU machen werden und England in
der Regierung Italienische Verhältnisse bekommen
hat.

Da haben wir einen so tollen Kanzler …


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Oktober 2022)

Mit dem Hafen ist ja noch viel schlimmer
als man vermutet. Der feine Herr möchte 
nur ein wenig auf seinen China Besuch
bei den Chinesen glänzen. 
Auf welcher Grundlage hat er noch mal
seinen Amtseid abgelegt?



> Den Informationen von NDR und WDR zufolge soll das federführende Wirtschaftsministerium das Thema bereits zur endgültigen Ablehnung im Bundeskabinett angemeldet haben, weil es sich um kritische Infrastruktur handele. Das Kanzleramt habe das Prüfverfahren dann allerdings nicht auf die Tagesordnung genommen, sondern stattdessen die Fachressorts beauftragt, nach einem Kompromiss zu suchen, damit das Geschäft doch noch genehmigt werden kann.
> 
> Für Besorgnis sorgt dem Bericht zufolge, dass durch die geplante Beteiligung ein „Erpressungspotenzial“ entstehen könne. Neben dem von dem Grünen Robert Habeck geführten Wirtschaftsressort hätten sich auch die Ministerien des Innern, für Verteidigung, für Verkehr und Finanzen sowie das Auswärtige Amt gegen den chinesischen Einstieg positioniert, so NDR und WDR. Der Widerstand gegen die Linie von Bundeskanzler Olaf Scholz (SPD), der bald nach China reist, zieht sich demnach durch alle drei Parteien der Ampelkoalition.


----------



## jensemann (22 Oktober 2022)

Ich finde auch nicht, dass die Chinesen irgendwelche Anteile an Hamburger Hafen haben sollte.
Angesichts des bevorstehenden Besuchs des Kandisbunzlers in China könnte es aber taktisch unklug sein, jetzt schon eine klare Absage zu erteilen.
Ich zumindest warte noch damit, den Olaf dafür zu verdammen .


----------



## ducati (23 Oktober 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Natürlich mit Balkonkraftwerke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum fällt mir dazu immer sowas ein 🤔😂


----------



## dekuika (23 Oktober 2022)

Der Strom solte mit 2 bis 3 ordentlichen Balkonkraftwerken zu erzeugen sein. Kommt immer auf die Größe des Balkons an.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Oktober 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Ich finde auch nicht, dass die Chinesen irgendwelche Anteile an Hamburger Hafen haben sollte.
> Angesichts des bevorstehenden Besuchs des Kandisbunzlers in China könnte es aber taktisch unklug sein, jetzt schon eine klare Absage zu erteilen.
> Ich zumindest warte noch damit, den Olaf dafür zu verdammen .


Aber was will er verhandeln mit China?

Das Sie mit der Terrorisierung der Uiguren aufhören?
Das Sie aufhören sollen in Hongkong Studentendemos niederzuknüppeln?
Das Sie aufhören sollen Taiwan zu bedrohen?
Das Sie ihren Markt öffnen sollen, so wie Sie in andere eindringen?
Das Sie bei der UN gegen die Invasion Russlands in die Ukraine stimmen?

Mann könnte Stundenlang so weiter machen.

Er wird doch nicht mit einer der genannten Forderungen nach China
fahren, verhandeln und wenn er nichts bekommt sein Zugeständnis zurück
ziehen!

Mit welcher Rechtfertigung übergeht er sechs Fach-Ministerien
die gegen dieses Geschäft sind.

Gerade er ist doch einer der Strippenzieher der uns in diese Abhängigkeit
mit Russland gebracht haben, federführend mit seiner Partei und als Filzkanzler
(Vizekanzler).

Eigentlich müsste er zurücktreten, dann kann er sich auch mal seiner
Verantwortung im CumEx Skandal stellen, alleine dafür hört er eingesperrt.


----------



## dekuika (23 Oktober 2022)

Was soll Scholz denn Deiner Meinung nach machen? Widerspricht er, wird der chinesische Warenverkehr über Rotterdam abgewickelt. (Verlust 10000er Arbeitplätze) Stimmt er zu, hat er den Hafen verkauft. Ich bedauere die gegenwärtige Regierung, für das,  was sie seit Amtsübernahme ausstehen muss. Ich bin jedefalls heilfroh, dass die Merkel nicht mehr am Ruder steht.(sitzt)


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Oktober 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Widerspricht er, wird der chinesische Warenverkehr über Rotterdam abgewickelt.


D.h. die jetzige Abhängigkeit sollte man noch ausbauen um nicht vielleicht Arbeitsplätze zu verlieren 🤔. Was kommt als nächstes? Fraport? Bloß verkaufen, nicht das die nur noch Paris oder Amsterdam anfliegen?



dekuika schrieb:


> Was soll Scholz denn Deiner Meinung nach machen?


Das, was das Volk möchte, und stellvertretend die Fachministerien.

Soll er in China doch mal fragen, ob wir 10% vom größten Chinahafen kaufen können. Die Antwort kennt wohl jeder.

Beugen und ausverkauften?


----------



## dekuika (23 Oktober 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Was soll Scholz denn Deiner Meinung nach machen?


Das war keine rhetorische Frage. Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Oktober 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Was soll Scholz denn Deiner Meinung nach machen?


Zurücktreten, alle Ämter niederlegen!



dekuika schrieb:


> Widerspricht er, wird der chinesische Warenverkehr über Rotterdam abgewickelt. (Verlust 10000er Arbeitplätze) Stimmt er zu, hat er den Hafen verkauft. Ich bedauere die gegenwärtige Regierung, für das,  was sie seit Amtsübernahme ausstehen muss. Ich bin jedefalls heilfroh, dass die Merkel nicht mehr am Ruder steht.(sitzt)


und der Rest ist Quatsch mit Soße.

Wenn er von den Chinesen erpresst wird das Sie dann über
Rotterdam abwickeln, darf man erst recht nicht darauf eingehen.

Und da du es jetzt auf Merkel schiebst, die SPD war immer 
mit in der Regierung und der Putin Schmuse Kurs kommt maßgeblich 
aus der echten Männerfreundschaft mit Herrn Schröder.

Im Übrigen hat Herr Scholz die gesamte EU gegen sich und Deutschland 
mit seiner Egoistischen Politik aufgebracht.


----------



## dekuika (23 Oktober 2022)

Alles klar.


----------



## Markus (23 Oktober 2022)

Ich denke Scholz schreit nach einem Mistrauensvotum. Wenn man bedenkt was mit seinen Vorgängern Schmid und Schröder passiert ist, ist das doch der traditionelle Weg der Schadensbegrenzung wenn in DE wieder zu viele die SPD gewählt habe.

Ich kann es den Menschen, die dämlich genug waren den „Finanzexperten“ trotz Wirecard und Co zu wählen, diesmal garnicht übelnehmen. Die Alternative die Merkel hinterlassen hat nachdem sie die CDU jahrelang mit der Kettensäge entastet hat, die hätte ich auch nicht wirklich gewollt. Insgeheim wohl noch weniger als das Drama das wir jetzt haben.

Nach all dem muss man dem Merz schon dankbar sein, dass er sich das überhaupt noch antut. Ich denke bei Blackrock verdient man besser als im Bundestag und muss sich nicht mit so vielen Idioten rumärgern.


----------



## Mrtain (23 Oktober 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Im Übrigen hat Herr Scholz die gesamte EU gegen sich und Deutschland
> mit seiner Egoistischen Politik aufgebracht.


Dass ist als deutscher Politiker in der EU aber auch nicht schwer. Es reicht ja mittlerweile schon, Deutsch in der Abschlussprüfung gehabt zu haben, um uns öffentlich nieder zu machen.


----------



## ducati (25 Oktober 2022)

Ukraine hofft auf monatliche Finanzhilfe aus Deutschland
					

Wegen des russischen Angriffskrieges ist die Ukraine finanziell angeschlagen. Kiew pocht nun auf monatliche Gelder aus Deutschland und der EU.




					www.zdf.de
				




🤔


----------



## Markus (25 Oktober 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Ich finde auch nicht, dass die Chinesen irgendwelche Anteile an Hamburger Hafen haben sollte.
> Angesichts des bevorstehenden Besuchs des Kandisbunzlers in China könnte es aber taktisch unklug sein, jetzt schon eine klare Absage zu erteilen.
> Ich zumindest warte noch damit, den Olaf dafür zu verdammen .



Tja, scheinbar ist das seit gestern Abend besiegelt.
Man sollte ihn samt seiner Dreckspartei und ihren Kommunistenwählern in diesem Hafen auf ein Containerschiff laden.
Wahlweise nach Russland, China oder für die die es richtig Krass wollen auch Nordkorea darf sich jeder Rote aussuchen wie es ihm beliebet.

Es wurden zwar keine 35%, der Deal sind nur 24,9%
Aber die Tür ist offen und der Chinese hat Zeit... Den Rest wird die Öffentlichkeit nicht mitbekommen.

Cumex, Wirecard, der Hafen... und es gibt genug Trottel die ihn wieder wählen werden...


----------



## GLT (25 Oktober 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Cumex, Wirecard, der Hafen... und es gibt genug Trottel die ihn wieder wählen werden...


Gibt auch welche, die der Meinung sind die Kompostpartei würde gute Arbeit machen - also was solls.

Cool down - wir haben die Regierung, die wir uns verdient haben.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Oktober 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Cumex, Wirecard, der Hafen...


----------



## Plan_B (25 Oktober 2022)

Naja, Hamburg braucht Geld.
Oder hat möglicherweise Angst vor grösseren notwendigen Investitionen.

Mit meinen Laienaugen scheint das Betriebsergebnis ja nicht schlecht, aber im Forecast lauern womöglich erhebliche Risiken.
Und Risikofreude oder Langfristigkeit sind keine deutschen Tugenden bei Invest.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Oktober 2022)

D.h. alle Fachministerien lagen falsch mit ihrer Gegenstimme?


----------



## Markus (25 Oktober 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> Gibt auch welche, die der Meinung sind die Kompostpartei würde gute Arbeit machen - also was solls.
> 
> Cool down - wir haben die Regierung, die wir uns verdient haben.



Ja die Typen würden sogar den Schröder wieder wählen.
Ich war als CDU Wähler wenigstens so anständig diese Partei während der Ära Merkel nicht zu wählen - aber als SPD Wähler scheint man da völlig schmerzfrei zu sein...


----------



## Plan_B (25 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> D.h. alle Fachministerien lagen falsch mit ihrer Gegenstimme?


Hab ich nicht gesagt.
Ich bin kein Fussballexperte, Virologe, General, Diplomat oder Bundeskanzler.
Persönlich halte ich ein Unternehmen noch mit einem Jahresüberschuss von 0 für rentabel.

Ps: speziell ein (quasi) kommunales


----------



## Rudi (25 Oktober 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Cumex, Wirecard, der Hafen... und es gibt genug Trottel die ihn wieder wählen werden...


👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍
Aber er ist nicht der Einzige der gegen uns arbeitet.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Oktober 2022)

Jetzt haben die wirklich ihren Hitler 2.0



> *+++ 18:16 Putinismus wird Pflichtfach in Russland +++*
> Nach Informationen des russischen Oppositionsmediums Meduza plant der Kreml die Einführung eines neuen Fachs an den russischen Universitäten. Der "ideologische Kurs" soll wie zu Sowjetzeiten der "wissenschaftliche Kommunismus" Pflichtfach an russischen Hochschulen werden, berichtet Meduza unter Berufung auf zwei kremlnahe Quellen sowie drei Mitarbeiter russischer Universitäten, die mit den Plänen vertraut seien. "Der Westen verrottet, er verdirbt Russland ständig, aber seine Zeit ist vorbei, wir haben eine große Zukunft, eine reiche Geschichte und Kultur", sagt eine der kremlnahen Quellen über den Inhalt des Fachs. "Wir müssen den Moment der Krise nutzen und alles daraus machen." Mehr über Putins Ideologie lesen Sie hier.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Oktober 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht gesagt.


Das wollte ich dir ja auch nicht unterstellten. Ich habe mich das selber gefragt.


----------



## Markus (25 Oktober 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> 👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍
> Aber er ist nicht der Einzige der gegen uns arbeitet.



Verstehe ich nicht.
Du musst ihn doch schon alleine deswegen mögen weil er mit seiner bekackten schweigsamen Art jede nennenswerte Waffenlieferung blockiert.

Man kann da nur hoffen das die Amis genügend HIMARS nachliefern um die nächsten 300.000 Kremlins in Fetzen zu schießen.


----------



## Markus (26 Oktober 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Fussballexperte, Virologe, General, Diplomat oder Bundeskanzler.



Ja so kann man das sehen

Ich sehe das anders:

1. Sind das DEFINITV KEINE EXPERTEN
Das sind Politiker, die bestehen - bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen - aus dem schleimigen Bodensatz unseres Bildungssystems.
Alle die in diesem System was halbwegs brauchbares geworden sind hat sich die freie Wirtschaft gekrallt.

2. Wir haben die gewählt um einen Job zu erledigen.
Wenn sie nicht einmal fähig sind diesen zu erklären, dann sind sie definitiv nicht fähig ihn zu machen!
Wenn ein Mitarbeiter von mir seine maximale Kreativität einsetzt um meine Firma in den Abgrund zu steuern, dann lehne ich mich auch nicht mit diesem (inzwischen doch auch irgendwie abgedroschenen) Bundestrainerspruch zurück und lassen den "Experten" mal machen...


----------



## Plan_B (26 Oktober 2022)

Und weil Du so bist, wie Du bist, hättest Du IMHO oberhalb der Lokalpolitik keine ernsthafte Chance.

Das soll Deiner Kompetenz als Unternehmer keinen Abbruch tun, denn da brauchts andre Fähigkeiten.

Selbst dazu taug ich nicht...
Übrigens hast Du keinen in der obigen Aufzählung gewählt. Den Abgeordneten, den Bürgermeister und solche hab ich nämlich bewusst nicht aufgezählt.


----------



## Markus (26 Oktober 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Und weil Du so bist, wie Du bist, hättest Du IMHO oberhalb der Lokalpolitik keine ernsthafte Chance.



Ach was, nicht mal dazu kann man mich brauchen.
Ich habe das mal ein paar Jahre versucht, dazu bin ich nicht gemacht.
Das war ehrenamtlich - wenn die Affen bezahlt werden und ihren eigenen Hofstaat haben, dann sollen die ihre Ärsche bewegen.




Plan_B schrieb:


> Das soll Deiner Kompetenz als Unternehmer keinen Abbruch tun, denn da brauchts andre Fähigkeiten.



Auch dazu bin ich kein Vorzeigebeispiel.
Ich kann weder gut mit Powerpoint, noch strebe nicht nach Wachstum, in erster Linie versuche ich meine Ruhe zu haben.
Zumindest kann ich mir in den meisten Fällen aussuchen wer mir auf den Sack gehen darf.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Oktober 2022)

> Handelsexperten raten ab​Hamburg-Deal verschafft Cosco riskante Daten​
> Ist der Einstieg des chinesischen Staatskonzerns Cosco im Hamburger Hafen eine Gefahr für Deutschland und Europa? Das Kieler Institut für Weltwirtschaft weist darauf hin, dass nicht die Frage der Höhe der Beteiligung entscheidend sei, sondern die Verfügung über Kundendaten.
> Das Kiel Institut für Weltwirtschaft (IfW) warnt für den Fall eines Einstiegs des chinesischen Staatskonzerns Cosco bei einem Terminal des Hamburger Hafens vor einem wachsenden technologischen Rückstand auf die Volksrepublik. "Cosco ist bei der Digitalisierung des globalen Seetransports bereits weit vorn", sagte IfW-Handelsexperte Rolf Langhammer. "Die Chinesen haben uns hier schon jetzt einiges voraus." Sie könnten weiter enteilen, sollten sie künftig auch vermehrt Kundendaten aus Hamburg nutzen können.
> 
> Dem Experten zufolge werden Container mehr und mehr mit Sensoren bestückt, die etwa den Zustand der geladenen Waren automatisch während des gesamten Transports prüfen. Bei Ankunft am Zielort können dann die nächsten Prozesse automatisiert erfolgen, von der Verzollung bis hin zum Bezahlen. "Die dabei entstehenden Datenmengen liegen dann in der Hand von Cosco, die Künstliche Intelligenz und die Blockchain-Technologie voll einsetzen kann", sagte Langhammer.Cosco könne demnach mit dem Einstieg in den Hamburger Terminal in eine noch stärkere Position gelangen und im Zusammenwirken mit anderen chinesischen Tech-Unternehmen eine marktbeherrschende Stellung zulasten der Wettbewerber erlangen. Diese könnte die Führung in Peking etwa auch nutzen, um einen digitalen Yuan als Währung durchzusetzen.


----------



## kafiphai (26 Oktober 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Man kann da nur hoffen das die Amis genügend HIMARS nachliefern um die nächsten 300.000 Kremlins in Fetzen zu schießen.


Diese „Fetzen“ haben Mütter, Väter, Angehörige die um sie weinen!
Es ist schlimm genug, dass sich so viele Menschen entfremdet haben und diese schlimmen Dinge anderen Seelen antun.
Wenn also, solcher Irrsinn gutgeheißen wird, bestärkst du diese armen Menschen.
Sie sind vorerst verloren, armselige Gefangene ihrer eigenen Erschaffungen!

Du fragtest mich einmal: ja was können wir denn tun, um dieses Leiden zu beenden?
Zuerst: aufhören zu tun!
Waffen liefern für den Frieden, welche Dummheit!
Und dann fange an diese deine Gefühle der Wut und Ohnmacht zuzulassen.
Das ist ein großer Schritt. Bitte wartet nicht damit, bis alles völlig am Boden liegt.

Wir kennen das ja aus den Religionen, neuerdings aus der Physik.
Alles ist miteinander verwoben, es gibt stärkere und schwächere Bindungen.

*So du beim Anderen eine Veränderung sehen willst, ändere dich!*
Konkret: so du Frieden willst, lebe diesen Frieden. In Gedanken, Worten und Werken, hat’s einmal geheißen…
Das Wort ist also schon an zweiter Stelle, darauf folgt die Tat…

Und das gilt für UNS alle!
Der Preis für Seelen die sich so leben ist ein Hoher!
Und wer sich traut dies zu fühlen wird wissen wovon ich spreche.

Peter


----------



## Ralle (26 Oktober 2022)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Diese „Fetzen“ haben Mütter, Väter, Angehörige die um sie weinen!
> 
> *So du beim Anderen eine Veränderung sehen willst, ändere dich!*
> 
> ...


Ja Peter, sehr ehrenvoll und ehrenwert.
Kann ich also mal eben bei dir vorbeikommen, deiner Familie BÖSES antun und du überschreibst mit anschließend dein Haus und verpißt dich irgendwohin oder haust du mir eine rein? Wie weit darf ich gehen? Wann ist Schluß?
Dumm rumquatschen ist einfach, aber wirklich eine Lösung finden, die diese Wort verdient, erklär mal, wie geht das???


----------



## kafiphai (26 Oktober 2022)

@Ralle
Da frage ich im Gegenzug einfach: Schickst du deine Kinder in den Krieg?
Zm Töten dieser „Unmenschen“.
Verlangst von ihnen selbst zu Einem zu werden?
Deine Frau zum Versogen der Verwundeten, deine Großeltern zur Essensausgabe…

Das sind nicht die Fragen unserer Welt!
Kein Leid dieser Welt wird durch Waffengewalt verringert!
Man sollte meinen, wir haben genügend Erfahrungen gesammelt.
Ist das Leid das letzte halbe Jahr denn weniger geworden?

Das Verständnis um die Zusammenhänge dieser Welt ist leider vergessen worden.
Entziehe diesen Mächten der Leiderschaffung(alle Kriegparteien) deine Energie.
Unterstütze humanitäre Hilfsorganisationen nach deiner Wahl, nur wende dich von diesem Irrsinn ab.
Zuerst im Innen, dann im Außen.

Zugegeben, das wirklich leben zu können braucht einen gewissen Weg.
Leider haben wir das die letzten Jahre verkackt…

Das kann nur jeder Einzelne von uns tun…
Die Wahl des Einzelnen ist frei: Krieg oder Frieden.
Bei uns im Deutschsprachigen Raum auch noch im Außen…

Das Wissen um diese große Möglichkeit zur Veränderung haben wenige, das ist nicht schlimm.
Nur beginnt endlich diesen Weg der friedlichen Veränderung!

Peter

PS: diese Worte gelten für uns alle!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Oktober 2022)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Diese „Fetzen“ haben Mütter, Väter, Angehörige die um sie weinen!
> Es ist schlimm genug, dass sich so viele Menschen entfremdet haben und diese schlimmen Dinge anderen Seelen antun.
> Wenn also, solcher Irrsinn gutgeheißen wird, bestärkst du diese armen Menschen.
> Sie sind vorerst verloren, armselige Gefangene ihrer eigenen Erschaffungen!
> ...


was hast du den für Drogen genommen?


----------



## ChristophD (26 Oktober 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> was hast du den für Drogen genommen?


im Volkmund "Weihrauch"


----------



## Ralle (26 Oktober 2022)

kafiphai schrieb:


> @Ralle
> Da frage ich im Gegenzug einfach: Schickst du deine Kinder in den Krieg?
> Zm Töten dieser „Unmenschen“.
> Verlangst von ihnen selbst zu Einem zu werden?
> Deine Frau zum Versogen der Verwundeten, deine Großeltern zur Essensausgabe…


Diese Frage ist leicht zu beantworten:
1. Ich schicke meine Kinder nicht in den Krieg, sie sind Erwachsen und gehen freiwillig, wenn es nötig ist oder eben auch nicht. Das ist ihr Leben und ihre Zukunft, offensichtlich wissen das auch viele Ukrainer.
2. Mir ist natürlich bewußt, dass auf der anderen Seite ebenfalls Menschen stehen. Aber wenn sie in mein Land kommen und bomben, töten, vergewaltigen, dann würde ich sie ohne schlechtes Gewissen bekämpfen, mit ALLEN Mitteln!
3. So nebenbei, ich war in den 90-igern in Rußland arbeiten. Tolle Menschen, tolles Land, aber wir wurden auch einmal überfallen. Rate mal von wem: Von russischen Soldaten. Seitdem kann ich mit auch sehr gut vorstellen, was diese Kreaturen (und so haben die sich benommen) in der Ukraine den Menschen antun, erzogen von einem Militärsystem, das voillkommen unmenschlich und skrupellos ist!

Lebe weiter in deiner netten Bubble, vielleicht hast du ja Glück und niemals wird dir und deiner Familie schlimmes angetan. Was machst du wenn nicht? Jedem Vergewaltiger eine Rose schenken? Viel Spaß dann.


----------



## jensemann (26 Oktober 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Tja, scheinbar ist das seit gestern Abend besiegelt.
> Man sollte ihn samt seiner Dreckspartei und ihren Kommunistenwählern in diesem Hafen auf ein Containerschiff laden.
> Wahlweise nach Russland, China oder für die die es richtig Krass wollen auch Nordkorea darf sich jeder Rote aussuchen wie es ihm beliebet.
> 
> ...



Nun, mit diesem Kompromiss und einer Beteiligung von unter 25% haben die Chinesen lediglich eine finanzielle Beteiligung ohne weitreichende Einflussmöglichkeiten weil sie kein Vorstandsmitglied stellen können und schon garnicht den Vorsitz übernehmen.
Zum Anderen werden die Chinesen auf andere wirtschaftliche Zwangsmaßnahmen verzichten, die uns wieder in Sachen Lieferfristen und Verfügbarkeiten zurückwerfen.

Ich bin kein SPD-Wähler, ich kreuze immer irgendwas an was dann unter "Andere" gelistet wird. Aber ich weis, dass man es weder in der Politik noch in sonst einer Führungsposition allen recht machen kann. Der BundesOlaf ist zwar leise und manchmal zögerlich aber keinesfalls dumm. Die Vertreter der C-Parteien haben da wesentlich lauter und mit einer frechen Ignoranz gegen die breite Bevölkerung gearbeitet.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Oktober 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Nun, mit diesem Kompromiss und einer Beteiligung von unter 25% haben die Chinesen lediglich eine finanzielle Beteiligung *ohne weitreichende Einflussmöglichkeiten*


Glaubst du auch an den Weihnachtsmann 🎅🎄?


----------



## Hesse (26 Oktober 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> von unter 25% haben die Chinesen lediglich eine finanzielle Beteiligung


Sie haben eine Anfang ... den Fuß in der Tür ....

„Wehret den Anfängen! “


----------



## ducati (26 Oktober 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> 3. So nebenbei, ich war in den 90-igern in Rußland arbeiten. Tolle Menschen, tolles Land, aber wir wurden auch einmal überfallen. Rate mal von wem: Von russischen Soldaten. Seitdem kann ich mit auch sehr gut vorstellen, was diese Kreaturen (und so haben die sich benommen) in der Ukraine den Menschen antun, erzogen von einem Militärsystem, das voillkommen unmenschlich und skrupellos ist!


ich weiss halt noch, wie die einfachen sowietischen Soldaten damals in der DDR behandelt wurden. Ich vermute in Russland ist das aktuell immer noch so ähnlich. Von daher würd ich die Schuld nicht unbedingt dem einfachen Soldaten geben, sondern auch eher dem "Militärsystem".


----------



## JesperMP (26 Oktober 2022)

Es ist eigentlich egal, was ist die Hintergrund warum die russische Soldaten sich wie Bestien verhalten.
Ob sie bewusst rassisten und imperialisten sind, oder ob sie von die Propaganda verführt sind, egal.
Fakt ist dass sie unheuerliche Verbrechen begehen.
Ukraine müssen sie dagegen maksimal wehren und wir müssen sie maksimal damit helfen.
Sonnst wären wir mitschuldig in die Verbrechen.


----------



## jensemann (26 Oktober 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> Sie haben eine Anfang ... den Fuß in der Tür ....
> 
> „Wehret den Anfängen! “


Ja, und ohne diesen Fuß haben wir möglicherweise bald keine Tür mehr.
Aber wie ich bereits schrieb, wäre ich auch dafür, dass chinesische Beteiligungen an europäischen Firmen und Infrastruktur zu den gleichen Bedingungen stattfinden wie in umgekehrter Richtung.
Das chinesische Handelsgebahren ist für uns ungewohnt. Ein Geschäft ist dann gut, wenn beide zustimmen. Unabhängig davon ob einer der Handelspartner dabei draufzahlt. Welche Begleitumstände zu der Zustimmung geführt haben, ist den Chinesen völlig egal.


----------



## Ralle (26 Oktober 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> ich weiss halt noch, wie die einfachen sowietischen Soldaten damals in der DDR behandelt wurden. Ich vermute in Russland ist das aktuell immer noch so ähnlich. Von daher würd ich die Schuld nicht unbedingt dem einfachen Soldaten geben, sondern auch eher dem "Militärsystem".


Aber das ist im Prinzip das selbe Argument und die selbe Denke, wie "Putin wurde vom Westen dazu getrieben!"
Nein, jeder entscheidet, was er tut und wer ohne jeden Grund loszieht und andere mit Gewalt überzieht, wurde nciht getrieben, er ist eher selbst ein getriebener seiner eigenen Fehler. Oder meinst du auch, Putin hat diesen Krieg aus gutem gerechten Grund und mit vollem Recht begonnen?


----------



## Markus (26 Oktober 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> ich weiss halt noch, wie die einfachen sowietischen Soldaten damals in der DDR behandelt wurden. Ich vermute in Russland ist das aktuell immer noch so ähnlich. Von daher würd ich die Schuld nicht unbedingt dem einfachen Soldaten geben, sondern auch eher dem "Militärsystem".



Ja ich habe da letztens auch wieder eine Geschichte von jemanden gehört der bei der MP der NVA war.
Die mussten russische Soldaten suchen die sich vorzeitig auf den Heimweg gemacht haben.
Nachdem die an der Kaserne abgeliefert wurden hörte man eine Slave.

Selbstverständlich sind das oft arme Kerle.
Das waren diejenigen in Stalingrad, Frankreich und jedem anderen Krieg auch. auch.
Aber ist es die traurige Wahrheit eine Krieges, dass man auf nix anderes schießen kann um sich zu wehren. Ausser der der Zivilbevölkerung wie es aktuell die Kremlins machen.


----------



## Markus (26 Oktober 2022)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Diese „Fetzen“ haben Mütter, Väter, Angehörige die um sie weinen!
> Es ist schlimm genug, dass sich so viele Menschen entfremdet haben und diese schlimmen Dinge anderen Seelen antun.
> Wenn also, solcher Irrsinn gutgeheißen wird, bestärkst du diese armen Menschen.
> Sie sind vorerst verloren, armselige Gefangene ihrer eigenen Erschaffungen!
> ...



Ich habe mir jetzt echt überlegt ob ich auf dieses verabscheungswürdige Geschwätz überhaupt reagieren soll.

Mir hat letztens jemand im persönlichen Gespräche die selbe Haltung präsentiert. 

Seine Lösung ist so:
Stell dir vor, die Ukrainer hätten einfach die weiße Fahne hochgehalten. Warum müssen wir immer streiten.

Ich bin heute noch fassungslos deswegen und machen mir seit dem fast täglich Gedanken über diese Worte. Es ist für mich unfassbar das Menschen zu so einer Haltung fähig sein können. Es erschüttert mich.

Ich habe absoluten Respekt vor Leuten die ihren Pazifismus leben und nicht zur Waffe greifen wollen. Vor Leuten die spätestens an ihrer Landesgrenze anhalten und sagen weiter gehe ich nicht. Letzteres erwarte ich sogar von jedem.

Aber solche strunzdummen Sprüche haben nichts mit Pazifismuss zu tun! Das ist:

VERANTWORTUNGSLOS
Unterlassene Hilfeleistung
Meiner Meinung nach sogar Beihilfe


Das ist einfach nur scheisse und erbärmlich und verachtenswert! Das ist keine Meinung, das ist ein Verbrechen!


Da hat hat dieser Putin jahrelang bewiesen zu was er fähig ist. Hat bereits einen Teil des Landes gewaltsam eingenommen. Positioniert eine riesige Invasionsarmee. Lügt der ganzen Welt wochenlang ins Gesicht und marschiert dann da ein.

Und dann gibt es Leute die ernsthaft den Ukrainern empfehlen sie sollen ruhig bleiben, die weiße Fahne schwenken und abwarten was passiert.

Da kann ich nur noch kotzen!

Ich weiß ja nicht was du für ein Leben lebst, aber mir wären sogar die Konsquenzen des roten Knopfs lieber als in einer Welt zu leben in der man nur noch russisch und chinesisch spricht.


----------



## ducati (26 Oktober 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Oder meinst du auch, Putin hat diesen Krieg aus gutem gerechten Grund und mit vollem Recht begonnen?


wie kommst Du denn auf die Schnapsidee?


----------



## Markus (26 Oktober 2022)

@kafiphai 
Das Ukrainische Militär hat grad eine Kampagne gestartet. Sie bitten die russischen Soldaten sich zu ergeben und liefern ein Anleitung mit wie es geht.
Sie versprechen eine gute Behandlung.

Peter! Die Welt braucht dich! Jetzt!
Dein missionarisches Engagment ist jetzt jetzt gefragt, fahr an die russische Front und hilf Leben zu retten.

Von wo willst du abfliegen? Ich buche dir das Ticket und bezahle es.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Oktober 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Von wo willst du abfliegen? Ich buche dir das Ticket und bezahle es.


Eine gute Sache so kann man den Konflikt lösen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Oktober 2022)

kafiphai schrieb:


> *So du beim Anderen eine Veränderung sehen willst, ändere dich!*
> Konkret: so du Frieden willst, lebe diesen Frieden. In Gedanken, Worten und Werken, hat’s einmal geheißen…


Solche Worte kenne ich – aus dem Stuhlkreis im Kindergarten.
Wenn Du jetzt langsam die Augen öffnest und/oder Deien rose Brille abnimmst, siehst Du, dass die große weite Welt so nicht funktioniert.

Das Ein-mal-Eins des Zusammenlebens funktioniert doch auf allen Ebenen (wirtschaftlich, gesellschaftlich, militärischen, ...) so:

"Wer sich nicht wehrt, wird unterdrückt"


----------



## s_kraut (26 Oktober 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Solche Worte kenne ich – aus dem Stuhlkreis im Kindergarten.
> Wenn Du jetzt langsam die Augen öffnest und/oder Deien rose Brille abnimmst, siehst Du, dass die große weite Welt so nicht funktioniert.
> 
> Das Ein-mal-Eins des Zusammenlebens funktioniert doch auf allen Ebenen (wirtschaftlich, gesellschaftlich, militärischen, ...) so:
> ...


Traurig aber wahr.

Immerhin hat der Kuschelkurs der letzten Jahre dazu geführt, dass Russland vermehrt in Paläste (teils schwimmend) investiert hat. 
Die Hochtechnologie hat man dort komplett vergessen. Auch die Rüstung hat gelitten, wir kennen sowas auch in Deutschland. 

Drum wird sich der Putin schon auch die Augen reiben jeden Tag, wenn mal wieder eine ungefilterte Nachricht durchdringt.


----------



## codemonkey (27 Oktober 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Aber das ist im Prinzip das selbe Argument und die selbe Denke, wie "Putin wurde vom Westen dazu getrieben!"
> Nein, jeder entscheidet, was er tut und wer ohne jeden Grund loszieht und andere mit Gewalt überzieht, wurde nciht getrieben, er ist eher selbst ein getriebener seiner eigenen Fehler. Oder meinst du auch, Putin hat diesen Krieg aus gutem gerechten Grund und mit vollem Recht begonnen?


Blasphemie!
Putin, XI Jinping, Trump, Kim Jong-un usw. sind unfehlbar.
Selbst wenn deren Anhänger von dem Leid und den Verbrechen ihrer gottgleichen Führer erfahren, werden sie diese für unschuldig halten. Gab es in Deutschland auch und ganz anschaulich unter der Redewendung „Wenn das der Führer wüsste“ nachzulesen.
Putin kann sich gewiss sein, noch lange von Nationalisten verehrt zu werden.


----------



## Mrtain (27 Oktober 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Zumindest kann ich mir in den meisten Fällen aussuchen wer mir auf den Sack gehen darf.



Ich bin jetzt schon bisschen neidisch...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Oktober 2022)

jensemann schrieb:


> Nun, mit diesem Kompromiss und einer Beteiligung von unter 25% haben die Chinesen lediglich eine finanzielle Beteiligung ohne weitreichende Einflussmöglichkeiten weil sie kein Vorstandsmitglied stellen können und schon garnicht den Vorsitz übernehmen.


Hier mal eine kleine Übersicht:

PS:
Es geht nicht um Beteiligungen durch China sondern ausschließlich um Cosco. Damit man sich mal ein Bild machen kann.

*Aber nein, wir schaffen doch keine neue Abhängigkeiten...... 🤮*



Quelle


----------



## s_kraut (28 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Hier mal eine kleine Übersicht:
> 
> PS:
> Es geht nicht um Beteiligungen durch China sondern ausschließlich um Cosco. Damit man sich mal ein Bild machen kann.
> ...



Heute bekommen die Chinesen hier ähnlich einfach Zugang wie wir Westler anno dazumal in vielen Übersee-Gebieten, einfach ein paar Kisten Glasperlen hinstellen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Oktober 2022)

Noch einmal zu den Chinesen, ich möchte mit denen keine Geschäfte machen.








						China macht in Deutschland Jagd auf Dissidenten
					

Die chinesischen Behörden betreiben illegale Polizeistationen auf der ganzen Welt. Vordergründig sollen Kriminelle zur Rückkehr in die Heimat bewegt werden. Doch auch Regimekritiker werden von Sicherheitskräften massiv unter Druck gesetzt - auch in Deutschland, wo die Polizei bislang machtlos...




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Rudi (29 Oktober 2022)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Diese „Fetzen“ haben Mütter, Väter, Angehörige die um sie weinen!
> Es ist schlimm genug, dass sich so viele Menschen entfremdet haben und diese schlimmen Dinge anderen Seelen antun.



So nun könnt Ihr auch über mich herfallen. Oder besser noch seht Euch selbst vor Ort an was Krieg bedeutet. Die Russen wurden schon mal in unserer Geschichte als Bestien beschrieben. Also mal nachdenken.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Oktober 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> So nun könnt Ihr auch über mich herfallen. Oder besser noch seht Euch selbst vor Ort an was Krieg bedeutet. Die Russen wurden schon mal in unserer Geschichte als Bestien beschrieben. Also mal nachdenken.


Da fehlen einen einfach nur die Worte,
entweder bist du selber Russe der Putin 
blind folgt oder du bis gerade erst aus den
Winterschlaf 2021 aufgewacht und hast einiges
verpasst.


----------



## Rudi (29 Oktober 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Noch einmal zu den Chinesen, ich möchte mit denen keine Geschäfte machen.


Willst Du behaupten Du hast noch nichts von China gekauft ? Oder ist das Einkaufen kein Geschäft ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Oktober 2022)

Ich kaufe oft Chinesische Produkte leider,
trotzdem möchte ich keine Geschäfte mit denen
machen.

Ich hoffe meine Ehrlichkeit schockiert dich nicht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Oktober 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> So nun könnt Ihr auch über mich herfallen. Oder besser noch seht Euch selbst vor Ort an was Krieg bedeutet. Die Russen wurden schon mal in unserer Geschichte als Bestien beschrieben. Also mal nachdenken.


Also dann noch einmal zum Thema.
Du bist also der Meinung, das die Russen aus
lauter Notwehr die Ukraine  überfallen haben,
deshalb all Diese Gräueltaten machen und hinterher
behaupten es waren die Ukrainer selber?
Ähnliches vorgehen in Syrien und andere Afrikanische
Staaten durchführen und das ist für dich normal?

In welchen Bezug steht das jetzige Verhalten Russland
mit unsere Geschichte, wobei Ich glaube das wir zwei nicht
die gleiche Geschichte teilen!?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Oktober 2022)

Eine Antwort wird nicht kommen. Er hat doch immer das gleiche Verhaltensmuster. Irgendwas reinwerfen, dann bei konkreten Gegenfragen nicht antworten, dann  2 Wochen warten, dann das gleiche Spiel von vorne.

Und jedes 10. Mal dann sagen das es einem hier nicht mehr gefällt, das früher alles besser war und das man raus ist.
Nach zwei Wochen dann... du weist schon.

Als SPS'ler erkennt man ja Muster 😉


----------



## Mrtain (29 Oktober 2022)

Früher waren  Trolle nur in Fatasy-Büchern anzutreffen. Zumindest das war früher besser.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 Oktober 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Früher waren Trolle....


Früher standen die Trolle an der Haustür und haben gefragt ob man mit ihnen gemeinsam die Bibel lesen möchte.... Als Einstieg


----------



## s_kraut (29 Oktober 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Früher standen die Trolle an der Haustür und haben gefragt ob man mit ihnen gemeinsam die Bibel lesen möchte.... Als Einstieg


Ja schreib mal was über Erneuerbare Energien oder über Putin, dann hast die Trolle am Kitzler.


----------



## Markus (30 Oktober 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Die Russen wurden schon mal in unserer Geschichte als Bestien beschrieben. Also mal nachdenken.



Also ich kann dir soweit zustimmen, das ich auch ein Problem mit einem pauschalen "die Russen" habe.

Ich verwende deswegen gerne das Wort "Kremlins" es beschreibt die betreffenden ganz gut.


----------



## Plan_B (30 Oktober 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Ich verwende deswegen gerne das Wort "Kremlins"


Ich muss mich jetzt mal ausnahmsweise auf die Seite der Pazifisten schlagen.
In jeder Art von Kriegsführung wird es vermieden, den Truppen zu erlauben, den Menschen im Gegner zu sehen.
Es ist der Feind, die Monster, die Bestie....der Kremlin.
Verschiedene Spielarten der gleichen Psychologie, die man auch in den meisten Shootern wiederfindet.

IMHO lässt sich so eine weitere Eskalation schwer vermeiden.
Ich bin absolut dafür, die Ukraine in jedweder von, von den Ukrainern gewünschten Art, zu unterstützen, sofern es mit unseren Rechsprinzipien in Einklang zu bringen ist.

Ich bin aber absolut dagegen, die russischen Truppen zu entmenschlichen. Kriegsverbrechen müssen geahndet werden, aber nicht an einem ganzen Volk. Die Täter müssen identifiziert und verurteilt werden. Und ja - eine Führung, die konsequent dem Gegner jedliche Menschlichkeit abspricht, muss mit weiteren Verbrechen, begangen durch ganz normale Menschen im Feld rechnen. Gerade hier wird die Aufarbeitung noch schwerer, weil mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit solche Sachen auf beiden Seiten zu finden sind.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Oktober 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Also ich kann dir soweit zustimmen, das ich auch ein Problem mit einem pauschalen "die Russen" habe.


„die Russen“ ist nur eine Abkürzung wie
die „Kremelins“, für Menschen die Putins
Krieg mit Inbrunst unterstützen.


----------



## dekuika (30 Oktober 2022)

Dem normalen Russen wird dieser Krieg egal sein. Der will essen, sich kleiden und ein ruhiges Leben führen. Das beginnt jetzt zu bröckeln, da das nicht mehr möglich ist. Als gebürtiger Ossi habe ich so etwas auch mitgemacht. Wir wurden von Kindesbeinen an systematisch belogen und betrogen. Nach der Wende hatte ich Zugang zu westlichen Büchern und musste feststellen, dass selbst die Klassische Weltliteratur teilweise umgeschrieben wurde. Das Ende der DDR kam, weil die Unzufriedenheit zu Schluss so groß war, dass es den normalen Bürger aus seiner Lethargie gerissen hat und die Lügen und der billige Alkohol nicht mehr funktioniert haben. Vielleicht kommt das ja in Russland auch so.


----------



## Markus (30 Oktober 2022)

Kremlin ist das englische Wort für Kremel.
Hat übrigens aktuell 55.078 Bewertungen bei Google mit einem Schnitt von 5 Sternen.

Aber zugegeben, die Nähe zum Wort Gremlins finde ich nicht ganz unpassend...


----------



## Twirl (30 Oktober 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Dem normalen Russen wird dieser Krieg egal sein. Der will essen, sich kleiden und ein ruhiges Leben führen. Das beginnt jetzt zu bröckeln, da das nicht mehr möglich ist. Als gebürtiger Ossi habe ich so etwas auch mitgemacht. Wir wurden von Kindesbeinen an systematisch belogen und betrogen. Nach der Wende hatte ich Zugang zu westlichen Büchern und musste feststellen, dass selbst die Klassische Weltliteratur teilweise umgeschrieben wurde. Das Ende der DDR kam, weil die Unzufriedenheit zu Schluss so groß war, dass es den normalen Bürger aus seiner Lethargie gerissen hat und die Lügen und der billige Alkohol nicht mehr funktioniert haben. Vielleicht kommt das ja in Russland auch so.


Naja, war das nicht eher so, dass ein gewisser Politiker einfach was falsch gemacht hat. 
Natürlich war das System am Ende, aber es war nicht die Absicht da das zu beenden seitens der „Führung“. 
Klar gab es die Montagsdemos die heute von manchen Affen kopiert werden. Aber die haben das System nicht zu Fall gebracht. Genau wie die Schreihälse heute das System ebenfalls nicht ändern werden.


----------



## s_kraut (30 Oktober 2022)

Twirl schrieb:


> Naja, war das nicht eher so, dass ein gewisser Politiker einfach was falsch gemacht hat.
> Natürlich war das System am Ende, aber es war nicht die Absicht da das zu beenden seitens der „Führung“.
> Klar gab es die Montagsdemos die heute von manchen Affen kopiert werden. Aber die haben das System nicht zu Fall gebracht. Genau wie die Schreihälse heute das System ebenfalls nicht ändern werden.


Dann schaut mal wie ihr es hin kriegt.

Wir in Deutschland haben es damals ohne externe Unterstützung nicht geschafft.

Viel Glück!


----------



## dekuika (31 Oktober 2022)

Twirl schrieb:


> Naja, war das nicht eher so, dass ein gewisser Politiker einfach was falsch gemacht hat.
> Natürlich war das System am Ende, aber es war nicht die Absicht da das zu beenden seitens der „Führung“.
> Klar gab es die Montagsdemos die heute von manchen Affen kopiert werden. Aber die haben das System nicht zu Fall gebracht. Genau wie die Schreihälse heute das System ebenfalls nicht ändern werden.


Darf ich fragen wie alt Du bist?


----------



## Twirl (31 Oktober 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wie alt Du bist?


48 und bin in Westdeutschland sozialisiert. 
Das wird zwar Schnappatmung bei manchen auslösen, weil ich ja alles gar nicht miterlebt habe. Ändert aber für mich nix. Die Spinner die jeden Montag bei uns durch die Stadt ziehen mit Trommeln usw werden einfach nix ändern. Kalt haben die jedes Recht dazu zu demonstrieren, man muss sich einfach nur fragen ob es sinnvoll und gut eingesetzte Energie ist.


----------



## dekuika (31 Oktober 2022)

Bei den Spinnern von heute gebe ich Dir Recht. Was Deine Ansicht auf das Ende der "DDR" angeht, bin ich der Meinung, dass Du dir vielleicht ein paar Kenntnisse anlesen solltest. Wikipedia bietet da einiges. Fakt ist: Ohne Gorbatschow, der Honecker den Schutz entzogen hat,, die Montagsdemos, die sich zu einer Volksbewegung auswuchsen,, ohne den nicht gegebenen Schießbefehl von Egon Krenz im Oktober 1989,, die Absetzung Honeckers,, und die beihnahe, Zahlungsunfähigkeit der "DDR",, hätte sich Schabowski verquatschen können, wie er will. Die Grenzer hätten die ersten Grenzüberquerer verhaftet und der Rest wäre nach Hause gegangen. Und ich würde heute vermutlich einen Abakus programmieren.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (31 Oktober 2022)

Ich bin jetzt zum ersten Mal in diesem Thread und habe nicht alle Beiträge gelesen. Ich hoffe, der Vortrag wurde hier noch nicht verlinkt.


----------



## s_kraut (31 Oktober 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt zum ersten Mal in diesem Thread und habe nicht alle Beiträge gelesen. Ich hoffe, der Vortrag wurde hier noch nicht verlinkt.


Ich hab mir gerade mal drei Viertel angeschaut und wenn der Krieg nicht wäre dann hätte ich ihr ein paar ihrer nicht durchweg schlechten Gedanken weitergetragen.

In der Mitte des Beitrags, als sie meinte Georgien hätte Russland angegriffen, hatte ich reflexartige Zuckungen am Daumen zum Ausschalten. Weil wir haben zuhause eine Landkarte und wissen wie groß Russland ist und wie groß Georgien ist, zudem wissen wir alle dass Russland bereits in den Monaten zuvor Truppen an der Grenze zusammengezogen hat, ganz ähnliche wie im Winter 2022 an der Grenze zur Ukraine.

Die Russlandversteher-Bücher, die da signiert wurden: ich will gar nicht verstehen warum Russland Raketen auf Spielplätze eines vergleichbar kleinen Nachbarstaates schießt. 

Und das Fazit, die Ukraine müsse Kompromisse machen: warum? Weil Russland fieser ist, größer ist, systematisch zivile Infrastruktur lahm legt?

Aber gut, wir bekommen hier auch nur gefilterte Informationen und es ist schwierig ein klares Bild zu haben.


----------



## Plan_B (31 Oktober 2022)

Ich hab nach 1/3 aufgegeben, als es in aller Ausführlichkeit um die so vorhersehbar bedrohliche Osterweiterung der NATO ging.
Hat eigentlich die NATO an die Tür der Länder geklopft und gebettelt?
Nach der Georgien Story hab ich dann ausgemacht.


----------



## dekuika (1 November 2022)

Soweit bin ich nicht gekommen.


----------



## dekuika (1 November 2022)

Über Moral lässt sich hervorragen streiten, solange der eigene Besitz nicht betroffen ist. Beispiel: Ein bewaffneter Mann dringt in das Haus von Eulalia oder ihrem Vorredner ein und droht damit, die Kinder auf dem benachbarten Spielplatz zu erschießen, wenn er nicht sofort Haus und Grund überschrieben bekommt. Ich glaube nicht, dass die beiden nach einem Notar rufen würden. Wäre der Mann beim Nachbarn eingedrungen, sähe das ganze schon wieder anders aus. Meine Meinung.


----------



## Rudi (1 November 2022)

Twirl schrieb:


> 48 und bin in Westdeutschland sozialisiert.
> Das wird zwar Schnappatmung bei manchen auslösen, weil ich ja alles gar nicht miterlebt habe. Ändert aber für mich nix. Die Spinner die jeden Montag bei uns durch die Stadt ziehen mit Trommeln usw werden einfach nix ändern. Kalt haben die jedes Recht dazu zu demonstrieren, man muss sich einfach nur fragen ob es sinnvoll und gut eingesetzte Energie ist.


 von mir. Aber natürlich darf jeder seine Meinung haben und sagen.


----------



## Andrax (1 November 2022)

Eine Frage in die Diskussionsrunde:
Woher bezieht Ihr eure Informationen und seid ihr Euch sicher, dass diese richtig und vollständig sind?
Zusatzfrage: Holt Ihr euch eine 2. Meinung ein und hinterfragt die Information (Querschnittsbildung)?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 November 2022)

Andrax schrieb:


> Eine Frage in die Diskussionsrunde:
> Woher bezieht Ihr eure Informationen und seid ihr Euch sicher, dass diese richtig und vollständig sind?
> Zusatzfrage: Holt Ihr euch eine 2. Meinung ein und hinterfragt die Information (Querschnittsbildung)?


50 % Lebenserfahrung und gesunder Menschenverstand. Mit den anderen 50 % – Nachrichten und soziale Medien – ist es tatsächlich schwierig.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 November 2022)

Klingt irgendwie komisch…


> Der russische Präsident Putin führt einen völkerrechtswidrigen Krieg in der Ukraine. Im Vorfeld eines Treffens der Arabischen Liga fordert er nun die "Achtung der territorialen Integrität der Länder" und wirbt für internationale Zusammenarbeit.
> Russland sieht nach eigenen Angaben in einer Kooperation mit den arabischen Staaten einen Beitrag zum Frieden in der Welt. Die Konflikte im Nahen Osten und Nordafrika könnten nur "auf der Grundlage allgemein anerkannten Völkerrechts" gelöst werden, sagte Präsident Wladimir Putin in einer Grußrede zur Eröffnung des Gipfels der Arabischen Liga.
> 
> Voraussetzung, um etwa die Kriege im Jemen oder Syrien zu beenden, sei "eine Verpflichtung zur strikten Achtung der Souveränität und territorialen Integrität der Länder", hieß es in der Rede, die der Kreml vor dem Treffen in Algerien veröffentlichte. Der erste Gipfel der Arabischen Liga seit dreieinhalb Jahren soll am Abend beginnen. Russland führt seit acht Monaten einen völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieg gegen die Ukraine.


----------



## Plan_B (1 November 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Nachrichten und soziale Medien – ist es tatsächlich schwierig.


In erster Linie Tagesschau online / Spiegel online Darüber hinaus bei Themen, die mein Interesse wecken, möglichst Nachrichtenportale aus Ö oder CH.
Niemals soziale Medien, da dort jeder jeden Mist verbreitet.
Für den Gegencheck RT DE. Allerdings ist dort vieles offensichtliche Propaganda, dass ich mich oft schon nach der Teaserdurchsicht schwindlig fühle.

Jetzt könnte man fragen, warum diese Meldung nicht auf einem deutschen Nachrichtenportal gemeldet wird.
Jetzt kommt der Verstand ins Spiel: Ist ein Tweetvvon Kimdotcom etwas, was eine Meldung wert ist? Kann der Herr irgendwas belegen?
Was würde eine offizielle Nachrichtenmeldung also bringen, vor allem bei Menschen, die *nicht hinterfragen.*


----------



## Rudi (1 November 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Klingt irgendwie komisch…


Was ist denn da so komisch ?


----------



## Plan_B (1 November 2022)

Territoriale Integrität respektieren?
Anerkanntes Völkerrecht (von wem anerkannt).
Kann natürlich Ironie sein.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 November 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Was ist denn da so komisch ?


Das du das nicht verstehst ist schon klar.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 November 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Anerkanntes Völkerrecht *(von wem anerkannt*).


Na rate mal von wem anerkannt.


----------



## Mrtain (1 November 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Was ist denn da so komisch ?


Vielleicht weil seine "Spezialoperation" in der Urkraine diametral zu seinen Forderungen in der Arabischen Liga ist.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 November 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> In erster Linie Tagesschau online / Spiegel online Darüber hinaus bei Themen, die mein Interesse wecken, möglichst Nachrichtenportale aus Ö oder CH.


Die ÖR sind eher links, die Privaten haben die Quote im Blick – so sieht es statista:








						Nachrichtenquellen mit der größten Vertrauenswürdigkeit 2022 | Statista
					

Die Tagesschau ist die vertrauenswürdigste Nachrichtenquelle in Deutschland: Im Januar und Februar 2022 erreichte das Nachrichtenformat der ARD mit 67 Prozent Vertrauen (Skala von 6 bis 10) laut einer Reuters-Studie den höchsten Wert der untersuchten deutschen Medien.




					de.statista.com
				





Plan_B schrieb:


> Niemals soziale Medien, da dort jeder jeden Mist verbreitet.


Die Herausforderung ist hier das Filtern. Dort ist nicht alles Mist. Man merkt oft, dass sie näher am Geschehen sind. Trotzdem muss einem klar sein, dass jeder alles Schreiben kann.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 November 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Was ist denn da so komisch ?


Mmhh, lässt sich mit den ersten 50 % lösen: https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/putin-geh-nach-hause.107107/post-852546


----------



## s_kraut (1 November 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Die ÖR sind eher links, die Privaten haben die Quote im Blick – so sieht es statista:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gut die ÖR haben ja zwei nationale Hauptquellen und dann noch ein Kooperationen mit den Nachbarstaaten.
Klar dass dabei keine Rechts-Nationalistischen Themen gepuscht werden.
Was die Privaten angeht fehlt mir die Geduld, die das Werbefernsehen fordert. Das zieh ich mir nicht rein. Zumal die privaten Finanzierer auch durchaus politische Ziele subtil verfolgen.


----------



## Andrax (1 November 2022)

Na ja wem soll man was glauben...
Nachdem Denisowa rausgeworfen wurde, weil sie die Gräueltaten nur erfunden hatte. Oder butcha wo die Timeline sehr interessant ist... na ja egal ich halt mich raus


----------



## Markus (1 November 2022)

Andrax schrieb:


> Na ja wem soll man was glauben...
> Nachdem Denisowa rausgeworfen wurde, weil sie die Gräueltaten nur erfunden hatte. Oder butcha wo die Timeline sehr interessant ist...



Deine Weisheit soll uns sicher beeindrucken.
Und deine wild dahergezogenen Wortfetzen sollen uns sicher zum Nachdenken anregen.



Andrax schrieb:


> na ja egal ich halt mich raus



Aber deine Konsequenz hat nicht jetzt mal so richtig geflasht...


----------



## kafiphai (1 November 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Und deine wild dahergezogenen Wortfetzen sollen uns sicher zum Nachdenken anregen.


Hat's denn endlich gefruchtet?🤣🤣🤣


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 November 2022)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Hat's denn endlich gefruchtet?🤣🤣🤣


Was ist jetzt so lustig daran?


----------



## Markus (1 November 2022)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Hat's denn endlich gefruchtet?🤣🤣🤣



Ja klar, bin schon mit Wladi im Gespräch.
Wir stoppen alle anderen Projekte hier und arbeiten jetzt nur noch für die russische Rüstungsindustrie. Danke für die Erleuchtung!

Was macht deine Friedensmission an der Russenfront? Koffer gepackt? Soll ich das Ticket buchen?

Beil dich, du musst die Kremlins jetzt nicht nur vor den Ukrainern und sich selbst schützen, jetzt musst du sie auch bald vor mir schützen. Wir sollen Software für ihre Waffensystem liefern, und ich bin eher ein unterdurchschnittlicher bis schlechter  Programmierer.


----------



## dekuika (2 November 2022)

Wenn ich in letzter Zeit Nachrichten über putin und lukaschenko schaue, erinnert mich das immer an die Comicserie "Der Pinky und der Brain" aus den 90ern. Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre, was die beiden Idioten da so anstellen, könnte man drüber lachen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 November 2022)

Auch eine Art sein Anliegen vorzutragen 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587738320477503489


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 November 2022)

Nur Dünnschiss in diesem Thread!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 November 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Nur Dünnschiss in diesem Thread!


Findest du Onkel?


----------



## s_kraut (2 November 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Wenn ich in letzter Zeit Nachrichten über putin und lukaschenko schaue, erinnert mich das immer an die Comicserie "Der Pinky und der Brain" aus den 90ern. Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre, was die beiden Idioten da so anstellen, könnte man drüber lachen


make my day!


----------



## s_kraut (2 November 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Nur Dünnschiss in diesem Thread!


_Ach komm, nur weil hier keiner eine Micky-Maus Frisur hat und Putin so gut versteht wie deine Lieblings-Tante.




_
Lass mal Spass bei Seite, so witzig ist es aus Sicht der körperlich Beteiligten nicht.

Erst hieß es Denazifizierung und Spezialoperation. Inzwischen sieht man Putins Chaoten schießen auf Spielplätze, Krankenhäuser und Wohngebäude. Kraftwerke, Kulturstädten, Infrastruktur. Arte hatte gestern eine Doku dazu, wie die Russen diese perfiden Kriegstechniken in Syrien ausprobiert haben.
Wie man ein Volk vertreibt oder vernichtet.

Edit: ich will es gar nicht so einseitig sehen. Für die russische Bevölkerung, insbesondere für die männlichen im wehrfähigen Alter sieht es auch nicht rosig aus. Mangelhaft versorgt mit stetig wechselndem Führungspersonal in den High-Tech-Fleischwolf getrieben. Da wird sich auch der ein oder andere fragen: wofür?


----------



## Andrax (2 November 2022)

WOW, man stellt eine einfache neutrale Frage und es wird angepisst reagiert.
Man gibt einen Hinweis und es endet in wüsten Beschimpfungen.

Was ist nur in diesem Forum los?


----------



## s_kraut (2 November 2022)

Andrax schrieb:


> WOW, man stellt eine einfache neutrale Frage und es wird angepisst reagiert.
> Man gibt einen Hinweis und es endet in wüsten Beschimpfungen.
> 
> Was ist nur in diesem Forum los?


Ähnliches habe ich auch schon gesagt.
Drum konkret zitieren und anfechten, damit darauf reagiert werden kann.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 November 2022)

Andrax schrieb:


> Man gibt einen Hinweis und es endet in wüsten Beschimpfungen.


Wo würdest du "wüst beschimpft"?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 November 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Findest du Onkel?


Allerdings!

Ich hatte den Thread lange Zeit ignoriert. Ich habe bis jetzt auch nur die Beiträge dieser Woche gelesen, reicht und dabei bleibt es auch! So weit ich es einschätzen kann, ist es einfach nur erbärmlich und respektlos, was hier abgeht! Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein!


----------



## Mrtain (3 November 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Allerdings!
> 
> Ich hatte den Thread lange Zeit ignoriert. Ich habe bis jetzt auch nur die Beiträge dieser Woche gelesen, reicht und dabei bleibt es auch! So weit ich es einschätzen kann, ist es einfach nur erbärmlich und respektlos, was hier abgeht! Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein!



Zugegeben, der Ton hier ist über die Zeit schon rauer geworden.
Allerdings ist das auch ein Thema, was von sich aus eine Menge Konflikt-Potential hat.

Ich habe in dein verlinktes Video mal rein geschaut. Ich hab aufgehört, wie man er Nato die Schuld gegeben hat... Vielleicht tue ich mir das in ner ruhigen Minute mal komplett an.


----------



## ducati (3 November 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Zugegeben, der Ton hier ist über die Zeit schon rauer geworden.


Das ist doch überall bei polarisierenden Themen so. Irgendwann hab ich doch mal nen link zu den 9 Phasen der Diskussion gepostet. Sind hier grad in der letzten Phase 🤷‍♂️









						Konfliktlösung: Die 9 Eskalationsstufen nach Friedrich Glasl
					

Mit den neun Eskalationsstufen von Glasl können Sie die Konfliktsituation richtig einschätzen und Gegenmaßnahmen ergreifen.




					blog.hubspot.de
				




Könnte man ja auch direkt mal auf den Konflikt mit Russland anwenden, da ists vermutlich gerade am Übergang von Stufe 8 nach 9 🤔


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 November 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> ... Ich hab aufgehört, wie man er Nato die Schuld gegeben hat...


Warum war das ein Grund für dich, auf zu hören?


----------



## codemonkey (3 November 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Warum war das ein Grund für dich, auf zu hören?


Die Frage ging zwar nicht an mich, dennoch beantworte ich diese mal aus meiner Sicht. Die einzige Gefahr, die für Russland von der NATO ausgeht, ist, dass sie die Möglichkeit Länder nach Belieben zu überfallen einschränkt. Die NATO wurde nicht ohne Grund als Hirntot bezeichnet.
Das Problem mit der Ukraine ist viel mehr die Annäherung an den Westen und den dadurch resultierenden wirtschaftlichen Aufschwung in der Ukraine, was zur Destabilisierung der Machthaber in Russland führen könnte. Irgendwann wird gerade den jungen Russen bewusst, dass sie miese Herrscher haben und nur ausgenutzt werden, ohne eine gute Perspektive zu besitzen.


----------



## Andrax (3 November 2022)

Ich hab noch mal auf die 1. Seite zurückgeblättert.
Was mir hier komplett fehlt, ist "was geschah davor?"
Scheint keinem zu interessieren, was zählt ist nur das hier und jetzt und was unsere MSN uns erzählen.
Daher stelle ich folgende Szenario mal hier in den Raum:
China und Russland bieten Mexiko die BRICS Zugehörigkeit an.
Es werden entsprechende Assoziationsverträge unterzeichnet und Mexiko bietet  China und Russland an, auf seinen Land direkt an der Grenze  zur USA Großmanöver durchzuführen. Mexiko fühlt sich ebenfalls von der USA bedroht und fordert die Stationierung atomarer Waffen zur Abschreckung. Den BRICS Staaten wird hierbei etwas mulmig und sie halten Mexiko hin. Auf der nächsten großen Sicherheitskonferenz der BRICS, droht Mexiko nun selber Atomwaffen zu entwickeln und wird dabei mit standig ovation beklatscht..... Die Mittel (Atomkraftwerke) und die Fähigkeiten (Wissenschaftszentren und Erfahrung) sind vorhanden.

Wie gesagt rein hypothetisch!

So und nun die Gretchenfrage: Wie würde die USA reagieren und warum hat die USA dann zuerst geschossen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 November 2022)

Andrax schrieb:


> So und nun die Gretchenfrage


Waren nicht auf Kuba mal Atomraketen stationiert, still und heimlich. Direkt vor der Haustür?
Und, wie wurde das letztendlich gelöst? Über Gespräche, Diplomatie und Eingeständnissen beiderseits.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 November 2022)

Andrax schrieb:


> Was mir hier komplett fehlt, ist "*was geschah davor?"*
> Scheint keinem zu interessieren


Sag du es uns? Mir fällt z.b. die Krim Annexion 2014 ein.


----------



## dekuika (3 November 2022)

Russischer Überfall auf die Ukraine 2022 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Ist lesenswert.


----------



## dekuika (3 November 2022)

The new world order - The Frontier Post
					

Petr Akopov A new world is being born before our eyes. Russia’s military operation in Ukraine has ushered in a new era – and in three dimensions at once. And of course, in the fourth, internal Russian. Here begins a new period both in ideology and in the very model of our socio-economic system – …




					thefrontierpost.com


----------



## Markus (3 November 2022)

Andrax schrieb:


> WOW, man stellt eine einfache neutrale Frage und es wird angepisst reagiert.
> Man gibt einen Hinweis und es endet in wüsten Beschimpfungen.
> 
> Was ist nur in diesem Forum los?



Tut doch nicht so scheinheilig!




Andrax schrieb:


> Ich hab noch mal auf die 1. Seite zurückgeblättert.
> Was mir hier komplett fehlt, ist "was geschah davor?"
> Scheint keinem zu interessieren, was zählt ist nur das hier und jetzt und was unsere MSN uns erzählen.
> Daher stelle ich folgende Szenario mal hier in den Raum:
> ...



Es interessiert mich einen Dreck was vorher war!

An dem Tag wo der erste Russe über die Grenze ist und angefangen hat zu schießen hat dieses Land jeglichen Anspruch auf eine differenzierte Betrachtungsweise verloren.

Und jeder Russe der sich auf Ukrainischem Land befindet und auf andere Menschen schießt ist nur dann ein guter Russe wenn er tot ist.

Man fährt nicht in ein anderes Land und schießt auf andere Menschen. Vor diesem Schritt hätten sicher Diplomatische Mittel ausgeschöpft werden müssen und man hätte sicher auch auf die Belange der Russen eingehen müssen. Aber an dem Tag haben sie verkackt. Und dieböse westliche Welt hatte trotz der Aktion 2014 sehr viel Geduld...

Den entscheidenden Schritt hat nur einer getan. Jetzt heißt es nur noch DRAUFHALTEN und möglichst viele Kremlins in Fetzen schießen!


----------



## Andrax (3 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Sag du es uns? Mir fällt z.b. die Krim Annexion 2014 ein.


Weiter zurück 2014


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 November 2022)

Andrax schrieb:


> Weiter zurück 2014


Ermordung von Litwinenko mit radioaktivem Material 2006 in London? Noch früher? Oder später?

 Sag du uns, was du meinst.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 November 2022)

Sag mal @Andrax,
warum versuchst du Narzisstischen Krieg Russlands 
auf die Ukraine zu rechtfertigen?

Gerade in Westeuropa haben wir die Evolutionsstufe überschritten,
wo dafür jegliches Verständnis fehlt. Schade das Russland aus den
großen Vaterländischen Krieg nichts gelernt hat.


----------



## Andrax (3 November 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Tut doch nicht so scheinheilig!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Andrax (3 November 2022)

Ein Forum wo sich reinrassige Nazis, als Marduks und Konsorten  outen, möcht ich und will ich nichts mehr zu tun haben. Schlimm genug, das ich diese Faschos, kastratöre Folterer und reinrassigen Nazis mit meinen Steuergeldern unterstützen muss. Ein Forum, wo sich Hakenkreuz tätowierte Vollidioten austoben können, anstatt sich für Diplomatie und Frieden zu setzen, ist für mich sowas von tot...

Nein, ich habe immer für Frieden gestanden und da NAZIS hier als Moderatoren oder Admin tätig sein dürfen, bin ich weg.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 November 2022)

Ja das macht Putin auch immer, einfach die Tatsachen verdrehen.
Erst waren die Ukrainer Nazis, dann bauen Sie biologische Bomben,
zur Zeit sollen Sie an schmutzigen Bomben arbeiten, zu guter Letzt
sind Sie auch noch vom Teufel besessen.


----------



## Markus (3 November 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ja das macht Putin auch immer, einfach die Tatsachen verdrehen.
> Erst waren die Ukrainer Nazis, dann bauen Sie biologische Bomben,
> zur Zeit sollen Sie an schmutzigen Bomben arbeiten, zu guter Letzt
> sind Sie auch noch vom Teufel besessen.



Stimmt es, dass du dir nen großen Haken auf dein breites Kreuz tätowieren lassen hast? Ich habe überhaupt kein Tattoo, ich verstehe grad nicht was er will...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 November 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Stimmt es, dass du dir nen großen Haken auf dein breites Kreuz tätowieren lassen hast? Ich habe überhaupt kein Tattoo, ich verstehe grad nicht was er will...


Neh ich bin auch ohne Gekritzel auf der Haut schön,
aber ich trage eine Brille, fällt das auch unter Narzissmus?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 November 2022)

Andrax schrieb:


> Ein Forum wo sich reinrassige Nazis, als Marduks und Konsorten  outen, möcht ich und will ich nichts mehr zu tun haben. Schlimm genug, das ich diese Faschos, kastratöre Folterer und reinrassigen Nazis *mit meinen Steuergeldern unterstützen muss*. Ein Forum, wo sich Hakenkreuz tätowierte Vollidioten austoben können, anstatt sich für Diplomatie und Frieden zu setzen, ist für mich sowas von tot...
> 
> Nein, ich habe immer für Frieden gestanden und da NAZIS hier als Moderatoren oder Admin tätig sein dürfen, bin ich weg.


@Markus hat das Forum schon wieder Sozialhilfe beantragt?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 November 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> aber ich trage eine Brille


Klingt verdächtig.

Aber Spaß beiseite, keine Ahnung was Andre ( oder Andrej ) da in den Hals bekommen hat. Auf normale Gegenfragen antwortet er ja nicht ( kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor ). Naja, so ist das halt. Wir werden es nicht mehr erfahren, er sagt ja er ist weg.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (3 November 2022)

Je später der Abend.....


----------



## Mrtain (3 November 2022)

Andrax schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe immer für Frieden gestanden und da NAZIS hier als Moderatoren oder Admin tätig sein dürfen, bin ich weg.


Adieu.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 November 2022)

Ich schätze, der Mensch hat nicht nur geistige Defizite, sondern auch eine Rechtschreibschwäche – er wollte sich sicher Anthrax nennen, was tasächlich besser passen würde.


----------



## Markus (4 November 2022)

Andrax schrieb:


> Ein Forum wo sich reinrassige Nazis, als Marduks und Konsorten  outen, möcht ich und will ich nichts mehr zu tun haben. Schlimm genug, das ich diese Faschos, kastratöre Folterer und reinrassigen Nazis mit meinen Steuergeldern unterstützen muss. Ein Forum, wo sich Hakenkreuz tätowierte Vollidioten austoben können, anstatt sich für Diplomatie und Frieden zu setzen, ist für mich sowas von tot...



Ich überlege grad ob das meine neue Signatur werden könnte.
Ist halt etwas lang...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 November 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Ich überlege grad ob das meine neue Signatur werden könnte.
> Ist halt etwas lang...


Vielleicht machen die Moderatoren ja bei Deiner Signatur eine Ausnahme und lassen es durchgehen ... 🤷‍♂️


----------



## vollmi (4 November 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Vielleicht machen die Moderatoren ja bei Deiner Signatur eine Ausnahme und lassen es durchgehen ... 🤷‍♂️


Das glaub ich nicht, die Moderatoren sind hier ziemlich hart. Keine Meinungsfreiheit mehr erlaubt. Voll die Zensur hier! Und ihr Schlafschafe merkt das nichtmal!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 November 2022)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das glaub ich nicht, die Moderatoren sind hier ziemlich hart. Keine Meinungsfreiheit mehr erlaubt. Voll die Zensur hier! Und ihr Schlafschafe merkt das nichtmal!


Dagegen sollten wir protestieren.
Heute um 17:00 Uhr ziehen wir alle das SPS-Forum im Browser auf Vollbild und schmeissen den Inhalt einer Packung passierter Tomaten gegen den Bildschirm ... und wer möchte, darf sich hinterher noch seine Finger auf die Tasten F, U C und K kleben.


----------



## PN/DP (4 November 2022)

... aber Achtung: nur die Finger einer Hand.


----------



## vollmi (4 November 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> ... aber Achtung: nur die Finger einer Hand.


die finger der zweiten Hand kleben schon an der Klebstofftube...

... hilfe?!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 November 2022)

ich sage es ja da hilft nur noch Weihwasser.


> *+++ 10:46 Medwedew: Gegner im Westen Teil einer sterbenden Welt +++*
> Der frühere russische Staatschef Dmitri Medwedew rechtfertigt in einem Blog-Beitrag zum Tag der nationalen Einheit in Russland den Krieg gegen die Ukraine. Wie Präsident Wladimir Putin stellt auch er die Ukraine als Teil Russlands dar. "Wir brauchen keine fremden Territorien, wir haben alles im Überfluss. Aber es gibt Heimaterde, auf der unsere Vorfahren gelebt haben und auf der heute unsere Menschen leben. Wir geben sie an niemanden her", schreibt Medwedew auf Telegram. Russlands Gegner in der Ukraine und im Westen seien "Teil einer sterbenden Welt", erklärt der Vizesekretär des Sicherheitsrates. *Er greift das seit Kurzem in Russland kursierende Propagandamotiv auf, man habe es in der Ukraine mit teuflischen Kräften zu tun: "Ziel ist, den obersten Herrn der Hölle aufzuhalten, welchen Namen er auch annimmt - Satan, Luzifer oder Iblis"*, schreibt er. "Deshalb ist unsere Sache gerecht", heißt es in Anlehnung an ein Zitat, mit dem die Sowjetunion 1941 zur Abwehr des deutschen Überfalls aufgerufen hatte.


----------



## rar-101 (4 November 2022)

vollmi schrieb:


> die finger der zweiten Hand kleben schon an der Klebstofftube...





rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ich sage es ja da hilft nur noch Weihwasser.


Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, Weihwasser hilft gegen verklebte Finger?!?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 November 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ich sage es ja da hilft nur noch Weihwasser.


Oh man, ich habe das gestern für einen Witz gehalten. Erst sind alle Nazis, dann sind alle verteufelt und morgen sind es vermutlich alles Außerirdische die zum Erhalt des Weltfrieden verjagt werden müssen.


----------



## Hesse (4 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> morgen sind es vermutlich alle Außerirdische die zum erhalt des Weltfrieden verjagt werden müssen.


Wenn der Angriffe der Außerirdischen erfolgen würde, ist das dann der Punkt :
Alle Länder sind sich einig und werden zu verbündenen gegen den Feind ?
So wie in den schöner Fernsehfilmen ?
Ich kann es mir leider  nicht vorstellen..


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 November 2022)

rar-101 schrieb:


> Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, Weihwasser hilft gegen verklebte Finger?!?


Das hilft praktisch gegen alles:

Durchfall
Übelkeit
Heiserkeit
Altern
Hässlichkeit
Mücken
schlechtes Wetter
ich hör jetzt auf das nimmt kein Ende


----------



## Rudi (4 November 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Russischer Überfall auf die Ukraine 2022 – Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt weis ich woher dein gesammeltes Wissen kommt.


----------



## Salli1991 (4 November 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Jetzt weis ich woher dein gesammeltes Wissen kommt.


Und was möchtest du uns mit dieser Aussage mitteilen?


----------



## Mrtain (4 November 2022)

Salli1991 schrieb:


> Und was möchtest du uns mit dieser Aussage mitteilen?


Nichts wichtiges. Wie immer.


----------



## dekuika (4 November 2022)

Komisch, dass inzwischen alle Nichtkremlins Nazis sind.


----------



## Oberchefe (4 November 2022)

> Das hilft praktisch gegen alles:



Bloss bei Corona hat es versagt:









						Coronavirus in Frankfurt am Main: Mehr als hundert Gläubige in Kirche infiziert
					

In Frankfurt haben sich etliche Gläubige in einer Kirche mit dem Coronavirus infiziert. Der Ausbruch hat inzwischen offenbar bedenkliche Ausmaße - und betrifft mehrere Landkreise.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 November 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Dagegen sollten wir protestieren.
> Heute um 17:00 Uhr ziehen wir alle das SPS-Forum im Browser auf Vollbild und schmeissen den Inhalt einer Packung passierter Tomaten gegen den Bildschirm ... und wer möchte, darf sich hinterher noch seine Finger auf die Tasten F, U C und K kleben.


Habt ihr jetzt etwas mit eurer Demonstration erreicht
oder klebt her immer noch an der Tastatur, weil euch
keine Polizei befreit?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 November 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> oder klebt her immer noch an der Tastatur,


gut das man die USB Tastatur abstecken und mit nach Hause nehmen kann.



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Habt ihr jetzt etwas mit eurer Demonstration erreicht


Nöscht


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> gut das man die USB Tastatur abstecken und mit nach Hause nehmen kann.


Dann versuch mal abzustecken wenn die Finger festkleben


----------



## Plan_B (5 November 2022)

Der vom Bildschirm laaangsam abtropfende Ketcjup löst irgenwann die oberen Hautschichten...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 November 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Der vom Bildschirm laaangsam abtropfende Ketcjup löst irgenwann die oberen Hautschichten...


Der lockt nur Fliegen an ...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (5 November 2022)

Und ich hatte  euch neulich unterstellt, hier nur Dünnschiss zu schreiben. Entschuldigt bitte vielmals!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 November 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Und ich hatte  euch neulich unterstellt, hier nur Dünnschiss zu schreiben. Entschuldigt bitte vielmals!


Hallo Onkel, Antwortest du schon wieder aus dem Keller?


----------



## Markus (5 November 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Und ich hatte  euch neulich unterstellt, hier nur Dünnschiss zu schreiben. Entschuldigt bitte vielmals!



Ehrlichgesagt tue ich mir schwer deine Aussagen einzuordnen.
Was genau gefällt dir nicht?

Das der Thread hier jetzt nicht ausschließlich aus maximiertem Intellekt in der Oberliga der Diskussionskultur besteht ist klar.
Aber zu sowas sind wir hier (mich selbst allen voran) eh nicht fähig und das ist - zumindest wenn ich für mich spreche - auch nicht der Anspruch.

Ich für meinen Teil gewinne (nach entsprechender Filterung) Informationen, Einblick in andere Ansichten und einen recht hohen Unterhaltungswert aus diesem Thread.

Was hast du für einen Anspruch?
Was gefällt dir nicht?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (5 November 2022)

Ich hätte bei diesem sehr ernsten und  leider auch sehr traurigen Thema ein Höchstmaß an Sachlichkeit erwartet! Statt dessen nur beleidigende Sprüche Halbwüchsiger und dummes Geschwafel! Das ist unterste Schublade! Es ist einfach nur erbärmlich und respektlos den betroffenen Menschen gegnüber, egal ob Russen oder Ukrainern! Nichts gegen"Unterhaltungswert"! Ich dummschwätze auch gerne mal. Aber nicht unter dieser Flagge!

Kommt hier noch ein dummer Spruch, verzichte ich auf weitere Aktivitäten in diesem Forum!


----------



## Mirko123 (5 November 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Kommt hier noch ein dummer Spruch, verzichte ich auf weitere Aktivitäten in diesem Forum!


Aufs ganze Forum brauchst Du ja nicht verzichten. Ich hatte seit Beitrag #1023 auch nichts mehr geschrieben. Da berichtet ein Mitglied dieses Forums wie er den Beschuss in Charkiw erleben muss. Und ein paar Beiträge später scheißen sich Andere in die Hose weil sie einen kalten Arsch im Winter befürchten...
Trotzdem bietet dieser Thread in Teilen wichtige Aspekte.


----------



## Heinileini (5 November 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Kommt hier noch ein dummer Spruch, verzichte ich auf weitere Aktivitäten in diesem Forum!


Sorry, Dagobert, aber das käme doch einem nicht zu rechtfertigendem PauschalUrteil gleich.
Das ist Deiner nicht würdig!  Toleranz darf man nicht nur von anderen erwarten.
Wenn auch Dein Sarkasmus manchmal schwer zu entschlüsseln ist, er würde uns doch sehr fehlen - ganz zu schweigen von Deinen wertvollen Beiträgen.
Bleib wo Du bist (in diesem Forum - warum willst Du uns denn diesen Verzicht zumuten?) und bleib so, wie Du bist.
Meide schlimmstenfalls den einen oder anderen Thread in diesem Forum  B I T T E ! ! !


----------



## Markus (5 November 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Kommt hier noch ein dummer Spruch, verzichte ich auf weitere Aktivitäten in diesem Forum!



Ich habe noch nicht mal verstanden was in deinem Ermessen ein dummer Spruch ist.
Es steht dir frei hier deine Meinung zu äußern oder anderen zu sagen wenn dir ihre Ansicht nicht gefällt.
Ich werde aber nicht zulassen irgendwem hier die Äußerung seiner Ansichten zu verbieten nur weil sie jemand anderem (inkl. mir) nicht gefällt.

Den Vorwurf, wir würden das Thema nicht ernst nehmen finde ich übrigens völlig daneben.
Egal wer hier für welches Lager irgendwelche Sprüche klopft, ich glaube sie alle sind sich bewusst was für ein Leid diese Menschen dort ertragen.
Das hier ist am Ende auch nur eine Art damit umzugehen. Verwerflich finde ich das in keinem Fall.

Ich schätze dich sehr und auch mir hast du schon sehr oft geholfen - es wäre wirklich sehr schade wenn du dieses Forum verlässt.
Aber es gibt Prinzipien bei denen ich nicht Kompromissbereit bin - und eines der wichtigsten ist, das hier jeder sagen darf was er möchte.


----------



## Heinileini (5 November 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Aber es gibt Prinzipien bei denen ich nicht Kompromissbereit bin - und eines der wichtigsten ist, das hier jeder sagen darf was er möchte.


Ich bin ja auch dafür, dass Dagobert hier unzensiert sagen darf, er möchte auf weitere Aktivitäten in diesem Forum verzichten.
Ich bin lediglich strikt dagegen, dass er es auch wirklich tut.


----------



## s_kraut (5 November 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich hätte bei diesem sehr ernsten und  leider auch sehr traurigen Thema ein Höchstmaß an Sachlichkeit erwartet! Statt dessen nur beleidigende Sprüche Halbwüchsiger und dummes Geschwafel! Das ist unterste Schublade! Es ist einfach nur erbärmlich und respektlos den betroffenen Menschen gegnüber, egal ob Russen oder Ukrainern! Nichts gegen"Unterhaltungswert"! Ich dummschwätze auch gerne mal. Aber nicht unter dieser Flagge!


Ich geb dir sachlich 100% recht.

Es ist nicht die Schuld der Leute hier im Forum sondern es ist ein bekannter Effekt, dass wenn man Dinge beobachtet, die man gern anders hätte und sie aber nicht direkt beeinflussen kann, dass man dann darüber schwadroniert oder einen Humor entwickelt. Das macht die Sache an sich weniger ernst. Meiner Ansicht nach ist es aber besser, sich lebendig darüber auszutauschen und wer weiß, vielleicht gibt es ja mal Wege aktiv etwas zu tun! Wir werden es erfahren, wenn wir darüber im Gespräch bleiben.
Wenn wir einfach alle depressiv werden im Ernst der Lage und uns dazu anschweigen, dann hat Putin doch gewonnen. Bzw. dann sind wir doch jedem Schicksal ergeben.


Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Kommt hier noch ein dummer Spruch, verzichte ich auf weitere Aktivitäten in diesem Forum!


Ich weiß dass manch dummer Spruch zu dem Thema zu heiklen psychosomatischen Verstimmungen führen kann. Aber glaub mir: andere haben härtere Bedingungen!

Dranbleiben!


----------



## Ralle (7 November 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich hätte bei diesem sehr ernsten und  leider auch sehr traurigen Thema ein Höchstmaß an Sachlichkeit erwartet! Statt dessen nur beleidigende Sprüche Halbwüchsiger und dummes Geschwafel! Das ist unterste Schublade! Es ist einfach nur erbärmlich und respektlos den betroffenen Menschen gegnüber, egal ob Russen oder Ukrainern! Nichts gegen"Unterhaltungswert"! Ich dummschwätze auch gerne mal. Aber nicht unter dieser Flagge!
> 
> Kommt hier noch ein dummer Spruch, verzichte ich auf weitere Aktivitäten in diesem Forum!


Schade, dass du so humorlos bist. Klar ist hier nicht alles von höchstem Informationswert.
Ich habe einige Telegram-Kanäle abboniert, u.a. Ukraine-Now. Ok, der läuft auf ukrainisch aber Deepl kann das inzwischen ganz gut übersetzen und manches kann man so verstehen. 
ABER: Selbst die Ukrainer gehen zum Lachen nicht in den Keller und haben da den einen oder anderen Spaß oder Witz eingebaut. (DIe Soldaten posten definitiv mehr lustige Katzenvideos, als unser Forum!!!)
Was nun, dürfen die auch nicht mehr Lachen, damit du weiterhin dafür bist, ihnen zu helfen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 November 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Schade, dass du so humorlos bist.


Naja, in gewissem Maße hat er ja recht. Aber es ist halt auch ein öffentliches (teil-anonymes) Forum mit einer gewissen Dynamik. Da kann die Stimmung mal nach oben und mal nach unten kippen. Im Großen und Ganzen teilen wir ja die Ansicht über das was da passiert. Mit ein paar Ausnahmen.

Und ich finde, hier hält es sich schon eher sehr im Rahmen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 November 2022)

Es tut mir leid, dass ich hier der Spielverderber bin. Aber ihr habt recht, ich kann euch nicht vorschreiben, wie ihr mit der Lage umzugehen habt. Ich will es eigentlich auch gar nicht. Ich bin nur immer wieder enttäuscht von gewissen Verhaltensweisen. Vielleicht sehe ich das alles auch nur etwas zu kritisch. Warum soll man sich auch einen Kopf machen, wenn europas größtes AKW beschossen wird. Es wird schon alles gut gehen. Man macht einfach ein Mickimäuschen-Späßchen und ... auch ich will hier eigentlich gar nicht großartig diskutieren. Die Zeit ist mir zu schade.

@Markus, ich finde es grundsätzlich richtig, dass du hier als Chef Meinungsfreiheit vertrittst.



Ralle schrieb:


> ... ABER: Selbst die Ukrainer gehen zum Lachen nicht in den Keller und haben da den einen oder anderen Spaß oder Witz eingebaut. (DIe Soldaten posten definitiv mehr lustige Katzenvideos, als unser Forum!!!)


Na schön, dann poste doch mal ein paar lustige Katzenvideos, da könnte ich vielleicht auch drüber schmunzeln. Vielleicht finden die Soldaten dadurch etwas Ablenkung in den Kampfpausen?



Ralle schrieb:


> ... dürfen die auch nicht mehr Lachen, damit du weiterhin dafür bist, ihnen zu helfen?


Habe ich gesagt, dass ich jemanden helfen möchte oder helfen kann?


----------



## Ralle (8 November 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Habe ich gesagt, dass ich jemanden helfen möchte oder helfen kann?


Wenn du hier in Deutschlad lebst und Steuern zahlst, dann hillfst du ja schon, ob du nun willst oder nicht.
Ansonsten war das nur eine Vermutung von mir,


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 November 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wenn du hier in Deutschlad lebst und Steuern zahlst, dann hillfst du ja schon, ob du nun willst oder nicht...


Na wenn das so ist, dann bin ich natürlich dafür  .


----------



## ducati (11 November 2022)

Weil ich krank bin, schau ich grad Phoenix.
Da hat grad nen amerikanischer Politiker (Republikaner) gefordert, dass Deutschland die amerikanischen Kosten des Ukrainekrieges übernehmen soll, da Deutschland ja wegen seiner russlandfreundlichen Politik der letzten Jahrzehnte, Schuld am Krieg sei...
Es drehn echt alle nurnoch am Sender...


----------



## JesperMP (11 November 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Da hat grad nen amerikanischer Politiker (Republikaner) gefordert, dass Deutschland die amerikanischen Kosten des Ukrainekrieges übernehmen soll, da Deutschland ja wegen seiner russlandfreundlichen Politik der letzten Jahrzehnte, Schuld am Krieg sei...


Das ist nicht ganz falsch (und Dänemark ist hier nicht weniger Schuldig).
Deutschland war sehr langsahm mit die Unterstützung für Ukraine, obwohl Heute wesentlich besser geworden ist.
Ukraine/Russland ist ein Europäischen Nahgebiet, und es ist nicht erklärbar warum die USA alleine die grösste Anteil von die Unterstützung bezahlt. Heute ist das aber so.
Ich errinnere den genaue Wert nicht, aber ich habe gelesen dass den gesammte Unterstützung von EU an Ukraine ist in die Grössenordnung von 0.1 % von BNP.

Ihr kennt meiner Meinung. Erhöhe die Unterstützung für Ukraine 10-Fach und Ende diesen Krieg in weniger Monaten anstatt lassen es unendlich dauern mit verherender Folgen für Menchen, die Natur und für Ukraines und unsere Wirtschaft. Auch für Russland ist es besser eine schnelle Niederlage zu litten, als eine lange umständliche Abstieg in der Zerfall.


----------



## ducati (11 November 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ihr kennt meiner Meinung. Erhöhe die Unterstützung für Ukraine 10-Fach und Ende diesen Krieg in weniger Monaten anstatt lassen es unendlich dauern


Ja, wir kennen Deine Meinung.
Die Frage ist halt nur, ob das funktioniert.
Ich denke die Sorge vieler ist aber, dass daraus eine massive Eskalation mit unabsehbaren Folgen resultiert.
Die Wahrheit weiss man leider erst hinterher.


----------



## ducati (11 November 2022)

Grundsätzlich bin ich aber nicht der Meinung, dass die russlandfreundliche Politik ein Fehler war. Es hat halt nur nicht richtig funktioniert.
Wo genau das Problem jetzt war, dass die Länder in Europa es nicht geschafft haben, sich zusammenzuraufen? Vielleicht sind es wirklich nur die Großmachtphantasien von Putin? Das hätte man aber vor 20 Jahren auch nicht voraussehen können. Bzw. hat Westeuropa es halt nicht geschafft, Russland auf einem ordentlichen demokratischen Weg zu begleiten...


----------



## JesperMP (11 November 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind es wirklich nur die Großmachtphantasien von Putin? Das hätte man aber vor 20 Jahren auch nicht voraussehen können.


Putin unterstützt ganz offentlich (wenn nicht offiziell) die Luhansk und Donetzk separatisten.
Putin besetz Krim.
Putin helft Assad in Syrien eine völkerlicher Aufstand nieder zu schlagen.
Die EU 'Sanktionen' nach die obengenannte Verbrechen, lächerlich.
Von Sicht Putins haben wir ihn mehrmals erzählt dass wir nicht reagieren werden. Wir sind mitschuldig von diesen Invasion. 
Die Geschichte von 1938/1939 wiederholt sich. Es war voraussehbar.


----------



## Mrtain (11 November 2022)

Und was hätte die EU außer Sanktionen deiner Meinung nach machen sollten?


----------



## Rudi (11 November 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Und was hätte die EU außer Sanktionen deiner Meinung nach machen sollten?


Mich hast du nicht zwar gefragt. Aber gestatte mir so lange es noch möglich ist meine Meinung zu äußern. Die EU hätte sich raushalten sollen ! Nichteinmischung in innere Angelegenheiten hieß das früher.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 November 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Mich hast du nicht zwar gefragt. Aber gestatte mir so lange es noch möglich ist meine Meinung zu äußern. Die EU hätte sich raushalten sollen ! Nichteinmischung in innere Angelegenheiten hieß das früher.


Tut sie doch….!


----------



## Mrtain (11 November 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Mich hast du nicht zwar gefragt. Aber gestatte mir so lange es noch möglich ist meine Meinung zu äußern. Die EU hätte sich raushalten sollen ! Nichteinmischung in innere Angelegenheiten hieß das früher.


Ne hab dich nicht gefragt, da du deine Sicht der Dinge hier schon zur genüge kund getan hast. Das ich die aus ganz vielen Gründen für groben Unfug halte, haben wir auch schon zur genüge diskutiert.


----------



## JesperMP (11 November 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Und was hätte die EU außer Sanktionen deiner Meinung nach machen sollten?


Die Sanktionen in 2014 waren lächerlich. Einreise in die EU von einselne Personen wurde blokiert.
Was Russland wirklich merken konnte, aber welhe für EU selber die Wirtshaft behindern wurde, nähmlich eigentliche Handelsrestriktionen die wollte die EU nicht.
Nach die Invasion von Krim in 2014 sollte EU sofort die Sanktionen eingerichtet haben die wir Heute gemacht habe.
Putin hat nur gesehen dass die Sanktionen waren symbolisch. Wahre und harte Sanktionen wagte die EU nicht,
Z.B. Nordstream 1 und 2 springen in die Auge.


----------



## Rudi (11 November 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Ne hab dich nicht gefragt, da du deine Sicht der Dinge hier schon zur genüge kund getan hast. Das ich die aus ganz vielen Gründen für groben Unfug halte, haben wir auch schon zur genüge diskutiert.


Ja aber ich denke das jeder die Meinung des anderen akzeptieren sollte. Eure fachliche Kompetenz (zu Steuerungsfragen)  achte ich ja auch und profitiere ich auch davon.


----------



## Mrtain (11 November 2022)

Habe ich denn geschrieben, dass ich dir deine eigene  Meinung nicht zugestehen?


----------



## Markus (11 November 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Ja aber ich denke das jeder die Meinung des anderen akzeptieren sollte. Eure fachliche Kompetenz (zu Steuerungsfragen)  achte ich ja auch und profitiere ich auch davon.



Hat jemals jemand gesagt dass du deine Meinung hier nicht schreiben darfst?
Das du sie nicht haben darfst?
Wurde irgendwas gelöscht?

Ich halte deine Meinung für verantwortungslos und dumm.
Ich verlange nicht von dir sie zu ändern, aber wenn man sich damit beteiligt, dann sollte man fähig sein sie zu argumentieren - und da fehlt von dir alles.! Du hast bisher noch auf keine einzige Gegenfrage oder Kritik reagiert.

"Raushalten"... und dann?

Wenn die Russen dann bereits in Polen wären, was sagst du dann?
"Hätte ja keiner wissen  können, das bisherige Verhalten vom armen in die Enge getrieben Wladimir war doch nicht absehbar. Bei allem dem was er bisher getan hat ist das doch völlig überraschend... Naja ging wohl schief, aber egal... war ja nur meine Meinung damals... habe halt eine große Fresse von wegen "raushalten" und so gehabt, ausbaden müssen das jetzt halt andere"

Sowas in etwa?
Ist das deine Meinung?

schwach... sehr schwach....


----------



## s_kraut (11 November 2022)

Die Befürchtung darf sein, dass jemand weiter im Osten den Finger in Pu** Ar** hat.
Jetzt exportiert RU sein Gas nach Osten und kauft alle sanktionierten Waren von da.

Völlig unabhängig davon dass die Mehrzahl der Einwohner europäisch ist bzw. in Richtung Europa lebt und dass in Richtung Osten eigentlich nur viel Gras wächst.

Bin mal gespannt auf die Laune in St. Petersburg wenn dann in zehn Jahren der einzige Kandidat auf der LIste ... 

ach ich glaub nicht dran.


----------



## Ralle (12 November 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Ja aber ich denke das jeder die Meinung des anderen akzeptieren sollte. Eure fachliche Kompetenz (zu Steuerungsfragen)  achte ich ja auch und profitiere ich auch davon.


Du kannst gerne deine eigene Meinung haben und auch vertreten! Aber du mußt den anderen Usern eben auch zugestehen, dass sie nicht deiner Meinung sind und dass auch kundtun.


Rudi schrieb:


> Mich hast du nicht zwar gefragt. Aber gestatte mir so lange es noch möglich ist meine Meinung zu äußern. Die EU hätte sich raushalten sollen ! Nichteinmischung in innere Angelegenheiten hieß das früher.


Welche inneren Angelegenheiten? Wessen innere Angelegenheiten?
Das ist dein Problem, du schreibst leider einfach nur Unsinn. Dann wunderst du dich, wenn du Gegenrede bekommst?
Wie kann man Putin nach alldem noch immer verteidigen? Nein, du brauchst nichts begründen, "raushalten" kann man mit verteidigen gleichsetzen, das ist Appeasementpolitik vom Feinsten und das hat noch nie zu positiven Ergebnissen geführt, das wissen wir ja nach so vielen Fehlversuchen auf der ganzen Welt und vor Allem in Europa.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 November 2022)

Das kommt wenn man der Russischen Propaganda folgt ... wie Naiv!








						Warum Kreml-Propaganda in Deutschland fruchtet
					

Russische Verschwörungsmythen stoßen in Deutschland auf immer mehr Anklang, zeigt eine Studie. Autorin Pia Lamberty ist nicht überrascht: Jahrelange Propaganda trifft in der Krise auf fruchtbaren Boden. Moskau verfolge damit ein Ziel - dem es bereits näher kommt.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 November 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das kommt wenn man der Russischen Propaganda folgt ... wie Naiv! ...



Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, wie Propaganda betrieben wird, bzw. wie sich viral verbreitet .


----------



## Mirko123 (12 November 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, wie Propaganda betrieben wird, bzw. wie sich viral verbreitet .


Ich finde es auch erstaunlich wie eindeutig die Meinung in meinem Bekanntenkreis darüber ist, dass eigentlich nur ein bestimmtes westl Land die Nordstreampipelines gesprengt haben kann. Nachdem die Nato aus dem "Scheintot" wieder erwacht ist, zumindest ein nicht ganz unbedeutender Beitrag dazu, dass gewisse Zweifel bzgl des transatlantischen Bündnis gesäht wurden. 
Egal wer es jetzt war, hat er den Russen einen entsprechenden Gefallen getan.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 November 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Und was hätte die EU außer Sanktionen deiner Meinung nach machen sollten?


Ich meine: vielleicht echte Sanktionen statt Sanktiönchen?
Das Ziel der Politik war ja leider nicht, den Schaden für P zu maximieren – sondern den Schaden in der EU zu minimieren. War/ist ja nicht mehr, als ein besseres Feigenblatt.


----------



## Rudi (13 November 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Das Ziel der Politik war ja leider nicht, den Schaden für P zu maximieren – sondern den Schaden in der EU zu minimieren.


Wenn das so wäre hätte die Politik ausnahmsweise mal was richtig gemacht. Leider ist das nicht so wirklich passiert. Es ist ein riesen Schaden für Deutschland entstanden.


----------



## Ralle (13 November 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Wenn das so wäre hätte die Politik ausnahmsweise mal was richtig gemacht. Leider ist das nicht so wirklich passiert. Es ist ein riesen Schaden für Deutschland entstanden.


Ja nun, du hast noch immer nicht auch die vielen Fragen geantwortet, wie genau man das denn tun könnte?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 November 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ich meine: vielleicht echte Sanktionen statt Sanktiönchen?
> Das Ziel der Politik war ja leider nicht, den Schaden für P zu maximieren – sondern den Schaden in der EU zu minimieren. War/ist ja nicht mehr, als ein besseres Feigenblatt.





Rudi schrieb:


> Wenn das so wäre hätte die Politik ausnahmsweise mal was richtig gemacht. Leider ist das nicht so wirklich passiert. Es ist ein riesen Schaden für Deutschland entstanden.


Wie sehen den für noch Schwerere Sanktionen aus?
Oder was ist versäumt worden?
Gas und Öl kann es ja wohl nicht mehr sein.


----------



## Rudi (13 November 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wie sehen den für noch Schwerere Sanktionen aus?
> Oder was ist versäumt worden?
> Gas und Öl kann es ja wohl nicht mehr sein.


Wer redet denn von noch schwereren Sanktionen ??
Es ist versäumt worden Schaden vom deutschen Volk abzuwenden. (siehe Vereidigung).


----------



## Mrtain (13 November 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Wer redet denn von noch schwereren Sanktionen ??
> Es ist versäumt worden Schaden vom deutschen Volk abzuwenden. (siehe Vereidigung).


Ich dachte immer, wenn es nach dir geht, sollte Deutschland direkt die weiße Flagge schwenken ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 November 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Wer redet denn von noch schwereren Sanktionen ??
> Es ist versäumt worden Schaden vom deutschen Volk abzuwenden. (siehe Vereidigung).


Das ist das Problem mit dir, du redest immer nur in Rätseln.
Einen Standpunkt oder konkrete Aussage kommt von dir nicht!


----------



## Mirko123 (13 November 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Wer redet denn von noch schwereren Sanktionen ??
> Es ist versäumt worden Schaden vom deutschen Volk abzuwenden. (siehe Vereidigung).


Es geht auch darum dass Schaden von der Ukraine und potentieller Zielländer abgewendet wird. 
Z.B. hat der Terrorstaat Probleme weitere moderne Waffen zu bauen. Das schützt Menschenleben und das sollte uns einen durchaus unbequemen Beitrag wert sein.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 November 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wie sehen den für noch Schwerere Sanktionen aus?
> Oder was ist versäumt worden?
> Gas und Öl kann es ja wohl nicht mehr sein.


Beispiel: Die Seehäfen der EU sind für russische Schiffe gesperrt, es sein denn, sie liefern:

Medizinische Güter
Nahrungsmittel
Öl
Gas
Brennelemente
Das ist wie Globuli – sieht in der Theorie schön aus, bewirkt in der Praxis halt gar nichts. 🤷‍♂️

Edit: Quelle


----------



## s_kraut (14 November 2022)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Beispiel: Die Seehäfen der EU sind für russische Schiffe gesperrt, es sein denn, sie liefern:
> 
> Medizinische Güter
> Nahrungsmittel
> ...


3+4 wurde klassisch kaum per Schiff gelierfert. Oder?

Und irgendjemand hat nun mittelfristig dafür gesorgt dass weder offen noch verdeckt über Pipelines noch irgend was sich von A nach B bewegt.


Von dem her könnte man konsequenterweise jetzt Swift für RU komplett schließen.


Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Brennelemente
> Das ist wie Globuli – sieht in der Theorie schön aus, bewirkt in der Praxis halt gar nichts. 🤷‍♂️
> 
> Edit: Quelle


Brennelemente stehen am Einkaufszettel nicht drauf.


----------



## Salli1991 (14 November 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem mit dir, du redest immer nur in Rätseln.
> Einen Standpunkt oder konkrete Aussage kommt von dir nicht!


Dont feed the troll. Da wird eh nie irgendwas qualifiziertes zurück kommen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 November 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Brennelemente stehen am Einkaufszettel nicht drauf.








						Abhängigkeit: Warum spricht niemand über russisches Uran für Atomkraftwerke?
					

Die EU-Mitgliedsstaaten sollen sich befreien von Kohle, Öl und am besten auch Gas aus Russland. Warum spricht niemand über Uran für Atomkraftwerke?




					www.wiwo.de
				




Der Artikel ist übrigens nicht etwa 10 Jahre alt, sondern aus diesem Jahr.


----------



## Ralle (14 November 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Wer redet denn von noch schwereren Sanktionen ??
> Es ist versäumt worden Schaden vom deutschen Volk abzuwenden. (siehe Vereidigung).


Wer definiert, was genau ein Schaden ist und wann er eintritt?

Geht es nach dir, machen wir weiter, wie vor dem Krieg und lassen Putin gewähren, egal Morden, Vergewaltigen, Massakrieren, kein Problem.
Wenn er sich dann *Littauen* einverleibt, machen wir weiter, wie vor dem Krieg und lassen Putin gewähren, egal Morden, Vergewaltigen, Massakrieren, kein Problem.
Wenn er sich dann *Polen* einverleibt, machen wir weiter, wie vor dem Krieg und lassen Putin gewähren, egal Morden, Vergewaltigen, Massakrieren, kein Problem.
Wenn er sich dan *Ostdeutschland* einverleibt, machen wir weiter, wie vor dem Krieg und lassen Putin gewähren, egal Morden, Vergewaltigen, Massakrieren, kein Problem.
Wenn er sich dann *Westdeutschland* einverleibt ..., ok das wäe je auch kein Schaden für das Deutsche Volk, wir hätten dann endlich wieder einen Führer? 

Meinst du das in etwa so? Oder du erklärst uns das endlich einmal.


----------



## Markus (14 November 2022)

Ich weiß nicht ob ihr den Kanal von Thorsten Heinrichs kennt, er scheint wirklich Ahnung zu haben von den Dingen die er thematisiert.

Hier z.B. eine interessante Einschätzung zum Thema Nuklearwaffeneinsatz:


----------



## s_kraut (15 November 2022)

Klasse, gerade kommt rein das "hoops" rumsbums verwirrte Raketen auf polnischem Boden niedergegangen seien.





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Kann ja mal passieren nach der dritten Flasche Vodka, Vorzeichenfehler. Wo Menschen handeln, passieren Fehler.

Aber: darf unsere Kultur das akzeptieren??!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 November 2022)

Akzeptieren Nein, aber auch nicht überreagieren.
Besonnen eine geeignete Antwort geben.


----------



## B00L (16 November 2022)

Zu Voreilige Schlüsse sollte man hier noch nicht ziehen bis die ganze Sache vollumfänglich aufgeklärt ist.
Anhand der Flugbahn der Rakete könnte es sich auch um Ukrainische Flugabwehrraketen handeln.


----------



## schwimmer (16 November 2022)

B00L schrieb:


> Zu Voreilige Schlüsse sollte man hier noch nicht ziehen bis die ganze Sache vollumfänglich aufgeklärt ist.
> Anhand der Flugbahn der Rakete könnte es sich auch um Ukrainische Flugabwehrraketen handeln.


Was sich nach letzten Nachrichten ja mehr und mehr zu bestätigen scheint.....


----------



## Ralle (16 November 2022)

schwimmer schrieb:


> Was sich nach letzten Nachrichten ja mehr und mehr zu bestätigen scheint.....


Ja, das ist das Problem, wenn man mal daneben schießt (was ja vorkommt.) Irgendwo schlägt dann der abstürzende Flugkörper ein.
Für Unbeteiligte, wie in diesem Fall 2 polnische Bürger und für ihre Familien ist das wirklich schrecklich.
Man sieht aber leider auch, niemand ist wirklich unbeteiligt, Krieg ist eben grundsätzlich Sch...


----------



## Rudi (16 November 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Klasse, gerade kommt rein das "hoops" rumsbums verwirrte Raketen auf polnischem Boden niedergegangen seien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kannst ja schon mal die Reisetasche packen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (16 November 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> .. Aber: darf unsere Kultur das akzeptieren??!



Also, kulturell ist das absolut nicht vertretbar!


----------



## s_kraut (16 November 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> Kannst ja schon mal die Reisetasche packen.


Zunehmend schwierig einen Zusammenhang herzustellen. Musst nicht versuchen mir erklären, das kannst du doch gar nicht einschätzen. 
 Aber danke für nichts.


----------



## Rudi (16 November 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Zunehmend schwierig einen Zusammenhang herzustellen. Musst nicht versuchen mir erklären, das kannst du doch gar nicht einschätzen.
> Aber danke für nichts.


ok, ich dachte Du wärst im wehrfähigen Alter. Aber wenn das nicht so ist verstehe ich das. Andere können ja ihr Leben im Krieg einsetzen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 November 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Zunehmend schwierig einen Zusammenhang herzustellen.


Geht wohl den meisten so.


----------



## Ralle (16 November 2022)

Rudi schrieb:


> ok, ich dachte Du wärst im wehrfähigen Alter. Aber wenn das nicht so ist verstehe ich das. Andere können ja ihr Leben im Krieg einsetzen.


Ja, das sagt einer, der vorschlägt am Besten sofort zu kapitulieren?
Ehrlich Rudi, mach nicht schon wieder die nächste Baustelle auf, ich warte noch immer auf deine Antwort zum Thema, "Schaden für Deutschland". Du schreibst immer nur neuen Müll, wirfst etwas in den Ring und verpi.... dich dann, ohne auch nur einmal deinen Mist aufzuräumen. Wenn du genauso arbeitest, wie du hier diskutierst, dann bleibst du hoffentlich bis zu meiner Rente fern von mir.


----------



## s_kraut (18 November 2022)

Frage bleibt: was wird?

Oder besser ein neuen Thread aufmachen?

Weil Putin geh nach hause ist gut, aber Putin verreckt in den nächsten 1-10 Jahren. (statistisch betrachtet)

Russlands Zivilisation lebt stark im europäischen Kultur- und Einflussraum.
Auch wenn diverse spalterische Ansätze aus dem Osten sich wirksam zeigen.


----------



## ducati (19 November 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Frage bleibt: was wird?


Das Verhältnis Ukraine <-> Russland ist für die nächsten 2 Generationen vergiftet...
Also vielleicht kriegt man in 50 Jahren mal wieder ein friedliches Gesamteuropa hin. Oder es ist bis dahin in die Steinzeit gebombt...


----------



## schwimmer (19 November 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Das Verhältnis Ukraine <-> Russland ist für die nächsten 2 Generationen vergiftet...
> Also vielleicht kriegt man in 50 Jahren mal wieder ein friedliches Gesamteuropa hin. Oder es ist bis dahin in die Steinzeit gebombt...


Es wird ganz sicher mehr als 2 Generationen dauern bis Ukraine und Russland wieder ein halbwegs normales Verhätlnis haben, zumal der Krieg noch nicht zu Ende ist und keiner weiß was Putin noch so alles einfällt. 
Denke mal Europa wird eher zerfallen als das es ein friedliches Gesamteuropa gibt, dazu gibt es im Moment zuviele Regierungen bei denen "Wir zuerst" gilt. Wird auch vie davon abhängen was die Engländer aus dem Brexit machen. Wenn es doch noch eine Erfolgsstory werden sollte, wird es viele Nachahmer geben.


----------



## ducati (19 November 2022)

schwimmer schrieb:


> Es wird ganz sicher mehr als 2 Generationen dauern


Ja sicherlich...
Fährst halt mal 3 Wochen nach Frankreich aufs Land und 3 Wochen nach Ex- Jugoslawien dann kriegst nen Gefühl dafür...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 November 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Ja sicherlich...
> Fährst halt mal 3 Wochen nach Frankreich aufs Land....


Es gibt aber auch zahlreiche Gegenbeispiele das es nicht so sein muss. Großbritannien, Amerika, Polen, die nordischen Länder..... und bei den Russen hatte ich auch nie den Eindruck, dass sie bei Deutschland nur an den 2. Weltkrieg denken....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch zahlreiche Gegenbeispiele das es nicht so sein muss. Großbritannien, Amerika, Polen, die nordischen Länder..... und bei den Russen hatte ich auch nie den Eindruck, dass sie bei Deutschland nur an den 2. Weltkrieg denken....


sehe ich genauso.
In Frankreich und  Polen habe ich nichts gemerkt auch nicht auf dem Land.
In Russland habe ich in den letzten Jahren, Privat 4-6 Wochen Urlaub 
gemacht, da waren die eher sehr neugierig auf ein Deutsches Gesicht.
Ich habe Sylvester und Weinachten mit zwei älteren Damen gefeiert,
die den Krieg noch erlebt haben und auch davon erzählen konnten.

Man kann nur hoffen das die Ehra Putin bald ein Ende findet und
Russland sich verändert und wie Deutschland seiner Fehler erkennt.


----------



## Plan_B (19 November 2022)

schwimmer schrieb:


> zuviele Regierungen bei denen "Wir zuerst" gilt


Regierungen?
Sperr mal die Ohren auf. Selbst in D ist das auf der Strasse allgemeiner Tenor.
In Krisenzeiten haben es Solidargemeinschaften extrem schwer und die Populisten beste Chancen an die Macht zu kommen.


----------



## ducati (19 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch zahlreiche Gegenbeispiele das es nicht so sein muss. Großbritannien, Amerika, Polen, die nordischen Länder..... und bei den Russen hatte ich auch nie den Eindruck, dass sie bei Deutschland nur an den 2. Weltkrieg denken....





rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> sehe ich genauso.
> In Frankreich und  Polen habe ich nichts gemerkt auch nicht auf dem Land.
> In Russland habe ich in den letzten Jahren, Privat 4-6 Wochen Urlaub
> gemacht, da waren die eher sehr neugierig auf ein Deutsches Gesicht.
> ...


ja, es ist halt sehr unterschiedlich. Kommt halt drauf an, was damals sowie in der Zwischenzeit passiert ist. Wenn da dem Nachbarn damals das Haus weggebombt wurde, dann siehst das anders, als wenn der Panzer nurmal kurz durchs Dorf gefahren ist.
West-Deutschland hat sich nach dem Krieg eigentlich so entwickelt, dass die meisten das gut fanden. Auch gerade im Osten Europas fanden die meisten die Entwicklung im kapitalistischen Westen besser als im kommunistischen Osten. Weiterhin hat Deutschland sich ja 50 Jahre aus allen Kriegen rausgehalten...
In Ex-Jugoslawien sieht das anders aus, da können sich die Nachfolgestaaten kaum ausstehen... Und wenn Du irgendwo bist, wo das Nachbarhaus von NATO-Bomben zerstört wurde, dann sagst lieber nicht das falsche. Trotzdem kannst dort natürlich gut und problemlos reisen... Es beruhigt sich schon, aber von freundlichem Zusammenleben ist man noch entfernt.
In Frankreich haben sicherlich schon viele erlebt, dass der eine oder andere Franzose nicht gut auf die Deutschen zu sprechen ist, aber da krigst trotzdem nicht gleich auf die Fresse


----------



## ducati (19 November 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Regierungen?
> Sperr mal die Ohren auf. Selbst in D ist das auf der Strasse allgemeiner Tenor.
> In Krisenzeiten haben es Solidargemeinschaften extrem schwer und die Populisten beste Chancen an die Macht zu kommen.


wenn halt einer anfängt mit "Wir zuerst" dann ists schon zuspät. Also wenn die ganze Welt nur an sich denkt, funktionierts halt nur bedingt, wenn Deutschland als einziger noch sein Geld in der Welt verschenkt. Überspitzt gesagt...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 November 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Wenn da dem Nachbarn damals das Haus weggebombt wurde, dann siehst das anders, als wenn der Panzer nurmal kurz durchs Dorf gefahren ist.


Das ist jetzt über 70 Jahre her....

Ich habe Bekannte in England, ein Mann der mittlerweile verstorben ist hatte keine Beine mehr weil er auf eine deutsche Mine getreten ist. Er war immer freundlich zu mir und wir hatten viel Spaß.
Die Leute die heute noch rumgrummeln haben doch selber ein Problem.


----------



## ducati (19 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt über 70 Jahre her....
> 
> Ich habe Bekannte in England, ein Mann der mittlerweile verstorben ist hatte keine Beine mehr weil er auf eine deutsche Mine getreten ist. Er war immer freundlich zu mir und wir hatten viel Spaß.
> Die Leute die heute noch rumgrummeln haben doch selber ein Problem.


Das ist ja auch richtig so. Nach dem Krieg wieder ins Nachbarland fahren und Freundschaften mit den Menschen wieder aufbauen und zeigen, dass die Propaganda vom bösen Deutschen/Ami/Russen/Briten eben doch pauschal nicht gestimmt hat.

Mein Opa ist mit den sowjetischen Soldaten die ihm in den Kopf geschossen haben bis in die 80er nicht mehr warm geworden. Hat aber auch keinen mehr persönlich kennengelernt.

Und die Polen scheinen es ja auch nicht vollständig überwunden zu haben, sonst hätten die nicht vor kurzem nochmal 1,5 Billionen Entschädigung gefordert...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 November 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch richtig so. Nach dem Krieg wieder ins Nachbarland fahren und Freundschaften mit den Menschen wieder aufbauen und zeigen, dass die Propaganda vom bösen Deutschen/Ami/Russen/Briten eben doch pauschal nicht gestimmt hat.
> 
> Mein Opa ist mit den sowjetischen Soldaten die ihm in den Kopf geschossen haben bis in die 80er nicht mehr warm geworden. Hat aber auch keinen mehr persönlich kennengelernt.
> 
> Und die Polen scheinen es ja auch nicht vollständig überwunden zu haben, sonst hätten die nicht vor kurzem nochmal 1,5 Billionen Entschädigung gefordert...


Das sind nicht *die Polen *das ist die PIS
mit ihren Katschinski, man muss auch mal
hinter den Kulissen schauen und verstehen. 
Viele Polen sind auch nicht zufrieden
mit ihrer Regierung.


----------



## Markus (19 November 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> ...dass die Propaganda vom bösen Deutschen/Ami/Russen/Briten eben doch pauschal nicht gestimmt hat.



Ich weiß ja nicht auf was du gerade rauswillst, aber ich habe nicht das Gefühl das hier irgendeine Propaganda dabei ist uns ein Bild vom bösen Russen zu geben. Ich fühle mich zumindest nicht so.


Genauso geht mir aber auch dieses ständige herziehen über die bösen imperialistischen Amis auf den Sack. Kein einziger Ami den ich kenne erweckt auch nur im Ansatz den Anschein, dass er irgendjemandem seine Art zu Leben aufzwingen will. Die wollen in erster Line ihre Ruhe, ihre Freiheit ihre fetten Pickups und ihre Knarren. Ich liebe sie und ihr Land dafür!

Sie mögen nicht alle den Anschein erwecken dass sie Hochgebildet sind, aber schlechte Menschen sind das nicht.

Ich hatte weiter östlich auch mit sehr hilfsbereiten tollen Menschen zu tun, aber im großen und Ganzen ist es am Ende ein System in dem alles wesentliche mit Beziehungen, Kriminalität und Schmiergeld gelöst wird. Und dieser ganze Apparat ist halt scheisse, ich habe auch nicht das Gefühl dass die meisten das ändern wollen. Mann ist so aufgewachsen und kennen sich aus mit dieser Art zu leben.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 November 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch richtig so.


Ich fand die Einstellung von meinem Großvater gut, er wurde Richtung Kriegsende von einem Amerikaner in die Schulter geschossen. Beide waren da noch ganz jung. Mein Großvater hatte sein Leben lang Schmerzen, vor allem im Winter aber er hat nie ein schlechtes Wort verloren über die Amis oder eben diesen Soldaten. Wir haben kurz vor seinem Tod einmal darüber geredet und er hatte Verständnis für diesen Soldaten der auf ihn geschossen hat. Er sagte damals "Was hätte er denn machen sollen, hätte er nicht sofort auf mich geschossen dann hätte ich auf ihn geschossen".
Man sieht also, man muss nicht jahrelang verbittert sein oder Hass haben.

Und gelernt haben wir doch auch nicht viel daraus, wenn man mal schaut wie die Rechten die letzten Jahre immer stärker werden.....

Aber das ist ein anderes Thema, entschuldigt mein Abschweifen.


----------



## Markus (19 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich fand die Einstellung von meinem Großvater gut, er wurde Richtung Kriegsende von einem Amerikaner in die Schulter geschossen. Beide waren da noch ganz jung. Mein Großvater hatte sein Leben lang Schmerzen, vor allem im Winter aber er hat nie ein schlechtes Wort verloren über die Amis oder eben diesen Soldaten. Wir haben kurz vor seinem Tod einmal darüber geredet und er hatte Verständnis für diesen Soldaten der auf ihn geschossen hat. Er sagte damals "Was hätte er denn machen sollen, hätte er nicht sofort auf mich geschossen dann hätte ich auf ihn geschossen".
> Man sieht also, man muss nicht jahrelang verbittert sein oder Hass haben.
> 
> Und gelernt haben wir doch auch nicht viel daraus, wenn man mal schaut wie die Rechten die letzten Jahre immer stärker werden.....
> ...



Naja so ganz abwegig ist das nicht.

Ich habe mit meinem letzten Beitrag ja quasi geäußert das ich deutlich mehr zu den USA hingezogen fühle als zu den Russen.

Ein Opa von mir war in USA in Gefangenschaft, hat da auf einer Farm gearbeitet. Hatte noch viele Jahre Kontakt zu den Leuten. Vom Krieg selber hat er nicht erzählt...  Aber von der Gefangenschaft schon fast so als ob er da in Amerika im Pfadfinderlager gewesen sei.

Mein andere Großvater war einer der letzten die aus Russland gekommen sind, er hat nicht viel davon erzählt...


----------



## s_kraut (19 November 2022)

Wenn wir grad bei den Opas und den Russen sind:
mein Opa hatte schon vor dem Krieg einen Arbeitsunfall beim Holz machen und war selber nicht im Krieg. Eines Tages haben sie einen Russen bekommen zum Helfen. Der Russe war tüchtig und heilfroh weil es ihm auf dem Hof gut ging. Irgendwann haben sie den Russen wieder geholt, keiner weiß was aus dem geworden ist.
Stattdessen kam eine Familie aus Berlin, die evakuiert worden ist. Die konnten nichts außer jammern und schimpfen, waren faul und haben zu nichts getaugt.
Sein Nachbar war im Krieg, den wollte ich als Kind mal interviewen aber der hat gesagt es will nicht mehr dran denken. Die Zeit ist rum.


----------



## ducati (19 November 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das sind nicht *die Polen *das ist die PIS
> mit ihren Katschinski, man muss auch mal
> hinter den Kulissen schauen und verstehen. Viele Polen sind auch nicht zufrieden
> mit ihrer Regierung.


ok, ich meinte auch nicht wirklich alle Polen, sondern sagen wir mal manche.
Darum geht es doch, manche Überwinden das halt früher andere später oder nie.


Markus schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht auf was du gerade rauswillst


Es geht grad darum, wielange das Verhältnis zw. Ukraine und Russland vergiftet sein wird. Ich sag halt mal 2 Generationen. Bei dem einen Menschen wirds schneller gehn, beim anderen längern dauern... Die von mir zitierte Zeile bezog sich auf den 2.Weltkrieg wo es in jedem Land diese Propagandaplakate gab.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 November 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Es geht grad darum, wielange das Verhältnis zw. Ukraine und Russland vergiftet sein wird. Ich sag halt mal 2 Generationen. Bei dem einen Menschen wirds schneller gehn, beim anderen längern dauern... Die von mir zitierte Zeile bezog sich auf den 2.Weltkrieg wo es in jedem Land diese Propagandaplakate gab.


Das ist auch die Gefahr, wenn Russland den Krieg verliert,
muss es einen überlegten Umgang mit ihnen geben. 
Nicht das wie in Deutschland, nach dem ersten Weltkrieg,
der Nährboden für den zweiten gelegt wird.

Da muss einiges Aufgeklärt werden, auf jeden Fall brauchen
die einen Regimewechsel.


----------



## ducati (19 November 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das ist auch die Gefahr, wenn Russland den Krieg verliert,
> muss es einen überlegten Umgang mit ihnen geben.
> Nicht das wie in Deutschland, nach dem ersten Weltkrieg,
> der Nährboden für den zweiten gelegt wird.


Oder wie nach dem 2. Weltkrieg der kalte Krieg mit diversen Stellvertreterkriegen...


----------



## Markus (19 November 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Oder wie nach dem 2. Weltkrieg der kalte Krieg mit diversen Stellvertreterkriegen...



Ich bin jetzt kein Historiker, aber kann man das vergleichen?

Im kalten Krieg hatte ja irgendwie niemand vor jemand anders zu überfallen. Es war vielmehr die beiderseitige Angst vom anderen jederzeit überfallen zu werden.

Putin hat mit dieser Paranoja ja auch seine Aktion gerechtfertigt.

Soweit mir das Leute die damals sowohl bei der NVA als auch bei den Amis waren erklärt haben lief das sinngemäß so ab:

Die Amis haben Langeweile, also schickt man die einen zum Bier holen und die anderen sollen auf einem Hügel nen Funkmast hochkurbeln. 10min warten, Funkmast wieder einpacken und zurück zur Basis.
Dann mit Fernglas und Bier in der Hand entspannt beobachten wie drüben die Party los geht...

Mir kommt das so vor als ob die Russen mit dieser Paranoja schon immer ein Problem hatten. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass man bei einschätzen des gegnerischen Verhaltens zu sehr von sich selbst ausgeht?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (19 November 2022)

Ob das was da potentiell "nach Putin" kommen soll besser ist? Wenn man nicht wieder eine Marionette wie Jelzin einsetzen will, dann ist der Putin denke ich mal noch einer der zugänglichsten Personen. Auch wenn du noch so eine nette Person bist, wenn dir dein Nachbar (NATO) ständig in den Garten pisst, dann bist du irgendwann auch stinkig. Meiner Meinung nach, wäre es mit einem passenden Außenminister wie z.B. Genscher einer war, das alles auf Augenhöhe auszugleichen. Und ich denke mal, darum geht es Putin auch, einfach nur anerkannt zu werden, und damit hätte man auch eine entsprechende Entwicklung anstoßen können. Der Kurs der aktuell gefahren wird ist doch voll auf Konfrontation ausgerichtet, mit einer Außenministerin (oberste Diplomatin) die überhaupt keinen Bock hat zur Diplomatie. Und ob "wir" mit der Ukraine auf das richtige Pferd setzen ist für mich zumindest mit den ganzen Nazi-Verehrern in der Ukraine auch zweifelhaft. Wenn unsere "Medien" mal nicht aufpassen, sieht man da ja doch schon mal den ein oder anderen Hitlergruß oder die schwarze Sonne. Und der Melnyk ist ja auch son Nazi-Drecksack.


----------



## s_kraut (20 November 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ob das was da potentiell "nach Putin" kommen soll besser ist?


Wir werden es erleben.


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht wieder eine Marionette wie Jelzin einsetzen will, dann ist der Putin denke ich mal noch einer der zugänglichsten Personen.


Putin hockt in seinem Bunker. Er schickt seine Schergen wie Labrow, die lesen dann ihren Text vor.


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Auch wenn du noch so eine nette Person bist,


Nette Personen tun nicht nett sondern handeln auch so.


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> wenn dir dein Nachbar (NATO) ständig in den Garten pisst,


In den Garten pissen ist eins, das Haus mit Raketen beschießen ist was anderes.
Und das Krankenhaus ums Eck und das Kulturzentrum, das Umspannwerk.

Merkst was?


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> dann bist du irgendwann auch stinkig.


Dito.


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach, wäre es mit einem passenden Außenminister wie z.B. Genscher einer war, das alles auf Augenhöhe auszugleichen. Und ich denke mal, darum geht es Putin auch, einfach nur anerkannt zu werden, und damit hätte man auch eine entsprechende Entwicklung anstoßen könne


"Er will nur akzeptiert werden." Ja was für ein Ziel. Das denkt der 14-Jährige wenn er das erste mal in die Disco geht. Wie ratsam ist es mit solchen Beweggründen ein Krieg anzuzetteln?



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Der Kurs der aktuell gefahren wird ist doch voll auf Konfrontation ausgerichtet, mit einer Außenministerin (oberste Diplomatin) die überhaupt keinen Bock hat zur Diplomatie.


Diplomatie hat im Februar 2022 einiges versucht. Einiges erreicht auf der Tonspur - und dann hat er trotzdem seine Rekrutniks teils desinformiert in den Konflikt geschickt. _edit: Spezialoperation. Ende. _Und das pervertiert er zunehmend. Immer schlechte rausgebildete Rekrutniks mit schlechterer Ausbildung, weniger Material und mit weniger Führung in aussichtslosere Angriffswellen. Da verheizt einer seine ethnischen Minderheiten und dann fragst nochmal wer der Nazi ist.

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag. Mal nachdenken wer da auf Konfrontation fährt.

Russland greift mit Kriegswaffen massiv die Ukraine an und nicht andersrum.

Und die russische Bevölkerung, die wach ist weiß darum und der aktive Teil sorgt dafür damit passieren in Russland auch immer wieder komische Dinge die dann als Betriebsunfall gestempelt werden. Der passive Teil der dagegen ist flüchtet ins Ausland.
Zurück bleibt der Mob.


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Und ob "wir" mit der Ukraine auf das richtige Pferd setzen ist für mich zumindest mit den ganzen Nazi-Verehrern in der Ukraine auch zweifelhaft. Wenn unsere "Medien" mal nicht aufpassen, sieht man da ja doch schon mal den ein oder anderen Hitlergruß oder die schwarze Sonne. Und der Melnyk ist ja auch son Nazi-Drecksack.


Den Teil kommentiere ich nicht.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 November 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Den Teil kommentiere ich nicht.


Tja, warum nicht. Weil es der Wahrheit entspricht, dass dort eine ganze Horde von Nazi-Verehrern unterwegs sind? Der Melnyk musste ja nicht einmal seine Meinung zu Banderas zurücknehmen, sondern wurde nur abgezogen,. und darf weiterhin seinen Nazi-Dreck hier ablassen. Aber das muss ja unterdrückt werden, denn die Polen könnten das eventuell auch nicht so gut finden, denn die haben durchaus Erfahrung damit gemacht.

Was stellt ihr euch den vor, das Russland von der Landkarte verschwindet? Es handelt sich hier nicht um einen religiösen Konflikt wo die Leute irgendwelchen kranken Gedanken nachgehen warum sie jemanden umbringen müssen, das sollte man schon anerkennen.


----------



## s_kraut (20 November 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Tja, warum nicht.


Es ist müßig.


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Weil es der Wahrheit entspricht, dass


die Wahrheit im Krieg zuerst stirbt und jetzt gehst du ab mit irgendwelchen Theorien:


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> dort eine ganze Horde von Nazi-Verehrern unterwegs sind? Der Melnyk musste ja nicht einmal seine Meinung zu Banderas zurücknehmen, sondern wurde nur abgezogen,. und darf weiterhin seinen Nazi-Dreck hier ablassen. Aber das muss ja unterdrückt werden, denn die Polen könnten das eventuell auch nicht so gut finden, denn die haben durchaus Erfahrung damit gemacht.


Keine Quellen, keine Daten, nur extremistisches Geschwurgele. Tschuldigung ich trinke geraden einen feinen Glühwein.


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Was stellt ihr euch den vor, das Russland von der Landkarte verschwindet?


Ich war die letzten Jahre einer, der Russland im europäischen Haus gesehen hat und die Amis am anderen Ufer mit ihrer Politik.
Und ich hab meine Geburtstagsparty aufgrund dieser Fehleinschätzung abgesagt.



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Es handelt sich hier nicht um einen religiösen Konflikt wo die Leute irgendwelchen kranken Gedanken nachgehen warum sie jemanden umbringen müssen, das sollte man schon anerkennen.


Doch ich befürchte schon, dass da kranke Gedanken im Spiel sind. Der Eine ist kurz vor dem Abschied und will noch einen Text auf dem Grabstein (Großer Zar oder ähnlich) und der andere ist jung und sportlich und will sein Land verteidigen. 
Wir reden zu flach, da ist garantiert noch mehr im Spiel was wir nicht wissen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 November 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Keine Quellen, keine Daten, nur extremistisches Geschwurgele. Tschuldigung ich trinke geraden einen feinen Glühwein.


Vielleicht mal den Sprit aus dem Kopf lassen. Der Wiki Artikel zum Asow Regime sollte einen Einstieg bieten was dort für "Personal" unterwegs ist und dem wir Waffen liefern. Ich will das alles nicht im Vergleich zu Russland verharmlosen, aber meiner Meinung nach tuen sich Russland und Ukraine dahingehend überhaupt nichts, ich würde gerne mit beiden Ländern möglichst wenig zu tun haben wollen, sehe in Russland zumindest keine Gruppen von Nazi-Verehrern wie in der Ukraine.

Ich bin auf Ausgleich ausgerichtet, und kann nicht verstehen wie viele hier und vor allem dieser Grün-Braune-Sumpf hier auf einen Dritten Weltkrieg hinarbeitet, man vermutet wohl wie bei der Energiekriese, das machen andere.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 November 2022)

Vor allem würde mich mal interessieren, wer von den kriegsgeilen Hetzern müsste wirklich an der Front antreten? Na?


----------



## Plan_B (20 November 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Auch wenn du noch so eine nette Person bist, wenn dir dein Nachbar (NATO) ständig in den Garten pisst


Wann ist das denn passiert? Hab ich geschlafen?
Die 1300 potentiell neuen Nato-Grenzkilometer sind sicher auch der aggressiven Nato-Propaganda geschuldet.
Aber halt, das Problem wird der Receb ja in der Entstehung ersticken.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 November 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Wann ist das denn passiert? Hab ich geschlafen?
> Die 1300 potentiell neuen Nato-Grenzkilometer sind sicher auch der aggressiven Nato-Propaganda geschuldet.
> Aber halt, das Problem wird der Receb ja in der Entstehung ersticken.


Es gibt auch in den USA genug Sicherheiteberater die gesagt haben, wenn die NATO bestätigt hätte, wir nehmen die Ukraine niemals auf, wäre das alles anders verlaufen. Wäre natürlich laut den Grün-Braunen Nazis trotzdem so gelaufen wie jetzt, aber man hat es und ist auch nicht willens da überhaupt einen Ausgleich zu finden.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 November 2022)

Was zudem die Unabhängigkeit der Ukraine nicht beeinträchtigt hätte, denn die wollen nur in einen Verein, und wenn der Verein sagt "nein", dann ist das eben so.


----------



## Plan_B (20 November 2022)

Der Receb wird auch das Problem mit der kollektiven Unvernunft der Europäer lösen. Er baut einfach nen Erdgashub. Dann kommt das Gas eben aus der Türkei.


----------



## Markus (20 November 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> sehe in Russland zumindest keine Gruppen von Nazi-Verehrern wie in der Ukraine.



Du weißt schon welcher Verein an der Front im Auftrag Putins mordet?

Es dürfte echt mühsam werden sich mit deinen Ansichten zu beschäftigen - irgendwie scheinst du da auch in einer völlig anderen Realität zu leben.


----------



## JesperMP (20 November 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> sehe in Russland zumindest keine Gruppen von Nazi-Verehrern wie in der Ukraine.


?








						Russia's long history of neo-Nazis
					

The Russian state’s long history of cultivating homegrown neo-Nazis




					www.latrobe.edu.au
				



Dann kann man spekulieren welchen Quelle soll man vertrauen wenn es handelt um ob Ukraine oder Russland die meisten oder schlimmsten Nazis haben. 
Aber wenn ich sehe was Russland tut in Ukraine, es ist 100% identisch was Nazi-Deutschland gamacht hat.
Dann ist es egal das man ein Bild finden kann wo Azow soldaten eine Flagge mit Swastika herumwirft. Da ist ein Unterschied zwischen symbolichen und realen Akte. Was Russland und Ukraine tun kann nicht vergleicht werden.


----------



## Plan_B (20 November 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> s gibt auch in den USA genug Sicherheiteberater die gesagt


Geschwurble. Da brauchste nicht nach US, die hat es auch bei uns. Demokratie halt. Sind nicht alle dafür, dass wir dagegen sind.

*Butter bei die Fische:
Wann hat die NATO dem Putin in den Garten gepisst.*


----------



## Plan_B (20 November 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> in einen Verein, und wenn der Verein sagt "nein", dann ist das eben so.


Die wollen alle nur in den falschen Verein. Gegen den richtigen hätte der P. nix gehabt. Schon klar.
Dann hätte die NATO ja die Ukraine angreifen müssen. Du hast vermutlich recht, wenn ich zu so früher Stunde darüber nachdenke. 🤔


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 November 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Du weißt schon welcher Verein an der Front im Auftrag Putins mordet?
> 
> Es dürfte echt mühsam werden sich mit deinen Ansichten zu beschäftigen - irgendwie scheinst du da auch in einer völlig anderen Realität zu leben.


Wie gesagt, da hier keine religiösen unüberwindbaren "Probleme" vorhanden sind, ist das meiner Meinung nach ein nach demokratischen Maßstäben lösbares diplomatisches Problem. Dazu muss man natürlich des Willens sein, und auch unabhängig um Entscheidungen zu treffen, und auch mal zu sagen "Deutschland wird als NATO Mitglied niemals zustimmen, dass die Ukraine Mitglied wird".

Aber man ist ja nicht einmal des Willens dahingehend einen Anfang zu finden. Mit Putin hat man noch die Chance, mit irgendwelchen islamistischen Führern sich das alles ganz anders aus.

Ich finde das auch schwierig, aber worauf alles hinausläuft ist doch ein 3. Weltkrieg, da sollte jeder einmal in sich gehen und darüber nachdenken was das bedeutet. Ich glaube die meisten denken, das machen andere.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 November 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Dann ist es egal das man ein Bild finden kann wo Azow soldaten eine Flagge mit Swastika herumwirft. Da ist ein Unterschied zwischen symbolichen und realen Akte. Was Russland und Ukraine tun kann nicht vergleicht werden.


Wenn du aus Deutschland kommen würdest, dann hättest du eventuell ein Problem damit, eine Organisation unter einer eindeutigen Nazi-Flagge zu finanzieren. Also ich habe zumindest ein Problem damit. Du kannst es für dich in Ordnung finden, da Nazis zu unterstützen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 November 2022)

Zudem sollte es einem doch zu denken geben, Russland sagt "Ukrainie denazifizieren", unserer Medien sagen: Stimmt doch garnicht, voll dufte Typen in der Ukraine. Und dann ist er der Diplomat in Deutschland ein heißer Nazi-Verehrer. Und ein CNN Reporter wird gecancelt weil er einen im Hintergrund bei Hitlergruß gefilmt habt.

Kann ja schon mal vorkommen, hier im Forum machen die User ja auch bei jeder Gelegenheit einen Hitlergruß.


----------



## JesperMP (20 November 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Du kannst es für dich in Ordnung finden, da Nazis zu unterstützen.


Ist für mich nicht in Ordnung. Aber ist von wenig Bedeutung.
Du siehst nicht den Unterschied zwishen eine Nazi Flagge zu tragen und alles was Rusland macht - Mord, Folter, Raub, Bomben von Städten von Zivilen, den ganzen Invasion von eine souveränen Staat.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 November 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ist für mich nicht in Ordnung. Aber ist von wenig Bedeutung.
> Du siehst nicht den Unterschied zwishen eine Nazi Flagge zu tragen und alles was Rusland macht - Mord, Folter, Raub, Bomben von Städten von Zivilen, den ganzen Invasion von eine souveränen Staat.


Ich heiße die ganze Aktion nicht gut, aber was hat denn die Ukraine mit den russischen Staatsbürgern im nun eigenen Land gemacht? Sprachverbot, Verfolgung usw. darum habe ich auch mein Problem damit, die Ukraine hier überall wie auch bei der Rückeroberung der Krim generell immer im Recht zu sehen, Für mich ist eben eine Nazi-Flagge der ultimativer Beweis der Unterdrückung, und genau das wird dort auch vollzogen. 
Und ich hätte gerne, dass mit keinem einzigen Cent meiner erarbeiteten Gelder solche Organisationen unterstützt werden. Zumindest als Deutschland raushalten daraus. Dänemark kann ja die Nazis unterstützen, wenn die Regierung das geil findet.


----------



## Markus (20 November 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, da hier keine religiösen unüberwindbaren "Probleme" vorhanden sind,



Ich kann in Putins streben zum großen russischen Reich durchaus parallelen zu religiösen Fanatikern erkennen.



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> ist das meiner Meinung nach ein nach demokratischen Maßstäben lösbares diplomatisches Problem.



Die Diplomati hat viel versucht. Danach hat sie sich so lange verarschen lassen bis er dem Befehl zum Einmarsch gab. Aber selbst danach haben es offensichtlich noch nicht alle gerafft.




Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Dazu muss man natürlich des Willens sein, und auch unabhängig um Entscheidungen zu treffen, und auch mal zu sagen "Deutschland wird als NATO Mitglied niemals zustimmen, dass die Ukraine Mitglied wird".


Nö, also jetzt nachdem ich gesehen habe wie die zupacken können hätte ich die erst recht gerne als Verbündete. Ich bin ok mit denen.



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Aber man ist ja nicht einmal des Willens dahingehend einen Anfang zu finden. Mit Putin hat man noch die Chance, mit irgendwelchen islamistischen Führern sich das alles ganz anders aus.


Ja...ähh.. . wen meinst du jetzt? kadyrov?



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ich finde das auch schwierig, aber worauf alles hinausläuft ist doch ein 3. Weltkrieg, da sollte jeder einmal in sich gehen und darüber nachdenken was das bedeutet. Ich glaube die meisten denken, das machen andere.


Halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.
Wäre mir aber immer noch lieber als wenn meine Kinder in der Schule russisch lernen müssen.


----------



## Markus (20 November 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Zudem sollte es einem doch zu denken geben, Russland sagt "Ukrainie denazifizieren", unserer Medien sagen: Stimmt doch garnicht, voll dufte Typen in der Ukraine. Und dann ist er der Diplomat in Deutschland ein heißer Nazi-Verehrer. Und ein CNN Reporter wird gecancelt weil er einen im Hintergrund bei Hitlergruß gefilmt habt.
> 
> Kann ja schon mal vorkommen, hier im Forum machen die User ja auch bei jeder Gelegenheit einen Hitlergruß.



Also ich konnte bisher bei keinem Ukrainer eine besondere "nazifizierung" oder was das sein soll feststellen.

Ich verstehe auch dein Problem mit Melnyk nicht. Sicher, er ist eine Nervensäge und hat in etwas soviel diplomatisches Geschick wie ich. Aber so richtig böse vernazifisonstwas wirkt er jetzt echt nicht.


Weißt du, du bist hier reigebrettert und hast einmal rundumgeschlagen. Ansich finde ich das ja ganz ok. Du bemühst dich zumindest deinen Standpunkt zu argumentieren im Gegensatz zu anderen aus dem Putinversteherclub hier. Aber kannst du mal etwas klarer nachweisen warum irgendjemand dem Russen in den,Garten gepisst hat? Irgendwie alle Nazis sind? Und über was man mit Putin verhandeln soll?

Wenn wir all die Dinge geklärt haben wären wir nochmal ab ob das rechtfertigt, dass jetzt irgenwelche Dreckskremlins in der Ukraine auf Kinder schießen...


----------



## Plan_B (20 November 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> hier im Forum machen die User ja auch bei jeder Gelegenheit einen Hitlergruß.


Das geht zu weit!


----------



## vollmi (20 November 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, da hier keine religiösen unüberwindbaren "Probleme" vorhanden sind, ist das meiner Meinung nach ein nach demokratischen Maßstäben lösbares diplomatisches Problem. Dazu muss man natürlich des Willens sein, und auch unabhängig um Entscheidungen zu treffen, und auch mal zu sagen "Deutschland wird als NATO Mitglied niemals zustimmen, dass die Ukraine Mitglied wird".


wieso sollte man das tun? Wieso eine Mitgliedschaft nicht an entsprechende bedingungen knüpfen? Z.b. keine nazibatallione?
Etwa aus Prinzip und unwiederbringlich abzulehnen ist doch eher Blödsinn.


----------



## Mirko123 (20 November 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> ... alles auf Augenhöhe auszugleichen. Und ich denke mal, darum geht es Putin auch, einfach nur anerkannt zu werden, und damit hätte man auch eine entsprechende Entwicklung anstoßen können.



Das wurde doch auch versucht. Es wurde das G7 Format auf G7plus erweitert, damit er auch dabei sein durfte. Dass er dort nicht dazu passte, hat er wohl auch schnell erkannt. Abschlussphotos vor schöner Kulisse wo er dabei stand und man denken konnte - ach wie süss, der kleine Waldi Putzig darf auch mit aufs Foto. 
Jetzt gibt es zwar auch noch das BRICS Format, aber auch dort ist er wirtschaftlich und auch militärisch nur noch Mittelfeld.
Wenn es wirklich nur um "Augenhöhe" ginge, dann hat dieses Land noch einen sehr weiten Weg vor sich - zumindest wirtschaftlich und auch militärisch  rutscht es aktuell gegenüber anderen derzeit stark ab.


----------



## Mrtain (20 November 2022)

@Thomas_v2.1
Wie hat den nun die Nato in Russland Vorgarten gepinkelt? Und was genau verstehst du unter dem "Vorgarten Russlands"?

...............


----------



## Ralle (20 November 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> hier im Forum machen die User ja auch bei jeder Gelegenheit einen Hitlergruß.


Hast du jetzt einen Knall oder was?

@Thomas_v2.1
Schade, ich muß sagen, deine Aussagen lassen mich etwas sprachlos und enttäuscht zurück. Erschreckend, wie gut die russische Propaganda in den sozialen Medien wirkt.

PS: Ich war immer eher ein "Rußlandversteher", aber in dem Moment, in dem sie die ersten Städte und nun die E-Werke weggebomt haben, war das für mich ein für alle Mal erledigt. Das ist mit nichts zu rechtfertigen, das sollte doch jeder erkennen können!
Klar haben die in der Ukraine auch ein Naziproblem, aber das haben wir in Deutschland, die Schweden, die Franzosen, die Amerikaner auch ... und die Russen die haben das umso mehr, siehe Wagner!!!!!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 November 2022)

Enttäuschend was man hier so liest.


----------



## Ralle (20 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Enttäuschend was man hier so liest.


Nee, so pauschal kannst du das nicht sagen.
Man muß ja auch fragen, was erwartest du?
Auch unter SPS-Programmierern wird sich letztendlich ein Querschnitt der Meinungen finden.


----------



## ducati (20 November 2022)

ich glaub, das war ironisch gemeint...


----------



## ducati (20 November 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> PS: Ich war immer eher ein "Rußlandversteher", aber in dem Moment, in dem sie die ersten Städte und nun die E-Werke weggebomt haben, war das für mich ein für alle Mal erledigt. Das ist mit nichts zu rechtfertigen, das sollte doch jeder erkennen können!


zu rechtfertigen ist das nicht, aber das passiert doch in jedem Krieg... vielleicht in unterschiedlicher Ausprägung oder mit verschiedenen Bezeichnungen...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 November 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Nee, so pauschal kannst du das nicht sagen.


Ich meinte auch nur eine bestimmte Aussage. Welche das kannst du dir sicher selber denken.


----------



## Ralle (20 November 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> zu rechtfertigen ist das nicht, aber das passiert doch in jedem Krieg... vielleicht in unterschiedlicher Ausprägung oder mit verschiedenen Bezeichnungen...


Na ja, leider allzu oft, aber es ist das Eine, gegen eine ausgerüstete Armee an der Front zu kämpfen und etwas ganz anderes mit Raketen gezielt in Wohngebiete zu schießen und die Infrastruktur so zu zerstören, so dass die Menschen in den Stadten im Winter erfrieren bzw. Zivilisten von der Fahrrädern herunter zu schießen! Hier insbesondere unter der Behauptung, das Brudervolk zu befreien und auf einer humanitären Mission zu sein.


----------



## Ralle (20 November 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich meinte auch nur eine bestimmte Aussage. Welche das kannst du dir sicher selber denken.


Schon klar.


----------



## Plan_B (20 November 2022)

Krieg richtet sich immer auch gegen die Zivilbevölkerung. Siehe WW2 und die militärisch unnötige Bombardierung deutscher Städte.
Demoralisieren
Gegnerischer Regierung Unterstützung und ggf. Legitimation entziehen.

Lange vorbei die Zeiten, in denen glorifizierte Heere sich auf einem "Schlachtfeld" gegenüberstanden und auf umliegenden Hügeln die SChaulustigen zusehen konnten beim Gemetzel. Und selbst das sind wahrscheinlich nur glorifizierte Darstellungen gewesen.


----------



## s_kraut (20 November 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Krieg richtet sich immer auch gegen die Zivilbevölkerung. Siehe WW2 und die militärisch unnötige Bombardierung deutscher Städte.
> Demoralisieren
> Gegnerischer Regierung Unterstützung und ggf. Legitimation entziehen.
> 
> Lange vorbei die Zeiten, in denen glorifizierte Heere sich auf einem "Schlachtfeld" gegenüberstanden und auf umliegenden Hügeln die SChaulustigen zusehen konnten beim Gemetzel. Und selbst das sind wahrscheinlich nur glorifizierte Darstellungen gewesen.


Genauso wie man beim Boxen prinzipiell unter die Gürtellinie zielt, beim Fußball fault, Haare zieht, zwickt, beißt, lügt und Betrügt.
Hat alles System.
Heldentum 4.0


----------



## Mrtain (20 November 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Lange vorbei die Zeiten, in denen glorifizierte Heere sich auf einem "Schlachtfeld" gegenüberstanden und auf umliegenden Hügeln die SChaulustigen zusehen konnten beim Gemetzel. Und selbst das sind wahrscheinlich nur glorifizierte Darstellungen gewesen.


Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass so etwas noch nie gegeben hat und wird.
Genauso wie @Rudi niemals auf eine kritische Nachfrage zu seiner Meinung antworten wird.


----------



## Plan_B (20 November 2022)

Mrtain schrieb:


> Genauso wie @Rudi niemals auf eine kritische Nachfrage zu seiner Meinung antworten wird.


Und die Clarification bzgl. des Urin im Garten wird auch ausbleiben.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 November 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> wenn dir dein Nachbar (NATO) ständig in den Garten pisst, dann bist du irgendwann auch stinkig.


Das ist ja das paradoxe, es ist nicht Putins Vorgarten.
Es ist das Nachbargrundstück.
Putin behauptet einfach es ist sein Vorgarten, das war es
vielleicht auch mal, aber Sie haben das Grundstück veräußert.

Königsberg war auch mal Deutsch, bekommen wir das jetzt auch wieder?

Sein Vorgarten könnte allerhöchstens Weißrussland sein, wenn
es nach Lukaschenko geht, aber das Volk will das bestimmt nicht,
das hat es eindeutig bei der letzten Wahl gezeigt.


----------



## jensemann (21 November 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Zudem sollte es einem doch zu denken geben, Russland sagt "Ukrainie denazifizieren", unserer Medien sagen: Stimmt doch garnicht, voll dufte Typen in der Ukraine. Und dann ist er der Diplomat in Deutschland ein heißer Nazi-Verehrer. Und ein CNN Reporter wird gecancelt weil er einen im Hintergrund bei Hitlergruß gefilmt habt.
> 
> Kann ja schon mal vorkommen, hier im Forum machen die User ja auch bei jeder Gelegenheit einen Hitlergruß.



Mir ist relativ egal, was dich zu so einer verbitterten und fehlinformierten Meinung in einer vermutlich sehr einsamen Samstag Nacht gebracht hat aber mit deinem letzten Satz gehst du eindeutig zu weit.

Mir ist klar, dass es in der Ukraine lange vor dem Krieg jede Menge Korruption gab, bis in die höchsten Stellen. Das ist auch der Grund warum ein Schauspieler, der in einer Serie als Präsident diese Korruption bekämpft hat und aus Jux sich zur realen Wahl aufstellen ließ, tatsächlich auch Präsident wurde weil die Bevölkerung das so wollte!. Der in seiner Amtszeit durchaus auch versuchte, die Korruption einzudämmen und das Land wirklich vorwärts zu bringen. Das wurde auch Putin klar und die für die einstige Sowjetunion so wichtigen Industrieregionen im Donbas würden in naher Zukunft nicht mehr durch russische Beeinflussung für Russland arbeiten. 
Die Krim wurde seinerzeit von Gorbatschov der Ukraine übergeben und gehört demnach zum ukrainischen Staatsgebiet. Durch die Tatsache, dass die russische Schwarzmeerflotte dort stationiert war/ist, ist Russland natürlich in sofern peinlich, als dass man den Hafen mieten musste. Offenbar gibt es an der zu Russland gehörenden Ostküste des Schwarzen Meeres keine geeigneten Häfen, die man ausbauen könnte.
Natürlich darf auch das beliebte Urlaubsziel der Russen, die Krim, nicht zu einem anderen Staat gehören, in dem neuerdings auch noch so neumodisches Zeug wie Korruptionsbekämpfung stattfindet. Da könnten ja die russischen Touristen noch auf komische Ideen kommen.

Für Putin ging es bis zum Einmarsch eher darum, sein Prestige zu wahren und darum, eine Landbrücke zur startegisch wichtigen Krim zu schaffen und bei der Gelegenheit gleich eine wichtige Indutriegegend "heim ins Reich" zu holen.
Bei der Invasion fiel ihm aber die Korruption im eigenen Land und besonders in der eigenen Armee auf die Füße, die durch falsche Bestands- und Bereitschaftsmeldungen dafür gesorgt hat, dass der Marschbefehl überhaupt erteilt wurde.
Das Verhalten der russischen Armee hat sich im Vergleich zur "ruhmreichen Sovietarmee" von 1945 nicht geändert. Die Masse der Soldaten kommt aus wirtschaftlich stark vernachlässigten Regionen, lediglich die oberen Führungskräfte sind russischer Herkunft oder zumindest ideologisch gefestigt. Mit dieser Armee kann man einen Krieg nur durch Feuerwalzen und extremem Einsatz an Mensch und Material gewinnen. Beides fehlt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 November 2022)

so sicher scheint sich der Herr Putin auch nicht mehr zu sein


> *+++ 07:24 Bericht: Putins Leibwächter trainierten Niederschlagung eines Putsches +++*
> Personenschützer des russischen Präsidenten Wladimir Putin sollen in Moskau die Vereitelung eines Putsches trainiert haben. Das berichtet die Investigativplattform The Insider unter Berufung auf interne Dokumente. Demnach ereignete sich das Training am 26. Oktober in Moskau. In den Dokumenten wird auch vor den psychologischen Auswirkungen eines Staatsstreiches auf die Beamten des Sicherheitsdienstes gewarnt. Demnach befürchten die Behörden offenbar, dass sich Beamte der Truppe durch Beeinflussung von Massenmedien und sozialen Netzwerken illoyal zur Führung verhalten könnten. Der FSO ist für den Schutz des Präsidenten und der Regierung verantwortlich. Die Gesamtstärke des Dienstes wird auf 18.000 Mann geschätzt.





> *+++ 08:03 Russische Geheimdienstler befürchten Bürgerkrieg +++*
> Kreise innerhalb des russischen Geheimdienstes FSB befürchten offenbar einen Bürgerkrieg im Land. Das meldet das US-Magazin "Newsweek". Das Blatt beruft sich auf interne E-Mails der Behörde, die ein Whistleblower mit dem Namen "Wind of Change" an den im Exil lebenden Menschenrechtsaktivisten Wladimir Osechkin geschickt hat. "Newsweek" liegt die Korrespondenz nach eigenen Angaben in vollem Umfang vor. Demnach beschreiben die E-Mails Konflikte innerhalb des Kremls. Dabei werden auch die Namen des Gründers der Söldnertruppe Wagner, Jewgeni Prigoschin, und Tschetschenen-Führer Ramsan Kadyrow genannt. "Am Anfang könnte es zu einem willkürlichen Aufstand kommen, bei dem es nur Plünderungen und ein chaotisches Scharmützel zwischen allen Beteiligten gibt", so der Whistleblower. "Der Kampf der Sicherheitsbehörden gegen die Strukturen von Prigoschin – ein echter Krieg gegeneinander – ist schlecht, aber im Allgemeinen unvermeidlich."


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Dezember 2022)

Was für ein Irrsinn, das sind Raketenreste in Charkiv!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Dezember 2022)

Erinnert ja irgendwie an Laos, dort steht das Zeug ja heute noch überall herum


----------



## s_kraut (6 Dezember 2022)

Ob es russische regimekritische Saboteure sind, Soldaten, die selber kein Bock auf den Fleischwolf Ukraine-Front haben oder höhere Kräfte - bemerkenswert wie die "Unfälle" an Treibstoff- und Munitionslagern und auch Flugfeldern im russischen Hinterland hoch im Trend liegen.
Jetzt geht es schon nach an Moskau.





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				



Nachtrag: von ukrainischem Gebiet aus können Drohnen und Raketen, die offiziell im Bestand sind nicht so tief penetrieren.


----------



## NBerger (9 Dezember 2022)

> Was für ein Irrsinn, das sind Raketenreste in Charkiv!


Da muss mir jetzt mal einer grade helfen...
Die Dinger explodieren doch eigendlich. Wie kommt man dann an so einen Haufen Metallschrott???
Sollen das etwa alles nicht funktionierende Raketen sein?
Sorry aber ohne plausible Erklärung habe ich da erhebliche Zweifel...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Dezember 2022)

NBerger schrieb:


> Da muss mir jetzt mal einer grade helfen...
> Die Dinger explodieren doch eigendlich. Wie kommt man dann an so einen Haufen Metallschrott???
> Sollen das etwa alles nicht funktionierende Raketen sein?
> Sorry aber ohne plausible Erklärung habe ich da erhebliche Zweifel...


Da wird schon einiges bei sein was nicht Explodiert oder abgefangen werden.


----------



## Salli1991 (9 Dezember 2022)

Nur mal als Beispiel, was noch überbleibt, wenn ein Betonmischer mit TNT gefüllt wird. Irgendwas bleibt immer über.
btw, ein absoluter Klassiker


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Dezember 2022)

Ich kann auch irgendwie diese Zweifel nicht verstehen,
Russland hinterlässt in der Ukraine eine Mondlandschaft,
dazu benötigen die unglaublich viel Material.
Das ist etwas ganz anderes wie aus dem warmen Wohnzimmer,
beim Abendessen auf dem Sofa betrachtet.


----------



## Ralle (9 Dezember 2022)

Die Russen setzen ja u.a. auch Streumunition, Streuminen, Phosphorbomben etc. ein.
Da gehen an der Rakete im Prinzip ein paar Abdeckungen auf die Munition wird ausgebracht. Der Rest fällt als leeres Gerippe zu Boden.
Wenn Raketen abgeschossen werden, explodieren die nicht in jedem Fall, da ein Annhäherungssensor an der Abfangrakete deren Abfangkopf explodieren läßt und eine Splitterwolke die Rakete beschädigt. Der Rest fällt auch  hier zu Boden. Dann kommt noch dazu, dass die Raketen und Bomben teilweise Jahrzehnte alt sind. Es gibt eine hohe Rate an Versagern.


----------



## Roof17 (11 Dezember 2022)

NBerger schrieb:


> Da muss mir jetzt mal einer grade helfen...
> Die Dinger explodieren doch eigendlich. Wie kommt man dann an so einen Haufen Metallschrott???
> Sollen das etwa alles nicht funktionierende Raketen sein?
> Sorry aber ohne plausible Erklärung habe ich da erhebliche Zweifel...



Do you doubt?
You bloody Russian troll!!!
You are a henchman of fucking Putin!!!
You come to me in Kharkov. I personally invite you.
I am attaching a photo of the destruction of the house next to me on 03/03/2022.
*The damned Russians did it.
The peaceful family lived here. Now they are gone!!!*
Kharkov is shelled by 10 rockets every night, starting from 05/25/2022 to 09/20/2022

127 days X 10 missiles = 1270 missiles

Fucking Russians were expelled from Kharkov on 09/20/2022.


----------



## Ralle (11 Dezember 2022)

Roof17 schrieb:


> You bloody Russian troll!!!
> You are a henchman of fucking Putin!!!


Hey my friend, I certainly sympathize with you, but I must ask you here not to insult people in the forum in this way.


----------



## dekuika (11 Dezember 2022)

NBerger schrieb:


> Da muss mir jetzt mal einer grade helfen...
> Die Dinger explodieren doch eigendlich. Wie kommt man dann an so einen Haufen Metallschrott???
> Sollen das etwa alles nicht funktionierende Raketen sein?
> Sorry aber ohne plausible Erklärung habe ich da erhebliche Zweifel...


Bei den Raketen explodieren doch nur die Sprengköpfe. Die ausgebrannten Treibsätze und die Steuerung tragen nur durch ihre Masse zur Zerstörung bei und bleiben als Schrott übrig. Bei der Menge lohnt schon das Recycling.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Dezember 2022)

Ralle schrieb:


> Hey my friend, I certainly sympathize with you, but I must ask you here not to insult people in the forum in this way.


@Ralle, er hat mein vollstes Verständnsi,
erst ist betroffen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (11 Dezember 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> @Ralle, er hat mein vollstes Verständnsi,
> erst ist betroffen.


Naja, @NBerger hat aber auch nur mal gefragt, wie diese Bilder zustandekommen. Und dies finde ich durchaus legitim und in Ordnung. Da ist man noch lange kein "Putin Troll".

Es kann ja nicht in Ordnung sein, dass man jedes AntiRussland-Foto nicht hinterfragen darf bzw. wenn man es tut man sofort ein "Russland Troll" ist.


----------



## Markus (11 Dezember 2022)

Roof17 schrieb:


> Do you doubt?
> You bloody Russian troll!!!
> You are a henchman of fucking Putin!!!



He just asked why that is! It's unfair to judge him for that. I think you should apologize. We probably can't empathize with your situation here from our heated living rooms. I can understand that this is extremely emotional. I wish you and your friends the strength to get through all this well.


----------



## Roof17 (11 Dezember 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> He just asked why that is! It's unfair to judge him for that. I think you should apologize. We probably can't empathize with your situation here from our heated living rooms. I can understand that this is extremely emotional. I wish you and your friends the strength to get through all this well.




I have friends who have died.
I have people who have lost their homes. I almost lost too.
I have lost a lot.
Did someone just ask?
The Russians use this to continue killing people in the occupied territories.
I live in winter in a room with a temperature of +11 degrees.
I got sick twice in four months.
I am about sixty years old. What is it for all of us? I've worked the night shift all my life. Health is already bad.
I apologize for not being killed yet.


----------



## Mrtain (11 Dezember 2022)

Roof17 schrieb:


> Let the Jews apologize for Auschwitz!!!


Sorry, but this is nonsense.


----------



## Ralle (11 Dezember 2022)

@Roof17 

You should be a little careful with your comparisons.
The extermination of the Jews, war, Nazis, the Holocaust, these are all things that are very charged in Germany and are often reflected differently than abroad. Unfortunately, that is due to our history.

It can easily happen that you are perceived negatively, even though we are on the same side. That can't be your goal, can it?

For my part, I stand by Ukraine, but I also don't let anyone misbehave. You have to accept critical questions, you don't always like it, but it is and remains a part of democracy.


----------



## Plan_B (20 Dezember 2022)

Schwere Explosion an Gaspipeline zwischen Russland und Europa
					

Laut Medienberichten ereignete sich an einer Gaspipeline eine schwere Explosion. Sie ist Zuleitung einer der verbliebenen Verbindungen Russlands nach Europa.




					www.heise.de
				




Wer auch immer das war, erwartet hatte ich sowas spätestens seit dem Sommer.


----------



## s_kraut (20 Dezember 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Schwere Explosion an Gaspipeline zwischen Russland und Europa
> 
> 
> Laut Medienberichten ereignete sich an einer Gaspipeline eine schwere Explosion. Sie ist Zuleitung einer der verbliebenen Verbindungen Russlands nach Europa.
> ...


Ich hab mir mal alle Explosionsereignisse in Europa angeschaut (nur die großen).


Keine Gewähr auf Vollständigkeit und Richtigkeit während der fatalsten Unfälle war ich noch gar nicht auf der Welt.

Aber insbesondere auffällig, dass es während der Kriege kaum Ereignisse gab. Wobei ich bewusst alle Vorfälle aus der Liste genommen habe, wo Sprengstoffe oder Munition im Einsatz waren. Ansonsten wären die Opferzahlen wenigstens eine Dezimalstelle höher.

In Russland sieht es aktuell völlig anders aus: Es tritt in den letzten Wochen und Monaten eine wirklich ungewöhnliche Häufung von Explosionsereignissen in Russland auf. Munitionsdepots, Treibstofflager, Rüstungsfabriken, alles halt echt gefährliche Einrichtungen vor Allem nach der zweiten Flasche Vodka.

Man wird nach weiteren Gründen suchen und u.a. folgende Kandidaten finden:
- Fachpersonal nicht vorhanden (ins Exil oder in den Fleischwolf getrieben)
- Fehlende Finanzmittel für Instandhaltung
- Ersatzteile nicht verfügbar
- Sabotage durch Regimekritiker
- vielleicht auch sogar Infiltration durch ausländische Spezialkräfte

Wir werden es niemals erfahren - ich verfolge die russische Presse auch nicht ob es dort überhaupt bekannt gemacht wird.

Was aber durchaus spannend ist, selbst ungefährliche Einrichtungen (selbst nach der zweiten Flasche Vodka) wie Büros des "Verteidigungs"apparats und Hotels, vor denen sich Wagner-Kräfte am Vorabend geselfiet haben sind plötzlich explodieren.


----------

